# Tennis Discussion Thread



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

WIMBLEDON!

:mark:

I really want Murray to win it even though I don't think he has much of a chance. Obviously Nad/Fed/Djo will be dominant. I believe Tsonga might have a decent tournament. It'll be interesting to see how the ATP tournaments pan out.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Strawberries and Cream all round, can't wait to cheer on Tim Henman again this year! Come on Tiger Tim!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Put your house on Murray this year.

You heard it here first :torres


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Andy Murray viagra , for those who can only reach a semi.

:torres


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Joel said:


> *Put your house on Murray this year.*
> 
> You heard it here first :torres


For what, going out before the final.:agree:

I'd like him to win it, even more so just so we can see a different final other than Novak & Rafa, as good as they are. I don't think he or anyone can beat them unfortunately atm on any surface.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Federer to win pls, Murray to reach final and both Nadal and Djoko can fuck off. 

This is the slam i like the most. I am really looking forward to it.

Serena or Sharapova to win for women.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

My favorite Slam of the year


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Can only see Murray winning a hardcourt slam tbh. And Federer too at this stage in his career. 

I expect Djokovic to walk Wimbledon this year. Would be great to see Nadal take an extra step towards GOATdom but he was completely outclassed in last year's final.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Murray just lost first round at Queen's, great start


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I hope Federer and Murray reach the finals but the chances of that happening are pretty slim. Nadal and Djoko will dominate this tournament and Djoko will probably win. 

The Dark Horse in this tournament imo is Tsonga, he will do well and I would not be surprised if he reaches the semis. He defeated Federer last year in wimbledon and nearly won against Djoko in the French open so he should not be understimated. I dont think Del potro would have a good tournament because he is not good in grass. I could be wrong though. Wawrinka could do well too. I don´t know how well will Ferrer do. I don´t think there would be any upsets for the men in this tournament, the top 4 will probably make it into the semis.

I hope Federer is in the side of Djokovic because they never faced in grass before and I would love to see them face there. It would be epic. If he is in the Nadal side Federer would probably lose to him if they meet in the semis so I hope Federer in the Djokovic side. To be honest, I don´t think anyone cant beat Djokovic in the wimbledon, he is just too good in all the surfaces apart from clay. Nadal nor Federer cant beat him here. Murray has a bigger chance in beating Djoko than Federer or Nadal has. Nadal can only beat Djoko on clay now.

For the women Sharapova or Serena will probably win. Sharapova is in brilliant form atm and Serena is very good in grass. Kvitova could also win, she is the defending champion so she should not be ruled out. Azarenka and Stosur also has a chance. Women tennis is unpredictable so we could see an underdog reach the finals or maybe even win it. I hope that happens. It would make the tournament more exciting. I hope we see great tennis and i hope it is a great tournament.



Henry Hill said:


> Can only see Murray winning a hardcourt slam tbh. And Federer too at this stage in his career.
> 
> I expect Djokovic to walk Wimbledon this year. Would be great to see Nadal take an extra step towards GOATdom but he was completely outclassed in last year's final.


I think people are understimating Federer in the wimbledon just because of those losses against Tsonga and Berdych. It just happens sometimes. Remember when Nadal loss to Soderling in 2009? It was just an upset. The next year he was dominant. Federer biggest chance to win a slam is still in wimbledon imo.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

The difference there though is that Nadal was injured against Soderling and confirmed this by pulling out of Wimbledon a month later. Federer was simply outplayed or bottled it against Tsonga and Berdych. Probably a mix of both. 

Fed's best chance for another slam is US Open easily imo. He completely threw away the game against Djokovic last year and is still the first or second best player on that surface depending on how fit Del Potro is.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I'd rather see Fed win another US Open than Wimbledon


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Samoon said:


> To be honest, I don´t think anyone cant beat Djokovic in the wimbledon, he is just too good in all the surfaces apart from clay. Nadal nor Federer cant beat him here. Murray has a bigger chance in beating Djoko than Federer or Nadal has. Nadal can only beat Djoko on clay now.


How do you figure that out? Nadal's won Wimbledon twice and battered Murray three years on the trot, losing just one set against him. He's got way more of a chance than Murray has of beating Novak. Murray's only win against Novak was on a hard court last year in a best of three.

Rafa came close to winning in Australia and has won his last three against Novak (albeit on clay). Mentally he's getting there when it comes to facing Djokovic.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Nige™ said:


> How do you figure that out? Nadal's won Wimbledon twice and battered Murray three years on the trot, losing just one set against him. He's got way more of a chance than Murray has of beating Novak. Murray's only win against Novak was on a hard court last year in a best of three.
> 
> Rafa came close to winning in Australia and has won his last three against Novak (albeit on clay). Mentally he's getting there when it comes to facing Djokovic.


No, Nadal is getting close mentally. You cant say that just because of a match. Federer played a 5 set match vs Nadal in the australian 2009 and lost, then the next meetings between them in slams Fed lost. It was just a match. Yes i know that Nadal has won the last three meeting but that was on clay, where he is a beast. 
Murray head to head with Nadal does not matter in this case.
Djoko has the mental edge over Nadal which is the reason why I think Murray has a bigger chances in beating Djoko than Nadal has on the other surfaces apart from clay. Last year Nadal was completely outclassed by Djoko in the wimbledon.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Samoon said:


> No, Nadal is getting close mentally. You cant say that just because of a match. Federer played a 5 set match vs Nadal in the australian 2009 and lost, then the next meetings between them in slams Fed lost. It was just a match. Yes i know that Nadal has won the last three meeting but that was on clay, where he is a beast.
> Murray head to head with Nadal does not matter in this case.
> *Djoko has the mental edge over Nadal* which is the reason why I think Murray has a bigger chances in beating Djoko than Nadal has on the other surfaces apart from clay. Last year Nadal was completely outclassed by Djoko in the wimbledon.


Not as much anymore.

Yeah Nadal was outclassed last year and at the US Open by Novak, but at the Australian he came so close to toppling him. Last year Novak beat him on clay twice and I think it was seven in a row he had over Rafa with wins in Miami & Indian Wells too included. Rafa couldn't even beat him on clay, mentally he was killed before playing Djokovic. That's changed since Melbourne. He's gradually clawed back the difference and has been able to get three on the spin, and all fairly comfortable too despite being on clay. The difference between the US Open and the Australian Open final told the story on how much Rafa's closed the gap, and unlike last year and even though they were on clay, he beat Novak. Djokovic beat him on clay twice last year but couldn't this year.

Rafa on grass is a superior player to Murray as he's shown in the last three years and mentally is stronger than everyone other than Novak. To say Murray has a better chance against Novak who he's never beaten in a slam rather than Rafa who's won it twice and has 11 grand slams under his belt and is in good form is just ridiculous. Everytime Murray's got in a big match situation at a Slam he's crumbled other than when he beat Rafa at the US Open in 2008 when Rafa had done nothing special on a hard court. Djokovic would tear him apart on grass more than he would Rafa, no doubt. Rafa would stand a far better chance of beating Novak than Murray. How anyone can believe otherwise astounds me.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Nige™;11591158 said:


> Not as much anymore.
> 
> Yeah Nadal was outclassed last year and at the US Open by Novak, but at the Australian he came so close to toppling him. Last year Novak beat him on clay twice and I think it was seven in a row he had over Rafa with wins in Miami & Indian Wells too included. Rafa couldn't even beat him on clay, mentally he was killed before playing Djokovic. That's changed since Melbourne. He's gradually clawed back the difference and has been able to get three on the spin, and all fairly comfortable too despite being on clay. The difference between the US Open and the Australian Open final told the story on how much Rafa's closed the gap, and unlike last year and even though they were on clay, he beat Novak. Djokovic beat him on clay twice last year but couldn't this year.
> 
> Rafa on grass is a superior player to Murray as he's shown in the last three years and mentally is stronger than everyone other than Novak. To say Murray has a better chance against Novak who he's never beaten in a slam rather than Rafa who's won it twice and has 11 grand slams under his belt and is in good form is just ridiculous. Everytime Murray's got in a big match situation at a Slam he's crumbled other than when he beat Rafa at the US Open in 2008 when Rafa had done nothing special on a hard court. Djokovic would tear him apart on grass more than he would Rafa, no doubt. Rafa would stand a far better chance of beating Novak than Murray. How anyone can believe otherwise astounds me.


Fine, fair enough. Lets see how Rafa does against Djoko if they face each other.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Samoon said:


> Fine, fair enough. Lets see how Rafa does against Djoko if they face each other.


That's not the point how Rafa does. I'd favour Novak over Rafa but only just. I wouldn't give Murray a shot against either of them. Nadal stands a chance against Novak but Murray doesn't.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Can't wait for Wimbledon this year! Moving down to Surrey in the few days too so might be able to go down and get myself a day pass one day which would be awesome!

In the mens draw, you can't count out any of the top three now. 

*Djokovic*: while he didnt win the French, he was very very close and the grass is a better surface for him, if it comes down to another Djokovic/Nadal final, I think Djokovic wins. I think his game matches up with grass really really well and he's my pick to win at the moment. I think he'll want to get the momentum back from Nadal and will be really, really eager to retain his title this year.

*Nadal*: He's going to be coming off a really good tournament at Rolant Garros, he'll be feeling good after seemingly overcoming the stigma of losing to Novak in finals during this claycourt season. I think he's got some of his confidence back from last year so he'll be more dangerous this year at Wimbledon. He's got a massive chance of winning still.

*Federer*: This year I feel like Federer is really really dangerous to the top two. He's had a pretty great season this year so far, won a couple of tournaments, found some really good form. He played well on the clay, and his best surface is grass so he should be feeling confident coming into Wimbledon. I think he could upset one of the top two, I assume Djokovic is in his half and if he plays really well he could reach the final.

So I think one of the top two should win. However there's always the chance someone could sneak in and surprise everyone by taking out one of the top three and doing really well.

*Murray*: Even if he doesnt play well you can't ignore him due to the hype which will undoubtedly be around him come Wimbledon. Murray has the ability, he wants to break through and has the skill to do so. If he can put all the pieces together for the tournament then he could be a big surprise finalist or even winner. He's played Nadal three or four times now at Wimbledon and has gotten closer to beating him. This year could be the year for him'

*Tsonga*: I feel like he's finally starting to get his game together, it's all a little late for Tsonga but I feel like he's got the ability to create a big surprise like he did when he came back from two sets down to beat Federer. I can imagine him doing something similar to Berdych in 2011 when he was a surprise finalist.

On the womens side I think obviously Sharapova is a big favourite to take the title. She's just completed her career grand slam, and is the new world number one, momentum is on her side too so she's probably favorite. If Azarenka gets her game togehter she could be a contender to the title and you can nver count out Serena. She may have had a pretty terrible French Open but she can bounce back quickly, we've seen it before. Grass is good for her and Wimbledon is a special tournament for her so I wouldnt be surprised to see her win.

If it comes down to a Sharapova/Williams final though...Williams will win, whenever she plays her it's absolute destruction, I still don't understand how...

PREDICTION FOR MENS WINNER: *Novak Djokovic*
PREDICTION FOR WOMENS WINNER: *Maria Sharapova.*

PREFERRED MENS WINNER: *Andy Murray*
PREFERRED WOMENS WINNER: *Serena Williams*


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Rooting for Federer, of course, I believe this is his year.

P.S. lolMurray


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

lol Murray

I sincerely hope that he never wins a slam. Annoying, so annoying, on the court and off it. 

---
Would love to see someone like Tsonga and Del Potro get to the semi-finals by eliminating Federer and Nadal.

Actually, my wish for the semifinals is Tsona, Del Potro, Berdych (can't think of anyone else atm) and, obviously, Nole. 
As expected, Djokovic would win.

Also, you foreigners are so annoying with your "Djoko". >.>


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Well, Murray and Tsonga are already out of the Queens tournament, grass season doesn't start well for them :vince3


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Grass season is the most unpredictable.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I think Raonic will suprise many come Wimbledon.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

His serve definitely suits the surface


----------



## Dale-wrestliing08 (Jul 30, 2008)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

nadal is out of halle


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Lol he'll still do good at Wimbledon


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Federer always struggles against Raonic.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Na he doesn't struggle, Raonic is just a really good player for Federer.

Federer didn't even have to save a break point in the whole match, he won the points he needed to.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Lolwhat?
Mahut beats Murray; loses to Dimitrov.
Kohlschreiber beats Nadal; loses to Haas.

Haas still got it baby! Woo! :flair


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Tipping Murray, who's never won a Grand Slam title, to win Wimbledon??? Obvious :troll


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Lol, I'm interested to see Delpo in this


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

How is Berdych on grass btw?


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Holy shit, Haas just beat Federer in 2 sets in the final of Halle


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*






What could he possibly have been thinking of?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Nalbandia, y u so crazy?

@The 3d Blueprint
Berdych has already been in the Wimbledon semi-final, no? 
On a few occasions, actually?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Zankman Jack said:


> Nalbandia, y u so crazy?
> 
> @The 3d Blueprint
> Berdych has already been in the Wimbledon semi-final, no?
> On a few occasions, actually?


He has also been in a *Final* in the wimbledon.


David Nalbandian is an idiot for doing that. Hass defeated Federer in the Gerry Weber Open.

Berdych and Tsonga can reach the semis in the wimbledon. They have a big chance to do that imo.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Lol Nalbandian always in trouble with the linesman, that was stupid.

Dam Federer, I don't see him going past the QF unfortunately.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Calvin Klein said:


> Lol Nalbandian always in trouble with the linesman, that was stupid.
> 
> Dam Federer, I don't see him going past the QF unfortunately.


I think he will reach the semis. He wont reach the final though.

When is the draw?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I think the draw is on the 22nd


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I will be supporting Marcos Baghdatis and hoping he can put on a good show.
The guy lost his chance to win a grand slam in 2006/07. He was awesome. I really thought this guy would be something special but injury ruined him. I highly doubt we will ever see him win a grand slam title which is a shame the guy was good and never got the chance to hit his peak.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> I will be supporting Marcos Baghdatis and hoping he can put on a good show.
> The guy lost his chance to win a grand slam in 2006/07. He was awesome. I really thought this guy would be something special but injury ruined him. I highly doubt we will ever see him win a grand slam title which is a shame the guy was good and never got the chance to hit his peak.


Meh, i'll give him the 3rd round, not further. But you're right, never used his full potential.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



The 3D BluePrint. said:


> Meh, i'll give him the 3rd round, not further. But you're right, never used his full potential.


The sad part about this is that i'll be surprised if he even makes the 3rd round. 
I hope i'm wrong though.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Baghdatis has the game, but his mind is almost as fragile as his aging body (compared to someone like, say, Hewitt, who's mind is iron tough, but his body is glass and his game suffers due to that).

I'm annoyed that it starts on the 25th as I love watching the event, but it's on during the early hours of the morning which means I'll miss most of the 1st week because school is still in session. Oh well, the 2nd week is in the holidays when it gets serious, so all good really.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

It will be the big four again, I'm predicting, draw is not out yet but still, most likely big four in the semis again


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Big 4 is possible but if the last 2 years are anything to go by, then we could see the emergence of another threat to the top 3, someone like JDP, or Tsonga, or Berdych again. I'm thinking this is Fed's last shot at Wimbledon, and it'll all hinge on a SF clash with Novak. Murray won't go close to challenging for the title either.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Biggest dark horses are Raonic and Del Potro imo.

Yea this is probably Fed's last chance at Wimbledon, he's got a better chance at US Open than on here.

Don't forget the Olympics will actually be payed at Wimbledon


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Raonic's mind will ruin him, and JDP's body will ruin him (like it did in the french quarter).


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Faster surface suits both playing styles though, it will be less physically draining for Del Potro that could help him.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I think Del Potro, Tsonga or Berdych could upset the top four in the quater finals. It seems like Federer is most at risk from this as it's happened to him the last two Wimbledons now. I think the title is either Djokovic's or Nadals though. Aside from supporting Murray, I'll be supporting Federer as it would be magical to see him win another Wimbledon and it would be a really special thing to happen imo.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Baghdatis has the game, but his mind is almost as fragile as his aging body (compared to someone like, say, Hewitt, who's mind is iron tough, but his body is glass and his game suffers due to that).


Spot on!
The only Grand Slam that he can try to contend for is the Australian open. The support he gets here in Australia is amazing. He thrives off the chants from the crowd. The Greek/Cypriot crowd in Melbourne gives him a extra push.

Hoping Tomic does well. It's been a while since a male Australian player has lifter a grand slam trophy.

Stosur is a bit of a mystery. She seems to be mentally fragile and chokes at times. Hoping she can put her mind and ease because she really is a brilliant tennis player.

(Y)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Nah Hewitt and Baghdatitis chances are gone now, at any slam.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Yeah, unfortunately Bags has the game but don't think he's ever peaked with fitness and Hewitt is injury prone now.

Hoping we get a suprise finalist.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

:lmao poor Hewitt, gets drawn against Tsonga in the first round. At least Tsonga will face a sterner test in the opening round than the rest of the top 10


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

That's a horrible first round for Hewitt.

Expect him to lose in straight sets.


----------



## Maxva (Jun 22, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Hey folks wimbledon singles draws are out today check out gentlemen's and ladies draws


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Federer is in the Djokovic side. Great. I hope they both reach semis. I want to see them face in Grass. They never faced in Grass before so it would be nice see them face there for the first time. I hope Sharapova wins the wimbledon.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Samoon said:


> Federer is in the Djokovic side. Great. I hope they both reach semis. I want to see them face in Grass. They never faced in Grass before so it would be nice see them face there for the first time. I hope Sharapova wins the wimbledon.


Finally!!

Nadal could possibly face Kolschreiber or Haas in the third round.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Djokovic/Murray final with Djokovic winning and Sharapova/Cibulkova final with Sharapova winning.

Tsonga will upset Nadal in the quarters though, not Murray.

I hope Serena loses in the first round again, looks like she has an easy enough draw for the first few rounds though.

Stosur doesn't have the game for grass really imo.

No Irish player in wimbledon this year makes me a :sadpanda 2013 will be McGee's and Bowtell's year (Y)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Looks like Roddick finally got string of wins together.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Murray has a pretty tricky opening round. Davydenko hasnt really been in form so far this year but he's a very dangerous player, has all the shots etc. I think Murrays reckord against him is something like 4-3 as well so he's more than capeable of losing against him...and after his awful build it wouldnt shock me. He's had three matches on grass and lost them all.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Davydenko has been awful at slams for about 5/6 years now though


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Can't see anything other than a Rafa/Novak final. Murray being in Rafa's side again all but puts Nadal in the final. He's bossed Murray the last three years and the gap between them is around the same level as it was then.

There's some good first round matches to look forward to:
Djokovic/Ferrero
Tsonga/Hewitt
Nalbandian/Tipsarevic
Murray/Davydenko
Isner/Falla

Goffin's got a good match too and so does Tommy Haas, and I'll be at home to watch it all. Laura Robson plays Schiavone too which is worth a watch too.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

^Are those all on the first day? Looks really good


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

yay wimbledon time! some interesting matches ahead


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Woah, you're getting x1,65 for Tipsarevic against Nalbandians x2,1.. Seems like a nice bet?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Federer got an easy draw


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Also there's Berdych/Gulbis, Tomic/Goffin, Stakhovsky/Stepanek, Clijsters/Jankovic too, plus more that I know I've forgotten.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Nige™ said:


> Can't see anything other than a Rafa/Novak final. Murray being in Rafa's side again all but puts Nadal in the final. He's bossed Murray the last three years and the gap between them is around the same level as it was then.
> 
> There's some good first round matches to look forward to:
> Djokovic/Ferrero
> ...


I have to agree with Nige™ on Rafa and Novak in the final. I am normally not a Murray fan, but as we say every year, I would love for him to win as the last male to win Wimbledon was in what '36 or '38?


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

It's on just now in the UK, coverage just started 15 minutes ago. I've always been a Federer fan, I'd love him to win it one more time, and I still think he's got it in him to be better than Nadal and Djokovic.. Best of all time.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Murray won´t win. He has no chance. He will probably reach the semis though. There are some good matches in the first day. Federer has an easy opponent. So i hope he wins it in 3 sets. He has an easy draw really. He should go to the quarter finals easily. 
Dont think anyone can challenge Djoko tbh.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



NearStark™ said:


> I have to agree with Nige™ on Rafa and Novak in the final. I am normally not a Murray fan, but as we say every year, I would love for him to win as the last male to win Wimbledon was in what '36 or '38?


http://howlongsinceabritwonwimbledon.com/


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Venus needs to retire.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Joel said:


> Venus needs to retire.


Yeah. It is her favourite surface. Dont know what happened. She needs to retire. Novak destroyed his opponent.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Isner once again in a five setter


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Isner loses in the first round to Falla in five sets
Berdych is on his way out too in the first round
Jankovic on her way out as well

not a good day for some seeds


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

And ofcourse I placed a combination bet on Berdych and Isner to win -___________- :jordan4


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Gulbis G.O.A.T


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Wasnt surprised that Isner got eliminated but I am really surprised that Berdych lost. Berdych lost in straight sets in the first round. I thought he would have gone to the quarter or at least round 4 tbh. 

Hopefully Federer keeps playing like this for the rest of the tournament.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

That was sublime!


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Tomic...Eliminated


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

By Goffin


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Woah, Stosur is totally giving it away!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Stosur choking hard and Ivanovic becoming more and more like Kournikova each tournament.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Nvm, second set 6-0 to Stosur, lolwut


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Lol, Stosur is choking hard, losing 3-1 in the final set. She is making so many unforced errors.

Great performance from Federer. Hope he can keeps it up.

Edit: Great game from Stosur. 

Lol, Stosur choking up again in monumental fashion.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

What the hell happened in that 3rd set lol.

2-0 Rus
2-2
4-2 Rus
5-3 Rus
Serving for the match; gets broken by Stosur; 5-4.... Rus immediately breaks back to win the match

:jordan4


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Djokovic, Federer and Murray all looked fantastic in the first round, Nadal not so much but he does tend to start out at Wimbledon a little slowly. Was very impressed with Murray his his play against Davydenko, he never gave him a chance. Still cant see him winning though, unless someone like Tsonga knocks out Nadal and he gets to the final, but even then, Djoko or Fed would probably beat him.

Stosur is just awful on grass, Im not sure if it's her telling herself that she cant play on grass that makes her bad, or just that she's terrible on grass. Really great win for Heather Watson too. Good tournament so far. I look forward to Djokvoc/Harrison.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

This fucking rain......

Someone's gotta play amazing to beat Djokovic if he played like he did today.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

No Aussies left after Round 2. 
Can't wait for Baghdatis tonight!
He is facing a unseeded Bulgarian and should get passed him.

(Y)


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Sharapova's serve is collapsing...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Nadla in a 5 setter, this will be intersting


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

C'MON ROSOL!!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

C´mon Rosol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Out of the top 4, Federer has been the most impressive. He can win it if he plays like this.

Holy shit, Nadal losing 5-3


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Let's go Rosol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Rosol is fucking boss.

Can't believe this is happening !


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Samoon said:


> C´mon Rosol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Out of the top 4, Federer has been the most impressive. He can win it if he plays like this.


Wait until he plays someone half decent. Djokovic has been just as dominant so far.

How hard can Rosol hit a ball? My god!


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Samoon said:


> C´mon Rosol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Out of the top 4, Federer has been the most impressive. He can win it if he plays like this.


What was Murray like today? didn't see his match, he bossed Davydenko though.

2005 I think was when they said was last didn't Nadal make it past round 2 of any slam!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Rosol is playing one another planet


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Can't believe this is happening.

Rosol :mark:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Nadal is almost out? Holy shit


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Nige™ said:


> Wait until he plays someone half decent. Djokovic has been just as dominant so far.
> 
> How hard can Rosol hit a ball? My god!


I know Djoko has been very good. I am just saying Federer has the most impressive so far.



chr1st0 said:


> What was Murray like today? didn't see his match, he bossed Davydenko though.
> 
> 2005 I think was when they said was last didn't Nadal make it past round 2 of any slam!


Me neither, he won in 4 sets i think.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

lolRafa :lmao


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Great news for Murray


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

:mark:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Nadal knocked out. Murray has a great chance of getting to the final now.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Never looked like he was going to choke for a second, that's pretty amazing


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Rafa out :hb :hb :hb.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

That was some of the best serving I've ever seen. Nadal is one of the best returners of all time and he was bullied off the court.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Wooooooow.

Nadal is out. 

I hope Rosol keeps this up.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Wow, I can't believe what I just witnessed.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

What a horrible couch in the bbc studio


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Murray has Baghdatis next.

Won't be easy to be honest.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

What is going on today.

All the favorites loosing (*cough* Germany *cough*).

Nole hopefully won't fuck up this gift.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I cant actully believe what just happened. Who in the world is this guy? And if he can play like that, why is he 100 in the world or so? What a freak performance, Nadal didnt play his best for a lot of the match but Rosol was literally unplayable for most of the match. Absolutely amazing. I'm intrigued to see if that was just a one off performance, or if he can back it up in the next round, will be interesting for sure.

And I dont want to jinx it, but this is great news for Murray. It's his best shot at making the final so far. He has an incredibly tough draw all the way through, and his next round will be anything but easy, but it just got easier if he happens to make his way through to the semi finals.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Rosol knocked Melzter out of the French in round 2 last year as well


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

The most incredible performance I've ever seen, Rosol absolutely blasted Nadal off the court and outplayed him in every imaginable way. Love it.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Holy fucking shit.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Rosolmania is running wild brother!


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

What a performance by Rosol. :mark:


Watch Murray go out in the quarters to Del Potro.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



haribo said:


> What a performance by Rosol. :mark:
> 
> 
> *Watch Murray go out in the quarters to Del Potro.*


Oh I fucking hope so.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

*Nadal lost? ique2

Wish I'd watched it now. 

Shame that Ward ended up losing to Fish. Great effort though. 

Might be Murray's best chance he'll ever get of winning Wimbledon now. He should at least make the final with no Nadal to block his path.*


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



haribo said:


> What a performance by Rosol. :mark:
> 
> 
> Watch Murray go out in the quarters to Del Potro.


This is DelPos worst slam surface I would be shocked if he made QF'S


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

The only important thing is that Murray doesn't win. 
ONLY.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Destiny said:


> Murray has Baghdatis next.
> 
> Won't be easy to be honest.


Yes won't be easy, but I can see Marcos causing an upset.
Marcos is in great shape, probably the best shape in years.

C'mon Baghdatis 

(Y)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Yes won't be easy, but I can see Marcos causing an upset.
> Marcos is in great shape, probably the best shape in years.
> 
> C'mon Baghdatis
> ...


What???? He was wayyyy better in 2006


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

LMAO @ Nadal


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

If you hurry Rafa up, you throw off his rhythm and can exploit him. Rosol's serve in the fifth was amazing!

:lmao at the Brits thinking Murray has it easy now - he's in a draw that also features Del Potro, Tsonga and Rosol 8*D. Murray will lose in spectacular fashion again. With Rafa out, kinda makes the prospective Novak/Fed semi an actual final now


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I'm pulling for Tsonga to win it. Don't like Murray, and i don't care if he's British. English people don't support Scotland in football, so why do they have to support a scotish bloke for Tennis.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



nazzac said:


> I'm pulling for Tsonga to win it. Don't like Murray, and i don't care if he's British. English people don't support Scotland in football, so why do they have to support a scotish bloke for Tennis.


do you support scottish or welsh or N. Irish people in the olympics? where they are classed as team GB


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

A lot of my mates don't like Murray because of his attitude towards England during Wimbledon when we played Paraguay in the 2006 World Cup, wearing a Paraguay shirt on to court. Personally I've come round to him, mainly because he's British and you should support them but a lot of people don't like his attitude which I can understand.

I'd love to see him win Wimbledon or any Slam but I just don't think he's up to it or on the same level as Djokovic. Every final he's played he's been blown away and I don't see that changing anytime soon unfortunately.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Calvin Klein said:


> What???? He was wayyyy better in 2006


I agree that he was way better in 2006.
By saying that he is in the best shape in years I am comparing him to 2008/09, when he was declining but still was a great player. I doubt we will ever see Baghdatis 2006/07 again, but never ride him off. 

(Y)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Baghdatitis usually produces one brilliant set of tennis and then fades away


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Calvin Klein said:


> Baghdatitis usually produces one brilliant set of tennis and then fades away


Yeah that pretty much sums up his last few years.
He is capable of the impossible, but mentally fragile at times which restricts him a lot. Other than than he has the game but not the mind for it. He has these brain fades in his matches all the time. He has a habit of using drops shots which 7/10 fall awfully short. Hoping he can have some success this year but it will be hard. 

He is 27 years old now and he had the chance to be a top 5 player but blew it. At one stage in 2006 he was number 8 in the world and flying. He is still pretty high in the ranking (42 in the world) but I still think he can crack the top 20 if he puts his mind at ease and if he doesn't think too much when playing. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for him to beat Murray. If he beats Murray it will boost his morale and who knows what can happen after that. Though I'm not that confident of a victory, it will definitely be hard, especially with the pro-murray crowd.

(Y)


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



united_07 said:


> do you support scottish or welsh or N. Irish people in the olympics? where they are classed as team GB


Thats different though for starters, and i don't care 1 bit for the Olympics so i'm not bothered what Team GB do tbh.

In Team sports, (Football, Rugby, Cricket) it's seperate like Scotland, England, Wales. But when it comes to individual sports, we all join because there are no good Englishmen at that sport


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Fed Express being derailed again? 2 sets down to Benneteau. 

Loving the tournament so far, was convinced Djokovic had it in the bag but looks like anything can happen.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

As usual, Fed ties it up. Only one winner here now.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Fed just destroying him now and running away with it. Great effort by Benneteau though.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Federer came back from 2 sets down again!!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

That was surprising. I am glad that Federer won and came back from 2 sets down. This year, the wimbledon is quite upredictable. There have been some upsets. I am liking it so far. So far it seems that Djokovic will probably win but anything can happen.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

It's great that the tournament has these upsets and isn't a procession to another Novak/Nadal or Fed/Nadal final. Fed was really off in the first 2 sets and that's why he's not going to win this year as Novak won't buckle like Benneteau did.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Can't wait to see what Rosol brings tomorrow, hopefully he wins


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Federer is back to No.2 again because of Nadal early exit and if Fed wins the wimbledon he will be No. 1. It will be awesome if that happens. I would love to see him break Pete Sampras record. I dont think he will get it No. 1 spot back though. Djokovic is just too good atm.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Samoon said:


> Federer is back to No.2 again because of Nadal early exit and if Fed wins the wimbledon he will be No. 1. It will be awesome if that happens. I would love to see him break Pete Sampras record. I dont think he will get it No. 1 spot back though. Djokovic is just too good atm.


Agree he is only one week off!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Beat the #2 seed. Lose in straight sets to the #27 seed.

DAT ROSOL!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

It was inevitable in a way. Centre court under the roof against Nadal brings the best out of some people. Finding the motivation to go and play on an outside court against Kohlschriber is a different kettle of fish.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Baghdatis is just handing Murray the match. So many errors


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Brilliant finish, great from Murray


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

*Incredible finish for mostly non Tennis reasons. THE DREADED 11PM*


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

London would have been seen as a laughing stock if they shut down at 11pm.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

WHAT A FINISH!!!!!!!!!!

Good try Marcos 

I'm loving this year's Wimbledon so far


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

lol @ Errani.

Bageled in the first set against Shvedova and didn't even win a point.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Have absolutely loved Wimbledon this year so far.

We've had some shocks, Nadal going out in the second round was pretty much the biggest slam upset ever in my opinion, we've had some great matches, some good five setters, the second longest match ever, the latest match finish ever and the best series of evening sesions we've seen in years. You had Nadal in his five setter and his loss, Federer very nearly going out in five sets and then last night with Murrays 11:02 finish. It's had it all so far, and it's just week one.

The Murray/Bagdhatis match last night was so fun to watch. Some great shot making, looked like Bagdhatis was going to take that third set too, full of drama, and the pace of the last set was unbelievable, some of Murrays shots were incredible. He needs to play better consistantly if he wants to reach the final though.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

^ Agree with all of what you said. Watched just shy of 12 hours yesterday, i'm feeling those withdrawal symptoms today. Roll on tomorrow, although conditions don't sound too great this week, hoping for another enjoyable ride.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Yeh and Monday is always one of the best days of Wimbledon, super Monday! Get to watch Federer, Murray, Djokovic, Sharapova, Williams, Kvitova etc all in one day!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

if Cilic can get his serve going he can give Murray problems, but I don't see Marin winning this unfortunately. He hasn't played well in a "big" match for a few years now.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Hajduk1911 said:


> if Cilic can get his serve going he can give Murray problems, but I don't see Marin winning this unfortunately. He hasn't played well in a "big" match for a few years now.


I can see Cilic pulling through for some reason. He has to have a good game on his serve (IMO he has one of the most lethal serves in the game). Also Murray could still be carrying the injury he suffered during the Baghdatis game. Then again Cilic can be feeling the after affect from his long 5 setter in the last Round. Tough to predict, this should be an interesting contest.

About the Murray-Baghdatis game, I marked out when Marcos won the 2nd set, but like always with Marcos he chokes under pressure. He starts playing those ridiculous slices which fall awfully short. Also he keeps hitting the ball far too wide and far too long. At the end of the game I was very very disappointed and wonder now what could have happened for the rest of the tournament had Marcos won.

I still haven't given up hope on Marcos winning a grand slam, all he has to do is change his approach and mindset, because he definitely has the game to be a grand slam champion. I can see him getting close next Australian open because he always seems to thrive here in Australia. 

(Y)


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

^
Dream on. There's more chance of Adelaide beating Collingwood by 100 points! Baghdatis will be lucky to get to the last 8 of a slam. When was the last time he even managed that?

Can't wait for the second week. Despite the pain it's not been a bad time to be off work, getting to watch the Euros & Wimbledon, even though some of it was in hospital. Ferrer/Del Potro ought to be good but I have a bad feeling about Tsonga's match with Fish. Murray should have enough to get past Cilic, but it'll be tough after against Ferrer or Del Potro. It should be a breeze for Federer & Djokovic to get through their quarters of the draw.

Serena/Shvedova & Lisicki/Sharapova will be good too. Bring it on!


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Nige™ said:


> ^
> Dream on. There's more chance of Adelaide beating Collingwood by 100 points! Baghdatis will be lucky to get to the last 8 of a slam. When was the last time he even managed that?


Lol you still going about that Crows-Collingwood prediction? :lol 
I was just excited after the Carlton win, that I got over over over confident.

Anways back on topic...the last time Baghdatis made it to the last 8 of a slam was Wimbledon 2007.
He was injured for most of 2008. Then injury disrupted the beginning of his 2009 season. Since then he has never fully recovered and on top of that he is mentally fragile. I still believe though that he is a top 20 sort of player and he can reach his 2006/07 form but like I said it all comes down to his mindset because he has the game and showed it against Murray until he stated to choke and that's what I am trying to explain.

Like my dad said while watching the game last night, "He makes the hard shots, but misses the easy ones".

(Y)


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I would love to see Baghdatis win a slam but he cant. He has no chance at all. He cant even make into the last 8 in a slam now. Last time was in 2007. What makes you think he can win a slam seeing his recent records at a slam? He cant and he will not win a slam.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I would love for Bags to win a slam but I really can't see it happening. He did really well againts Murray an had chances to take to it 5 sets but didn't take them.

Murray wasn't as impressive as I would have expected but Bags give him a tough three sets, I guess.

Cilic played a marathon of a match, so he'll be tired, thus Murray should win quite easily.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Dam Serena Williams won 9-7 in the third


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Man, Ferrer - DelPo will be a hell of a match. Expecting a very exciting 5 setter!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Del Potro to win in 4 goood sets.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Baghdatis' sole shot at a slam was 2008 in Melbourne, and he was demolished by Novak that night and hasn't looked like going even remotely close to a final since then.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Federer heading to the treatment room. You never see him get injured.

Would be awful to see his crazy streak of making major quarter finals end with an injury, hope he's okay.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Sharapova bites the dust. Lisicki defeats her in straight sets.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Sharapova out.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

:lmao

See you later Maria.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Lisicki looked great, and Maria's serve was pathetic. Kvitova demolished Schiavone in the 3rd, sets up a mouth watering Serena/Kvitova match, imo the winner of that takes the slam this year.

Fed was down, and then beasted that 12th service game and tiebreak in the 1st. Still think/hope he'll progress, but boy he needs to fix up the little things if he's going to defeat Novak.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Federer played very well in the 2nd and 4th set. He wasnt great in 3rd set though. It was great to see him okay and that problem was nothing serious. He should be fine. Not sure if he can beat Djokovic. He needs to play at his best.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Meh, Federer through again.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

*Camila Giorgi is my new favourite Tennis player.*


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Looking forward to Kvitova/Williams tomorrow, could be a very interesting match. I think either way, no matter which one it is, one of them will blow the other off the court. Depends on who's shots are on tomorrow.

Thought it was a bit silly that they didnt try get one of the other mens matches complete on centre after Djokovic won in super quick time. They finished at 8, they had three hours to get Murray/Cillic, or the Gasquet match complete. But still. Fed and Djoko are both through, Djoko is looking pretty much unbeatable.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Dam these rain delays are messing everything up!


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

dang Novak just dominated that dude


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Baghdatis' sole shot at a slam was 2008 in Melbourne, and he was demolished by Novak that night and hasn't looked like going even remotely close to a final since then.


He faced Djokovic at the 2009 Aussie open.
2008 was against Hewitt in that epic 5 setter that finish at 4am.

Onto that Djokovic match, he played alright, he at least got a set off him, but in the sets that he lost he struggled.


.......

I think Serena Williams will lose her next match. She scraped through her last few matches, I don't think luck will go her way next match. She has looked a bit shaky this slam. I hope she wins though, she is a great player. 

Also I would like to know what's up with women's tennis? It seems like we can't get a consistent world number 1. At times I get confused and don't know who the current number 1 is! I can't believe Clijsters isn't even a seed at Wimbeldon. Didn't she win a Grand Slam a few slams ago?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

^Actually he's made the final of Australian Open 2006 and Semi final of Wimbledon that same year?


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Calvin Klein said:


> ^Actually he's made the final of Australian Open 2006 and Semi final of Wimbledon that same year?


Correct!
He was flying in 2006.
He even took the first set off RF in the AO final, before losing the next 3.

(Y)


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Correct!
> He was flying in 2006.
> He even took the first set off RF in the AO final, before losing the next 3.
> 
> (Y)


Injuries ruined him which is a shame. I actually like that guy.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Samoon said:


> Injuries ruined him which is a shame. I actually like that guy.


Yeah, Marcos is very fragile and he seems to slide a lot on his ankle (which always annoyed me) which caused a lot his injuries.

He has calmed down on the sliding, thus why he has stayed injury free lately.


(Y)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Correct!
> He was flying in 2006.
> He even took the first set off RF in the AO final, before losing the next 3.
> 
> (Y)


He was a real dangerous player back then


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Calvin Klein said:


> He was a real dangerous player back then


Even today he could be seen as a threat when on game but I agree back then he was really dangerous.
The problem with him today is he can perform for a set then stuff it up in the rest.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Yea he is weak mentally.

Can't wait for ferrer/Del Potro


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Calvin Klein said:


> Yea he is weak mentally.
> 
> Can't wait for ferrer/Del Potro


He just needs to prepare for matches better and have a good mindset going into one, and we might seem him produce his best tennis.

Ferrer/Del Potro is an interesting one. I can see a 5 setter with this one. I doubt there will be many breaks and I think that's the key for both players if they want to win. Break your opponent and you will win.

Murray beating Clicic 1-0 (Sets)- 3-1 in the second set, in a very interesting match until it was suspended. Hopefully we get to see the rest tonight!

How's the weather in London today?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

He's still got a few years of playing.

I see Del Potro winning in four sets.

Murray has to play 3 matches in four days to get to the final.

No idea what the weather is like lol its London


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Women's tennis has no real standout form player, and that's why the rankings swap and change so much. It's ridiculous really. I think that if Azarenka makes the semis then she's back at #1, but if Kvitova or Radwanska win, then they become #1. Crazy shit.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

What's really ridiculous is how women can become number one 1 the world and not even win a single slam.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Women's tennis has no real standout form player, and that's why the rankings swap and change so much. It's ridiculous really. I think that if Azarenka makes the semis then she's back at #1, but if Kvitova or Radwanska win, then they become #1. Crazy shit.





Calvin Klein said:


> What's really ridiculous is how women can become number one 1 the world and not even win a single slam.


Yeah, it's ridiculous!
Caroline Wozniacki was world number 1 at the start of the year, currently she is world number 8. :no:

Which brings me to my question.
Who was the last Male world number 1 besides Djokovic,Nadal and Federer?

I am thinking Nalbandian, since he was number 2 at one stage but then again I don't think he ever was number 1.

(Y)


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Andy Roddick in 2003 i think


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Roddick or Hewitt, as I know Hewitt was dethroned by Federer.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



nazzac said:


> Andy Roddick in 2003 i think


I just realised that thr ATP site has a rankings history and your right about Roddick being the last number 1 besides Nadal,Federer and Djokovic and the last time he was number 1 was on 26th of January 2004. Then The following week Federer took the number 1 spot!

Amazing!!!

Shame the women's world number 1 changes hands almost after ever slam. :no:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Azarenka's a deserving number one if she gets it back even if she doesn't win Wimbledon. She's had a great year, won the Australian and some other tournaments in that winning streak she had. She's won more than Kvitova & Radwanska this year so it's accumulated success that counts with the all important slam in Melbourne.

If she hadn't won a Slam it'd be hard to see her as a valid number one. I always despised Wozniacki as number one for so long because she rarely looked like winning a Slam other than the US Open when she easily lost to Clijsters in the final.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Nige™ said:


> Azarenka's a deserving number one if she gets it back even if she doesn't win Wimbledon. She's had a great year, won the Australian and some other tournaments in that winning streak she had. She's won more than Kvitova & Radwanska this year so it's accumulated success that counts with the all important slam in Melbourne.
> 
> If she hadn't won a Slam it'd be hard to see her as a valid number one. I always despised Wozniacki as number one for so long because she rarely looked like winning a Slam other than the US Open when she easily lost to Clijsters in the final.


Have to agree.
If there is a current women's tennis player that deserves number 1, it's Azarenka.

On a different topic, while looking through the World Rankings, I decided to look at who is the top greek tennis player. I scrolled down and down and down and then finally I found Alexandros Jakupovic. He is 599 in the world. It's just depressing since we do produce alright sporting talent and to have our best tennis player that low is just depressing. :sad:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> I just realised that thr ATP site has a rankings history and your right about Roddick being the last number 1 besides Nadal,Federer and Djokovic and the last time he was number 1 was on 26th of January 2004. Then The following week Federer took the number 1 spot!
> 
> Amazing!!!
> 
> Shame the women's world number 1 changes hands almost after ever slam. :no:


Link plz to the ranking archive section.

It was really annoying when Wozniacki was #1 and would be eliminated before the quarters of slams. Even this Wimbledon she got beaten in the 1st round. They need to fix their scaling of points.

iirc I read that Fed can become #1 again if he wins Wimbledon this year. Is that true, and if so, how? Sure Novak is defending X amount of points, and Fed would gain X amount of points, but surely with Novak making the French final he'd have more than Fed could possibly earn.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

It does seem strange but Fed did win several tournaments at the end of 2011. It is hard to believe he could jump Novak with points for this Slam given how many Novak's won and that Fed's not been in a Slam final for so long.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Link plz to the ranking archive section.


You go to the ATP Rankings page and on top there is a drop down list of dates going back to 1973. (Y)

there are three Drop Down boxes:

25.6.12 / Top 100 / All countries 
Click the 25.6.12 Box

Then when you pick the date that you want just click "GO" that's next to the drop down boxes.

(Hope I explained it well)

(Y)


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Looking through the WTA site, all Azarenka has to do is beat Paszek and she's #1 again. Crazy.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Women tennis is crazy. 



sXe_Maverick said:


> Link plz to the ranking archive section.
> 
> It was really annoying when Wozniacki was #1 and would be eliminated before the quarters of slams. Even this Wimbledon she got beaten in the 1st round. They need to fix their scaling of points.
> 
> iirc I read that Fed can become #1 again if he wins Wimbledon this year. Is that true, and if so, how? Sure Novak is defending X amount of points, and Fed would gain X amount of points, but surely with Novak making the French final he'd have more than Fed could possibly earn.


Yeah. I dont why but he will get the No 1 spot if he wins the wimbledon. 

Ferrer is destroying Del potro atm. He won the first two sets. I dont think Potro can make a comeback.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Ferrer looking like he's heading to victory against Del Potro. 

Murray looking like he's through too.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Looking through the WTA site, all Azarenka has to do is beat Paszek and she's #1 again. Crazy.


Wow that's crazy.

Bit surprised about the Del Potro - Ferrer match. I thought it was going to be a very very close match. Congrats to David, he has been impressive this slam. 

I didn't get to watch the Roddick - Ferrer match but my sis did and she said that Roddick should retire! Was Roddick that bad? Or was she just over exaggerating? 

No suprise that Murray advances to the next round. I expected the Croatian to at least win a set, but I guess he was tired and exhausted from his long 5 setter last round.

Williams vs Kvitova about to start now. Really looking forward to this match. 4th seed (Kvitova) vs 6th seed (Williams). I am expecting a Kvitova to win in straight sets. I haven't been all that inpressed with Serena this slam. Her last 3 matches she just scrapped through but her run of luck will end tonight.

(Y)


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Serena stepping it up. Her slam if she beats Kvitova, she'll handle Azarenka with ease.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Come on Kvitova. Watching this match instead of perving on Kirilenko!



sXe_Maverick said:


> Looking through the WTA site, all Azarenka has to do is beat Paszek and she's #1 again. Crazy.


Not really. The other women left in the draw have done nothing all year. Only Kvitova has won a Slam in the last year other than Azarenka. Sharapova & Stosur are out and Azarenka's been the most consistent female this year and has won a Slam. Not crazy at all.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Murray played really well today. He didnt really ever look like he was in trouble, and his serve was pretty on point today. I havent seen him serve that well in some time. He was hitting his shots cleanly, and was just all around very good. Hopefully he'll bring that through to the quater finals, he'll need it vs. Ferrer. Just realised what a tricky draw Murray actually has. He had Davydenko (former world tourn finals winner), Karlovic which was very tricky, Bagdhatis, Cillic (who was in form after winning Queens), has Ferrer in the quaters (who eliminated him at the French) and probably Tsonga in the semi's...very tricky. But I think he'll make it to the finals.

Was shocked to see Serena win so comfortably today vs. Kvitova. Her serve is just unbeatable, and it works so well on grass. Every time she looked like she was in trouble, it was just bash an ace down the line. Just incredible serving. I think the match vs Azarenka could be difficult, especially looking at Azarenkas form so far. But she would be my favourite to win that, and to probably win the title now.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

*Ferrer in beast mode today. Hope for Murray's sake he doesn't play that well against him. Should be an awesome match.

Serena's winning the womens now.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I think Ferrer will beat Murray, and then lose to Tsonga. Tsonga and Djokovic final is my prediction


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Wow Ferrer just demolished Del Potro impressive!


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I now have a massive crush on Yaroslava Shvedova. Her glasses made her look so dorky yet I found her so sexy :/ Followed her on twitter now though #stalker #sexoffender #HastagsOnForums


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I like Sabine Lisicki but when she smiles....


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I know she beat Sharapovia(spelling?) but is that the one with the constant nipple on?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

No one can touch Kirilenko or Ivanovic. Those two are on a different planet to any other female player. Sharapova's a miserable bitch who never smiles. I don't get the hype with her. Shvedova isn't bad though, got to say.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

It was when the mexican wave was happening, she turned round and smiled at it....my heart melted. Yeah there is surprisingly alot of fit tennis players. Women that is, not talking about the men or the hermaphroditic they call Serena.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Nige™ said:


> No one can touch Kirilenko or Ivanovic. Those two are on a different planet to any other female player. Sharapova's a miserable bitch who never smiles. I don't get the hype with her. Shvedova isn't bad though, got to say.


Then why did Azarenka destroy Ivanovic 6-0,6-1?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Calvin Klein said:


> Then why did Azarenka destroy Ivanovic 6-0,6-1?


Go back a page son and you'll see we were talking about their looks, not their ability.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Nige™ said:


> No one can touch Kirilenko or Ivanovic. Those two are on a different planet to any other female player. Sharapova's a miserable bitch who never smiles. I don't get the hype with her. Shvedova isn't bad though, got to say.


I love Ivanovic. She is gorgeous. Shame her tennis form is pretty bad at the moment.
I agree about Sharapova. She's too up herself!

Onto tonight's matches.
Looking forward to to Murray vs Ferrer. Tough to pick a winner in this one. I an leaning towards Murray as the fans will try and motivate him towards victory. Then again he hasn't really impressed me enough to think he will win. Ferrer is a different story though. He has impressed me a lot at this slam. It's a top seed vs in form player of the slam. Hard to predict, which makes the contest even more exciting

Djokovic will win in straight sets against Mayer.
Youzhny will give his all against Federer and I think he can even get a set off him, but in the end Federer to be too strong for him, and win in 4.
Tsonga to also win in straight sets against Kohlschrieber.

We're in for an interesting night of Tennis.

(Y)


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

You can never count Serena out in any Slam. 
Federer and Djoko should qualify to the semis with not much trouble.

David Ferrer vs Murray should be interesting. I am expecting Murray to win but it will a close match.



Nige™;11682537 said:


> No one can touch Kirilenko or Ivanovic. Those two are on a different planet to any other female player. Sharapova's a miserable bitch who never smiles. I don't get the hype with her. Shvedova isn't bad though, got to say.


You cant deny that Maria is hot.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*










*wins*


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*










I would like to enter Dominika Cibulkova into the discussion.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Nige™ said:


> Go back a page son and you'll see we were talking about their looks, not their ability.


My bad bro, agree with you but put Juali Goerges in there aswell.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Samoon said:


> You cant deny that Maria is hot.


She's attractive don't get me wrong but I don't see her as anything special. The problem with her is she just doesn't have a personality. She's like a robot.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I would do unforgivable things to Maria. 

You hear on the court, could you imagine her during sex?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

According to one of the Maroon 5 members, she's as quiet as a mouse in the sack :/


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I can see her just lying there taking it with that miserable look on her face she always has.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

That was fantastic performance from Federer. He can beat Novak if he plays like he did today.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

please David Ferrer. Knock Murray out!!


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I was watching the Djokovic match, but WOW! Federer only lost 3 games in the whole match!
Impressive!!!

(Y)


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Fed into the semis 

Novak vs Fed, should be an epic encounter, and a lot closer than in Paris last month


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Fed into the semis
> 
> Novak vs Fed, should be an epic encounter, and a lot closer than in Paris last month


Yeah, it is their first time facing in Grass, so i expect a lot from this match. 

Would love to see Ferrer knock Murray out.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Ferrer looking the goods at the moment.

Let's see how long he keeps it up for.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I can't wait for Friday now for Federer/Djokovic. Both have had their shaky moments but Federer looked very impressive today. If he wants to get to the final he'll have to keep to that level to stand any chance. Any drop in performance and Novak will tear him apart.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I'm pretty sure it's the first time Fed/Djok meet at the Wimbledon or playing on center court (something along those lInes, i could be wrong though). It will be a very interesting match-up considering both players are in top form. I would still have to favor Djokovic though.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Muarry can only win points off others mistakes. Thats why he loses against top, top players because those don't make mistakes


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

.... and first set to Ferrer.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

That was a great first set of tennis. Very entertaining.

Thought Ferrer had blown it after dropping the break, but played great stuff in the TB. Murray could be in trouble here.

Federer-Djokovic should be a classic. The Champion vs The GOAT. IMO it would be the most fitting final. I'd love a Tsonga-Federer final though, after their epic last year.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Samoon said:


> That was fantastic performance from Federer. He can beat Novak if he plays like he did today.


Well he won't be able to play like that, because he's playing against Novak.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Ferrer is really getting the better of Murray in these rallies. Ferrer has been so good in this tournament. For a guy labelled as a clay court specialist he's really turned it on.

Up a set and break, serving for a two set lead. Murray hanging on.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

And now Ferrer choking hard.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Novak/Roger, Wimbledon. MIND = BLOWN.

And lolMurray... Even if he beats Ferrer somehow, he's gonna get destroyed by Tsonga in semis.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Could this match be any closer? Brilliant entertainment. 

Think Murray in 5.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Very close match.

I think Ferrer will take it in 5.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

This is a brilliant match so far. The rallies have been incredible and Ferrers defensive skills have been exceptional. I still think Murray wins this, in four or probably five.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Tsonga through, the hero.

The Semi's should both be superb games. Murray should win this now, Ferrer, much like Roddick against him, seems to have missed his chance.

Seb said Murray was "far better" than Tsonga on grass. So we shall see.:kobe


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I love Tsonga. So Murray vs Tsonga semi is win/win for me.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I can understand the "home" crowd, but how can anyone even cheer for him?

I hope Ferrer pulls through this...
If not, I hope Tsonga kills him.
If not, I hope Nole kills him. 
Someone will.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> Seb said Murray was "far better" than Tsonga on grass. So we shall see.:kobe


Has Tsonga ever beaten Murray on any surface, never-mind grass?

"Far better" may have been hyperbolic but I would be shocked if Murray lost, should they meet.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I think Tsonga is a much better matchup for Murray that Ferrer is. While Tsonga can hit a lot of winners, he also makes a lot of errors with that style. Also Tsonga obviously isnt as likely to get all the balls back Ferrer is getting which makes things easier for Murray. Murray usually wins against Tsonga for a reason (when has he lost to him?), he's a great counterpuncher and that style suits vs a big hitter as he'll force him to make mistakes.

This match isnt over though, wouldnt surprise me to see Ferrer take this fourth set. Still, Murray in four or five.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Suck on that Murray haters :torres


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Seb said:


> Has Tsonga ever beaten Murray on any surface, never-mind grass?
> 
> "Far better" may have been hyperbolic but I would be shocked if Murray lost, should they meet.


Oh yeah I do think he's better btw, my response was always to the original comment. Tsonga's really improved on all surfaces in the last few years. This should be a great matchup.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I hope Tsonga wins the whole thing, but it will probabaly be the winner or Novak vs Rodger


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Murray has only lost once to Tsonga, and that was back in 2008





Zankman Jack said:


> I can understand the "home" crowd, but how can anyone even cheer for him?
> .


why do you dislike him?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Anyone taking Tsonga lightly is crazy. He's improved greatly in the last 12 months, not to mention what he did to Federer at Wimbledon last year. They had a very close match on grass at Queens last year which Murray only just edged. Tsonga's very unpredictable but he can be very dangerous if he can maintain his consistency for a whole match which he's doing more & more now. He came so close to beating Djokovic at the French too with the five match points.

It'll be a closer match than most people think. Murray will be favourite, just, but don't write Tsonga off. They've not met recently that I can remember but Tsonga's so much better now than he was a year ago. He'll push Murray all the way.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

*Awesome looking pair of semis. With Nadal out they're both extremely equal. Think it's gonna be a Murray/Djokovic final now. Ferrer is every bit as good as Tsonga and Murray looked really good against him. Can't see Federer beating Djokovic unless he brings his absolute A Game. Wimbledon Final with Murray would be so awesome.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Really going behind Tsonga to beat Murray!

Federer will finally clash with DJokovic at Wimbledon, they've now played in the semi of every single Slam, awesome.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Whoever wins the Novak/Federer semi wins the slam for mine.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



united_07 said:


> why do you dislike him (Murray)?


In no order:
1. He looks, without using harsh words like ugly and disgusting (and I don't think that), goofy and... "stupid". 
2. I dislike his playstyle, very, very much. Blargh.
3. I dislike his attitude a lot of times (though, tennis players often show different behaviors). 
4. Every time I see his mother in the stands I'm just like "God dammit, I hate her even though there is no logical explanation for that statement". 
5. Every time he wins/celebrates a victory/important point I just feel like he is the "most evil person on the planet"; I don't _hate_ anyone, but I dislike him a lot and I despise seeing him win/celebrate. 

So, he is utterly unappealing: looks, playstyle and behavior, everything. Again, he is unappealing to me, in a very spite-inducing way though. 
I can't think of anyone besides Stepanek for who I feel the same way. 

I like some players, I like a few a lot, and to most I am just neutral, unbiased and objective. 
Murray, however, I just... Despise.

Besides his home country fans, friends and family, I can't wrap my head around the fact that anybody else would actually like him.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

England will only like and support him until he loses, then he's just that Scottish hack who fails


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> England will only like and support him until he loses, then he's just that Scottish hack who fails


oh that recycled tabloid cliche again? you definitely have a deep understanding of our culture. we love "plucky brits" and underdogs.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> England will only like and support him until he loses, then he's just that Scottish hack who fails


Agree every year at Wimbledon when he loses, the harsh headlines come out caling him a 'failure'>


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I was sure that Tsonga would reach the semis after Nadal got eliminated. I said he was going to be the Darkhorse in the tournament and I was right.

I think Murray will beat him but I will not be surprised if Tsonga beats him. Tsonga should not be understimated. He beat Federer last year. Their matchup will be really close. I think it will be a 5 sets match with Murray winning in the end.

Federer vs Novak should be a great match but unfortunately I don't think Federer can beat him. Novak is just to good atm. I expect a closer match than the one in Paris though.



Calvin Klein said:


> Agree every year at Wimbledon when he loses, the harsh headlines come out caling him a 'failure'>


Which is funny. I don't understand why are people expecting so much from him. The top 3 are just much better than him.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Samoon said:


> I was sure that Tsonga would reach the semis after Nadal got eliminated. I said he was going to be the Darkhorse in the tournament and I was right.
> 
> I think Murray will beat him but I will not be surprised if Tsonga beats him. Tsonga should not be understimated. He beat Federer last year. Their matchup will be really close. I think it will be a 5 sets match with Murray winning in the end.
> 
> ...


I also picked Tsonga as the dark horse.

I think they expect so much from him because there hasn't been a British guy winning a slam in like 50 years or something let alone Wimbledon. He's not even British lol he's Scottish


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Scotland is part of Britain, ergo he's British


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Calvin Klein said:


> He's not even British lol he's Scottish


:alves


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I believe Tsonga will win.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Seb said:


> oh that recycled tabloid cliche again? you definitely have a deep understanding of our culture. we love "plucky brits" and underdogs.


Yes, you love him whilst he's winning, then he loses and gets trashed in the papers and by British fans that he's a hack, a failure and the like. 50% of Murray's mental fragility is the weight of expectation upon his shoulders, much like it was with Henman. It was always predictable each year to watch Henman fail in the semis.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I don't think anyone who actually follows tennis regularly over here actually expects Murray to win Slams. If they do they shouldn't. It's more the people who tune into Wimbledon each year and support Murray because he's British who, more so the ones who go along who put the pressure on him. The journalists do it more in hope than expectation, then when he loses like he has in all his finals and the semi finals at Wimbledon, they tell it like it is that he was outclassed, which has been true in all his defeats at Wimbledon against Rafa & Roddick, plus the Slam finals where he's never even taken a set. He's just not as good as people want him to be.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Sorry my bad, not from England so don't know bout the whole United Kingdom thing.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

If I hear COME ON ANDY one more time I might blow my brains out.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

The more Murray wins, the more I see of Kim Sears. So come on Andy. :vince2

If he gets to the final it can be deemed a success. Better than Henman ever managed. Though he'd probably go down in straight sets _again_.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Lol yea she is pretty hot.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

The order in which I would like to see things end:
1. Nole wins
2. Tsonga wins
3. Federer wins
4. Murray gets injured (not anything serious though)

Yeah.

I fully expect Tsonga to crush Murray.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Azarenka 1 game away from levelling the match up
Come on Victoria!!
(Y)


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

This could be a tight tiebreak.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



NJ88 said:


> This could be a tight tiebreak.


Indeed.
They are both staying strong on their serve.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Azarenka gifted Serena that tie-break, although I still think Serena would have won it either way.

Just too good.

Roll on Friday! :mark:


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Joel said:


> Azarenka gifted Serena that tie-break, although I still think Serena would have won it either way.
> 
> Just too good.
> 
> Roll on Friday! :mark:


Yeah disappointing display by Victoria at the end of that tie-breaker.
The Bryan's also got won tonight in their match. What an awesome team they are!

BTW why are Female matches 2 sets to win and Male 3 Sets?
I have always thought it is a bit degrading and personally I enjoy female tennis at times more than male tennis, the top girls can definitely go!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I knew Serena would win that match. her serve is just too strong, its impossible to break down. If Serena wins the first or second set in the final, she's going to win. Because there's just such a slim chance anyone will be able to break to attempt to win without the third set tiebreak. So my prediction...Serena Williams, in two.

I wont be able to watch tomorrow, I'm at work!  I'll try get it on the work computer or in the bar though so I'll keep track. Can't wait for those two matches, both could be incredible. Have Federer and Djokovic every played on grass before? Gonna be some great shot making. And as for Murray/Tsonga, it could also be fantastic with great play between the two, let alone possibly being special for a different reason *cough* British guy in the final *cough*. My prediction for the final is...

Novak Djokovic vs. Andy Murray. With Djokovic winning. Even though I'd love Andy to do it.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



NJ88 said:


> I knew Serena would win that match. her serve is just too strong, its impossible to break down. If Serena wins the first or second set in the final, she's going to win. Because there's just such a slim chance anyone will be able to break to attempt to win without the third set tiebreak. So my prediction...Serena Williams, in two.
> 
> I wont be able to watch tomorrow, I'm at work!  I'll try get it on the work computer or in the bar though so I'll keep track. Can't wait for those two matches, both could be incredible. Have Federer and Djokovic every played on grass before? Gonna be some great shot making. And as for Murray/Tsonga, it could also be fantastic with great play between the two, let alone possibly being special for a different reason *cough* British guy in the final *cough*. My prediction for the final is...
> 
> Novak Djokovic vs. Andy Murray. With Djokovic winning. Even though I'd love Andy to do it.


Federer and Djokovic have NEVER faced each other on grass. That's what makes this match even more exciting. I am hoping for a long 5 setter. Should be a great match. Will be inviting some mates over and will have some snacks and drinks. 
Can't wait!!!!!

(Y)


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Fuck off Serena. I hate those sisters. It's gonna be 10 out of 13 Wimbledon's they've won. Go away!



Zankman Jack said:


> I fully expect Tsonga to crush Murray.


:downing


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> BTW why are Female matches 2 sets to win and Male 3 Sets?
> I have always thought it is a bit degrading and personally I enjoy female tennis at times more than male tennis, the top girls can definitely go!


They can't cope with the demands of it physically.

Put a couple of bets on today before the matches:
Djokovic/Murray final - £50 @ evens
Williams & Djokovic to win outright - £50 @ 5/2

It hurt wanting Serena to win but money talks.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Nige™ said:


> They can't cope with the demands of it physically.


That's nonsense!
Average women can't compete with men, I would agree.
But these women are professional athlete and I think a few more sets wouldn't tire them!

(Y)


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Nige™ said:


> They can't cope with the demands of it physically.


I dont think that's it. Lots of women have talked about going five sets and have said that it being physically demanding doesnt really have anything to do with it. I think they could cope with the physical demands fine.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



haribo said:


> Fuck off Serena. I hate those sisters. It's gonna be 10 out of 13 Wimbledon's they've won. Go away!


Shut it, Hairbo. Don't start this crap again.

Stop hating on greatness.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Yes, you love him whilst he's winning, then he loses and gets trashed in the papers and by British fans that he's a hack, a failure and the like. 50% of Murray's mental fragility is the weight of expectation upon his shoulders, much like it was with Henman. It was always predictable each year to watch Henman fail in the semis.


How many British papers have you read in order to form that opinion? You're way off the mark and there's no shame in losing to the likes of Nadal at Wimbledon, and Murray has often played some of his best tennis at Wimbledon and has come back from 2 sets down before. Here's some examples of post-Murray elimination reaction:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/tennis/14000734



The Guardian said:


> Not a choker. Not a failure. Just not as good as Nadal.





Daily Express said:


> So finally, once and for all, we know the answer to the hottest question in Britain over the past fortnight. The cruel answer is simply: No, Andy Murray is not as good as Rafael Nadal. He will work fiercely to close the gap. But on the hard evidence of last night on Centre Court, when Murray tried high-risk tennis to try to force his way to the final, Nadal has more shots, more pace, more skill.





Daily Record said:


> Nadal overcame a slow start to produce some of the highest-quality tennis witnessed at SW19 and blow that statistic completely out of the water. The ability to deliver your best under pressure is what separates the true elite from their talented peers and it was the difference between Nadal and Murray


etc...

As for Henman, he was never good enough to get beyond the semi's, bar 2001 where he probably would've reached the finals without the rain delays.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

*Serena on beast mode today on her serve. Crazy shit. Think she got up to 24 Aces in just 2 sets. She was even hitting them off her 2nd serve. Hard to see anyone beating her at Wimbledon when she's playing like that. Nobody on the womens tour that comes close to her power. Can't see Radwanska beating her sadly. She's been playing doubles every other day too along with her singles run.

As for why women don't play 5 sets I think some but not all of it has to do with scheduling for these grand slams. When Mens matches go 5 sets and there's delays it causes enough of a headache but you'd need even more time if the womens draw were best of 5 sets too. Plus the women aren't physically as strong is true too. I'm sure they could play a 5 set match but probably not a tournament full of them. I doubt there'd be the same level of interest in womens tennis either if they were playing 5 sets. *


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> That's nonsense!
> Average women can't compete with men, I would agree.
> But these women are professional athlete and I think a few more sets wouldn't tire them!
> 
> (Y)


I was joking! In this day & age they're far more able to compete for a longer period of time. Their conditioning is so much better now than it was 10 years ago. I'm sure they could go five sets. Personally I'd love to see the likes of Kirilenko on court for five hour matches!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I doubt a high quality would hold up throughout the five sets.

dontcallmesexistplz


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



kingfunkel said:


> It was when the mexican wave was happening, she turned round and smiled at it....my heart melted.


Haha, i was like that, but not as extreme. She looked really cute when that happened

I'm an even bigger Tsonga fan now, after his interview. Come on Tsonga!!


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I don't think the women are that inferior as far as stamina goes. But I think their style of play would make it much harder on them. Most men are better at getting quick points. That's what makes the 5-setters manageable for men.

I have to admit, it would be fun to see how Caroline Wozniacki would do in 5-sets. She looks fit enough to just grind everybody out.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Maybe they should stick to three sets and make grand slam finals five sets or something. That would be interesting.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Joel said:


> Shut it, Hairbo. Don't start this crap again.
> 
> Stop hating on greatness.


Go away you racist! Why couldn't they stink up Roland Garros all the time instead! (N)

Women need to play 5 sets if don't want their equal pay to be a joke.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



haribo said:


> Women need to play 5 sets if don't want their equal pay to be a joke.


To be honest, if the women arent the ones objecting to playing five sets then equal pay is completely fair. They dont make the decisions. I'm sure most of them would be fine with playing five sets. They play the times they are instructed to play, their pay shouldnt be any different because of tennis ruling.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

If Sharapova were to play a five set match I'm pretty sure she would lose her voice, same with Azarenka. Their conditioning is good but best of 5? Na


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I personally would like to see women play five sets. But I dont think they can do it. Maybe in a final but not the whole tournament. 

Serena looking really good atm. Hope she wins it. 

Can't wait for the Federer vs Djokovic. It is their first time playing on grass which makes it even more exciting.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

This is the 8th time they're playing in the semi of a slam and Djokovic has won 5 of them I think.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Ivanovic vs Wozniacki in a 4-hour epic 5-setter would be :mark:

I'm sure they'd have the conditioning to do one or 2 matches in 5-sets, but a whole grand slam? Not likely.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

They're hot but 5 hours of pushing by Wozniaki...


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Roger/Novak, Wimbledon today. MIND = BLOWN!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Really excited about today but I might have to miss part of one of the matches if the Lancashire/Yorkshire match goes ahead since we got our tickets months ago. Hopefully the rain continues and it's called off because I really don't want to miss either match.

It'll be great to see how Djokovic fairs on grass against Federer. With Nadal out of the picture I'm sure Federer will sense he has a real shot of winning the tournament and getting back to number one if he can win today. That's a huge incentive for him, not that'll be easy. All the pressure's on Novak and that might help Federer.

As for the other one it should be a classic. I hate how everyone over here is talking like Murray's already in the final like they did three years ago before he got smashed by Roddick. Tsonga's a real tough opponent for him but obviously he can beat him. Tsonga's serve's been so good all tournament that Murray has to take his chances when he gets them. If Tsonga can keep his unforced errors down I think he'll take it, but Murray's so good at forcing his opponent into another shot that Tsonga might force his shots a bit.

Can't wait at all for an hour's time. Bring it on! I don't know why but I have a feeling it's going to be a Federer/Murray final.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Nige™ said:


> Really excited about today but I might have to miss part of one of the matches if the Lancashire/Yorkshire match goes ahead since we got our tickets months ago. Hopefully the rain continues and it's called off because I really don't want to miss either match.
> 
> It'll be great to see how Djokovic fairs on grass against Federer. With Nadal out of the picture I'm sure Federer will sense he has a real shot of winning the tournament and getting back to number one if he can win today. That's a huge incentive for him, not that'll be easy. All the pressure's on Novak and that might help Federer.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it is ridiculous. I think everyone forgot what Tsonga did to Djokovic in the Roland Garros. He had 4 match points. Murray will find it very hard. 

Federer vs Djokovic might as well be the final since Tsonga nor Murray stand a chance of beating them in the final.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Samoon said:


> Federer vs Djokovic might as well be the final since Tsonga nor Murray stand a chance of beating them in the final.


Murray wouldn't beat either but I'd fancy Tsonga against Federer. He did beat him here last year from two sets down which just doesn't happen to Federer. It'd be different in a final but don't say neither stand a chance against Federer in the final. He's not the beast he was.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Nige™;11695381 said:


> Murray wouldn't be either but I'd fancy Tsonga against Federer. He did beat him here last year from two sets down which just doesn't happen to Federer. It'd be different in a final but don't say neither stand a chance against Federer in the final. He's not the beast he was.


I know Tsonga beat him, but it is a final. They will be in so much pressure. Look at Murray, lost in straight sets in the 3 slam finals he has been in. I think the same will happen to Tsonga. I give them a chance against Federer, but against Djokovic they have no chance at all.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Samoon said:


> I know Tsonga beat him, but it is a final. They will be in so much pressure. *Look at Murray, lost in straight sets in the 3 slam finals he has been in.* I think the same will happen to Tsonga. I give them a chance against Federer, but against Djokovic they have no chance at all.


Yeah I know. It still cracks me up when I think back to those matches.

The difference with Tsonga is he doesn't feel the pressure as much as Murray does. Murray's bottled it but Tsonga's grown so much. He took it to Djokovic in France and never looked nervous. Djokovic was just too good on the match points that Tsonga didn't get a chance. Tsonga's match with Federer in the final at the O2 was so good too. He came back from a set down there and never showed any fear. He's got a chance against Federer, and slightly against Novak. Murray might as well not turn up if he beats Tsonga today.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Very Interesting match so far.
1-1, both men have won their sets 6-3.
Really hope the following sets are tighter. I don't want this match to end quick.
(Y)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Every point these guys play is high quality.

COME ON FEDERER


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Insane quality of tennis so far, I really can't seperate them. I hope it goes 5


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Hopefully it does go to five.
Both players showing their quality.
I am fan of both players, so would be happy either way!

(Y)


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

This is just fantastic tennis. Would have been a great final.

I still think Djokovic in 5. Guy never knows when he's beaten.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

OH YEAH.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Federer takes the third!
Really good game.
Djokovic will not give up! This game will go to 5.

(Y)


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Djokovic down 2 sets to 1? How long until he fakes an injury?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Is it my classic Serbian paranoia and lack of trust towards the Western world, or are home crowds (especially in Britain and the US) ALWAYS against Djokovic? 
Not just the crowd, but the media as well?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

BREAK


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



God™ said:


> Djokovic down 2 sets to 1? How long until he fakes an injury?


Wasn't Federer the one doing that a few days ago?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Zankman Jack said:


> Is it my classic Serbian paranoia and lack of trust towards the Western world, or are home crowds (especially in Britain and the US) ALWAYS against Djokovic?
> Not just the crowd, but the media as well?


Federer's a legend at Wimbledon and they adore him there. Nothing to it. There's no hatred towards Novak at all, never has been. It's just he's playing Federer who's treated as a god for what he's done.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

GOAT's gonna GOAT.

Could watch this all day.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Zankman Jack said:


> Is it my classic Serbian paranoia and lack of trust towards the Western world, or are home crowds (especially in Britain and the US) ALWAYS against Djokovic?
> Not just the crowd, but the media as well?


I've noticed this too!
I pay close attention to this as a lot of times during our (Greece) sporting matches (Football,Basketball etc..) we get a lot of negative commentary!

(Y)


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Zankman Jack said:


> Is it my classic Serbian paranoia and lack of trust towards the Western world, or are home crowds (especially in Britain and the US) ALWAYS against Djokovic?
> Not just the crowd, but the media as well?


The crowd's don't really like him, not sure why. And it isn't just against certain players, it's a general thing. 

The media absolutely love him though.

No one IMO gets it worse than the Williams sisters. Outside of the US that is.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Zankman Jack said:


> Is it my classic Serbian paranoia and lack of trust towards the Western world, or are home crowds (especially in Britain and the US) ALWAYS against Djokovic?
> Not just the crowd, but the media as well?





Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> I've noticed this too!
> I pay close attention to this as a lot of times during our (Greece) sporting matches (Football,Basketball etc..) we get a lot of negative commentary!
> 
> (Y)


you're both paranoid, its just everyone loves Federer, his style of play is so good to watch, looks so smooth. The crowd have nothing against Djokovic.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> The crowd's don't really like him, not sure why. And it isn't just against certain players, it's a general thing.
> 
> The media absolutely love him though.
> 
> No one IMO gets it worse than the Williams sisters. Outside of the US that is.


You mean that the US and British crowds don't like anyone that much? I don't understand what you wrote there.

As for media, I don't know, I usually see less attention to Djokovic compared to Fed/Nadal/Murray, even these days and even during his amazing Early 2011 run. 
Mats Willander, that clueless hack, is basically ignorant of Djokovic's existence. 

---
Regardless, I understand the love for Federer. He is a legend. He seems to be winning this, which I still find unexpected. Props to him, though, gotta be fair.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



united_07 said:


> you're both paranoid, its just everyone loves Federer, his style of play is so good to watch, looks so smooth. The crowd have nothing against Djokovic. I seem to remember Djokovic was well supported in the final last year against nadal


It's not only tennis though. 
I've noticed this a lot with Balkan nations in football.

Anyways back on topic, Djokovic is in trouble. Federer is killing him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Congrats Federer. Really didn't expect him to win this. Expecially like this.

Great match.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Brilliant from Federer


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



united_07 said:


> you're both paranoid, its just everyone loves Federer, his style of play is so good to watch, looks so smooth. The crowd have nothing against Djokovic.


I understand that Fed has a lot of support, rightfully so, but you don't really see things how we do.

Us people here on the Balkans have taken so much shit from the West and the US that it is crazy. Because of this, sure, we overreact, but we do see a lot of things that we see as intolerance and prejudice.
I still feel that the media, and the crowds that listen to the media, are full of prejudice, because of political reasons. 

---
Oh, well, Federer wins. All props to him, and I have to say that I am disappoint in Djokovic for the random drop in form. 

If Murray wins, I hope Federer crushes him. 
If Tsonga wins, I hope Federer loses in the final.

Oh, but no, it will be ironic, and Federer will probably disappoint me and play piss-poor against Murray. >.>


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

That was amazing from Federer. He was too good for Djokovic today. 

This is his best chance to win the slam now. Hopefully he does not bottle it.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

*Fancy Murray having a better chance vs Federer than Djokovic so yay! All be it still an extremely slim chance and that's only if he can beat Tsonga. Great to see Fed in another Wimbledon final too. 

Federer played really well but Djokovic didn't really turn up like he needs to in a Grand Slam Semi.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Zankman Jack said:


> I understand that Fed has a lot of support, rightfully so, but you don't really see things how we do.
> 
> Us people here on the Balkans have taken so much shit from the West and the US that it is crazy. Because of this, sure, we overreact, but we do see a lot of things that we see as intolerance and prejudice.
> I still feel that the media, and the crowds that listen to the media, are full of prejudice, because of political reasons.
> ...


So this is why Nemanja Vidic didn't win POTY in 2009. The bastards.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

If Roger plays as well on Sunday as he did today, he's got a fantastic shot at title number 7. I'm thinking it's his final shot at the 'big one' so to speak, and he'll want to take full opportunity. Also, the #1 world ranking will be at stake, extra motivation to try and eclipse Sampras' record.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> So this is why Nemanja Vidic didn't win POTY in 2009. The bastards.


I have no idea, might be.
---

Scenarios now:
1. If Tsonga wins, I hope he beats Federer too.
2. If Murray wins, I hope he loses to Federer like never before. 6-0, 6-0 and 6-0, something like that.

Again, since the Universe only functions to spite me, I guess Murray will beat Federer and Federer will play badly.


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I fully expected Federer to win, Djokavic maybe better overall but Federer is awesome on grass. Couldn't see Murray standing a chance against either of them if he wins next, those two and Nadal are in a different class. Its important for Murray to finally break the British jinx and make it to a Wimbledon final though. If he dosen't win this one with the opportunity he's got, I could see him ending up a semi final bottler for his career like Henman was. Dose look better and better as the tournament's gone on though and he should win this one, he just needs to keep his nerve. Lendl seems to have been good for him though, he looks so much more composed and stronger than he has done before.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Zankman Jack said:


> I have no idea, might be.
> ---
> 
> Scenarios now:
> ...


Murray is cursed. He is british. He won't beat Fed if he qualifies to the final. He got thrashed by him in 2 slam finals they played. Glad to see that Djokovic is not dominating like last year. I am also happy that we are going to see a different Final. I am really confident that Federer is winning this now.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Oh, I agree, I love to see variety, just like in wrestling.

However, I just somehow feel disappointed by Nole so far in this season.
I hope he takes the US Open at least.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Nole took the Aussie Open...


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

*Cameramen big fans of Djok's girlfriend today

:yes*


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

It was a great match. Roger That was seriously fantastic, especially in 3rd and 4th Sets. He had an answer to Nole's agressive and strong style game, which wasn't the case in Roland Garros and New York. It was Federer from his top notch days, he was confident, he was excellent.

Hopefully Tsonga destroys Henman.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Do Scotland proud, Murray. (Y)


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Nole took the Aussie Open...


In arguably the greatest tennis match ever, no less. Certainly at least second to Rafa/Fed from Wimbledon 08.

FORZA MURRAY


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Nole took the Aussie Open...


Exactly, nothing. : D

---
I see that this match may be something like 0-6, 6-2, 6-2, 0-6 and 7-6 for Tsonga having in mind how he oscillates during the course of a match.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Seb said:


> In arguably the greatest tennis match ever, no less. Certainly at least second to Rafa/Fed from Wimbledon 08.
> 
> FORZA MURRAY


Fed/Roddick from Wimbledon 09 would have a strong case.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Fed/Roddick from Wimbledon 09 would have a strong case.


Yeah, for me this was the best. Had everything but the fairytale ending, which probably made it even better.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Ivanisevic/Rafter (Wimbledon 2001) is the greatest tennis match of all time.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

The quality of Goran/Rafter doesn't even come close to the others mentioned. Fed/Rafa and Djoko/Rafa where both 5+ hours of the best quality tennis i've ever seen, with a bucketload of incredible rallies and winners. In both cases this was the two best players in the world (and 3 of the best ever) all playing at their peak and absolutely pummelling each other.

Fed/Roddick is a great shout though, would be in my top 5.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

My top 6 (no order):

Fed/Roddick 09
Fed/Nadal 07
Fed/Nadal 08
Hewitt/Sampras US 2001
Hewitt/Fed from 2003 (iirc Davis Cup)
Novak/Rafa Aus Open 12

That's 'recent' tennis, and obviously not including some of the epic Sampras/Agassi clashes, or the Stefan Edberg matches, or Boris Becker or Jim Courier master classes.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Tsonga is all over the place here.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Why why why? Murray is taking this match. Tsonga is all over place like mentioned above me


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Murray is destroying him, thought it would be much closer that this, if Murray dosen't win it from this it will be the worst bottle job by a Brit I've ever seen in the Wimbledon semi finals.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Great showing from Murray. Straight sets, maybe?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Murray will get beat straight sets in the final


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Dear god, think we opened our mouths too soon, hope we haven't jinxed it!


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Boo Radley said:


> Dear god, think we opened our mouths too soon, hope we haven't jinxed it!


I hope you have, haha. 

Damn Tsonga, come on, just remember that you are better and use it...


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Tsonga fighting back!!!
I really hope Murray doesn't win.
Come on Tsonga (Y)


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

That was a bullshit challenge. He waited a fucking age.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Win or lose you can't help but fucking love Tsonga.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> Win or lose you can't help but fucking love Tsonga.


True, and, interestingly, you can say something similar for Murray:

Win or lose, you can't help but fucking hate Murray. 

hahahahaha buzzkill by Tsonga. xD


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

YES!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

GET INNNN!!!

brilliant from murray

the British GP is on the same time as Federer vs Murray


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

It's okay guys. Federer will beat Murray


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

LOL @ Tsonga trolling Murray.
Great sportsmanship shown by tsonga!
I hate seeing a handshake only. Best thing to see in sport is respect for you opponent, and the best way to show it is with a pat on the back a hug and a short conversation.

Wanted Tsonga to win, but congrats to Andy.
What a last set!
Lucky Andy! Through to the Wimbledon final and gets to bang Kim Sears tonight.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I don't see how anyone can dislike Tsonga


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

It is impossible to dislike Tsonga, just like how it is impossible for non-Brits to like Murray. 

: D
O.K., I'll stop it.

As much as I hate it, he did actually beat Tsonga fair and square, so I'm glad the Brits are happy now. Too bad their player is so annoying.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I'm British and i don't like Murray. My boy just lost


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I have feeling Murray will choke again and Federer will win in straight sets. :torres
Murray hasn't looked convincing this tournament.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Andy Murray can fuck himself. The man is one of the most dislikeable, rude, miserable, moaning, over hyped sportsmen in history. Even in his interview just now having got into the Wimbledon final he's coming across as nothing but miserable and rude, as usual.

I also _despise_ the way the English public treat him as if he's one of our own, he's not, he's Scottish. We wouldn't root for a Scotsman in any other sport and I find it incredibly cringey the way the public rim Andy Murray purely because we haven't got any good English players of our own any more. So, so fucking sad.

Can't wait to see the GOAT destroy the cunt in the final.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



NathWFC said:


> Andy Murray can fuck himself. The man is one of the most dislikeable, rude, miserable, moaning, over hyped sportsmen in history. Even in his interview just now having got into the Wimbledon final he's coming across as nothing but miserable and rude, as usual.
> 
> I also _despise_ the way the English public treat him as if he's one of our own, he's not, he's Scottish. We wouldn't root for a Scotsman in any other sport and I find it incredibly cringey the way the public rim Andy Murray purely because we haven't got any good English players of our own any more. So, so fucking sad.
> 
> Can't wait to see the GOAT destroy the cunt in the final.


Didn't he even wear a Paraguay top when they were in England's world cup group back in 06?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



NathWFC said:


> Andy Murray can fuck himself. The man is one of the most dislikeable, rude, miserable, moaning, over hyped sportsmen in history. Even in his interview just now having got into the Wimbledon final he's coming across as nothing but miserable and rude, as usual.
> 
> I also _despise_ the way the English public treat him as if he's one of our own, he's not, he's Scottish. We wouldn't root for a Scotsman in any other sport and I find it incredibly cringey the way the public rim Andy Murray purely because we haven't got any good English players of our own any more. So, so fucking sad.
> 
> Can't wait to see the GOAT destroy the cunt in the final.


Although a bit more crude than my own list of reasons, this is basically the gist of it, and the essence of why I dislike him.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

*:yes

Don't care if he isn't a likeable person he's our only hope and when you wait 70 odd years for one just to reach the final you fucking celebrate it.

If he plays like he did in the first 2 sets then he can beat Federer. I don't think he will but he is capable of beating Federer if he as a great day. 

MARRAY in the doubles final too :mark:*


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Seabs said:


> *:yes
> 
> Don't care if he isn't a likeable person he's our only hope and when you wait 70 odd years for one just to reach the final you fucking celebrate it.
> 
> ...


He's not "our" only hope, he's Scotland's only hope.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



NathWFC said:


> Andy Murray can fuck himself.* The man is one of the most dislikeable, rude, miserable, moaning,* over hyped sportsmen in history. Even in his interview just now having got into the Wimbledon final he's coming across as nothing but miserable and rude, as usual.
> 
> I also _despise_ the way the English public treat him as if he's one of our own, he's not, he's Scottish. We wouldn't root for a Scotsman in any other sport and I find it incredibly cringey the way the public rim Andy Murray purely because we haven't got any good English players of our own any more. So, so fucking sad.
> 
> Can't wait to see the GOAT destroy the cunt in the final.


I love how you say this before making one of the most rude, miserable and moany posts I've seen on this forum. I mean seriously, cry more. 

Murray clearly isn't comfortable in front of the camera. Even in that interview there he kept touching his face and looked as if he just wanted away. I feel people are very harsh on Murray because despite being a world class tennis player, he doesn't act like a comedian. With all that being said though I can understand why people don't care for him and wouldn't try and force anybody to like him, I just find it harsh.

You don't get a Great Britain in football or rugby or most other sports (Olympics aside). Murray is regarded as British, I see no reason why anybody from Britain shouldn't be allowed to cheer for him. Apparently us Scottish people are the ones with the complex but apparently not.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



NathWFC said:


> He's not "our" only hope, he's Scotland's only hope.


*He represents Great Britain. Will you only be supporting the England athletes of Team GB at the olympics too?*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

It's stupid though. Because if there were any decent english players, nobody would care for Murray.

If there were any decent English players, then we'd say, he's representing england not great Britain


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Kun10 said:


> I love how you say this before making one of the most rude, miserable and moany posts I've seen on this forum. I mean seriously, cry more.
> 
> Murray clearly isn't comfortable in front of the camera. Even in that interview there he kept touching his face and looked as if he just wanted away. I feel people are very harsh on Murray because despite being a world class tennis player, he doesn't act like a comedian. With all that being said though I can understand why people don't care for him and wouldn't try and force anybody to like him, I just find it harsh.
> 
> You don't get a Great Britain in football or rugby or most other sports (Olympics aside). Murray is regarded as British, I see no reason why anybody from Britain shouldn't be allowed to cheer for him. Apparently us Scottish people are the ones with the complex but apparently not.


My post wasn't miserable, I'm far from a miserable person, what I am is a passionate person and I was simply making my opinion on the guy crystal clear, unfortunately when it comes to Andy Murray I find it difficult to refrain from swearing and insults, such is my intense dislike for the man.

And what a convenient excuses for his awful manners - "he's not comfortable in front of the camera" and it's because "he doesn't act like a comedian", what utter, utter bull. Do you think every other player on the tour is perfectly comfortable on camera? No, so why is it only Murray that comes across the way he does? Him being "comfortable on camera" or not is absolutely no excuse for his _constant_ rude, ungracious behaviour, and you don't have to be a "comedian" to come across well.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Seabs said:


> *He represents Great Britain. Will you only be supporting the England athletes of Team GB at the olympics too?*


The Olympics is a team and nation based sport, Wimbledon tennis is not, it's all about the individual. So why would I possibly root for someone who is not only incredibly dislikeable, but is also from Scotland, not England? Maybe if the man was even in the tiniest bit likeable then I'd support him regardless of whether he's Scottish or not, but he isn't.



nazzac said:


> It's stupid though. Because if there were any decent english players, nobody would care for Murray.
> 
> If there were any decent English players, then we'd say, he's representing england not great Britain


Exactly.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

BTW who is the current best English male tennis player?


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



NathWFC said:


> My post wasn't miserable, I'm far from a miserable person, *what I am is a passionate person* and I was simply making my opinion on the guy crystal clear, unfortunately when it comes to Andy Murray I find it difficult to refrain from swearing and insults, such is my intense dislike for the man.
> 
> And what a convenient excuses for his awful manners - "he's not comfortable in front of the camera" and it's because "he doesn't act like a comedian", what utter, utter bull. Do you think every other player on the tour is perfectly comfortable on camera? No, so why is it only Murray that comes across the way he does? Him being "comfortable on camera" or not is absolutely no excuse for his _constant_ rude, ungracious behaviour, and you don't have to be a "comedian" to come across well.


What a convenient excuse for a cuntish post. 

And I wasn't trying to make you like him. I already stated I can understand why people don't care for him. I was stating MY opinion. You're perfectly entitled to like/dislike whoever the hell you want. I'm not on some tirade to force every Brit to like Murray or something. I just found the hatred in your post rather laughable.


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Seabs said:


> *He represents Great Britain. Will you only be supporting the England athletes of Team GB at the olympics too?*


^^^ This in a nutshell and don't give me any of this Team GB working as a team bullshit, I seriously doubt most of the athletes will be doing anything to help anyone except themselves in their sport.



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Didn't he even wear a Paraguay top when they were in England's world cup group back in 06?


Can't believe there are STILL people who believe this tabloid bullshit which was blown out of all proportion.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Kun10 said:


> What a convenient excuse for a cuntish post.
> 
> And I wasn't trying to make you like him. I already stated I can understand why people don't care for him. I was stating MY opinion. You're perfectly entitled to like/dislike whoever the hell you want. I'm not on some tirade to force every Brit to like Murray or something. I just found the hatred in your post rather laughable.


Well I couldn't really give a flying fuck if you find my hatred for him "rather laughable" because in _my_ opinion it's warranted and I'm far from alone in my thoughts on him.

I have my opinion, and you have your biased, ridiculous excuse fuelled opinion. Each to their own.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I think he explained why he posted like he did. 
I did the same a dozen or so pages back; Murray is the guy who makes my "Be fair, objective and just" life philosophy null and void, he is just that annoying. 
Not talking about how he behaves, the way he plays... Eh. It's enough to dislike him.

I don't know ANYONE IRL who likes him, be they casual viewers or "serious" viewers, be they tennis players themselves or not.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



NathWFC said:


> Well I couldn't really give a flying fuck if you find my hatred for him "rather laughable" because in _my_ opinion it's warranted and I'm far from alone in my thoughts on him.
> 
> I have my opinion, and you a biased, ridiculous excuse fuelled opinion of your own. Each to their own.


I'm biased because I said I can see why people dislike him but I find it harsh? Excuse fuelled? I made one excuse. You're the one being biased here. You're clearly a very angry person so by all means carry on, I won't get the way of your bitter ranting.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Kun10 said:


> I'm biased because I said I can see why people dislike him but I find it harsh? Excuse fuelled? I made one excuse. You're the one being biased here. You're clearly a very angry person so by all means carry on, I won't get the way of your bitter ranting.


No, you made two excuses, you said his behaviour is because he's "clearly not comfortable in front of a camera" and people don't like him because he's "not a comedian", both of which are absolutely ridiculous. You can't say you "see why people dislike him" but then come out with two laughable excuses for the way he comes across in his defence.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

"clearly not comfortable in front of a camera" and people don't like him because he's "not a comedian"

I see it as more, we can't completely judge anyone from what we see on camera, they are there to win matches and not friends. To entertain us and draw us in, off/on court, warms people towards you, but i can still get invested in someone without this.

Sure, I don't find Andy particularly engaging, but i wouldn't say he is unlikeable, i just don't really care how he comes across, so long as he isn't doing anything unbearable. I support all athletes from these isles, regardless, if they like it or not, or they are not likeable enough.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Roger/Murray is something very, very fresh for a Grand Slam finale, and it will be a great match, I'm sure. Hopefully Roger squashes him, though.



Seb said:


> The quality of Goran/Rafter doesn't even come close to the others mentioned. Fed/Rafa and Djoko/Rafa where both 5+ hours of the best quality tennis i've ever seen, with a bucketload of incredible rallies and winners. In both cases this was the two best players in the world (and 3 of the best ever) all playing at their peak and absolutely pummelling each other.
> 
> Fed/Roddick is a great shout though, would be in my top 5.


It wasn't the best match in terms of pure, technical tennis quality (hence why I said "greatest", not "best"), but it was something amazing, something big and grandioze, especially with Goran's background with 3 lost finals (Sampras x2 and Andre), the fact that he was an etternal underdog beloved by Wimbledon crowds and people knew what Wimbledon meant to him, the fact that he was dog's shit at the time, and yet somehow managed to play a perfect tournament, and especially after he defeated Henman in epic war in semis, God it was an awesome watch. Not to mention, it was arguably the hottest crowd ever for a tennis match, I mean they were going BALLISTIC for both guys, because Pat was insanely popular too.

The tennis quality was top notch too, Pat's net game was something beautiful, Goran was one handy motherfucker too, and the drama was unbelievable. I will use a wrestling term here, and say it was a perfect, cinematic storytelling, and it was fucking special for us Croats.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Murray may have had the crowd behind him, but he didn't get a man shout "I love you" to him like Roger did earlier


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> BTW who is the current best English male tennis player?


*Honest answer, probably still Tim.

Serious answer, James Ward I think but nobody of note.*
*ZJack, if Djokovic was a dislikeable person you'd still support him because he's representing your country. Same with Murray. If he was Spanish for example then I doubt anyone in Britain would be supporting him, but he's our only hope. The Fred Perry thing makes it easier to support him too because it makes us seem slightly less laughable at Tennis and we can something to cheer about for a bit until the Olympics.

The reaction for the Final should be interesting because Federer has god like status at Wimbledon and everyone loves him.

Also Serena's playing the doubles final as well tomorrow. On the sam day. Beast.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Seabs said:


> _Honest answer, probably still Tim.
> 
> Serious answer, James Ward I think but nobody of note._[/B]
> *ZJack, if Djokovic was a dislikeable person you'd still support him because he's representing your country. Same with Murray. If he was Spanish for example then I doubt anyone in Britain would be supporting him, but he's our only hope. The Fred Perry thing makes it easier to support him too because it makes us seem slightly less laughable at Tennis and we can something to cheer about for a bit until the Olympics.
> ...


*

Probably the best way to describe her. . . he. . . it, whatever.

As the Murray thing, I don't have any strong feelings for & against him but I'm in the minority. Most of my mates can't stand him, my brother & mum can't either. My dad's like me in we'll support him because he's British but we don't particularly like him. He doesn't come across as a likeable character like Tsonga, Federer & Nadal do for example. I can see why people don't like him, and I admit the anti-England thing did cause me to dislike him all those years ago but that's passed. Unfortunately it hasn't with a lot of people.*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

regarding andy murray with the anti-england thing, he was asked about it on talksport


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Imagine the pressure he will be put under to win. This is his fourth final and he has yet to win.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Honest answer, probably still Tim.
> 
> Serious answer, James Ward I think but nobody of note.*
> *ZJack, if Djokovic was a dislikeable person you'd still support him because he's representing your country. Same with Murray. If he was Spanish for example then I doubt anyone in Britain would be supporting him, but he's our only hope. The Fred Perry thing makes it easier to support him too because it makes us seem slightly less laughable at Tennis and we can something to cheer about for a bit until the Olympics.
> ...


Djokovic is not likeable at all. Well that is my opinion. I never liked him.

I dont hate nor like Murray. I really dont care much about him. I really like Tsonga. It is impossible to hate him. It is a shame he did not win but I guess it is better for Federer. Tsonga would have been a harder opponent for Federer.

The GOAT will crush Murray in straight sets in the final. 

I am expecting Serena to beat Radwanska and win her 5th Wimbledon.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Rooting for Fed, this gunna be good. British fans should be even more excited for Jonny Marray, wild card entrant beating Bryan Bros....top stuff. All in all an epic tournament, had everything. Rosol v Nadal will never be forgotten. Roam on journeyman.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Murray isn't going to win.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I say Federer in 4


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Fed in 3, maybe 1 set will be a tiebreaker. I just don't think Murray's mind will hold up, especially with Fed's desire to once again be the King of Wimbledon and Worlds #1 at the end of the match.

I also hope Murray loses so his mother can fuck off from my screen. I hate that bitch, just looks all kinds of wrong.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

His other is annoying as fuck


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I pray to god Murray doesnt mentally collapse in the final like he has the past three he's been in. I don't know why though, but I dont feel like he will. I think he's matured as a player a lot, especially with Lendyl coming on his team. He's a lot more stable and able to keep his emotions in check on court now which will be a big thing for him in the final. The way he played in the last two matches has been fantastic and he needs to play like that in the final right from the word go if he wants to stand a chance.

I don't think he will win, but I do think he has a fairly decent shot of it. He's played Federer in slam finals, and I think he will heave learned from that experience, so if he doesnt lapse, and if he plays like he did in the first two sets of the Tsonga match he has a good chance of winning...I just dont think he will! Atmosphere for the final is going to be incredible though, I cant wait for it.

As for today. Serena Williams will win her 5th slam title...and then will win the doubles later on in the day.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Ya I think his match with Djokovic at Australian Open proves it. But this is grass, and a Grand Slam which Federer has won 6 times.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

People forgot how good Federer is on grass just because of those losses against Tsonga and Berdych. He is still very good in grass. It is still his best surface. I expect Murray to crumble in a slam final again and lose in straight sets. I would not be surprised if he at least wins a set though.

Does anyone think Radwanska has a chance of winning?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Samoon said:


> Does anyone think Radwanska has a chance of winning?


Very unlikely. She's ill too and had to pull out of a news conference yesterday with breathing difficulties.

The problem she has is that she doesn't have much power in her game and she relies on getting the ball back. She's without doubt the most accurate womens player on the circuit as the commentators have pointed out a million times over the last few weeks as she very rarely misses a shot. Her defensive game is also one of the best and she's a bit like Murray in getting balls back and the ball into good positions when it looks impossible to even get anywhere near the ball. She'll find it difficult today though because Serena has way too much power for her and she'll be running round like a mad woman trying to get it back and the only pressure she'll put on Serena is getting it back, making her play the extra shot. Unless Serena has a bad day with a lot of unforced errors and lets Radwanska's accuracy & defence get in her head early, she might find it difficult to manage but I doubt that'll happen and she'll be too strong.

I hope Radwanska can make a fight of it but I don't see anything other than a straight sets victory for Serena, something like 6-3 6-4.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

If Serena can serve like she did against Azarenka, it will be in straight sets


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



NathWFC said:


> I also _despise_ the way the English public treat him as if he's one of our own, he's not, he's Scottish. We wouldn't root for a Scotsman in any other sport


Yeah, fuck that Chris Hoy guy :torres

I think the Murray hatred is way OTT in here. Out of the top 4, I see Federer as the only really likeable guy and even he can be a bitch when things aren't going his way.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Honest answer, probably still Tim.
> 
> Serious answer, James Ward I think but nobody of note.*
> *ZJack, if Djokovic was a dislikeable person you'd still support him because he's representing your country. Same with Murray. If he was Spanish for example then I doubt anyone in Britain would be supporting him, but he's our only hope. The Fred Perry thing makes it easier to support him too because it makes us seem slightly less laughable at Tennis and we can something to cheer about for a bit until the Olympics.*


Oh, no, don't get me wrong. I understand that, of course, he has "national" supporters, though, the whole England-Scotland case is obviously a deal-breaker for some people.
And like Samoon (was it?) said, he for example sees nothing likable about Djokovic. That is fine, I didn't at any point say that my dislike for Murray is universally justified and factual. It's my opinion, and I usually try to be fair and objective while expressing it, though, like with any opinion, that is hard.

So, I can't even say that it is objectively true that Murray is a "dislikeable, rude, miserable, moaning, over hyped sportsmen", even though I think so regardless.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Every player has had their moments, there is no perfect nice player, but Federer doesn't act like a little girl.

This is why Murray is an idiot sometimes http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NhZbgx1vOg


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Calvin Klein said:


> Every player has had their moments, there is no perfect nice player, but Federer doesn't act like a little girl.
> 
> This is why Murray is an idiot sometimes http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NhZbgx1vOg


He's like a kid there and he thought the umpire was saying the ball was in. Just a mistake.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Really happy the Fed Expres is back in the Wimbledon final. As he is my favourite tennis player, I obviously hope he's winning it again tomorrow.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Nige™ said:


> Very unlikely. She's ill too and had to pull out of a news conference yesterday with breathing difficulties.
> 
> The problem she has is that she doesn't have much power in her game and she relies on getting the ball back. She's without doubt the most accurate womens player on the circuit as the commentators have pointed out a million times over the last few weeks as she very rarely misses a shot. Her defensive game is also one of the best and she's a bit like Murray in getting balls back and the ball into good positions when it looks impossible to even get anywhere near the ball. She'll find it difficult today though because Serena has way too much power for her and she'll be running round like a mad woman trying to get it back and the only pressure she'll put on Serena is getting it back, making her play the extra shot. Unless Serena has a bad day with a lot of unforced errors and lets Radwanska's accuracy & defence get in her head early, she might find it difficult to manage but I doubt that'll happen and she'll be too strong.
> 
> I hope Radwanska can make a fight of it but I don't see anything other than a straight sets victory for Serena, something like 6-3 6-4.


*This is pretty much everything I was gonna say on the match.

If Serena serves like she did in the Semi then she's unbeatable. You don't lose serving 24 aces in 2 sets in womens tennis. If Serena keeps the unforced errors down then she'll win it. Her power is just too much for any of the women, especially on grass. Also Radwanska's 2nd serve is painfully slow and just there for someone like Serena to destroy. Should be a good match though because Radwanska's a good returner defensively so she should be able to get some longer rallies out of Serena than the others would. Just can't see Serena losing though unless it's her own fault.*


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

^^^ Pretty much how I see it too, hope Radwanska can make a go of it but don't really hold out too much hope, especially how dominant Serena is on grass. Think I'll continue to watch the British GP qualifying which is getting very interesting in the rain and keep an eye on the match on iplayer till this has finished.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

its murray's mum that aggravates me.


honestly if i was a pro tennis player i wouldn't want any of my family there putting me off.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Oh, yeah, his mom.
Only other person annoying as her is probably Jelena Jankovic's mom, but she is hardly relevant anymore.

I am somehow annoyed by Fed's wife, what's here name...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Radwanska may as well not bothered turning up.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Zankman Jack said:


> Oh, yeah, his mom.
> Only other person annoying as her is probably Jelena Jankovic's mom, but she is hardly relevant anymore.
> 
> I am somehow annoyed by Fed's wife, what's here name...


Don't go badmouthing Mirka

Serena crushing Radwanska. Such a no contest. Shame she hasn't offered much resistance, but fuck, Serena is just on fire so far.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Andy Murray's mother was definitely a bird of prey in a former life.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Federer's wife is even more grumpy than Murray and his mum. She's married to arguably the best tennis player of all time, gets to travel the world with him in luxury. She can at least crack a bloody smile every now & again.

Why all of a sudden does Radwanska look quite attractive?!


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Murray looks like an exact clone of his mum, I suspect some inbreeding there. Radwanska is attractive though not in your average skinny blonde bimbo way but then just about any girl looks attractive next to Serena!


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Mirka is pretty damn cute, in an innocent way.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Nige™ said:


> Federer's wife is even more grumpy than Murray and his mum. She's married to arguably the best tennis player of all time, gets to travel the world with him in luxury. She can at least crack a bloody smile every now & again.
> 
> Why all of a sudden does Radwanska look quite attractive?!


She's next to Serena 8*D


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I find Serena strangely attractive. Not sure what it is. 

Maybe I caught the gay.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Didn't expect that at all.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

There's a pig flying over centre court. Go on Aggy!



sXe_Maverick said:


> She's next to Serena 8*D


Radwanska's my type, natural, dark hair, seems like a genuine kind of girl.



Irish Jet said:


> I find Serena strangely attractive. Not sure what it is.
> 
> Maybe I caught the gay.


Seek help. . . now!


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Now we've got a match! :avit:


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Serena is not so ugly tbh. 

This is surprising. I expected Serena to win without to much trouble. At least we got a match. 

When was the last time there was a three set match in a slam final for women?


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Samoon said:


> Serena is not so ugly tbh.
> 
> This is surprising. I expected Serena to win without to much trouble. At least we got a match.
> *
> When was the last time there was a three set match in a slam final for women?*


Last year in the Australian


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Most of the women on tour are at least average looking. Not many I would call ugly. Serena definitely isn't ugly.

This has turned into a great match.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Credit to Radwanska for getting back in the game and making Serena question herself.

Game is over now though.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Most women are "at least average looking"?

Every time I look I only see women who look like one of those Olympic stone/ball throwers.
Or weightlifters. 
Or women from the flea market.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



















:hmm:


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Dice Darwin said:


>


Wow Serena looks really hot in this photo!
I would!
(Y)


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

*Radwanka's cute yeah. Been thinking that all tournament. She just wasn't powerful enough to compete with Serena when she was at her best. Story of the womens tournament this year. Serena just been too beastly for any of the other women to deal with. Thought Radwanska did herself a credit though considering she was unwell, big underdog and this was her first Slam that she's got past the Quarters in.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Yeah Radwanska did well to come back after the first set. To lose the first set in the manner that she did against someone like Serena in your first Grand Slam final must've been tough, and some players like Murray for example haven't been able to recover from that, so every credit to her. It'll work wonders for her in the future that she was able to produce a decent comeback like that against the boss of the women's game.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Brilliant mens double final


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

*Went out so only caught the 5th set. Marray looked real quality. Totally unbelievable story that most people won't realise. Last minute wildcard entrants who been playing with each other for barely any time. That bit extra special considering Marray's a brit and he's the first since 1936. Just imagine if Murray breaks the singles duck as well tomorrow. Nielsen's apparently the first Dane to win a Slam since his own grandfather.

John Inverdale needs to die but Serena's coming back out now :mark: Nuts.*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Serena winning is the only thing that keeps me interested in womens tennis in this era of slamless number one's and no other consistent slam winner with all these different Eastern European winners popping up each year. Just so dominant over her career, her and Henin are by a long way the best two players i've seen and at her best she crushes anyone else in the field. She's got several more slams in her.

It would be incredible if Murray could win tomorrow, but he'll lose, probably in straight sets - not because he's a choker, but because he's facing the best grass court player ever. This is probably his best chance at a slam to date though, as Federer is not at his peak and he'll have home support.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Credit to Randwanska to at least push it to a third set.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

*Williams win another Slam. Unreal how dominant they are, even now after the problems they've had over the last year or two. Serena serving with Venus at the net is basically impossible to break.

I don't like them but it's hard to not to be amazed at what they've achieved and are still achieving. Serena. Wins Singles Final. About 5 hours later comes back out and wins the doubles final too. Beast. Not like she's been playing alternate days either. She's been playing 2 games most days and hasn't ever looked tired in the 2nd week.

Thought it was a good game as well actually.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Winning two championships 1 one day is pretty awesome. Serena is beast.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Go on Roger. Make it number 7.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Martina Navratilova is 55 years old and is still playing competitive tennis, fuuuuarrrk


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Credit to Aggy for making a game out of it after such a bad start, considering her position and condition. Serena was in beastmode, happy to see her and Venus win the doubles too. Incredibly pleased for Marray and Nielson, what a story, and match! Now for Andy to break another record PLEASE!! The best scenario though, as seeing Rog take a 7th would be special as well, its a shame only one guy can win today, but i'll be pleased either way. Andy has done great to get here and break that final hoodoo, who knows if and when he'll ever get another chance though, and i would just LOVE IT if he wins. Although i will be sad for Roj as who knows if he'll be here again, dude has 6 already and plenty of slams, there is a world #1 spot and records to beat but Andy is shooting to make his own history too. May the best man win. C'mon Tim!!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

CAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM ON ANDDDDDDDDDDDDDDY










Someone needs to make a smilie out of that^


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Rooting for Andy but not expecting him to win. You never know, though.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

C'mon Federer. Would be pretty special to see him back on top of the rankings and holding the trophy for a 7th time


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Great start for murray


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Murray coming out swingin, let's go Federer!

Also please stop showing me shots of Murray's mother.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Calvin Klein said:


> Murray coming out swingin, let's go Federer!
> 
> Also please stop showing me shots of Murray's mother.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

if Jesus played tennis he would have Federer's backhand, majestic


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Federer just broke back, yea bitch!!!!!^


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Federer you pussy, should've headered it back

BROKEN AGAIN YES

First set :mark:


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Forgot how majestic Feds backhand was, glorious. 

Hoping for a Murray win because he is from Great Britain and because then hopefully his family will stop following him around to every fucking tournament he is in.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

YESSSSSS!!!!

come on Murray!!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Interesting.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Less shots of Andy's mum and more of Kate Middleton please. 

Also, GET IN MURRAY!


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Fuck! Murray takes the set. :sad:
Come on Fed show your class and fight your way back in this match.
Interesting match. Enjoying so far.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Interesting. Still expect Federer to win it in 4. 

Stop showing Murray mother please. Hate to see her on my screen.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

That game at 4-3 was the one that won Murray the set.

Come on Federer!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I read today that if the roof is closed Murray has a better chance of winning *chuckles*. Against a 16 time Grand Slam winner, a man who has won on grass, hard court and clay.

You can do it Roger.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Kudos to Roger for saving two break points after that linesman fucked up.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

cant believe how many errors federer is making


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Atleast he held serve, now he needs to focus on breaking Murray.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



united_07 said:


> cant believe how many errors federer is making


Thats Andy Murray for ya. Always wins of others mistakes


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

No, Federer is making easy errors, which Murray doesn't even need to hit the ball back.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Very enjoyable, even game. Maybe Murray will actually pull it off?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Anybody see that serve by Federer that the linesman called out? What the fuck????


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Break him Roger!!!!!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Murray is looking pretty good.

Fed not playing his best but his opponent is playing well.

Might we see a 5 setter?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



united_07 said:


> cant believe how many errors federer is making


Seems like the guy is just getting more and more annoyed as things go on.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Federer with some ridiculous shots there. 1-1.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

InCREDIBE LAST TWO POINTS WOOO!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Finally Roger breaks. Come on Federer!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Seems like the guy is just getting more and more annoyed as things go on.


Are you talking about Federer?


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

1-1 
Awesome match so far.
Will definitely go to 5.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Great last few points from Federer in the second set.

Rain delay.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Calvin Klein said:


> Are you talking about Federer?


Federer Yeah. Seems ok now but yeah at one point he seemed slightly frustrated.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

This is ridiculous! It has totally ruined a good match. The dickheads should have closed the roof before the match, to avoid something like this.

:frustrate


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Fucking Rain Delay. 

Federer isnt playing that well like he did against Djokovic. So many unforced errors. Thank god he won the second set. Hopefully the rain delay helps him.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> This is ridiculous! It has totally ruined a good match. The dickheads should have closed the roof before the match, to avoid something like this.
> 
> :frustrate


its an outdoor competition, and it was sunny when the game started


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Fuckkkk rain


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Murray saved by the rain.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Doesn't Centre Court have a roof that can be activated?


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



united_07 said:


> its an outdoor competition, and it was sunny when the game started


Still....You just can't take the chance. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*You don't play an outdoor competition indoor when there's no rain. They're closing the roof now. Probably favours Federer slightly.

Murray playing really well. That early break and winning the 1st set no doubt gave him the world of confidence. Definitely helped that he's been tested on his serve and come through a lot of them. Heartbreaking the way he lost that 2nd set. Federer's making a lot of errors but that's not the reason why Murray was winning up until them last few games. Murray's playing really well. Probably an opportune time for a rain delay for Murray too. He can win this if it keeps going like it has been. *



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Still....You just can't take the chance. Better safe than sorry.


*What? The roof is only there as a last resort. If they take that mentality then they may as well just change it to an all indoor competition. They closed the roof all day earlier in the tournament when it wasn't raining and got slated for it. They haven't done anything wrong. You only close the roof when it's raining and it's absolutely needed.*


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Play will resume in about 20 minutes!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Finish this Fed!


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

C'mon Andy!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Wow feel sorry for the fans outside, but they're pretty loyal for staying.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Good lord that was tense.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Fuck that was one epic game, had absolutely everything in it.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Federer breaks. Hopefully that breaks Murray inside. Come on Roger!!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Cant see Murray coming back from this now


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Murray's giving it everything, but it's not enough


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

2-1 bitches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

C'mon Roger, end it fast. I dont think Murray can come back from this.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

One set away. Federer is really the King Of Indoors


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Murray needs to dig deep.

Very rare for Fed to lose when he's in front though.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

This is not over yet, Federer cannot lose his focus.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Federer's stepped it up and Murray can't handle it. Shame but Federer's shown his class and got in Murray's head.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I repect Murray more after this, he's shown heart and fight


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

This is it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

So close Roger.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Murray will win Australia soon IMO, it's by far his best court and he seems to have really improved his mentality, either that or the US. He'll have his chances. Wimbledon against the GOAT was just a step too far IMO, plus there's probably less pressure to win a GS elsewhere.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

One game away


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Murray looks out of it.
Oh yeah get a shot of the Middletons, they're relavant.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

"Yer gotta love it"

Boris Booker there.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

YES YES YES YES 
Roger Federer - The Greatest of all time.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Champion!!!!!
Federer you legend!!
(Y)


----------



## Dirtnose (Aug 15, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Proud with Murrays performance. Federer is a legend and there is so shame losing to someone so great.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Yes! Fucking legend. I give Murray a lot of credit. He played a great match and this made me respect him more. He will win a grandslam soon. That defeat must have been hard to take.

Federer is back to No.1 

17 GRANDSLAMS.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

YES! YES YES!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Closer eh Murray? You would've been stopped earlier had Nadal not been beaten.
Bow down to Roger.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Murray can only win a grandslam if the top 3 are injured or having a really shit day.

He's a very good tennis player. Unfortunately for him, Federer, Nadal and Djokovic are around.

Feel for the guy watching this though.

Congrats Federer. His legacy grows.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Federer the GOAT!

Legend!

Sad to see Murray cry.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

*Such a shame for Murray. Played his heart and showed plenty of quality in them first 2 sets. Federer just added that extra bit of class in the 3rd and 4th which Murray just isn't able to compete with.

2 Really pivotal games and they both went to Federer. Last game of the 2nd set. Murray was playing the better tennis over the first 2 sets and deserved at least a Tie-Break in the 2nd. Federer just adds a bit of class and takes it. Then the 6th game of the 3rd set. Huge turning point on Murray's serve. After that he seemed totally drained both physically and mentally and Federer didn't drop his game back down to let him back in.

Outstanding achievement for Federer though. Another Grand Slam after a long run without one and back at #1 again now too. Beat the #1 on his way to it too. 

Murray should be very proud though. Wasn't completely outclassed like in the other Finals and he played plenty of great tennis.

Great Final. Terrific Tournament. Back in a few weeks for the olypmics!

Awww this speech is so sad. Crowd are magnificent.*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Murray  Can tell he's really feeling it in this speech. Like Joel said he is a very good player but there are just better players out there keeping him at bay which sucks really. Who knows he may just do it one day.

Congrats to Federer though. Dude is just a beast. Was just no real stopping him after the rain delay.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

lol did anyone else notice the guy that hugged Kim sears looks like Federer!! :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Andrew Castle. Terrible comentator. He did suit GMTV.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

That was amazing. The match was great. Feel sad for Murray well Federer was just too good for him.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

What did I tell you all? I said he'd win Wimbledon this year. As usual everyone wrote him off after the French, but now he's a 7 time Wimbledon champion, a 17 time grand slam champion and back to world number 1 ahead of 3 players all at least 5 years his junior.

There's not even an argument any more, Federer is indisputably the greatest tennis player of all time.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



NathWFC said:


> What did I tell you all? I said he'd win Wimbledon this year. As usual everyone wrote him off after the French, but now he's a 7 time Wimbledon champion, a 17 time grand slam champion and back to world number 1 ahead of 3 players all at least 5 years his junior.
> 
> There's not even an argument any more, Federer is indisputably the greatest tennis player of all time.


Yeah, definitely. You said Federer was going to win the Wimbledon and you were right after all.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

yeah i think federer is the GOAT now.


suck it nadal fan boys.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Murray will win a Grand Slam soon.

It won't be because the other three are injured either, he'll stop geting inside his head and just fucking do it. He's not as good as the others but if he can perform to the very best of his ability they will have to too.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

7 Wimbledon titles won and still only 30. Yes he is the G.O.A.T no doubt. 

He has levelled Sampras' titles won, I think it is inevitable that he will eclipse his titles won in the next few years.

Feel sorry for Murray but he is still relatively young and has time on his side. Unfortunately for him though, Roger is at his peak and Djokovic and Nadal will probably come back strong. Still, I dont think this is his last Wimbledon final.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Feel really sad for Andy. He played a really good two sets, but once the roof came on, Federer just knocked it out the park. He was just too good in the last two sets, Murray still had his chances but couldn't stop the momentum Federer had from winning the second set. Really happy to see Federer as world number one again, and him breaking a lot of records through this Wimbledon, he deserves the limelight again and he's playing incredibly well.

Murray shouldn't feel too bad. He got a lot closer to that slam title this time around. He picked up the first set and honestly was playing better than Federer in the second, he should have won that. He's got chances, and I think he can do it. Was very sad to see him so upset in his speech, although lovely to see how much he cares about what he's doing. As Federer said, he will win one at some point, I think it's just a matter of when. Fed will decline (eventually) and Murray will only get better in the next two or three years.

Great tournament though and a great final with some fantastic tennis quality. Congrads to Roger!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> 7 Wimbledon titles won and still only 30. Yes he is the G.O.A.T no doubt.
> 
> He has levelled Sampras' titles won, I think it is inevitable that he will eclipse his titles won in the next few years.
> 
> Feel sorry for Murray but he is still relatively young and has time on his side. Unfortunately for him though, Roger is at his peak and Djokovic and Nadal will probably come back strong. Still, I dont think this is his last Wimbledon final.


Roger is not at his peak. What are you talking? Roger was at his peak during 2004-2007. Right now Djokovic and Nadal are at their peak.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

It's been a great tournament though. I enjoyed it. I never really watched a whole tournament. I normally start watching around the quarters, but this year i have had plenty of time, so i have managed to watch it from the start. I even watched the womens properly for the first time.

What were your highlights of the tournament?

Men: Mine was Rosol beating Rafa. Such a shock

Women: That lass who won the first set without giving away a single point. It's quite incredible no matter who you are facing


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*










Tough on Andy though, hopefully he wins a few slams soon.

Tournament highlights - Nadal v Rosol - one of the biggest upsets in history, period.
- Federer winning his 7th Title (and No.1 ranking)
- Federer beating Djoker after being written off early.
- The woman who won the first set without loosing a point as nazzac said.
btw the commentary towards the end, after the match was pretty terrible, the guy was mumbling inane things. maybe just me.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Samoon said:


> Roger is not at his peak. What are you talking? Roger was at his peak during 2004-2007. Right now Djokovic and Nadal are at their peak.


I dont know, I think it is possible to have a prolonged peak that goes on for some time. 

The point is though even at 30, I dont think he is done yet at all in terms of winning titles (Far from it in fact) and is still going to be a major thorn in the sides of Nadal and Djokovic for a while yet.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I'm a bit surprised Federer is back at number one. Before this Djokovic and Nadal had shared the last 9 grand slams and faced each other consecutively in the final in each of the previous 4. I don't put much scope in rankings though (remember when Serena held 3 slams and was behind slamless Dinara Safina who had just been demolished 6-0 6-1 or something by Venus at Wimbledon that year), slams are what matters. I expect Nadal and Djokovic to go back to dominating after this tournament, though that's not to say Federer hasn't got more slam finals and victories in him. Poor Murray, he played his heart out today but was ultimately beaten by the best Wimbledon (i.e. grass court) player of all time. After the break in the last set and with Federer playing such sublime stuff, he just looked mentally done.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Poor old Murray might never win a Slam. You've got to feel sorry for him given how close he always gets, but I'd be lying if I said I didn't find it a little bit funny too.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*









*The G.O.A.T.*​

The school of tennis by Roger. Sure, I was afraid after the 1st Set, but it was a Christmas in July for Murray anyway. Federer is a fucking grass genius. His mindset is unparalleled. The best of all time.


Oh, and I fucking hate this bitch:











Btw, I really felt sorry for Murray when he was doing the interview, finally a human, touching side of him.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Guess i'm not the only one who is getting annoyed at the constant shots of Murrays mum


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I was surprised Murray even won a set, even if I was supporting him and I thought he had the upper hand right up till 2 points before the end of the second set. But Federer showed his brilliance yet again from that point and Murray got fustrated. Federer is THE greatest Wimbledon champ and grass court player ever and he seems such a nice guy too. Great final and Murray, although gutted, should hold his head high.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I like Judy... but your right, it is shocking that you see her supporting her son during matches, especially in grand slam finals...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

17th Grand Slam
7th Wimbledon
And about to break the record on most weeks at World Number 1


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I knew he'd win one if not two more of these.


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

We were all decieved!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

If Murray get's to another slam final and its not against Federer, then I'll be wanting him to w for sure.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



AJ22 said:


> I like Judy... but your right, it is shocking that you see her supporting her son during matches, especially in grand slam finals...


It's not the fact that she is there supporting her son, it's the fact that she is shown on thescreen after every freaking game


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Calvin Klein said:


> If Murray get's to another slam final and its not against Federer, then I'll be wanting him to w for sure.


Yeah me too. 

I really hope Federer hold on to the no 1 for a long time. I still expect Djoko and Nadal to dominate tennis right now. Us Open will be interesting. I got what I wanted from this tournament. It was exciting, unpredictable and in the end Federer won.



nazzac said:


> It's not the fact that she is there supporting her son, it's the fact that she is shown on thescreen after every freaking game


Yeah, it is so annoying.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Murray started amazingly well and was playing some great tennis, and I was a little worried. However, the age-old Murray flaw came into effect, that being mental fragility, and it started getting to him, and Federer stepped it up and Murray couldn't go with him. Fantastic performance from both men, and I actually warmed a little more to Murray from that speech - just fuck his mother off the TV Screen and his matches will be bearable


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Olympics at Wimbledon in 20 days


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Murray started amazingly well and was playing some great tennis, and I was a little worried. However, the age-old Murray flaw came into effect, that being mental fragility, and it started getting to him, and Federer stepped it up and Murray couldn't go with him. Fantastic performance from both men, and I actually warmed a little more to Murray from that speech - just fuck his mother off the TV Screen and his matches will be bearable


It wasn't that he was mentally fragile. Murray was playing at the top of his game and hanging with Federer in the first two sets. Unforyunately for Murray, Federer had another gear within himself and once he went into that gear Murray was at a big disadvantage.

It's not about being mentally fragile or choking. It's just about not being as good. Case in point is that he wasn't dropping games by errors. It was immense shots from Federer, especially when he broke him to take the second (or third?) set.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Murray also injured his left thigh or somewhere there, during the match.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

*Murray's always making the most of injuries. Wasn't an issue in the match. Neither was his metal state. If anything Federer was the one at the start who was choking losing serve from the get go and hitting loads more unforced errors than Murray. Murray was at or extremely close to the top of his game. The difference was the Federer just has the extra bit of class that he can pull out which Murray isn't able to deal with or pull out himself. He looked drained both physically and mentally after the 6th game in the 3rd set but anyone would in that situation playing against Federer at Wimbledon. Wasn't a case of him choking at all.

He did better against Federer than Djokovic did.*


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Murray's only chance yesterday was Roger's vanity and dark clouds inside of his head (see Roger's Roland Garros curse). I mean, Murray was good, but even Murray being THAT good was not good enough for Roger, and like I said, the first Set was Christmas in July for Murray.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

From Rafa's Facebook. Rafa dedicates a fish to Rogers record breaking victory.












> Congrats Roger for your victory and also Andy for this great tournament.
> I'm still working on my recovery while I take the opportunity to do some fishing. ¡This is the sea bass I just caught!


....Awwwww


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



AJ22 said:


> I like Judy... but your right, it is shocking that you see her supporting her son during matches, especially in grand slam finals...



No, it is shocking when the TV producers feel the need to zoom on her gurning face every time Murray does anything vaguely noteworthy.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Especially when there's his girlfriend sat there in front of her ugly fucking mug. I'd have one camera fixed permanently on her. The numerous shots of the Middleton sisters was appreciated though yesterday.




Joel said:


> It wasn't that he was mentally fragile. Murray was playing at the top of his game and hanging with Federer in the first two sets. Unforyunately for Murray, Federer had another gear within himself and once he went into that gear Murray was at a big disadvantage.
> 
> It's not about being mentally fragile or choking. It's just about not being as good. Case in point is that he wasn't dropping games by errors. It was immense shots from Federer, especially when he broke him to take the second (or third?) set.


It's not that he choked but when Federer stepped it up once the roof was closed at the start of the third set and was dominating Murray, you could see the frustration coming out of Murray. He was letting it get the better of him at times. You don't see that from Rafa or Federer. Novak does sometimes but he comes back at another level which Murray simply doesn't have in him unfortunately. It's why he can't make that next step.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Murray had actually played a great match. He was playing great tennis in the first set. Federer made it look easier for him because he was making so many unforced errors in the first and second set. Murray was fine. His mental state was not an issue at all. He did not choke like he did in the other slam finals. Federer is just better than him and he upped his game in the last two sets which is the reason why Murray lost. Murray could not handle that. Closing the roof did hurt Murray though since Federer is one of the best if not the best indoor player of all time.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Joel said:


> It wasn't that he was mentally fragile. Murray was playing at the top of his game and hanging with Federer in the first two sets. Unforyunately for Murray, Federer had another gear within himself and once he went into that gear Murray was at a big disadvantage.
> 
> It's not about being mentally fragile or choking. It's just about not being as good. Case in point is that he wasn't dropping games by errors. It was immense shots from Federer, especially when he broke him to take the second (or third?) set.


It wasn't a complete mental meltdown like past finals, but the old Murray was creeping in - the talking to himself, the look of despair towards the box, the overexaggeration of an injury (which is a bad sign, you can't let the opponent take a sniff of a possible injury). Murray played great tennis for 2 and a bit sets, but his mental fragility to hold it with the top guy cost him once more. Some time out to reflect with Lendl, a similar showing during the Olympics (where no doubt Rafa and Novak will be looking to reaffirm their dominance), and then you have the US Open to build towards, a surface where Murray could do a lot of damage.

Murray is close enough to a slam if he's good enough. Iron out a few little blemishes in his game, and he'll be right up there. The way Fed stepped up yesterday though, I doubt anyone would have stopped him getting #7.



Nige™ said:


> Especially when there's his girlfriend sat there in front of her ugly fucking mug. I'd have one camera fixed permanently on her. The numerous shots of the Middleton sisters was appreciated though yesterday.
> 
> It's not that he choked but when Federer stepped it up once the roof was closed at the start of the third set and was dominating Murray, you could see the frustration coming out of Murray. He was letting it get the better of him at times. You don't see that from Rafa or Federer. Novak does sometimes but he comes back at another level which Murray simply doesn't have in him unfortunately. It's why he can't make that next step.


Kate Middleton :mark:

And pretty much agree with the 2nd paragraph


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I dont think anyone can blame his mental state for that loss because I think mentally he was pretty great.

He won the first set, was playing strongly in the second set and should have won it, Federer won it and Murray didn't lose his cool he actually played a very good third set, he didnt give up games easily and fought for every point. The guy wasn't giving up, he was chasing balls down left right and centre the entire match. That's not what I call mentally breaking down. He didn't lose his cool. He got frustrated on a couple of points...so what? He didn't let it affect his game. Not breaking Fed in the second set didnt cause him to lose a succession of four games like he might have done previously. That was a massive improvement from Andy Murray.

As I said, once the roof was closed, the match got taken out his hands. Federer is the greatest grass court player, and probably the greatest player of all time. When he's on, on a grass court, there's little anyone can do. Murray did a heck of a job hanging in there and fighting the way he did. He's shown great improvement on the grass and he'll continue getting better. I think he'll end up taking this slam final as far more of a positive experience than the other three, and he's learn and get better from it. I think he'll win a slam at some point, probably a few.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Calvin Klein said:


> Murray also injured his left thigh or somewhere there, during the match.


Of course he did... He seems to have a new injury every single time he makes a mistake or loses an important point, conveniently enough.


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

totally agree with the above point, I even said to my friends


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Well he did take a hard fall during the match did you not see it?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

*You don't get injured every time you fall over. Murray always exaggerates the smallest of knocks, especially when he loses the point. He was fucking terrible for it at the French holding some part of his body after he lost a point.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

http://www.atpworldtour.com/Rankings/Singles.aspx/

Latest rankings after Wimbledon

Not suprised to see Ferrer move up, but i am suprised that he's ahead of Tsonga, as Tsonga got further than Ferrer.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Ferrer was ranked five before Wimbledon. Tsonga was seeded five because of his superior record on grass.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Nige™ said:


> Ferrer was ranked five before Wimbledon. Tsonga was seeded five because of his superior record on grass.


Oh i see. Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Latest ATP Rankings

Federer
Djokovic 
Nadal
Murray 
Ferrer 

The biggest drop in the top half of the rankings is Tomic -17, down to 45th now. 
Rosol have gone down -3 to 103 despite beating Nadal
The biggest move into the top 100 is Brian Baker (USA) who moved 50 places and now is 76 in the world 
Baghdatis moved in top 40 from 42. 
Almagro over takes Isner into the top 10. Isner now 11.
Former top 5 player Tommy Robredo moves into top 200 (199).

(Y)


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

http://www.tennis.com/rankings/rankings_women.aspx

Womens rankings if you are interested. Errani moves up a place despite being on the wrong end of a golden set


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Heather Watson climbing, almost our number one women's player now. Hopefully she can keep improving over the next 12 months. She looked very good until the Radwanska game. It was the toughest match she could have really other than Serena but hopefully she'll learn from that experience.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Into the top 100 now. She's only 18 or something isn't she? So time is with her.

Camila Giorgi moving over 50 places. I think she is the highest climber in the rankings.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

*Giorgi will get to a Grand Slam semi in the next 3 years. 

Surprised at that big of a gap between Nadal and Djok/Fed.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Seabs said:


> Surprised at that big of a gap between Nadal and Djok/Fed.


I think it's mostly to do with Nadal's early exit, but the gap is pretty big considering Nadal won a grad slam not so long a go

I expect Djokovic to be number 1 again soon.


BTW, does anyone know which UK station is covering the US open?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



nazzac said:


> I think it's mostly to do with Nadal's early exit, but the gap is pretty big considering Nadal won a grad slam not so long a go
> 
> I expect Djokovic to be number 1 again soon.
> 
> ...


Sky Sports cover the US Open.

The points Nadal has is surprising given his record of Slam finals too.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Nige™ said:


> Sky Sports cover the US Open.
> 
> The points Nadal has is surprising given his record of Slam finals too.


damn. Don't have Sky. might have to find it online


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



nazzac said:


> damn. Don't have Sky. might have to find it online


www.firstrowsports.eu

Use that. It's the best streaming site I've found.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Nige™ said:


> www.firstrowsports.eu
> 
> Use that. It's the best streaming site I've found.


Cheers. I'll probably look to connect my CPU to the telly and watch it through there.

I know it starts in late August, i'll have to check which day it starts


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I have to say, this s probably one of the best Wimbledon championships I've ever seen.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Calvin Klein said:


> I have to say, this s probably one of the best Wimbledon championships I've ever seen.


Agreed.

So many moments

- Rosol beating Nadal
- Federer matching Sampras record, and beating Djokovic along the way.
- Even though i don't like him, Murray reaching the final got everyone talking
- Marray and his partner (forgot name) winning the doubles
- Sharapova going out early
- Shvedovas golden set against Errani
- Serena winning her first singles slam in 2 years, and then winning the doubles on the same day

There's probably some others, but thats what i can remember


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



nazzac said:


> damn. Don't have Sky. might have to find it online


http://www.sportlemon.tv/c-4.html 

Also this: 

http://www.wiziwig.tv/ 

These are the websites I used to watch Wimbledon this year.



nazzac said:


> Agreed.
> 
> So many moments
> 
> ...


Murray vs Baghdatis. The ending. The 11 pm thing. It was an great tournament. Much better than the Roland Garros this year.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

^Lol that was awesome, finished right on the dot.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Yeah the late matches under the roof add something, and off the top of my head they all seemed to produce enthralling matches from Rosol beating Nadal, Federer coming from two sets down to beat Camel-Toe and then Murray's match with Baghdatis.

I'll also remember the first classic with Murray & Wawrinka three years ago under the roof. It really does add something to the championships.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Samoon said:


> http://www.sportlemon.tv/c-4.html
> 
> Also this:
> 
> ...


Cheers for the links.

I missed the Murray vs Baghdatis match. No wonder i forgot it

I watched football, then turned it over to Nadal vs Rosol, and it was incredible that Nadal was losing.

I want to get playing tennis with my mates, but the weather is stopping us doing so.

I kinda wish Wimbledon started later, because now there is a huge gap until i get interested in something. The football season doesn't start for another month. I'm not interested in the Olympics, except the football


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



nazzac said:


> Cheers for the links.
> 
> I missed the Murray vs Baghdatis match. No wonder i forgot it
> 
> ...


Are there no indoor centres around? We have mostly indoor courts around here. It's a pain at the moment because I prefer playing tennis to any other sport but I haven't been able to for the six weeks thanks to my appendectomy. At least I've had time off working during the Euros & Wimbledon!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Nige™;11721700 said:


> Are there no indoor centres around? We have mostly indoor courts around here. It's a pain at the moment because I prefer playing tennis to any other sport but I haven't been able to for the six weeks thanks to my appendectomy. At least I've had time off working during the Euros & Wimbledon!


Not really. I normally play on the local park. It's actually a good court for a park court, but for indoors, i have to travle a couple of miles because i only live a small town.

But yeah, i really like playing. I'm pretty good at singles, as i've not lost a singles match that i know off, and i've played a lot of my mates. I have played a full five set match before and i was knackered. Doubles is different though.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



nazzac said:


> Not really. I normally play on the local park. It's actually a good court for a park court, but for indoors, i have to travle a couple of miles because i only live a small town.
> 
> But yeah, i really like playing. I'm pretty good at singles, as i've not lost a singles match that i know off, and i've played a lot of my mates. I have played a full five set match before and i was knackered. Doubles is different though.


Five setters are fun. If nobody turns up after our hour is up we carry on for as long as we can go. I beat my mate 5 sets to love once. We just keep going. Doubles is shit, I can't stand watching or playing it. Singles is what the game's all about, running all around the court, not just volley after volley. It's like bloody pinball.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I don't have the patience of fine tuning of shot selection to play tennis well, I'm all about power shots and power serves. Played tennis for school sport from Years 7-10 and won majority of my matches as well. Stopped playing when we could do ten-pin bowling in Year 11 though.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Nige™;11721805 said:


> Five setters are fun. If nobody turns up after our hour is up we carry on for as long as we can go. I beat my mate 5 sets to love once. We just keep going. Doubles is shit, I can't stand watching or playing it. Singles is what the game's all about, running all around the court, not just volley after volley. It's like bloody pinball.


I have only been 5 sets a couple of times, but it was fun. Perhaps my biggest test was against my mate who is a long distance runner, and is quite fast. So he didn't tire out, and i had to beat him with skill rather than condition. He was like David Ferrer, he'd make me play this one extra shot, and he never slowed down, but i beat him 6-4,6-7,5-7,6-1,6-3. I remember because i was last year and perhaps the best game i have ever had.

We did a mini tournament last year. We all gathered and took all the courts on the park and played this tournament, and the final was the match i mentioned above. They were 8 of us, spread over 2 courts. Played 1 set in the first round, 3 sets in the 2nd, and 5 in the final

Doubles is rubbish i agree, but sometimes, when they are plenty of us we have to do doubles because some of the courts are taken up.

Now, nobody wants to play, and the weather is crap. Shame really, so i have been playing top spin 4 instead


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Some nice weather today for a change, so i had a game. Tried some new stuff that i had seen during the tournament.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Do you guys play tournaments?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Na, just for fun. For someone who's not had coaching I'm not bad, but if I played an 11-year-old who has been coached for a bit I'd lose. It' scary when you've got young kids on the next court hitting the ball at the pace they do, younger girls especially.

My backhand's the worst part of my game, serve's not great but improving. I've got a strong forehand, drop shots, net play & instincts are good and I'm quick round court. As much as I love football, playing tennis is far better than any other sport including footy.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Calvin Klein said:


> Do you guys play tournaments?


I play mini tournaments with my mates. Nothing official.

The strongest parts of my game in comparison to everyone i have played is my serve (it's not a bullet, but i can serve at a good pace in good places of the court), the ability to read what my opponent is going to do, and placement of my shots. 

My fault is my power, and my slice shots. But the rest of my game is decent compared to people i play.

But the main thing that seperates me from others is my ability to read things. When i played football, i got praised for my understanding of the game. I was not the best technically, but i have a good mind and ability to read things. It's the same with Tennis, and every other sport i watch. I seem to pick up what to do by watching pros play.

Technically i'm rubbish though. I would need a lot of coaching to play anyone good.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I only play Football and Basketball. Is tennis really fun to play? I was playing Badminton few days ago with some of my mates and i sucked. I assume i would suck at tennis since both are similar sports.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Samoon said:


> I only play Football and Basketball. Is tennis really fun to play? I was playing Badminton few days ago with some of my mates and i sucked. I assume i would suck at tennis since both are similar sports.


You'd get better the more you play. When i first started, i couldn't even serve from the backline. We sucked so bad, we had to play the doubles lines for singles. But the more i played, the better i got, and now me and friends can play proper tennis.

But it's fun to play, especially when you get some good rallies going.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Samoon said:


> I only play Football and Basketball. Is tennis really fun to play? I was playing Badminton few days ago with some of my mates and i sucked. I assume i would suck at tennis since both are similar sports.


Tennis is one of the hardest sports to get "good" at, because of the technicality, athleticism, but if your just playing for fun, it's awesome I love it, although I play at a high level.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Calvin Klein said:


> Tennis is one of the hardest sports to get "good" at, because of the technicality, athleticism, but if your just playing for fun, it's awesome I love it, although I play at a high level.


I see what you mean. I would consider myself "Good" compared to the people around me, but if i was at a club, i probably wouldn't be "Good".

Like i said above. If you are playing for fun, then you'll pick some basic stuff up as you play.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



nazzac said:


> It's not the fact that she is there supporting her son, it's the fact that she is shown on thescreen after every freaking game





Samoon said:


> Yeah me too.
> 
> I really hope Federer hold on to the no 1 for a long time. I still expect Djoko and Nadal to dominate tennis right now. Us Open will be interesting. I got what I wanted from this tournament. It was exciting, unpredictable and in the end Federer won.
> 
> ...



She doesn't tell the BBC cameramen to focus on her, at pivotal points in her son's career.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



AJ22 said:


> She doesn't tell the BBC cameramen to focus on her, at pivotal points in her son's career.


It is very annoying though. I have nothing against her personally because i don't know the woman, but it's annoying that she is on screen every 5 minutes


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



nazzac said:


> It is very annoying though. I have nothing against her personally because i don't know the woman, but it's annoying that she is on screen every 5 minutes


Haha, I know, I'm just being slightly annoying haha, but she seems nice and I can understand why she is like, the way she is during matches, the rest isn't down to her.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Calvin Klein said:


> Tennis is one of the hardest sports to get "good" at, because of the technicality, athleticism, but if your just playing for fun, it's awesome I love it, although I play at a high level.


Well i guess it is really fun to play. Might as well try it. Just for fun.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

What predictions do you all have for the US open?

-I think Djokovic will win the whole thing and become world number 1 again
-Federer vs Djokovic final
-Serena won't win the womens tournament
-But i don't know who will win the womens tournament


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Just seen something interesting. Djokovic and Nadal have not dominated tennis this year like last year. Djokovic only won 2 titles this year(Both in outdoor\hard) and Nadal won 4(All in outdoor\clay). 

My prediction for Us Open:
- Murray will win it. I dont know why I have a feeling he will.
- Federer will still remain No.1 after the Us open.
- Djokovic and Nadal wont reach the final.
- Azarenka will lose her No. 1 spot after the Us open.
I dont know who will win the women tournament though. 


I know, my predictions are crazy.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

US Open is ages away still a lot of tournaments to be played, but I'm behind Fed of course


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

The Womens game is very strange though. I mean, you can barely pick out who is going to win these tournaments.

In the mens game, you would expect Djokovic,Federer, or Nadal to win, with Murray as an outsider.

But i want Tsonga to win. I want to see him win a Slam

and for womens, i want Shvedova to win (if she competes), but it's not likely that either of them will


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

The world number 1 changes 10 times a year.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I know this is a little bit off topic, but i want to know if you guys think Shvedova will break the top 20/10 in her career? I have made it no secret that she's my favourite ladies player, and i just want some other opinions.

IMO...
She definately has the ability to do so, but she needs to find consistency. If she has another good run in a grand slam (US open), then she should crack the top 32, which means she won't have to go through qualifiers to get into slams. She's 24, so she's got plenty of time to break into the top 20, or possibly the top 10.

I sure hope she does well though. Good game and a good personality


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

She definitely stands a chance and she's had good Grand Slam performances on the tougher surfaces. She's shown she has the game but it's all down to her now to keep her form going. There's some fairly average players ranked 10-20 that she can get in & around if she continues to play like she did at Roland Garros & Wimbledon.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

She's had a great run so far this year. Quarter Finalist at Roland Garros (Lost to Kvitova)and last 16 at Wimbledon (Lost to Serena). Golden set against Errani.

Though she was a little unlucky against Serena. She was doing well, then it rained and she had to take her glasses off. Next thing you know, she's faulting all over the place


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

She recovered well after the disastrous first set against Serena to win the second when nobody could have seen that coming. I think we'll be seeing a lot more of her but now we need to see how she does on the hard courts, which we'll see until around April next year. This is the main part of the season and I've not seen how she's done on this surface yet. Hopefully she can keep going because she doesn't look phased by the big matches or by the top players.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Nige™ said:


> She recovered well after the disastrous first set against Serena to win the second when nobody could have seen that coming. I think we'll be seeing a lot more of her but now we need to see how she does on the hard courts, which we'll see until around April next year. This is the main part of the season and I've not seen how she's done on this surface yet. Hopefully she can keep going because she doesn't look phased by the big matches or by the top players.


She is good on all surfaces from what i have seen. But we'll see how well she does. She said she is aiming to be in the top 32 by the end of the year. She should get into the top 32 surely, unless she takes a big dip in form.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I am sure she will get to the top 32 by the end of this year. I have not seen perform in hard court though. But i still belive she will get to the top 32.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Apparantly, Grass is her worst surface, and she did okay at Wimbledon


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Federer broke Pete Sampras record.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Samoon said:


> Federer broke Pete Sampras record.


287 weeks isn't it? Great achievement


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Good idea to stick this.

What do you guys think about Errani?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Samoon said:


> Good idea to stick this.
> 
> What do you guys think about Errani?


Seems good be good on Clay, but not so good other surfaces. She also seems to be a player who rely's on others mistakes a bit. Not really a fan of hers though


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

She plays with super heavy topspin her shots go like over 1.2m over the net, she's a counter puncher whch suits clay


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



nazzac said:


> Seems good be good on Clay, but not so good other surfaces. She also seems to be a player who rely's on others mistakes a bit. Not really a fan of hers though


Well, she reached the quarters in the Australian Open. She is fantastic on clay. She just needs to improve on the other surfaces.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Her clay form is the only reason why she is in the top 10. But, if she doesn't win any slams or anything like that, she will only be remembered for being on the wrong end of a golden set.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



nazzac said:


> Her clay form is the only reason why she is in the top 10. But, if she doesn't win any slams or anything like that, she will only be remembered for being on the wrong end of a golden set.


I think she will win a slam before she retires. She has reached the final in the roland garros. She was thrashed by Sharapova because Sharapova was playing her best tennis in her career and also because it was her first slam final. Errani will learn from her mistakes. Sharapova was playing amazing tennis. Even Kvitova got thrashed by her. 

Can't wait for the Olympics. Hopefully Federer wins it. He has never won that before and it will great seeing him win that.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

*Marcos Weds Karolina Sprem*



> On Saturday 14 July, Marcos married WTA player Karoline Sprem in an intimate ceremony in Croatia. Marcos described it as, “The happiest day of my life.” The couple are also expecting their first child, due in October.
> 
> Moving forward, Marcos will be competing at the London 2012 Olympic Games in two weeks’ time under the guidance of new coach, Yiannos Hajigeorgiou, having parted company with Miles Maclagan following Wimbledon.
> 
> ...












LOL at the pic
Congrats Marcos!!! (Y)


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Samoon said:


> I think she will win a slam before she retires. She has reached the final in the roland garros. She was thrashed by Sharapova because Sharapova was playing her best tennis in her career and also because it was her first slam final. Errani will learn from her mistakes. Sharapova was playing amazing tennis. Even Kvitova got thrashed by her.
> 
> Can't wait for the Olympics. Hopefully Federer wins it. He has never won that before and it will great seeing him win that.


If she is gonna win one, it will be RG.

I Hope my 2 favourites (Tsonga and Slava) win the Olympics (Y)


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Just heard Nadal withdraws from the Olympics. Wonder which half of the draw he was in...probably Murrays, which is good news for him! Pity for Nadal though, another mountain of points he can't defend.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

He just lost 765 points I think, that's a shame,


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

wait..so does your Olympic performance contribute to the ATP rankings?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> wait..so does your Olympic performance contribute to the ATP rankings?


Yup. 

It is sucks for Nadal but great news for Federer.



NJ88 said:


> Just heard Nadal withdraws from the Olympics. *Wonder which half of the draw he was in...probably Murrays*, which is good news for him! Pity for Nadal though, another mountain of points he can't defend.


No. Nadal is No.3 and Murray is no.4. They cannot face each other in the semis, only in the final. Murray will either be in Federer's or Djokovic's side. Either way, Murray chances of going to the finals are not that high, it seems unlikely atm.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Samoon said:


> Yup.
> 
> It is sucks for Nadal but great news for Federer.


That's pretty awesome.
I agree though it sucks for Nadal.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

The draw is not out yet? If Murray is in Djokovic's draw then Federer has a real chance.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Yeah, it sucks for Rafa, and it's a shame because some quality has gone from the tournament. Still, we got Federer and Djokovic.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Keen to see women's.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Calvin Klein said:


> Keen to see women's.


same here.
It's so unpredictable women's tennis. 
I'm hoping Stosur does well. Hoping she wins at least bronze, because she is very capable of winning gold, but she is very mentally fragile.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I wish Elena Dementeavia was competing


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Calvin Klein said:


> The draw is not out yet? If Murray is in Djokovic's draw then Federer has a real chance.




Federer's already got a very strong chance regardless of the draw. I don't think he will have any sleepless nights about having Murray in his side of the draw tbh. I think he'd much prefer Murray to Djokovic at any stage. Yes he'd have an easier route to the final without Murray but guys like Tsonga & Ferrer are more than capable of giving him a rough ride if they're in his half, and Tsonga's beaten him on grass. Djokovic & Murray may be his main opposition and he'd benefit from them being in the same section but he'd beat Murray anyway I'm sure like he always has in slams. Tsonga or Ferrer are as dangerous as Murray is in any draw.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Fed might have just won Wimbledon, and is on a streak but he is still inconsistent these days, in 2008 he lost to James Blake, he is still a favourtie but just saying, if Murray was on Djokovic's side then his chances will increase even more.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Calvin Klein said:


> Fed might have just won Wimbledon, and is on a streak but he is still inconsistent these days, in 2008 he lost to James Blake, he is still a favourtie but just saying, if Murray was on Djokovic's side then his chances will increase even more.


Federer's in the best form he has been in for years, hence his return to number one. He's won the most tournaments from after the US Open last year, the ATP Finals & Wimbledon. He's not inconsistent at all. It's taken Djokovic & Nadal to knock him out of Slams this year and Djokovic just pipped him in the US Open when Federer really should've won.

Personally I don't think it makes that much difference if Murray's on Djokovic's side of the draw. It will help but there's not much difference between Murray, Ferrer & Tsonga. At least one of which will be on his side. Murray just got to his first Wimbledon final and took a set for the first time so there's bound to be more expectation on him but let's not get carried away. Federer's still a class above him, even now he's 30.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

You make good points, obviously I want him to win the gold, that would really complete his set.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Federer and Djokovic or obvious favourites, with Tsonga,Murray and Ferrer behind them. I expect 3 of those 5 to pick up the medals.

Should be interesting though.

I'm not bothering with women predictions, because it's too open.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I don't think it's that open in terms of who gets the top three medals. It will be a combination of Fed, Djokovic and Murray imo.

Federer will be the favorite, with Djokoc a close second. I actually think Djokovic will win the tournament tbh. Murray has a shot, especially as it's three sets and that suits him more then five. He should have won the second set against Fed, and if he did in a 3 set match...he would have won, so I think he's got a shot. I dont think he will win, but it's possible. Will be a really great tournament though, Wimbledon was excellent, so I really look forward to part two.

In terms of the women, I think if Serena doesnt get eliminated early she'll win it quite comfortably. If she does have a shock exit (which is unlikely) Sharapova, or Azarenka to win.

*PREDICTED WINNER MENS:* Novak Djokovic
*PREDICTED WINNER WOMENS:* Serena Williams


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I'm going to pick Djokovic to win Gold, Federer silver and Tsonga to beat Murray for the Bronze.
As for the women's I really believe Stosur for Gold, williams silver and Azarenka to win Bronze over Sharapova.

Although I want Baghdatis to win, I don't think he will make it far. :sad:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

*Womens is Serena's to lose. If she plays even half as well as she did at Wimbledon then she'll win it again. They'll probably win the doubles again too because they're pretty fucking unbelievable. Hope and think Federer will win the Gold too. Kinda pissed I'm predicting the same lineup as Wimbledon mind. Seems like Federer wants this Gold to finish off his collection so much and that will drive him through. Djokovic and Murray both have a lot to prove after Wimbledon though and so would have Nadal so it's a shame he's missing out. Going for a Federer Final against a high outsider like Ferrer or Tsonga. Can see Djokovic vs Murray being the Bronze Medal match depending on which side of the draw they end up in.*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

They guy I want Federer to avoid is Tsonga, I believe he is the guy who will cause Federer more trouble than Ferrer and Murray. He beat him on grass before. I don't consider Ferrer much of a threat to Federer tbh. That guy is not so good in Grass and has never beat Federer before. He had an amazing Wimbledon so maybe he could be a threat. I think Federer will win the gold. Djokovic to win silver. Tsonga\Murray to win Bronze.

Serena will probably win for Women. Sharapova and Azarenka are favourites too. Serena for gold. Azarenka for Silver. Sharapova for Bronze. 




NJ88 said:


> I don't think it's that open in terms of who gets the top three medals. It will be a combination of Fed, Djokovic and Murray imo.


Tsonga has a big chance to win Bronze.



NJ88 said:


> Murray has a shot, especially as it's three sets and that suits him more then five. He should have won the second set against Fed, and if he did in a 3 set match...he would have won, so I think he's got a shot. I dont think he will win, but it's possible.


He should have won but he didn't. He never took advantage of the break points he had on that set. It is his fault. Don't forget that the final will be played in the best out of five sets. I don't think Murray has much of chance of winning tbh. In 2008 he got eliminated in the first round if I am not wrong.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

If Federer wins, he'll be the only player to win 2 Gold Medals in tennis, another record in the history books.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Calvin Klein said:


> If Federer wins, he'll be the only player to win 2 Gold Medals in tennis, another record in the history books.


Federer hasn't won a singles gold medal!
So he would really be pushing it, since winning a singles gold medal is probably only major thing, that he has yet to accomplish.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

He won a gold medal in 2008 doubles??? I know it's not singles but it's still a gold medal.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Calvin Klein said:


> He won a gold medal in 2008 doubles??? I know it's not singles but it's still a gold medal.


Yeah he did, but he still would want to win the singles gold medal. He will get much more satisfaction from it. I agree that a gold medal is a gold medal, but it's the feeling of accomplishment when you have finally accomplished everything that you could ever accomplish. (Y)


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Irish Open is on this week :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Roddick vs Isner in Atlanta!!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Samoon said:


> Tsonga has a big chance to win Bronze.


I dont think he does to be honest. In my opinion, on every surface aside from clay (which Murray isnt the best on) he outclasses the guys ranked above him by far. I think the gap between the top three and the rest of the field on hard, and grass is pretty big. In a bronze medal match, Murray will beat Tsonga and Ferrer, or anyone else outside of the top four.




> He should have won but he didn't. He never took advantage of the break points he had on that set. It is his fault. Don't forget that the final will be played in the best out of five sets. I don't think Murray has much of chance of winning tbh. In 2008 he got eliminated in the first round if I am not wrong.


There's a difference between 2008 and now. Murray will have undoubtidly gained confidence from his Wimbledon run, he's a stronger player overall. In tennis, the entire match can depend on a few points here and there changing the outcome of the match. He didn't take advantage of those moments in the Wimbledon final, that doesnt mean to say he wont take advantage of them if given the opportunity at the Olympics, he's more than capeable, so he's got a shot imo.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Tsonga can win bronze. When he's on, they are few who can beat him. Incosistancy is his problem though


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Tsonga has beaten all of the top players before, but never on grass.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



NJ88 said:


> I dont think he does to be honest. In my opinion, on every surface aside from clay (which Murray isnt the best on) he outclasses the guys ranked *above him* by far. I think the gap between the top three and the rest of the field on hard, and grass is pretty big. In a bronze medal match, Murray will beat Tsonga and Ferrer, or anyone else outside of the top four.


Below him you mean. His Wimbledon match against Ferrer was really close. It was not like Murray actually outclassed him. Against Tsonga, yeah he pretty much outclassed him. But seriously, I don't think that will happen in the Olympics. If they face, it will be much closer. Tsonga has beaten the Top guys before. Tsonga just needs to be a little more consistent. There is not much difference between Murray, Ferrer and Tsonga imo.



> There's a difference between 2008 and now. Murray will have undoubtidly gained confidence from his Wimbledon run, he's a stronger player overall. In tennis, the entire match can depend on a few points here and there changing the outcome of the match. He didn't take advantage of those moments in the Wimbledon final, that doesnt mean to say he wont take advantage of them if given the opportunity at the Olympics, he's more than capeable, so he's got a shot imo.


Yes I agree. But Federer and Djokovic are better than him. I don't think Murray can upset them. Just look at the Wimbledon Final. In slams, Murray fails to beat them. He won't be able to beat them in the Olympics.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Andy Roddick up 6-4, 2-3 in the final in Atlanta


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

When did Roddick career started to go down? Was it after the Wimbledon 2009 final against Federer?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

^Pretty much, he hasn't done anything in the Grand Slams after that. Not sure if it's the loss at Wimbledon or he's just declining.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

You don't expect Tennis player to decline when they are 26 years old. It must be that loss I guess.

Edit: Roddick has beaten Isner in 3 sets. Isner had 53 winners while Roddick had 22 and still Isner lost. Wow.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Samoon said:


> You don't expect Tennis player to decline when they are 26 years old. It must be that loss I guess.
> 
> Edit: Roddick has beaten Isner in 3 sets. Isner had 53 winners while Roddick had 22 and still Isner lost. Wow.


Well people were saying Federer was declining since 2008.

Cograts to Roddick, I'm guessing most of those winners by Isner were aces


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Calvin Klein said:


> Well people were saying Federer was declining since 2008.
> 
> Cograts to Roddick, I'm guessing most of those winners by Isner were aces


These cases are totally different. Roddick has completely declined after 2009. Never looked like coming back to his best. Federer case is different. He is not playing as well as he did 2004 or 2006 because those were his prime years. You can't expect him to play at that level for so long. He is still playing very well so I would not say he is declining. Roddick in 2009 was not as good as he was in 2003, 2005 but people never said he was declining. People said Federer had a horrible year in 2008 yet he still won a slam.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Samoon said:


> These cases are totally different. Roddick has completely declined after 2009. Never looked like coming back to his best. Federer case is different. He is not playing as well as he did 2004 or 2006 because those were his prime years. You can't expect him to play at that level for so long. He is still playing very well so I would not say he is declining. Roddick in 2009 was not as good as he was in 2003, 2005 but people never said he was declining. People said Federer had a horrible year in 2008 yet he still won a slam.


I was just saying what others were saying, they ACTUALLY were saying he is starting to decline, I never agreed with them. Most likely because he was just so dominate during his prime that if he lost one match people would think he's getting worse.

Federer said himself - "I've created a monster, I lose one set and people think I'm laying bad".


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Samoon said:


> Below him you mean. His Wimbledon match against Ferrer was really close. It was not like Murray actually outclassed him. Against Tsonga, yeah he pretty much outclassed him. But seriously, I don't think that will happen in the Olympics. If they face, it will be much closer. Tsonga has beaten the Top guys before. Tsonga just needs to be a little more consistent. There is not much difference between Murray, Ferrer and Tsonga imo.


In the Murray match, Tsonga played terrible apart from the 3rd set. The Ferrer vs Murray match was close i agree.

The difference between those 3 players isn't much at all.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Samoon said:


> You don't expect Tennis player to decline when they are 26 years old. It must be that loss I guess.
> 
> Edit: Roddick has beaten Isner in 3 sets. Isner had 53 winners while Roddick had 22 and still Isner lost. Wow.


The unforced errors are just as important, sometimes more so and Isner on his day can fire in a load of them.



nazzac said:


> In the Murray match, Tsonga played terrible apart from the 3rd set. The Ferrer vs Murray match was close i agree.
> 
> The difference between those 3 players isn't much at all.


Yeah Tsonga was disappointing in the first two sets but everyone knows his issue is his consistency. When he finds his best tennis he can blow almost anyone off court like he did to Federer last year and against Novak at the French. His game is so different to Murray & Ferrer in that he's not negative and goes for the big shots. It's just that he can't find the lines consistently. Dude needs a coach!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I'm going to predict...

Gold- Djokovic
Silver- Federer
Bronze- Tsonga 

And for womens i hope Slava does well and gets a medal. Unlikely but i think she can if she gets a good draw and manages to stay consistent


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Correct me if I'm wrong but is it going to best of 3 sets and best of 5 sets in the final?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Nige™ said:


> The unforced errors are just as important, sometimes more so and Isner on his day can fire in a load of them.


I know. If you lose a match having 5-10 winners more than your opponent isnt surprising at all but to have 31 winners more than your oppponent and still lose is surprising.



Calvin Klein said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but is it going to best of 3 sets and best of 5 sets in the final?


Best out of five.

When is the draw for the Olympics?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Samoon said:


> I know. If you lose a match having 5-10 winners more than your opponent isnt surprising at all but to have 31 winners more than your oppponent and still lose is surprising.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard it was the 26th, but it could be wrong.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Samoon said:


> I know. If you lose a match having 5-10 winners more than your opponent isnt surprising at all but to have 31 winners more than your oppponent and still lose is surprising.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


best of 5 for finals only?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Hoping to see Tsonga overtake Ferrer by the end of this Olympics.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Samoon said:


> Hoping to see Tsonga overtake Ferrer by the end of this Olympics.


I'm hoping Tsonga gets gold, but bronze is more realistic. If he gets futher than David, he should overtake him. 

I believe that Tsonga will win a medal. I have a feeling that one of the big players will drop out earlier than expected.

Also hoping Slava moves up the rankings after Olympics. She's better than her ranking suggests imo. Hopefully she can make the top 32, so she can get seeded for USO


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

The draw is still not out yet?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Calvin Klein said:


> The draw is still not out yet?


It's just happened. Well, double posted so it happened when i edit this.

Novak has got a bad draw.

Potentially, he has to face Fognini, Roddick, Cilic, Tsonga, Murray to get to the final

And in womens it's Serena vs Jankovic, Venus vs Errani lol

Full mens draw below....


















Full womens draw...

AZARENKA V vs BEGU IC
MARTINEZ SANCHEZMJ vs HERCOG P
TATISHVILI A vs VOGT S
ZHENG J vs PETROVA N

ERRANI S vs WILLIAMS V
ERAKOVIC M vs WOZNIAK A
VOSKOBOEVA G vs BABOS T
CETKOVSKA P vs KERBER A

WILLIAMS S vs JANKOVIC J
BARTHEL M vs RADWANSKA U
SCHIAVONE F vs ZAKOPALOVA K
ARVIDSSON S vs ZVONAREVA V

LI N vs HANTUCHOVA D
CORNET A vs PASZEK T
MEDINA GARRIGUES A vs WICKMAYER Y
KEOTHAVONG A vs WOZNIACKI C


STOSUR S vs SUAREZ NAVARRO C
CLIJSTERS K vs VINCI R
SZAVAY A vs BALTACHA E
MCHALE C vs IVANOVIC A

LISICKI S vs JABEUR O
HALEP S vs SHVEDOVA Y
MARTIC P vs SAFAROVA L
PEER S vs SHARAPOVA M

KVITOVA P vs BONDARENKO K
HSIEH SW vs PENG S
CIRSTEA S vs PENNETTA F
PIRONKOVA T vs CIBULKOVA D

KIRILENKO M vs DUQUE-MARINO M
SOLER ESPINOSA S vs WATSON H
LEPCHENKO V vs CEPEDE ROYG V
GOERGES J vs RADWANSKA A


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Murray/Wawrinka brings back memories from 3 years ago under the roof. That won't be easy but he should come through. Big Stan's not been the same in the last 12 months.

Federer up against two guys he's come from two sets behind in recent years at Wimbledon in the first two rounds.

Nalbandian/Tipsarevic again. They're one a piece from Queens & Wimbledon but I hope Nalbandian can pull it out of the bag.

Lisicki/Shvedova all set for a second round clash. That should be a cracker.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Nige™;11799274 said:


> Lisicki/Shvedova all set for a second round clash. That should be a cracker.


Pick of the 2nd round ties from the womens draw.

Shvedova got a tough draw. Good first round draw, but then it gets hard. Lisicki, Sharapova, Ivanovic then Radwanska/Kvitova. All possibilities


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Federer got a good draw, the only people who are good enough to cause him a little bit of trouble is Ferrer and Portro. And I don't expect them to do much to Federer tbh. Del Potro is not good in Grass. Ferrer has never beaten Federer before. Glad Fed avoided Tsonga. On the other hand, Djoko has a hard draw. Tsonga, Berdych and Murray are in his draw. Hoping one of them can pull out an upset.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Murray will fancy his chances at getting a medal now i think. In fact, whoever loses the semi final in that half will get bronze unless there is an upset along the way


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Anyone interested in Men or Women Doubles?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Tsonga could face a possible upset in the first round, Belucci is a dangerous player when on form.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Samoon said:


> When did Roddick career started to go down? Was it after the Wimbledon 2009 final against Federer?





Calvin Klein said:


> ^Pretty much, he hasn't done anything in the Grand Slams after that. Not sure if it's the loss at Wimbledon or he's just declining.


I agree. I don't think he ever recovered mentally after that loss and he's had a whole bunch of injures impact his play over the last couple of years. 

He did pretty good at AO 2010 but lost in the QF to Cilic due to a shoulder injury though he did a great job pushing the match to 5 sets.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

The King Is Ready.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Calvin Klein said:


> Tsonga could face a possible upset in the first round, Belucci is a dangerous player when on form.


I don't know why, but i think Tsonga is going to win a medal. I have a feeling that he'll do well. Tsonga vs Federer final will be good 

I also have a feeling Shvedova will suprise everyone and reach the semi's, and a big name will go out early in the womens.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I like Tsonga' tenacity, wouldn't mind at all if he wins a medal as long as it's not gold.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I don't think Tsonga will be able to beat Djokovic in the quarters. 


I hope Benneteau gets eliminated tommorow :side:


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Djokovic may not make it to the quarters :side:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

^ Hope he does't lol...


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Lol Berdych. Serena Williams having no problems. Isner just won. Interesting so far. 

C'mon Youzhny beat Benneteau.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I 2nd that lol at Berdych. Serena taking out JJ comfortably, no shocker there.

Shvedova wins in doubles 6-2,6-0


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Federer choking :lol:

5-3 up with 3 match points. Goes on to lose the set 7-5


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

What the hell is he doing


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Federer scrapes through. Unlucky Falla


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Federer still won. Lol Stosur. Andy Murray lost in doubles. Isner and Roddick were eliminated in doubles too.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

*Great effort by Keothavong today. Played some great tennis in the 1st set. 

Glad they've made it feel like an Olympic event and just not just a Wimbledon re-run. Colours at Wimbledon is so oddly amazing.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Daym that was a slight bump there. Although Falla can be a formidable opponent.

Williams move on


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Federer is going to face Benneteau in the next round. Another guy that Federer beat coming from 2 sets down.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

^Well he can't let that happen obviously since this is best of 3.

I didn't see the match so I don't know if he was playing really bad or Falla was playing really good.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

What the fuck? Agnieszka Radwanska just got eliminated in the first round after having an great Wimbledon. Reaching the final and now gets eliminated in the first round. Her sister reached further than her. 

Wawrinka vs Murray should be interesting. It won't be easy for Murray but I expect him to come through.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Julia served 20 aces in that match. Thats one of the top players out in Slava's half. Lets just hope that Sharapova goes out too. Shvedova currently a set up against Halep 

Djokovic taken to a tie breaker by Fognini


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Murray played well today and managed to come through what could have been a very tricky match quite comfortably. Federer had a bit of a struggle, as is Tsonga right now, he's looking a tad shakey.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

*Radwanska exit isn't really a shock. I guess it's an upset in the sense that 8 or 9 times out of 10 she would have won. 1st round exit sounds worse than it is. Isn't like losing in the 1st round of a Grand Slam. It's only a 64 person tournament. Georges is 15th seed based on points just this year and isn't like someone massive rank outsider beating her. Probably be hyped as more of an upset as well because Radwanska got to the Wimbledon Final where in reality she was overachieving anyway. Not like Radwanska played poor to lose. Good, close match.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*










Tsonga made a meal of it, but he pulled through.

Shvedova through in straight sets 6-4,6-2


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Sharapova won easily. Hope she wins the whole tourney. Djoko did not had it easy against Fognini. He lost the first set. I am bit surprised Murray won comfortably. I though Wawrinka would make it tough for him.




Seabs said:


> *Radwanska exit isn't really a shock. I guess it's an upset in the sense that 8 or 9 times out of 10 she would have won. 1st round exit sounds worse than it is. Isn't like losing in the 1st round of a Grand Slam. It's only a 64 person tournament. Georges is 15th seed based on points just this year and isn't like someone massive rank outsider beating her. Probably be hyped as more of an upset as well because Radwanska got to the Wimbledon Final where in reality she was overachieving anyway. Not like Radwanska played poor to lose. Good, close match.*


If she lost in the round 3 or quarters I would not be surprised but she lost in round 1. I would not say she was overacheving in Wimbledon tbf. She is no.2 in the world for a reason. The opponents she faced to reach the final were not so tough. I don't know if I am wrong but Sharapova and Stosur were in her draw and they were eliminated early. Maybe that is why Radwanska reached the final.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Glad Julia Goerges won 

Murray won easily against Wawrinka! :shocked:


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Samoon said:


> Sharapova won easily. Hope she wins the whole tourney.


:no:

She's not winning anything


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



nazzac said:


> :no:
> 
> She's not winning anything


Neither is Shvedova :torres



Seriously Sharapova is my favourite female tennis player so I obviously would want her to win. She is awesome.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Samoon said:


> Neither is Shvedova :torres
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously Sharapova is my favourite female tennis player so I obviously would want her to win. She is awesome.


Shvedova will knock Maria out, just watch :side:

Sharapova looked good today though. Easy win. If Lisciki gets through, then Maria will have to face Lisciki or Shvedova in the 3rd round. It's going to be tough for Maria. I think, who ever gets through that 3rd round match is a shoe in for the semis. (Y)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Samoon said:


> Neither is Shvedova :torres
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously Sharapova is my favourite female tennis player so I obviously would want her to win. She is awesome.


Yea me too, besides Julia Goerges..


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I don't really like Maria. Her personality rubs me the wrong way. She looks moody all the time. She plays good tennis though


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Samoon said:


> If she lost in the round 3 or quarters I would not be surprised but she lost in round 1. I would not say she was overacheving in Wimbledon tbf. She is no.2 in the world for a reason. The opponents she faced to reach the final were not so tough. I don't know if I am wrong but Sharapova and Stosur were in her draw and they were eliminated early. Maybe that is why Radwanska reached the final.


*There are a lot of better grass players than Radwanska. Wimbledon was the first time she's even reached the Semi of a Grand Slam. The Womens Rankings mean sod all in reality too. Georges vs Radwanska is hardly a massive mismatch and it's not like she was thrashed.*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

None of the opponents(excluding Serena of course) that Radwanska faced in the Wimbledon are better than her.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Hewitt through to the next round!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Great to see both Hewitt and Roddick both through to the next round. Awesome.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Baghdatis struggling a bit.
Lost the firs set and thankfully is up 6-5 in the second serving for the set to send the match into the deciding set. (Y)


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Venus taking care of Errani easily. Errani will want to forget Wimbledon :lol


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Easy win for Federer.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

*Super effort in the 1st round by the GB Girls. Missed the Watson match but she went through so she obviously did ite. Keothavong and Baltacha put up great fights against 2 really good players and were unlucky not to get more out of each match. Great match from Robson today too to get through.

Caught the odd game in the Venus match. Thought she was playing well based on what I saw. Love a Venus/Serena final. Obviously disregard that if Watson or Robson make the final but lol at the idea of that happening.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Easy win for Federer, 3rd round. Istomin next


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I don't think a Venus vs Serena final is possible. Aren't they on the same side of the draw.

It's good to see the british girls getting through. 3 of them into the 2nd round (one got sent packing by Ivanovic in her 2nd round match yesterday). Laura has got Sharapova next, so i'm thinking she's going out. 

My favourite went out in the doubles  Team Slava lost in straight sets to Petrova/Kirilenko 6-3,6-2.

Speaking of Slava, her match with Sabine Lisicki is on a show court  Should be a great match


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Kirilenko against Heather Watson should be good. In my eyes the hottest female player against the young up & coming British girl, our most promising female player in my lifetime. Kirilenko 4/9 to win. I might have to take advantage of that.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I didn't realise Watson was play Kirilenko :lol

Good luck to the lass


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Nige™ said:


> Kirilenko against Heather Watson should be good. In my eyes the hottest female player against the young up & coming British girl, our most promising female player in my lifetime. Kirilenko 4/9 to win. I might have to take advantage of that.


I concur with your statement :agree:


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Federer won his doubles match while Djoko got eliminated from his doubles match.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Baghdatis beat Gasquet in straight sets.

Tsonga/Raonic is a tight affair thus far.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I am sure Greek Kane Fan think Baghdatis has big chance to win Gold. :torres


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

*Great match going on between Shvedova and Lisicki before the great British weather interrupted.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Seabs is right. Shevdova vs Lisicki has been a great match. Until the rain delay of course. 6-4,3-6,3-2 atm.


The 1st set was Slava's. Didn't allow a BP oppertunity, and too her BP chance.

The 2nd set, Lisicki played better and it was dead even until the DF by Slava on adv at 3-4. Thats when the set went to Sabine.

The 3rd sets seems to be edging towards Slava, but there is not much in it. So the rain delay may favour Lisicki because of the momentum, but Slava played better after the rain delay in her 1st round match


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Nice Choke job Slava


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Damn, Djokovic smoked Roddick 6-2, 6-1. I knew he was going to lose but didn't think it would be that bad.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

25-23 Tsonga in the final set against Raonic. Epic!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

I still can't believe it.

Slava on Match point and she goes on to lose the match. The Match point loss turned it completely in Sabine's favour, and was the turning point of the match. 

The first set was hers. She was getting the better of Lisicki, and her serve looked strong. Close 2nd set, but a double fault turned that set to Lisicki. The 3rd set Slava started stronger, and seemed to be getting some momentum, but the rain delay happened. When they came back out, Slava started the better of the 2, but the MP choke turned the match towards Sabine. Sabine then broke and it was over for Slava.

Slava is a good player, but is not so great mentally. She can't win those close matches, and has mental collapses when under pressure. She has the game to be a top player, but needs to becoming stronger mentally. This is the 3rd close match in a row she has lost. Kvitova loss at RG was mainly due to fatigue. The Serena loss wasn't too bad because it was Serena, and the rain didn't help. This one, there is no excuse. She choked

This could possibly be Slava's most heartbraking loss. Being so close and losing will take a lot out of her. You could see the disapointment in her face post match, and She wasn't her normal self in the post match handshake. Normally she comes up to the net smiling, and has a short chat with her opponent before leaving with a smile on her face waviing to the fans. Today she shook Sabines hand, said well done or soemthing like that, packed her bags and walked off court. I hope it doesn't affect her confidence in the future, because she can be a top 20 player. She needs to learn from this and come back stronger for the US Open.

Essay over....

Tsonga just won a marathon against Raonic. 6-3,3-6, 25-23. Tsonga really needs to improve his returns, but great fight. Put me in a better mood


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

This right here is why i love Slava.



> "One good thing about losing is I have to drink beer so I can do doping control!  "


From her twitter. 

Just lost a big match, perhaps the worst mentally for her, and she keeps on smiling. Can't keep that smile down


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



nazzac said:


> I still can't believe it.
> 
> Slava on Match point and she goes on to lose the match. The Match point loss turned it completely in Sabine's favour, and was the turning point of the match.
> 
> ...


Lol there's nothing you can do when your opponent Raonic is serving well.

ALLEZ TSGONA ABSOLUTELY EPIC!


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

HEWITT


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Djokovic looked scary good against Roddick. FUAARK


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Sharapova won. What epic match between Tsonga and Raonic. Raonic is turning out to be a great player. 

Hewitt is going to face Djokovic in the next round, damm, he is going to get eliminated. Hopefully he puts a fight and does not get thrashed like Roddick was against Djokovic.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

One of my favourites has a mental lapse, while the other shows a lot of mental strength by not choking in the final set. Allez Jo!!

Sharapova vs Lisicki rematch today. Is it time for Maria's revenge, or will Lisicki prove that the 1st win wasn't a fluke?

Djokovic finding form is worrying. Jo has to face him in the quarter finals, if they both get there. Djokovic was awesome against Roddick. Served like a beast


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

*Shvedova changed her bar during the rain break :ass

Amazing showing from Robson against Sharapova. Took the 1st set to a tie-break and could have quite easily took that 1st set. Watson outclassed by Kirilenko but still a pretty amazing showing by the GB Girls relative to their rankings. *


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Sharapova better win against Lisicki. 

Baghdatis vs Murray, rematch of Wimbledon.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

The outcome will be the same for both matches!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Rain delay again. Completely screwing everything up is this.

Sharapova vs Lisicki will be down to which Lisicki turns up. She is an up and down player is Sabine. I hope both players turn up, so we can have a good match to watch. Don't really care who wins the womens tournament now. I have no favourite apart from Slava, so i'm neutral.

As for mens, it's clear that i want Jo to win. I hope he turns up in these big matches he could be playing, because he can beat anybody when he's on.

Murray vs Baghdatis is interesting. Marcos was close to beating Murray in their last meeting. Murray has had no problems so far in the Olympics. He's steam rolled his way through


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Rooting for Baghdatis as both of my parents were born in Cyprus. Don't think he has much of a chance though.

Djokovic should win easily.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



nazzac said:


> Rain delay again. Completely screwing everything up is this.
> 
> Sharapova vs Lisicki will be down to which Lisicki turns up. She is an up and down player is Sabine. I hope both players turn up, so we can have a good match to watch. Don't really care who wins the womens tournament now. I have no favourite apart from Slava, so i'm neutral.
> 
> ...


I'm rooting for Jualia Goerges to win even though it's USA I should be supporting lol


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Serena just crushed another one. The way Serena is ebating everyone atm, Makes Slava's effort against her look really good


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

^^ Not really. Until Serena faced Kvitova, she wasnt in great form.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Samoon said:


> ^^ Not really. Until Serena faced Kvitova, she wasnt in great form.


She was good enough though. It was a good effort. She came closest to beating her at Wimbledon imo. I was just trying to make it seem better anyway :side:


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Wimbledon 2012 3rd round Match Serena Williams vs Zheng Jie: 6-7, 6-2,9-7. So no, Svedova was not the closest in beating Serena at Wimbledon.

Edit: Hewitt won the first set!!!!!!! 

C'mon Hewitt!!!!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Samoon said:


> Wimbledon 2012 3rd round Match Serena Williams vs Zheng Jie: 6-7, 6-2,9-7. So no, Svedova was not the closest in beating Serena at Wimbledon.


Now the thing about that is, I never really felt that Zheng was going to win that 3rd set. I was thinking it's a matter of time before Serena finishes her off. In the Serena vs Slava match, i felt that Slava could actually break and win, because she had already done it. 


So it depends which way you look at it. Statistically Zheng was closest, but i never felt she was going to win the match. Shvedova wasn't closest that way, but i feel she posed more of a threat in that 3rd set. Slava did win the 2nd set by breaking Serena more than once, so you knew she was capable of doing it again. Of course, she choked it at the end

My opinion is bias though i admit, but thats my take on it
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Hewitt set up against Djokovic. Good match here.

Federer through in straight sets.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Really good fight by Hewitt, atleast he took a set of Djokovic. Federer wins in straights, who does he play now?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Federer was eliminated in doubles. Glad Sharapova won. Marcos did play well against Murray but Murray was just too good for him. Ferrer got eliminated. Tsonga vs Djoko should epic. Hoping that Tsonga beats him which he is capable of doing that if he plays at his best. 

@Calvin Klein, Fed is facing Isner



nazzac said:


> Now the thing about that is, I never really felt that Zheng was going to win that 3rd set. I was thinking it's a matter of time before Serena finishes her off. In the Serena vs Slava match, i felt that Slava could actually break and win, because she had already done it.
> 
> 
> So it depends which way you look at it. Statistically Zheng was closest, but i never felt she was going to win the match. Shvedova wasn't closest that way, but i feel she posed more of a threat in that 3rd set. *Slava did win the 2nd set by breaking Serena more than once*, so you knew she was capable of doing it again. Of course, she choked it at the end
> ...


That does not mean Slava was closer. We are not arguing who played better overall, we are talking about who was closer in beating Serena and it was Zheng tbh. I don't think Slava had a chance in winning the 3rd set.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Ughh why do I have a bad feelin about Fed losing to Isner? I think it's oing to be three close sets because Isner's serve.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Samoon said:


> That does not mean Slava was closer. We are not arguing who played better overall, we are talking about who was closer in beating Serena and it was Zheng tbh. I don't think Slava had a chance in winning the 3rd set.


The 3rd set was even until the end. It came down to a mental battle at the end, and Serena won the mental battle. I may have worded it wrong or something, i don't know. But i felt that Slava could nick the 3rd set, I didn't feel that Zheng could. 

Put it this way. Chelsea play Arsenal at football. Chelsea win 2-1, but Arsenal never looked like scoring apart from the goal they scored. The next week, Chelsea play Man City and win 3-1. The scoreline wasn't as close, but City posed more of a threat going forward, and looked more likely to score. Thats the way i saw it.

Obviously, this wasn't the best Serena. The Serena who has been playing since R4 at Wimbledon would beat everyone in womens tennis in straight sets.
----------------------------------------------------------------------

On another topic, yesterday's Sharapova vs Lisicki match was tense, but a mess. A lot of errors from both women. It was another match that came down to a mental battle, and Sharapova won. Lisicki was a break up in the 2nd set but couldn't hold her serve. I don't think Lisicki played as well as she did against Shvedova. I also don't think that Maria played all that well either. But she got ehr wimbledon revenge.

I hope Jo isn't tired, because he's played a lot recently. He won doubles yesterday in 3 sets. I'm glad he got through Lopez in straight sets though. I hope Tsonga turns up today, because he can win this if he does. Allez Jo!!!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



nazzac said:


> The 3rd set was even until the end. It came down to a mental battle at the end, and Serena won the mental battle. I may have worded it wrong or something, i don't know. But i felt that Slava could nick the 3rd set, I didn't feel that Zheng could.
> 
> Put it this way. Chelsea play Arsenal at football. Chelsea win 2-1, but Arsenal never looked like scoring apart from the goal they scored. The next week, Chelsea play Man City and win 3-1. The scoreline wasn't as close, but City posed more of a threat going forward, and looked more likely to score. Thats the way i saw it.
> 
> ...


She didn't against Radwanska. :torres

Football and Tennis are completely different sports, don't compare them. I seriously don't know how was Slava was more dangerous to Serena than Zheng was. I though Zheng was more dangerous. You are being bias.



Calvin Klein said:


> Ughh why do I have a bad feelin about Fed losing to Isner? I think it's oing to be three close sets because Isner's serve.


Trust me, Federer will not lose to Isner but I have feeling that the match will be really close.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Samoon said:


> She didn't against Radwanska. :torres
> 
> Football and Tennis are completely different sports, don't compare them. I seriously don't know how was Slava was more dangerous to Serena than Zheng was. I though Zheng was more dangerous. You are being bias.
> 
> ...


Radwanska went 3 sets because Serena took her foot of the pedal and Radwanska picked her game up. The other 2 sets were Serena's easily. I reckon Serena would beat Radwanska in straight sets if they played today

It's a matter of opinion though isn't it. I watched both matches, and i felt that Slava could win, more than i felt Zheng could win. You think different. Thats fair enough in my book. I didn't think that Slava would win the 3rd set, But i felt that she can more than i did Zheng. Maybe i am being bias. You would be bias towards Federer in a debate involving him. People stick up for there favourites. (Y)

But i like a good debate, and a good discussion 

As for Federer vs Isner. Isner has got a great serve, so i expect a tie break in the 1st. Still though i reckon Federer will win in a close 2 setter


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Samoon said:


> She didn't against Radwanska. :torres
> 
> Football and Tennis are completely different sports, don't compare them. I seriously don't know how was Slava was more dangerous to Serena than Zheng was. I though Zheng was more dangerous. You are being bias.
> 
> ...


I hope your right since he's out of the doubles.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Calvin Klein said:


> Ughh why do I have a bad feelin about Fed losing to Isner? I think it's oing to be three close sets because Isner's serve.


Yeah I think the best of three sets makes these games more interesting for sure. We've seen Tsonga 2-1 up against Djokovic in a Slam recently. Federer's dropped two sets at Wimbledon a lot of times but I think it's more of a mentality thing really. When you know you're up against it you up your game, but three sets certainly gives the likes of Isner & Tsonga more of a chance today.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

Really looking forward to Tsonga/Djokovic today, I think it could go either way. Tsonga has a bit chance of winning, but I still think Djokovic comes through in three. Isner could make things tough for Federer but I dont see him losing to him and Andy Murray seems to be playing well right now. He'll come through this in straight sets.

Who's playing in the other match on Federers side of the draw?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



NJ88 said:


> Who's playing in the other match on Federers side of the draw?


Del Potro and Nishikori.

Murray through in straight sets


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Djokovic beats Tsonga in straight sets  6-1, 7-5.

Tsonga played like shit. Never got going at all.

His plan was to impose a short rally game on the match. It was the smart thing to do but it was poorly executed, especially in the first set. Tsonga missed his FH too much, and the wind didn't help either (but that wasn't much of a factor in the end)


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

*Serena with another total annihilation. Only player left I can see even really challenging her is Kirilenko based on Olympics form so far. Kirilenko's been superb every time I've seen her so far this week. Beat Kvitova in 2 without dropping her serve. Only way anyone stands a chance against Serena is if they are serving well or she doesn't turn up. *


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Murray played very, very well today. Was a bit disappointed with Djoko/Tsonga, Tsonga just didn't really gget going at all, pretty bad performance from him coupled with a pretty good performance from Djokovic. Murray/Djokovic could be a really interesting semi final. Usually I would pick Djokovic, but over three sets and with what I've seen so far in the tournament. Murray is playing better.

Serena wont be stopped in this tournament I don't think. She's just playing too well, and the serve is working too well for anyone to get any kind of hold on it.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



Seabs said:


> *Serena with another total annihilation. Only player left I can see even really challenging her is Kirilenko based on Olympics form so far. Kirilenko's been superb every time I've seen her so far this week. Beat Kvitova in 2 without dropping her serve. Only way anyone stands a chance against Serena is if they are serving well or she doesn't turn up. *


Kirilenko always looks superb. . . and her tennis is improving too!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Federer defeats Isner 6-4, 7-6 and will face Juan Martin Del Potro in the semi finals. Good match. Feel a bit sorry for John though after the match point from Roger.

Sharapova vs Clijsters next on CC


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Watched the whole Federer vs Isner and I must say Isner played really well. Federer played great too. It was a close two setter but in the end Federer obviously deserved to win. 

Sharapova to the semis.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Fed only took 85 minutes 

Del Potro/Federer should be really good.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Murray vs Djokovic will be awesome too. Tbh, Federer really had an easy draw to the finals.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Well Tsonga didn't put up any resistance to Djokovic, Murray/Djokovic is really close to call, Federer should beat Del Potro.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Yeah Federer should beat Del potro. I know that their match in the French Open was close but that was in clay. This is Grass and it is Federer best surface and Del potro weakest surface. Murray vs Djoko is really hard to predict but I think Murray will beat him.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Djokovic to win in three sets with the last set being something like 7-5


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Murray has been playing better than Nole so far. Murray has a big chance of winning this match. It really depends on which Nole turns up though. Nole played well against Roddick.

I'll be surprised if Federer doesn't make the final.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

*At least Federer will almost surely be in the Gold Medal match. Love for it to be a Murray rematch for more than just the obvious reasons. Definitely think he's got a strong chance today but only if he keeps the unforced errors down. He's getting at least Bronze though.

Really hoping for a Williams/Kirilenko Final in the Womens. Fuck Sharapova and Azarenka. 

Mixed Doubles last night was great. Fabulous Olympic atmosphere for it and Murray/Robson is a great little team. Need to beat Hewitt/Stosur today to get into a medal match.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



Seabs said:


> *At least Federer will almost surely be in the Gold Medal match. Love for it to be a Murray rematch for more than just the obvious reasons. Definitely think he's got a strong chance today but only if he keeps the unforced errors down. He's getting at least Bronze though.
> 
> Really hoping for a Williams/Kirilenko Final in the Womens. Fuck Sharapova and Azarenka.
> 
> Mixed Doubles last night was great. Fabulous Olympic atmosphere for it and Murray/Robson is a great little team. Need to beat Hewitt/Stosur today to get into a medal match.*


Who wouldn't? I'd throw one up Kirilenko too, before Azarenka and the miserable one!

Really looking forward to Murray/Djokovic. Great odds of 11/8 for this to go to three sets with Paddy Power btw. They think it's 2-0 Djokovic. I don't see it going that way. I think it'll definitely go to three and neither's been too convincing. Murray didn't play too well against Baghdatis in the first set but aside from that he's done really well while Novak's been there for the taking at times. He keeps coming back though and you can see how much it meant to him when he beat Jo-Wilf yesterday.

For anybody at a loose end, check this out! If you like your footy you should enjoy this game. Starts in five minutes.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



Seabs said:


> *Mixed Doubles last night was great. Fabulous Olympic atmosphere for it and Murray/Robson is a great little team. Need to beat Hewitt/Stosur today to get into a medal match.*


Yeh I watched that too. Was great fun, and the crowd were really, really into it. Hopefully they can come through Stosur (who isn't fantastic on grass) and Hewitt to have an opportunity at a medal.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Surface matters less when it's doubles because the majority of the points is volleying.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Which Stosur is fairly good at


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

What about Hewitt? Not really but I guess he can make up for it at theb aseline


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

I watched the Kirilenko/Kvitova match yesterday, first time in a long while that I watched a full Kirilenko match, got to say - I quite enjoyed watching it/her :side:

Looking forward to the Andy Murray/Djokovic game today, hoping that Murray wins and we get a Murray/Federer final


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Don't really know how good Hewitt is at the net, don't think he has much of a history as a doubles player


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Del Potro takes the 1st set against Federer 6-3.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Delpo wins the first set. Damm, I hate when Federer plays Delpo. He always causes him a lot of trouble.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Federer should use more short slices and drop shots.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Yes!!!!. Fed won the second set. Nearly got eliminated. Del potro has been so fucking good.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Fed can't break for shit.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Some save at 0-30 from DelPo


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

What the fuck was that Federer?


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

This is one of the most entertaining matches I have ever seen, brilliant, brilliant fun to watch.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

*Kobe in the crowd nonsiantly signing autographs :mark:*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

This match is already longer than Tsonga vs Raonic. 

I am so frustated. C'mon Federer!!!!!!


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

That was fucking epic. Could have happily watched that for another 4 hours.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Federer GOAT.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Finally. EPIC MATCH.

Del Potro was incredible. He turns into beast mode when he faces Federer in a major.

C'mon Murray. Eliminate Djokovic please.

Edit: Just realized Sharapova is the final. Great news.

I really hope Del Potro wins the bronze, he deserves it.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Feel bad for Del Potro. The poor guy had hardly any support out there for 4 and a half hours but really took it to Federer.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



Magsimus said:


> Feel bad for Del Potro. The poor guy had hardly any support out there for 4 and a half hours but really took it to Federer.


Agreed gotta feel for potro.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Epic match. It's so hard to finish Federer off :lol:

Feel sorry for Del Potro. Played so well, and you could see how upset he was after the match. Hope he gets bronze now.

Serena vs Azarenka next.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



Samoon said:


> I really hope Del Potro wins the bronze, he deserves it.


He only deserves it if he wins it.

Serena breaks already.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Serena destroys another one. Can someone give her a good match?

World #1 destroyed :lol


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

*Serena in BEAST MODE.*


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Serena is my dream woman. Tomorrow she will bring home the gold


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Hope she crushes Sharapova. Someone of her talent should have won singles gold at the Olympics already.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

*She'll probably win the Doubles as well too. 4 Wimbledon Titles in a month would be nuts.*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

*Murray takes the first set :mark:*


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Federer/Murray, part II. Federer to win again, please.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

MURRAY

First time I've seen him show so much emotion after winning. Good stuff.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

GET IN THERE YOU BEAUTIFUL SCOTTISH MAN.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Any other time i'd want murray to lose, but glad he won today.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Really hope Murray wins the final. Once in a lifetime opportunity to win at your home olympics against the GOAT


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

*Happy whoever wins the Final now. Murray for obvious reason and for Federer it'd basically make a perfect carear. Was only semi watching on my iPod because there was other stuff on at the same time due to Fed/DP going long but Murray looked to be playing some really fucking great Tennis. Huge achievement to win in 2 sets vs Djokovic and not lose your serve once. Murray's playing some great Tennis right now and the Wimbledon Final loss should help him more than Federer. Best of 3 should suit Murray more than Federer as well. Mixed Doubles tomorrow could end up being a big factor. I hope Murray doesn't fuck Robson over with it now he's in the Final. If they do end up playing twice then that'll be really tough on him but actually playing and not having a day off like Federer could end up as an advantage for some players. Can go either way really. 

Hope Williams wins in less than an hour tomorrow as well. Love for Kirilenko to get Bronze too. Fuck Azarenka and Sharapova. Serena probably get to the Doubles Final tomorrow too so she's likely getting at least 2 Silvers, I'd be surprised if she doesn't get 2 Golds.

Would be kinda fitting if both Federer and Serena cap off Golden Carear Slams this weekend. I'm sure Murray would trade in a Grand Slam win for Gold on Sunday too.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

OMG WHAT A MATCH!  

Federer vs Murray II Federer to win again pleaseee


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



Seabs said:


> Best of 3 should suit Murray more than Federer as well.


Is it not five sets in the final? Three would have suited Murray perfectly, but I'm sure I heard they played five in the last match. 

In any case, can't wait for the final. Andy Murray has came through in a great way in the past two months. They did say that Lendyl's effect would finally come into play around the Wimbledon/Olympics time, so that could be the case. He was just brilliant today. So, so clutch on the break points against him, and played the big points on Djokovic's serve so well. I really want him to win the final, what a was to respont do losing the slam final.

Also great to see how much it obviously meant to him. I don't want to get ahead of things, but I think he's starting to close the gap between the top three and himself. Now win the final Andy!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

^It's best of 5 final, so it will suits Fed more I think.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

*Shit, forgot the Final was Bo5. No doubt even if he does win he'll still be the guy who can't win a Slam or beat Nadal.*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



Seabs said:


> *Shit, forgot the Final was Bo5. No doubt even if he does win he'll still be the guy who can't win a Slam or beat Nadal.*


He beat Nadal in the Us open 2008. 

Anyway, I was sure Murray was going to win, I don't know why. I am quite happy that happened, now even if Federer loses he will still remain No.1. I am quite surprised that Murray beat Djoko in straight sets though. I expected it to be closer. Since the Frech Open this year I have been predicting Murray matches correctly. Federer vs Murray rematch is awesome. It is also great that the final is the best out of 5. It will benefit Federer much more than Murray. This not a grandslam so I think Murray has big chance to win this. My prediction is Federer wins Murray in 5 sets. Would not be surprised if Murray wins because Federer just played the longest 3 set match ever which took a lot out of him. He could be really tired on Sunday which would benefit Murray.

On the Fed vs Potro, Potro's forehand was so good. He was hitting stunning shots in the match. He was outclassing Federer in the first set. Second set was even but Potro was dominating the long rallies. Last set was brilliant, both players were producing great tennis. Potro could have won. Federer could not break for shit. He had so many break points and only converted 2. The match should ended when Fed was serving for the set in 10-9. He should have not let Del Potro break him. Still I am happy Federer won. I hope this means Del Potro is coming back to his best.

I am hoping he gets the bronze. Which he can if he plays like he did against Federer and Djokovic doesn't turn up. 

On women topic. Serena is playing so well right now. Destroyed the world no.1, no one can stop her. Sharapova won't be able to beat her. Sharapova still has a small chance of winning this. At least I hope Maria doesn't get thrashed by Serena like the others has been.

In doubles, Tsonga and Llodra beat Ferrer and Lopez, last set they won 18-16. They are going face Bob and Mike bryan in the final.

Edit: I just want to say something else. Djokovic seems to be going back to his pre-2011 form. It seems that 2011 was just a golden year for him and it seems that he will never be able to play at that level ever again. That is why Federer, Murray and Nadal has beaten him this year with no much trouble. Something they found really, really very hard last year. I fully expect Nadal to overtake Djokovic by the end of this year.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

I like Murray more when he's playing like that. Putting more agression into his game, and looking for winners more. Didn't like his game when he was passive


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Predictions for women's final?

Head says Serena
Heart says Sharapova


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



Samoon said:


> Anyway, I was sure Murray was going to win, I don't know why. I am quite happy that happened, now even if Federer loses he will still remain No.1. I am quite surprised that Murray beat Djoko in straight sets though. I expected it to be closer. Since the Frech Open this year I have been predicting Murray matches correctly. Federer vs Murray rematch is awesome. It is also great that the final is the best out of 5. It will benefit Federer much more than Murray. This not a grandslam so I think Murray has big chance to win this. My prediction is Federer wins Murray in 5 sets. Would not be surprised if Murray wins because Federer just played the longest 3 set match ever which took a lot out of him. He could be really tired on Sunday which would benefit Murray.


*Doubt the Fed/Potro match will have tired him out. He's got today off whereas Murray's got to play at least one match, possibly two if he beats Hewitt/Stosur. The match wasn't the longest he's played either, he's played longer 5 sets during Slams before I'm sure. Only a 1 week Tournament as well so I really doubt either will be physically tired come Sunday. *


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



Seabs said:


> *Doubt the Fed/Potro match will have tired him out. He's got today off whereas Murray's got to play at least one match, possibly two if he beats Hewitt/Stosur. The match wasn't the longest he's played either, he's played longer 5 sets during Slams before I'm sure. Only a 1 week Tournament as well so I really doubt either will be physically tired come Sunday. *


I wasn't following the mixed doubles so I was not aware about the results. I hope Murray wins so he play more matches so that he gets tired. :side:

Seriously I would like to see Hewitt and Stosur win.

I never said it was the longest match Federer played. I said that was the longest 3 set match ever which is true. Federer has played longer matches but I think those matches were in the finals and also Federer was younger. He could be physically tired.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Man, it's be awesome to Hewitt on top again.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

I don't like watching doubles. May watch the Tsonga/Llondra vs Bryan Bros though, just because it's Tsonga.

So right now, i'm watching womens 3rd place match. Hope Kirilenko wins


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

^Me too 

Is the men's final on the same day?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

I want Sharapova to win, but Serena is a beast lately and it's amazing she is yet to have an Olympic gold. Hopefully she goes to the #1 ranking as well so the women finally have a top rank who is actually dominate.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



Calvin Klein said:


> ^Me too
> 
> Is the men's final on the same day?


Mens final tommorow. Womens today 

Azarenka's grunting is annoying. Imagine watching Sharapova vs Azarenka :lol

Here comes the rain


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



Samoon said:


> I wasn't following the mixed doubles so I was not aware about the results. I hope Murray wins so he play more matches so that he gets tired. :side:
> 
> Seriously I would like to see Hewitt and Stosur win.
> 
> I never said it was the longest match Federer played. I said that was the longest 3 set match ever which is true. Federer has played longer matches but I think those matches were in the finals and also Federer was younger. He could be physically tired.


Federer's style of play is ot demanding of his body, hence why he's still moving well.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Kirilenko breaks back. Come on Maria!


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Team colours at wimbledon is pretty cool


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



chr1st0 said:


> Team colours at wimbledon is pretty cool


Only time your ever going to see them lol.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Yeah


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Azarenka get's the first set 6-3.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Robson/Murray through 10-8 in the Champions Tie-Break.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Only saw the tie-break but my God did Murray just bully Stosur and even some flashes of Hewitt brilliance couldn't make up for it. Apparently she only picked up a couple of points serving to him in the whole match too.

Serena the GOAT to pick up the gold.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Desperate for Serena to bury Sharapova and clinch gold.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



Samoon said:


> I never said it was the longest match Federer played. I said that was the longest 3 set match ever which is true. Federer has played longer matches but I think those matches were in the finals and also Federer was younger. He could be physically tired.


*I know you didn't. I was just pointing out that he's played longer matches during longer tournaments before so it's not likely he's going to be burned out by the Del Potro match. Neither of them should be really unless it goes to a 5th set and then they might tire.

So chuffed for Robson that she got through to the Semis. She's been amazing this Olympics. Thought she played every bit as good as most of the top Womens Players bar the top 5 perhaps and tested Sharapova more than most players have. Would be so huge for her to get an Olympic Medal at this point in her carear. If she keeps playing the way she has been then there's really no reason why she can't be Top 20 and challenging for QF and SF in Slams by the next Olympics. Both of them are great Doubles Players, especially Murray so there's a great chance of them beating the German Pair. Not sure if they can get the Gold if they end up facing Raymond/Bryan but they are more than capable of getting a Medal now.

Just imagine if Murray can end tomorrow with a Double Gold.*


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Come on Roger, get that gold!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

*BEAST MODE*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Serena Williams is on drugs. I wonder which drug is she taking.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Serena in control in the first set. Good stuff.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

*TOTAL ANNIHILATION*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Serena is so fucking good. She is making Maria look like rubbish. She making everyone look like rubbish.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Serena would beat some of the male tennis players.

True story.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



Samoon said:


> Serena Williams is on drugs. I wonder which drug is she taking.


Testosterone. Check out her cock	:barkley2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



haribo said:


> Testosterone. Check out her cock	:barkley2


Don't hate cause you mark for the shit players ique2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

*wowzas*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

That was embarrasing.

Fuck Serena.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

SERENA THE GOAT


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

I told you. Serena destroys everyone on this form (except Slava )


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

:wilkins

So much better than everyone else. GOAT.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

*Don't think she lost her serve all week did she? You're pretty much unbeatable with that level of serving. Hate exaggerations but this week was as good as it gets in the Womens Game from one Player. Sharapova was playing pretty well and got executed. BEAST. She'll win the Doubles Gold too just because. BEAST.

Haven't heard any of the commentators bring this up but thoughts on how she'd fare against the Men on this current form? I'd honestly expect her to beat them all outside the top 10 and seriously challenge guys like Almagro. Shame she didn't enter the Mixed Doubles for USA but I'm pretty sure that would have caused a scheduling mindfuck. She wouldn't have had a problem playing and winning all 3 though. Shame that the Womens Game is so weak right now that there's nobody that can even come close to challenging her when she's on form. The fact that Azarenka and Radwanska are #1 and #2 before the Olympics kinda says anything. Not trying to take anything away from them 2 but neither are great Tennis Players and Serena beat both of them convincingly. I know Radwanska took a set off her but that was totally against the run of play and Serena dominated the match bar a slight blip period at the end of the 2nd set.*


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Murray/Robson win the first set 6-1, Robson in particular played some absolutely wonderful points. Big performance as well from Murray to hold serve near the end of the set when he looked in trouble, the volley approach off of the serve was so well timed.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Robson like a boss.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

So much drama in that tie break, the final couple of points especially. Robson did well to hold her nerves when her serve got a bit shaky.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

*<3 <3 <3 SERENA WILLIAMS <3 <3 <3*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

*British swag in the mixed doubles :mark: So happy for Robson. Mixed Doubles have been so fun with the Olympic atmosphere and Champion Tie-breaks.*


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Serena absolutely destroyed Sharapova...like she usually does. Absolutely just unstoppable. And she's about to get going in the doubles soon too. Would be pretty fantastic if both Olympic champions became double olympians in the same tournament too (with Murray in the mixed and singles final)

That semi final mixed doubles match was so, so entertaining. Loved it. The tennis was just brilliant, the champion tie breaks are a great idea, and it's just amazing to see Murray so animated and into the Olympics as I didn't think he would be, he's been played incredibly well this tournament. So happy for Laura Robson too, Olympic final at 18, they play really well together and Andy's so encouraging on the court. Can't wait for the tennis tomorrow. Come on Murray, double Olympic champion!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Bryan Bros win gold medal in doubles. I wanted Tsonga to win gold, but at least he's got a medal, unlike Slava.

Serena will end up with another medal. Her and Venus through to the womens doubles final


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

I hope Serena and Venus wins; Venus needs DAT GOLD.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Omg that was scary, Serena what a beast!


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



DESTRUCT said:


> Serena would beat some of the male tennis players.
> 
> True story.


Some guy ranked 200 beat both Williams back to back after playing a round of golf and having a few beers, they were 17 and 16 at the time though :side:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Actually Serena would get blown off the court if she played a male tennis player and he was actually putting in full effort. Serena might be able to beat some male player if he was ranked 700 or something.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Can't wait for the final.
It would be great to see Federer win his first gold medal. He needs to play at his best. If he plays like he did against Del Potro then he will get eliminated. Murray is playing great atm. So it will be really tough. 

Del Potro vs Djokovic should great too. Think Djokovic will get the bronze medal. Hoping Del Potro wins it but I don't think it will happen.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Djokovic won ronze in 2008 right? I think he will do it again, tomorrow.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Is the bronze medal match 3 or 5 sets??

I think the final is 5, but i don't know about bronze.

I see something simular to the Wimbledon final. Murray will start well and take the 1st set. Federer will win a close 2nd set. The momentum will shift to Federer, and he'll take the 3rd and 4th


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Will there be a break between the men's final and the mixed double? Why didn't they put the women's double between them?


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

^She's pretty cool hahaa


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



cactus_jack22 said:


>


Awful celebration.



Calvin Klein said:


> ^She's pretty cool hahaa


No she is not.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



Samoon said:


> Awful celebration.
> 
> 
> 
> No she is not.


More gold for Serena


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



Samoon said:


> Awful celebration.
> 
> 
> 
> No she is not.


pissed off from yesterday i take it :lol

2 golds now for Serena. What a grass court season for her


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

*Federer to win. He was pressed by del Potro the other day. 
BBC showing Murray to be actually human after blubbering at the Final, uh please.
Federer oozes class and Slams. Murray oozes dullness.*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Is Federer vs Murray going to start now? Or it is only going to start once the match bewteen Del Potro and Djokovic finishes?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

*On the BBC Red Button options are - LIVE SHOWJUMPING, LIVE SAILING, LIVE ANDY MURRAY.
GTF off his dick.*


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Murray's playing superb. Really hope he takes this one.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Come on Andy!

Really hope he can keep this us, he's played great all week, and that first set really was fantastic from him. If it was two, I'd say he's have it in the bag, but five is a bit different. Does he have to play the doubles final straight after?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Murray has been in great form all week. Started brilliantly here, hope he can keep it up.

Shame it's 5 sets? We'll see :hmm:


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Ok. Not surprised. Murray has been magnificent. Expect Federer to win the second set.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Not taking anything away from Murray, but Fed has been dire so far


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

I think it looks like Fed has been awful because Murray is playing so well. His shots are so clean, he's got great depth, his serve is working brilliant and he's going for it, so far all his shots are going in. Murrays playing well, he's making Fed feel out of sorts due to how well he's playing. Could turn around at any point though, we know what Murrays like and we know what Fed can do under pressure.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

:lmao at that Murray hate above.

Hope he does it. I think he probably wants it more. Chance to break here too


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Wow


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Murray is playing well, but Federer is playing shite. I don't think it's Murray playing well thats making him look crap. It's because Federer is playing crap.

Murray is playing well though. His shots have looked good so far.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

What a point


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Wait till Nadal gets back. Murray won't make finals then :side:

Jesus, Fed is wasting BP's here


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Federer can't break for shit. He been really far from his best so far.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

On another note. The court looks pretty slow today.

And at least it's not as embarassing as yesterdays final :lol


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Some pretty nice passing shots from Murray


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Outrageous shot. Come on Andy


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Now THAT was a massive hold. Murray so clutch on big points. Fed didnt lose any of those break points, Murray won them.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Lawd Murray on dat GOAT time today. 

Surviving 6 break points against Federer.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

murray is a different class today, that shot he just pulled off was impossible


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Murray is winning this. He's having one of those matches


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Murray is outstanding. Murray deserves to take gold today. Phenomenal.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Holy shit @ this performance by Murray. Unreal.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

I don't think I've ever seen Murray play this well to be honest. Outstanding. If he manages to pull this off it will be the first five set final he's ever won...this could be a major turning point for him.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

What the hell is Federer playing at. This is terrible.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



nazzac said:


> What the hell is Federer playing at. This is terrible.


He can't play because Murray is not allowing it.

Federer going to finish his career with no Olympic Gold.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

You can tell how relaxed Murray is and he's really at the top of his game. He said earlier this week this was the most fun he's ever had at a tournament. Really hope he can pull through because Federer will inevitably come back strong at some point.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Murray is playing well, and Federer is playing crap. This is what happens when a player plays well and the other terrible.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

*Murray GOATing this right now. Best he's ever played this last month by some margin. Lendl clearly had a big positive effect on him. lol at people putting this on Fed being poor too. Yeah he's playing bad but Murray's bossing this right now in every department. 8 games in a row vs Federer on Grass isn't a fluke. That 3rd game was so big for him to win mentally more than in terms of points. Last time that long hold of serve went Federer's way and allowed him to control the match.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Murray is playing right though. He's being agressive, and controlling the play, and thats what he needs to do. Props to Murray on that. But you can't deny that Federer is not playing well today


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

^ You're acting as though Federer is making tons of unforced errors.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



Joel said:


> ^ You're acting as though Federer is making tons of unforced errors.


I have given Murray credit. I believe if he played like this at Wimbledon he would have won that final, but Fed is playing too passive, and his approach play has been rubbish.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Murray THE GOAT


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

YES! C'mon Andy!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

BRING IT HOME ANDY


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Fed needs to start returning better on Murray's 2nd serve.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Federer is not playing his best, but he is not playing rubbish. Murray is just amazing. This is not Murray we know. This a completely different Murray. He going probably going to win now unfortunately.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

_*BEAST MODE*_


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Far play to Del Potro on winning the bronze after his semi


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Fed is not playing rubbish in general, just by his own standards. Thats what i mean when i say he's playing rubbish.

Murray is in beast mode though


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Congrats to Del Potro, so happy he won the bronze.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

What is Federer playing at? This is shocking


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Del Po won bronze?? Good on the lad. Last i looked he was a set up against Nole. Nole having a poor run


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

:mark: BREAK!!!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

...*jaw drops*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

:mark:


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Federer's volleys have been poor. 

This is done. Murray has got this. Well done Andy. Played well all tournament


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

This is unreal. Murray surely has this game in the bag now.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

dat shot 

:datass


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Murray is going to win one of the next two grandslams, they're between him and Djokovic.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

At least Murray is showing a more agressive game. He used to be way too passive. Much more fun to watch now is Murray


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

One game away for Murray. 

GOATING so HARD on Federer right now.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Serving to win Gold. Come on Andy Murray.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Really hope he can do it in this game. Gold at your home olympics. Once in a lifetime opportunity


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

I know they want to see a brit win gold, but the commentary has been so bias towards Murray.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

CAAAAAAAAAAAAM ON ANDAAAAAY


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

MATCH POINT

GOAT


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

:mark: YES!!!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

YES! Well done Andy Murray! Thoroughly deserved!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

An absolute clinic from Murray. Well deserved.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

ANDY MURRAY JUST GOATED


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Well done Murray. Played the best throughout the tournament. He deserved it


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Murray dominated the tournament from start to finish. Very well deserved. Best I've ever seen him play.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Absolutely amazing, that's all you can say really. Great scenes on centre court. He really did blow Federer away, completely.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

:mark: delighted for him, hopefully he just goes from strength to strength here on out.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

YASSS. BIG GRATS TO BIG ANDY. Bringing another one home for the North 

Brilliant match, also.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

That I think is the only time I have seen Federer outclassed like that. Murray demolished him in straight sets. Crazy. Well done to him though, fully deserved. Hopefully he can make it a double gold later in the mixed doubles.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Congrats Murray, you deserve it. 

This is awful for Federer. Murray outplayed him but Federer just just crap in his standard. Never expected this. This is probably Federer worst match this year. Made some stupid unforced errors. It wouldn't have made a difference though. No taking away any credit from Murray. I am very disappointed. Lets hope things are different in the US Open. 

It is a shame Fed did not win an Olympic Gold. Wish he did. Fuck.



Joel said:


> He can't play because Murray is not allowing it.
> 
> Federer going to finish his career with no Olympic Gold.


If you think Federer did ok then you are absolutely wrong. He wasnt good. If he played better the match would be closer. Murray would have still won unless Federer was playing at his best.



nazzac said:


> Del Po won bronze?? Good on the lad. Last i looked he was a set up against Nole. Nole having a poor run


It seems that he is going back to his pre-2011 form. Think he do well in in the US Open



FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> That I think is the only time I have seen Federer outclassed like that. Murray demolished him in straight sets. Crazy. Well done to him though, fully deserved. Hopefully he can make it a double gold later in the mixed doubles.


Roland Garros 2008 was much worse.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

*Never hear the end of it now. Andy Murray GOAT* :side:


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Out of this world performance. By far the best he's ever played. 

Blew the GOAT right off the court from the first point.

:mark: :yes


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Fuck.

But Murray was excellent today, and Federer got yet another dark clowd inside of his head.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



The﻿ Lexarssist;11844207 said:


> *Never hear the end of it now. Andy Murray GOAT* :side:


Andy Murray. GOAT.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



Baldwin. said:


> Andy Murray. GOAT.


You are not serious, are you?


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



Samoon said:


> Roland Garros 2008 was much worse.



Have to admit that never saw that. But he was well below his usual standard today. Still the GOAT though for sure. Just a shame that he cant add an olympic gold to his legacy.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Murray will still never win a slam. :side:



FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Have to admit that never saw that. But he was well below his usual standard today. Still the GOAT though for sure. Just a shame that he cant add an olympic gold to his legacy.


Yeah, it is a shame. He was below his usual standard. Anyone who disagrees with that is being delusional or just stupid. Happy Federer is still no.1 though.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

*Best Murray's ever played for sure. Federer outclassed him 28 days ago but Murray more than returned the favour here. Federer wasn't to his usual standard but he wasn't giving the match to Murray. Wasn't like Federer was leaking unforced errors and double faults. Murray was hitting some immense winners and forcing Federer into mistakes. Beat Djokovic and Federer in straight sets without losing his serve once. GOAT Form. He should be in total BEAST MODE come the Mixed Doubles after that. US Open starts in just under a month. Murray's strongest Slam, have to consider him a strong favourite on his current form. Nadal should be back for it though which will be an even bigger challenge. Think Murray should avoid Nadal until the Final now after winning Gold.

Robson looked adorable on her own behind Murray's team in the box. Really hope for her she gets Gold because she deserves it so much.*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

MURRAYGOAT


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



Samoon said:


> Murray will still never win a slam. :side:


*We know you're right Samoon. Well he now has 1 more honour than Henman.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



Samoon said:


> Congrats Murray, you deserve it.
> 
> This is awful for Federer. Murray outplayed him but Federer just just crap in his standard. Never expected this. This is probably Federer worst match this year. Made some stupid unforced errors. It wouldn't have made a difference though. No taking away any credit from Murray. I am very disappointed. Lets hope things are different in the US Open.
> 
> ...


We may have disagreed on who gave Serena the better match at wimbledon, but i agree with you entirely on this.

Anyone who thinks that Federer played good to his standards, is either kidding themseleves, never watched tennis before today, or licking Murrays ass. The commentators didn't help by bumming up to Andy every second though. Murray played really well today,and would have won unless Fed was at his best, but Fed would have made more of a fight out of it definately.

In case you didn't know (not you Samoon). RG 2008, Nadal defeated Federer 6-1,6-3, 6-0. It is Nadal on clay though


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

This makes the US Open so intriguing now. Murray stepping up, Del Potro continuing to improve, Djokovic slipping, Nadal not fully fit, Federer unpredictable. Then there's the threat of Tsonga too. I cannot wait.

Congrats to Murray. He was immense.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Tsonga and Shvedova to win their Maiden slams at US Open!!!!

^ I hope

USO is definately going to be interesting. Can't wait


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

This could be such a major turning point for Murray. Winning Olympic gold is just as much (if not more) of a big deal than winning a slam. The Olympics happen once every four years, slams happen four times every single year. This was the biggest match of his career, and he nailed it.

First of all this tournament he's proved he can win a five set final, and second he's proved that he can beat the world number one and two in one tournament. He's got momentum on his side, and he should feel very good coming into the US Open this year. His strongest slam, just won the Olympic final against the world number one. He's got a big shot there. So, so happy for him, it just feels like he's just overcame this huge obstacle and now he should be able to play to the standard we know he can.

Ivan Lyndll has done wonders for him. We can officially consider the pairing a success.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

*I don't remember anyone saying Federer was playing well. They were just saying along the lines of Murray is only winning because Federer was playing below par and Federer is giving it to Murray which isn't true and incredibly harsh on Murray. He proved he could beat the best when he beat Murray and did it again today. You don't beat Federer 6-2, 6-1, 6-4 in a major Grass Court Final without playing some great Tennis.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

US Open is going to be interesting in boths the mens and womens game. And it's going to be interesting to watch my personal favourite. How much confidence has she lost after that loss to Lisicki? Can Sslava bounce back after suffering that defeat? Can Slava continue her great year? Going to be interesting to see how she does.

Also, we have an injured Nadal, an off form Djokovic, Federer coming off that loss, an on form Murray, Del Potro returning to form. Who will step up? This could be the time where Murray grabs his first grand slam. He's got a big shot at it. And you always got the danger of Tsonga there. When on form, he can beat anyone. Question is, can he find that form and consistency he needs?

Can Serena continue her dominance? Will Kvitova boucne back from her poor run so far? Can Agnie bounce back from a disapointing olympics? What can Aazarenka, and Sharapova do?

Interesting stuff


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Really happy for Murray winning gold after the disappointment of losing the final of Wimbledon. 

Now hope Murray and Robson win gold in the doubles. Really like Robson, think she can challenge for slams in a couple of years time. 

Looking forward to the U.S Open, will be very interesting to watch who wins.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

lmao @ haters trying to find ways to not give Murray credit. A lot of bitterness swallowed today. He was superb and it was a comfortable straight sets win. Made the GOAT look ordinary. Very pleased for him, hopefully another Gold coming in the doubles too and a Slam in the near future.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

GB still bossing it, double break in the first set of the doubles. 

Keep it up :mark:


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



Seb said:


> lmao @ haters trying to find ways to not give Murray credit. A lot of bitterness swallowed today. He was superb and it was a comfortable straight sets win. Made the GOAT look ordinary. Very pleased for him, hopefully another Gold coming in the doubles too and a Slam in the near future.


And lol at the lovers, who can't admit that Roger was below par.

I'm not a Murray hater. I'm not a fan of his, but i'm no hater. I couldn't have cared less who won. I like Federer but i'm not a supporter of his. 

Just giving an un-bias view on it


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Team GB bossing it in the mixed doubles. Great showing. Another gold coming our way hopefully.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



nazzac said:


> And lol at the lovers, who can't admit that Roger was below par.
> 
> I'm not a Murray hater. I'm not a fan of his, but i'm no hater. I couldn't have cared less who won. I like Federer but i'm not a supporter of his.
> 
> Just giving an un-bias view on it


And are you finished ramming home your opinion that Roger was below par? No-one cares, we would all rather just celebrate and congratulate Murray on the biggest win of his career and that he's won GB another Gold. He controlled the game right from the start, never let Federer into his rhythm and deserves all the praise he's getting.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



Seb said:


> And are you finished ramming home your opinion that Roger was below par? No-one cares, we would all rather just celebrate and congratulate Murray on the biggest win of his career and that he's won GB another Gold. He controlled the game right from the start, never let Federer into his rhythm and deserves all the praise he's getting.


Not an opinion, a fact. Not taking anythign away from Murray at all, he played great, and deserved gold. I have said that numerous times too. But you are an idiot if you think that Federer played well.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

No stopping Andy today. Playing brilliantly. As is Robson.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



nazzac said:


> Not an opinion, a fact. Not taking anythign away from Murray at all, he played great, and deserved gold. I have said that numerous times too. But you are an idiot if you think that Federer played well.


I never said that, and you're an idiot if you don't think Murray was superb and didn't let Federer play well because he imposed himself early and controlled the game throughout, but you keep hating and telling yourself "oh he only won because Federer was bad" (because that's obviously your view judging by your keenness to reiterate how 'bad' Fed was) rather than giving Murray the credit he warrants.










:stuff


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Murray in the GOAT mode today. :mark:


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Federer was shit because Murray bossed him about the court not because he had an off day...


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



nazzac said:


> Not an opinion, a fact. Not taking anythign away from Murray at all, he played great, and deserved gold. I have said that numerous times too. But you are an idiot if you think that Federer played well.


Federer never played well because he wasn't allowed to play well. Murray didn't give him room to breathe. His shots were deep, on point, clean, his serve was great, as was his second serve and he was hitting a load of winners. Federer wasn't allowed to get into any kind of rhythm, wasn't allowed to get any kind of feel for his shots and that was due to Murray. There's no doubt Federer wasnt playing his best tennis but we should credit a lot of that to Murray.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



Seb said:


> I never said that, and you're an idiot if you don't think Murray was superb and didn't let Federer play well because he imposed himself early and controlled the game throughout, but you keep hating and telling yourself "oh he only won because Federer was bad" (because that's obviously your view judging by your keenness to reiterate how 'bad' Fed was) rather than giving Murray the credit he warrants.


I never said that Murray won because Federer played bad. I said earlier on and i quote



> Murray played really well today,and would have won unless Fed was at his best, but Fed would have made more of a fight out of it definately.


It's just that people are acting like Murray played the best Federer, and blew him off the court. He blew Federer off the court, but not the best Federer. Murray played really really well, and deserved to win. He used the right gameplan and executed it well.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



nazzac said:


> I never said that Murray won because Federer played bad. I said earlier on and i quote
> 
> *It's just that people are acting like Murray played the best Federer,* and blew him off the court. He blew Federer off the court, but not the best Federer. Murray played really really well, and deserved to win. He used the right gameplan and executed it well


Who?

Sometimes the underdog triumphs and Murray did that today and whilst Federer wasn't at his best (mostly due to Murray) he certainly didn't play badly either. Murray won the game because he served excellently and controlled the rallies rather than going into a defensive shell like he usually does when playing the big 3 (which sometimes works, but usually doesn't). He deserves the credit, not Federer the critics.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



Seb said:


> Who?
> 
> Sometimes the underdog triumphs and Murray did that today and whilst Federer wasn't at his best (mostly due to Murray) he certainly didn't play badly either. Murray won the game because he served excellently and controlled the rallies rather than going into a defensive shell like he usually does when playing the big 3 (which sometimes works, but usually doesn't). He deserves the credit, not Federer the critics.


Thats the impression i'm getting. Might be the wrong impression, and if so then i apologise. But Federer was poor (by his own high standards). He was slow, and made many errors he wouldn't normally make, especially on his FH. The slow part may be due to the marathon on Friday (he is 31, and past his physical peak), and the fact that Murray played him around the court.

Murray had one of those matches, where everything he did went for him. Hitting many great shots, and being aggressive. I have said it before, and i'll say it again. Even if Federer played well, Murray would have won (isn't that credit enough to the lad. You know how hard it is to beat Federer). Federer would have had to be at his best to stop Murray today, who was fantastic in his own right. Thats why the match wasn't close.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

The female Belarusian is pretty hot


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



Green Light said:


> The female Belarusian is pretty hot


Victoria Azarenka is her name

She has nice legs. Not a fan of her face though.

Then again, everyone has different tastes and views on such subjects


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



Green Light said:


> The female Belarusian is pretty hot


What Azarenka, the world number one! You not watch much tennis then?!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

I knew that.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Damn. Missed out on the Gold in mixed doubles.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Unlucky. Just missed out. Both played well.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

*Gutted for Robson. Too think this time last week we'd be gutted at getting a Gold and a Silver. Tremendous week for all the British Athletes in the Tennis, especially Murray and Robson. 

Serena's GOAT performance probably won't get the praise it deserves compared to other Olympic feats. Incredible stuff to win Singles and Doubles Gold and not lose your serve all week. She didn't just win both Golds, she fucking BOSSED it.

Put £5 e/w on Murray for the US Open. BITW right now. Djokovic has fallen off pretty badly, Federer's best days are him and Nadal has to recover from a terrible month for him. Expecting him to come back strong though and Del Potro will be a threat at the US. 100% expect Murray to get to the final, if anyone beats him along the way then they'll win it. Not sure yet if a Murray/Potro Final will be possible but if they're on opposite sides of the draw then I'm going for that. Womens is Serena's to lose again. Fucking LOL at the idea of another Womens Player beating on this current form.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



Seabs said:


> * Fucking LOL at the idea of another Womens Player beating on this current form.*


No womens player beats Serena on this form.

Murray was very impressive, but Serena bossed EVERYONE she played, and did it without breaking a sweat really. Very impressive. Pure beatdowns she put on her opponents.

Wonder if she can keep it up at US Open


----------



## xxSecondCitySavior (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Murray played well. Great to win on home soil at the Olympics.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



Seabs said:


> *Put £5 e/w on Murray for the US Open. BITW right now. Djokovic has fallen off pretty badly, Federer's best days are him and Nadal has to recover from a terrible month for him. Expecting him to come back strong though and Del Potro will be a threat at the US. 100% expect Murray to get to the final, if anyone beats him along the way then they'll win it. Not sure yet if a Murray/Potro Final will be possible but if they're on opposite sides of the draw then I'm going for that. Womens is Serena's to lose again. Fucking LOL at the idea of another Womens Player beating on this current form.*


Agree that Murray will be a huge contender (I think he'll certainly win one of the next two) but I wouldn't say Djokovic has fallen off. Like Murray his best court is hard court and that's pretty much stopped Murray from winning one already. Would love to see Del Potro do well, he's a beast when he's 100%.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

*Anyone else think Andy Murray is the most miserable man in sports? Bagged a gold and a silver medal today and still walking around as if he's depressed.*


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



just1988 said:


> *Anyone else think Andy Murray is the most miserable man in sports? Bagged a gold and a silver medal today and still walking around as if he's depressed.*


I just watched the medal ceremony it looked like Federrer faked being happy about his silver more than Murray looked happy about the gold. I was like let it out man, you just won a gold medal, and he just stood there.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Sounds like Murray played brilliantly and thoroughly deserved the gold, as much as I dislike the guy, so fair play. Disappointed in Federer though, from what I've read/heard it sounds like he pretty much didn't turn up and was an absolute shadow of the player he usually is today, and that's his chance of ever getting his single's gold gone now. Still indisputably the greatest player of all time though and a record 17 slams, a record amount of time at world #1, 6 ATP World Tour Finals titles, and an Olympics doubles gold and singles silver isn't too bad!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



cactus_jack22 said:


> I just watched the medal ceremony it looked like Federrer faked being happy about his silver more than Murray looked happy about the gold. I was like let it out man, you just won a gold medal, and he just stood there.


He wants a slam more.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



NJ88 said:


> Federer never played well because he wasn't allowed to play well. Murray didn't give him room to breathe. His shots were deep, on point, clean, his serve was great, as was his second serve and he was hitting a load of winners. Federer wasn't allowed to get into any kind of rhythm, wasn't allowed to get any kind of feel for his shots and that was due to Murray. There's no doubt Federer wasnt playing his best tennis but we should credit a lot of that to Murray.


Pretty much yeah. But if Federer played better, Murray would probably not have won in straight sets and the match would have been closer. Federer was way below par. 



Seabs said:


> *I don't remember anyone saying Federer was playing well. They were just saying along the lines of Murray is only winning because Federer was playing below par and Federer is giving it to Murray which isn't true and incredibly harsh on Murray. He proved he could beat the best when he beat Murray and did it again today. You don't beat Federer 6-2, 6-1, 6-4 in a major Grass Court Final without playing some great Tennis.*


I don't think anyone said Murray wasn't immense. 



NJ88 said:


> First of all this tournament he's proved he can win a five set final, and second he's proved that he can beat the world number one and two in one tournament. He's got momentum on his side, and he should feel very good coming into the *US Open this year. His strongest slam*, just won the Olympic final against the world number one. He's got a big shot there. So, so happy for him, it just feels like he's just overcame this huge obstacle and now he should be able to play to the standard we know he can.


Wait, what? I think it is clear that Austrailian Open is his strongest slam.



Calvin Klein said:


> He wants a slam more.


Even if he does win a slam he will still act like that.

Ok, I think Murray overachieved in this tournament. He was playing so amazing. He has never been that good. I think he has been playing even better than his best. . I do not think he will play like that in US Open. 

Also I find it quite ridiculous that Murray is considered the favourite by some of you to win the US Open over Nadal, Djokovic and Federer. Yeah he won the gold medal but he never won a slam. *NEVER*. I am not not saying that he does not have a chance. He has a big chance but Federer, Nadal and Djokovic are still more likely to win the US Open than Murray. Don't forget that Nadal is coming back and we all know how Murray fares against him.

With that being said, I predicted before the Olympics that Murray would win the US Open and I still stand by that. I think he will face Del Potro in the final.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

No one said he was THE favorite, one of the favorites, you'd be stupid not too think he was given his form.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



Calvin Klein said:


> No one said he was THE favorite, one of the favorites, you'd be stupid not too think he was given his form.


:kenny I never said he wasnt one of the favourites. He is one of the favourites. Someone here said Murray was THE FAVOURITE which I disagree.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

ohk, misinterpreted it, my mistake


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Meh hardcourt is his strongest surface, not much difference between US and Aussie really.

Also to whoever said that winning Olympic gold was a bigger deal than winning a slam :lmao. Don't get me wrong it's a big deal that Murray won a best of 5 set match but Olympic tennis is about as insignificant as Olympic football...


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



chr1st0 said:


> Meh hardcourt is his strongest surface, not much difference between US and Aussie really.
> 
> Also to whoever said that winning Olympic gold was a bigger deal than winning a slam :lmao. Don't get me wrong it's a big deal that Murray won a best of 5 set match but Olympic tennis is about as insignificant as Olympic football...


US Open is a faster court than Australian Open. There is a reason why Federer does much better in the US than Australian. Cause faster courts suit Federer. Probably the court in the Australia suits Murray more than the one in the US.

Slam is obviously more important than winning the Olympics Gold but you are exaggerating a lot. If the Olympics in Tennis is about as insignificant as Olympics in Football then why the fuck would the top players take it very seriously.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Half of the top players aren't even allowed play in it!

Plus it's not even as big as winning Indian Wells or any such tournament...

I couldn't tell you who else has won a gold medal and I really wouldn't care, you're kidding yourself if you think its important


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

*I think this week pretty much proved that the Olympic Tennis Tournament is significant and of importance to all the players. Not saying it's on the level of the Slams and it doesn't get the same level of coverage during the Olympics because it's not a specialist Olympic Sport which only gets major coverage every 4 years. Comparing it to Olympic Football is really stupid though, especially if you watched either this last week. All the top players played that were fit and the 2 best players in the world right now won. Just look at what all the players have been saying about the Olympics and that's evidence enough that it's an important event.*


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

My money is on Del Potro on US Open. Flushing Meadows is like his second home, plus he's playing really good these days.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



Samoon said:


> Wait, what? I think it is clear that Austrailian Open is his strongest slam.


I think i must have meant surface, and mistyped! You're correct, the Aussie Open is his strongest slam at the moment. But the US hardcourt isn't so diffrent from the Aussie hardcourt is it not? The fast surface suits him so he should do pretty well in the US.

As for the argument over weather the Olympics are more important than slams. In terms of the tennis calender, coverage for the slams in comparrison to the olympic tennis tournament etc then no. But I think an Olympic gold is universal, being an Olympic champion isn't something that happens every year and very few get the opportunity to win gold for their country. I think the players will put as much importance on winning Olympic gold as they would win a slam tbh. 

In terms of their own sport, winning a slam is better, but in terms of sport in general, winning an Olympic gold medal is pretty much the pinacle of any athlete. Winning gold is pretty much a once in a lifetime opportunity for most tennis players, whereas they have opportunities to win slams multiple times every single year. That's what I think anyways.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



chr1st0 said:


> *Half of the top players aren't even allowed play in it!*
> 
> Plus it's not even as big as winning Indian Wells or any such tournament...
> 
> I couldn't tell you who else has won a gold medal and I really wouldn't care, you're kidding yourself if you think its important


Everyone but Nadal played, and he only missed out because he's injured. Who are these top players who wren't allowed to play in it?

In terms of points, Indian Wells is bigger but if you actually watched it and how much it meant to them, you could see it was right up there with a slam. Look at how much it meant to Del Potro & Azarenka when they just won a bronze. Del Potro was in tears on the floor after he beat Djokovic.

You had Federer & Del Potro go all out in the semi's to get to the final in that marathon match. Playing at Wimbledon definitely helped the players but they've all been talking about wanting to do well at the Olympics for a while now.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

How far do you guys think Tsonga will go at the US Open?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



NJ88 said:


> I think i must have meant surface, and mistyped! You're correct, the Aussie Open is his strongest slam at the moment. But the US hardcourt isn't so diffrent from the Aussie hardcourt is it not? The fast surface suits him so he should do pretty well in the US.


I don't get it. Australian court is slower than the US court so how does Fast surface suits him? Also he is not as great in the US Open as you people are making out to be. I am pretty sure he has only made 1 semis and 1 final in the Us Open. He has a better record in Wimbledon than in Us Open. Aussie Open is his best by far.



nazzac said:


> How far do you guys think Tsonga will go at the US Open?


Quarters. Not further.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



chr1st0 said:


> Meh hardcourt is his strongest surface, not much difference between US and Aussie really.
> 
> Also to whoever said that winning Olympic gold was a bigger deal than winning a slam :lmao. Don't get me wrong it's a big deal that Murray won a best of 5 set match but Olympic tennis is about as insignificant as Olympic football...


hmmm, not a good comparison as football teams cant put all there best players out and they already have a cup every 4 years(the world cup) however the South American teams like Argentina and Brazil put the Olympic football very high on there priority list!!!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



Samoon said:


> Quarters. Not further.


I think Semis if he gets a good draw, and actually performs. I thought he'd do quite well at Olympics and he was poor, so hopefully he can bounce back at USO.

Del Potro vs Tsonga final would be awesome


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



nazzac said:


> I think Semis if he gets a good draw, and actually performs. I thought he'd do quite well at Olympics and he was poor, so hopefully he can bounce back at USO.
> 
> Del Potro vs Tsonga final would be awesome


He will face any of top 4 in the quarters so it means he is most likely not going to make it to the semis. So I don't think he will make it into the semis.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



Samoon said:


> Pretty much yeah. But if Federer played better, Murray would probably not have won in straight sets and the match would have been closer. Federer was way below par.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's far more likely to win it than Nadal is. Nadal is struggling with his knees and this isn't his best surface. I honestly don't expect him to win more than one more grandslam which isn't on clay. 

Djokovic is the big favourite, I'd have Murray and Federer both after him.

Edit: And the bookies agree - http://www.oddschecker.com/tennis/us-open/mens-us-open/winner


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



Irish Jet said:


> He's far more likely to win it than Nadal is. Nadal is struggling with his knees and this isn't his best surface. I honestly don't expect him to win more than one more grandslam which isn't on clay.
> 
> Djokovic is the big favourite, I'd have Murray and Federer both after him.
> 
> Edit: And the bookies agree - http://www.oddschecker.com/tennis/us-open/mens-us-open/winner


I was just stating my opinion anyway. I agree, Djokovic is the big favourite. Nadal always defeats Murray. If they face, I fully expect Nadal to beat him.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

*Momentum counts for a lot in sports and there's a massive gap right now between Nadal and Murray in terms of momentum.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



Samoon said:


> He will face any of top 4 in the quarters so it means he is most likely not going to make it to the semis. So I don't think he will make it into the semis.


Most likely, yeah. But i think he's got a good chance of beating Nadal if they meet. Nadal is coming off injurys, and hard is not his best surface. Chances are though, that Tsonga heads home in the QF's, but Semis is possible(Y)

And you never know, there could be an upset like at Wimbledon, which see's one of the top 4 go out early.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



nazzac said:


> Most likely, yeah. But i think he's got a good chance of beating Nadal if they meet. Nadal is coming off injurys, and hard is not his best surface. Chances are though, that Tsonga heads home in the QF's, but Semis is possible(Y)
> 
> And you never know, there could be an upset like at Wimbledon, which see's one of the top 4 go out early.


Meh, Tsonga is in an average form, not so good, so really doubt that he will make the semis. I think he has only made 2 or 3 semis and 1 final in in a slam throughout his whole career. It is possible but I don't think it will.

We will see.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



Samoon said:


> Meh, Tsonga is in an average form, not so good, so really doubt that he will make the semis. I think he has only made 2 or 3 semis and 1 final in in a slam throughout his whole career. It is possible but I don't think it will.
> 
> We will see.


It's more hope than anything. I think Quarters is by far the most realistic though. Semi's is possible if he plays well and one of the top 4 slump, but he's not on great form at the moment like you said. Hopefully though, he can get into some good form in these tournaments leading up to the US Open.

It's also interesting to see how well Del Potro will do. Coming back to form, and had a good olympics. He's also a previous winner of the tournament. It's going to be interesting.

Also, Slava told me yesterday that she will be playing at Cincy and Dallas  Hopefully she can build up some momentum and confidence for the Open after that loss to Sabine at the Olympics.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Happy birthday Roger Federer!!!!!!


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Happy birthday!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Happy Birthday!!

Federer is one of the few tennis players that has been No.1 by the age above 30. Not many players has been able to do that. Does anyone know who are those players?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

I'm thinking Agassi is one of them. Rod Laver may be another


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*

Ivan Lendl and Andre Agassi were I believe.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



Samoon said:


> I don't get it. Australian court is slower than the US court so how does Fast surface suits him? Also he is not as great in the US Open as you people are making out to be. I am pretty sure he has only made 1 semis and 1 final in the Us Open. He has a better record in Wimbledon than in Us Open. Aussie Open is his best by far.


Andy Murray likes a fast surface. He may have done better at the Aussie Open but he's still got to one US Open final. I'm also basing it not only on the US Open but on the US Open series which he tends to do very, very well in. He's won one one of Cincinnati or Toronto in the year for quite some time now so he's pretty good. 

The only thing he's done more at the Aussie Open is make two slam finals, he's still made one US Open final and the semi finals before so he's not bad at all. I've said that by record the Aussie Open is his best slam, it doesnt stop that he should do very well at the US Open. He is good on the surface, he's said that himself and with the momentum he has he'll be feeling confident going into the US series.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*Pretty sure Murray calls the US Open his best or favourite slam too.*_


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



NJ88 said:


> Andy Murray likes a fast surface. He may have done better at the Aussie Open but he's still got to one US Open final. I'm also basing it not only on the US Open but on the US Open series which he tends to do very, very well in. He's won one one of Cincinnati or Toronto in the year for quite some time now so he's pretty good.
> 
> The only thing he's done more at the Aussie Open is make two slam finals, he's still made one US Open final and the semi finals before so he's not bad at all. I've said that by record the Aussie Open is his best slam, it doesnt stop that he should do very well at the US Open. He is good on the surface, he's said that himself and with the momentum he has he'll be feeling confident going into the US series.


I never said he was bad. He is good at the US Open. I was just saying that he isn't that good as some people are making out to be.



Seabs said:


> _*Pretty sure Murray calls the US Open his best or favourite slam too.*_


Really? That is strange, I understand if he calls it his favourite but his best? Considering the fact that he has a better record at Wimbledon and Aussie Open I don't get why he says it is his best.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

SUMMER HARDCCOURT SEASON BEGINS :mark


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I am hoping Djokovic get eliminated soon. The sooner the better. He will lose points if he does not win the Cup and he will get futher away from Federer. So if he want to remain with the same points he has now he has to win the Toronto Master. Djokovic chances of getting no.1 soon is unlikely. He has to defend a lot of points, surely he won't be able to defend all. So he will lose many points. I am going to predict that Federer will end the year as No.1. He has a big chance to do that.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

There's roughly 200 points between Fed and Novak. Nadal is over 2,000 points behind them 2.

http://www.atpworldtour.com/Rankings/Singles.aspx/


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Djokovic is able to regain number one if federer slips in Cincinnati and he does well, let's hope that does;t happen.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> There's roughly 200 points between Fed and Novak. Nadal is over 2,000 points behind them 2.
> 
> http://www.atpworldtour.com/Rankings/Singles.aspx/


Yeah but Djokovic has to defend much more points than Federer. Djokovic has a higher chance to lose more points than Federer. So Federer is most likely to remain No.1 coming to the US Open.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Yeah but Djokovic has to defend much more points than Federer. Djokovic has a higher chance to lose more points than Federer. So Federer is most likely to remain No.1 coming to the US Open.


I see. It's going to be interesting though, to see who is No.1 after the Us Open.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Tennis Discussion Thread - (Olympics)*



Samoon said:


> I never said he was bad. He is good at the US Open. I was just saying that he isn't that good as some people are making out to be.
> 
> Really? That is strange, I understand if he calls it his favourite but his best? Considering the fact that he has a better record at Wimbledon and Aussie Open I don't get why he says it is his best.


He's said in the past that it's because he loves being in New York is why he likes the US Open so much. That's probably why he went out in the first week to Cilic in 2009 and Wawrinka in 2010 so he could enjoy NYC for an extra week without having tennis get in his way!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Pretty shocked Tsonga went out so soon in Toronto. He's a great player but he's so inconsistant. He should never be losing to Chardy in any tournament. Maybe he's just taking some time to adjust to the surface difference. After two months on the grass (rather than the one month everyones used to) it might be taking him a little while to get used to it.

Good wins for Murray and Djokovic though. I wouldn't be shocked if Murray loses to Roanic today, the guy must be exhausted. I think Djokovic will end up winning Toronto again. The race between Djokovic and Federer for number one is interesting, was surprised to hear how far behind Nadal is though.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

NJ88 said:


> Pretty shocked Tsonga went out so soon in Toronto. He's a great player but he's so inconsistant. He should never be losing to Chardy in any tournament. Maybe he's just taking some time to adjust to the surface difference. After two months on the grass (rather than the one month everyones used to) it might be taking him a little while to get used to it.


I don't think he was taking it too seriously. I think he would have pulled out, but he didn't want to lose the ranking points. Del Potro is another one who is out in the 1st round. I think they both wanted to rest tbh


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Congratulations to Raonic for getting to the top 20, he's gonna be #19 or even 18.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

This is what Tsonga can do. Hope to see some of this play at the US Open


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

nazzac said:


> This is what Tsonga can do. Hope to see some of this play at the US Open


Tsonga's got game no doubt but does he have the head? Too many times he'll just go out there and you think to yourself, 
_"was there any thought that went into that shot?"_. Guy needs a game plan to win majors I think.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol that was still the best game he ever played. But he's way too inconsistent.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Calvin Klein said:


> Lol that was still the best game he ever played. But he's way too inconsistent.


If he played like that more often he would have won a slam by now. Shame about his consistency. Those volleys were great. He totally bossed Nadal in that match.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol I enjoyed him destroying Nadal so much.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Calvin Klein said:


> Lol I enjoyed him destroying Nadal so much.


Nadal getting destroyed by anyone is entertaining


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Djokovic being destroyed by someone is way more entertaining, well imo.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Djokovic being destroyed by someone is way more entertaining, well imo.


Nah, Nadal being destroyed is more entertaining imo. Don't like Nadal. Djokovic used to be fun with his immitations of other players.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsonga out of Cincy. Had an accident and has to have stitches on his knee 

Sharapova is also out of Cincy, as is Nadal. Nadal was expected though i think. Sharapova has an illness.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Anyone else do the ATP Fantasy Draw?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Calvin Klein said:


> Anyone else do the ATP Fantasy Draw?


Nope, but i might give it a go


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

It's pretty fun, so far I'm coming 2672 in the World Circuit lol


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

Last time I checked, I was around the 1000 mark. 

Don't think I'll be getting those tickets to the World Tour Finals any time soon :bron3


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I think Serena will get the No.1 spot soon. If she continues to play in this form then she definitely will.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> I think Serena will get the No.1 spot soon. If she continues to play in this form then she definitely will.


I think everyone knows that she's the real no.1 at the moment. Rankings don't always tell who's the better player. 

I know i'm comparing two different sports, but England are 3rd in the Fifa rankings, ahead of Brazil, Italy etc... Everyone knows that England are not the 3rd best team in the world.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Richard Gasguet just beat Inser, in the Semis


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Djokovic also through in straight sets.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

FUCKKKKK I DIN'T MAKE MY PICKS


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Djokovic won the Rodger Cup 

Well he was lucky that Federer and Nadal withedrew from it and Murray retired in the second match.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Never i doubt after Murray pulled out.

Slava through to the main draw at Cincy. Plays Safarova in the 1st round, Ula Radwanska in the 2nd round possibly. Problem is though, is that she's in the same Quarter as Serena Williams


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Tsonga is injured? He will miss the Cincinnati.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Tsonga is injured? He will miss the Cincinnati.


He ran into a Fire Hydrant apparently :lol

Rotten luck. He needed 8 stitches on his knee. He'll be back for Us Open though (Y)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow the battle for Number 1 is close, only like a 45 point diff


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I think Djokovic will be world number 1 again after the US Open. Sorry Roger.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Shvedova beats Safarova in straight sets. 6-3, 6-4. Slava made hard work of it, but i'm glad she pulled through 

1st serve % was only 49%. She has to be more consistent with her serve. Ula Radwanska is next in the 2nd round. It's going to be a tough match.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Haa/Nalbandian was epic


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Murray, Novak, and Del Potro are playing today. Federer is on late (Uk time)and will play tonight


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nadal has withdrawn from the US Open.

http://www.usopen.org/en_US/news/articles/2012-08-15/201208151345042971903.html



> *
> Statement from US Open Tournament Director David Brewer on Rafael Nadal’s Withdraw from the 2012 US Open:*
> 
> "Rafa has informed us that he will not be ready to compete at the US Open this year and has withdrawn from the tournament. We hope to see him back on the court soon and look forward to his return to New York next year.”
> ...


Sad news. I would rather see all the top players at these events. It's a given now, that Murray will move to number 3 in the rankings


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Shame from a neutral standpoint but if it makes Murray's route to winning simpler then :mark:*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Slava out of Cincy  Retirement against Ula Radwanska at 6-4,1-4.

She took a medical time out, came back on, won 3 straight points, but had to retire. Here's why...

Douglas Robson ‏@dougrobson: "Hot day takes toll: Shvedova had something akin to full body cramp in retiring to U. Radwanska. Wheeled thru lounge with ice all over. "

Big shame.

We never really got to find out who the better player is/was on the day. Chances were, that Ula takes the 2nd set, but who knows who would have gone on to win the match. Slava may have pulled the 2nd set back, you never know. Sometimes you get matches where a retirement happens, but it's obvious who is going to win the match, but this one has a Lot of question marks.

I also wonder when the pains started. Not making excuses, but it could have started early in the 2nd set, which may have caused her to go behind. They could have gotten worse, which caused the time out. Slava tries to gut it out, but can't continue. Just a possible theory. I suppose Slava is the only one who knows for certain.

Hope she gets better soon


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Rafael Nadal withdraws from the US Open, his injury continues.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/te...-sidelined-from-US-Open-with-knee-injury.html


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Oh dear, bad season for Nadal


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

That knee injury seems quite bad. He has withdraw from Olympics, Toronto masters and the Cincinnati. Murray is so lucky, now he is going to be No.3 in the world. Plus with Nadal out in the US Open, it increases Murray chances. Not a good year for Nadal.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

He's had the knee issue for years. Murray needs to take this opportunity


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Nadal pulling out isn't shocking. With his style of play there was only so long he could continue at that level injury free. It might be too early to say this but in my opinion Nadal doesn't have long left playing at the level he has been. Bad season since the French Open. 

This does open things up for a guy like Murray to really get into the mix though. Nadal has been his semi final foil for so long now that him playing someone else (even if it's Djokovic or Federer) in the semi final will present far more opportunity for him. He's talented enough to really make an impact and he should take this shot with both hands.

Cincinnaty wise. Murray, Djokovic and Federer through safely. Will get really interesting towards the quater/semi final. Who's in who's half of the draw?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Murray will have far more chances in beating Federer\Djokovic than Nadal.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea well obviously since he's not playing?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

You are not getting the point.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Or were you talking about how Murray is more capable of beating Fed/Djokovic? I don't get what you aid before./


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Murray eliminated from Cicy. Lost to Jeremy Chardy 6-4,6-4. The gif sums it up really :lol










Federer through in straight sets over Tomic, Never i doubt. Del Potro won in 3 sets over Troicki, so i'm happy about that. But i'm pissed that Slava was robbed by injury. Serena defeated Ula Radawanska in straight sets today. Serena played like she didn't give a shit, and handed Ula the match. Ula didn't take it, so Serena went on to win. Slava would have beaten todays Serena imo. At least would have taken a set. Stupid heat!!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^lol at your comments about Slava.

Jeremu Chardy is a giant killer lol


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> ^lol at your comments about Slava.
> 
> Jeremu Chardy is a giant killer lol


I love Slava, she is awesome.  And out of curiosity, whats the lol about?

But Serena really did play like she didn't care. It was a big chance for Ula to win the match, but she didn't take it. I reckon Slava may have taken it if she was playing. But who knows, Slava may have not beaten Ula in the first place if injury didn't strike.

Chardy has beaten Tsonga, and Murray in the space of 2 weeks. Not happy about the Tsonga result like, but good for Chardy


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol it's nothin, you just seem to talk so highly of her.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Lol it's nothin, you just seem to talk so highly of her.


She's my favourite player along with Tsonga. The thing is though, Tsonga has done things. He's reached the level expected of him. Anything more is a plus for him. Also many people know who Tsonga is and what he is capable of. I don't think people know that about Slava. Her ranking is 45, but she is better than that. Slava hasn't reached as high as she can go yet imo. She was ranked 29 going into 2011, but injury stuck and it slowed down her career. I think she's great. She's got bags of talent, and is a great athlete, but she doesn't have the consistency and mental game to back it up. But the best thing about her is her personality on and off court. She is cute, always smiling, and seems like a genuine good person.

So i speak very highly of her because i think she is better than her ranking suggests, and also because she's such a great person (Y)


Sorry about the assessment. I have a nag for rambling on at times


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea she does seem like a cool person, like her style of play aswell


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Yea she does seem like a cool person, like her style of play aswell


To put it simply, She's awesome 

I hope she can have a good run at the US Open. Top 20 by this time next year hopefully


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

. . . and you want to bang her brains out, not that anyone would blame you!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™;11899647 said:


> . . . and you want to bang her brains out, not that anyone would blame you!


She's not the type for a one night stand. She's more of a cute, relationship type. 

And yes I want her to marry me


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> She's not the type for a one night stand. She's more of a cute, relationship type.
> 
> And yes I want her to marry me


You might be getting a restraining order sometime soon if you carry on gushing over her!

Jokes aside she is very refreshing for the game and I hope she can keep her momentum in slams going at the US Open.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™;11899709 said:


> You might be getting a restraining order sometime soon if you carry on gushing over her!
> 
> Jokes aside she is very refreshing for the game and I hope she can keep her momentum in slams going at the US Open.


Restraining order? She won't be able to resist me :lol 

But seriously though, she can go far in the US Open unless injury strikes or she gets a bad draw. I really want to see her sort out her 1st serve consistency though. She hits 2 aces, then DF's twice in a row. It's going to cost her matches


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Djokovic just thrashed Davydeno in the first set, bagel.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac are you in love with shvedova? you talk so highly of her, like someone who is in love. :lol

why did davdenko retire? 

djokovic needs to get eliminated or else he can get the no.1 spot back which is something i don't want.

Maybe Federer has to be the one to beat him.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Federer looks superb also, should be interesting.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah, it seems that the Olympics loss didn't affect him much.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea he knows, after winning Wimbledon he can stil compete at the highest level. So less pressure off him I guess.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Any news on why Davydenko retired? There seems to be a lot of retirements in this tournament.

I'm pulling for Del Potro to win it, but he probably won't. At least get through Chardy DelPo.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Davydenko has retired like 15 times in his career or something like that


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> nazzac are you in love with shvedova? you talk so highly of her, like someone who is in love. :lol


In a way, Yes :lol Whats not to love? 

She even replies to me on twitter. She is awesome


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Go Kerber!! Way to knock Rena out of Cincy. Straight sets 6-4,6-4. This was not the destroyer Ren we saw at OG. The older Williams is through to Semi Finals. Defeated Stosur in 3 sets. Venus is in some good form at the moment.

Djokovic easily disposing of Cilic. Djokovic finding some good form in Hard Court season. No Surprise really. Del Potro will face him in the semi finals after beating Chardy in 2 sets. I hope Del Potro can do it, but i can see Novak taking this, In fact i see Novak winning the tournament. He's on a mission to become number 1 again it seems.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> In a way, Yes :lol Whats not to love?
> 
> She even replies to me on twitter. She is awesome


She totally wants you yo.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> She totally wants you yo.


Can't say i blame her 

We can arrange to meet at Wimbledon next year, and take things from there 

Then you will all be jealous of me

:lol:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Good luck with that!

Djokovic/Del Potro should be good


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Good luck with that!
> 
> Djokovic/Del Potro should be good


I'm gonna need it :lol

I agree. Can't wait for that match. I hope Del Potro is at his best or somewhere near his best, as we could be in for a great match between 2 players on their favourite surface


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

It could be an all swiss sei-final in the other match


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer vs Wawrinka and Djokovic vs Del Potro for the semis. Federer will probably win against Wawrinka. Djoko vs Potro should be really good. Both are in incredible form in this tournament so it will be hard to predict. Hoping for Del Potro to win of course.

If Fed and Potro meet in the final they will be facing for the 7th time this year. So far, this year Federer has won all his matches against Del Potro.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nearly all of them have been really close!


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Nearly all of them have been really close!


I have only had the chance to watch five of them, but that is the first thing that came to mind as well. Unfortunately I am thinking Djokovic isn't going to allow an opportunity for an eighth.

Also my cable provider finally added the Tennis Channel so I am very happy about that. Besides the Majors and a few other tournaments I always had to view it online.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Tennis channel rocks.

Off topic but Federer is 10-1 against Warinka..is there any player besides Murray,Djokovic and Nadal who he doesn't dominate :troll


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Tennis channel rocks.
> 
> Off topic but Federer is 10-1 against Warinka..is there any player besides Murray,Djokovic and Nadal who he doesn't dominate :troll


My created player on Top Spin :troll

Li Na seems to be in good form at the moment. She did well at Montreal, and now she destroyed Radwanska 6-1,6-1 to reach the Semis of Cincy


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol try playing him in real life.

I like Li Na but she can be really inconsistent.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Lol try playing him in real life.
> 
> I like Li Na but she can be really inconsistent.


He would probabaly win a Golden match against me, never mind a Golden set. :lol

Inconsistent is right. She goes from being Bageled by Shvedova at Roland Garros (as the defending champion) to destroying the world number 2 in the space of 2 months. If she keeps this form up, she could very well be a threat at the US Open


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Del Potro/Djokovic, bring it on! This is a chance to see how much of a chance Del Potro has of doing well at the US Open. Hopefully he doesn't get beaten in straight sets.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Slava vs Jankovic in the 1st round of Dallas. Slava to win this in 2. Jelena is past it, and Slava is on good form. Should be an easy win under normal circumstances.

But i'd rather her pull out tbh. Don't risk injury, illness, tiredness etc, and be fit for the US Open. Now that she is there, i wouldn't mind if she loses or wins tbh. A win will see her take some steps towards the top 20, a loss will give her more time to rest of the US Open, so it's win-win situation really. Only thing i hope, is that nobody gets injured or picks up an illness.

I also think that the winner of the Del Potro vs Djokovic semi final, will win the Cincy tournament.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Looking forward to Djokovic/Del Potro today, should be a really great match. I think Del Potro is close to being back to his best, so this could be a good indicator. Federer should come through fine, so the final should be great too.

On the womens side, I wasnt surprised to see Serena lose, she's played so so much over the last few months she'll be knackered! Same with Andy Murray, wasn't shocked to see him lose his match either. I still think both will do very, very well at the US Open, with both making the final. 

Also shocked to see Venus Williams in the semi's too. She's good when she's good, but she's awful when she has an off day. I honestlty thought her singles career was headed downhill, but she can obviously still go far in tournaments. Hopefully she comes through her semi and into the final.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Djokovic has defeated Del Potro in 2 sets. 6-3,6-2. Didn't watch the match due to football being on, so i can't comment on whether Nole was good or Del Potro was crap


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Djokovic/Potro wasn't even close.

Djokovic will probably beat Fed, but i think Fed will still be number 1 or not?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer vs Djokovic in the final. Interesting, doesn't matter much if Federer loses, he will still remain No.1. It would be better if he wins so the gap between him and Djoko extends.

But I want him to win so that he has a positive head to head against Djokovic.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

What is the H2H?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

15-12 in favour of Federer and 6-5 in slams in favour of Federer.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

In the womens, it's Li Na vs Kerber in the final. I think Kerber will win.

In mens, i will say Djokovic. He's looked good so far in Hard Court season.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

First set 6-0 to Federer :|


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Federer bageled Novak. Good lad. Didn't expect that at all, but i want Roger to win, so come on!!

Edit*. Federer just won in straight sets. 6-0, 7-6. Great!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Lol, Federer absolutely outplayed Djokovic. He was in great form in all week, never lost a set. Djokovic was in great form too coming into this match. Federer's forehand was amazing tonight. Djokovic never had a chance.

This is the first time there was a bagel in a match between these two. Federer was fanatastic.
The gap between them is extended(in term of points). Federer also broke record for winning the most Cincinnatis. This is his 5th Cincinnati.

Liking Federer chances in the US Open.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Did Fed just gave Djokovic a bagel? G.O.A.T!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Roger looking good going into the US Open. And what a difference a year makes. Djokovic was a beast last year, but he has failed to find his 2011 form this year.

Watching the womens final now. Kerber won the first set 6-1. Currently 1-1 in the 2nd


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Well Djokovic's season last year was something very special, it's very hard to repeat something like that again, he should still be happy he made into the finals, today he was just outclassed.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Li na comes back to win the Womens final 1-6,6-3,6-1. Congratulations to Li. Kerber needs to pull out of Dallas, because she is/was clearly tired.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Djokovic was awful in that 1st set. 2nd serve was really killing him. 2nd set was a lot better and made it more of a match but Federer definitely deserved the 2 set win. Wouldn't say Federer was playing to a level that I'd be worried if Murray met him though. *


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

If Murray plays like he did against Chardy at the US Open, then i'd be worried if i was a Murray fan :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Draw should be outt real soon.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

nazzac said:


> If Murray plays like he did against Chardy at the US Open, then i'd be worried if i was a Murray fan :lol


I don't think he's likely to. The guy was likely very tired and he'd said he was trying to get used to the surface after a longer grass court season. He'll still be full of confidence coming into the US Open after winning such a big tournament.

Today in the final Djokovic was just outplayed completely. Didn't think I'd see the day he was bagelled 6-0 in a set, but it happened! Federer looking good for the US Open. I think it could be very close between Murray, Fed and Djokovic for the slam. Could be interesting!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Last time he was bagelled was in 2006 Aus Open by Safin


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

In the US Open Murray isn't going to play like he did against Chardy but he is also likely not play like he did in the Olympics. It is hard to play at that level consistently.

Bagelling Djokovic is a huge achievement. Federer bagelled Nadal and Djokovic, only Murray is left. 

Favourites for the US Open are Federer, Djokovic and Murray obviously. I think Murray and Federer has more chances to win it than Djokovic.




nazzac said:


> Roger looking good going into the US Open. And what a difference a year makes. Djokovic was a beast last year, but he has failed to find his 2011 form this year.


I think we were pretty sure Djokovic was not going to be as good as he was last year cause it is hard to repeat something like that. But I expected him to still dominate tennis this year. When he won the Australian Open this year, I expected him to still dominate, not as good as last year but still dominate. I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I think Murray just needs to get ot the SF of US Open to overtake Nadal


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer will remain No.1 after the US Open. Even if Djokovic wins the US Open, he will still remain No.2.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

It will be awesome if he ends the year at world number 1. It will be another record I think.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Favourites for the US Open are Federer, Djokovic and Murray obviously. I think Murray and Federer has more chances to win it than Djokovic.
> 
> I think we were pretty sure Djokovic was not going to be as good as he was last year cause it is hard to repeat something like that. But I expected him to still dominate tennis this year. When he won the Australian Open this year, I expected him to still dominate, not as good as last year but still dominate. I guess I was wrong.


I agree with that, with Del Potro, and Tsonga as outsiders

Djokovic wasn't going to be on the exact same form as 2011, but i expected more from him this year. It's like 2011 Djokovic has packed his bags and left.



NJ88 said:


> I don't think he's likely to. The guy was likely very tired and he'd said he was trying to get used to the surface after a longer grass court season. He'll still be full of confidence coming into the US Open after winning such a big tournament.


I was half joking with that Murray-Chardy comment  . I know Murray won't play like that at the US Open.



Samoon said:


> Federer will remain No.1 after the US Open. Even if Djokovic wins the US Open, he will still remain No.2.


Unless Federer does terrible? Which he most likely won't


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I am not sure but I read an article which said that Federer is guaranteed to be No.1 after the US Open regardless of the US Open results. I think it is because Djokovic has to defend 2000 points in the US Open if I am not wrong.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea he won it last year so yea


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeh I think Fed will stay at number one no matter what happens since Djokovic has all the points to defend. I think Murray could end up overtaking Nadal this US Open if he gets to the final? Or is it semi final? So that's a possibility too. Can't wait for the US Open, should be really good.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I think Nadal's going to struggle get number 3 back the way things are looking. The injuries have to be taking their toll on him now and Murray is showing signs of improving.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I hope that Tsonga gets drawn in Ferrer's quarter. :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Well who's following Salem? davydenko lost again lol why is he still playin


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Jankovic D. Shvedova 6-7,7-6,6-1 in Dallas.

I'm kinda glad that Slava is out because she doesn't need this. She should have pulled out, and focused on the US Open without risking anything. But she's out now, with a week to rest and get prepared for the US Open, which is a good thing.

And what is with her and these 3 setters. She can't win 3 setters for some reason. You know that Slava has lost, when it goes to a 3rd set 

But Jankovic actually wins against a decent opponent


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Congrats Li Na on winning


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Li Na could be a outside contender for the US Open. She's doing well at the moment


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Inhope Julia Goergs does well


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Davydenko needs to retire. He isn't good now, it will be better for him to retire. I think Davydenko is the only one who has a positive H2H against Nadal, I hope Davydenko retires soon so they don't have to face each other again,lol.



nazzac said:


> And what is with her and these 3 setters. She can't win 3 setters for some reason. You know that Slava has lost, when it goes to a 3rd set
> 
> *But Jankovic actually wins against a decent opponent*


Shvedova isn't a decent opponent. :side:


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Shvedova isn't a decent opponent. :side:


:cuss:

My sig says otherwise

Slava was an overwhelming favourite in that match. Looking around the internet, everyone is quite shocked at the result.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah you are right, that is cause Jankovic is shit. Shvedova isn't decent opponent. :torres


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Yeah you are right, that is cause Jankovic is shit. Shvedova isn't decent opponent. :torres


Stop your trolling :troll

2x Grand Slam champion (in doubles) and a Golden set winner against a top 10 player.

It's a meaningless tournament anyway, that she shouldn't have competed in after her Heat stroke last week. I'm glad she's out, because she can rest up for the US Open.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

No grandslams in singles, ranked 46 in the world. Not decent. :torres


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> No grandslams in singles, ranked 46 in the world. Not decent. :torres


Ranked 45 in the world. Get it right 

She's only ranked that low because she got injured in 2011. And you go ask Serena,Lisicki,Errani,Li Na, Kvitova etc if she's a decent opponent, and then get back to me 

And your right, she's not decent, she's better than decent (Y)

On another note, Tsonga is back


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

No point in asking them, I know what they will tell me, they will tell that she is a bad tennis player. :troll

Jokes aside. You are right, that tournament was pointless, she needs to prepare for the US Open. I like her style of play and I hope she does well in the US Open.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> No point in asking them, I know what they will tell me, they will tell that she is a bad tennis player. :troll
> 
> Jokes aside. You are right, that tournament was pointless, she needs to prepare for the US Open. I like her style of play and I hope she does well in the US Open.


Fingers crossed. She needs to spend some time on her serve, because it's way too inconsistent. And she also needs to stop thinking she's pete Sampras, and going for a big 2nd serve at times, because she ends up DFing. And please stop losing these close matches 

I hope she manages to get to the 2nd week (Y)

I agree on what you said about Davydenko. He needs to retire. He's way past it now, and he's ruining his career by continuing to play.

Another bombshell. Donald Young won a match :shocked:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> :cuss:
> 
> My sig says otherwise
> 
> Slava was an overwhelming favourite in that match. Looking around the internet, everyone is quite shocked at the result.


I can say the same thing when Lukas Rosol blew Nadal off the court at Wimbledon, where is he now?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> I can say the same thing when Lukas Rosol blew Nadal off the court at Wimbledon, where is he now?


Me and Samoon were joking with each other, so i'd take that comment lightly. But Golden set > Rosol beating Nadal


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

hahahha I see, 

Kuznetsova has also withdrawn


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

US Open qualies begin today. And Rosol is playing (Y)

I didn't watch last nights match, but i just read this.



> Slava faded as the match went on, and looked really tired in the last set. There was some strange incidents, like her thinking a game was over when it was A - 40, not realising the change of ends during one tie break, and even setting up to serve to the wrong side of the court at one point, so I'm not sure where her head was at. She struggled with her serve throughout so had to work extra hard to hold. JJ played pretty well though overall, well enough to put pressure on when it counted and Slava just wasn't consistent enough, certainly not like I've seen her play before. She called for her dad/coach three times but I couldn't pick any changes in tactics, she just couldn't execute consistently enough possibly.


Sounds like she was all over the place. She should have pulled out after that heat stroke last week


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I've started my saving for Wimbledon next year. I hope i can go. Will probs be over a weekend due to my education, but still, missing 2 or 3 days is not too bad. I really hope i get to see Slava there, both on and off court. Would be great to meet her, even though i probs wouldn't know what to say if i saw her :lol. It would be great to meet any player really, but it is better when you get to meet your favourites. I'm going to try my best to see a Slava and Tsonga match (if they are there). But if i can't, i'll come back in 2014 

It's a long time to it, i know, but i got to pay for the matches, hotel, train fare etc... Got a birthday and Christmas before then, so i should have enough. I'm hoping to persuade someone to come with me though.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^Lol screw Slava is I was going I'd go to see Federer (no ****)


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> I can say the same thing when Lukas Rosol blew Nadal off the court at Wimbledon, where is he now?


Unlike Murray, Rosol will win a slam soon. :troll


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> ^Lol screw Slava is I was going I'd go to see Federer (no ****)


Screw Slava? No way, she's my favourite player along with Tsonga (Y)

I can try to see Federer lol. There are plenty of players i would like to see, but Fed would be a hard one because loads will want to see him, plus he will be on CC all the time. But it's possible i get to see all 3 i guess. Slava will get stuck on outside courts most likely, so i have a higher chance of watching her play than Fed. But it's possible i get to see all 3 i guess 

Tsonga d. Bellucci 6-3,7-6. Allez Jo!! Never really in trouble. I think Bellucci had 1 break point throughout the match. Good practice for the US Open


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Unlike Murray, Rosol will win a slam soon. :troll


LLol better him than Murray


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah, I would actually rather Rosol win than anybody(excluding Federer of course). It won't happen though. It would be damm funny if that actually happens.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Still remember that fifth set, that was something special.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Do you guys think Murray will win a slam during his career?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I doubt it, maybe one or two? But nothing like the top 3


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I think his best shot is in the next year or so. Nole nowhere near in the same form as 2011. Federer, although still great, is 31 and past his best. Nadal is injured, and probs won't be the same when he returns. Now is his best chance imo


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

If he does't win one in the next 2-3 years then he will probably never win one.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

lol I'd give it the next 2.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> lol I'd give it the next 2.


Yeah, i'd say 2 or 3. Unless he's like Federer, and is still good in his 30's.

I think Del Potro will win a few more slams before he retires. Thats if he fully recovers from his injury of course


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Del Potro was a future number 1 back in 2009 when he won the US Open but got a major back injuiry. I don't think he'll ever get to grand slam winning level again.

If Goran Ivansesavic won Wimbledon at 30+ I guess Murray can too lol


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Del Potro was a future number 1 back in 2009 when he won the US Open but got a major back injuiry. I don't think he'll ever get to grand slam winning level again.
> 
> If Goran Ivansesavic won Wimbledon at 30+ I guess Murray can too lol


Del Potro is only 23 though. He's got a lot of time to win another slam. Nadal, and Federer will probs be gone, while Del Potro will still be playing. I think he will win at least 1 more, but we'll just have to see.

Goran had his massive serve though :lol


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

My bad, I thought Murray was 23. 

I am sure Potro will win another slam, he is getting back to his 2009 form, not there yet but will probably be soon.


And I seriously think Murray will win a slam before he retires. Next year being very likely. Well I actually think he will win the US Open this year.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*He'll win one at some point, no doubt. Him, Rafa and Djokovic are all around the same age which sucks for him. Any other era and he already would have won a couple with plenty more to follow. French he'll never win but with Federer reaching the end and not being unstoppable anymore he should win one of the hard court slams and/or Wimbledon in the next couple of years. Djokovic he's capable of beating and Nadal surely can't beat him at every Slam. Plus he's clearly stepped his game up both on and off court a lot under Lendl and that's gonna be the bridge between him losing and winning Slams. Don't see the likes of Ferrer/Tsonga/Potro being a sustained threat to him because they're not on his level. Sure they're capable of beating him on their day but not continuously at slams like Federer and Nadal have beat him. His time's coming up now.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Del Potro is only 23 though. He's got a lot of time to win another slam. Nadal, and Federer will probs be gone, while Del Potro will still be playing. I think he will win at least 1 more, but we'll just have to see.
> 
> Goran had his massive serve though :lol


A legend aswell.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *He'll win one at some point, no doubt. Him, Rafa and Djokovic are all around the same age which sucks for him. Any other era and he already would have won a couple with plenty more to follow. French he'll never win but with Federer reaching the end and not being unstoppable anymore he should win one of the hard court slams and/or Wimbledon in the next couple of years. Djokovic he's capable of beating and Nadal surely can't beat him at every Slam. Plus he's clearly stepped his game up both on and off court a lot under Lendl and that's gonna be the bridge between him losing and winning Slams. Don't see the likes of Ferrer/Tsonga/Potro being a sustained threat to him because they're not on his level. Sure they're capable of beating him on their day but not continuously at slams like Federer and Nadal have beat him. His time's coming up now.*


Del Potro hasn't recovered his form yet from his 2009 injury. When he does, then he'll be a sustained threat.

And it's easy to say that He would have won a Slam in another era. I could say that about Tsonga, but it doesn't make it so. Take the 90's for example. You have to remember that courts were faster back in the 90's, and you had Sampras, Agassi, Becker, etc... all at the top during that time. Murray may have been amazing, but he also may have not doen anything in that time. There is no way to tell

Murray is 25 now. His best chance is over the next 2 years or so. Will he do it? we'll see. Now is his best chance though


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

The slowing down of the courts hashelped players like nadal/Murray a lot, that's why you hardly ever see serve and volley anymore. Just the same old pushing the ball over the nest. Not all players do that, but just sayin, the grass court is almost as slow as the hard court now ffs


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> The slowing down of the courts hashelped players like nadal/Murray a lot, that's why you hardly ever see serve and volley anymore. Just same old basline rallies


Yeah, there's not many players who use the serve and Volley a lot anymore.
Federer uses it as times. Tsonga uses it. There the ones off top of my head. Tsonga is probabaly the one who attacks the net the most in todays game. That is unless i have missed someone out

In the 90's, the serve and Volley was used a lot. Especially by Sampras, who as you know, was "The man" of that era. 

I think they should speed up the courts personally.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah, it is ridiculous how slow the courts are now. Too slow. The grass court are very slow compared to last time now.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Yeah, it is ridiculous how slow the courts are now. Too slow. The grass court are very slow compared to last time now.


I agree. These courts are favouring Defensive minded players like Nadal. Can't they find a happy medium :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Yeah, there's not many players who use the serve and Volley a lot anymore.
> Federer uses it as times. Tsonga uses it. There the ones off top of my head. Tsonga is probabaly the one who attacks the net the most in todays game. That is unless i have missed someone out
> 
> In the 90's, the serve and Volley was used a lot. Especially by Sampras, who as you know, was "The man" of that era.
> ...


That's why I took so much notice of Tsonga after Australian Open 2008, the wya he attacked the net and destroyed Nadal, THAT"S how you beat Nadal


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

That match was great. Tsonga truely did destroy Nadal, It was incredible. That was the match and tournament that put Tsonga on the map


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nadal only committed something like 6 UNFORCED ERRORS and got beaten by a score of 6-2,6-3,6-2 wow


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Nadal only committed something like 6 UNFORCED ERRORS and got beaten by a score of 6-2,6-3,6-2 wow


Allez Jo!!

He was unseeded for that tournament too, and had a tough draw. Shame he didn't win the final.

Speaking of Tsonga. He won again last night Against Stakhovsky 7-6 (1), 6-4.

Jo's ROS needs to improve. His backhand is improving, but still needs to some work.

US Open draw is today i think.  So i made a thread for the US Open. Slams deserve their own threads imo. All the other tennis discussion can go in here, while US Open discussion could go in there 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/633073-us-open-tennis-2012-discussion-thread.html


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*US Open (Tennis) 2012 Discussion thread*

I think Slams deserve their own threads (Y)

The draw is made today, and the tournament is just around the corner. I'll post the draw below unless someone beats me to it.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Nah, I think it would be better to discuss it here.

I want Murray to be in the Federer draw. I want to see a semifinal match between them in a slam for the first time.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Nah, I think it would be better to discuss it here.
> 
> I want Murray to be in the Federer draw. I want to see a semifinal match between them in a slam for the first time.


I'm Not fussed either way. (Y) We had a thread for Wimbledon, so you know...

I'm hoping that Tsonga gets drawn in Ferrer's quarter.

Djokovic
Del Potro

Tsonga 
Ferrer

Murray
Berdych

Tipsarevic
Federer

I'll be happy with that. If both Del Potro and Tsonga make it through to semis, then one of my faves are in the final, which is great. Plus, there is a potential Murray-Fed semi final showdown


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Merged the two threads together. Don't really think there is any need for a separate thread. This tennis thread was used during the Olympics when there was a Olympic thread and it's unlikely anyone is going to be speaking about different tennis during the US Open, so may as well just keep it going as one.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> Merged the two threads together. Don't really think there is any need for a separate thread. This tennis thread was used during the Olympics when there was a Olympic thread and it's unlikely anyone is going to be speaking about different tennis during the US Open, so may as well just keep it going as one.


Fair enough (Y)

I have a feeling that Slava is going to do bad in singles  I don't know why, but i think she'll crash out within the first 3 rounds. Lets hope she does something in doubles with King.

Womens quarters. I hope for something like...

Azarenka
Wozniacki

Serena 
Kerber

Sharapova
Stosur 

Kvitova
Radwanska

I dunno. I just thought of that. Wouldn't mind Kerber and Azarenka in the same quarter. They put on a good match at the Olympics


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hoping Murray, Tsonga or Del Potro takes the Men's title. And of course, I'll always back THE GOAT (Serena) for the Women's.

Can't wait for this to get underway. Love me some Grand Slam Tennis :mark:


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> Hoping Murray, Tsonga or Del Potro takes the Men's title. And of course, I'll always back THE GOAT (Serena) for the Women's.
> 
> Can't wait for this to get underway. Love me some Grand Slam Tennis :mark:


Tsonga or Del Po yeah!!!

Murray :no:

Before you ask, i'm not really a Murray fan. I wouldn't mind if he wins, but i'm not rooting for him.

Not too fussed who wins the womens tbh. I know that Shvedova doesn't really stand a chance, so i'm not too fussed


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Federer vs Donald Young in the 1st round :lol

Djkovic and Ferrer in same half, so that means Murray and Federer in same half. Tsonga is in Murray's quarter i think.

Federer
Verdasco
Fish
Simon

Almagro
Mayer
Querrey
Berdych

Murray
Lopez
Granollers
Raonic

Cilic
Nishikori
Chardy
Tsonga


Tipsarevic
Troicki
Kohlschreiber
Isner

Gasquet
Haas
Youzhny
Ferrer

Del Potro
Seppi
Roddick
Monaco

Dolgopolov
Wawrinka
Benneteau
Djokovic

Shvedova vs King in the first round in the womens :mark:

Serena is in Radwanska's half, while Sharapova is in Azarenka's. Kerber in Radwanska's quarter. Thats the quarter Slava is in too


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

There's some tasty looking sections to the draw.



nazzac said:


> Federer
> Verdasco
> Fish
> Simon
> ...


Aside from the Del Potro one they all look fairly competitive, but you'd still expect to see the top seeds go through. It does look like there'll be some exciting early round matches though if you look at that draw.




nazzac said:


> Before you ask, i'm not really a Murray fan. I wouldn't mind if he wins, but i'm not rooting for him.


That's the boat I'm in too. Apart from my mum's boyfriend the rest of my family & mates all hate his guts. Tsonga's the one I root for in the men's, Nalbandian too.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Full womens draw

*1ST QUARTER*

[1] Azarenka
Panova
Zahlavova Strycova
Q
Hsieh
Q
Razzano
Zheng

Goerges
Q
Minella
[WC] Rogowska
Foretz
Tatishvili
Cirstea
[16] Lisicki

[9] Li
Watson
Q
Dellacqua
Q
Robson
[WC] Duval
[23] Clijsters

Lepchenko
Johansson
Q
[WC] Cohen
Q
Q
Martic
[7] Stosur

*2ND QUARTER*

[3] Sharapova
Czink
Dominguez Lino
Karatantcheva
Bacsinsky
[WC] Burdette
Hradecka
Medina

Petrova
Gajdosova
Halep
Benesova
Cadantu
Wozniak
[WC] Oudin
Safarova

Bartoli
Hampton
Oprandi
Petkovic
[WC] Mladenovic
Erakovic
Hantuchova
Pavlyuchenkova

Wickmayer
Q
Parmentier
Krajicek
[WC] Gibbs
Cornet
Hercog
Kvitova

*3RD QUARTER*

Wozniacki
Begu
Soler
Q
Pironkova
Giorgi
Morita
Niculescu

Schiavone
Stephens
Amanmuradova
Q
Date
Arvidsson
Q
Ivanovic

Kirielnko
Scheepers
Szavay
Arn
Voskoboeva
Rus
Hlavackova
Zakopalova

Peng
Vesnina
Makarova
Q
Lucic
Martinez Sanchez
Vanderweghe
S Williams

*4TH QUARTER*

Kerber
Keothavong
Mattek
V Williams
Q
Babos
Govortsova
Paszek

McHale
Bertens
Q
Falconi
Dushevina
Q
Muguruza
Errani

Cibulkova
Larsson
Jovanovski
Barthel
King
Shvedova
U Radwanska
Vinci

Jankovic
Bondarenko
Q
Peer
Pervak
Suarez
Bratchikova
A Radwanska


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Heather Watson's been screwed unfortunately, drawn against Li Na. I couldn't give two shits about Keothavong and she'll be out against Kerber. Kirilenko/Scheepers should be a decent first round match and a potential upset with the way Scheepers has been playing this week.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Federer win plz


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Slava should make the 4th round at least here. She can beat all her potential first 3 round opponents. Serena may aswell get a bye to the semi's.

From the mens first round, Del Potro vs Nalbandian is a stand out match. Tsonga is in Murray's quarter, and Fed's half unfortunately. In fact Murray has a hard draw. Could face Raonic in the 4th round


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Full Mens draw

[1]R.FEDERER v D.YOUNG
[Q] v B.PHAU
A.RAMOS v [WC]R.GINEPRI
R.MACHADO v [25]F.VERDASCO

[23]M.FISH v G.SOEDA
N.DAVYDENKO v [Q]
I.KARLOVIC v [Q]
M.RUSSELL v [16]G.SIMON

[11]N.ALMAGRO v R.STEPANEK
N.MAHUT v P.PETZSCHNER
B.KAVCIC v F.CIPOLLA
[WC]J.SOCK v [22]F.MAYER

[27]S.QUERREY v Y.LU
R.RAMIREZ HIDALGO v S.DEVVARMAN
D.ISTOMIN v J.ZOPP
D.GOFFIN v [6]T.BERDYCH

[3]A.MURRAY v A.BOGOMOLOV JR.
[Q] v I.DODIG
T.BELLUCCI v P.ANDUJAR
R.HAASE v [30]F.LOPEZ

[24]M.GRANOLLERS v [WC]D.KUDLA
L.LACKO v [WC]J.BLAKE
P.MATHIEU v I.ANDREEV
S.GIRALDO v [15]M.RAONIC

[12]M.CILIC v M.MATOSEVIC
[Q] v A.UNGUR
[Q] v [Q]
[Q] v [17]K.NISHIKORI

[32]J.CHARDY v F.VOLANDRI
T.ITO v M.EBDEN
M.KLIZAN v A.FALLA
[Q] v [5]J.TSONGA

[8]J.TIPSAREVIC v [WC]G.RUFIN
B.BAKER v J.HAJEK
[Q] v [Q]
C.STEBE v [29]V.TROICKI

[19]P.KOHLSCHREIBER v M.LLODRA
G.DIMITROV v B.PAIRE
M.KUKUSHKIN v J.NIEMINEN
X.MALISSE v [9]J.ISNER

[13]R.GASQUET v A.MONTANES
J.MELZER v [Q]
[WC]S.JOHNSON v R.RAM
E.GULBIS v [21]T.HAAS

[28]M.YOUZHNY v G.MULLER
T.KAMKE v [WC]L.HEWITT
[Q] v D.GIMENO-TRAVER
K.ANDERSON v [4]D.FERRER

[7]J.DEL POTRO v D.NALBANDIAN
B.BECKER v R.HARRISON
L.KUBOT v L.MAYER
T.ROBREDO v [26]A.SEPPI

[20]A.RODDICK v [Q]
C.BERLOCQ v B.TOMIC
E.ROGER-VASSELIN v F.FOGNINI
G.GARCIA-LOPEZ v [10]J.MONACO

[14]A.DOLGOPOLOV v J.LEVINE
M.BAGHDATIS v [Q]
S.DARCIS v M.JAZIRI
S.STAKHOVSKY v [18]S.WAWRINKA

[31]J.BENNETEAU v O.ROCHUS
[WC]D.NOVIKOV v J.JANOWICZ
R.DUTRA SILVA v[Q]
P.LORENZI v [2]N.DJOKOVIC


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

The US Open is the best slam for timings. Play usually starts at 4pm and doesn't go too late into the night so I can get back from work in time to watch it. There's some cracking first round matches in the men's draw.

[11]N.ALMAGRO v R.STEPANEK
D.GOFFIN v [6]T.BERDYCH
[19]P.KOHLSCHREIBER v M.LLODRA
X.MALISSE v [9]J.ISNER
[13]R.GASQUET v A.MONTANES
E.GULBIS v [21]T.HAAS
K.ANDERSON v [4]D.FERRER
[7]J.DEL POTRO v D.NALBANDIAN - Fuck sake, why?!
S.STAKHOVSKY v [18]S.WAWRINKA


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

When does the Open start?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

The Lady Killer said:


> When does the Open start?


Next week. 27th August


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Sweet thanks. I'm not the biggest tennis follower but I always watch the Slams.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Tsgona looked sharp in his match, so did Isner should be a good final. Tsonga to win it in 3 sets


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Really hope both Fed and Murray make the semis. Want to see them face again.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Me too, Djokovic has the easier draw I reckon


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Tsgona looked sharp in his match, so did Isner should be a good final. Tsonga to win it in 3 sets


Tsonga vs Isner is the semi final. Berdych and Querry is the other one (Y)

Tsonga won comfortabely, which is really good. He didn't need to got to tiebreaks AGAIN!!

Fed and Murray aren't going to face each other in the semi's cause Tsonga is going to beat Murray :torres


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

on the website it said final, Berdych will win the other one


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Anyway, i hate this match-up for Jo. Isner perhaps has the best serve in Tennis at the moment, and Jo's return of serve is shite. This has tiebreakers written all over it


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea wouldn't be surprised if all three sets went to a tie-break


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I think it's a good time for Jo to tank. He's got a few good matches under his belt, he doesn't need this really. Just sit back and let Isner serve his way through, hold quick and drop a service game . Then Jo can Get prepared for the open, but he's got a tough draw with Murray potentially in the quarters and Fed in the semis


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Well he didn't tank, but he lost without taking it serously. Isner defeats Tsonga 6-4,3-6,7-6. Like i said, Jo has got match preparation for the Open, and now has a few days rest to get ready. This was a good thing in the end


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Started to watch Tennis more and more recently. Actually excited for The Open since it's on at times people are actually awake in America. :side:


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Brye said:


> Started to watch Tennis more and more recently. Actually excited for The Open since it's on at times people are actually awake in America. :side:


Yeah, i was kinda like that earlier this year. I used to just watch the slams, I was a casual really. I've always liked the sport, just never followed it. But i started to watch more after RG this year. Wimbledon was just around the corner at that time, so i watched Wimbledon every day. Now i follow the sport a lot more, watching and following more tournaments, studying it a lot more, read up on some history and stuff.

I've been a Tsonga fan since 2008 Australian Open. I loved watching him play, and he's got a great personality too. I've been a Slava fan (her in my AV if you don't know) since RG this year after she be Li Na. I love the way she played, and i became a fan. Then i saw her personality on and off court, and that made me an even bigger fan. I knew about her before that due to her doubles success, but never payed attention to her till RG this year. 

It's a good honest sport. If you follow the open this year from start to finish, you will probs get more into it. Also, choosing a player or Players to support may help make it more exciting too


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Who is Federer's most likely opponent in the quarters?


Sharapova will win for women easily. :side:


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Who is Federer's most likely opponent in the quarters?
> 
> 
> Sharapova will win for women easily. :side:


Berdych maybe?

I'll be surprised of Sharapova doesn't make the semis at least with her draw


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol why am I nt surprised the third set went to a tie-brak.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Lol why am I nt surprised the third set went to a tie-brak.


I'm suprised that there wasn't more tie-breakers :lol

I didn't expect Jo to break him in the 2nd. Isner vs Berdych is the final.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hoping Isner wins


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Same, i don't want Berdych catching up to Tsonga in the rankings.

Anyone doing the bracket challenge on USOpen.Org?

http://bracketchallenge.usopen.org/

Basically you fill the womens and mens bracket. I ended up with Djokovic winning against Tsonga in the final (Optimisim for Tsonga.) For womens i had Azarenka winning against Kerber in the final. (i don't think Serena will play at the level she did at the Olympics)Slava made the quarters before losing to Kerber


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Just laced my picks, I never seem to do good with these.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I want Isner to win because I dislike Berdych, just don't like his attitude on court.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Just laced my picks, I never seem to do good with these.


Who you got from the Quarter Finals onwards?

I had

Federer vs Berdych
Tsonga vs Murray

Djokovic vs Del Potro
Isner vs Ferrer

then for the semis i had

Federer vs Tsonga
Djokovic vs Isner

then Djokovic vs Tsonga final, with Djokovic winning.

For the womens i had

Azarenka vs Li Na
Sharapova vs Kvitova

Serena vs Wozniaki
Kerber vs Shvedova

then...

Azarenka vs Sharapova
Serena vs Kerber

Then Azarenka vs Kerber final with Vika winning it.

I'm allowed to be a little optimistic in some of my picks


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

John Isner wins Winston Salem. Surprise there's a tiebreak 

Defeats Berdych 3-6 6-4 7-6 (11-9)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Isner 33-15 in tierbreaks now


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Isner and his tiebreaks :lol

Kvitova just beat Kirilenko in New Haven final. 7-6 (11-9), 7-5. Kiri was a break up and serving for the set in the 2nd

Day 1 schedule for the US Open is out too

http://www.usopen.org/en_US/scores/schedule/index.html?promo=subnav


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Roger Federer on the first night! Might go Flushing Meadows to see him pay in the second week.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Fed vs Donald Young is a watcher for me. I'll have to see what other matches i would like to watch


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Some guy posted the best 1st round matches a couple of pages back.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

There's not many of those interesting matches on the first day. Might just watch the matches in Arthur Ashe stadium


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Is Shevedova playing?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Is Shevedova playing?


Nopee. I doubt that her match will be on a show court anyway, even though her first round match is very interesting.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Who she playing?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Who she playing?


Vania King :lol

Yep, her doubles partner and good friend. Thats why it's so interesting. If they weren't partners, i'd say that Slava would easily take Vania out in 2 without hesitation. But the fact that they are partners means that they know each others game, and it might be close. 

I still think Slava will win in 2 though.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lool, interesting but she should win


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

She shoudl, but the problem is with Shvedova is that you never know. If she's playing well, she should go far in this tournament.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I think Del Potro will go to the semis in this tournament.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> I think Del Potro will go to the semis in this tournament.


I think if he gets past Djokovic in the quarters, then he will make the final. I don't think Ferrer,Isner, Tisparivic (howevber you spell it) would beat Del Potro. The winner of the Del Potro and Djokovic quarter is a shoe in for the final imo


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

It'd be awesome to see Del Potro back in a final, Fed/Potro rematch!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

no, Tsonga vs Del Potro :side:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Tsonga in Fed's draw aswell? damm


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Tsonga in Fed's draw aswell? damm


Yeah, Tsonga is in Murrays quarter and Fed's half


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> It'd be awesome to see Del Potro back in a final, Fed/Potro rematch!


No thanks, they have faced to many times this year and the match will remind me of the 2009 US Open final.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^yeaa well all their matches are always close and exciting so why wouldn't you want to see a good match? Plus he can get his revenge from 2009.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

It's not going to happen anyway because Tsonga is going to beat Federer and Murray


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seen as though we are less than 24 hours away, i think it's time to make some predictions. 

Heres some of mine:
- Djokovic will win it by beating Federer in the final 
- Murray will disapoint his fans by crashing out to Raonic in the 4th round
- Tsonga will make the semi finals where he will lose to Federer after being 2 sets to 1 up
- Kerber will reach the womens final,by defeating Serena in the semis
- Either Azarenka or Sharapova will win the womens tournament
- Shvedova will reach the Quarter Finals by beating Radwanska in the 4th round and will come close to beating Kerber in the Quarters before having a mental choke near the end.
- David Ferrer won't reach the Quarter Finals
- John Isner will make the semi finals

If i think of any more, i'll post them. Post some fo yours, i'm quite interested in what you guys think will happen


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I hope that second one is true!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Murray has a lot of expectation and pressure on him after his OG run, and i think he will crumble under it


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> I hope that second one is true!


Why? Are you starting to dislike Murray? Cause he didn't let Federer win the gold?

I remember you saying that you will cheer for Murray in a slam final against any opponent excluding Federer.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Got any predictions yourselves, Samoon and Dolce?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I posted it after Wimbledon, not sure which page, I still stand by those predictions.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I can't watch the Federer match because it's on too late. 1am tomorrow morning in the UK, and i'm not staying up for it. I wanted to watch that match too, but ah well.

Doubles draw if anyone is interested.

*Womens*
(1)Huber/Raymond v Daniilidou/Dellacqua
Gajdosova/Rosolska v Govortsova/Kudryavtseva
Dushevina/Tanasugarn v Foretz Gacon /Lucic
Krajicek/Parmentier v (16)Hsieh/Medina Garrigues

(10)Benesova/Zahlavova Strycova v Bertens/Rus
Begu/Cornet v Kerber/Paszek
(wc)Clijsters/Flipkens v Chuang/Zhang
Birnerova/Oprandi v (7)Srebotnik/Zheng

(3)Hlavackova/Hradecka v Czink/Szavay
Barthel/Malek v Jankovic/Jovanovski
(wc)Crawford/Kiick v Dekmeijere/Jugic-Salkic
Chan/Chan v (14)Grandin/Uhlirova

(12)Rodionova/Voskoboeva v Groenefeld/Martic
Lisicki/Peng v Peer/Robson
(wc)Keys/Pegula v Amanmuradova/Niculescu
Erakovic/Watson v (6)Makarova/Vesnina

(8)Llagostera Vives/Martinez Sanchez v Pavlyuchenkova/Safarova
Soler-Espinosa/Suarez Navarro v (wc)Min/Oudin
Babos/Stephens v Husarova/Rybarikova
Cibulkova/Hantuchova v (9)Kops-Jones/Spears

(15)Jans-Ignacik/Mladenovic v Arvidsson/Larsson
(wc)Burdette/Gibbs v (wc)Williams/Williams
Cadantu/Johansson v (wc)Falconi/Sanchez
Keothavong/Tatishvili v (4)Kirilenko/Petrova

(5)King/Shvedova v Hercog/Klepac
Pliskova/Pliskova v Bratchikova/Panova
Halep/Savchuk v Voracova/Zakopalova
Date-Krumm/Wozniak v (11)Goerges/Peschke

(13)Mattek-Sands/Mirza v Brianti/Cirstea
Bondarenko/Pironkova v Jurak/Marosi
Minella/Petkovic v Craybas/Scheepers
Lepchenko/Zheng v (2)Errani/Vinci

*Mens*
MIRNYI BLR / NESTOR CAN [1] vs. JOHNSON USA / SOCK USA (W)
NORMAN BEL / WASKE GER vs. CERMAK CZE / MERTINAK SVK
BLAKE USA / QUERREY USA vs. HUEY PHI / INGLOT GBR
MURRAY GBR / SA BRA vs. PEYA AUT / SOARES BRA [15]

MELZER AUT / PETZSCHNER GER [10] (W) vs. FISHER AUS / KERR AUS
BRUNSTROM SWE / CERRETANI USA vs. DELGADO GBR / SKUPSKI GBR
KUBOT POL / YOUZHNY RUS vs. ECKER GER / NIEMINEN FIN
CHARDY FRA / KLIZAN SVK vs. GRANOLLERS ESP / LOPEZ ESP [6]

LINDSTEDT SWE / TECAU ROU [3] vs. BRACCIALI ITA / ZEBALLOS ARG
RAMIREZ HIDALGO ESP / RAMOS ESP vs. PAIRE FRA / ROGER-VASSELIN FRA
STAKHOVSKY UKR / TROICKI SRB vs. KOHLMANN GER / PHAU GER
KNOWLE AUT / POLASEK SVK vs. MARRERO ESP / VERDASCO ESP [13]

MARRAY GBR / NIELSEN DEN [11] vs. CIPOLLA ITA / FOGNINI ITA
LEVINE USA / MATOSEVIC AUS vs. BUCHANAN USA / KLAHN USA (W)
NALBANDIAN ARG / SCHWANK ARG vs. KARLOVIC CRO / MOSER GER
BROWN GER / KAS GER vs. PAES IND / STEPANEK CZE [5]



BHUPATHI IND / BOPANNA IND [8] vs. EBDEN AUS / TOMIC AUS
BOGOMOLOV JR. RUS / KLAASEN RSA vs. ITO JPN / SOEDA JPN
BERLOCQ ARG / MAYER ARG vs. DLOUHY CZE / DOLGOPOLOV UKR
KUKUSHKIN KAZ / LU TPE vs. QURESHI PAK / ROJER NED [9]

FLEMING GBR / HUTCHINS GBR [14] vs. KAVCIC SLO / ZOPP EST
EMMRICH GER / SIJSLING NED vs. BAKER USA / RAM USA
ELGIN RUS / ISTOMIN UZB vs. ERLICH ISR / RAM ISR
HARRISON USA / HARRISON USA (W) vs. FYRSTENBERG POL / MATKOWSKI POL [4]

LLODRA FRA / ZIMONJIC SRB [7] vs. MONROE USA / YOUNG USA (W)
BENNETEAU FRA / MAHUT FRA vs. RATIWATANA THA / RATIWATANA THA
REYNOLDS USA / RUSSELL USA (W) vs. NOVIKOV USA / REDLICKI USA (W)
CABAL COL / FARAH COL vs. DODIG CRO / MELO BRA [12]

GONZALEZ MEX / LIPSKY USA [16] vs. HAASE NED / SEPPI ITA
ANDUJAR ESP / GARCIA-LOPEZ ESP vs. KNOWLES BAH / MALISSE BEL
BUTORAC USA / HANLEY AUS vs. HAJEK CZE / LACKO SVK
DARCIS BEL / GOFFIN BEL vs. BRYAN USA / BRYAN USA [2]

I'm only paying attention to Shvedova/King in the womens for obvious reasons. I think they can do well here. At least the semis IMO


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Is Murray on course to face Federer in the semi then if he wins his quarter of the draw?*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Is Murray on course to face Federer in the semi then if he wins his quarter of the draw?*


Yeah, Murray is in the same half was Roger. But Murray has a touhg quarter to go through to get there


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*True. I guess you have to beat the best at some point though. Great opportunity for Ferrer and Isner to make a Slam semi from their quarter. Be nice if Isner can get that far in the US slam. 5/2 for either to win that quarter are very nice odds.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *True. I guess you have to beat the best at some point though. Great opportunity for Ferrer and Isner to make a Slam semi from their quarter. Be nice if Isner can get that far in the US slam. 5/2 for either to win that quarter are very nice odds.*


I've predicted that Isner will make the semis. The draw has been quite kind to him, plus it's on home soil. That should give him enough motivation to do well


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I've got Isner in my bracket prediction thing to get to the semi final too. His serve might trouble Ferrer and it's his best surface by a long way, plus he's going into it on good form too, and confidence helps a hell of a lot.

Murray won't have it easy in his quarter, but if he wants to win a slam he should be beating guys like Raonic comfortably.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I just have a feeling that Raonic will take Murray out. I don't know why, but i do. Many think it's Murray's time to win a slam, well i think if he is to win a slam, it will be over the next 2 years


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Silly american weather *


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Murray is playing atm, while all the other matches are still delayed. Murray a break down in the 1st set


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*4 games and already 4 breaks :lol*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, Murray breaks back. What a mess they are making on serve :lol: . The other matches should be resuming soon. James Blake's match has got going again, and so is Bartoli's


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Murray can't lose to this jobber can he?*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Murray is most definitely not GOATing today. Looking forward to seeing Robson GOAT all over New York later though.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

One Brit bites the dust. Li Na defeats Heather Watson 6-2,6-3. Expected really. Murray is the first one to hold serve in his match. It only took 5 games for soemone to hold :lol


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Took him half an hour but at least Murray's turned up now. Shame for Watson getting Li Na in the 1st round. Expect her to get to the semis and be maybe the biggest threat to Serena.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Took him half an hour but at least Murray's turned up now. Shame for Watson getting Li Na in the 1st round. Expect her to get to the semis and be maybe the biggest threat to Serena.*


She'll have to get to the final to face Serena (and there is no guarentee of Serena getting there too). But i think Li Na will have a good run here. She's been on good form recently.

the 2 German women in trouble. Lisicki is a break down in the 3rd set, and Julia Goerges faces a break point in the 3rd when she coems back on


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Bogomolov seems insistent on out-WOATing Murray. Murray given up and decided to GOAT instead.

Edit: I can only really see Li or Kvitova beating Serena unless Serena plays terrible one day.*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Lisicki and Georges both out already.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I think Kerber will beat Serena in the semis.

Murray a break down in the 2nd.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Shvedova vs King are 2nd on court 11 tomorrow  Thats oen i'll definately be watching.

James Blake is through, and Murray just broke back


----------



## Dale-wrestliing08 (Jul 30, 2008)

murray through


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Murray through as he should. But his performance was poor, and will need to improve later on if he's going to have a chance of winning it

Edit* Germanys missery continues. Lisicki, Goerges,Mayer and Petkovic are all out in the first round


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Lisicki and Georges both out already.*


Dam Goerges


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Federer defeats Young in straight sets. Never in doubt. Sharapova wins in straight sets, as does Azarenka. None of the top players in either mens or womens have been upset yet


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Federer might play Verdasco 3rd round, might be interesting.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Both my favourites are playing at the same time today  Why can't they play at different times, so i can watch both? I expect wins from both of them here. Tsonga is facing a qualifier, and should win. Slava should beat King, because i think that Slava is the superior singles player. Although, you never know with Shvedova, because she might not turn up here and have a poor game.

I'll be shocked if Federer doesn't reach the semis here. Most of the suprises have come in the womens draw so far. Is there a suprise in store today?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hope my picks don't lose tomorrow :sad;


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Bloody Cilic shit me up. I put £150 on 10 matches and I've got back to find out he was 2 sets down against no-one. Thankfully he pulled it back. I just need Roddick, Isner, Tipsarevic, Wozniacki & Radwanska to come through today. Istomin slipped up in a £25 accumulator but that's nothing.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Bloody Cilic shit me up. I put £150 on 10 matches and I've got back to find out he was 2 sets down against no-one. Thankfully he pulled it back. I just need Roddick, Isner, Tipsarevic, Wozniacki & Radwanska to come through today. Istomin slipped up in a £25 accumulator but that's nothing.


Radwanska (assuming you mean Aga) is doing well for you atm. 3-0 up in the first set and on serve


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah the little cutey pie. That's good to know. Roddick is the worrying one atm.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Yeah the little cutey pie. That's good to know. Roddick is the worrying one atm.


You better not put a bet on Aga going past round 4 because she is not getting past Shvedova 

Good luck with your other bets. I'm sure they will all win, even though Roddick is the worrying one, like you said.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I've got Cibulkova to get past Radwanska. I don't why but I've got a feeling Shvedova won't go very far tbh. I hope I'm wrong and I might well be.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™;11950530 said:


> I've got Cibulkova to get past Radwanska. I don't why but I've got a feeling Shvedova won't go very far tbh. I hope I'm wrong and I might well be.


Yeah i have the same exact feeling . Even though she's my favourite player, i do have a a big doubt in my mind. I've gone on a limb and said she'd prove me wrong and get to the Quarter Finals, but like i said, i have a bad feeling about this tournament. The prediction is more out of optimism than a feeling or thought

Hope she proves that feeling wrong and gets to the 4th round at least


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsonga wins in straight sets. Almost made a mess of the 3rd set, but pulled through. 6-3,6-1,7-6


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Slava!! Beats King in straight sets 6-4,6-2. Almost made a meal of it, but pulled through. Marry me please??? 

She looked good at points. Some really good winners from her. Her backhand is great when it's on, one of the best shots in womens tennis. A few errors though, which she needs to sort out, but a good victory. Cute hug at the end too


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Does anyone else bet in play on the Tennis matches? It's really addictive but if you're smart enough there's some really quick and easy money to be made.

Ivanovic was in beast mode today. Shame she'll be in WOAT mode in a few days though. Easy to knock the quality of the womens tour right not but it does make for a more exciting slam than the mens pre semis as literally anyone can lose to anyone quite conceivably whereas with the mens there's a pretty big gap between the top 10 or so and the rest. Raonic having a difficult 5 setter will only be good for Murray if he has to meet him.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Does anyone else bet in play on the Tennis matches? It's really addictive but if you're smart enough there's some really quick and easy money to be made.
> 
> Ivanovic was in beast mode today. Shame she'll be in WOAT mode in a few days though. Easy to knock the quality of the womens tour right not but it does make for a more exciting slam than the mens pre semis as literally anyone can lose to anyone quite conceivably whereas with the mens there's a pretty big gap between the top 10 or so and the rest. Raonic having a difficult 5 setter will only be good for Murray if he has to meet him.*


Yeah, the Raonic match was good for Murray. I think the quality of the womens game is fine. Obviously is not near the standard of the mens game, but you can get some good matches in the womens game. Like you said, it's also really competitive, because near enough anyone can win at any given time.

In other news, Nalbandian is apparently out of the US Open. Replaced by Serra. Easy win for Del Potro i think


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Does anyone else bet in play on the Tennis matches? It's really addictive but if you're smart enough there's some really quick and easy money to be made.*


Yep. The momentum in the match isn't usually reflected in the odds. I almost always jump on bets when big guns go a set or even two down. Federer at Wimbledon has made me a bit. Falla a couple of years ago, Bennetau this year and at the French when he was 2-0 down against Del Potro while Novak was 2-1 down against Tsonga. It was clear they were both going to win with Del Potro injured and Novak's Novak.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

:lmao wozniacki already out.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^FAIL

Djokovic won in 74 minutes :O


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I didn't see Djokovic. Did he play really well or did his opponent suck really bad? No major shocks in the mens so far. The closest has probs been Monaco getting dumped out this early. Womens have seen quite a few seeds go out in round 1


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Na Djokovic was very good, he's got an easy draw so he should makei t all the way to the SF at least.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I thought Federer was going to play today, he is playing tommorow. Expect Federer to reach the semis easily. He has an easy draw to the semis.



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Na Djokovic was very good, he's got an easy draw so he should makei t all the way to the SF at least.


He is most likely to face Potro in the quarters, not easy at all.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Wozniacki :lol

Amazes me how many very average womens players make it so high up the rankings.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> I thought Federer was going to play today, he is playing tommorow. Expect Federer to reach the semis easily. He has an easy draw to the semis.
> 
> 
> 
> He is most likely to face Potro in the quarters, not easy at all.


K didn't see Del Potro, should get to the QF


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

TBH,i think the only person i expect to stand in the way of Djokovic making the final is Del Potro. The winner of that QF will make the final imo.

I'm a bit annoyed that Fed is not on today. There is nothing that really interests me about todays draw in the mens now Del Potro has a new opponent. I'll still be keeping tabs on the matches though.

Kerber has saved Germany though. I think all the other German women have been sent packing early. The womens game is really unpredictable. If it has anything over the mens game, it is the unpredictablity of matches and tournaments.

Oh, and Team Smile is back in the doubles tournament. Not on a show court though


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Only simple Quarter is Federer's. Be an upset if anyone in his Quarter beats him. Other Quarters could easily go one way or another with Murray/Tsonga, Ferrer/Isner and Djokovic/Del Potro. *


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Ferrer through in straight sets. Azarenka likewise in the womens. No real shocks as of yet.

Shvedova/King won their first round doubles match against Hercog/Klepac 6-0,6-1  Awesome start for team smile.

Federer with the easier quarter, but is more likely to have a stronger semi final opponent, while Djokovic has a hard possible QF, but an easier possible semi final. Murray has the hardest quarter overall i think


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Tipsarevic just come back from two sets down to level it up. He better pull this out. I've got an £100 accumulator with him in it, and after Wozni-crap-i last night I'll be fuming if he goes out.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tipsy pulled it out Nige. Quite a lot of 2 set leads are getting levelled back up again. Can't anyone finish a match off??

Clijsters vs Robson on after Isner. TBH, Clijsters is a bad matchup for Robson, Clijsters will win this match i think


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

1/5 on Clijsters winning 2-0. She'll destroy Robson.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™;11954793 said:


> 1/5 on Clijsters winning 2-0. She'll destroy Robson.


Yeah, Clijsters will make Robson move here. Robsons main weakness is her movement, so Kim should win fairly comfortably

Edit* Hewitt through in 4 sets


----------



## Guybush Threepwood (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow, two male Aussies through to the second round of a Grand Slam. I can't remember the last time that happened. 

C'mon Tomic and Hewitt.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Isner through in 4 sets. Guess what? He won 2 more tiebreaks.

I also just read an article online, and Shvedova sounds like she feels guilty for beating King. Slava apologised to her at the net. Don't be sorry, you did what you had to do to go through. Vania seems happier about losing, than Slava does about winning.

Anyway, tomorrows schedule is out

http://www.usopen.org/en_US/scores/schedule/schedule10.html


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Robson looking good. This should go to a tie-break and she looks as likely as Clijsters. She's bossing her around court even more than Kim is her.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Kim started well too. Robson doing better than i thought she would.

Del Potro is in a 2nd set tie break against Serra.

Serenus a break down in doubles. Come on Lee-Walters and Moulton!!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Got £570 on Kim 2-0. So nervous but good for Laura. I've won £200 so far on next game winners.

*Edit:* For fuck sake. Come on Laura, make it 2-0 now.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Robson is GOATing yet again.

FINISH HER LAURA, FINISH HERRRRRRRRR*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tommy Haas joins the 2 set lead squandered club. This could be Kims last ever match. It's like a young lion vs Old Lion story here

Found this interview with Slava: http://www.tennischannel.com/video/

She is so cute and adorable. I Can't help but love that woman. (P.S slava is cuter than Aga Radwanska Nige )


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Serena with her ankle all taped up. Please don't stop her GOAting this tournament.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Tommy Haas joins the 2 set lead squandered club. This could be Kims last ever match. It's like a young lion vs Old Lion story here
> 
> Found this interview with Slava: http://www.tennischannel.com/video/
> 
> She is so cute and adorable. I Can't help but love that woman. (P.S slava is cuter than Aga Radwanska Nige )


Careful mate. You might be getting close to that restraining order we were talking about!!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Careful mate. You might be getting close to that restraining order we were talking about!!


Oh yeah. Forgot about that. But i'm still right mate, and you know it 

First set to Serenus. Damn.

Come on Del Potro, beat this guy!! Lol at Haas, 2 sets up and loses. Germanys bad tournament continues


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Oh yeah. Forgot about that. But i'm still right mate, and you know it


Neither are as cute as Robson. "Come on Laura", damn right I would! Exactly my type. Short, dark hair & skin, great figure too. She's just adorable, plus she's got that lovely accent and a bit of an edge to her as well which is always good.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Holy crap at the Robson/Cljisters score right now. Didn't expect that when I put the tennis on. Come on Laura!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™;11955443 said:


> Neither are as cute as Robson. "Come on Laura", damn right I would! Exactly my type. Short, dark hair & skin, great figure too. She's just adorable, plus she's got that lovely accent and a bit of an edge to her as well which is always good.


Might have to get a restraining order for you as well :lol

But for the record Shvedova>Everyone in terms of cuteness/Adorable. It's not just her cute looks, it's her personality. I wouldn't like her if she was a bitch, but she's got a cute personality. And she's got an eastern european accent, which for some reason i like. She's perfect for me. But the way she plays tennis is what made me a fan

Don't know much about Robsons personality, so can't comment. She's not bad looking though

Edit* Del Potro through in straight sets. Good lad! All my faves through to the 2nd round. Good start to the Open


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Might have to get a restraining order for you as well :lol


One post about Robson as opposed to almost every post in this thread mentioning Slava? I think you'll get one first tbh.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™;11955492 said:


> One post about Robson as opposed to almost every post in this thread mentioning Slava? I think you'll get one first tbh.


I can't help it 

Anyway I've never been near the lass, but she'll love me the second she sees me. In fact she loves me now, but doesn't know it yet  Yeah, i'm a mess :lol

Back to the tennis. This match is testing Robsons mental strength definately. Serenus through in straight sets in the doubles


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Cost me nearly £800 did that but bravo Laura. That's a huge win. If that can't push anyone on to go further in their career and give her confidence then nothing will. She'll do a Rosol and go out next round though. It'll do her ranking good.


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy to see Laura The Goat Robson go through, had a soft spot for her since Wimbledon, hoping to see her go a little further but now that I've said that she'll probably go out in the next round.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

She's got Li Na in the next round, very tricky. Li's already beaten Heather Watson, the bitch! Robson's got nothing to fear after that performance, belting someone Clijsters around court. If she can get her unforced errors down, with her serve too she can become a seriously good player. She's still very young too. Her best years aren't that close yet.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Kim Clijsters just played her last match.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Murray also through. Completes a good day for the Brits


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I have not watched a single minute of the US Open so far. I am not excited for it as I was for the other 3 slams this year, I don't know why. I will start watching today. Any upsets so far?

Federer is playing today, I expect him to win comfortably. Anyway, if he faces Murray in the semis which will most likely happen, I think he will lose. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I haven't watched that much either. I've mainly been watching my faves, and following a scorecentre. I think the matches i watched were...

The first set of Stosur-Martic, but i switched off because it was obvious whow as going to win
A little bit of Murray's 1st round match, but it was terrible so i switched off
Tsonga's 1st round match
Shvedova vs King
And i was flicking between Del Potro vs Serra and Clijsters vs Robson

So i only watched 2 matches in full really. In terms of upsets, most have come in the womens. Lisicki, Goerges, Wozniaki all going out in the first round, and Robson beating Clijsters was an upset in my view. The mens haven't seen any upsets really


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I've been watching a bit, no great matches so far unlike the other slams, hopefully htat will change soon.


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

No match really sticks out for me to watch today, might watch Kirilenko's and Tsonga's matches. Hope the both of them go through. 

Happy to see Murray go through, thinking he'll play Lopez in the next round and get through. On a side note, I watched the Robson interview after she beat Clijster, and her accent is very cute.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*They put Kerber/Venus on last  Wanted watch that but I'm not staying up till 2am to watch it.

Robson totally GOATing it last night. Incredible performance and fully deserved the victory. Amazing how at 18 she was able to control a match with Clijsters and force her behing the baseline. Some of the winners she was hitting were unbelievable and Clijsters was more than matching her for incredible winners too. Thought her mental strength was the biggest surprise from that performance for me. 5-2 down with Clijsters serving for the first set and she pulls it back to win 7-6. Then 2nd set she drops her serve again only to win it right back and never choked like so many womens players do in that situation. Incredible stuff. Her reaction was so adorable too. My claim that she'll win a slam before Murray is sounding less and less ridiculous. Time for people to start taking her seriously as a genuine threat in a couple of years time. Beat big players like Clijsters and Safarova in the past few months as well as taking Schiavone (who she blew it against) and Sharapova to the very limit. Hopefully the british media get behind her as much as they do with Murray. Kinda fitting that that a great carear gets ended by (hopefully) the breakout moment of another great carear.

Had a feeling Robson would win. Was gonna put £10 on her at 17/2 but I chickened out and only put £2 on. Li Na in the next round is another really tough match but Li Na is beatable due to her inconsistency. If she plays like she did yesterday again then she's got a great chance.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, it's a bummer that they put Kerber vs Venus on last. I wanted to watch that match, as it Should be great. Venus is Venus, and Kerber is a potential semi finalist or finalist here. I wish it was on Arthur Ashe first because then i could have a little schedule

But there are other matches to watch today. I'll watch Tsonga because it's Tsonga (he's always great to watch) then watch Shvedova vs Vinci. If you are stuck on a match to watch, then i recommend Shvedova vs Vinci. That has the makings of a great match, as Vinci is in some great form at the moment and is playing some great tennis, while Shvedova is one of the most dangerous unseeded players and plays some great tennis too. Not saying that just because i'm a Shvedova fan, i genuinely think that Vinci vs Shvedova has the potential to be a great match.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Still so shocked at Robsons performance yesterday. It was amazing. What impressed me most was her mental strength, coming back from being down in the first set, coming back from having two match points lost in the second set too. Really great play from her. I think she'll go out to Li Na, but it doesnt matter. This win will have given her a ton of confidence to go further. I'm sure she'll be a bit time player in a year or two.

Murray also playing a fantastic match. Outclassed his opponent in every way and such a big improvement on the first round. I could see him making the final and possibly winning this tournament.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Tsonga about to go 2 sets down by the looks of it :mark:*


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

^^^Didn't happen, but it looks like he's going down 2 sets to 1 fairly soon!

What a strange match.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I meant 2-1 down :$*


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh lol, I didn't look to see when you posted. Thought it might have been at the start of the second set when he was close to getting broken in the first game.

Tsongas going down, what a terrible match for him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

OMG Tsonga :no:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*:yes

Murray should pass the Raonic challenge and that should set up a Semi clash with Federer. Watched the last set. Tsonga looked zapped of all his energy. Don't know if he was ill or something but he was playing really poor. 

ALLEZ JO *_


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Tsonga has never recovered from this.










Jose the umpire. :jose


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsonga  Missed the match, what happened


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Vinci defeated Shvedova 3-6,7-5,7-5. Shvedova choked (again). Had a chance to serve for the match, lost her serve. Then had 2 M.P's on Vinci's serve, and didn't take them. Lovely person, and got a great game, but if she's going to reach the top 20 she needs to stop choking and close matches like this one out.

What a shit day for me


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Anyone see Raonic's first round match when he was hitting from the bleachers? :lmao

Had never heard of that guy until then, and McEnroe was really ragging on him during the commentary. He said if he could muster any sort of return game he'd be top 5, but that it'd pretty much take a miracle. Nevertheless, I instantly became a fan when I was watching a ball being hit, but I couldn't see who was hitting it because he was out of the camera view. :lmao


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Serena through. Not exactly convincing though. Shvedova choked big time at the end of that 3rd set.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Sad to hear this is Roddick's last tournament, in a different era he'd have won more majors than he did. His last Wimbledon final was devastating for him and he never really recovered.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Roddick to retire after this tourney?!? 

edit agreed


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Serena through. Not exactly convincing though. Shvedova choked big time at the end of that 3rd set.*


Yeah, Shvedova is mentally fragile. Her game just dips so much on the big points, Especially on her serve. She struggles to hold after getting a break. She did it twice in that 3rd set today, and she did it twice against King (but she managed to break back in that one). Shame that her mental game is holding her back, because she's got great ability


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Yeah Roddick retiring is a bummer. One of my favourite players when he was on top. Unlucky he came around during Federer's era of dominance otherwise he would have had a much richer history for sure. 

So much choking going on this tournament. Seen so many players dropping their serve just after breaking and/or serving for a set, as well as throwing away 2 set leads.

Robson/Li is on first tomorrow, so 4pm UK time.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I hope Robson can play as well as she did last night. It'll be a tough ask against Li Na but she's not much different in terms of style of play to Clijsters. Some of Robson's hitting was insane having watched some of the highlights again today. There was some seriously incredible forehands from her that Clijsters could only stand & admire. I'm sure Li will win but I was £600 sure Clijsters would win 2-0 yesterday and look what happened.

Didn't know about Roddick. It's a shame but it's better to go out like this than playing on for the hell of it. He's done more than enough in his career to look back and be proud of. It's a shame the game's losing a big personality but it's the right time, and his home Grand Slam too.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Damn, he announced retirement on his birthday too.  I will miss him, he was my favorite player of all time and one of the reasons I started watching tennis in 03. But at the same time, it was about time to hang it up. He never really got a consistent stretch going in the past couple of years and was marred with a whole bunch of injuries. 

Sad day. He would've probably won quite a few majors if it wasn't for Federer but you could say that about a whole bunch of guys.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow, was really surprised to hear Roddick news, hopefully he ends with a good run.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I am little bit surprised that Roddick is going to retire. What a shame. Guy was a great player and as many stated he would have won more majors if it wasn't for Federer. I hope he has a good run in his last tournament. 

I am very surprised that Tsonga got eliminated. It was so unexpected. I though he would have make it into the quarters.

Federer won easily as expected.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

lol bad day for nazzac, Tsonga has no excuses really. Same with Shevedova


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> lol bad day for nazzac, Tsonga has no excuses really. Same with Shevedova


Terrible day mate. Still going to support them, and i'm keeping my AV and sig despite of what happened yesterday.

Tsonga just play crap. His serve was rubbish compared to his usual standards, and he didn't play his game really. Didn't attack as much as he usually does.

Shvedova with another choke. She can't win close matches like these because she's mentally fragile. She played well before then though. This match shows what she is all about Tennis wise. Great game, but a mental midget

Tsonga one was worse because he should be beating those type of opponents, and he played rubbish. Slava's was the most heartbreaking because she should have won at the end. She keeps losing like this. I feel bad for Slava, but i don't feel bad for Jo because at least Slava played well.

Hopefully Del Potro and Chelsea can make up for it today.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Still yet to see an enthralling match. Let's hope Chelsea wins!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

This tournament is shit :cuss: There has not been any great matches, and my 2 faves are dumped out in the 2nd round. At least Shvedova is still got doubles, and Del Potro is still in. I'm going to struggle in getting into the rest of the tournament though, because there is nobody for me to root for except Del Potro. Doubles never gets any coverage unless it's the Williams sisters.

US Open has always been my least favourite slam.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

US Ope is like the commercial slam with all the advertisements and stuff, but it usually does have some amazing matches, usually when it get's late into the tournament.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm hoping that the tournament will pick up from today, because it's around this stage where the interesting matches start. I'm sure the 2nd week will be good. 

I'm just don't feel the US Open. Don't get that feeling with this one like i do when Wimbledon is on. Perhaps it's something to do with the coverage over here. It's on Skysports, so i have to stream matches and it's not the same really


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> This tournament is shit :cuss: There has not been any great matches, and my 2 faves are dumped out in the 2nd round. At least Shvedova is still got doubles, and Del Potro is still in. I'm going to struggle in getting into the rest of the tournament though, because there is nobody for me to root for except Del Potro. Doubles never gets any coverage unless it's the Williams sisters.
> 
> US Open has always been my least favourite slam.


Why is US Open your least favourite slam?

Are you saying this because your favourites got eliminated so fast this year and so far the tourney isn't very good in your opinion? 

In all the slams the first two rounds matches aren't very exciting, you shouldn't expect it to be great and exciting in the first two rounds. It was like that in the Aussie Open, Roland Garros and Wimbledon(Nadal and the Rosol match is an exception). The US Open will get better in the later stages. You are just very upset that your favourites got eliminated which is the reason why you are saying that the tourney has been shit so far which isn't true.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

At time there could be amazing early matches Rosol/Nadal for example.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I mentioned that in my previous post.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Any slam that has a tie break in the last set isn't the greatest.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea I always wondered why US Open is the only slam that doesn't do that.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

That match was pretty much the reason Tsonga will never make a dent in the top four. When he's playing well he can beat anyone, however he's so inconsistant it's unreal. He had no excuses, and a guy at his level shouldn't be losing to someone like that at this stage in a grand slam. Murrays got a fairly good pathway to the semi finals now without Tsonga in the way too, which is good for him.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Why is US Open your least favourite slam?
> 
> Are you saying this because your favourites got eliminated so fast this year and so far the tourney isn't very good in your opinion?
> 
> In all the slams the first two rounds matches aren't very exciting, you shouldn't expect it to be great and exciting in the first two rounds. It was like that in the Aussie Open, Roland Garros and Wimbledon(Nadal and the Rosol match is an exception). The US Open will get better in the later stages. You are just very upset that your favourites got eliminated which is the reason why you are saying that the tourney has been shit so far which isn't true.


I already said before you posted this. you must ahev been typing when i did



> I'm just don't feel the US Open. Don't get that feeling with this one like i do when Wimbledon is on. Perhaps it's something to do with the coverage over here. It's on Skysports, so i have to stream matches and it's not the same really


I still like the US Open, don't get me wrong


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Really hope it doesn't rain tomorrow, I'm free for most of tomorrow so I look forward to watching most of the day and night


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Slavawill be 34 in the rankings after the US Open it looks like. Top 32 by the end of the year is on. Aim now is to get seeded for the Australian Open.

http://tenismaclari.com/Siralama/s1_50.html

I'm also hope that Kei Nishikori goes far here. He's had a good tournament so far. Hasn't dropped a set i think. I hope he beats Cilic Tomorrow


----------



## Guybush Threepwood (Aug 19, 2012)

Backing my boy Bernard to finish Roddick's career tonight.  Even though I couldn't stand him as a player, I'll miss the booming serve. 

Dare I say, the best serve to see men's tennis? Hell, in his prime, players were really struggling to return his second serve. Still amazes me how Federer managed to beat him at Wimbledon during that period.

All the best A-Rod.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Best serve in mens tennis imo was Sampras' as His 2nd serve was lethal. You also got guys like Goran Ivanisevic who had great first serves

Robson started well here against Li Na. If she gets through this, then it's going to do Laura's confidence a whole lot of good.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I got money on Ferrer here and he seems to be bottling it...come on sanny.*


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Robson playing extemely well at the minute, just hope she can get over that controversial call and keep her composure.

Basically on break point in Na's serve, Robson hit a strong forehand which Na could barely return. Na thought it was long and was about to challenge, but it was called out so Robson challenged and it showed it was on the line. Rather than it be the break (since Na was never getting it back) they replayed the point and you just worried if Na had held it could have rested on her mind a bit.

Luckily she managed to overcome Na having a game point and just broke her, just hope the serve can hold out.

Crowd were also really behind Robson after the controversial decision, and her getting the break got a great ovation. Definitely appears to be getting the crowd behind her with her play.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah, she's up 4-2 in the 3rd. Think she's got this locked up barring a service meltdown.

edit - and up 0-30

edit2 - she broke Li's serve. Serving for match.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Fair play to her, played superbly after that call when it could have irritated her and affected her game.

ROBSON THROUGH :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Get in! What a week for her. Look out Stosur.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Well done to Laura. 2 good wins in a row. At least she didn't choke like a certain someone yesterday  Laura played well, especially in the 3rd. I thought after the tiebreaker that Na would take it. I thought she finally figured how to play Robson, but it wasn't to be for Li


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

Robson :mark:

Pleased that she got through, was worried after those questionable calls that she may crumble, but she showed her mental strength and finished Li off. A couple of years and she'll be in contention for Grand Slams, imo.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

nazzac said:


> Hopefully Del Potro and Chelsea can make up for it today.


*I spent way too long trying to think which Tennis player was called Chelsea :kobe2*


Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Yea I always wondered why US Open is the only slam that doesn't do that.


*Americans don't like things lasting forever.

GOATs gonna GOAT. Another brilliant performance from Robson. Playing her own game again and forcing her opponent behind the baseline. Li Na didn't exactly play bad either and she was still able to beat her. Again her mental stability throughout the match impressed me the most. So many point when you thought she was about to collapse and let Li Na get away but it never happened. Amazing composure to recover from that horrible umpire call on Break Point. That left handed serve is a terrific weapon for her. Still too high on the double faults but they've been far less frustrating than they were at the Olympics. 

Stosur's kinda the same test as Li. On her day she's one of the best on the womens tour but she doesn't have that day often enough and she's a crumbler. If Robson is able to control the game again and play her game like she has vs Clijsters and Li then it's hers for the taking. Stosur's had a pretty terrible year and has choked against far worse players than Robson. Regardless this should do her ranking wonders. Getting to the 3rd round wouldn't have lifted her that much but 4th round of a slam should really elevate her. By the end of the next year she should be pushing for seedings at slams in 2014. Had a pretty bad year this year prior to Wimbledon which is why her ranking is misleading. That and she's only 18. Such a genuine and adorable girl too.

BELIEVE THE HYPE.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *I spent way too long trying to think which Tennis player was called Chelsea :kobe2*


I think by now, you know what i meant :lol Del Potro won the first set and is a break up in the 2nd. I also forgot that Team Smile is playing, so i hope they win


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *I spent way too long trying to think which Tennis player was called Chelsea :kobe2*


:lmao I did exactly the same thing. I realise my following of the women's game is far from impressive but even I could have sworn no woman called Chelsea played on the tour.

Felt ridiculously stupid when it took me 2 minutes to cop on to the fact Chelsea were playing in the Super Cup Final.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

To the surprise of nobody, Djokovic is comfortably through in straight sets


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Potro a break down in the 3rd  If Del Potro loses, then i'm done for the week. Chelsea have pretty much lost now.

Robson is moving up to 75 if she loses against Stosur. If she beats Stosur, then she breaks the top 60. I think a seeding position by the end of 2013 is on for her, if she keeps playing well.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Del Potro drops the 3rd, by quite a margin.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Seabs said:


> Americans don't like things lasting forever.


NFL?

That shit is beyond tedious.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Potro through in straight sets. He has saved my week in terms of sport. What a legend!!


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Del Potro makes short work of the 4th set to move on.

edit nazzac he lost the 3rd.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

The Lady Killer said:


> edit nazzac he lost the 3rd.


Got carried away lol. Glad he's won though. I'm also beggining to like Kei Nishikori. Might add him to my ATP faves. I would laugh if he is the one to send Murray home

Edit* Shvedova/King with an epic comeback here. 0-5 down in the first set, just levelled it up to 5-5. Hopefully they can go on to win the set


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

> Laura Robinson is playing brilliant good luck Laura


Spoken like a true tennis fan, Wayne :rooney


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Bless you Wayne.

:rooney*


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Laura Robson is on a roll.

If you thought her win against Cljisters wasw a fluke you were wrong. She came through this test in fantastic fashion. There were so many times she could have crumbled in that match but held strong and came through so well. This will do absolute wonders for her confidence, she's beating legitimate top players and it seems like the Olympics may have done wonders for her. I think Stosur is a beatable opponent for her. Li Na was in better form and probably more consistant and Robson came through that.

Even if she doesn't it's still been a great tournament for her. Her ranking should increase now, and it will have done her a world of good. And only 18! A sure hope for the future.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*If anyone thinks her win vs Clijsters was a fluke then they're an idiot.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Coming back from a break down in both sets is not a fluke, and she lost mini-breaks in the tie breaks too. Mentally it's helped her today too. I hope she can beat Stosur because that bitch is so up & down.

Wouldn't it be great if Robson goes further than Murray?!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Coming back from a break down in both sets is not a fluke, and she lost mini-breaks in the tie breaks too. Mentally it's helped her today too. I hope she can beat Stosur because that bitch is so up & down.
> 
> Wouldn't it be great if Robson goes further than Murray?!


I would lol if that happened.

No matter if she wins or loses against Stosur, Laura has had a good tournament. This is going to do her confidence a world of good.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Not really because it would mean Murray isn't getting past the Quarters most likely.

Shvedova/King through nazzac*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I'll tell you one thing though, Stosur will not be happy about playing her. Robson's bang in form and has absolutely nothing to lose. Stosur has such a huge problem with consistency and can become very erratic if she drops just a couple of games. Robson's hitting has been outstanding, probably more so against Clijsters, but in that final set and at the end of the second, Li was playing well and hitting some great shots too. To come through against someone that good who's been in good form and was playing well is incredible for someone that age in only her first appearance at that stage of a slam.

Her confidence is bound to be booming right now and she's showed some serious guts to come through those matches. If she can improve her first serve percentage she's got a real chance of progressing in the rankings in the next 12 months.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Had a feeling Li Na would lose and I was right. Americans are doing quite well thus far.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Her serve was a lot better today. Got the 1st serve in a lot more and won the majority of the points off her first serve. If she can keep Stosur behind the baseline and play her game than that game's there for her to win on this form. *


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Only 54% though. That's really low.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *
> Shvedova/King through nazzac*


Yeah, they made hard work of it but they are through. 

0-5 down in the 1st set, and a break down in the 3rd. I thought another choke was going to come in the final game. Hopefully doubles will take Slava's mind off that loss yesterday.

Well, Chelsea disapointed, but today was good for me in terms of tennis, so i'll take that.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> Only 54% though. That's really low.


In women's tennis, that's not bad.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Chelsea would have been better playing Tennis after all :torres

I thought it was higher than 54% actually. She was winning most of the points off her first serves though and a lot via unreturned serves. She wasn't choking with doubles as much either. *


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Although i think Laura can beat Stosur, i think Stosur will do enough to win in 3 sets.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> In women's tennis, that's not bad.


Not enough for equal pay though!!:cuss:

Li's was 62% and there's no doubt that Robson's first serve is great when she gets in, she just needs to get more of them and cut out some of the double faults, especially as she progresses further in the competition. God I hope she beats Stosur.:$


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

Roddicks playing well atm, two sets up and three games to nothing in the third set. 

Hope he goes a bit further, just because it's his last slam.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Roddick too good for Tomic.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Fuck, great win for Laura, again. I also thought she could win, pissed off i didn't put a bet on :no: Really happy for Laura though


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Stosur will beat Robson.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

I think stosur we'll beat robson but it'll be close.

Hewitt doesn't have much of a chance against ferrer.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Roddick playing like no tomorrow...literally.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Azarenka destroyed the tennis player who put Serena to her limits at Wimbledon.

Roddick is facing Fognini, he should beat him. 
Federer is facing Verdasco. Expect him to win in straight sets. Verdasco isn't that good anymore.
I hope Hewitt beats Ferrer but it seems very unlikely.

Sharapova is facing Petrova. She should win. Not an easy opponent though.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Roddick played well but Tomic wasn't very good.

It'll get a lot tougher.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Who's he likely to face if he beats Fognini?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Don't discredit Hewitt, sure he's crippled, old, and hasn't been good since 2005, but the guy has more heart than Ferrer could imagine and will fight like a dog, tooth and nail, to try and get the upset win. CMON~!~!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Ferrer/Hewitt is going to be an awesome match up. It will be awesome to see the old dogs, in the late rounds of a grand slam, Hewitt, Roddick etc.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Hewitt :hb

Hope him and Roddick go far.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

:hb Hewitt!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

There are no matches today that are screaming at me to watch. I'll be surprised if Murray and Fed don't win. Jankovic vs Radwanska could be interesting if Jankovic decides to turn up. Jelena been in some decent form recently, and Radwanska hasn't been the same since Wimbledon.

Marin Cilic vs Kei Nishikori looks interesting too. Come on Kei!!

I would watch Ivanovic vs Sloan Stephens, but it's on too late. Ivanovic has looked good at the US Open so far, and Sloane Stephens is one of the brightest prospects in womens tennis.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I hope the Spanish Bulldog destroys that little cunt Hewitt. No one's got more fight than Ferrer. Hewitt can have all the heart in the world, it won't be enough to outfight Ferrer. He's a beast.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Never liked Hewitt. Hope Ferrer takes him down.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I hate Ferrer for what he did to Del Potro at Wimbledon 

Nah, i like Ferrer. I think he'll beat Hewitt, but i don't think he'll go any further than the QF's


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Don't mind who wins as long as I see an epic match


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm from Australia and I don't even like Hewitt.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Don't mind who wins as long as I see an epic match


This.

Thats all i hope for in matches like these. Don't really like one over the other, so lets just hope for a good match.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Anyone else thinks Hewitt will retire at the Australian Open next year?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

He should tbh. I am not too sure if he will retire next year in the Aussie Open though.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

He's not had a bad year so he might carry on for another and end it 2014. It'd be the fitting place to do it but at completely the wrong time in the calendar, at the start of the season. I doubt he'd spend the time off getting ready just for that tournament.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I expected Hewitt to retire earlier than Roddick. 

@Nige, You are right that retiring there is in the wrong time because it is at the start of the season but I am pretty sure that is the tournament where Hewitt would want to retire. He didn't had a bad year but I think it would be better for him if he retires next year.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I think next year or 2014 will be a good time for him to retire.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> He's not had a bad year so he might carry on for another and end it 2014. It'd be the fitting place to do it but at completely the wrong time in the calendar, at the start of the season. I doubt he'd spend the time off getting ready just for that tournament.


True that, for sure if Australia Open was the last slam he'll do it.

I would have been less surprised if Hewitt retired than Roddick.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Roberta Vinci and Aga Randwanska through in straight sets. They will meet in round 4. Thats going to be a very interesting match, because Vinci is in some great form.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wasn't expecting Lopez/Murray to be this close in sets but Murray is just so good when it comes to tight situations, he's in no danger of losing this match even though it's so close.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Federer comfortably through in straight sets. Him and Djokovic look comfortable so far. Murray however is getting pushed here by Lopez.

Edit* Murray scrapes through 7-6,7-6,4-6,7-6. Unlucky Lopez, good effort.

I thought Lopez was the better player today for the most part, and should have won really. It was the big points that let Lopez down. He wasn't strong enough, but Murray was. Props to Murray for hanging in there and winning in the end. Damn, it kinda remined me of Shvedova vs Vinci. Slava was slightly the better player for the most part, but lost it on the big points. It was a bit like that in the Murray-Lopez match. 

Lopez won 162 points, Murray 154. Murray is limping is way through so far

Kirilenko is gone in the womens. Lost to Hlavackova in 3 sets


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Lopez choked a little but Murray played a good game overall especially defensively and used a good bit of energy and stamina too. 

Not sure if he's really going to give Federer much of a challenge tbh. 


DESTRUCT said:


> Roddick played well but Tomic wasn't very good.
> 
> It'll get a lot tougher.


Yeah, I agree. When Andy Roddick wins 70% of his net points against you, you know there's something terribly wrong. Tomic's mobility across the court and passing shots were pretty terrible. Roddick's net approach isn't going to work against the guys with elite passing shots. That and Tomic just stopped caring in the 3rd set. 



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Who's he likely to face if he beats Fognini?


Del Potro. That's probably the end of the road for him but if he somehow manages to beat him, he'll face Novak in the QF.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I changed my mind, I don't think Murray have what it takes to win the US Open this year.
His Olympics performances were far much better than the ones now.

He hasn't been putting very impressives performances while Federer has so I don't think Murray will beat him.



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Del Potro. That's probably the end of the road for him but if he somehow manages to beat him, he'll face Novak in the QF.


Yeah how sad. I don't think he can beat Del Potro and even if he beat Potro he still has to face Novak which he wouldn't stand much of a chance.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Federer was faultless today, really confident in him going all the way.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Don't see the argument that Murray playing below his best today and so far is any indication he can't win it. He's played much better in other Grand Slams and gone on to reach the semi final and actual final, and its well documented that the best players can save their truly best and faultless performances for the biggest matches where it truly matters.

Sure him wiping the floor with his early round opponents would be more desirable confidence and stamina wise. But he's coming off a remarkable Wimbledon and Olympics campaign where he produced some of his best tennis on a match by match basis, and crucially in the Olympic Final managed to find a truly sensational performance for when it really counted the most. I'm not going to argue that Djokovic and Federer haven't looked more solid and less troubled, but when it comes to Federer/Murray in the semi final if it should end up that way, form will go out of the window and it will come down to whether Murray can put in a performance close to his Olympic effort and whether Federer can deliver time and time again in one of the biggest matches in the tournament.

Besides Murray overcoming an inspired Lopez today when he could have easily lost the 4th set and potentially crumbled under the heat and Lopez performance shows the strength in his character and resolve to win. Pretty sure when Federer was coming back from two sets down to beat Mathieu and others at Wimbledon people weren't saying he was no longer a contender, if anything it reinforced his unbelievable technique and champion determination to overcome exceptional odds.

Obviously Murray is no Roger Federer yet, but the point I'm making is he's getting through the matches without having to play close to his best. Sure him playing close to his best every game would only help build his confidence and get people talking about him being in one of the best runs of his professional career, but at the same time he showed great mental strength to keep Lopez and a partisan Louis Armstrong Court at bay and can now go into his next round match aware he overcame a test of his credentials and I have no doubt he'll answer back any critics of his chances by putting in a much more composed and Murray esque performance.

TL;DR - Saying Murray can't win the Slam because he was tested today by a highly motivated lesser opponent is pretty naive, especially as he's still in good form and can beat the likes of Federer when it matters, as shown by his performance in the Olympic Final.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

It's annoying how if a player has a tough match, no one gives credit to the other guy. They all just go "oh yea Murray had a tough match against a good opponent he's not gonna win anymore".


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Exactly. Lopez played exceptionally well today and on another day could have well beaten Murray if certain points in the tie break had gone his way. In many ways I think it also helped demonstrate Murray's progression the last few years, in 2009 and maybe even 2010 with the heat, crowd getting behind Lopez after the dodgy Umpire call as well as Lopez's consistent play I could have easily seen Murray crumbling and choking.

Today however he never let the occasion and performance of Lopez affect me, and played the key points in the match with remarkable precision, especially that 23 shot rally on break point in the 4th set (or was it the 3rd?).

Credit to Lopez though for his effort, I saw the stats going in suggesting it would be a doddle for Murray and he proved a lot of people wrong and forced Murray into a very grueling match in the process.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

AGree with what you said about Murray maturing man.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I know how well Lopez played, he deserved a lot of credit. Still if Murray performs like that he won't win.

He isn't performing as good as he has been in the Olympics which is the reason why I don't think he can win the slam this year. Also he has never won a slam. Throughout the tournaments, form matters a lot and so far Federer and Djokovic has performed much better than Murray has. I think one of them will win it now. Maybe it is too early to say.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

We'll have to see how well he does in his next match


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I never really thought that Murray would win it. In fact, i still have a feeling he will lose in the next round. Raonic disposed of Blake in 3 sets yesterday. 

My pick to reach the final, Kerber won easily yesterday 6-1,6-2. Errani also won easily again yesterday 6-1 6-1. Errani is having a good tournament here. Ivanovic is also through after beating Sloane Stephens in 3 sets. Decent tournament for Ana so far, i think she can make the quarter finals now.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Errani is a great player, she is very good on clay and is good on hard courts. She isn't very good on grass cause that is her worst surface by far. She reached the quarters final in the Australian Open this year. I think she will win the Roland Garros next year.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Errani is a great player, she is very good on clay and is good on hard courts. She isn't very good on grass cause that is her worst surface by far. She reached the quarters final in the Australian Open this year. I think she will win the Roland Garros next year.


I'm not a fan of hers, but i think she's a solid top 10 player. Like you said, grass is her worst surface, but until the Golden set she played well at Wimbledon. But the problem for Errani is unless she does win a slam or something, she'll only be remembered for being the victim of the golden set, which i think is unfair on her. She didn't play badly at all in that set, it was just that Shvedova was in her GOAT mode. 

But yeah, she may win RG next year. She's definately got a good shot. But i think her USO run comes to an end in the next round because she's playing Kerber, but she has still had a very good run imo.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I know you are Shvedova fan, but no one loses a set without winning a point by not playing bad. Shvedova was in her GOAT mode but Errani played bad in that set, not very bad but bad.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea her playing style is too bland for me, nothing stands out.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> I know you are Shvedova fan, but no one loses a set without winning a point by not playing bad. Shvedova was in her GOAT mode but Errani played bad in that set, not very bad but bad.


Errani made only one unforced error in that entire set. I know i tend to be a bit bias when concerning my favourite players, but there was really only one point where Errani really had a chance and that was the point she made the error in. I'm not saying Errani played well, but Shvedova was blowing her off court. Errani couldn't do much in that set. Shvedova is a bad matchup for Errani anyway


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea that golden set was just one of those things that happen once in a blue moon, not necessarily a fluke, but it's not like she's been close to doing that again ever since.

She was the GOAT in that set lol


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*People will remember Errani for being a French Open finalist long before they remember her being the victim of a Golden Set. That's not even debatable. Golden Set was a terrific achievement but a players achievements aren't ranked on Golden Sets, they're based on performances in Slams. Didn't she win the Doubles at the French this year as well? Got to both Finals at least.

Agree with the Murray won't win because he was tested yesterday argument being very short sighted. I'd actually rather Murray face tough matches in Rounds 3 and 4 and come through them in 4 hard sets than have Federer's easy route to the Semis. Lot of the top players always say how they like a challenge in the first week to really get into their big match groove. That win will give him a lot more confidence than an easy 3 set win. Showed he can beat someone playing great Tennis and he can even win not playing to his best and low on energy. Being draw in Federer's half is a bummer because it means his biggest test will come in the Semi but I still believe he's capable of beating Federer. He's capable of beating anyone on his day. 

Some of the umpire calls on Challenges have been shocking this week too. 

Ivanovic/Stephens was really good last night. 2 players who are as awful as they are great. Ivanovic has a great chance to make the Quarters without really being tested. Vinci should beat Radwanska. Wouldn't consider it an upset if she did win. Robson's on 3rd today which means she won't clash with Utd :mark: Probably clash with Barca/Valencia but I can watch that later.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Yea that golden set was just one of those things that happen once in a blue moon, not necessarily a fluke, but it's not like she's been close to doing that again ever since.
> 
> She was the GOAT in that set lol


She actually came close to doing it before in 2006 :lol won 23 straight before DFing. I bet i won't see it again in my life time though.




Seabs said:


> *People will remember Errani for being a French Open finalist long before they remember her being the victim of a Golden Set. That's not even debatable. Golden Set was a terrific achievement but a players achievements aren't ranked on Golden Sets, they're based on performances in Slams. Didn't she win the Doubles at the French this year as well? Got to both Finals at least.
> *


*

I agree thats how she shouldn't be remembered. She should be remembered for reaching a GS final, and any other achievements she may have before she retires. But if she doesn't really do anything for the rest of ehr career, some people may remember her for losing the Golden set. You could ask someone "Do you remember Sara Errani" and i bet that some people will say something like "Ain't she the one who didn't win a point in a set". What it should be is, "Yeah, she was a finalist at Roland Garros in 2012" etc... Not all will remeber her for losing to the Golden set, but some. People should really give Shvedova credit for the Golden set, rather than hitting on Errani for it (and before any of you say anything, i've seen people use the Golden set to discredit Errani)

But in reverse to what you said, Slava will more likely be remembered for her Golden set, than her doubles titles.

As for Murray, I don't think people should judge him on one match. However, i did say that he'll lose earlier than expected before the tournament, and i'm sticking to that.*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Agree that Shvedova will be remembered for the Golden Set over any doubles achievements. Most people don't really care or even know about doubles achievements unless it's a big singles player like Serena dominating that game too. I think you kinda over-estimate how much casual fans perceive that Golden Set too. Didn't happen in one of the bigger rounds or to a big player so most fans probably aren't even aware of it. Far more will be aware of who was in the French Open Final than that Golden Set.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Agree that Shvedova will be remembered for the Golden Set over any doubles achievements. Most people don't really care or even know about doubles achievements unless it's a big singles player like Serena dominating that game too. I think you kinda over-estimate how much casual fans perceive that Golden Set too. Didn't happen in one of the bigger rounds or to a big player so most fans probably aren't even aware of it. Far more will be aware of who was in the French Open Final than that Golden Set.*


Yeah, i suppose your right about the casuals thing. The achievement would get a lot more coverage if a big name like Serena Williams, or Roger Federer had done it, but because Shvedova is unknown to people who don't really follow the sport, it didn't get a lot of coverage.

Edit* First set to David Ferrer 11-9 on tiebreak. Both had earlier chances to win the tiebreak

Djokovic easily through in straight sets


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

First set Del Potro 6-3. Come on Juan Martin!!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Ferrer,Roddick,Wawrinka, and Del Potro through today.

Robson and Stosur have just started playing


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Unbelievable last 20 minutes from Robson. Not that she hasn't played extremely well but to survive that mammoth 12 minute game on her own save facing multiple set points with Stosur already a break up, and then to break Stosur back as she serves for the match, amazing.

6-4 5-4 at the moment to Stosur, with Robson serving to stay in the match.

EDIT: Stosur wins on her 9th match point. Unbelievable effort from Robson throughout and she certainly wasn't overwhelmed by Stosur's quality. Played the big points more often than not with absolute precision and resolve and can go away on the back of a breakthrough tournament for her.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Laura saving 8 Match points before losing. Good run for Laura here, but it was too much for her. Stosur didn't play very well here, and that kinda says it all.

Del Potro is going to be the one to end Roddicks career (hopefully)


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

Gutted that Robson is out. She done extremely well to get this far though, pleased in that respect.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Stosur always chokes in the big points. It is incredible that she needed 9 match points to win the match. 

Sharapova is in trouble could get eliminated. Hopefully she breaks back and wins the match.



nazzac said:


> Laura saving 8 Match points before losing. Good run for Laura here, but it was too much for her. Stosur didn't play very well here, and that kinda says it all.
> 
> Del Potro is going to be the one to end Roddicks career (hopefully)


Roddick will beat Del Potro and Djokovic and will reach the final.

Then Federer will be the one who will deny Roddick another slam and end his career.

:torres


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Re: Laura. I'm just a little upset she didn't give a better account of herself out there, bar a good start and good fight at the end, she made loads of UE's. She gifted Sam the match. It was just one step too far today, another day and she would have probably won, the odds of beating yet another top ranked player were long, even if she was fancied to win by many. 

This doesn't take anything away from how well she has done to get to this point. She can take a lot of confidence away from this and with things to learn from she can improve a hell of a lot in the coming years. Hopefully. I've always had a very good feeling about Laura, that feeling is starting to be realized now, she has a long way to go yet, this was another big step.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Yep, this rain delay should have helped her, she was in complete control in the 1st, 6-1. Then fell apart and went 4-0 down, got back to 4-4 and ended up losing the set 6-4, and now she is broken again, 2-0 down. Crazy game


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Players back out in about 5 mins. 


They're back out now.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Sharapova through.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

She won 6/8 games after the delay. 1st QF in 6 years. Bartoli next.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^Who?

Roddick's career stays alive....


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Maria.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dat's good form.

Predicting a Serena/Sharapova final


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Isner is out. Lpost to a German fella, who's name i can't really spell. 

Pova taken to the 3rd set. She was cruising before that. Anyway she got through, and will face a touhg test is Bartolli in the next round.

Azarenka also through. She's been cruising too.

Shvedova/King first on Grand Stand today . All going well i Will watch that, then Kerber vs Errani, then either Federer-Fish, or Radwanska-Vinci


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

So glad that Isner is out.

If Sharapova faces Serena in the finals, Serena is going to win.

Azarenka is also in great form so she has a big chance to make it into the final.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I think it will be an Azarenka vs Kerber Final with Pova and Serena losing in the semis.

My predictions for todays matches are...

- Berdych to beat Almagro in 4 sets
- Federer to beat Fish in 3 sets
- Cilic to beat Klizan in 5 sets
- Raonic to beat Murray in 5 sets
- Ivanovic to beat Pironkova in 3 sets
- Serena to win in 2 sets
- Kerber to beat errani in 2 sets
- Vinci to beat Radwanska in 3 sets
- King/Shvedova & The Williams sisters to win in doubles

I will check to see how many i get right tomorrow


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

The rain delay was obviously very handy for maria. Interesting next round match up with bartoli. 

My predictions for todays matches are...

- Berdych to beat Almagro in 5 sets
- Federer to beat Fish in 3 sets
- Cilic to beat Klizan in 4 sets
- Murray to beat Raonic in 4 sets
- Ivanovic to beat Pironkova in 3 sets
- Serena to win in 2 sets
- Kerber to beat Errani in 3 sets
- Radwanska to beat Vinci in 2 sets


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*Shame that Robson didn't play like she did against Clijsters and Li yesterday because she honestly could have beaten Stosur if she was on her game a bit more. Still put in another incredible account for herself though. Just too many errors and not finding the lines with those big shots like she was before. Still, 4th Round of a slam will do her ranking and confidence wonders. Excited for her next year if she stays fit.

Kvitova went out. Total choke. Dominated the 1st set and then for some reason fell to pieces and struggled to win a game in the next 2 sets. Bartoli is fucking psycho though and probably terrified her into defeat. Sharapova got a bit of luck with the rain delay. Funny how many of the top players get a rain delay when they don't have any momentum. Azarenka didn't look as comfortable to me as people make out. Scoreline was misleading. She struggled big time on her serve, fortunate that Tatishvilli was even worse on her serve and couldn't hold. 

Be surprised if Radwanska beats Vinci despite being the "favourite". Shame Kirilenko lost because we would have got her vs Serena today. Murray/Raonic is probably gonna be on till silly o'clock given the schedule and how tight and thus long that match will be. Murray SHOULD win. 

Kinda fancy Roddick for the upset vs Del Potro actually. Del Potro didn't look convincing against Mayer and Roddick will be a much tougher challenge. Probably be on last as well so he's got to play against the crowd as well who should be crazy for that match. *_


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Robsons's ranking is 75 according to the live rankings.

http://tenismaclari.com/Siralama/s1_50.html


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I think Robson's performance reflected her style of play tbh, for every Clijsters and Li Na matches she's going to have a Stosur esque match where she plays well enough to demonstrate her talent, but her fearless style of play may let her down on some crucial points. Rusedski noted how her letting Stosur back into the first set when serving to lead 3-1 and then having break point opportunities at 4-4 only for Stosur to hold and then break Robson were the difference makers in that opening set.

Still she played remarkably well on the big points especially in saving match points on her own serve as well as Stosur's, played aggressively but at the same time with a sense of caution and just tried to slowly open up the court for her shots rather than hitting too hard. Credit to Stosur though, she managed to handle Robson's momentum and style of play excellently and displayed some sound mental strength to not let Robson get away from her as well as finding more and more match points and not losing her cool when each one slipped by.

I really don't follow a lot of the men's game bar a handful of players, what sort of player is Raonic? Are we talking a big server like an Isner/Karlovic, tenacious workhorse like a Ferrer, big hitter like a Tsonga/Del Potro? I'd be shocked if Murray lost given how well he seems to be doing mentally from Wimbledon onwards as well as how he seems to very rarely not have an answer for his opponents bar the Federers' and Djokovics' of the game.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Segunda Caida said:


> I really don't follow a lot of the men's game bar a handful of players, what sort of player is Raonic? Are we talking a big server like an Isner/Karlovic, tenacious workhorse like a Ferrer, big hitter like a Tsonga/Del Potro? I'd be shocked if Murray lost given how well he seems to be doing mentally from Wimbledon onwards as well as how he seems to very rarely not have an answer for his opponents bar the Federers' and Djokovics' of the game.


He's got a big serve like Isner, and is a big hitter


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Hmmm, I think Murray's generally superb return game should ensure he can trouble Raonic on serve, though I'm guessing by the 'big hitter' tag he's more like a Del Potro/Tsonga in terms of being more of an all round player than someone like Karlovic who is largely one-dimensional, so in that respect he could threaten Murray more than an Isner/Karlovic. Has he been playing well recently? Only I'm sure I saw his name banded about in the discussion prior to the tournament starting, so figured he must have been one of the dark-horses people were tipping to impress.

Pretty sure Murray is on court Monday evening/Tuesday morning which might help any trouble he might be having with the heat in the morning/afternoon games. I know how much work he's put into his conditioning and stamina to curb the troubles he had back when he was 20/21 but he looked noticeably affected during the Lopez match.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Team Smile are out, So Del Potro is the only one left for me. Team Goerges played a great match. 

Ivanovic through in straight sets. Federer is given a walkover, so we won't be seeing any Federer magic today i'm afraid 

Berdych also through in straight sets


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Serena hands out a double bagel. Serena vs Ivanovic next round. Kerber vs Errani is on now. Errani was a break up, but Kerber broke back and held, So Kerber is 5-4 up atm.

Edit* First set went to Errani one a tiebreak. This is a really intriguing match between 2 players with defensive styles. And Errani breaks Kerber in the 2nd. My predictions are going down the shitter :lol

There is a possibility of Errani vs Vinci in the next round. We've already had Shvedova vs King, and now we might get Vinci vs Errani

*Now Kerber breaks back

Errani won. TBH, i didn't expect that. Well done to Sara, this is a good tournament for her. Looks like she has recovered from that awful grass season she will want to forget.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh what a shame, I wanted to see Federer play. Why did Fish retire?

Errani beat Kerber, wasn't expecting that but I am not surprised. She is a very good player.

I seriously do not expect Raonic to beat Murray. I will be schoked if that happens.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Oh what a shame, I wanted to see Federer play. *Why did Fish retire?*
> 
> Errani beat Kerber, wasn't expecting that but I am not surprised. She is a very good player.
> 
> I seriously do not expect Raonic to beat Murray. I will be schoked if that happens.


Health problems

http://www.usopen.org/en_US/news/articles/2012-09-03/201209031346691303775.html?promo=home

Errani was an interesting matchup for Kerber. I thought Kerber would win, but it'll be close. Instead Errani gets it done in 2 sets. She's winning me over a bit here. Ever since the Golden set i've felt sorry for her. Not for losing the golden set, but rather for all the backlash she gets. Her grunt is very strange though


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah I also though it would be close but was expecting Kerber to win in 3 sets.

I am a fan of Errani, not a big fan but I enjoy seeing her play.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Errani is a bad match up for Kerber really. The best way to defeat Errani is to hit through her, and overpower her, but Kerber does not have enough power to do that. In the end she went for too much, and Errani's spin and angles make it so hard for Kerber.

Vinci a break up against Radwanska. Please beat her Vinci!!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Lol, Radwanksa is getting owned so far.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Lol, Radwanksa is getting owned so far.


I hope Roberta doesn't screw it up. Roberta on some great form atm. I'm still pissed that Slava didn't beat her though 

Edit* Break up in the 2nd. Forza Roberta!! Damn, broken back


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Roberta Wins!! I feel better now. Shvedova put up a lot better fight than Radwanska did against Vinci. I also feel a little proud for being right about the winner of Vinci vs Shvedova reaching the quarter finals. 

Vinci vs Errani in the next round. Another match between doubles partners.

Cilic looks like he's about to beat Klizan here in straight sets


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Errani is a bad match up for Kerber really. The best way to defeat Errani is to hit through her, and overpower her, but Kerber does not have enough power to do that. In the end she went for too much, and Errani's spin and angles make it so hard for Kerber.


That was a great match but Kerber was hitting the ball harder than any other female player I've seen other than Serena. She didn't get it past Errani all the time but she hit some fabulous winners. Errani's defence was very strong and forced some errors out of Kerber, but Kerber certainly has the power in her locker, more so than most of the female players. It was frightening how hard she was hitting it at times.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> That was a great match but Kerber was hitting the ball harder than any other female player I've seen other than Serena. She didn't get it past Errani all the time but she hit some fabulous winners. Errani's defence was very strong and forced some errors out of Kerber, but Kerber certainly has the power in her locker, more so than most of the female players. It was frightening how hard she was hitting it at times.


Thats not Kerbers game though. Errani forced Kerber out of her comfort zone. Kerber starting hitting errors because of this. Kerber is not a power player, like Serena or Kvitova.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Meh, I thought it was Kerber's fault she lost that match. Too tight, not finding the lines enough and way too many silly unforced errors. Errani played well but she plays very safe and isn't going to beat someone on winners like the top players do. Kerber hits a hard enough ball too. Just didn't have the accuracy today. 

Glad Vinci won. Commentators kept calling it an upset. I guess #20 seed beating #2 seed technically is an upset but it was a definitely a callable upset. Vince/Errani QF should be very interesting.

So:
Serena vs Ivanovic
Errani vs Vinci
Sharapova vs Bartoli
Azarenka vs Stosur

Going for Semis of Serena/Vinci and Sharapova/Azarenka. No chance for Ivanovic against Serena. Too much of a mixed bag to beat someone like Serena. Only way Sharapova loses is if she crumbles. Azarenka/Stosur is an interesting one. Loser will be the one who's last to choke.

Sucks that Federer got a free pass and days off being on Murray's side of the draw. Like he needed any extra help.*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Murray/Raonic moved forward to 12 and the Williams doubles moved off AA. Shame it'll clash with the Williams match now but at least I'm not staying up until silly o'clock now.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Thats not Kerbers game though. Errani forced Kerber out of her comfort zone. Kerber starting hitting errors because of this. Kerber is not a power player, like Serena or Kvitova.


I know it's not her game but I was just pointing out that she did have the power to overpower Errani at times and get it past her. It's not her strength playing a power game, absolutely, but she has more than enough power at her disposal. She was hitting some incredibly fierce shots past Errani throughout the match that Serena would've been proud of. That's what I wanted to point out.

I might have to watch Murray now I have the week off and catch a bit of Raw too to see what happens with Punk in Chicago. Hopefully we'll see Murray take it up a notch, not that he played badly against Lopez, but going into the final week with Federer & Djokovic in fine form, Andy will have to be at his best if he's going to challenge them.

Also it has to be said that the women's side of the draw has been ruined the last 24 hours with Kirilenko, Robson & Radwanska going out. There's no totty left to look at now. Vinci's a double bagger. Serena's got bigger bollocks than any of the guys there, but Azarenka's alright I suppose.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Mardy Fish avoiding public humiliation at the hands of Federer at all costs.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Murray through in straight sets. Fantastic performance from Murray. Hopefully he plays the rest of his matches under the lights during the cooler nights. Some of the passing shots he makes on a regular basis beggar belief. 

Raonic gonna beat him? :torres*


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah he outplayed Raonic pretty badly. Raonic couldn't win any points off Murray's serve, and could barely win any on his own (which is where he thrives).


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Murray won in straight sets. Dammit, I was expecting more from Raonic tbh. 
Murray just outplayed him. Credit to Murray though, he played great.

Definitely looking forward to see Errani vs Vinci. I tipping Errani to beat her.

Federer is facing Berdych next, I am expecting comfortable straight sets victory from Federer. Doubt Berdych would give much of a trouble to Federer.
Roddick vs Del Potro is going to be epic, it will most likely be Roddick last match. But I don't it will be. I think Roddick will beat Del Potro.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Exactly my point from a few days before, people quick to say Murray won't win the tournament, but now saying he's good again.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Roddick over Del Potro please.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Exactly my point from a few days before, people quick to say Murray won't win the tournament, but now saying he's good again.


Are you referring to me? Because I did not state that. I only stated that Murray played great today and deserved to win against Raonic. I still don't think he will win the tournament even though he played great against Raonic. I haven't changed my mind.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Na not specifically you lol, if he wasn't in Federer's half then I'd be cheering for him to get in the finals.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Who is Murray facing in the quarters?

Is it Clic? If it is him then Murray would not have much trouble in beating him. If only Tsonga wasn't eliminated then he would have given Murray a challenge. Dammit.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Didn't expect Murray to play so well. He should go on to the semis now.

Anyway, D&C, are you reffering to me in any way? Because i said before the tournament that Murray wouldn't win it.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

nazzac said:


> I think it will be an Azarenka vs Kerber Final with Pova and Serena losing in the semis.
> 
> My predictions for todays matches are...
> 
> ...


Bold is the one i got exactly right. Underline is the ones i got the correct winner but not the correct score.

Okay, todays predictions...

Feerer to beat Gasquet in 5 sets
Tipsy to beat Kohl in 5 sets
Djokovic to beat Wawrinka in straight sets
Azarenka to beat Stosur in 2 sets
Pova to beat Bartolli in 3 sets
Del Potro to beat Roddick in 4 sets


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Samoon said:


> Who is Murray facing in the quarters?
> 
> Is it Clic? If it is him then Murray would not have much trouble in beating him. If only Tsonga wasn't eliminated then he would have given Murray a challenge. Dammit.


*Yeah, Cilic. Shouldn't be too much trouble for him.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Entertaining match between Azarenka and Stosur. Vika dominates the first set, and wins it 6-1. Sam rallies back and wins the 2nd 6-4. Azarenka gets the break in the 3rd but Stsour breaks back. Vika breaks again, and Stosur breaks back. Goes to a last set TB, and Vika goes 5-0 up. Stosur pulls it back to 5-5, but Vika takes the final set tiebreak 7-5.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

3 hours until Roddick/Del Potro. Getting nervous that it's Andy's last match.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Stupid rain delay  Had enough of these at Wimbledon and the Olympics


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh are matches not starting on time, then?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Bartoli is a little scary. Anyway she's a break up against Pova here. Marion playing great so far


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Silly weather. So frustrating that a Grand Slam in New York doesn't have a stadium with a roof for when it's raining. That's at least excusable unlike not putting a cover on courts during rain delays because it looks "unsightly". So once it stops raining they need another delay to dry the court.

Azarenka/Stosur was good. Still not convinced Azarenka is good enough over 2 or 3 sets to beat Serena if Serena turns up. Not consistent enough. 

Bartoli is fucking psycho but fuck she's entertaining. Killing Sharapova before the delay. Rain delay saved Sharapova 2 rounds in a row now. Incredible how it nearly always seems to benefit the big players. She was probably terrified of Bartoli at the other end. 

Greg, they moved Djokovic/Wawrinka to LA so Roddick is on after Sharapova which should still hopefully be around 8 US time if the rain eases up.

Oh and I think Greg Rudseski and Boris Becker are high on Sky Sports.*


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Greg, they moved Djokovic/Wawrinka to LA so Roddick is on after Sharapova which should still hopefully be around 8 US time if the rain eases up.*


:hb 

GO ANDY!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Yeah I hope he wins too. Be awesome if he gets to have one last big push in a slam. Especially in the US. Del Potro's beatable with the crowd on Andy's side if he plays to his best. I just hope the rain doesn't come back after this delay because I want to stay up and watch it.*


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Andy has such a hard draw :lmao

Del Potro, DA JOKER~, Ferrer (probably), Federer. 

Good luck, Andy


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Sharapova/Bartoli cancelled until tomorrow. 

Please build a roof. :$*


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Ugh 

This better not affect the Roddick match.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

HERE WE GOOOOOO!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Roddick breaks. :mark:


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Early break :hb

Ferrer advances.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I hate the rain delay. They need to build a fucking roof. This is too much.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

FUCK

Andy blew a good chance at the 1st set, but hopefully this break stymies a bit of the momentum DelPo was building.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

COME ON RODDICK!!!!!!!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Stupid rain. There should be a roof on Arthur Ashe. Just follow what they have done at Wimbledon, so at least matches can continue.

And Come on Del Potro!!! Nothing against Roddick, but i want Del Potro to win the whole thing (even though he probs won't)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

GThis set is pretty much done so whoever loses won't be disadvantaged too much since they've had rest.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Well the first set of Bartolli-Pova is pretty much done unless Maria comes out today and makes a great comeback. Del Potro vs Roddick has gone to a tiebreaker, so thats still in the balance. Djokovic is 2-0 up against Warinka, so you'd think he'd go on to win the set. And you'd think that Tipsy would go on to win the 1st set against the German.

Some predictions for today (not including the matches that were delayed from yesterday)

Murray to beat Cilic in straight sets
Serena to beat Ivanovic in straight sets
Vinci to beat Errani in 3 sets
Federer to beat Berdych in straight sets


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

My predictions:

Murray to beat Cilic in 3 sets.
Serena to beat Ivanovic in straight sets.
Errani to beat Vinci in 3 sets.
Federer to beat Berdych in straight sets.
Sharapova to beat Bartolli in 3 sets
Djokovic to beat Wawrinka in 4 sets.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Tomorrow better not fucking rain.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

nazzac said:


> Some predictions for today (not including the matches that were delayed from yesterday)
> 
> Murray to beat Cilic in straight sets
> Serena to beat Ivanovic in straight sets
> ...


*Agree with them. Still think Sharapova will beat Bartoli. She's 15-30 on Bartoli's serve so she's got a good chance to get a break back from the off. Roddick/Potro starting on a tie-break is so intense. Shame they won't be under the lights now though.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I feel that Roddick will win the tiebreaker, because Del Potro is usually quite a slow starter. Del Potro will take the next 3 sets though.

I think that the rain delay has helped Maria, because Bartoli was in control of that match right from the off. Pova may come out today and take control


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Fucking rain  I'd rather it would be raining here than over there. It's nice where i am


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Hope play resumes soon and Roddick comes out hot like he did to open the set.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Play has resumed :hb

Sharapova lost the first set 

edit - and dropped her first service game in the 2nd. FUCK.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Errani beat Vinci 6-2,6-4. Another really good win for Sara. Vinci was in some excellent form coming into this match. I don't think she has much of a chance against Serena if she ends up playing her because Errani seems to struggle with power players (Kvitova @ AO, and Shvedova @ Wimbly), but it's been a good run for her either way.

Wawrinka has just broke back against Djokovic. And i did say that the rain delay would help Pova, and it looks like it has.

Edit* Djokovic just broke again


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Maria and Errani through. 

nazzac, you only have negative things to say to Errani, don't you?

It's been a excellent run for her. She is the semis.

Also Sharapova is 2nd in the world after this win.
Maria has played 12 three-set matches this year and won them all.
Now she is playing Azarenka, lol it will hard to watch that match with their grunting, haha.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Maria and Errani through.
> 
> nazzac, you only have negative things to say to Errani, don't you?
> 
> ...


Negative things? It's just an observation that she struggles with power players. I believe that she's a legit top 10 player, while many people really don't. She outplayed Roberta today, just like she outplayed Kerber. One thing that Errani really does well is find the opposing players weakness, and focus' on it. That is what she did with Roberta today, and she won because of it. I've said she's had a really good run, and that she is doing very well. Better than almost everyones expectations. I wouldn't say i'm a fan of hers but i like her. 

Pova vs Vika is a great match minus the ammount of grunting. I think Vika will take it, but i wouldn't be surprised if she doesn't.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Maria :hb


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Roddick and Del Potro going to start. :mark:


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

COME OUT FIRING ANDY


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Come on Del Potro!! Your my only player left. Samoon your lucky because pretty much all your faves are through while all mine minus Del Potro are out


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> Come on Del Potro!! Your my only player left. Samoon your lucky because pretty much all your faves are through while all mine minus Del Potro are out


It is not my fault that you mark for shit players like Shvedova and Tsonga. :torres


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Roddick with a convincing tiebreak win :hb


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> It is not my fault that you mark for shit players like Shvedova and Tsonga. :torres


Your just a glory supporter :torres

Roddick wins the first set. I told you. Del Potro is gonna come out and play now


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Roddick wins the first set! Would really like to see him get through this round and have one last strong slam performance. He wont win the tournament but would love for him to have his last match against a big player like Djokovic.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Fuck Djokovic. I'm a huge Fed fan but I'd even have to root for Andy finally getting the best of Roger in a Grand Slam final swan song performance.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> Your just a glory supporter :torres
> 
> Roddick wins the first set. I told you. Del Potro is gonna come out and play now


:no:



The Lady Killer said:


> Fuck Djokovic. I'm a huge Fed fan but I'd even have to root for Andy finally getting the best of Roger in a Grand Slam final swan song performance.


Yeah, fuck Djokovic, I rather see Roddick face Federer to end his career. 

I wouldn't root for him if he faces Fed in the final though.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Better start at the 2nd set by Del Potro. Looks more comfortable than he did at the end of the first.

Djokovic 2 sets up against Wawrinka. I'll be surprised if he doesn't go through soon


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah Novak is embarrassing this guy. 

Easy win for him = winner of Roddick/DP is in trouble


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

We need the old Del Potro back. The one that won the US Open in 2009.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I was furious when he beat Federer in 09 so I'd rather not have that happen.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

The Lady Killer said:


> I was furious when he beat Federer in 09 so I'd rather not have that happen.


Federer can't win every single tournament. It was good to see someone else win one except Djokovic,Federer, and Nadal. 

I watched the highlights of the USO final 09 this morning because i was a bit bored. I found it funny when Del Potro made a great shot and then high fived a load of people in the crowd


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Federer can't win every single tournament.


One can dream...

Djokovic up a break in the 3rd. Other guy doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> We need the old Del Potro back. The one that won the US Open in 2009.


Unfortunately I don't think we'll see the 2009 Del Potro again. I said it a while ago but it's one of the biggest travesties in the sport that he got the serious wrist injury afterwards. He was rivaling the big guns and managed to win a Grand Slam, something no one other than Rafa, Federer or Novak did from Roland Garros in 2005.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Looks like tiebreaks every set in this match?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I was little bit angry when he lost to Del Potro, I seriously thought Federer would win and I had high hopes on that happening. I was happy for Del Potro though, it was good to see someone else other than Fed, Djoko and Rafa win a slam.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Potro wins the 2nd and a double break up in the 3rd  It's starting to look good for Juan

Djokovic wins ebcause Wawrinka retired. Wawrinka was probs going to lose anyway


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Roddick doing his best Houdini impression.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Murray vs Cilic is underway. Cilic has taken the first game. Del Potro serving for the set.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

3rd set to Del Potro!!  Murray has just gone a break down against Cilic.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Roddick needs to convert on these break points. UGH.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Cilic/Murray already looking to be a potentially great match. Some really good groundstrokes from Cilic and if he keeps this level up there's going to be some fiercely tense rallies in this one.

He's serving really great as well so far. Opening service game from Murray was uncharacteristically sloppy, and so far has been crucial with Cilic looking imposing on serve and in the rallying.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Murray breaks to get back on serve. :hb


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Totally didn't mean to strike with the old commentator's curse there by praising Cilic moments before his worst game of the match so far :side:


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Please do so with Del Potro.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

The Lady Killer said:


> Please do so with Del Potro.


NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Need a 5th set


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Cilic breaks again :mark: serving for the set. Just need Del Potro to do the same


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Del Potro with the break


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

1st set to Cilic!! Hopefully Del Potro holds here


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes Del Po!! Good win. Sad to see Roddick retire though. Could have had a better career, if he wasn't around during the Federer era. Below is the US Open 2003 final highlights. Roddicks Grand Slam victory




















What a classy guy. Everytime i see Del Potro i like him more. It's going to happen again










Hopefully

Edit* Cilic with a double break in the 2nd. Come on Marin!!!!


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Sigh. So long, Andy?

Anyone actually watching live? How did Roddick/crowd react after the loss?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Roddick was emotional, got a good reception when they cut to footage during a break from Murray/Cilic.

Cilic by no means guaranteed victory, he's playing superb for the most part but there's every chance his high risk/high reward style might cost him. He nearly threw the first set away via one error strewn game and he was in trouble when serving at 1-0 in the 2nd set. He's played out of his skin so far but Murray has every chance if he can just ride out the momentum and try and not get down and keep believing. Only takes a couple of Cilic errors for a break and that's where Murray needs to play better, because after his first break he got broken straight back and lost the 1st set.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

The Lady Killer said:


> Sigh. So long, Andy?
> 
> Anyone actually watching live? How did Roddick/crowd react after the loss?


He cried. Del Potro gace him a hug at the net. I didn't see what happened after that


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Cilic breaks again :mark: serving for the set. Just need Del Potro to do the same





nazzac said:


> Edit* Cilic with a double break in the 2nd. Come on Marin!!!!


"I'm not a Murray hater"

Gets excited when Murray is losing against a guy that isn't one of his favourites.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Murray slowly playing a bit more consistently and forcing the tempo of play a bit. From 1-5 to 5-5 on serve now, crucial for him to hold now and then force Cilic to serve for a tiebreak having been broken in his last two service games.

EDIT: terrific hold there. Cilic looking a little sluggish with some loose shots now. He's played unbelieveable so far but with that style of play there's always going to be moments where he doesn't find the lines, and from there its a matter of how good he is on the big points against the better players. Early on he was playing the big points with a carefree attitude and playing them smart, now he's slowly making more errors whilst Murray is moving better around the court.

Fascinatingly poised.

Murray wins tie-break, 1-5 down to win 7-6. Crucial victory there since now Cilic has to come out and try and regain the momentum, which should see him potentially hit more errors the more he goes for the win. Murray still having a couple of rash moments but slowly but surely seems to be growing in confidence.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Great comeback from Andy. He was almost back to being Scottish for a second but he showed some real character there. How many players would've just given in 5-1 down there? Also, great to see Pippa Middleton there showing her support too.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Just watched the video of Roddick's retirement. Del Potro is a really classy guy.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Roddick 

Haven't watched the retirement yet, going to watch it now.

Edit: Del Potro has a lot of class. Really like him as a player.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Sad to see Roddick go. Really emotional at the end. He had tears running down his cheek for the last point. 

Incredible comeback by Murray in the 2nd after playing pretty poor up to that point. 5-1 down and comes back with a double break of serve to win 7-6. Cilic just died after that set. Thankfully Murray's on Ashe for the rest of the week because he's played really poor at too many points on Armstrong. Difficult to really predict just how good the form of the top 4 is until they play each other but Murray having to play without the momentum and each time coming through to win is extremely promising. 

Not surprised Ivanovic got beat pretty easily. No way near good enough to challenge someone like Serena. Errani shouldn't be too much trouble for her either. Not threatening enough on the attack. Please be a repeat of Olympics semi or Final on Saturday and turn up in BEAST MODE again. *


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Well played Murray. Came back to crush Cilic. Thoughts on that nazzac? Maybe you think Murray doesn't deserve credit and Cilic didn't play well? :

Serena G Williams didn't drop a set in the Olympics and it looks like she's going to repeat that on her way to US Open glory. HAIL TO THE QUUEN!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*No Doubles dominance this time though. Kirilenko and Petrova killed them.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Venus needs to stop trying to ride her coattails anyway :side:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Serena actually wasn't very good in that tbf. I think she lost her own serve twice in it. At least she did it in the doubles though.*


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Time for Fed to send Berdych packing.

edit - maybe not. Fed looks sluggish.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Federer just wants to emulate Murray. I wouldn't count Federer out at this stage until he's match point down.*


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Just saved 3 break points :hb


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Oh Roger.*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

He is the GOAT but sometimes he is the WOAT. WTF IS THIS?

He will still win, I hope.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

About to throw my fucking remote at the TV.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I don't think even Federer will turn this around.*


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't really understand what I'm watching.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Game over, Federer isn't going to win this.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Got a good chance to break here. CMON ROGER.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

GOT THE BREAK! TIME FOR BERDYCH TO CHOKE.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

GOAT = being down 2 sets and a break, then deciding NO MORE FUCKING AROUND


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

FUCK THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I guess he is 31 for a reason. Still No.1 though, but fuck I wanted him to face Murray. Fuck Berdych

Murray will go the finals now and maybe win it. I hope Del Potro somehow beats Djokovic and reaches the semis and then the finals and wins it.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Oh my. Super performance from Berdych. Deserved to go through. Wouldn't say it's any easier of a Semi for Murray now.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Man this fucking sucks  Maybe it was not playing Fish, who knows. Hope Berdych beats Murray.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Fuck everything. Guess I'm rooting for Murray now.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> "I'm not a Murray hater"
> 
> Gets excited when Murray is losing against a guy that isn't one of his favourites.


It's not Murray personally. I was reacting the same with Rosol vs Nadal, and Rosol isn't one of my favourites. Does that make me a Nadal hater? No, i just wanted the underdog to win. If it was Djokovic,or Federer it would be the same reaction. Probs would have been the same if i was watching Berdych vs Federer, but it was in bed.

Anyway, can't believe Federer is out  Didn't get to see the match, but was it down to Fed playing bad or Berdych playing well? I guess this gives Murray a real shot at the final now. It's good to see other players getting shots instead of the usual suspects. 

Hoping Del Potro does the same to Djokovic 

Serena winning was NID. Errani si next for her. Serena should win, but Errani may play the match of her life and Serena may play terrible. I want Errani to win the whole thing because she's a massive underdog. Forza Sara!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Rooting for Delpo to win the whole thing.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Roddick AND Feds out?
:sadpanda


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^Sucks right? Been a pretty bad tournament for me all-round, all my favorites out.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Federer was never winning his tournament. It was always going to come down to either Murray or Djokovic. Berdych and Del Potro have a chance but I can't see it. Would fucking love Del Potro to beast it from here.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

He was coming in the tournament having won Wimbledon, Olympic silver medal, Cincinnati Master and world number 1???


----------



## Dale-wrestliing08 (Jul 30, 2008)

not sure that this is easier for murray.. he trails berdych on the head to head but hard court wins are at 2-2.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> Federer was never winning his tournament. It was always going to come down to either Murray or Djokovic. Berdych and Del Potro have a chance but I can't see it. Would fucking love Del Potro to beast it from here.


What nonsense?

No.1 in the world, Olympics silver medal, won the Cincy and Wimbledon recently. He was in great form coming to the tourney.

I still can't believe Federer lost. That was awful. Roddick also lost, how disappointing. Only good thing about yesterday was that Sharapova won. Going to root for Del Potro now, like hin a lot as a player. He is probably going to get eliminated today though which means I would have no one to cheer.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Samoon said:


> What nonsense?
> 
> No.1 in the world, Olympics silver medal, won the Cincy and Wimbledon recently. He was in great form coming to the tourney.
> 
> I still can't believe Federer lost. That was awful. Roddick also lost, how disappointing. Only good thing about yesterday was that Sharapova won. Going to root for Del Potro now, like hin a lot as a player. He is probably going to get eliminated today though which means I would have no one to cheer.


I agree with what you said but I actually want Murray to win as Del Potro already has a grand Slam to his name. 

I think Murray will be glad Federer's out of the tournament as Federer had a big psychological edge over Murray due to the lopsided head to head in Federer's favour.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Murray has a better H2H against Federer, 9-8. 0-3 in slams though.

I wouldn't mind Murray winning. He is a great player. I prefer Del Potro to win because I like him much more than Murray. He is one my favourites. As long as Djokovic doesn't win is fine by me. Don't want Berdych to win either but I would prefer him to win instead of Djokovic. 



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Na not specifically you lol, if he wasn't in Federer's half then I'd be cheering for him to get in the finals.





Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Man this fucking sucks  Maybe it was not playing Fish, who knows. Hope Berdych beats Murray.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Federer is out? Damn. That means Murray will actually have a hard semi final now :


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Samoon said:


> Murray has a better H2H against Federer, 9-8. 0-3 in slams though.
> 
> I wouldn't mind Murray winning. He is a great player. I prefer Del Potro to win because I like him much more than Murray. He is one my favourites. As long as Djokovic doesn't win is fine by me. Don't want Berdych to win either but I would prefer him to win instead of Djokovic.


Yeah that's what I was referring to their slam record, I just feel that Murray needs to win to get the monkey off his back.

I wouldn't be that upset if Del Potro wins however, really don't want Djokovic to win though, really can't stand the guy.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Yeah that's what I was referring to their slam record, I just feel that he needs to get the monkey off his back.
> 
> I wouldn't be that upset if Del Potro wins though, *really don't want Djokovic to win though, really can't stand the guy*.


Yeah, me neither.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> What nonsense?
> 
> No.1 in the world, Olympics silver medal, won the Cincy and Wimbledon recently. He was in great form coming to the tourney.
> 
> I still can't believe Federer lost. That was awful. Roddick also lost, how disappointing. Only good thing about yesterday was that Sharapova won. Going to root for Del Potro now, like hin a lot as a player. He is probably going to get eliminated today though which means I would have no one to cheer.


He hasn't won a major on a hard court in over 2 years. They're faster and they don't suit him anymore. Especially with Djokovic and Murray as brilliant as they are on this surface.

He'll be right there at Wimbledon next year too, but I doubt he wins any other majors unless Nadal gets injured at the French.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Murray has a better H2H against Federer, 9-8. 0-3 in slams though.
> 
> I wouldn't mind Murray winning. He is a great player. I prefer Del Potro to win because I like him much more than Murray. He is one my favourites. As long as Djokovic doesn't win is fine by me. Don't want Berdych to win either but I would prefer him to win instead of Djokovic.


Lols I just always cheer for the guy who beats Federer in a slam (unless it's Nadal). He holds the record for that too I think lol, whoever's beaten him has gone on to win the whole tournament. But if Murray wins it's not like I'm going to be sad or anything.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I watched Murray/Cillic last night. I thought Murray was far to passive in the first two sets, how Cillic managed to let go of a 5-1 lead in the second set is beyond me. Murray started playing better but Cillic just started wasting shots and pretty much choking. Murray then took command and played like he did against Raonic which gave Cillic no chance. Murray now into the semi finals with a very good shout of making the final and winning this tournament. I think this could be the one for him.

I didn't watch Federer/Berdych but was shocked to see the result. Berdych always seems to play well against Fed although I cant think for what reason. Berdych into the semi finals, which is going to suit Murray far better. I don't see Berdych winning the semi final but he's still had a very good tournament.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dam just remembered got ticket to the finals and Fed won't be there :sad;


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> He hasn't won a major on a hard court in over 2 years. They're faster and they don't suit him anymore. Especially with Djokovic and Murray as brilliant as they are on this surface.
> 
> He'll be right there at Wimbledon next year too, but I doubt he wins any other majors unless Nadal gets injured at the French.


How many majors has Murray won? :

He always been very good in the US Open, last year and in 2010 where he had few match points against Djokovic which Fed bottled it completely. This year was different though but I don't that will happen next year, he was brilliant in the Aussie this year btw until he faced Nadal.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

BULLY said:


> I think Murray will be glad Federer's out of the tournament as Federer had a big psychological edge over Murray due to the lopsided head to head in Federer's favour.


*Ignoring the fact he bodied him in the Olympics Final.

Murray actually has a negative record vs Berdych they said last night btw. Murray/Djokovic Final still seems the likely bet but if Berdych plays like he did last night and Murray isn't consistent then he can definitely beat Murray. Same on the other half. Del Potro is a really big test for Djokovic and even then he'll probably have to beat Ferrer as well.*


Irish Jet said:


> He hasn't won a major on a hard court in over 2 years. They're faster and they don't suit him anymore. Especially with Djokovic and Murray as brilliant as they are on this surface.
> 
> He'll be right there at Wimbledon next year too, but I doubt he wins any other majors unless Nadal gets injured at the French.


*The court was pretty slow last night and he still lost. He deserved to be favourite, right or wrong. #1, Wimbledon winner, Olympics Silver, killed Djokovic on the hard courts at Cincci, easiest quarter. Don't know if not playing the previous round hurt his momentum but that's why I'm glad Murray's had a couple of testing 4 setters to prepare for the final rounds.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

From what i have seen so far, Djokovic looks the most comfortable. Hope Del Potro beats him tonight though. Hope Del Potro wins the whole thing. Not too fussed if Murray or Berdych wins it. I'll be rooting for either of them 2 in the final if they play Novak. If they play Ferrer or Del Potro, i'm going to root for them instead.

Womens. Not to fussed who wins now tbh, although i'll be rooting for Errani because she is an underdog and hasn't won a slam yet. Not fussed if she doesn't win though. Not been fussed ever since Shvedova went out in the 2nd round (which pissed me off because she choked, and had a good chance of making the semis if she had won)


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Djokovic has not been tested yet, all his opponents weren't very good which is why he was winning his matches easily. He is going to face Potro now and he won't find it easy at all.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

nazzac said:


> Ferrer to beat Gasquet in 5 sets
> Tipsy to beat Kohl in 5 sets
> *Djokovic to beat Wawrinka in straight sets*
> Azarenka to beat Stosur in 2 sets
> ...


Carried over my predictions due to rain. Bold i got completely right, Underline i got the correct winner. Didn't do too badly.

Today....

Ferrer to beat Tipsy in 4 sets
Del Potro to beat Djokovic in 5 sets (hope)


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Definately considering staying up for the Djokovic/Potro match later on. Will apparently start around 1:00am here. But it could be a great match and I feel Del Potro has a real chance in this match, he's getting towards his best form again and is improving with each tournament.

When do they play the mens semi finals?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

NJ88 said:


> Definately considering staying up for the Djokovic/Potro match later on. Will apparently start around 1:00am here. But it could be a great match and I feel Del Potro has a real chance in this match, he's getting towards his best form again and is improving with each tournament.
> 
> When do they play the mens semi finals?


*Saturday.

There's a stupid Legends/Celebrity exhibition match on to start the Evening session at 12 UK time which is really annoying because it means Djokovic/Potro probably won't be on until 1:30-2:00*


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

God thats annoying. 

Not sure if ill stay up or not. I wanna see the match but dont wana go to bed at stupid oclock. Why dont they play one semis on friday so they've got time in case of rain delays? Wonder if the final will actually be played on the day it's supposed to this year...


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Djokovic whooped Del-Po not so long ago in straight sets in quick time on a hard court. I'm not getting my hopes up for him, and as much as I want Del Potro to win, I'm sure Djokovic will win comfortably, maybe in 4.

Ferrer should win the other match but Tipsarevic is capable of causing an upset if he's on it. There's more chance of an upset there than with Del Potro.

I was stunned to see Berdych destroy Federer like that last night but he's done it before at Wimbledon a couple of years ago, and then went onto beat Djokovic easily too. Murray can't afford to give away a similar start against Berdych that he did against Cilic. I've seen people say today that Murray's got it in the bag now Federer's out. I'm sure those people didn't see how well Berdych played last night and has for the tournament, because if anyone thinks it's going to be anything near easy for Murray they could be in for a shock. Hopefully not. I'm rooting for Murray now, and if he can cause the upset, Del-Po too. It'd be great to see semis without any of the top 2 & Rafa. It's the first time in over 7 years one of Federer & Nadal haven't been in a slam semi. It could be fitting but I doubt it.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

NJ88 said:


> Why dont they play one semis on friday so they've got time in case of rain delays?


*That's what they're doing next year.

Tipsarevic playing some delightful tennis in these last 2 sets.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I feel that this is going to go 5 sets. Don't know why


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I was going to put a bet on Ferrer at 15/8 when he was at 3-3 in the fourth but my fecking internet crashed for like the 8th time today, now he's 4/11.

Anybody who's thinking of getting Sky Broadband, don't.:jones


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Amazing match. Probably the best this tournament so far. Such a shame that Tipsarevic lost that after playing that well over 5 sets. 

Tips' girlfriend is pretty stunning.*


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I was fond of Berdych's girlfriend.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Tips' girlfriend is pretty stunning.*


:yum:

They're married, the lucky bastard.

I'm gutted for Janko after that. To be 4-1 up, two games away from a slam semi final and for that to happen, heartbreaking.

Fuck you Sky Broadband. Fucked me over last weekend, crashing when I wanted to bet on Real to win & Ronaldo to score, and now tonight. Fuck you Sky, fuck you.:cuss:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

The Lady Killer said:


> I was fond of Berdych's girlfriend.


*I think she's like some massive supermodel. I was hoping the final 4 would be Murray/Berdych/Tipsy/Djokovic for the constant shots of their partners which probably would have been better viewing than the tennis. Djokovic's is super cute.*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

C'mon Del Potro!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

This is too much, Del Potro has been so unlucky in the challenges. Game over, Djokovic is going to win this, unfortunately.

Ferrer, Berdych and Murray, please make sure Djokovic doesn't win the US Open.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

One of the greatest sets I've seen.

How in the world does Nole get every shot back. Machine!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Djokovic broke Potro's serve in the 3rd set.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Nole should take this in three now.

I'm a big fan of del Potro and feel as though he's played a pretty good match but his opponent has been outstanding.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

What a horrible US Open it has been for me.

I hope in Women it is different.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> What a horrible US Open it has been for me.
> 
> I hope in Women it is different.


You think yours is bad :lol At least yoy got one to the semis.

Didn't get to watch the match, because i was sleeping. Did Novak play really well or did Del Potro play rubbish?

I think Novak is winning the whole thing now

Both womens semis are on today. I think Serena will win in straight sets, 6-3,6-2 or something like that, and Vika will win in 3 sets against Maria.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Thing is that I am much, much, much more interested in men's tennis than women's tennis. In men's I have no one to cheer. 

For me if Federer gets eliminated before the semis in a slam, then it is already bad. 

Btw, Potro played quite well and was really good in the last two sets. Wasn't good in the first set but wasn't bad either. 

Djokovic was just outstanding. He was amazing.

Serena will beat Errani and I think Maria will beat Azarenka.

I guess I will cheer whoever plays against Djokovic. As long as he doesn't win, it is fine by me.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

GO MURRAY


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Djokovic is so beast, who is there to challenge him?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Djokovic is so beast, who is there to challenge him?


He was like that in the Cincy and Olympics, wasn't he? Destroying his opponents and then once he faced a top player like Federer and Murray, he got owned. If he faces Murray, he is going to lose.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Thing is that I am much, much, much more interested in men's tennis than women's tennis. In men's I have no one to cheer.
> 
> For me if Federer gets eliminated before the semis in a slam, then it is already bad.
> 
> ...


Ah okay, fair enough. I got nobody left in the mens or womens, so i'll be quite neutral for the rest of the tournament. I hope Errani wins the womens, and anyone but Novak wins the mens but i'm not that fussed if they don't happen.

Well at least Del Potro played a good match. I watched highlights and Djokovic was really good it seemed. Hopefully Del Potro can get his wrist properly sorted out, so he can get back to some of his 2009 form.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Ferrer is going to make him work for it that's for sure.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Potro is a top guy. Playing to the crowd after playing great shots despite him losing. Like i said before, i like him more and more after every match.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> Del Potro is a top guy. Playing to the crowd after playing great shots despite him losing. Like i said before, i like him more and more after every match.


Not denying it but by Top player I meant the top 4 that is Fed, Rafa, Andy and Djoko


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Not denying it but by Top player I meant the top 4 that is Fed, Rafa, Andy and Djoko


That wasn't a response to what you said. I meant that he's a good guy and all that. I know what you meant by top player (Y)


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh ok, I though that post was referring to me.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Del Potro is a top guy. Playing to the crowd after playing great shots despite him losing. Like i said before, i like him more and more after every match.


Agree he is one of my favorite players, behind Fed and Tsonga


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Not Djokovic again

SAVE US MURRAY


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Murray/Berdych gonna go five sets i have a feeling.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Didn't watch but didn't think Djokovic/Del Potro would only go three sets. Were the sets tight or did Djokovic just outplay him? I'm sensing a Murray/Djokovic final...come on Andy!

What time does the final usually get played UK time on Sunday night/Monday morning?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Samoon said:


> This is too much, Del Potro has been so unlucky in the challenges. Game over, Djokovic is going to win this, unfortunately.
> 
> Ferrer, Berdych and Murray, please make sure Djokovic doesn't win the US Open.


*How can you have luck with challenges?*


nazzac said:


> You think yours is bad :lol At least yoy got one to the semis.
> 
> Didn't get to watch the match, because i was sleeping. Did Novak play really well or did Del Potro play rubbish?
> 
> ...


*Del Potro played decent but it was just another case of the big gulf between the top 4 and everyone else.

I'd love for Ferrer to make the final, not only because it's an easier Final for Murray if he makes it but it'd also be great to see Ferrer to get to a big Final and guarantee a new Grand Slam winner. Djokovic is looking the best right now but he's lost the big matches recently without putting up that great of a challenge (French vs Nadal, Wimbledon vs Federer, Olympics vs Murray, Cinci vs Federer).

Hopefully Serena engages beast mode tonight against Errani. Be nice to see Errani make the final in the same way as Ferrer. I love plucky little players who are workhouses. Azarenka will win if she's plays her best Tennis but how likely is that to happen over 2-3 sets. I'd mark if they troll everyone and play a silent match.

No evening session today :yes

Edit: I'm not totally sure this year but I think the Mens Final is normally played late afternoon so it should start before midnight here.*


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh that's good news.

I got work off the next day so I'll watch it either way, but I'd rather it be in the afternoon then the evening (even though Murray seems to play so much better in the night) I'll be able to watch both womens semis today too. Serena will destroy Errani, but Azarenka/Sharapova could be pretty close. I kind of hope for the sake of a good final that Azarenka wins that one, as Serena destroys Sharapova in finals every time they play.

Djokovic is playing the best so far in the touurnament, but he hasn't won anything major (with decent competeition) in a little while now. I think Murray should beat him in the final if he plays how he did at the Olympics, or against Raonic etc. If he plays the first set and a half like he did against Cillic then he'll lose.

This of course is assuming both Murray and Djokovic come through. I think they both will, but there could be a shock in there. Ferrer wont give anything away and will force Djokovic to win the points rather than forcing Ferrer to lose them. Berdych/Murray could be interesting as Berdych has a winning record against him. But I honestly think the Murray of now is a different player to Murray at the beginning of the year. I think he'll win, but it might be tight.

Can't wait though, I have a feeling this might be Murrays year (I hope anyways).


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I hope Errani at least makes a good match out of it tonight. Azarenka vs Sharapova may have to be muted :lol but it still may be a really good match.










Thats what i was refering to earlier

and this is the 5 fiving thing i was on about too


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Pova has started quite well here


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Azarenka has upped her game here, and Pova's has dropped. Pova won the first 6-3, and is a break down in the 2nd. Pova looks a little rattled atm


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Glad Azarenka won, she's going to pose much more of a threat to Serena Williams than Sharapova. Assuming Serena wins (which I pretty much am) final could be pretty good now.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:lmao at Vika dancing after winning.

Didn't see all the match, but what I saw was high quality tennis. Well done to Vika for progressing. She'll be eaten alive bu Serena G Williams in the final, but well done for getting there


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Azarenka defeated Sharapova 3-6,6-2,6-4.

Pova started really well and won the 1st. Azarenka raised her game in the 2nd, and Pova's dipped, so Azarenka took the 2nd. The 3rd was really even, with both women fighting for it, it was a great set, but Vika pulled through.

Errani vs Serena next


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Serena to make short work of the remainder of this tournament. 

BEAST MODE.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

No golden set, so thats a start :lol. Come on Errani!!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Knew this would end up being destruction. No way Serena loses this match.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

She should be happy she didn't get double bageled.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*TOTAL DESTRUCTION.

Errani shouldn't feel bad after that. Final and Semi in the slams this year is a major achievement, on top of a doubles Slam and another doubles final to come. Serena does that to Sharapova and Azarenka and Errani is just a total mismatch to Serena with her size and style of play. Might start Sky+ing Serena destructions to cheer me up when I'm feeling down. 

Glad Azarenka got through. The "right" final. Hope Serena bodies that "world's #1" imposter again. Again Azarenka can't play great tennis for the full duration of a match. If she makes Serena win more than 12 games then it'll be an achievement they way she's playing right now. That 3rd set wasn't tight nazzac. Azarenka was in control all through it. Came through her service games with no scare and I think drove Sharapova to deuce on all of her serves. Just a matter of time as to when she'd break and wrap the match up. 3rd set was very good though.

Murray's been moved to a 4PM start UK Time thanks to the weather forecast. :yes*


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Serena deserves the #1 ranking and it's asinine that she isn't already, making a mockery of the women's game really. 2013 she could very well complete a calendar year grand slam.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

That was disappointing. I only watched the first set and I though Maria had in the bag. What a shame.

It is sucks to see Serena crushing all her opponents. She will win the US Open. I hope Victoria can somehow beat her but it seems so unlikely.

Well the good thing is that at least Serena and Venus didn't win the doubles.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Serena just beast throughout the whole tournament, Azarenka ain't gonna stop her


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Wish Maria was playing like she did in the Roland Garros this year. She was in great form at that time. She was amazing. 

Maybe that Maria could give Serena a challenge.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, i'll be very surpirsed if Serena doesn't win this now. She was a bad match-up for Errani, so the result was not really in doubt.

Mens semis today followed by the womens final. It's expected to rain though


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Wish Maria was playing like she did in the Roland Garros this year. She was in great form at that time. She was amazing.
> 
> Maybe that Maria could give Serena a challenge.


When Serena is playing at her best, I don't think anyone could have stopped her not even aria Sharapova at her best, only one that comes to mind is Justine Henin


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I think Azarenka will give Serena more of a challenge than Sharapova would, although Serena will still win the title. To brush aside a SEMI FINAL opponent like that is just ridiculous.

Could be a good day of tennis today (although im at work so wont be albe to see it), is the rain expected throughout the day? If so, they'll probably end up playing the final on Monday...again. Either way, Murrays on first so has a good chance of getting his match out of the way, come on Andy!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

NJ88 said:


> I think Azarenka will give Serena more of a challenge than Sharapova would, although Serena will still win the title. To brush aside a SEMI FINAL opponent like that is just ridiculous.


The Olympic final was even worse


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Very, very true.

Which is why I'm glad Sharapova didn't win. In almost every final they have Serena completely destroys her. Azarenka and Serena had a pretty competetive Wimbledon match did they not? So hopefully this will be something like that.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Was competitive but still a straight sets win, don't see his match going any differently.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Sharapova can fuck off. I'm glad she's out. She's so fucking miserable it's unbelievable. Azarenka will give Serena more of a contest. Hopefully this rain that's supposed to be threatening doesn't do anything. Well it can after the Murray match if he wins. Djokovic getting delayed would be great. If Murray loses though I couldn't give two shits about the rest of the tournament. #inevitable


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Serena deserves the #1 ranking and it's asinine that she isn't already, *making a mockery of the women's game really*. 2013 she could very well complete a calendar year grand slam.


fpalm

Why is it? Azarenka's won as many slams as her this year and had an incredible winning run at the start of the year. She went further in the French & Australian Open, got to the semi final at Wimbledon & Wimbledon II and she's in the final here. Azarenka is the deserved number one based on the year so far, and she had a strong 2011 too. There's no doubt when she's on it Serena is the best player but it's not a mockery at all. Azarenka's well earned her number one spot up until now. Wozniacki & Safina were a joke at number one but look at what Azarenka's done before you come out with utter shit like that.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

NJ88 said:


> Very, very true.
> 
> Which is why I'm glad Sharapova didn't win. In almost every final they have Serena completely destroys her. Azarenka and Serena had a pretty competetive Wimbledon match did they not? So hopefully this will be something like that.


Yeah but in the Olympics it wasn't competetive at all. Serena destroyed Azarenka. I don't think she will today but I think she will win in straight sets.

Maria has beaten Serena only twice, both in 2004. When Maria won the Wimbledon in 2004, she defeated Serena in the final.

I don't think I will be bothered to watch any matches in US Open now, if Murray reaches the final then maybe I would watch that.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> fpalm
> 
> Why is it? Azarenka's won as many slams as her this year and had an incredible winning run at the start of the year. She went further in the French & Australian Open, got to the semi final at Wimbledon & Wimbledon II and she's in the final here. Azarenka is the deserved number one based on the year so far, and she had a strong 2011 too. There's no doubt when she's on it Serena is the best player but it's not a mockery at all. Azarenka's well earned her number one spot up until now. Wozniacki & Safina were a joke at number one but look at what Azarenka's done before you come out with utter shit like that.


:lmao typical Nige overreaction. Get you a little offside, did I? :kean

Whilst Azarenka has had a stellar season, she hasn't even been remotely close to as dominant and devastating as Serena has been in absolutely beasting aside her 'opposition.' Azarenka is taken to 3 sets quite often, Serena has just smashed them off the court and her quality shines through. She dominated both Wimbledons (even though the Olympics doesn't count for ranking points) but when she is making an absolute mockery of the #1 player in the world (Sharapova at the time at Wimbledon) and will more than likely do the same to Azarenka, then she should be the #1 player in the world, because the one who dominates all around them should be the #1, and the asinine structure of the WTA points system makes the women's game and #1 ranking look like a huge mockery year in, year out. For example, as you pointed out, the likes of Wozniacki and Safina being #1 without winning a major or even looking close to winning a major. It's laughable and a blight on the game.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Azarenka isn't a phony #1. She's nowhere near as good as Serena right now obviously but the rankings aren't based on who's playing best right now. Serena would be #1 if she played more events but she's in the position where she only needs to play the events she wants to play unlike the others. Azarenka's had a good year, you can't deny that. Serena fucked up at Aus and French Opens. Since then though she's been unstoppable. Sharapova is actually #1 in the race this year so she's technically had a better year than Azarenka. The rankings are as fair as they can be without being unfair to players who play and win a lot of events but they clearly don't tell the full story by having Radwanska #2 and Serena only #4. There's a reason for it though and not just poorly constructed rankings. Not like Azarenka is some Wozniacki who isn't really very good and has only got their on winning minor events. She's done well in the majors this year and won her first 26 matches this season I think. *


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Azarenka is a deserving no.1. She has won the most points, and has a great year. She may not be the best player in the world, but she's consistent. There are plenty of players who are better than their ranking suggests imo, but if they can't find the consistency and win tournaments then thats their problem. E.G It was clear yesterday that Sharapova at her best is better than Azarenka at her best, but Azarenka was more consistent.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

She's deserving by being consistent, but the world #1 should dominate, like Federer, Nadal, Djokovic etc, and Azarenka/Sharapova haven't been remotely close to dominating as Serena this season. Sure, Serena should play more events to get her ranking up, but the majors should be scaled as such so someone can win a major and be assured of a top 5 rank that season.

Speaking of rankings, if Novak wins the US Open, does he become #1 again?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> She's deserving by being consistent, but the world #1 should dominate, like Federer, Nadal, Djokovic etc, and Azarenka/Sharapova haven't been remotely close to dominating as Serena this season. Sure, Serena should play more events to get her ranking up, but the majors should be scaled as such so someone can win a major and be assured of a top 5 rank that season.
> 
> Speaking of rankings, if Novak wins the US Open, does he become #1 again?


Fortunately no. Djokovic is the defending champion so he doesn't win any points if he win the US Open.

Btw Azarenka deserves to be No.1. As many have stated she has been the most consistent this year. Serena has only been good since Wimbledon. Victoria has done very well in the majors too.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Rain has delayed the start of play it looks like. Damn, the final may have to be played on Monday again.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Very windy out there, which favours Murray more i think


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Little moment of controversy, Murray plays a drop shot on break point but his cap comes off and Berdych cites it as distracting him and they agree to replay the point, with Murray asking Berdych if he's 100% sure. Berdych then wins the following point to break back and make it 2-2 and Murray angrily ditches his cap.

Just hope he doesn't let it affect him in the next few games, hopefully his more mature and calm mental approach will help him here.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Womens final has been moved to tomorrow due to the weather. Don't know what time though


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Wind is ruining this match. Causing errors from both players. Murray looks a little frustrated atm. He needs to keep his emotion in check, and not let it take over him


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

First set to Berdych 7-5. He was the better player imo, and is dealing with the conditions better than Murray


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

1 set each now, Murray wins it 6-2. Played much more aggressive whilst still changing up his tactics to keep Berdych guessing and moving him around the court. 

The wind is getting ridiculous however, one of the player's chairs blew onto the court in the last game.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

This is over now i reckon. Murray is firmly in control, and should win


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

This may not be over yet. Berdych breaks back and holds. Still see Murray winning, but hopefully we get a good match from here on in


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

MURRAY THROUGH!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Christ. Murray was absolutely strolling for ages, he made hard work of that.

Interesting to see if these conditions ruin the other game too.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

So Murray wins in 4. Wind ruined the match. Once Murray adjusted to the conditions, he took over the match. At least Berdych gave it a go in the final set. I noticed though that Berdych played better than Murray when the wind died down, and Murray played better when it was windy. None the matter, congrats to Murray.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Segunda Caida said:


> Little moment of controversy, Murray plays a drop shot on break point but his cap comes off and Berdych cites it as distracting him and they agree to replay the point, with Murray asking Berdych if he's 100% sure. Berdych then wins the following point to break back and make it 2-2 and Murray angrily ditches his cap.
> 
> Just hope he doesn't let it affect him in the next few games, hopefully his more mature and calm mental approach will help him here.


*I'm pretty sure if something hindrances the court during a point then you automatically replay the point. That's what happened during Wimbledon when Murray was losing balls from him shorts and they stopped when litter was flying around the court.

Reasonably easy win for Murray in the end. Wind no doubt made it easier for him. No doubt if he does lose the first set in the Final now then I doubt it will affect him at all. Still tipping a Murray/Serena double no matter how well Djokovic or even Ferrer plays today. 

Conditions were pretty laughable. Destroyed any hope of a great game from a neutral point like Ferrer/Tipsarevic the other day was. Didn't make it amusing at times though. 

So glad they he got on first as well. This match will probably cross over into tomorrow with the forecast unless one of the them wraps it up fairly quickly. 

Ferrer a break up already :mark: Wind looks like it's hurting Djokovic already.*


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh I wasn't saying it was a bad call, just the nature of the point and the debate about Berdych not being terribly affected in reaching the ball it could have been a turning point had Murray handled it badly, especially since he then lost the replayed point and lost his break advantage.

Think the minute the wind started it was only a matter of time before Murray dominated, he has that versatile approach in his game which allows him to attack/defend/move the ball around and his slice shots were particularly effective in the 2nd set. Compare that to Berdych who is largely relient on the serve and his power game and who lacks that all round game like Murray possesses, and his chances diminished the more the wind played a factor.

Credit to him though for finding his game again in the middle of the 4th set, Murray did well to close it out because anything could have happened had Berdych turned the set around.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I go away for a few minutes, and come back to see Djokovic a break down. :mark: 

Come on Ferrer!! I want him to win the whole thing. Be a good upset story.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Double break for Ferrer :mark:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Djokovic asking for the match to be stopped after he goes a double break down. What a joke.

Big player about to lose the 1st set without any momentum behind them, I sense a rain break coming.*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *Djokovic asking for the match to be stopped after he goes a double break down. What a joke.
> 
> Big player about to lose the 1st set without any momentum behind them, I sense a rain break coming.*


*Couldn't wait for rain. Favourite is choking, got to evacuate straight away.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

BOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! Watch Djokovic win the set 7-5 after the delay. Hope this delay doesn't kill all of Ferrers momentum, although it probs will.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^EAXCTLY how many times have we seen that before?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*It's incredible how these long delays seem to ALWAYS favour the big players. Ferrer should still be able to serve this set out. He isn't some kid with a mediocre ranking. The big loss though is all that momentum he's built up. I'll laugh when there's no tornado now.

Monday Final it seems like again. Schedulers for US Open are pretty embarrassing. They know there's severe weather coming and wait to play both Semis on the big court rather than using Louis Armstrong. Shouldn't be playing Semi's on a Saturday anyway.*_


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Play is suspended till tomorrow  

Session #24:

Completion of Men’s Singles Semi-final

The Novak Djokovic vs. David Ferrer match will be completed on Sunday, September 9th at 11:00 a.m. ET – gates open at 10:00 a.m. ET.

Session #25:

Women’s Singles Final & rescheduled Women’s Doubles Final

The Williams vs. Azarenka match is rescheduled to Sunday, September 9th at 4:30 p.m. - gates open at 1:00 p.m. ET. Session #25 ticket holders are also invited to watch the Women’s Doubles Final in Louis Armstrong Stadium beginning at 1:30 p.m. ET.

Session #26:

Men’s Singles Final

The Men’s Singles Final is rescheduled for Monday, September 10th at 4:00 p.m. ET – gates open at 2:00 p.m. ET.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

They spent $600 million in renovations a couple of years ago and no roof.....:facepalm


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

lolfarce :no:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*UK is 5 hours ahead of them US Times fyi. Good time for Murray to play his final. Lateish evening so it shouldn't be too hot once they get under way. At least they had the common sense to move the Doubles to Louis Armstrong.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Congrats on Bryan Brothers winning yesterday!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Murray won, good. Djokovic will probably win against Ferrer. He may lose the first set. Well I hope Ferrer can win.

Rain had to ruin everything.



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> They spent $600 million in renovations a couple of years ago and no roof.....:facepalm


The most important thing.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I'd rather see Djokovic/Murray final, but don't mind Ferrer winning although unlikely


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Roof on the arenas is why the Australian Open is the best event, scheduling wise, as we have Rod Laver, Margaret Court and Court #1 all with retractable roofs on them.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

If Djokovic beats Ferrer, then we have no surprise finalists in the mens or womens. It was predicted by most that it would be a Djokoivc/Murray or a Djokovic/Federer final in the mens, and a Serena/Azarenka final in the womens.

The biggest upset was probs Tsonga losing to Klizan. And i was not very happy about that. In fact i hated that day. Took a lot out of the tournament from my view


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> If Djokovic beats Ferrer, then we have no surprise finalists in the mens or womens. It was predicted by most that it would be a Djokoivc/Murray or a Djokovic/Federer final in the mens, and a Serena/Azarenka final in the womens.
> 
> The biggest upset was probs Tsonga losing to Klizan. And i was not very happy about that. In fact i hated that day. Took a lot out of the tournament from my view


Shvedova got eliminated that day too, right?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^Yes lol, although she should have won that


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Shvedova got eliminated that day too, right?


Yep . It was one after the other



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> ^Yes lol, although she should have won that


Yes, she should have. Served for the match, but go broken. Had 2 M.P's but failed to take them. It wasn't the fact that she got beaten by Vinci, it was the manner in which she lost which was bad. I thought that Slava was slightly the better player in that match. It was a classic case of choking, and the opponent winning the big points. Shvedova would be having a way more successful singles career if she wasn't a mental midget. She'd be in the top 20 right now in fact. At least she moved up in the rankings, despite a poor US Open. Expected to be around 33 or 34 after the tournament. A solid end to the year should see her seeded for the Aussie Open

Tsonga just played Terrible. At least Del Po played a decent match when he lost. Nole was just great from what i've heard. Not a great tournament for me. I'm hoping that the Aussie open will be better. I hope that Del Potro can return to his 2009 form, and i hope that Tsonga can find more consistency in his game, because on his day he can beat anyone. Just doesn't show that enough


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

So is Shvedova more or less like Stosur?
I also hope Potro can return to his 2009 form but I am not sure he will be able to play at that level again. I really hope he does.
As for the Mens final, however Murray faces, I think he will win. This could be the time where he finally wins a grandslam. His best shot imo. He has improved a lot. 

I am surprised that there aren't many people talking about Roddick's retirement.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> *So is Shvedova more or less like Stosur?*
> I also hope Potro can return to his 2009 form but I am not sure he will be able to play at that level again. I really hope he does.
> As for the Mens final, however Murray faces, I think he will win. This could be the time where he finally wins a grandslam. His best shot imo. He has improved a lot.
> 
> I am surprised that there aren't many people talking about Roddick's retirement.


Yeah, i would say that the comparison you made is a good one. Both had success in doubles. Both had injurys that set them back a little (well in terms of Shvedova, quite a lot), both wear glasses, both are not mentally strong. I just hope that Shvedova can repeat what Stosur did, and win a slam in singles.

I agree with what you said about Murray. This is his best shot at wining a slam. Since getting with Lendl, he has improved a lot.

As for Roddick, Nobody seems too bothered really. Not many people are talking about it like you said. He could have gone on to have more success imo, if it wasn't for Federer.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> Yeah, i would say that the comparison you made is a good one. Both had success in doubles. Both had injurys that set them back a little (well in terms of Shvedova, quite a lot), both wear glasses, both are not mentally strong. I just hope that Shvedova can repeat what Stosur did, and win a slam in singles.
> 
> I agree with what you said about Murray. This is his best shot at wining a slam. Since getting with Lendl, he has improved a lot.
> 
> As for Roddick, Nobody seems too bothered really. Not many people are talking about it like you said. He could have gone on to have more success imo, if it wasn't for Federer.


Is their style of play the same?

Talking about retirement, when do you think Federer will retire? I have absolutely no idea.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Is their style of play the same?
> 
> Talking about retirement, when do you think Federer will retire? I have absolutely no idea.


I don't really know tbh. Shvedova varies her style of play depending on the opponent. E.G, against Serena and Kvitova, she was mainly counter punching. Against Errani, she was more offensive minded. I would say that Shvedova is primarily offensive though, as she's powerfull and got some great net play. Sam seems to have become more of a baseliner. Big difference is though, is that Sam's forehand is her strongest shot and Backhand is weakest, while Shvedova's FH is her weakest and backhand is her strongest.

As for Federer. I think h might go on for a few years yet. Like Agassi did. He's still at the top of the sport, and i think he will be for a few more years. It will be a sad day when he does retire though


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'd say Federer will retire in 3-4 years. He'll keep going until he feels he can no longer win grand slams and his body goes "fuck this"


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I really thought going into this year that Federer would look to win the Olympic gold and retire then. He has his twins now and he's already achieved everything there is and then some, bar the Olympics, which in reality isn't that significant. I think what's changed is that he's had a better year than he would've thought, winning Wimbledon and returning to number one for example as well as some Masters series'. He's been more competitive than he was before his pretty incredible end to 2011 and that might have convinced him he still has what it takes to compete with Novak.

Personally though I don't think we'll see him go on too long now. We might get another year out of him, maybe two but anything else would be a bonus I think.

As for Roddick, he was playing like he'd already retired pretty much since he lost to Federer at Wimbledon in 2009. He's a great character but he stopped being a threat a long time ago.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Ferrer wins the 1st set 6-2 against Nole.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Please god let Ferrer win this. It would be so meant to be if Murray wins a slam without having to play Rafa, Federer or Novak.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

^That would be really strange. I wonder which GS final was the last final not to have Djokovic,Nadal or Federer in it.

I see Djokovic winning this though


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

2nd set to Nole, 6-1. Come on Ferrer!!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> ^That would be really strange. I wonder which GS final was the last final not to have Djokovic,Nadal or Federer in it.
> 
> I see Djokovic winning this though


2005 Australian, Safin vs that cunt Hewitt.

Djokovic was always going to come back and win this. Murray won't beat him unfortunately.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> 2005 Australian, Safin vs that cunt Hewitt.
> 
> Djokovic was always going to come back and win this. Murray won't beat him unfortunately.


If that is true, then wow. Over 7 years since neither Fed,Djokovic or Nadal was in a final.

If Djokovic gets through, i don't know who to root for tbh. I prefer to watch Djokovic than Murray, but Murray hasn't won a slam before.

I don't really care either way tbh, but it would be nice to see someone else win a slam apart from Fed,Rafa,Nole.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Djokovic just taking the piss today.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Ferrer breaks back :mark: Come on!!


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Ferrer breaks back for 2-2, now serving to take the lead. I think the break helped Djokovic since he's played much better with his hitting today, but I still think Ferrer will have moments and Djokovic is going to have to really play some consistently great tennis to beat him.

I missed the second set but the commentators were saying it wasn't as easy for Djokovic as a 6-1 set would indicate.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

This is a good show of both defensive and agressive tennis. Enjoyable match


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

2.30 am Australian time. Prying my eyes open with toothpicks, working tomorrow but wouldn't miss this game.

Come on Ferrer.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Djokovic won the 3rd 6-4, and is a break up in the 4th. He should win this in 4 now


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Two breaks up, it's all over for him now


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Pretty much over now, Djokovic came out firing today and there was nothing really Ferrer could do.

Really look forward to the Djokovic/Murray final tomorrow. I've been wanting another one of them for a little while now so we can see the difference from the Murray who lose to Djokovic in that epic five setter at the AO at the start of the year to now. Its going to be really interesting. I think Murray can win.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Djokovic has defeated Ferrer in 4 sets. He was in control today. Seemed like the delay helped Novak. I think Novak will go on to win the whole thing here


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Ferrer's the best of the rest but the top 4 are pretty much unbeatable unless you can hit a winner out of nothing. Otherwise you're relying on them playing bad. At least we're constantly blessed by the Finals of Slams being between the 2 best in the world. Finalists in both the Mens and Womens are the 2 best players in the world right now for mens and womens. 

Honestly wouldn't say there's anything between Murray and Djokovic right now. Djokovic hasn't really been tested this tournament but he's fluffed against the big 4 this year and Murray's in the best form of his life right now with no doubt. Still sticking with Murray to win as I said at the start. Either way it's gonna be a great Final. Womens might be great for different reasons though. Done and dusted in an hour on court? Wouldn't surprise me. Serena's title to choke away.*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Final Predictions: 

Serena in 2 sets
Murray in 4


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Final Predictions: *

Serena in 2 sets
Murray in 5 sets

Seriously, I think we might be in for a five set thriller tomorrow! If Murray could come through a five set match with Djokovic it would make his win that much better. Hoping for it!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Errani & Vinci have won the womens doubles btw.

I said Djokovic from the start, and i'm sticking to it. He's looked comfortable so far with the exception being the 1st set against Ferrer. One thing though, is how will Murray handle the pressure here. He hasn't won a slam yet, plus he's got a lot of expectation on him. He should be fine, but you never know. I think Djokovic will get it done in 4 or 5, but i wouldn't be surprised either way.

As for the womens, i wonder if we will see destroyerena. If so, then it's not going to be competitive. I think Serena will get it done in 2.

On the topic of the Big 4 vs the rest. I think the main difference between them and the rest is consistency. They are far more consistent than the rest in matches and tournaments. You get guys like Tsonga who are very talented and on their day can match the best, but the problem is, it doesn't happen enough.


----------



## Dale-wrestliing08 (Jul 30, 2008)

hoping murray ends the grand slam wait tomorrow. im going for murray in four tight sets


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Lendl lost his first four finals, won on the fifth. Murray has lost his first four and Lendl is his coach. It's destiny.


That's why Djokovic will win :cesc


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*The Lendl factor has been the changing point for sure and why I've been tipping him to win one of the next 4 slams since Wimbledon. It's not just his coaching but his experience and how his carear was basically going in the same direction as Murray before he won a Slam.

Hope Serena threatens to kill line judges again if she loses.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Serena breaks already.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Azarenka just called the umpire hilarious :lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Serena takes the first set 6-2.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Vika needs to hold first and foremost


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Vika breaks first game of second set...

Make it right, Serena. Cut the sloppy stuff out.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Vika breaks!!! :mark: DF to give the break by Serena. Hold now


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Can't help but like Vika. Seems like she's a positive chick.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

double break for Vika!! Serena is hitting a lot of errors, but Azarenka has been solid so far. This is getting a lot more interesting


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Vika playing a good game. Too many unforced errors from Serena though.

This will hopefully pan out like the Wimbledon final. An easy first set for Serena. A sloppy ass second set. Then she regains her focus and wins the third.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

2nd set to Vika 6-2!! Now Vika is unbeaten in 3 setters in 2012, so this is interesting.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Serve bails Serena out there. Definitely second best right now.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Come on Vika. I still think Williams will win, but at least there's hope.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Azarenka breaks, ffs.

I thought GOATS were meant to GOAT?!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Break for Vika in the 3rd.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Break back for Serena. Interesting match here


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

BREAK BACK LIKE A BOSS.

HOLDS LIKE A BOSS.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameover :kenny


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Vika breaks again!! Rollercoaster 3rd set so far


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

CHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKE


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Serena breaks back. 5-5!! Dramatic match


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

GOATS GOTTA GOOOOOOOOOOOOOAT!

CHOKERS GOTTA CHOOOOOOOOOOKE!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Serena has done it again. Let's see if she crip walks.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Championship goes to Serena!! Azarenka blew her chance when serving for the match. Rollercoaster of a match, but it was Serena that pulled through.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Don't think it was a great match at all. Hearing commentators say so, but it was littered with unforced errors.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Serena completely owned that last set.

Nice choke-job by Azarenka.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Thank god that's over. I've had the match on mute but I'm sure my neighbours would still've heard Azarenka grunting through that.

Great effort from Azarenka after losing the first set. She really should've served it out, but at least she proved that she can compete with Serena and that she's not a mockery of a world number one like that dickhead believed the other day.

Now for the big one tomorrow. Come on Andy!8*D


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> Thank god that's over. I've had the match on mute but I'm sure my neighbours would still've heard Azarenka grunting through that.
> 
> Great effort from Azarenka after losing the first set. She really should've served it out, but at least she proved that she can compete with Serena and that she's not a mockery of a world number one like that dickhead believed the other day.
> 
> Now for the big one tomorrow. Come on Andy!8*D


Cool it on the insults, Nige.

Yep, it's all about tomorrow. Hoping that Murray can take it and I'm going to believe in him, rather than taking the easy route and saying "but I think Djokovic will win". Murray to win it in 5.

Feeling a bit sad for Chokarenka right now. She's a class act.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Azarenka  Should have served it out though, no excuses.

Murray in 4 for me. In 3 if he hits it hard from the start  #Believe


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*What a great professional Serena is. Could have finished it an hour but wanted to give her fans a show. Made everyone think she lost it and then turned it back on at the end. Not just a great Tennis player but a great entertainer. What a woman.

Yeah she lost it in the second set and at points in the 3rd. That was the only way anyone was getting a snif against her. Thankfully she was playing Azarenka who's a pretty comfortable #2 and probably the only player who could stretch her to the limit once she dropped off just a little. Didn't think it was a choke job by Azarenka. Yeah she was serving for the match but Serena clearly turned it back for them final games. Ridiculously good. Terrific final set from an entertainment standpoint. Amazes me though how mentally poor all the womens players are right now, even Serena who can crumble when she goes behind.*


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Serena :hb

Let's go Murray.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> Azarenka  Should have served it out though, no excuses.
> 
> Murray in 4 for me. In 3 if he hits it hard from the start  #Believe


He's not going to straight sets Djokovic on this surface.

Congrats Serena! Neever in doubt


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> Don't think it was a great match at all. Hearing commentators say so, but it was littered with unforced errors.


It was a dramatic match, but the quality of tennis wasn't great. Depends which viewpoint you take.

Azarenka has come quite a long way in terms of mental maturity. She used to be a drama queen, but now she seems to keep her emotions in check more.

I hope for a great mens final tonight. Don't care who wins really, so i'll be watching from a neutral stand point


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow, Serena won. 

When I stopped watching Azarenka was 5-3 in the last set, I thought Victoria would have won. What a shame.
Well at least she put on a good fight and she didn't get thrashed like she did in the Olympics. 
This proves that Victoria isn't a mockery of the world NO.1. She had a great year.


Magsimus said:


> Azarenka  Should have served it out though, no excuses.
> 
> Murray in 4 for me. *In 3 if he hits it hard from the start*  #Believe


If Djokovic has a bad day, then maybe.
I think Murray will take it, 5 sets maybe. Won't be able to watch the final unfortunately. I hope Murray wins.

GO MURRAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Still hasn't won a slam at number 1 yet.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Not a big fan of Serena but gotta give her credit where credit is due. She never gives up. Great match. 

Well onto the mens final should be epic. Murray vs Djokovic, still sticking to my guns and saying Murray in 4.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sucks that I'll be working when the final is on. Might load up a stream before classes start. The Joker in 4, for mine.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Well done to Steve Williams on beating the women :torres

I'd love to be wrong, but I'm pretty sure Djokovic will win tonight.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I didn't like it when they didn't allow Serena to have a victory speach. Stupid really.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

So excited for the final, I just have this feeling Murray will win. Will be tremendous to see if he does. Come on Andy!!!

Didn't catch the womens final yesterday but as I predicted, a Azarenka/Williams final was bound to be ten times as good as Sharapova getting destroyed...again. Major credit to Serena for fighting back and never giving up in that final, true champion. Age 30 and going strong!


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Last set of the Women's final was so awesome. Everyone thought Serena was done for down 5-3. Crowd was ready to give her a standing O for her efforts until she came rallying back winning like 11 of the next 13 points. Ridiculous. GOAT.

edit - oh and LET'S GO ANDY!


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

LET'S GO ANDY!!!!! YOUR TIME IS NOW!!! WE BELIEVE!!!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

BREEEEEEEAAAAAAAAK for Murray in the first game.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Joel said:


> BREEEEEEEAAAAAAAAK for Murray in the first game.


:mark:


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

"It's not a break until you hold your serve."

Stop jumping the gun guys


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

BULLY said:


> :markout:


Didn't hold in the next game though :sad:


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Wind on Murray's side of the court seems to be hampering both players more. He and Djokovic look better when on the opposite side.

Though as the commentators said, both men's returns are some of their main strengths so its gonna be hard for either man to dominate in their service games.

Murray with 3 break points again.

EDIT: Djokovic saves all 3


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

secretly hoping murray chokes.

His first slam should be wimbledon.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Even at this early stage you can see this is gonna be a real arm wrestle.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Cliffy Byro said:


> secretly hoping murray chokes.
> 
> His first slam should be wimbledon.


He needs to win tonight. He has so much momentum right now and you never know if he'll regain it. Has to prevail here tonight.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Murray with the break to go up 3-2 :hb


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Potentially pivotal game here. Djokovic looking a little frustrated and irritable, and Murray struggled at this end last time he secured a break. Going 4-2 up having already broken Djokovic twice would certainly ask questions of the defending champion.

54 shot rally just now, holy shit.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Dat 54 shot rally :wilkins

Holds like a boss.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Murray comes back from 15-30 and secures a great hold. Pressure all on Novak now.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Fucking brother, hogging the computer so i've msised most of the first set. I know that Murray is a break up here, but how are they both performing? Is Murray playing really well or is Nole playing crap?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Fucking brother, hogging the computer so i've msised most of the first set. I know that Murray is a break up here, but how are they both performing? Is Murray playing really well or is Nole playing crap?


Both haven't reached top notch yet, but Murray is performing better (just). Djokovic is struggling with his serve atm.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Errors from both due to the wind and Djokovic looking a bit sluggish at times when Murray mixes the play up a bit. Both though look good hitting wise especially Murray, and they've had some long rallies demonstrating their defensive skills. Seems like whoever holds their bottle on serve may go on to win, since both look generally better returning atm.

Murray playing better though overall atm.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Murray doing his best to gift wrap this service game to Novak.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheers guys (Y)

Ball is moving so slow due to the wind. Djokovic with 2 break points here


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Broken back...ugh.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Great defense from Murray there. Djokovic breaks back though


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Jesus Christ at that last rally. Amazing shit is going down here.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I would like to see Murray come to the net more in his matches. He's pretty good at the net from what i've seen.

I think Djokovic has more control of this than Murray atm. Pressure game for Murray now on serve.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

First game of tennis since the Wimbledon final. Hi-Yo! Bandwagon awayyyyy.

Wind is ruining this game for me, might go back to porn.

Then again..'dat tiebreak! :mark:

He pulls a gun, you pull a knife. He sends one of yours to the hospital, you send one of his to the morgue.

That's the Chicago way.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

1st set tiebreaker. Djokovic is not great in tiebreakers, but we shall see here


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Amazing tennis :mark:


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Wish I could watch and not just stare at score updates on usopen.org


----------



## KingJames23 (Jan 23, 2005)

Incredible first set, some ridiculous rallies. Would like to see Murray win, but can't see past Djokovic today.



The Lady Killer said:


> Wish I could watch and not just stare at score updates on usopen.org


If you don't mind watching a stream, there's some below. Any of the Sky Sports 1 links should work.

http://www.oleoletv.com/broadcast/live-tv/


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Appreciate it, but live streaming is blocked here at work. I can tell just by following the score that it's an amazing match.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Hoping Andy wins it here, thoroughly deserves to after the great year he's had.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The Lady Killer said:


> Appreciate it, but live streaming is blocked here at work. I can tell just by following the score that it's an amazing match.


Try running through a proxy: http://kproxy.com/


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS GET ONE MORE POINT ANDY! FUCK!

edit - thanks, Bully. I'll give it a try.
edit2 - blocked because it was an "Anonmymizer." :lmao Workplace is more clever than I thought.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:shocked:

This is just insane. We're here for the long haul, people.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm really tired lol. Stayed up til late yesterday with the womens final. Had an early start due to College, and got an early start tomorrow. Might have to turn in after the 1st set, which is a shame. Want to watch it, but i'm too tired

Will have to watch highlights tomorrow


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

DON'T TELL ME THINGS LIKE THAT, MAGSIMUS!

edit Andy wins the 1st! :hb


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

First set to Andy


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

MURRAY WINS IT!!!

Incredible set of tennis, tie break of the absolute highest quality there. Credit to both men, unreal stuff.

87 minute opening set, ffs.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

First set to Andy!! I still think Djokovic in 4 or 5 though. Will have to see tomorrow morning. It will be the first thing i do when i wake up


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah I'm hoping someone posts the full match on youtube after it's over. Gonna need to watch this.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Well I'm sold on this match. What an ending to that set.

Going to be a late one folks, and the time Sean Connery will be leaving the stadium tonight?

Tennish.

:troll


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

YES! First set to Andy!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

FUCKING YEEEEEES:mark:

Absolutely phenomenal tie break, i'm going to need a new set of finger nails if Nole wins the 2nd set.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

:connery

Come on Murray, put him to bed before midnight now plz. (nah, just any win will do)

EDIT: Ah fuck, I've jinxed it.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Murray's taking this.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah looks like it although Joker got one of the breaks back.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Just a little nervy, Djokovic breaks back to 4-1 down. Just hope Murray keeps his head and doesn't end up on the receiving end of an inspirational comeback like Cilic suffered against Murray. He's had Djokovic's number on serve for most of today, so hopefully he can keep the composure and take the 2nd set.

I just fear Djokovic will now play with some freedom if he goes 2-0 down, and if he starts to win some big points I just fear Murray may feel the pressure.

Come on Murray!


----------



## KingJames23 (Jan 23, 2005)

Great hold by Murray. Wait might finally be over :ex:

After Wimbledon, would never have predicted he'd come back to win the Olympics and US Open. 

Still fearful Djokovic is going to enter Superman mode and come back to win in 5.

...or 4


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

FOR FUCK SAKE MURRAY!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Djokovic can be unplayable like this, but Murray bottled that.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Second set should've been well and truly buried. :kenny


Think of the possible celebration sex with Kim, dammit man.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Here we go again....2nd set tiebreak?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Djokovic showing fight, looks like another TB.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

SECOND SET MURRAAAAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

Yuss, 2-0.

Come on Andy!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:yes

Does Murray have the nerve to see this through?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ridiculous serving at the end of that game from Murray.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Magsimus said:


> :yes
> 
> Does Murray have the nerve to see this through?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Joker wins the 3rd. Shit just got real...


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Novak's got this now unfortunately.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

DJOKERRRRRR


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

My prediction of A 4 set win to Murray could still come true.

edit: Okay, maybe not.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Murray showing signs of life, couldn't convert a break point so he's still 2-3 down but he seems to be back in a rallying groove and forcing Djokovic to play his best tennis the last couple of games, instead of the sluggish and barely threatening player he was near the end of the third set and the beginning of the fourth.

Still really feel like it'll come down to Djokovic having to play his best tennis on the massive points and whether Murray can weather the storm and just find an opportunity. He's hit a few brilliant groundshots the past couple of games, and looks a bit more lively around the court.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Was able to make it home in time to catch the rest of the match. :hb

That 30-shot rally was insane. :lmao Is this how the entire match has been?


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes. My word it's been amazing. I missed the third and start of the fourth but fucking hell!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Great reaction from Djokovic. Just when it looks like Andy's coming back, Novak steps it up that bit more. He's not losing this now. Murray's not getting the errors and free points he got from Djokovic in the first two sets. If he's going to win he has to produce something special.

*Edit:*


The Lady Killer said:


> Was able to make it home in time to catch the rest of the match. :hb
> 
> That 30-shot rally was insane. :lmao Is this how the entire match has been?


There was a 54 shot rally early on but the first two were scrappy and the conditions didn't help. It's only really got going in the last 4 games with both playing great tennis. It's nothing compared to their match in Australia, very poor in comparison.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't know Nige, Djokovic is making more errors than he has the past set and a bit, its just sadly coming early in the games instead of at the end. Still its encouraging to see Murray contesting these long rallies with more precision and durability, instead of the passive and ultra conservative non-entity he was around 30 minutes ago.

Sadly I do think Djokovic's so far unbreakable resolve on the big points will prove too much, but right now I'd fancy Murray a lot more than I did when he was broken at the start of the fourth with minimal fightback.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah there are a few more creeping in but not enough to make a difference unfortunately.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

HOLD NOW MURRAY!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

That's it Andy lad. Come on.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

HOLDS! 

For now...


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

:mark:

Hulking up for Murraymania.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Keep this up Andy please. He's never going to get a better chance than this but Djokovic never gives in. This set should be up to the standard they set in Melbourne.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

fpalm if this goes to a tiebreak.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

My word. When the rallies have got going tonight, they've been stupendous.

Edit: If he holds here now, it surely is over :mark:


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK

3-0 Murray!! 

Do I dare dream?


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh boy. Break #2. :mark:

PULL THE LOG. REMEMBER YOUR FUNDIES.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Joel said:


> My word. When the rallies have got going tonight, they've been stupendous.
> 
> Edit: If he holds here now, it surely is over :mark:


It's still nothing compared to the consistency of the standard in the semi final in Melbourne. The tennis in that match was better than anything we'll ever see.

*Edit:* Oh shit. This is why you can never count Djokovic out. Thanks Novak. Up for work in less than 6 hours.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

If he wins it *like this* then I just don't know what he's all about.


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

I need to be up in 5 hours, but no way was I going to miss this.

COME ON MURRAY!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> It's still nothing compared to the consistency of the standard in the semi final in Melbourne. The tennis in that match was better than anything we'll ever see.


For sure. That's why I said when they have got going. Because not a lot has, but when they have, wow.

Nole is pulling out BEST IN THE WORLD MODE right now.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Joel said:


> Because not a lot has, but when they have, wow.
> 
> Nole is pulling out BEST IN THE WORLD MODE right now.


When you have a rally that resembles table tennis AND is longer than a typical table tennis rally.. :lol

My word has this been good.

Holy fuck my stream is giving me that terrible Virtua Tennis camera angle. Why experiment now, ffs!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

The only thing stopping ten pounds of jobby flying out is its extremely high nail content.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

4-2! Just needs to hold. This is going to be tense as fuck.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

That's what it takes. Two more service games like that. If only it was that easy. For once Novak, FUCK OFF.8*D

*Edit:* What a fucking backhand Novak, my god.

*And another:* Can't lose from here, just can't. Oh hang on, a trainer now? Fuck off.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

BRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEAAAAAAAK!

SERVING FOR THE CHAMPIONSHIP

OMG!


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

OH FUCK OH FUCK OH FUCK OH FUCK OH FUCK OH FUCK OH FUCK

Hold your nerve Murray lad, you've played tremendously to even be in a position to serve for the title.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I hate it when Djokovic does this.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

FINISH HIM!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Best and closest challenge of all time. Never be beaten that!


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

CHAMPIONSHIP POINT

OMG


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He's done it!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Well fuck me gently with a dunlop 

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

FUCKING GET IN THERE YOU DELIGHTFUL SCOTTISH BLOKE!!!!


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

YES! GET IN!

:mark:

:yes

WHAT A BEAUTIFUL MAN!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

It looks like Andy's going to get the good loving off tasty Kim tonight. I think I'd rather have that than the US Open trophy tbh.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

Sport, fucking hell.


----------



## KingJames23 (Jan 23, 2005)

Amazing, after the heartbreak at Wimbledon, to immediately bounce back and win the Olympics and US Open is a phenomenal achievement. Think he'll go on to win a few more Grand Slams in the next few years now.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Nige™ said:


> It looks like Andy's going to get the good loving off tasty Kim tonight. I think I'd rather have that than the US Open trophy tbh.



I don't think it'll be functioning tonight.

It'll be and Ice Bath, massage then 12 hour sleep.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

:hb!!!


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

:mark:

Each of the top 4 won a slam this year

Time for all the pressure to go onto the women, what is it since 1977? :side:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^That's awesome!!!!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Congratulations to Andy!! First person not named Nadal,Djokovic, or Federer to win a slam since 2009.

I'll admit that he proved me wrong. I didn't think he would win the US Open.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Steak broke at the US Open again lol


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Potro's win was better............

lol, just joking with the Murray fans.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

10 years a go, Pete Sampras played his last Grand Slam match.






True legend of the sport.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Del Potro's win was better............
> 
> lol, just joking with the Murray fans.


Del Potro's win was NOT better, Federer could be on 18 grand slams right now


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

So with this win, Murray should be at least #3 in the world, right? If not challenging for 2nd?

Congrats to the kid, he won me over at Wimbledon, and played immaculate tennis at the Olympics. Now that he's shed his hoodoo of not winning a slam, he may well go on do win a whole lot more. It appears the era of the Joker is over.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol era of Djokovic? I'd hardly call one season and half an era


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, mini-era then.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

This match was actually longer than the epic match between Fed/Rafa in Wimby 2008? I can't believe it, impossible, still I doubt it was as epic as the Fed/Rafa in Wimby. I guess I missed a great match, too bad I couldn't watch it.
Congrats Murray! It is great to see him win a slam. 76 years wait is over. Finally a brit won a slam. He is no.3 now. I am also glad that the Joker didn't win. Can see Murray winning few more slams now tbh. But he will never win the Roland Garros. Going to watch the highlights now.
What is awesome is that even though Federer got eliminated earlier than Djokovic, the gap between them is extended. Federer was leading Djokovic by 895 points. Now Fed is leading him by 1335 points. Lol
I hope Federer recovers from his loss against Berdych and does great in the next few tournament, especially the Barclays ATP World Tour. Federer could become the first player to hold the NO.1 raking for 300 weeks. 
It is also awesome that 4 different players won a slam this year, when was last time that happened?

Forgot how to beat top players, ah Djokovic? :
Btw Berdych overtook Tsonga in the rankings.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

sXe_Maverick said:


> So with this win, Murray should be at least #3 in the world, right?


I think he was going to be ranked 3 just by getting to the final.


So after the Lendl winning on his fifth attempt stat, I hear Fred Perry won his last grand slam (US) on September 10th, being seeded at 3. I guess it really was fate.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> This match was actually longer than the epic match between Fed/Rafa in Wimby 2008? I can't believe it, impossible, still I doubt it was as epic as the Fed/Rafa in Wimby. I guess I missed a great match, too bad I couldn't watch it.
> Congrats Murray! It is great to see him win a slam. 76 years wait is over. Finally a brit won a slam. He is no.3 now. I am also glad that the Joker didn't win. Can see Murray winning few more slams now tbh. But he will never win the Roland Garros. Going to watch the highlights now.
> What is awesome is that even though Federer got eliminated earlier than Djokovic, the gap between them is extended. Federer was leading Djokovic by 895 points. Now Fed is leading him by 1335 points. Lol
> I hope Federer recovers from his loss against Berdych and does great in the next few tournament, especially the Barclays ATP World Tour. Federer could become the first player to hold the NO.1 raking for 300 weeks.
> ...


Combination of djokovic time wastin/ball bouncing with Murray's slow counter punching style of play.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

watched it all some top class rallies, as a brit i'm chuft murray has finally got a grand slam


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Congrats to Murray, you could see at Olympics he got there (mentally especially)...


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Told y'all Murray and Serena would win :kobe3

:fergie being in Murray's box was clearly the difference for Murray. I think Fergie was actually struggling to get a ticket which is why he was in there. 

Tremendous final. Odd feeling but even at 2-2 I always felt confident that Murray would win. Best player in the world right now. Be interesting to see how he fares against Rafa now when he returns but I don't think Rafa will be on the same level after this injury unless he changes the way he plays. 

:wilkins at some of the rallies. 

Hopefully he goes on from here and really cements himself at the level of Nadal and Djokovic because he's more than good enough too. No reason why he shouldn't be winning at least one slam a year for the next few years barring injuries.

Novak's girlfriend is just waaaaaaaaaaay too cute.

Murray having to ask his girlfriend where he packed his watch and forgetting to take the trophy out of the Sky Sports studio. So British :mark:*


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Seabs said:


> * Tremendous final. Odd feeling but even at 2-2 I always felt confident that Murray would win. Best player in the world right now. Be interesting to see how he fares against Rafa now when he returns but I don't think Rafa will be on the same level after this injury unless he changes the way he plays.
> *


Yeah, I was expecting the worst when he fell away in the 3rd and beginning of the 4th. But somewhere in the middle of the 4th set he found his rhythm again and started contesting the rallies and forcing Djokovic to play out of his skin to win the big points. From that moment on whilst I still feared Djokovic would just have a little too much composure and experience on the big points, Murray definitely had a chance and the minute he broke after dropping serve and threatening to recreate the 2nd set Djokovic comeback I sensed it was about to happen.

Immensely proud of the lad, definitely deserved it and hopefully it can be the beginning of a few more with his mental belief now enhanced by being able to win the big one over 5 sets. Whilst the overall quality of tennis wasn't their best, some of the rallies from the 4th set in particular onwards were just incredibly tense and dramatic, and we can't forget the monster 54 shot rally.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Shame that rally ended on a Murray unforced error 

Defensive work of both men is just out of this world. Not surprising the match wasn't sprinkled with winners when they defend the baselines like that. Against anyone else they probably would have had double the amount of winners they had in that match.*


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Samoon said:


> It is also awesome that 4 different players won a slam this year, when was last time that happened?


Looks like it was 2003 with Andre Agassi, Juan Carlos Ferrero, Roger Federer and Andy Roddick


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Here's hoping 2013 is a great year for Andy. Totally deserved the win last night, after he seems to have finally got that monkey off his back. Wimbledon 2013 Champion, I hope.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

That rally where Murray had Djokovic running left to right repeatedly and finally ending with Djokovic falling over... That was immense. When the rallies got going, they were brilliant.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *
> Hopefully he goes on from here and really cements himself at the level of Nadal and Djokovic because he's more than good enough too. No reason why he shouldn't be winning at least one slam a year for the next few years barring injuries.
> *


Djokovic maybe but Nadal no way.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

I always believed, honest 


Very proud of Andy, and ofc the whole support team. 76 years, worth the wait. Hopefully this is just the first.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

The most important thing is, ROGER THAT is still No. 1, and will probably stay there for awhile.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Del Potro's win was NOT better, Federer could be on 18 grand slams right now






















I would say it was better than Murrays. Del Potro beat Nadal and Federer back to back (and they were the 2 best in the world at that time)

Murray may match the level of Djokovic in the future, but absolutely no way is he going to reach Nadal

Speaking of Rafa I can't wait to see him back now. I'm not really a fan of his, but the tour doesn't feel the same without him. 

Tsonga is struggling with getting a place for the tour finals. He's 7th atm, and 8th this year. He's slipping down, Needs to improve!! Del Po is climbing back up though, 6th best this year. But Shvedova has made a huge climb in the rankings since last year. Came into 2012 ranked 206, and now is 33rd!! Comeback player of the year surely.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Del Potro's win was far better for sure. He beat the best two in the world back-to-back, beating Federer who'd won the tournament five times in a row in his first & still his only grand slam final, coming from 2-1 down to win, something only Nadal & Djokovic have done. He came through that tournament not considered a favourite and played some unbelievable tennis to beat the best at close to his best. It was an amazing effort. Last night's match didn't have either Murray or Djokovic anywhere near their best.

Murray did well to come back after Djokovic's resurgence but DelPo's win far exceeds what Murray did.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Ratings for my favourite player's US Open performances.

*Tsonga: 1/10*
1 word, Shit. 2nd round isn't acceptable, and he was crap in doing so. Disapointing US Open for Jo. the 1 is for getting into the 2nd round.

*Del Potro: 6/10*
He did what was expected of him really. Came up against Nole in the Quarter Finals, and couldn't do anything because Nole was playing great in that match. Wasn't too convincing leading up to the quarter finals, but he did what was expected of him. Bit unlucky with the draw really.

*Yaroslava Shvedova: 4/10*
I'd say below average tournament for Slava. I had a feeling that she wouldn't do all that well, and i was unfortunately right. First round against Vania was a routine win, but the 2nd round was a choke job. She should have really beaten Vinci after serving for the match and having match points. The performances weren't all that bad really, but She didn't play up to the level she is capable of.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Watched last night, was so proud of Andy Murray. It was well worth the wait. It would have been nice if he'd have won the slam with a straight forwards victory, but winning the five set epic he did was just perfect. It made it all that much better because of how hard he had to work to win that match.

I thought the match was brillaint. The defensive play by both was off the charts to be honest, so it's not surprising there weren't a ton of outright winners in the match. Both were just getting everything back. I thought the tennis was phenominal. I would rank it ahead of Del Potros title win just because of the wait for Murray. It's been a LONG time coming, and this feel like a major breakthrough. He's been through four finals and he's finally come into his own and won the big one. It was a joy to watch.

It showed the difference between the Murray last year and the Murray this year. I was worried when Djokovic came back in the third and fourth but it showed terrific mental strength to win the fifth set like he did. It was phenominal. The Murray of old would have slumped under the pressure of the first set tiebreak, he would have certainly gave up the second set after getting broken back (twice) and he would have for sure lost the fifth set. This shows how much he's grown.

Right now, Murray is the best player in the world. He's had such a brilliant couple of months. Making the Wimbledon final, coming back four weeks later and beating the greatest of all time on his favorite surface in straight sets to win the Olympics, then coming and becoming a slam champion for the first time. Love that he's the first one to every win the Olympics and go on to win the US Open too. 

It's very exciting for Murray. The weight has been lifted, he'll feel so so confident in slams now, and won't be tentative in slam finals now he's won one. This could be the start of a really good Murray run and I'm confident he could become world number one in the next one or two years. Great final, great result, great new slam champion.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Del Potro's win was far better for sure. He beat the best two in the world back-to-back, beating Federer who'd won the tournament five times in a row in his first & still his only grand slam final, coming from 2-1 down to win, something only Nadal & Djokovic have done. He came through that tournament not considered a favourite and played some unbelievable tennis to beat the best at close to his best. It was an amazing effort. Last night's match didn't have either Murray or Djokovic anywhere near their best.
> 
> Murray did well to come back after Djokovic's resurgence but DelPo's win far exceeds what Murray did.


I agree. Anyone who says otherwise is either deluded, a proper Murray fanboy, or a Federer fan.

This has got me thinking. What are the greatest grand slam final performances of all time?

This one came to mind for me. 2nd serve ace to win the match :mark:






Post any more


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Samoon said:


> Djokovic maybe but Nadal no way.


*I'm talking about current not all time in terms of achievements. He's better than Djokovic and Federer right now without any doubt for me. Obviously can't compare with Nadal as he hasn't faced him recently and he's been out injured. Nadal won't return on the same level as he left. You don't spend this long out with a knee injury and come back like nothing happened. Hampers his game as well as he won't be as able to grind out points if the knee isn't the same so he'll have to adjust to shorten his rallies. 

French next year should still be his. Murray will one of the hard court slams. Probably Djokovic for the other. Wimbledon is a toss up right now between the top 4. Can't see the others challenging for a Slam next year unless circumstances greatly favour them. Ferrer could be a good dark horse for the French though perhaps.

Hope Serena keeps mentally in check for 2013 so she can dominate the Slams next year in the same fashion.*


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Sampras was so fucking legit.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

The Lady Killer said:


> Sampras was so fucking legit.


So random, but yeah, No. 2 of all time, IMO, and one of my favorites. So smooth and suave. His classics with Goran, Andre and Rafter are some of my nicest memories ever.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

nazzac said:


> I agree. Anyone who says otherwise is either deluded, a proper Murray fanboy, or a Federer fan.
> 
> This has got me thinking. What are the greatest grand slam final performances of all time?
> 
> ...


Mine is also a Sampras/ Agassi match. Only a four setter, but every set went to a tie break. It was such a great match, I never wanted it to end.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Mine is also a Sampras/ Agassi match. Only a four setter, but every set went to a tie break. It was such a great match, I never wanted it to end.


Great match i agree, but i said Grand Slam final performances. But good match to post. Sampras and Agassi had some great matches together

Sampras is one of my favourite all time players. The best serve of all time, and his net play was amazing.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

JoeRulz said:


> So random, but yeah, No. 2 of all time, IMO, and one of my favorites. So smooth and suave. His classics with Goran, Andre and Rafter are some of my nicest memories ever.


Well, it was in response to the Agassi/Sampras video that was posted above mine, so it wasn't meant to be random. 

Agreed w/#2 all time.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Courts were so much faster then. If the courts were that speed today, Del Potro would probs have more slams, Tsonga would have had a slam, Berdych may have had a slam.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

BULLY said:


> Mine is also a Sampras/ Agassi match. Only a four setter, but every set went to a tie break. It was such a great match, I never wanted it to end.


One of the most high quality match ever played


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

^ Yeah, some great rallies and shot making from both players. Their matches were amazingly good.

while we are taking about great matches. This one is most definately up there


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Sampras/Agassi is very much like Nadal/Federer with the contrast in styles


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Sampras was awful on clay tbh.



nazzac said:


> ^ Yeah, some great rallies and shot making from both players. Their matches were amazingly good.
> 
> while we are taking about great matches. This one is most definately up there


Yeah, this is the best tennis match *I have ever seen*

Btw I think Murray's win was better than Del Potro's. I am being bias, I have to admit.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Yeah, this is the best tennis match *I have ever seen*
> 
> Btw I think Murray's win was better than Del Potro's. I am being bias, I have to admit.


I remember that final like it was yesterday. In the morning i went out and played tennis with a few mates. Then we came back to my house and the final was on, so the 3 of us sat down and watched the whole thing. I remember i wanted Fed to win but my mates wanted Nadal to win. Great match.

And to your 2nd point, Is it cause Del Po beat Federer in the final


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer saved 3 championship points. It was amazing how he saved the 2nd one. One of the best Backhands winner ever imo.

The only thing I hated about that match was that Federer didn't win. It was awesome match though.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Does anyone think that soem courts need to speed up a little. The hardcourts today are really slow, and benefits defensive players. IMO, Hard courts should be fast, and clay should be the slow one.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Nadal somehow reaching that brilliant Federer forehand and hitting an all time great passing shot to set up a championship point is still one of the best moments I've seen in Tennis.

BTW I was definitely rooting for Nadal then. Federer's dominance of Wimbledon, US Open and to a lesser degree the Aussie Open really had me rooting against him more often than not. I always respected him as the all time best but I can't tell you how often I'd be ecstatic when Safin, Gasquet or Nadal beat him and ended his eternal dominance of the game.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

This was Federers coming out party i think. I'm too young to remember really, but i have watched this match on Youtube. 2 legends. One past his prime, while the otherwas an up and comer at that point


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday Slava!! :hb Turns 25 today.






I remember this match, I was at school when it was on and i had media (using computers) and we were on laptops for Geography, and instead of doing the work i watched the match :lol

It was a great comeback by Jo from 2 sets down


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Does anyone think that soem courts need to speed up a little. The hardcourts today are really slow, and benefits defensive players. IMO, Hard courts should be fast, and clay should be the slow one.


All the courts are slowing, down they're not going to then make it fast again snytime soon. Although I do wish it was faster.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> All the courts are slowing, down they're not going to then make it fast again snytime soon. Although I do wish it was faster.


It's getting a bit stupid now though. It's like they are trying to promote defensive tennis. Offensive players like Tsonga are not going to benefit at all from courts slowing down. Players like Murray are going to benefit loads. I bet if the Hard courts were as fast as they were 10 years a go, Murray wouldn't have won the US Open.

Attacking players aren't going to get a break unless it rains at Wimbledon during the 2nd week.

In other news, Del Potro is going to play in the Davis Cup against the docters orders. I admire his heart, but he shouldn't be playing because it's too risky. He needs to let his wrist heal or he could regret it


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

They need to make the grass courts faster first. It is almost as slow as the hard courts. Ridiculous.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> It's getting a bit stupid now though. It's like they are trying to promote defensive tennis. Offensive players like Tsonga are not going to benefit at all from courts slowing down. Players like Murray are going to benefit loads. I bet if the Hard courts were as fast as they were 10 years a go, Murray wouldn't have won the US Open.
> 
> Attacking players aren't going to get a break unless it rains at Wimbledon during the 2nd week.
> 
> In other news, Del Potro is going to play in the Davis Cup against the docters orders. I admire his heart, but he shouldn't be playing because it's too risky. He needs to let his wrist heal or he could regret it


What puzzle me is why they are xslowing t down in the first place, why would anyone want to watch slow boring rallies?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

The main problem with grass is that it wears down, so in the 2nd week it's almost like clay. But i agree that it's too slow.

Clay should be slow. Grass should be fast, and hard shout be in between. Therefore, certain styles don't benefit more than others.

Today, all the courts are slow, which benefits defensive players.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> What puzzle me is why they are xslowing t down in the first place, why would anyone want to watch slow boring rallies?







For this kind of rally...Amazing point.

I do like a fast court. Wimbledon is generally faster, and creates some amazing matches. I like the Wimbledon/hardcourt pace. I don't think it's slowed down to a point where the matches aren't interesting anymore. Being a tad faster wouldn't hurt, but I don't mind either way.

Tennis right now is mostly all about fitness, someones physical strength and how hard they;ve worked in that regard. So having the courts slower really does show the differencce between those who obviously put everything into fitness and being in the best shape they can be to win these two week tournament and five hour matches, and those who aren't as fit.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea that was a sick point,


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

on another topic, who are your favourite players from ATP and WTA, and why do you like them? Just something different to talk about.

Well pretty much all mine are in my sig, but here's why i like them.

*Tsonga*- Probably the most attacking player on tour atm. Very entertaining to watch, and seems like a great guy off court too. His on court attitude is very good too. I became a fan of his after AO 2008. I would like to see him have more belief in himself, and be more consistent, because he has the game to beat the top players and win a slam.

*Del Potro*- Liked him after US Open 2009. But everytime i see him play, i like him more and more. Plays agressive baseline tennis, and is a real classy guy. Hopefully he can return to form, and put all these injury issues behind him because he can win another slam.

*Shvedova*- Another good player to watch, and has an all court style. She seems like a great person too both on and off court (always smiling) On top of that, she is very cute I hope she can achieve some sort of singles success in the future, but she'll need to stop choking for that to happen. 

*Nishikori*- My most recent one, but i like Kei's style. He's primarily offensive, and seems like a good guy too. Only thing holding him back is his physical side. He doesn't have the physical capabilities to back up his game at times, but he's certainly a potential top 10 in the future


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Nalbandian's been one player I've loved to watch for years. His technique is absolutely superb. He hits a ball on both sides so cleanly. It's just a pity his fitness isn't up to the same standard and he's had so many injuries that disrupted his career that promised so much.

Like you said above about Tsonga, he's so exciting to watch. He can be incredible or he can be a car wreck like he was against Klizan in the US Open. When he's on it though he's the most entertaining to watch bar none.

Laura Robson now will be one to watch out for. Her new coach has clearly had a massive impact on her game. She's not going for the spectacular shot as much now but still going for and hitting some big ones that Clijsters & Li could only stand & admire. Those two wins will be huge for her moving forward, and she's still only 18.

Lisicki too is probably the most 'Tsonga like' player in the women's game. When she's on form she's fantastic, but she doesn't produce it enough, and at Wimbledon when she was playing Kerber and losing it, she just laughed through it!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> Nalbandian's been one player I've loved to watch for years. His technique is absolutely superb. He hits a ball on both sides so cleanly. It's just a pity his fitness isn't up to the same standard and he's had so many injuries that disrupted his career that promised so much.
> 
> Like you said above about Tsonga, he's so exciting to watch. He can be incredible or he can be a car wreck like he was against Klizan in the US Open. When he's on it though he's the most entertaining to watch bar none.
> 
> ...


Nalbandian is an absolute pleasure to watch, hits the ball so clean and that backhand omg!

His fitness is not even an issue, he's played plenty of tough five set matches, the problem is his head, he is a mental midget. He also seems to have bad luck with umpires and linesman.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Andy Murray:* My favourite player. I just love the way he plays. Even moreso this yyear where he's started to becomme more aggressive. He's got suc variety and natuural talent, thhe way hhe channges pace is great. I also always considered him ann underdog whenn talking of the top three debate, whichh makes me want to see himm win more. Plus he's British which is always a bonnus when a players from youur hhomme country.

*Novak Djokovic*: My seconnd favorite mmenns tennis playyer. He's so explosive withh hhis shots. He can go from being on thhe defensive to beinng on thhe offensive at the click of hhis finngers. His runn of matchhes wonn last year really was inncredible annd remmarkable to watch. Up uunntil he broke thhrough it was the Nadal and Federer shhow, he showed up and completely turned that on its head whhich was refreshing to see.

*Juan Martin Del Potro*: I'm nnot sure why but I kind of disliked himm a couuple of years back. However now he's getting back to his fuul potenntial I'm becoming mmore of a fan. I like thhe way he plays, and he seems like thhe one player outside of the top four who cann kind of make a dennt and cause an impact. I expect him to win annothher slam in the next two or thhree years and thinnk himm, Murray and Djokovic will be thhe top players in the next couple of years.

*Serena Williams*: My favorite female tennis player. I think shhe's inncredible. Her power is out of this world for a female tennnis player and her serve is the greatest female serve of all time. It's just ammazinng to watchh hher play, and thhe differennce betweenn her annd the rest of the wommens game. The women these days absoluutely crumble under pressure annd Williams is one who doesnt. I'll be sad when shhe retires.

*Victoria Azarenka*: I'm becoming quite the fan. She's a lot stronger than the majority of the wommen onn tour. Both mmentally annd physically. Shhe gives Serenna quite a test which is a lot more than most. Once Serena retires, I see her being at the top of the womens game for a while.

And if anyones wondering why some of my letters are repeating, it's because I spilled tea all over my laptop yesterday... hold on, it's stopped!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

DAVIS CUP!!

Argentina and Spain get early wins


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Po with an easy straight sets victory. Good start there


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Shit Daivd Ferrer has never lost a Davis Cup match on clay. 15-0


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Czechs lead Argentina 2-1 after a win in doubles. Del Potro vs Berdych is tomorrow btw.

Seen as though there is nothing much to talk about atm, i'd thought we can do some ATP and WTA awards. Just fill yours in below 

*ATP*
Player of the year:
Most Improved player of the year:
Comeback Player of the year:
Disappointing player of the year:
Newcomer of the year:
Match of the year:

*WTA:*
Player of the year:
Most Improved player of the year:
Comeback Player of the year:
Disappointing player of the year:
Newcomer of the year:
Match of the year:

Grand Slam of the year:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mine

*ATP*
Player of the year: Djokovic, Murray or Federer. Edging towards Murray due to his Olympic gold, but Djokovic won a slam and reach another 2 finals. Hard to choose.
Most Improved player of the year: Milos Raonic
Comeback Player of the year: DelPo maybe?
Disappointing player of the year: Another hard one
Newcomer of the year: i don't know with this one too. Womens is much easier to pick :lol
Match of the year: Del Potro vs Federer (Olympics semi final)

*WTA:*
Player of the year: Serena Williams
Most Improved player of the year: Sara Errani
Comeback Player of the year: Yaroslava Shvedova or Venus Williams
Disappointing player of the year: Petra Kvitova
Newcomer of the year: Sloane Stephens 
Match of the year: Hard one to choose

Grand Slam of the year: Wimbledon


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Potro has pulled out of the match with Berdych  Hopefully it's nothing too serious and just precautionary


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

USA still ALIVE!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Ferrer is up against Isner atm in the Davis Cup. Federer won easily in straight sets against Haase


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Seen as though there is nothing much to talk about atm, i'd thought we can do some ATP and WTA awards. Just fill yours in below


*ATP*
Player of the year: _Andy Murray_
Most Improved player of the year: _Phillip Kohlschreiber_
Comeback Player of the year: _Juan Martin Del Potro. Lleyton Hewitt has done well too, just not to the level of JMDP._
Disappointing player of the year: _Jo-Wilfried Tsonga simply because he promised so much._
Newcomer of the year: _David Goffin_
Match of the year: _Andy Murray vs Novak Djokovic - Australian Open Semi Final. Notable mentions to Tsonga/Djokovic at Roland Garros and Nadal/Djokovic at the Australian too._

*WTA:*
Player of the year: _Victoria Azarenka_
Most Improved player of the year: _Laura Robson. Maria Kirilenko & Agnieska Radwanska also up there._
Comeback Player of the year: _Ana Ivanovic_
Disappointing player of the year: _Caroline Wozniacki_
Newcomer of the year: _Sloane Stephens_
Match of the year: _Victoria Azarenka vs Serena Williams - US Open final._

Grand Slam of the year: _Australian Open for the sheer quality of matches in the last two rounds._


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I think Andy Murray is also up there for most improved player of the year. Looks a lot better this year than before.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dam Spain beats USA to get into the final with Czech Republic.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I think Spain will win it. Czechs caught a lucky break when Del Potro pulled out.

A few minors going on atm too. There is one in France for the mens, and James Blake, Gael Monflis, Malisse, Karlovic are competing. There is also one in Russia.

In the womens, there is a tournament in south Korea, with Wozniaki, Kirilenko, Petrova, amongst others competing.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hasn't Spain like 3 out of last four years? Daym


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

would say it's because of Rafa, but they are still winning without him :lol. Spanish are taking over sport . I still feel, if Del Po didn't pull out then we would have an Argentina vs Spain final instead


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Didnt do that good in the Olympics though.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

True, true. But thats because mighty Kei stopped Ferrer in his tracks, and no Rafa  . But they won the Euro's in football. They got Alonso, and Lorenzo in motosport. Rafa Nadal in tennis. More succesful than England anyway :lol

I know this is a bit random but watch this interview, and tell me that Shvedova isn't cute. 

http://www.rolandgarros.com/en_FR/multimedia/2012-06-06/0137c324cd30000004e9.html

She's adorable.... Well i certainly think she is

Anyway, James Blake won earlier today. 6-2,7-6 against a guy whose name i forget haha.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Potro sidelined for a month with a wrist injury and will miss the Shanghai masters


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Oh no, it's the wrist again


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Del Potro sidelined for a month with a wrist injury and will miss the Shanghai masters


He'll miss a good wank every so often too!

No it's a shame this keeps recurring for him, just when he's getting closer to where he once was.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

The sooner he gets his wrist sorted the better. Still potential for more Grand Slam victorys for him.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I wonder if it's his style, he does have a wristy forehand.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

well it's certainly affected him. Doesn't seem to generate the power in his shots like he used to.

Some results from today if anyone is interested.

*Metz*
Karlovic bt. De Schepper 7-6,7-6
Davydenko bt. Zverev 2-6,6-3,6-3
Paire bt. Malisse 6-1,6-4
Monflis bt. Rochus 6-3,6-2
*
Gouangzhou*
Cornet bt. Panova 6-3,1-1 (ret)
U.Radwanska bt. Czink 7-6,6-2
Cristea bt. Hu 6-2,7-5
Johansson bt. Niculescu 7-5,6-2
Chang bt. Bartoli 4-3 (ret)
Zheng bt. Chan 5-3(ret)
*
Seoul*
Solar Espinosa bt. Goerges 1-6,7-6,6-2
Makarova bt. Hercog 6-4,6-1
Wozniaki bt. Rus 6-1,6-2
Bertens bt. King 6-3,6-1
Lepchenko bt. Giorgi 6-2,7-6

Just a selected few results


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nice to see Monfils back


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Remember when Monflis was top 10 last year? World number 44 now.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

He was injuired for four months, he will be back soon, not to the tp 10 maybe top 20.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Shame when injurys stall someone's career. It's happened to 2 of my favourites too (Del Po and Shvedova). Hopefully it doesn't do the same to Nadal


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I looked at the schedule and found that Tsonga is playing tomorrow  I didn't even realise :lol I knew he would be playing some low level tournaments for the rest of 2012. He should win this tbh


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Shame when injurys stall someone's career. It's happened to 2 of my favourites too (Del Po and Shvedova). Hopefully it doesn't do the same to Nadal


Nadal has reached his full potential though, unlike Monfils watsed his talent.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Nadal has reached his full potential though, unlike Monfils watsed his talent.


Fair enough. I just don't want injurys to ruin the rest of Nadal's career. Not a big fan of his, but he's a great player, and i think it will be a shame if injurys haunt the rest of his career (which they most likely will)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

His playing style eventually caught up with him. Same with Monfils lol, sliding on hard courts


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Even with injurys, i reckon Nadal will still win RG next year. It's the only tournament i'm sure on to make a prediction as of now. Of course it's not a lock, but Nadal is the king of clay.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea I agree, he will win his 8th title there, crazy, he'll tie the record for all time I think.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

He may even surpass it at one point. 

Tsonga playing a 250 tournament. It looks like he wants to secure a spot in the YEC, because he's in danger of not making it atm. I think he alluded to that in a press conference after he lost in the US Open.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea he made it way harder for himself. Because of that poor peformance, only four spots left.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tipsy is only a few points behind Jo. Jo is in the final spot, but he's hanging on by a thread


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Winning this tournament would put him in a good position.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

it's only a 250 tournament though. I think good performances in the masters tournaments along with this should see him get there


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Can't remmeber when was the last time he won a title anywhere.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Doha this year. He also won Metz last year, so he comes into this tournament as defending champion


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

This thread has been quite quiet since the US Open. It's only me & D&C who have posted regular since the US Open


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

To be fair nothing interesting is happening, aside from the old Davis Cup tie here and there


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Next tournament is Shanghai on Oct 06


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

If you are interested in womens, then the Toray Pan Pacific open is on next week. Features some of the top womens players like Azarenka, Sharapova, Radwanska, Kvitova, Stosur, Kerber Errani, Li Na etc... And Shvedova (which makes the tournament even more worth watchin )


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Who's qualified for WTA finals?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Well, Azarenka, Sharapova and Serena have made it (i think). The other places are occupied by Radwanska, Kvitova, Kerber, Errani and Li Na. I don't know if any of them are guaranteed to make it or not, but they should do really. The other challengers are Stosur and Bartoli, but only Li Na should be challenged for her spot really.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeh between the US Open and Shanghai, there isn't really very much happening aside from the odd Davis Cup match or 250 event here or there, so it's bound to get a bit more quiet.

I think Tsonga will make the world tour finals, he should anways. Although his form is so up and down it's a bit of a toss of the coin. He hasn't been playing well lately, but he could always have a really great Asian Swing, you just can't really predict where Tsonga is concerned. It's part of the reason as to why I could always see him winning a grand slam. With some luck here and there, a few big names going out early, he could always just play one really really fantastic matchh and win a whole tournament. But then there's always the chance he plays an awful match early and never really gets a shot.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsonga won 6-3,6-3  ALLEZ JO!!!!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Some of todays results

*Metz*
Seppi bt. Dodig 6-7,6-3,6-4
Mayer bt. Blake 6-7,6-3,6-4
Tsonga bt. Reix 6-3,6-3

*St Petersburg*
Kubot bt. Istomin 4-6,6-3,6-4
Stakhovsky bt. Nedelo 7-6,6-2
Klizan bt. Elgin 6-4,6-3

*Guangzhou*
Scheepers bt. Jovanovski 6-4,6-1
Cornet bt. Govortsova 6-4 (ret.)
U. Radwanska bt. Minella 6-3,6-2
Cristea bt. Duan 6-1,7-6
Robson bt. Zheng 6-3,6-3

*Seoul*
Lee bt. Kirilenko 1-1 (ret.)
Paszek bt. Suarez Navarro 7-6,6-3
Petrova bt. Dominguez lino 6-2,6-4
Kanepi bt. Voskoboeva 6-2,6-2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks for that, tsonga is through.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Todays results

*Metz*
Karlovic def. Granollers-Pujol 7-6, 2-2 (ret.)
Levine def. Berrer 6-4,3-6,6-0
Seppi def. Millot 6-2,6-1
Davydenko def. Muller 7-5,6-4
Monflis def. Mahut 7-6,7-5
Kohlschrieber def. Paire 6-2,1-6,6-1
*
St Petersburg*
Fognini def. Stakhovsky 7-6,6-4
Klizan def. Bolelli 6-3,6-3
Youzney def. Ram 6-1,6-4
Garcia Lopez def. Lorenzi 6-1,3-1 (ret.)

*Guangzhou*
U Radwanska def. Scheepers 6-1,7-5
Hsieh def. Johannson 6-3,6-0
Cristea def. Cornet 6-4,6-3
Robson def. Peng 7-5,5-7,6-2
*
Seoul*
Wozniaki def. Garcia 6-2,6-3
Paszek def. lee 6-2,6-0
Makarova def. Hampton 6-3,7-5
Lepchenko def. Madinna Garrigues 6-4,6-1

Ula vulturing her way up the rankings again i see. It's just wrong that she'll be ahead of Shvedova after this tournament. She has never gone past the 2nd round of a grandslam. I hope Robson beats her in the final. Speaking of Robson, she was 5-1 up in the first set against Peng


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Saw the Monfils match, looks like he is back to his old ways haha.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Jo is playing today, so i might watch that.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

When's the Davis Cup final?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't know for sure. But i think it's November. Could be wrong though

Tokyo draw....

[1]Azarenka v BYE
Paszek v Q
Cornet v Q
Zahlavova Strycova v [14]Vinci
[11]Ivanovic v Q
Q v U.Radwanska
Cirstea v (wc)Morita
BYE v [5]Kerber

[3]A.Randwanska v BYE
Wickmayer v Jankovic
(wc)Garcia v Petrova
Q v [15]Kanepi
[10]Wozniacki v BYE
Q v Makarova
Pavlyuchenkova v Scheepers
BYE v [7] Li

[6]Errani v BYE
Oprandi v Q
Goerges v Niculescu
(wc)Date-Krumm v [9]Bartoli
[13]Kirilenko v Peng
Halep v Suarez Navarro
Martic v Petkovic
BYE v [4]Kvitova

[8]Stosur v BYE
Shvedova v Schiavone
Zheng v King
Medina Garrigues v [12]Cibulkova
[16]Safarova v Pironkova
Hsieh v Zakopalova
Lisicki v Q
BYE v [2]Sharapova

Should be a first round win for Slava, but a difficult 2nd round against Stosur. It's definately winnable, but i'm not expecting much from her here


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice to see Laura Robson in her first WTA singles final. She seems to have really built upon the momentum she got from the Olympics and is looking good in this tournament. I think she could win in the final. And as they say...onwards and upwards! I think she could be a real threat in a couple of years.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Yay!!! Laura!!  I was hoping the Olympics would kick-start something within her and it seems like it has atm.

The final is first thing in the morning UK time and i don't have PVR so will be staying up all night to watch probably, terrible at getting up in the mornings. C'mon Laura!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Jo you muppet!! Got broken in the first game


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I'll keep saying this but Robson's the real deal and she'll be top 20 in no time injuries permitting. Chuffed for her if she can pick up a title after the US Open.

nazzac, you really that confident Shvedova can beat Schiavone? I'm not saying she wont but it you made me choose one way or the other then I'd go with Schiavone. Shvedova's so mentally fragile when it matters she'll probably crumble just looking at Schiavone between points.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Schiavone is past her best, and Shvedova should be hitting her peak now. So yes, i think she should beat her. But the problem is with Slava, is that you never know :lol But i will say this. If Slava turns up, then she'll win. The most interesting thing, is how Slava has reacted after another heartbreaking loss. But i'm never really confident when it comes to Shvedova really. Always a doubt in my mind no matter who she's playing because she's a mental midget and inconsistent

Jo has turned it around against Levine. Bad start but he's in control now


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Seabs said:


> I'll keep saying this but Robson's the real deal and she'll be top 20 in no time injuries permitting. Chuffed for her if she can pick up a title after the US Open.


I agree. I think barring any serious injuries, she'll reach the top 20 and should be contending to win a grand slam in two or three years. Hoping she can pick up her first title, would be a great breakthrough for her.

So the final is on early tomorrow morning?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

according to my scorecentre. It's scheduled for 8:00 British time. 

I think Robson can be a really good player when she's older. Interesting to see how she'll develop in the next couple of years.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

The final is live tomorrow on British Eurosport 2 from 8am (Sky 411/Virgin 525)


Robson is guaranteed a top-60 place now, with a win pushing her closer to the top 50.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

nazzac said:


> Interesting to see how she'll develop in the next couple of years.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

^Lol at Mick in that gif

Todays results.

*Metz*
Seppi def. Mayer 7-5,6-2
Monflis def. Kohlschreiber 6-7,6-4,6-4
Tsonga def. Levine 6-3,6-4
Davydenko def. Karlovic 6-7,7-6,6-0

*St Petersburg*
Gimeo traver def. Cipolla 6-2,7-5
Fognini def. Bautista 6-4,7-6
Youzhny def. Garcia Lopez 6-4,0-6,6-3
Klizan def. Berankis 6-3,6-2

*Guangzhou*
Hsieh def. U.Radwanska 6-1,3-6,6-0
Robson def. Cristea 6-4,6-2
*
Seoul*
Wozniacki def. Zakopalova 6-2,6-3
Makarova def. Martinez Sanchez 6-1,6-1
Lepchenko def. Paszek 4-6,7-6,6-4
Kanepi def. Bertens 6-4,6-4


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Sweet Tsongs into the semi's. Should be good match against Davy.

Hope Robson also wins to.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



Zankman Jack said:


> In no order:
> 1. He looks, without using harsh words like ugly and disgusting (and I don't think that), goofy and... "stupid".
> 2. I dislike his playstyle, very, very much. Blargh.
> 3. I dislike his attitude a lot of times (though, tennis players often show different behaviors).
> ...





NathWFC said:


> Andy Murray can fuck himself. The man is one of the most dislikeable, rude, miserable, moaning, over hyped sportsmen in history. Even in his interview just now having got into the Wimbledon final he's coming across as nothing but miserable and rude, as usual.
> 
> I also _despise_ the way the English public treat him as if he's one of our own, he's not, he's Scottish. We wouldn't root for a Scotsman in any other sport and I find it incredibly cringey the way the public rim Andy Murray purely because we haven't got any good English players of our own any more. So, so fucking sad.
> 
> Can't wait to see the GOAT destroy the cunt in the final.





NathWFC said:


> My post wasn't miserable, I'm far from a miserable person, what I am is a passionate person and I was simply making my opinion on the guy crystal clear, unfortunately when it comes to Andy Murray I find it difficult to refrain from swearing and insults, such is my intense dislike for the man.
> 
> And what a convenient excuses for his awful manners - "he's not comfortable in front of the camera" and it's because "he doesn't act like a comedian", what utter, utter bull. Do you think every other player on the tour is perfectly comfortable on camera? No, so why is it only Murray that comes across the way he does? Him being "comfortable on camera" or not is absolutely no excuse for his _constant_ rude, ungracious behaviour, and you don't have to be a "comedian" to come across well.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Well that was a crazy match. Laura broke in the first set, but Hsieh broke back, held and broke again and took the first set 6-3. The 2nd set was going the same way. Laura broke, and then Hsieh broke back and broke again. Laura had to saved about 5 M.P's on her serve, then Hsieh served for the match but go broken. Laura then won the 2nd 7-5. 3rd set, Laura went 3-0 up, but it went tits up from then on, and Hsieh won the final set 6-4 to win the match.

Congrats to Hsieh and unlucky Laura


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*



SJFC said:


>


Haters gon hate!

We seriously need to get some tennis player smileys


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsonga vs Davydenko is on today. Also, Monflis vs Seppi. Hoping for a Monflis vs Tsonga final tomorrow (Y)


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

nazzac said:


> Well that was a crazy match. Laura broke in the first set, but Hsieh broke back, held and broke again and took the first set 6-3. The 2nd set was going the same way. Laura broke, and then Hsieh broke back and broke again. Laura had to saved about 5 M.P's on her serve, then Hsieh served for the match but go broken. Laura then won the 2nd 7-5. 3rd set, Laura went 3-0 up, but it went tits up from then on, and Hsieh won the final set 6-4 to win the match.
> 
> Congrats to Hsieh and unlucky Laura


Yeah, interesting match. Laura looked out of it, 5-3 down, saving 5 match points. She won the next 7 games on the bounce and took a 3-0 lead in the 3rd, seemed in control. Only to fall away again and Hsieh fought her way back, winning 6 games to Laura's one. 

I'm gutted for her on the one hand, but very happy on the other, it's all experience, hopefully this loss fires up her to come back and win more. She still has a lot to improve on which is a good sign as she can get a lot better. Very good few months overall. She should be proud of herself. Long way to go yet though, this is just the beginning.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Tsonga vs Davydenko is on today. Also, Monflis vs Seppi. Hoping for a Monflis vs Tsonga final tomorrow (Y)


All French final! Havea feeling one of the mwon't make it through.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> All French final! Havea feeling one of the mwon't make it through.


Well it'll be Monflis cause Tsonga is definately going through


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol gotta remember to do my draw challenge for Shanghai


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Monflis lost and Tsonga just Bageled Davydenko. Allez Jo!!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Some of todays results

*Metz*
Seppi def. Monflis 3-6,6-1,6-4
Tsonga def. Davydenko 6-0,3-6,6-4

*St Petersburg*
Fognini def. Gimeno Traver 6-3,6-4
Klizan def. Youzhny 6-7,6-4,7-6
*
Gouangzhou*
Hsieh def Robson 6-3,5-7,6-4

*Seoul*
Wozniacki def. Makarova 6-1,5-7,6-4
Kanepi def. Lepchenko 6-4,2-6,6-4


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

My prediction was right!

Tsonga should be able to Seppi.

Wozniaki a vulture as always.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

When is the Shanghai masters going to start?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Mid October


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Interesting match later on today. Tsonga vs Seppi in the Metz final. Tsonga is not in good form really, and it will be dangerous for him. Still expect a win in 3 sets though


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Allez Jo!!! 50 minutes is all it took. Played very well today. I don't think he lost a point on his first serve. I could be wrong, but if i am he only lost 1 or 2. Congrats to Klizan on his first ATP title too

Todays results

*Metz*
Tsonga def. Seppi 6-1,6-2

*St Petersburg*
Klizan def. Fognini 6-2,6-3

*Seoul*
Wozniacki def. Kanepi 6-1,6-0

*Tokyo*
Vinci def. Zahlavova-Strycova 6-4,4-6,7-5
Cibulkova def. Medina Garrigues 6-3,7-6
Jankovic def. Wickmayer 6-3,6-3
Morita def. Cristea 6-2,3-6,6-2
Martic def. Petkovic 0-6,6-4,6-3


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Tsonga due to recent injuries has been struggling recently....not the toughest field but he pulled through winning convincingly showing the power of the top 10 guys at these smaller tournaments.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Shvedova just choked again  Ridiculous. Wasted 4 mp's. Talented player, lovely person but she's a mental midget of the highest order


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^LOOOOOOL 

Absolute fail


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

she choked and lost to a washed up Schiavone. It gets worse and worse. It's hard to even follow her matches on a scoreboard. 

Sort it out Slava!!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Just goes to show how important mental game is in Tennis.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

nazzac said:


> Shvedova just choked again  Ridiculous. Wasted 4 mp's. Talented player, lovely person but she's a mental midget of the highest order


*Called it :fergie

Heather Watson beat Lisicki and screwed up my bet. :side:*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

COngrats Klizan!! First title


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Called it :fergie
> 
> *


TBF you actually did. You should have bet on it :lol

Slava needs to go to a sports phsycologist or something because her mental strength is the size of a microbe. It's really holding her career back. Talented player with little to no mental strength. Waste of potential unless she sorts it.

Like you said D&G, goes to show how important the mental game is in sports.

Her confidence has been completely shot since the Olympics. She'll need to play low level tournaments to build it back up because we know what she is capable of when she's confident.

Watson beating Lisicki is not as much of a surprise as it seems. Lisicki seems to go on a streak before dropping off.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Schiavone's playing better right than you give her credit for. You don't get to the Quarters of a slam, beat Kvitova in style and be outplaying Sharapova until shitty weather halted her without being in good form. 

Experience plays a big part in it too, not just mental fragility. Many of the less experience and lesser able players choke and can't convert the big points. That's a large part of what makes the elite players the elite, that ability to win the points that really matter. How often do players break a better player than themselves and then lose their serve straight back to them. Same for converting break/set/match points. That's the sort of thing that will come with more experience at a higher level playing singles. Doubles is a totally different match and not just playing on a wider court with a partner. 

Robson up to #57 :mark: Top 50 by the end of the season should be plausible now and then maybe a seeding for Wimbledon? I was partly trolling Murray fans when I said she'll win a slam before Murray but I do honestly think she'll reach a Slam Semi in the next 2 years once she starts getting easier draws. Outside of Serena and probably Azarenka, all the womens players are very beatable on any given day. *


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Schiavone's playing better right than you give her credit for. You don't get to the Quarters of a slam, beat Kvitova in style and be outplaying Sharapova until shitty weather halted her without being in good form.
> 
> Experience plays a big part in it too, not just mental fragility. Many of the less experience and lesser able players choke and can't convert the big points. That's a large part of what makes the elite players the elite, that ability to win the points that really matter. How often do players break a better player than themselves and then lose their serve straight back to them. Same for converting break/set/match points. That's the sort of thing that will come with more experience at a higher level playing singles. Doubles is a totally different match and not just playing on a wider court with a partner.
> 
> Robson up to #57 :mark: Top 50 by the end of the season should be plausible now and then maybe a seeding for Wimbledon? I was partly trolling Murray fans when I said she'll win a slam before Murray but I do honestly think she'll reach a Slam Semi in the next 2 years once she starts getting easier draws. Outside of Serena and probably Azarenka, all the womens players are very beatable on any given day. *


Still doesn't change the fact that Shvedova should have beaten her. This is a very disapointing loss for her. Her confidence must be completely shattered, and thats bad. Shvedova is a confidence player, and this year has been a clear example of that. She was confident at RG and Wimbledon, where she played some great tennis and pushed top players to the limit. No confidence, and losses like this happen. I've nothing against Fran at all, but Slava should be winning these matches if she's to reach her target of top 20 by next year.

And what you said on mental strength is right, but with Slava it's something else. She's choked so many times this year i've lost count. It's not like she's new to the tour either. She's been pro since 2005, and is in her "prime" at the moment. She's never had much mental strength, but her recent chokes have been laughable. Also, her recent chokes have been 1st and 2nd round. It's not like she's in a whole new experience here. She's a 2x Grand slam Quarter finalist. With some players, your theory is spot on, but with Slava it's something else. And it needs sorting if she's going to reach the level i think she is capable of.

As for Robson, she looks like she may have a good future, but i think the hype is getting a bit overboard. She's 18, so she has plenty of time to reach a slam semi. I don't think she'll do what many are predicting her to do in the next few years. Not hating on her, she seems like a lovely woman and all and i think she can have a good career, but i just think the hype needs to settle down a little bit. Top 50 by the end of the year is very plausable though and should be her goal for the rest of 2012. Seeding positions by Wimbledon is possible, but i don't think it will happen.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Results from today


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Wozniaki playing another small tournament, vulturing like a boss


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tokyo isn't a small tournament. It's a Premier 5 tournament. I think that's equivalent to a masters tournament. All the top players except Serena are playing in it


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I thought they were playing Shanghai or is that not joint?

My mistake then, i had never heard of that tournament before lol


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Both Heather Watson and Laura Robson seemm to be doing good things this year. Watsons run at Wimbledon was great and Robson at the Olympics and the US Open was fantastic. Both of them could do very well. Watson gave Sharapova another good challenge too, so she's playing very well.

The hype for Robson was alwayys going to go a bit overboard once she started to make some good steady progress. She's had her injuries and is now developing her game and moving through the rankings at a good steady pace. Up to 57 is a tremendous accomplisment for her and reaching the top 50 by the end of the year is possible. She's got a great game and as it's been mentioned already, aside from a couple of players in the top ten, anyone can be beaten on any given day. I think she'll do very well in the future, but it will take two or three years for her to make that big impact many people are promising.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Todays results


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tokyo is next week right? Anyone know who's playinng? Is Murray defending his title?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lmao Fonald Young finally won a match


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Raffa's knee injury may prevent him from contesting the Australian Open this January


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

So does that mean for sure he's not playing any tournaments this year?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'd assume so, he's doing his best to get fit for the Aus Open, so playing lower tier tournaments and risking further injury to the knees wouldn't be high on his list of things to do. Sadly, I think he may retire next season.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hopefully that doesn't happen, even though I dislike hi mat times as a player. He's fantastic for this sport and I'm very keen to see him back


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Well at least it makes it easier for Jo to qualify for the WTF. I hope to see Rafa back for the Aussie open


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Shvedova, why do you suck so much atm  Lost in doubles 3-6,6-7. She needs to play a low level tournament to build her confidence back up, because she's a right mess atm. I want to see her smile again, like she is in my av. Her smile is great

Anyway, todays Tokyo results










Kerber taking the vulture out easily. Brilliant 

But Vulture Wozniacki through against Li Na. 

No real surprises there. All the big name players made it through. Azarenka was ill in her match, it was a big oppertunity for Vinci, but she sucked today.

As for the mens. Tournaments next week in Beijing and Tokyo. 

In Beijing, we have Djokovic, Ferrer, Tsonga, Isner, Cilic, plus more
In Tokyo we have Murray, Berdych, Tipsarevic, Monaco, Almagro,plus more

And the Shanghai masters starts the following week


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Wozniacki can play, it's just she is very mentally fragile so when the girls she is playing go serious, she crumbles, as has happened in all her grand slam tournaments.


----------



## NC96 (Sep 26, 2012)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Hopefully that doesn't happen, even though I dislike hi mat times as a player. He's fantastic for this sport and I'm very keen to see him back


Yeah i agree. Not a Nadal fan, but he's good for the sport and i hope he recovers well from his injury. Would be a shame for him to miss the Australian open



nazzac said:


> Shvedova, why do you suck so much atm  Lost in doubles 3-6,6-7. She needs to play a low level tournament to build her confidence back up, because she's a right mess atm. I want to see her smile again, like she is in my av. Her smile is great
> 
> As for the mens. Tournaments next week in Beijing and Tokyo.
> 
> ...


Shvedova is just confident shot that's all. I'm sure she'll return to form soon enough and grab a seeding spot for the Australian open. She's a talented player, but she's not very strong mentally. I have read some posts, and you seem to think very highly of her. Well i like her too, She is very cute like you have said before.

I hope Jo Willie can do well in Beijing. I think he's got a good shot at getting to the final, and it will help him in trying to secure a WTF spot. I also hope that Cilic has a good run, and Raonic has a good run in Tokyo.

I think i should introduce myself to you guys. I'm 17, and my favourite tennis player is Juan Martin Del Potro. I'm also a fan of Roger Federer, David Ferrer, Jo Wilfried Tsonga, Pete Sampras, Kei Nishikori, Marin Cilic and Milos Raonic. In the womens game, I don't have any particular favourite but i'm a fan of: Serena Williams, Maria Sharapova, Sara Errani, Roberta Vinci, Li Na, Sam Stosur, Yaroslava Shvedova, Sabine Lisicki, and Angelique Kerber.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

NC96 said:


> Yeah i agree. Not a Nadal fan, but he's good for the sport and i hope he recovers well from his injury. Would be a shame for him to miss the Australian open
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum 

Yeah, i agree with you about Slava. She's not had any confidence since The Olympics. I'm hoping she can sort it out and return to her RG/Wimbledon form. It's also good to see that i'm no longer alone when it comes to Slava on this forum 

I'm sure Jo will do well here. I am confident that he can have a great end to the season after his poor US Open run.

You have a great fave btw. I'm a Del Potro fan too.


----------



## NC96 (Sep 26, 2012)

Been a Del Potro fan since 2009. Great game, and seems like a great guy too. Shame that injuries have held his career back, but i'm sure he'll win more slams in the future. Nadal and Fed won't have that much mileage left in them, so i think that Del Po will win another slam soon.

I've liked Shvedova since i first saw her at Roland Garros 2010. I for sure thought that she'd be top 20 or top 10 right now, but she got injured in 2011, and fell into obscurity. It was great to see her return to form at Roland Garros this year. She almost had me crying when she cried after winning her round 3 match :lol. I'd post a pic, but i can't because i don't have enough posts.

I've always been a big Sampras fan too. The first Tennis match i ever watched was Sampras vs Agassi at the US Open 2001. Great match, and i became a tennis fan and a fan of Pete. His volleys were brilliant and his serve is the greatest i've seen. Pete was my childhood hero for a while and it was a sad day when he retired. #2 GOAT imo behind Federer 

I became a Federer fan 2 years later when he won Wimbledon in 2003, His tennis is so smooth and awe inspiring at times. I became a Tsonga fan in 2008 when he had that great Australian open run. He's a great watch and has a good on court attitude. I like Ferrer for the same reason i like Errani. They are both fighters, and i like fighters. I see a bright future for the likes of Raonic and Nishikori. Both are young and if they work on their games, they can be solid top 10 players in the future. Serena was another player i grew up watching. When she's at her best she is unbeatable, and amazing to watch. Then Maria came and beat her at Wimbledon, and i became a fan of her too.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Slava will be top 20 by this time next year hopefully. I just wish she'd stop choking

More results from today


----------



## NC96 (Sep 26, 2012)

Monflis seems to be picking up some wins recently, Thats good to see. Shame Klizan pulled out. I think he can be a good player in the future


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Some good matches on tomorrow.

Ferrer, Monaco, Raonic, Nishikori are in action. In Tokyo we have...

Errani vs Petrova
Stosur vs Sharapova
Azarenka vs Kerber
A.Radwanska vs Wozniacki

Thats a good quarter final list imo


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Are you two related? Chelsea & Del Po fans, and Shevedova admirers.


----------



## NC96 (Sep 26, 2012)

^ :lol

I don't think so. I didn't know he was a Chelsea fan. And i don't think i obsess about Shvedova as much as nazzac does either :lol


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™;12063999 said:


> Are you two related? Chelsea & Del Po fans, and Shevedova admirers.


He likes Sharapova. I don't :evil:

He's actually my cousin, who likes a lot of things i like. So yes, we are related, and don't try to deny it NC96. He's been at my house tonight, and i recommend he signed up, because the sports section on here is good and he loves hsi sports like me. He's the one who got me into tennis


----------



## NC96 (Sep 26, 2012)

nazzac said:


> He likes Sharapova. I don't :evil:
> 
> He's actually my cousin, who likes a lot of things i like. So yes, we are related, and don't try to deny it NC96. He's been at my house tonight, and i recommend he signed up, because the sports section on here is good and he loves hsi sports like me. He's the one who got me into tennis


What happened to not saying anything? 

Yep, i'm his cousin.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Well people would think so anyway. We've got simular interests, and thats the main reason why we get along. :lol

And i didn't even realise you liked Slava, That was news to me haha. Obviously you knew i was a fan. I didn't exactly keep it quiet :side:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Nige™ said:


> Are you two related?





NC96 said:


> ^ :lol
> 
> I don't think so.





nazzac said:


> He's actually my cousin,


:kobe3


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

lmao welcome NC96


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

haha, he said "Don't mention owt about us being cousins. Pretend we don't know each other" :lol

Anyway, Petrova has defeated Errani 3-6,7-5,6-3


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^DO you embarass him? hahaha
Thailand opne happening right now


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Cousins? Lol.

Welcome to the forum NC96.


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

nazzac said:


> haha, he said *"Don't mention owt about us being cousins. Pretend we don't know each other"* :lol
> 
> Anyway, Petrova has defeated Errani 3-6,7-5,6-3


That's brilliant. :lmao

Caught the end of the Radwanska match earlier, pleased she won.


----------



## NC96 (Sep 26, 2012)

haha thanks guys. I don't know why i wanted to keep it secret. I just did :lol

Azarenka gave a walkover to Kerber. I think Kerber may win Tokyo now. I don't see anyone beating her tbh. A.Rad is the only person i can see beating her who is left. Stosur beat Pova and Petrova beat Errani earlier.

In Thailand, Monaco won, and Nishikori is playing atm. 6-6 in the first set


----------



## NC96 (Sep 26, 2012)

nazzac said:


> Well people would think so anyway. We've got simular interests, and thats the main reason why we get along. :lol
> 
> And i didn't even realise you liked Slava, That was news to me haha. Obviously you knew i was a fan. I didn't exactly keep it quiet :side:


Yeah, it's because i don't obsess about her like you do. 

Now i said i'd post the pic of her crying, and here it is. Don't get too excited though. I don't want to get a restraining order for her like we have talked about 












Samoon said:


> Cousins? Lol.
> 
> Welcome to the forum NC96.


Yep, cousins. I'm his dads brother's son :lol

Federer fan? Thats good, because Fed is one of my favourites too (Y)


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

NC96 said:


> Yeah, it's because i don't obsess about her like you do.
> 
> Now i said i'd post the pic of her crying, and here it is. Don't get too excited though. I don't want to get a restraining order for her like we have talked about


Wow, she's so cute. I Can't help but love her

Kei got the win!! 6-7,6-3,6-1. Go for the title Kei!!!










A.Rad, Sam or Kerber will win it now i reckon. Don't see Petrova winning it but it's been a good run for her. A.Rad vs Kerber could be interesting because Kerber plays her best against more powerful players, and Aga isn't a power player.


----------



## NC96 (Sep 26, 2012)

nazzac said:


> Wow, she's so cute. I Can't help but love her
> 
> Kei got the win!! 6-7,6-3,6-1. Go for the title Kei!!!
> 
> ...


Give it up. No offence pal, but she's way out of your league. She's beautiful, cute, good personality, eastern European, and an pro tennis player. Your an idiot from England, who has never had a girlfriend, and a student who is 8 years younger than her. It's not happening mate. I'm sorry but it has to be said. And if you do meet her next year when we go down to Wimbledon (possibly), then good luck cause your gonna need it :lol 

Anyway, i got a day off Collage tomorrow, so i can watch some tennis. Nishikori vs Davydenko is particularly interesting, and i hope i can stream it. Don't know if i would be able to catch any womens matches, but i may get to watch Kerber vs Radwanska if the other match lasts quite long.


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

NC96 said:


> *Give it up. No offence pal, but she's way out of your league. She's beautiful, cute, good personality, eastern European, and an pro tennis player. Your an idiot from England, who has never had a girlfriend, and a student who is 8 years younger than her. It's not happening mate. I'm sorry but it has to be said. And if you do meet her next year when we go down to Wimbledon (possibly), then good luck cause your gonna need it :lol *
> 
> Anyway, i got a day off Collage tomorrow, so i can watch some tennis. Nishikori vs Davydenko is particularly interesting, and i hope i can stream it. Don't know if i would be able to catch any womens matches, but i may get to watch Kerber vs Radwanska if the other match lasts quite long.












BURIED :kobe3

Anyways, I'll have a lecture in the morning, but it should be a short one so I'm hoping I'll be able to catch a little bit of the matches tomorrow.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NC96 said:


> Give it up. No offence pal, but she's way out of your league. She's beautiful, cute, good personality, eastern European, and an pro tennis player. Your an idiot from England, who has never had a girlfriend, and a student who is 8 years younger than her. It's not happening mate. I'm sorry but it has to be said. And if you do meet her next year when we go down to Wimbledon (possibly), then good luck cause your gonna need it :lol
> 
> Anyway, i got a day off Collage tomorrow, so i can watch some tennis. Nishikori vs Davydenko is particularly interesting, and i hope i can stream it. Don't know if i would be able to catch any womens matches, but i may get to watch Kerber vs Radwanska if the other match lasts quite long.


Typical cousin talk  

I love this guy!!!!!!! Hahahaha


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

NC96 said:


> Give it up. No offence pal, but she's way out of your league. She's beautiful, cute, good personality, eastern European, and an pro tennis player. Your an idiot from England, who has never had a girlfriend, and a student who is 8 years younger than her. It's not happening mate. I'm sorry but it has to be said. And if you do meet her next year when we go down to Wimbledon (possibly), then good luck cause your gonna need it :lol
> 
> Anyway, i got a day off Collage tomorrow, so i can watch some tennis. Nishikori vs Davydenko is particularly interesting, and i hope i can stream it. Don't know if i would be able to catch any womens matches, but i may get to watch Kerber vs Radwanska if the other match lasts quite long.


nazzac got destroyed.
:kobe3


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NC96 are you also Chelsea supporter, I'm aking because of your avatar?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

NC96 said:


> *Give it up. No offence pal, but she's way out of your league. She's beautiful, cute, good personality, eastern European, and an pro tennis player. Your an idiot from England, who has never had a girlfriend, and a student who is 8 years younger than her. It's not happening mate. I'm sorry but it has to be said. And if you do meet her next year when we go down to Wimbledon (possibly), then good luck cause your gonna need it :lol *
> 
> Anyway, i got a day off Collage tomorrow, so i can watch some tennis. Nishikori vs Davydenko is particularly interesting, and i hope i can stream it. Don't know if i would be able to catch any womens matches, but i may get to watch Kerber vs Radwanska if the other match lasts quite long.




But you do bring up a great point haha. But one can hope, right? 

Petrova defeated Stosur in straight sets, which is quite surprising. Aga is a set up against Kerber. Simon defeated Monflis in straight sets.


----------



## NC96 (Sep 26, 2012)

Calum said:


> BURIED :kobe3
> 
> Anyways, I'll have a lecture in the morning, but it should be a short one so I'm hoping I'll be able to catch a little bit of the matches tomorrow.


You've got a Laura Robson avatar, so i presume your a fan of hers. She is playing today in Beijing qualifying if you want to know. 



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> NC96 are you also Chelsea supporter, I'm aking because of your avatar?


Yeah. Like Naz, i'm Chelsea supporter (Y)



nazzac said:


> But you do bring up a great point haha. But one can hope, right?
> 
> Petrova defeated Stosur in straight sets, which is quite surprising. Aga is a set up against Kerber. Simon defeated Monflis in straight sets.


Yeah, you can hope all you want, but The matter of the fact is that she ain't gonna marry you. I'll give you credit for having good taste though, haha.

Damn, i got my semis mixed up. I thought Kerber was playing Petrova and Stosur was playing Aga. Kerber is getting a pasting here.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NC96 said:


> You've got a Laura Robson avatar, so i presume your a fan of hers. She is playing today in Beijing qualifying if you want to know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a Chelsea supporter aswell


----------



## NC96 (Sep 26, 2012)

^ Your a good man 

Watsona dn Robson won. Davydenko retired against Kei after losing the first set 6-4.
Beijing draw is out. Shvedova is playing Cibulkova Nazz fi you want to know


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Davydenko should looks to retire permanently.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Chelsea's charge is growing the fanbase 

:lol @ Stosur - she beats Sharapova and looks set for a title win and push for the end of season tourny, then crumbles to Petrova. The queen of inconsistency!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

NC96 said:


> ^ Your a good man
> 
> Watsona dn Robson won. Davydenko retired against Kei after losing the first set 6-4.
> Beijing draw is out. Shvedova is playing Cibulkova Nazz fi you want to know


Happy for Kei, but it's sad for Davydenko. He should retire now, because he's not going to do anything else.

Yeah, it's a good draw for Slava. Very winnable matches until the quarters i reckon. But i'm not going to expect much because it's Slava.


----------



## NC96 (Sep 26, 2012)

nazzac said:


> Happy for Kei, but it's sad for Davydenko. He should retire now, because he's not going to do anything else.
> 
> Yeah, it's a good draw for Slava. Very winnable matches until the quarters i reckon. But i'm not going to expect much because it's Slava.


She can and should do well, but she'll probs choke somewhere.

Kei and Ferrer getting wins is good. Hopefully they can both make the final. 

Raonic lost to Neimanen (however you spell it) 6-3,7-6


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I think Ferrer has a lock on an ATP World Tour Final spot.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, i think he does. You also got to remember that Nadal is out, so it's a lock for sure now.

Petrova has won Tokyo, defeated Radwanska 6-0,1-6,6-3


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Winning 6-0 then losing 6-1 lol


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Shvedova defeated Cibulkova 6-5,4-1 ret. Slava almost choked away the first set, as she was leading 5-1. Good to see ehr bounce back a little after two devastating losses.

Shame for Cibulkova though

*China open draw*

[1]Novak Djokovic (SRB) v Qualifier
Marinko Matosevic (AUS) v Carlos Berlocq (ARG)
Jurgen Melzer (AUT) v Pablo Andujar (ESP)
Guillermo Garcia-Lopez (ESP) v [6]Alexandr Dolgopolov (UKR)

[4]Marin Cilic (CRO) v (wc)Marius Copil (ROU)
Florian Mayer (GER) v Fabio Fognini (ITA)
(wc)Ze Zhang (CHN) v (wc)Di Wu (CHN)
Qualifier v [5]Richard Gasquet (FRA)

[7]Tommy Hass (GER) v Mikhail Youzhny (RUS)
Qualifier v Kevin Anderson (RSA)
Nikolay Davydenko (RUS) v Qualifier
Denis Istomin (UZB) v [3]Jo-Wilfried Tsonga (FRA)

[8]Fernando Verdasco (ESP) v Sam Querrey (USA)
Julien Benneteau (FRA) v Andreas Seppi (ITA)
Ryan Harrison (USA) v Feliciano Lopez (ESP)
Yen-Hsun Lu (TPE) v [2]David Ferrer (ESP)

*Tokyo *

Andy Murray [1] - Gael Monfils
Albert Ramos - Lukas Lacko
Jeremy Chardy - Yuichi Sugita [WC]
Stanislas Wawrinka [7] - Hiroki Moriya [WC]

Janko Tipsarevic [3] - Gilles Simon
Martin Klizan - Qualifier
Victor Troicki - Robin Haase
Milos Raonic [6] - Radek Stepanek

Nicolas Almagro [5] - Tatsuma Ito [WC]
Bernard Tomic - Qualifier
Marcos Baghdatis - Qualifier
Juan Monaco [4] - Qualifier

Kei Nishikori [8] - Go Soeda
Jarkko Nieminen - Tommy Robredo
Thomaz Bellucci - Alejandro Falla
Tomas Berdych [2] - Benoit Paire


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

SHevedova queen of choke.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> SHevedova queen of choke.


It's Shvedova 

And yes, she is the Queen of choking. She almost choked against another mental midget. It's unbelievable how bad she gets on big points.

^ Tokyo and Beijing draw for ATP above if you are interested.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Why do you even support her lol


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Why do you even support her lol


Because she's got a good game and really is a genuinely nice person.

I'm not gonna stop supporting her after some chokes. I didn't stop supporting Chelsea when they lost that penalty shootout against Man United in the champions league all those years back.

But Slava has nearly given me heart attacks on plenty occasions lol

Why shouldn't i support her?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol I suppose your right, must be frustrating for you to support a player who's so weak mentally.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Lol I suppose your right, must be frustrating for you to support a player who's so weak mentally.


Yeah, she is frustrating at times, But then you get those moments like the Golden set that make up for it haha.

Although she is weak mentally, i think confidence has a big part to play in her recent choking. She's done some awful chokes recently lol. I don't think she believes in herself at the moment, and it's affecting her ability to close matches out. She hasn't been confident since the Olympics. We have all seen what a confident Shvedova can do. If she gets her confidence back, then we will see less choking. (i think)

Kei Nishikori choked against Moncaco today, so i just can't escape it :lol


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Shvedova is learning how to choke from Stosur


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Shvedova is in a league of her own when it comes to choking :lol

At least she didn't choke on Match point today (because she didn't get the chance to lol)

Benneteau beat Ferrer in straight sets 6-4,6-1. Will face Monaco in the final.

All french final in Thailand as Simon beat Tipsarevic, and Gasquet beat Nieminen


----------



## NC96 (Sep 26, 2012)

If she was stronger mentally, Shvedova would be a top 10 player imo. Top 20 at least. But she isn't, so she probs won't reach the top 10. Good to see that she won today though, because she needs wins atm.

Damn it Kei. Had match point, but lost. He promised great things after knocking Tsonga out of the Australian open, but it hasn't been a great season. Hopefully he can have a good 2013 and become a top 10 player.

Ferrer was beaten soundly. Didn't see the match so i can't comment


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Very winnable 2nd round too for Slava. Time for her to build her confidence back up.

ESPN has the Malaysia final on tomorrow morning, so i can watch that 

Tokyo and Beijing don't get going till Monday, so i won't be able to watch due to college. Damn


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm just excited for Shanghai, see the big players again


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, i would be but i can't watch it much due to college.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

NC96 said:


> Damn it Kei. Had match point, but lost. He promised great things after knocking Tsonga out of the Australian open, but it hasn't been a great season. Hopefully he can have a good 2013 and become a top 10 player.


He also beat Ferrer at the Olympics.

I am a bit surprised at the Julien and Ferrer result, wasn't expecting Ferrer to lose like that.

I'm also excited for the Shanghai masters, it's been a while since I've seen Federer play. Few days ago, I've read an article and it said Federer was injured and tired. He needs a break. 

Murray will probably win, he is in great form, just won his first slam, and is also the defending champion.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, i also read that Fed wants a break. Hopefully he'll be fit and ready for Shanghai. As for, who will in it? I don't know tbh. Murray will be favourite due to his recent form and slam win. He's also won it the past 2 times.

Hope that Jo gives a good showing. He could do with building some good wins, to give him more confidence for 2013. I also wonder if Del Po will play, because he's been out with a wrist injury. I hope he's ready to play and can compete, but if the wrist isn't okay, i'd rather him sit out so he doesn't risk injuring it further.

Earlier today....

Moncao defeated Julian 7-5,4-6,6-3. Gasquet defeated Simon 6-1,6-2.


----------



## NC96 (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah, Murray will be favourite no doubt for Shanghai.

Well, the Malaysian final wasn't very good. Poor quality from both players overall. Congrats to Monaco though, and congrats to Gasquet on his title win earlier.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Petkovic may fall out of the top 200 next week.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Gasguet dispatched Simon easily, wins title


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Will Nadal play in the ATP World tour?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Unconfirmed but likely no.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Shvedova lost again 

It was clear that Slava is the better player of the two, but Slava was too inconsistent, especially on her serve. She needs to work on her serve because her first serve is good, but she doesn't get it in enough. Too many unforced errors, and then she had back problems in the last set. Peng deserved the win for being more consistent, but it was clear who the better player is. At least it wasn't a big choke this time, She was *4-3 30-0 up in the 2nd though. A lot of good winners (including a 166 km/h winner, which is pretty big for womens game), but a lot of errors and bad serves.

Cilic and Kvitova losing was a shocker.


----------



## NC96 (Sep 26, 2012)

Yet another match where Yaroslava shows how good she can be, but her head and inconsistency lets her down. When we (nazzac) watched this match it was clear who the more talented player was. Shvedova was returning well and hitting some great winners, She can be amazing at times. But she wasn't doing that consistently enough, and sprayed a lot of errors. But the biggest problem was her serve today. Like Nazz mentioned, she's got a serve that could potentially be a weapon, but she isn't consistent enough on it. She needs to work on that. I also noticed, which i t brought up to you Nazz, that she looks shaky in her body language, and her facial expressions. She wasn't smiling much, and she looked pissed off at times. She seems to feel pressure very easily, and if you look at her body language and facial expression you can tell when she is feeling that pressure.

Like i have said, Shvedova is a potential top 10 player if she wasn't so weak mentally, and is a top 15-20 player imo. All that is stopping her is her mind. I like Yaroslava a lot, and i hope to see her do well in the future, but i fear she won't climb much higher because of her mind.

Kvitova losing is a surprise, as is Cilic losing. 

Monflis is out of Tokyo and will be replaced by Karlovic. So it's Karlovic vs Murray in the 1st round. 

Djokovic, Murray, Tsonga, Ferrer are all playing tomorrow.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

It's really a shame that she still can't show her full potential. She can be really good but her mind keeps holding her back. I'm afraid that she's probs going down as a waste of talent and potential, which is sad really.

Jo is on when i'm at college, which is annoying. Wanted to watch that match


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

lol shit I just realisedFederer is not number 1 anymore.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Lol, what are you talking about, he is still No.1, you are mistaken. Check again.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

http://www.atpworldtour.com/

GO CHECK YOURSELF!

It's not my fault if they've made a mistake


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Thats the race to the World tour finals.

These are the world rankings: http://www.atpworldtour.com/Rankings/Singles.aspx

Comeback Kei wins from a set down in Tokyo. Hopefully Kei can do well here.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Allez Jo!!!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

When it comes to tiebreaks, Murrays on a role! He's won 7 out of the last 7, which is a pretty impressive record. It looked comfortable for Murray today, he's looking good.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I thought he was going to lose that tiebreak at one point. I was only looking from the scoreboard though. Had 4 straight lessons on computers so i was following a lot of matches.

Got tomorrow off, so i can watch some tennis


----------



## NC96 (Sep 26, 2012)

Laura Robson seems like she is going to be a streaky player to me. Will win a few matches and have a few good runs, then will lose in the early rounds to players she should beat. A bit like Lisicki. I may be wrong, but it just seems that way to me

Happy for Jo, Kei, and Kerber. Ferrer retired, damn. Hopefully it's nothing serious and he can come back soon.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Just like Shevdova


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Raffa will not play the ATP Tour Finals. He's in doubt for the Aus Open...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Still haven't played any matches since getting demolished by Rosol. 

Lol not demolished, but you know what I mean.

He may fall down to 5th or even lower.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Just like Shevdova


Shvedova*

Nah, she's not a streaky player, she's a choker. If she wasn't then she would have done a lot better recently. 

Sad news for Rafa. Hopefully he can make the Australian open.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I can never get her name right.

One surprise this year is Janko Tipsaervic he's won 51 matches this year.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> I can never get her name right.
> 
> One surprise this year is Janko Tipsaervic he's won 51 matches this year.


Next time, just look at my sig 

Tipsy has had a good year. Stayed consistent in his ranking. 51-20 is his record is this year, and he looks good for a YEC spot now Rafa has pulled out.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

To be honest I miss the old days back in 2006 where it was

Federer 
Nadal
Blake
Roddick
Nalbandian
Davydenko
Coria
Gonzales


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I wasn't really into tennis as much back then, so i can't agree or disagree 

But, do any of you guys think that any player outside the big 4 will win a slam next year?

I think Del Po, Tsonga and Ferrer have the best chances. 

Del Po has been there and done it, plus he's getting closer and closer to his 09 form. US is probs his best chance

Tsonga has a outsider shot at any slam apart from RG. I think Wimbledon is his best chance if it rains a lot

Ferrer has a decent shot at Roland Garros if Nadal is not playing well.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Na I highly doubt anyone outside the big four is going to win, that's if Nadal plays Roland Gaross.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Murray easily beat Lacko. NID


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Djokovic almost choked big time. Lost 4 match points, and served for the match 3 times (i think)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Still won 6-1,6-3 lol no big deal.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Still you don't see Djokovic choke often.




nazzac said:


> But, do any of you guys think that any player outside the big 4 will win a slam next year?


Nah, the top 4 will still dominate next year. Can't see anyone other than the top 4 to win a slam next year.



> I think Del Po, Tsonga and Ferrer have the best chances.


Berdych too, if he plays like he did in the US Open this year.




> Tsonga has a outsider shot at any slam apart from RG. I think Wimbledon is his best chance if it rains a lot


I don't think so, he hasn't been playing well this year and I expect him to keep this form next year. He doesn't have much of a chance.


Outside the Top 4 I think Del Potro has the biggest chance to win a slam.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Wouldn't it have been hilarious if Berlocq won the 2nd set.

Djokovic likes to do impressions of other players, maybe he was doing his Shvedova impression :lol

Nadal, ferrer, del potro, benneteau, fish, granollers, monfils are all out of Shanghai


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lols I miss Djokovic impressions


----------



## deatawaits (Sep 25, 2011)

Took me a lot of time to discover this thread.If anything even without Nadal this fall season looks packed.Wonder if djoker will surpass fed.Just wanted to know has anyone here went to GS?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea I've been to all of them. You?


----------



## deatawaits (Sep 25, 2011)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Yea I've been to all of them. You?


None.But I may go to one next year more than likely Australia.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm gonna attempt to go to Wimbledon next year I think, even if it's just a day pass. I love Wimbledon, my favourite sporting tournament of the year. Would love to catch a match or two on centre court though.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

NJ88 said:


> I'm gonna attempt to go to Wimbledon next year I think, even if it's just a day pass. I love Wimbledon, my favourite sporting tournament of the year. Would love to catch a match or two on centre court though.


Yeah same. I'm hoping to see one of my favourites down there. Just need to get money and stuff










Kei is becoming the king of comebacks. Kei vs Berdych tomorrow, should be a good match. Shame i can't watch it.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeh, would have to get the money together. Do you know when you're able to start applyinng for show court tickets? Would love to see Murray play at Wimmbledon, just for the atmosphere, even if it was just a round one or two match.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't know, but i think you can enter the ballot tog et show court tickets. I may be able to get showcourt tickets for the first week, but the 2nd week is too expensive for me lol. I might get a ground pass for maniac monday. It's more in my price range


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

The monday even on just a grounds pass would be awesome. Its always such a great day in the tournament. Semi final friday for the mens would also be a good shout. Yehh I'll enter the ballot, I assuume if you're successful you get two or three tickets...would be a bit sad sitting alone lol. Most definately will be going next year. I moved to Surrey three months ago so am literally about 30 minutes from Wimbledon


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll have to catch 2 trains to get there :lol: Want to see if anyone else fancies coming with me, because i'm not going to go down by myself just yet. I'm deffo going to go down in the next few years though. I'm hoping for next year, but college and exams may stand in my way unfortunately. I'll just wait and see. Still going to save up though.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

\

Says here that Nadal is asiming to compete in the WTF?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I've never been to a slam before and I don't think I will go to one anytime soon.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Rafael Nadal aiming for ATP Tour Finals, Davis Cup final


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*Li Na's took the final place for the WTA Tour Finals now.*_


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes, what a day!!!

Kei was amazing today. He was literally bullying Berdych today. Fantastic performance and a fantastic result. Very winnable Semi final too for Nishikori. Go for the title kei!!!

Tsonga with a comfortable victory. Should reach the final now. Allez Jo!!!

Sharapova is in some good form here. I think she'll make the final (watch her lose now i've said that)

In other good news, Shvedova has reached a career high ranking of 28. Hopefully she can stay inside the top 30 and be seeded for the Aussie open


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dam Tipsy lost to Raonic, he's just one shy of making the top 8.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Sharapova will probably beat Li Na. She and Azarenka could face each other in the final, seems likely atm. 

Great news for Shvedova.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Tsonga def. Lopez 6-1,4-1 ret. *
Great for Jo. In the final!!! Now take the title!!!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Nishikori def Baghdatis 6-2,6-2.*
Comeback king didn't need to do a comeback. Kei is coming for the title!!!

*Raonic def. Murray 6-3,6-7,7-6*
Pleased with this result as it gives Kei a better chance in the final
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Slava's Quarter in Osaka

(1)Samantha Stosur (AUS) v Erika Sema (JPN)
Q v Virginie Razzano (FRA)
Ayumi Morita (JPN) v Jamie Hampton (USA)
(wc)Tamarine Tanasugarn (THA) v (5)Yaroslava Shvedova (KAZ)

Damn, unlucky to get in the same quarter as Stosur. The 2 best players in the tournament (imo) get drawn in the same Quarter. First 2 rounds should be easy enough though, but thats unlucky for Slava. Although, having said that, Stosur is quite a good match-up for Slava Stylistically.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Shanghai draw....




> FEDERER-bye
> qualifier-ZHANG
> ISTOMIN-BERLOCQ
> RAMOS-WAWRINKA
> ...


Jo has got Raonic, Berdych, and an in form Nishikori in his draw. Damn!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/tennis/federer-targeted-by-death-threats/story-e6frfgao-1226488842158

This is bizzare


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Saw that too. 

That's horrible.

It is going to affect him a lot in the coming weeks.



nazzac said:


> Damn, unlucky to get in the same quarter as Stosur. The 2 best players in the tournament (imo) get drawn in the same Quarter. First 2 rounds should be easy enough though, but thats unlucky for Slava. Although, having said that, Stosur is quite a good match-up for Slava Stylistically.


If they face each other, the one who chokes less will win. :lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

> "On October 6, I plan to assassinate Federer for the purpose of tennis extermination,'' read the message, posted under the name 'Blue Cat Polytheistic Religion Founder 07' on baidu.com.


07 they say :hmm:


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

Why would you want to exterminate tennis :/


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Exactly, Federer IS tennis.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Saw that too.
> 
> That's horrible.
> 
> ...


It's only in Shanghai, Federer won't be too affected hopefully


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Saw that too.
> 
> That's horrible.
> 
> ...


Why would anyone want to Kill Roger Federer? He's a legend. Thats just sad.

So Sam will win, because Shvedova is the biggest choker on tour :lol


----------



## NC96 (Sep 26, 2012)

3 great finals tomorrow.

Nishikori vs Raonic is a battle of the 2 best players below the age of 23. This is a great final as these 2 are the 2 best prospects in mens tennis atm, and i like them both. Nishikori has played very well so far, and Raonic got a huge win earlier on against Murray. If Raonic serves well then i think he'll win, if not i think Nishikori will win. Kei is the more talented player, but Raonic's serve may be too much.

Tsonga vs Djokovic is the bets possible final from this tournament. Tsonga has found some form, and Djokovic is Djokovic. I hope Tsonga can get it done, but i predict that Novak will win in 3. But this fast hard court may help Tsonga.

Azarenka vs Sharapova is a final of the two best players at this tournament, and 2 of the best in the womens game. Sharapova has been in great form, and Vika is the world number 1. This is a hard one to predict but i'm going to say Vika in 3 after Pova wins the first set. I hope Maria can get it done, but i see something similar to their US Open meeting.

I've heard on Twitter that the guy who's been threatening Roger has been arrested. I hope thats true.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I just checked the scheduling for tomorrow.

6am: Nishikori vs Raonic
9am: Tsonga vs Djokovic
12.30pm: Azarenka vs Sharapova

I can watch all of those matches and football after :mark: Brilliant!!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> Why would anyone want to Kill Roger Federer? He's a legend. Thats just sad.
> 
> So Sam will win, because Shvedova is the biggest choker on tour :lol


Crazy people. That guy is probably jealous of Federer success in Tennis.


NC96 said:


> I've heard on Twitter that the guy who's been threatening Roger has been arrested. I hope thats true.


I also hope that's true.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NC96 said:


> 3 great finals tomorrow.
> 
> Nishikori vs Raonic is a battle of the 2 best players below the age of 23. This is a great final as these 2 are the 2 best prospects in mens tennis atm, and i like them both. Nishikori has played very well so far, and Raonic got a huge win earlier on against Murray. If Raonic serves well then i think he'll win, if not i think Nishikori will win. Kei is the more talented player, but Raonic's serve may be too much.
> 
> ...


That's good and keep hi locked up.

Lol great comeback by Raonic


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes!! Yes!! Yes!!!

Kei Nishikori is the Japan open champion!!

Defeated Raonic 7-6,3-6,6-0!!

Now come on Jo, make it 2/2 for me today!!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Since when where you a Nishikori fan?

Did you copy your cousin?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^LOOOOL, he wants to be cool like his cousin 

Pretty cool he won in his home country.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I've been a Nishikori fan since i saw him at the Olympics. But i've liked him since AO this year after he beat Jo. he likes Raonic so i don't know who he routed for, but i'm a Shvedova,Tsonga, Del Potro and Nishikori fan. Nishikori not as much as the other 3, but i'm still a fan. He's a Del Potro fan, and likes other players too, but i'm sure he'll tell you (Y)

Jo just lost the first set


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Allez Joe!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Djokovic beats Tsonga 7-6, 6-2


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Ah well, can't win them all. He lost to a top player so i'm not all that fussed. Hopefully Jo can have a good run in Shanghai


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Djokovic perfect record in Beijing


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

It was a good match. Great pace to it. Tsonga was a break up in the 1st, and perhaps should have won the 1st set, but Djokovic was too good in the end. Nole certainly loves Beijing.

Looking forward to next week. Shanghai masters, and Slava is in a tournament she can actually win.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Make sure you get your draw picks in!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

With the season almost over, what have been the best highlights of 2012?

*Mens*
-Djokovic beats Nadal in longest ever GS final at the Aussie open
-Roger Federer wins 7th Wimbledon title
-Nadal makes massive claim for greatest clay courter ever by winning RG again
-Roger Federer breaks Sampras' record as most weeks at number 1
-Murray wins Olympic gold
-Murray wins his maiden slam title at the US Open
-Rosol beats Nadal at Wimbledon
-Nishikori becomes first Japanese player in over 40 years to win Tokyo open
-Roddick retires with a good US Open run

*Women*
-Serena dominates the summer, winning Wimbledon,Olympic Gold, and US Open
-Azarenka wins her maiden slam title
-Sharapova completes the career slam
-Shvedova's golden set
-Razzano beats Serena in the 1st round of RG
-Errani stepping up and having a great Clay season
-Clijsters retires


I'm sure there is more, but you guys can add to them


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

-Federer beat Del Potro in the longest 3 set match ever. 
-Berdych beats Federer, the last time a No.1 lost in the quarter final of a slam was around 10 years ago(I think)


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

^Yep. Those are some good choices

Vika is beating Pova atm. 6-3,3-0. Unless Maria pulls off a great comeback, Vika is winning this


----------



## NC96 (Sep 26, 2012)

Samoon said:


> Since when where you a Nishikori fan?
> 
> Did you copy your cousin?





Dolce & Gabbana said:


> ^^LOOOOL, he wants to be cool like his cousin
> 
> Pretty cool he won in his home country.


TBF to nazz, he is a Kei fan. I'm a Del Potro fan, but i like other players too.



nazzac said:


> I've been a Nishikori fan since i saw him at the Olympics. But i've liked him since AO this year after he beat Jo. he likes Raonic so i don't know who he routed for, but i'm a Shvedova,Tsonga, Del Potro and Nishikori fan. Nishikori not as much as the other 3, but i'm still a fan. He's a Del Potro fan, and likes other players too, but i'm sure he'll tell you (Y)
> 
> Jo just lost the first set


US Open i became a fan of his. I think he's got a very good and entertaining game. I didn't root for either, i just watched the match and enjoyed it.

He was really good again today was Kei. Bageling Raonic is some feat. Raonic is one of the biggest servers in tennis, and Kei delivered a Bagel to him. Very impressive. He returned well, and hit some nice winners. It was great to see him win the tournament. I think both have got bright futures ahead of them

Tsonga vs Djokovic was a decent match. Tsonga should have taken the 1st set really, but once Novak got going, that was it. No shame in losing to Nole, so Jo can be proud of his efforts. Didn't play badly at all, although i think his game planning was a little off. Shouldn't have tried to rally with Djokovic from the baseline, he should have attacked the net more.

Azarenka defeated Sharapova 6-3,6-1. Good display from Vika. 2013 is going to be very interesting for the womens game.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> -Federer beat Del Potro in the longest 3 set match ever.
> -Berdych beats Federer, the last time a No.1 lost in the quarter final of a slam was around 10 years ago(I think)


US Ooen or all slams


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I am not sure.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NC96 said:


> TBF to nazz, he is a Kei fan. I'm a Del Potro fan, but i like other players too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just playing around with Nazzac lol


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Yaroslava is back in action tomorrow. Time to prepare for another heart attack :lol 

Shanghai has begun. None of the top players are in action until Wednesday, which is good cause i get a lot of time to watch on Wednesday


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

Featuring Sharapova, Tsonga, Stoser and Verdasco.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

^ Oh dear :lol

Djokovic did it with a few ball boys/girls in Beijing






It's catching on


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nole is awesome


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Calum said:


> Featuring Sharapova, Tsonga, Stoser and Verdasco.


Gangnam Style is taking over the world.


----------



## NC96 (Sep 26, 2012)

Nazzac, Shvedova just lost to the world 133 6-3,6-2. Tank? Injury? She had back problems last week, so i wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nazacc has been going through a rough time lately./


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I think nazzac overrates Shvedova a little bit, she isn't as good as he says she is.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Of course lol. She's his favortie player so he holds her higher in regards.

No hard feelings Nazzac?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Hewitt lost 7-5,6-1.

Federer and Murray are playing tomorrow.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Shocking result tbh, but i'm not at all bothered. I'm begining to think it was a tank because Shvedova rarely loses like this, but Shit happens. Sampras lost to a player otuside the top 100 at Wimbledon once, so even the top players are not immune from an upset. It's not like she needed the points anyway, because she has nothing to defend until Roland Garros really. I'm just hoping that it as just a bad day at the office, or a tank.

Onto that Over-rating her bit, i probs do, but she's amongst my favourite players, so you can sort of understand why. I do think she is a very talented player, but her problems all lie in the mind. Mental strength, consistency and self belief are her main issues. I hope she can re-find some form in 2013.










Todays Shanghai results. Kei winning is good (Y). Lol at the Isner match :lol

Tomorrow should be really good. Federer,Djokovic,Murray,Tsonga,Berdych are all in action along with Kei, so there are plenty of matches i can watch.


----------



## NC96 (Sep 26, 2012)

She's sucked so bad recently. She's a confidence player with no confidence. She's also a waste of potential if you ask me. I don't know if she tanked that match or not, but thats a very strange scoreline for a Shvedova match. It's usually Shvedova in 2 or her opponent in 3. I like Shvedova, she's a lovely lass and a talented player, but i couldn't support her because she'd drive me insane :lol

BTW, there is an article on the WTA website about her highest ranking. It's nothing much, but i thought that you'd be interested Nazz, there is also a link to her Photo blog. http://www.wtatennis.com/page/OffCourtNews/Read/0,,12781~2943719,00.html

Federer is back in action tomorrow. It feels like a long time since he last played (even though it's only been a month or so). Tomorrow's line up looks pretty good


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Nazacc has been going through a rough time lately./


Not really, because Tsonga has been in some good form, and Nishikori won Tokyo. Only Shvedova has been a let down. Del Po has been injured, so can't fault him for anything. 

But i always have my doubts about Slava, because she's inconsistent and could easily breakdown mentally in a match. 

NC is right in a way, when he says "She's a waste of potential" She's a POTENTIAL top 10 player, but her current level is probs top 20. And i don't have unrealistic expectations for her either. A consistent top 20 player with a few WTA titles isn't much to ask. The top 20 one seems very possible, but she doesn't have the mental strength, nor the consistency to win a title, unless the field is weak.

My expectations for Del Po is to win another slam sometime in the future. I think he can easily achieve this because Fedal don't have many years left in them. Del Po could easily knick another slam or 2 in the future. When i first saw Jo, i thought he could be a slam winner, but in the era of Fedal and Djokovic, i'm not surprised that he hasn't. Jo has fulfilled my minimum expectations of him by becoming a solid top 10 player and winning a few titles. Nishikori is still young, and the minimum expectation for me is a solid and consistent top 10 player. Maybe he could challenge for Grand Slams in the future because there are not many young players to take over once the big four fall.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

No upsets in Shanghai so far.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nope, not yet. It's a shame that injuries have taken some top players out of this tournament. Nadal,Ferrer, and Del Potro to name a few.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

So I guess Nadal is still looking to play in the WTF, since he is qualified.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

NC96 said:


> Federer is back in action tomorrow. It feels like a long time since he last played (even though it's only been a month or so). Tomorrow's line up looks pretty good


Yeah, it seems like a long time for me as well. Can't wait to see him play.



nazzac said:


> My expectations for Del Po is to win another slam sometime in the future. I think he can easily achieve this because Fedal don't have many years left in them. Del Po could easily knick another slam or 2 in the future. When i first saw Jo, i thought he could be a slam winner, but in the era of Fedal and Djokovic, i'm not surprised that he hasn't. Jo has fulfilled my minimum expectations of him by becoming a solid top 10 player and winning a few titles. Nishikori is still young, and the minimum expectation for me is a solid and consistent top 10 player. Maybe he could challenge for Grand Slams in the future because there are not many young players to take over once the big four fall.


Murray and Djokovic still have few years left to play, they aren't old so I wouldn't say Del Potro will easily achieve that. If he plays like he did in 2009 then maybe. I think he will win more slams in the future but it is definitely not going to be easy. I think if Tsonga was more consistent, I think he would have won a slam, when he is on top form he can do anything. When I've seen him destroy Nadal in the Aussie Open in 2008, I thought that he will definitely win a slam soon, hell I even though he could beat Djokovic in the final. But now I don't think he will win a slam now. I haven't see much of Nishikori so I don't know how good he is but he has defeated Djokovic last year and Ferrer this year so maybe he can be a great player soon.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, i agree with what you said about Tsonga. When in top form, he can beat anyone, but he's never on top form enough. If he could maintain that consistancy throughout a GS tournament, then he could win one. But that probs won't happen i'm afraid.

I think if Nishikori can stay injury free, and beef up his serve a little bit, he can become a solid top 10 player. If you haven't seen much of him, here's some highlights of his recent matches with Raonic and Berdych. Kei seems to do well against Berdych,Ferrer and Tsonga, and they are 3 solid top 10 players. He struggles a lot with Del Potro though.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Federer should beat Lu pretty easily.

I hope Nishikori can stay injuiry free and achieve his maximum potential, as so many other have failed to do. Wouldb e awesome to see an asian player in the top 10.


----------



## NC96 (Sep 26, 2012)

Kei lost to Querrey today Nazz. Way to Jinx him :lol

Tsonga is struggling atm. Barely got through the first set, and has just been broken in the 2nd. Hasn't served well at all today.

Djokovic easily though, Baghdatis has beaten Raonic,and Murray has been given a walkover


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

7-6,4-5


----------



## NC96 (Sep 26, 2012)

Tsonga won 7-6,7-5. Not convincing, but he got the job done. Next match to watch is Federer. Come on Roger!!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Is he playing on now?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't think he is, Federer is playing in two hours if I am not wrong.

Btw Baghdatis beats Raonic 7-6, 6-7, 7-6,lol.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Federer has just started.

Kei was good in the first set, but from then on he seemed to lose it a little. It was fatigue, injury or something because he was struggling. Querrey was great on serve though. 

Tsonga's match was a mess. Dramatic match, but Jo wasn't great today. He'll need to improve in the next round.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer defeated Lu 6-3, 7-5. Didn't see the whole match, from what I've seen Federer played alright, his serve was quite good.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Federer played good. Fairly routine victory. His serve was good, and he broke when he needed to. Nothing too brilliant, but he got the job done fairly easily. Fed only faced one break point throughout the match.

todays Shanghai results










Tomorrow's Shanghai line-up










Edit* Lisicki lost to the world no.155 6-1,6-3. Thats worse than Shvedova :lol (although i do believe that Shvedova was injured or tanked) Azarenka and Goerges easily through in their matches


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Federer is one win away from reaching 300 weeks at World Number 1.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Federer is one win away from reaching 300 weeks at World Number 1.


So if he beats Wawrinka he will still stay No.1 even if he loses the next match and Djokovic wins the Shanghai?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

^ I presume so, although i might be wrong.

Tsonga is on right now, and is a set and break up against Baghdatis. Allez Jo!!!

Edit* Broken back. Damn


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Tsonga wins.



Tsonga was just too good.

Hopefully bags keeps up the decent form. Think he's in the top 30 which is good.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Murray and Djokovic won their matches comfortably.

Federer is going to play now.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Samoon said:


> So if he beats Wawrinka he will still stay No.1 even if he loses the next match and Djokovic wins the Shanghai?


For Djokovic to be ranked number 1. He needs to win the tournament with Federer being eliminated before the quarter-final.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer beats Wawrinka 4-6, 7-6, 6-0. 

He is now guaranteed to be No.1 for 300 weeks.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Loses the first, close 2nd, but bosses the 3rd.

Tomorrows matches are...

Murray vs Stepanek
Federer vs Cilic
Tsonga vs Berdych
Djokovic vs Tipsy/Haas winner


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Was obvious Wawrinka would lose the match after that 2nd set tie break, up until that point he was definately the better player. Federer wasn't playing that well today. Murray and Djokovic both looked comfortable today though, I think either of them will win this tournament. Tsonga/Berdych sounds good tomorrow. Who's in who's half? 

Also really nice to see both Robson annd Watson thhrough in Japan. One more win and I think Robson moves into the top fifty? Would be a fantastic year for her if she could.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Murray vs Stepanek
Federer vs Cilic

Tsonga vs Berdych
Djokovic vs Haas 

Those are the halfs.

I think you are correct with Robson. One more win and she's top 50. It would be good for her to win this tournament. I don't really care who wins that tournament since Shvedova tanked (i'm choosing to believe that), but it would be good for Robson if she won it.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeh, would be really good if she could come through and win this. Would do a lot for her confidence, since it's already on the rise it would reaffirm that she's on the rise. 

Quaters are interesting. I thinnk a Djokovic/Tsonga semi could be fun, and a Fed/Murray semi would be really interesting. They havenn't been in the same half all that often so it's fun. I think Murray would win vs Fed in a semi in this tournament. Another Djokovic vs. Murray final please! I think they'll be the dominnant duo next year. We've had Nadal/Federer, we've had Djokovic/Nadal and now we're hopefully getting a Murray/Djokovic era.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Confidence is what Robson needs to maintain. What she can't do with, is a heartbreaking loss that shatters her confidence (Just like what happened to Shvedova at the Olympics). 

I'm making a bold prediction for next year. Someone, other than the top 4 will win a grand slam in 2013. Probs won't happen, but there's a bold prediction in all of us.

I hope we don't get a Djokovic/Murray era. I'm not particularly a fan of Murray's style of tennis. I think he has the tools to play a good attacking game, but he decides to be a pusher. Djokovic is primarily a defensive player now, so these two dominating would confirm that defensive tennis is the way to go. Thank god we still have attacking players such as Tsonga and Federer still around. I don't hate defensive tennis at all, but i'd prefer to see a mixture, rather than just defence all the time.

Djokovic would beat Tsonga or Berdych in the semis i think. Tsonga hasn't been playing well recently. TBH, i'm surprised he's done this well. A title, a final, and Quarters in Shanghai. Berdych hasn't been too good since the US Open either. Berdych was kinda lucky that Nishikori wasn't 100% in his match against Querrey, because Kei seems to have Berdych's number.

Good news, is that Del Potro will be back next week. Playing a tournament in Vienna. 

From his Facebook page: "Hello!! I tell them that I am well and able to play again. I start next week in the Vienna tournament. Thank you very much for the support!"

I think Del Potro, and Tsonga (if he's on) are the main threats to the big 4 atm, so i hope Del Po comes back strong.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Ferrer can win the French if Nadal isn't back to his best by then but other than that nah. The top 4 are so far ahead of the rest it'd take all 4 of them to through one tournament away for it to happen.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsonga can win one if he plays at his best in the 2nd week. Tsonga at his best beats any player in the world imo (shame we don't see it often enough). Del Po can certainly win another one if he returns to form, and like you mention, Ferrer could win Roland Garros if Nadal is in poor form.

I know that it probs won't happen. I was just making a bold prediction (Y)


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I think Murrays style of play his altered somewhat this year. He used to push far more than he does now, he now does use a mixture of defensive and attacking play, much like Djokovic (although he attacks slightly more) I think Murray now get onn top of balls far better, he finishes poinnts far better and quicker than before too. I'd say he was a tactician, not a pusher now. He's got a ton of variaty, he changes direction and speed of the ball so easily, I think he's an incredibly interestinng player to watch.

In terms who who can make a dent in the top four...it's tough. I think Tsonga has the best chance but then I don't think it is much of a chance. He's someone who can beat any player when he's on and when everything works right, but one match doesn't win a tournnament unfortunately. I had hopes for Del Potro but he's so injury prone it will be difficult for him to maintain a top standard regulary. Yeh Ferrer could win the French but it would take major upsets to get Djokovic and Fed out of the tournament (not so much Murray, he's not a fantastic clay court player) but I thhink that's about it.

I think a Djokovic/Murray era or a year is pretty much inevitable. Nadals getting more injuries, he wont be able to play at a top level for much longer, Federer is getting older and there will be a point when he does decline and with nobody able to make any move on the top four Murray and Djokovic will be the top dogs in the very near future!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Murray has become more agressive since Lendl started coaching him, and is now paying the best tennis of his career. I thought Murray at the Olympics was a good watch, as he mixed defence and attack very well. At the US Open, he went more defensive. I hope he will be more agressive in the future.

I don't think it will take a MAJOR upset to get Djokovic or Federer out at RG. Yes it will be an upset, but Djokovic was almost beaten by Tsonga on Clay (Tsonga's worst surface, no doubt). Federer's worst surface is Clay, and it looks like Murrays worst surface is Clay. So If Nadal is playing bad after his injury, there is a big chance that someone else could win RG. Nadal is obviously the favourite, Djokovic would be 2nd favourite of course, but if Nadal plays poorly, then i don't see why someone like Ferrer, or Del Potro can't win it.

Tsonga could also play an amazing two weeks of tennis, and win a slam (apart from RG). We all know what Jo is capable of when he is playing well.

Of course, the big 4 are favourite, but there is a chance that someone else could step up and win a slam.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I think the final 8 is pretty much set, I mean Daivd Ferrer isn't going to lose 3 spots in one tournament.

Federer number 1 for 300 weeks. *GOAT*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nadal won't make it i think. So the top 8 are...

1. Djokovic
2. Federer
3. Murray
4. Ferrer
5. Berdych
6. Del Potro
7. Tsonga
8. Tipsarevic

If Nadal makes it with some sort of miracle it will be 

1. Djokovic
2. Federer
3. Murray
4. Nadal
5. Ferrer
6. Berdych
7. Del Potro
8. Tsonga


Tsonga's win today was his 50th of the season. 50-18 for the season


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Pretty crazy Nadal hasn't played a match since Wimbledon and still qualified.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

^ Roland Garros winner, Aussie open finalist, and dominates on Clay. it's kinda expected really.

Tsonga lost the first set against Berdych 6-3. No suprise because Tsonga hasn't been playing very well, and he generally struggles against other big hitters (Del Po and Soderling more so than Berdych though) He's pretty much sealed a WTF spot now anyway.

Robson lost in 3 sets to Chang 6-4,3-6,7-6. Watson beat Parmentier 7-5,6-3.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I have a feeling this is going to go to three sets but have no idea who the winner will be, hope it's Tsonga


----------



## NC96 (Sep 26, 2012)

Berdych beat Tsonga 6-3, 7-6.

Berdych was the better player. Tsonga wasn't good again, and double faulted in the tiebreak. Too many errors when it mattered from Jo, and Berdych played a good match.

Del Po back next week is great news. Hopefully he can take the title and secure a WTF place.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Tsonga is lucky Tipsy lost early.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> Confidence is what Robson needs to maintain. What she can't do with, is a heartbreaking loss that shatters her confidence (Just like what happened to Shvedova at the Olympics).
> 
> I'm making a bold prediction for next year. Someone, other than the top 4 will win a grand slam in 2013. Probs won't happen, but there's a bold prediction in all of us.
> 
> ...


Pretty much this. 

Berdych defeating Tsonga was pretty much expected. He's been in good form recently.


Stepanek wins the first set against Andy Murray.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Prepare for the second set to be hardcore pushing from Murray.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Murray didn't push in the second set, he just cut out errors and Stepanek didn't serve as well.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

lol now wouldn't be surprised if he won the third set 6-1 or 6-2.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Stepanek breaks :mark:


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

This is turning into quite the match! Murray breaks back, the 'I'm tired, I'm ill and I'm playing so bad' comment in the previous set was worryinng though. Hopefully if he comes through he's in top shape to probably face Federer tomorrow.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Murray breaks back


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsonga as terrible today. Hi ROS was worse than usual. Berdych played a steady game, and made sure the ball was kept in the court.

Didn't catch the Murray match, but i have read that he was moaning a lot. I'm sure he's a good guy, but his on court attitude rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Murray was a lot more negative on court than he now usually is today. But he did what champions do and pulled out the win when he wasn't playing and wasn't feeling great. Was watching Tommmy Haas vs. Djokovic and Haas pretty much berates himself after each point he loses...Djokovic was very, very good today. Will be hard to beat him in this tournament.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> Tsonga as terrible today. Hi ROS was worse than usual. Berdych played a steady game, and made sure the ball was kept in the court.
> 
> Didn't catch the Murray match, but i have read that he was moaning a lot. I'm sure he's a good guy, but his on court attitude rubs me the wrong way.


I get more annoyed when he exaggerates his injuries.

Anyway Federer has beaten Cilic 6-3, 6-4. It was a very good performance by Federer. Can't wait to see him face Murray.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Ths top 4 seeds make up the semis.

Should be good tomorrow.


----------



## NC96 (Sep 26, 2012)

Easy enough for Federer and Djokovic. I fancy them both for the final now.

Semis are on at good times in the UK. Should be fun


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Both semi final matches look really good.

Hope it's a Fed/Djokovic final


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Both semi final matches look really good.
> 
> Hope it's a Fed/Djokovic final


Same here, and it seems very likely. Murray isn't feeling well so it will be an advantage for Federer.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

It would be a better match anyway.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah, that's true.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

That happened last year.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yes I know, what's wrong with that?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Federer fans would want Djokovic in the final, because Berdych seems to play great when he plays Federer.

Heather Watson just reached her first WTA final


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I actually don't mind if it's Berdych or Djokovic both should be a good match,

Murray will not be a good match however.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> Federer fans would want Djokovic in the final, because Berdych seems to play great when he plays Federer.
> 
> Heather Watson just reached her first WTA final


That's not really the reason tbh. I prefer a Fed\Djoko match because it will most likely be a better match.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

^ I didn't mean you in particular, i meant Federer fans in general.

But i agree. I want a Djokovic vs Federer final because it's probs going to be a better match. And it looks like we are almost half way there, as Djokovic is a set up against Berdych


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Three double faults in a row Fed? :wilkins

Murray will deal with him for sure.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

The amount of return winners Murray had in this match is ridiculous. Murray won the match, Federer won't be able to beat him. 
At least he saved 7 break points in the first game of the second set.
It is quite unbelievable that he is still No.1 even though there are two better players than him atm(Murray and Djokovic).


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, Murray's return forehand winners have been lethal and rapid. I think it's fair to say Murray right now is the best in the world.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Murrays only doing well because Nadal is out :torres

I haven't been able to watch. How's it been? Has murray played well, or has federer sucked?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

His backhand has been pretty good too.
Murray is the best in the world currently, no doubt. I wouldn't be surprised if he beats Djokovic in straight sets in the final. Still don't know if he can beat Nadal though.

Edit: @nazzac, Murray has been playing very well, Federer has been playing alright.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

^ I see. Cheers (Y)

Murray probably is the best in the world right now, but Djokovic has shown some good form recently. If Murray does manage to close this out (as he should), then it's going to be an interesting final tomorrow.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

With Federer getting on in age and Nadal struggling with injuries; is Djokovic vs Murray the new top rivalry in tennis?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Murray wins.

A Murray/Djokovic era is inevitable.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> With Federer getting on in age and Nadal struggling with injuries; is Djokovic vs Murray the new top rivalry in tennis?


We shall see (Y)But probs yeah

I sure hope they don't go on to dominate for the next few years.

Save_Us Del Potro


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Murray really gets under Federer's skin these days and it kills his game against him. Kills his second serve and it caused 3 doubles in a row from Federer to throw his serve which is unreal. 1st game of the 2nd set was crazy good. Especially THAT point. Federer being master manipulator to save his ass when he's playing bad. We should have a quick break now while Andy's killing me.

Don't know why you guys are so against a Murray/Djokovic era. They're by far the two best players right now and I don't think Nadal will reach their level when he comes back, definitely not straight away at least. I'd much rather see a series of Murray/Djokovic classics at the slams again than a players like Berdych making a Finals and losing easily to one of them because they're not on their level.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Murray really gets under Federer's skin these days and it kills his game against him. Kills his second serve and it caused 3 doubles in a row from Federer to throw his serve which is unreal. 1st game of the 2nd set was crazy good. Especially THAT point. Federer being master manipulator to save his ass when he's playing bad. We should have a quick break now while Andy's killing me.
> 
> Don't know why you guys are so against a Murray/Djokovic era. They're by far the two best players right now and I don't think Nadal will reach their level when he comes back, definitely not straight away at least. I'd much rather see a series of Murray/Djokovic classics at the slams again than a players like Berdych making a Finals and losing easily to one of them because they're not on their level.*


1. I think people don't want two players to dominate. Having finals with the same 2 players all the time (particularly 2 defensive players) will eventually get boring.
2. Murray and Djokovic are primarily defensive players, and defensive tennis is not regarded as highly as offensive tennis

If we are in for a Murray-Djokovic era, i don't think it will last longer than 2 year. I'm confident that Del Potro will come back and become a top 3 player.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*You say defensive like it's a bad term. It's not like they just rally with each other, they just make it near impossible to hit a winner against them. I get what you mean about repetition though. I'd love for Ferrer to make Slam Final next year but I want to see the best players dominating the Slams and producing the best Finals possible more often than not. I'd rather than than an era like the Womens where a player like Radwanska can make a Slam Final and you don't get competitive finals between the elite players. *


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *You say defensive like it's a bad term. It's not like they just rally with each other, they just make it near impossible to hit a winner against them. I get what you mean about repetition though. I'd love for Ferrer to make Slam Final next year but I want to see the best players dominating the Slams and producing the best Finals possible more often than not. I'd rather than than an era like the Womens where a player like Radwanska can make a Slam Final and you don't get competitive finals between the elite players. *


Defensive is bad in many peoples eyes. Now personally, i enjoy watching a match between two defensive players every so often, but i wouldn't want to watch it over and over. If it's Djokovic vs Murray in every slam final, then we are pretty much going to get that. I think the only player capable of stopping that era is Del Potro, unless Nadal comes back in good form.

I see what you mean by with the womens, but thats also a good thing. What i like about the womens game is how unpredictable it is. TBH i prefer that over the same players winning all the time. I'd rather go into a tournament not knowing who will win, than knowing who will win. And it's not like mugs won the womens slams this year anyway. They were won by the 3 best players in the world (Azarenka, Sharapova, and Serena). But we got unpredictable moments in tournaments like Roland Garros this year. Who expected Errani to reach the final? Who expected Shvedova to reach the Quarter finals? Not many, i can tell you that for certain. I see what you mean with the statement, but unpredictability is a good thing. I think this year has been a great year for womens tennis.


----------



## NC96 (Sep 26, 2012)

Federer was not too good today. Wasn't on his game at all. Murray was solid, and returned very well.

Djokovic was good. He frustrated Berdych, who began to moan after every point. 

Based on current form, i'd put Djokovic as a slight favorite tomorrow, but it wouldn't surprise me either way.

And congrats Heather on her first WTA final. I hope she takes the title tomorrow. She kinda slipped under the radar with all the Robson hype at the moment.

And quick question for you guys. What do you think the top 10 will look like by the end of next year?

I'm going to say

1. Djokovic (i think he'll take 2 slams)
2. Murray (will win a slam, and some masters)
3. Nadal (He'll take a masters on clay and Roland Garros)
4. Federer (Consistent throughout. Won't win a slam though)
5. Del Potro (Good slams results and a title or 2)
6. Tsonga (I think he'll be better next year than this)
7. Ferrer (will have a good clay swing, and a good RG)
8. Berdych (Consistent throughout the year, but doesn't do anything of note)
9. Tipsarevic (A year like this one for Tipsy)
10. Nishikori or Raonic (I think one of these 2 will break top 10)


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Murray


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

NC96 said:


> And quick question for you guys. What do you think the top 10 will look like by the end of next year?
> 
> I'm going to say
> 
> ...


1. Djokovic (i think he'll return somewhat to his bets next year)
2. Nadal (if he returns in good form, if not, swap with Murray)
3. Murray (maybe 2nd depending on what Nadal does)
4. Del Potro (to back up my bold prediction)
5. Federer (The least likely of the current big 4 to win a slam next year)
6. Ferrer (will be similar to this year)
7. Tsonga (will improve somewhat, but won't do anything noteworthy)
8. Berdych (Will have a decent 2013, but nothing special)
9. Raonic or Nishikori (like you said NC, i think one will break through. But one will just miss out and be 11th or 12th)
10. Tipsarevic (will have a solid year) or Monaco (Vulture)


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

After the way Murray played today you can't say that he's a purely defensive player at all, nor can you with Djokovic. Murray outplayed Federer in every way possible and was aggressive as he did so. So many brilliant service returns (which was made a little easier due to Federers serving) but he was getting on top of Federer and pressing him on every point almost. Really great win for Murray to continue his upward momentum from the US Open.

I have no problems with a Murray/Djokovic era, the tennis isn't boring at all to me and it just shows how physical and athletic each guy is because it's so difficult to his an outright winner. The guys are hitting the ball as hard as they would usually but the other is so good defensively that it turns into longer rallies, which isn't a bad thing at all in my book. As Seabs said, rather a very competetive match between these two than a one sides match against someone like Berdych or Tsonga in a final...

I think Djokovic is the slight favourite for tomorrow, he's been playing great all week annd really does look in good form. Althogh it will be tight, I wouldn't be surprised to see Murray win since he seems to have a thing for Shanghai (never lost there) so will be really interesting.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *
> Don't know why you guys are so against a Murray/Djokovic era. They're by far the two best players right now and I don't think Nadal will reach their level when he comes back, definitely not straight away at least. I'd much rather see a series of Murray/Djokovic classics at the slams again than a players like Berdych making a Finals and losing easily to one of them because they're not on their level.*


Not a fan of both players. I also don't like defensive tennis. 



NC96 said:


> And quick question for you guys. What do you think the top 10 will look like by the end of next year?
> 
> I'm going to say
> 
> ...


1. Nadal(Think he will win Roland Garros and from there he will start to dominate. Think he will win Wimbledon as well)
2. Andy Murray(He will win a slam some more titles)
3. Djokovic(He will a slam)
4. Federer(He will be consistent but won't win a slam, he will win a few titles)
5. Del Potro(Will do well in all the slams and will reach the final of the US Open)
6. Ferrer(He will have a good clay season)
7. Berdych(Good slam results)
8. Tsonga(Consistent but doesn't do anything special)
9. Raonic(Think he will be a great season next year)
10. Tipsaveric(Like this year maybe)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I don't like Djokovic/Murray era because their matches are really boring unlike the Fed/nadal era.

They both play defensive styles and it's all baseline bashing. Unlike the contrasting styles of Federer Nadal


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

NJ88 said:


> After the way Murray played today you can't say that he's a purely defensive player at all, nor can you with Djokovic. Murray outplayed Federer in every way possible and was aggressive as he did so. So many brilliant service returns (which was made a little easier due to Federers serving) but he was getting on top of Federer and pressing him on every point almost. Really great win for Murray to continue his upward momentum from the US Open.
> 
> I have no problems with a Murray/Djokovic era, the tennis isn't boring at all to me and it just shows how physical and athletic each guy is because it's so difficult to his an outright winner. The guys are hitting the ball as hard as they would usually but the other is so good defensively that it turns into longer rallies, which isn't a bad thing at all in my book. As Seabs said, rather a very competetive match between these two than a one sides match against someone like Berdych or Tsonga in a final...
> 
> I think Djokovic is the slight favourite for tomorrow, he's been playing great all week annd really does look in good form. Althogh it will be tight, I wouldn't be surprised to see Murray win since he seems to have a thing for Shanghai (never lost there) so will be really interesting.


I agree that their not 100% defensive players as they are both capable of attacking, but they are both primarily defensive. I'm not particularly a fan of either player as well. 

Now i don't mind watching their matches every now and again, but i couldn't watch these two go at it over and over. So i hope Federer stays good, Nadal comes back strong, Del Potro comes back to his best (or near his best)and players like Tsonga, Berdych, ferrer all stay in touch so at least we have some variety in there.

I hope that Jo can show his best sometime next year. When on, he's a joy to watch (well he's good to watch anyway)and nobody attacks as much as he does. 

In other news, Heather Watson has won Osaka. Thats her first WTA title, and she got it before Robson (who is getting all the hype recently). Congrats to Heather


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Maybe the pressure is getting to Robson?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Djokovic breaks a racket, lol.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nole has been really poor on the big points.

One question now with Murray is Nadal. How does this new Murray handle Rafa? One thing is, Rafa won't give Murray free points


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Murray and Djokovic get angry so easily.

Djokovic saves a match point, breaks back. He's still in the match.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Murray lost match point. Crowd really behind Nole atm.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

How is Djokovic so fucking good at saving match points? It's unbelievable.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Nole has been really poor on the big points.
> 
> One question now with Murray is Nadal. How does this new Murray handle Rafa? One thing is, Rafa won't give Murray free points


He will handle Nadal due to his new found belief he has in being the best in the world.

Many times he has had Nadal on the rack, but made a silly shot that changed the whole momentum of the match. Roland Garros 2011 comes to mind instantly. That won't happen much anymore. There isn't much desperation in Murray's game anymore.

He better win this Championship in this second set tie-break.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> He will handle Nadal due to his new found belief he has in being the best in the world.
> 
> Many times he has had Nadal on the rack, but made a silly shot that changed the whole momentum of the match. Roland Garros 2011 comes to mind instantly. That won't happen much anymore. There isn't much desperation in Murray's game anymore.
> 
> He better win this Championship in this second set tie-break.


I don't know. Nadal won't gift Murray points. Murray will have to be aggressive against Rafa, and not go into his passive pusher mode.

Lendl is the best thing to happen to Murray, because it seems like he's helped improve Murray's mental game.

I take back what i said before. Nole has started to play the big points brilliantly


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Fuck, The match is going to continue. 

Murray, you fucking had 5 match points, you should have at least taken one of them.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

2nd set Nole. Great tiebreak.

Murray with his Shvedova impression there. Wasting match points


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Murray better win. I don't want Djokovic to get any closer to Federer in the rankings.

Have you ever seen a match where both players break a racket? lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

nazzac said:


> I don't know. Nadal won't gift Murray points. Murray will have to be aggressive against Rafa, and not go into his passive pusher mode.


You're acting as though Murray can only win if he is gifted points. His only problem when facing Nadal recently, has been his mentality and Nadal being on a different level. Both of these will no longer be a hindrance on him.

Djokovic immense as always.



nazzac said:


> Murray with his Shvedova impression there. Wasting match points


Difference Murray is playing a great. It's not choking when Djokovic decides to play his best tennis when he is on the wrong end of a Championship point.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> 2nd set Nole. Great tiebreak.
> 
> Murray with his Shvedova impression there. Wasting match points


Lol, he didn't waste any match points. Djokovic won them all.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> ^You're acting as though Murray can only win if he is gifted points. His only problem when facing Nadal recently, has been his mentality and Nadal being on a different level. Both of these will no longer be a hindrance on him.
> 
> Djokovic immense as always.


I see your point. I'm bringing up the point, that Murray can play matches where he's very passive and pushes until his opponent makes a UE, and that won't work against Nadal. Murray will have to be aggressive against him (which he is capable of doing very well) With his improved mentality, he has more of a chance than he used to i agree. But your acting like Murray will beat Nadal with no problem.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Lol, he didn't waste any match points. Djokovic won them all.


True. But you'd think he should have taken at least 1 of those match points.

But i agree, Nole was boss on match point. Bad wording on my part


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Djokovic wins. 

He played great and deserved to win, can't deny that.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Congrats to Nole. Don't really know how Murray lost that one. Actually, I do. Nole turned it on in a big way during that tie-break.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Lol Murray.

As a commentator said, had the "net been a centimeter taller", Murray would've lost the 3rd set much quicker, lol.

Still, he plays well, which makes me sad.
Nole was still better, so I am happy about that.

Bad call, Samoon.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Congrats to Nole. He played great from the Murray match point onwards.

Fans of British tennis still have something to cheer about though


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Zankman Jack said:


> Lol Murray.
> 
> As a commentator said, had the "net been a centimeter taller", Murray would've lost the 3rd set much quicker, lol.
> 
> ...


Funny you show up now. I saw you when Murray lost at Wimbledon, but not after he won the US Open...


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

What did you want me to say?

"Oh, I didn't watch the game at all, but I will come here and post how Murray sucks, because I am a self-entitled jackass who thinks he knows everything."

No, I don't do that.

The only tennis I've watched in AGES was yesterday's Murray vs Federer and today's Murray vs Djokovic... Hence why I came to talk about it.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Maybe the pressure is getting to Robson?


*Eh? She's two years older than her and been on the tour for longer/*


nazzac said:


> 2nd set Nole. Great tiebreak.
> 
> Murray with his Shvedova impression there. Wasting match points


*I knew there would be someone in here come out with that statement after he lost them championship points. He only lost the ones on his serve because Djokovic played some of his best Tennis of the match on them. Not like he bottled it and threw them away.

Thought Murray looked drained after losing the 2nd set, both physically and mentally. Started playing too many hit and hope shots rather than trying to dictate the rally like he was able to before. It's unreal how big Djokovic is able to step up playing against match points. Near impossible to finish him off. *


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Eh? She's two years older than her and been on the tour for longer/*
> 
> *I knew there would be someone in here come out with that statement after he lost them championship points. He only lost the ones on his serve because Djokovic played some of his best Tennis of the match on them. Not like he bottled it and threw them away.
> 
> Thought Murray looked drained after losing the 2nd set, both physically and mentally. Started playing too many hit and hope shots rather than trying to dictate the rally like he was able to before. It's unreal how big Djokovic is able to step up playing against match points. Near impossible to finish him off. *


Like i said, bad wording on my part. I didn't mean that he choked them away, i meant that he lost them. I would have been better of saying 'Losing match points'. But it doesn't matter now.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *
> Thought Murray looked drained after losing the 2nd set, both physically and mentally. Started playing too many hit and hope shots rather than trying to dictate the rally like he was able to before. It's unreal how big Djokovic is able to step up playing against match points. Near impossible to finish him off. *


This. "Old" Djokovic was pretty easy to finish off, though. 
But since his big leap, since he got it all together, it's been a different story.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Some smaller level tournaments next week, then it's Paris, then the WTF.

Next week should be pretty good for me, as Del Potro is playing in Vienna, and Shvedova is playing in Moscow (although, with her recent form, she'll probs suck again)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Eh? She's two years older than her and been on the tour for longer/*
> 
> *I knew there would be someone in here come out with that statement after he lost them championship points. He only lost the ones on his serve because Djokovic played some of his best Tennis of the match on them. Not like he bottled it and threw them away.
> 
> Thought Murray looked drained after losing the 2nd set, both physically and mentally. Started playing too many hit and hope shots rather than trying to dictate the rally like he was able to before. It's unreal how big Djokovic is able to step up playing against match points. Near impossible to finish him off. *


I'm talking about the pressure of the media. You know what it's like.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Next week is the Swiss Indoor Basel. Federer is going to play there.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Time for Federer to switch beast mode on in the indoor tournaments again.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer is probably the best indoor player of all time.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea most titles and wins indoor I think


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

He has 4-0 record against Nadal on indoors. That shows how good Fed is on indoors.

Edit: Roger Federer completes 300 weeks as World NO.1


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Spoiler: big pic


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> I'm talking about the pressure of the media. You know what it's like.


*What? Sorry but I have no idea what you're talking about. Robson? Nobody's expecting her to be winning title after title yet. If they are then they're morons. She's only 18 and she's performing way above expectations so where would the pressure come from? I'd imagine she's on cloud 9 right now and not worrying about peoples expectations of her when barely anyone who doesn't regularly follow Tennis knew of her before this summer.

Oh and I hate my screen being stretched by big pics *


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Ferrer has qualified for the WTF for certain now.

Indoor season should be good. Indoors seems to favour attacking tennis more


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Just watched yesterdays Murray vs. Djokovic match...wow, what a contest. I'm not sure how anyone couldn't enjoy watching that match, such a battle between the two. They are indeed (in my opinion) the Nadal/Federer of this era. Both played out of their skin and the result was down to one or two points here and there. Neither of them played bad, matchhes like these can go either way, they aren't dominated by one player.

Murray played a fantastic two sets, and could have served it out but Djokovic came back strong, they had anothher epic tie break which again could have gone either way. Murray looked like he got a little tired in the 3rd set but it was still close and he still had chances. I don't think he'll be too dissapointed in the loss, or his performance. He knows he's up there and can compete, and win against the best players inn the world on a top stage. He and Djokovic are the best two players in the world and they proved it here.

Also big congrats to Heather Watson, into thhe top fifty, first title of her career, what a way to end the season! Her and Robson look like they may end up moving through the rankings together, they've had very similar seasons. A few good results, Heather did well at Wimbledon, Laura the US Open, Lauras first final, Heathers first title, number 50 and number 52. With Murray too, British tennis looks a little more promising!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

NJ88 said:


> Just watched yesterdays Murray vs. Djokovic match...wow, what a contest. I'm not sure how anyone couldn't enjoy watching that match, such a battle between the two. *They are indeed (in my opinion) the Nadal/Federer of this era*. Both played out of their skin and the result was down to one or two points here and there. Neither of them played bad, matchhes like these can go either way, they aren't dominated by one player.


I think you are going a little bit to far. Their recent matches were enjoyable but they are no way near as epic as the Nadal/Federer matches.
The match between Djokovic and Murray was good to watch but tbh the tie-break was the only thing epic about that match(mainly because of Djokovic saving the match points). The rest of the match was good to watch but it wasn't fantastic.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *What? Sorry but I have no idea what you're talking about. Robson? Nobody's expecting her to be winning title after title yet. If they are then they're morons. She's only 18 and she's performing way above expectations so where would the pressure come from? I'd imagine she's on cloud 9 right now and not worrying about peoples expectations of her when barely anyone who doesn't regularly follow Tennis knew of her before this summer.
> 
> Oh and I hate my screen being stretched by big pics *


Lol i didn't think thst would be TOO BIG. My mistake.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Shvedochoke is playing today :lol against Pavlyuchenkova. I hope she doesn't waste this chance she has got to get a good ranking, because she has no points to defend until Roland Garros.

And Fedal matches were often great. Wimbledon 2008 was an epic match. Djokovic-Murray will have good matches together, but i don't think they will ever be epic. Sundays match was only good really because of Noles comeback. If Murray finished off when he served for the match, then it would be an average match. Noles comeback was the only great thing about that match. I could be wrong, and they could produce an epic 5 setter sometime next year though.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Rome 2006
Aus 2009
Wimbledon 2007

Among others


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> And Fedal matches were often great. Wimbledon 2008 was an epic match. Djokovic-Murray will have good matches together, but i don't think they will ever be epic. Sundays match was only good really because of Noles comeback. If Murray finished off when he served for the match, then it would be an average match. Noles comeback was the only great thing about that match. I could be wrong, and they could produce an epic 5 setter sometime next year though.


Yeah, pretty much, Djokovic's comeback made the match interesting. 

I wish to see a Federer vs Nadal match in the US Open, they have never faced there before. Hopefully we can get one next year.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

ONE FUCKING POINT AWAY From Fed/nadal US Open final last year


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Watching the highlights of that semifinal match still makes me angry.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

The next slam I want Fed to win is either RG or US Open


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

He will win both next year. 

Tbh the only slam I can see him win is Wimbledon.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea that's his backyard. But it's been 5 years sinc he lifted the US Open trophy


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Has Monfils been injured? I haven't seen him around fro a while but I do know he's playing tonight. He has tons of potential but never had the right attitude and professionalism.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

He has been injured for quite a long time, it was since the French this year I think.

Anyone knows when is Soderling coming back? I miss seeing him play tbh.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Shvedova beat Pavlyuchenkova 6-2, 6-2.

Good display from Slava today. Good attacking tennis, returned well and didn't make many errors. Pavs wasn't very good though. But still, thats a good win after a disapointing few months.


----------



## NC96 (Sep 26, 2012)

Shvedova played good. Not great, but good. Pav was poor though, so Shvedova didn't have to step it up really. Kirilenko is the most likely to be her next opponent.

Excited for the return of Del Po tomorrow, although this could be a tricky match. Daniel Brands has a big serve, and Del Po will be a bit rusty. I still expect Del Po to get through in 2 sets though. He should win this tournament really. He completely owns the two potential finalists from the other half. 6-0 combined H2H against Tipsarevic and Haas, 13-0 in sets, best each of them managed was one 5-7 set, and they've broken Delpo a combined 2 times in 13 sets (one each). So unless he tanks it, i can't see Del Po losing really. If he does it will be an upset


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

DESTRUCT said:


> Has Monfils been injured? I haven't seen him around fro a while but I do know he's playing tonight. He has tons of potential but never had the right attitude and professionalism.


He got injuired for a long time and then came back and got injuired again.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Potro won 6-7, 7-6, 7-6. Expected scoreline as Del Po will be a little bit rusty, and Brands is a big server. Glad he got the win, and now he can take the title.

Tsonga and Slava are playing tomorrow. Jo should win his match against Soeda. Shvedova is playing Kirilenko, so it could go either way. If Slava is playing well, then she'll win. If not, then Kirilenko will win


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Samoon, when Fed retires, who will you be rooting for?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Tsonga and Slava are playing tomorrow. Jo should win his match against Soeda. Shvedova is playing Kirilenko, so it could go either way. If Slava is playing well, then she'll win. If not, then Kirilenko will win


:lmao

If Kirilenko plays well she'll destroy Slava. Her improvement over the last 12 months has been incredible, getting close to the top 10. She's a far better and consistent player than Shvedova.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^Agree Kirilenko is too much for her unless her mind get's the better of her


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> Samoon, when Fed retires, who will you be rooting for?


Seriously I have no idea.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^ME TOO

Saddest day of tennis ever when that day comes.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™;12148932 said:


> :lmao
> 
> If Kirilenko plays well she'll destroy Slava. Her improvement over the last 12 months has been incredible, getting close to the top 10. She's a far better and consistent player than Shvedova.


I would say Slava at her best is a top 10 player imo. But Kirilenko is more consistent i agree with that. Shvedova just doesn't show her best enough (like Tsonga in that regard)

Kirilenko has improved a lot though. I agree



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> ^Agree Kirilenko is too much for her unless her mind get's the better of her


Actually, it's worked out the other way around. Slava was in her GOAT mode and destroying her until she did her trademark choke. 5-1 up in the first set, but loses it 7-5. Kiri went on to improve her game while Slava imploded (again), and Slava has gone bad with a few good moments since.

Kiri could do NOTHING when Slava was ON in the first 6 games in the match. She is clearly more talent than Kirilenko when at her best. And this surface doesn't suit Slava. This surface is really slow, slower than Clay.

Edit* Kirilenko won 7-5,6-4. Slava's head messes with her again. Kirilenko was the more consistent player, and after Slava imploded in that first set, it was done. Slava imploded and played poor from then on, and Kirilenko still didn't destroy her. If Shvedova kept her beast mode throughout then we would be looking at a trashing in her favour.










Says it all really. Sort you Fucking head out Slava


----------



## NC96 (Sep 26, 2012)

nazzac said:


> Del Potro won 6-7, 7-6, 7-6. Expected scoreline as Del Po will be a little bit rusty, and Brands is a big server. Glad he got the win, and now he can take the title.
> 
> Tsonga and Slava are playing tomorrow. Jo should win his match against Soeda. Shvedova is playing Kirilenko, so it could go either way. If Slava is playing well, then she'll win. If not, then Kirilenko will win


Del Po was a bit rusty. Brands played a great match, and Del Po had to serve like a beast to win that. There was over 60 aces in that match. Incredible



Nige™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> If Kirilenko plays well she'll destroy Slava. Her improvement over the last 12 months has been incredible, getting close to the top 10. She's a far better and consistent player than Shvedova.


I'm not a Shvedova mark like Nazzac. In fact, i like both Kirilenko and Shvedova and was neutral here, but this is wrong. Shvedova is a more talented player than Kirilenko. It was evident in the match they just played. Kirilenko is just more consistent, and is mentally tougher. 

But your right about her improvement. I expect Kirilenko to break the top 10 at some point next year



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> ^Agree Kirilenko is too much for her unless her mind get's the better of her


No she isn't though. If anything, it's the other way around, even before hand. Shvedova at her best beats most players in the world. 



nazzac said:


> Actually, it's worked out the other way around. Slava was in her GOAT mode and destroying her until she did her trademark choke. 5-1 up in the first set, but loses it 7-5. Kiri went on to improve her game while Slava imploded (again), and Slava has gone bad with a few good moments since.
> 
> Kiri could do NOTHING when Slava was ON in the first 6 games in the match. She is clearly more talent than Kirilenko when at her best. And this surface doesn't suit Slava. This surface is really slow, slower than Clay.
> 
> ...


:lmao

I like Slava, but i can't help but laugh. 5-1 up and in complete control. Loses the set 7-5. Sums her up perfectly well. Talented, but a mental midget.

Good luck Kiri in the next round!! Very winnable match


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*5-1 up and lost 5-7? :lmao*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Is there anyone better than Shvedova at choking? Might as well say she is the best at choking tbh.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*She is extremely talented at that area of the game.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *5-1 up and lost 5-7? :lmao*


Yep. She was destroying Kirilenko. It was like watching RG/Wimbly Slava again (i call her SuperSlava ) and then she imploded, and her game suffered because of it. She went tentative and allowed Kirilenko back into the match.

Disgusting



Samoon said:


> Is there anyone better than Shvedova at choking? Might as well say she is the best at choking tbh.


Biggest choker on tour (both mens and womens) there's no doubt about it. It's sad because she's the better play all the time up until the choke


----------



## NC96 (Sep 26, 2012)

Samoon said:


> Is there anyone better than Shvedova at choking? Might as well say she is the best at choking tbh.


Undisputed queen of Choking :lol 

Nazz, what did i suggest her new name should be? Oh yeah, Yaroslava Shvedochoke 



Seabs said:


> *She is extremely talented at that area of the game.*


She's also a very talented tennis player. But yes, she's the most talented at choking 

Nazz will need to be on Suicide watch :lmao Never mind eh. Tsonga should make it up to you later

And Samoon, when Fed retires you can support the man in my sig


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Most likely. Del Potro is my second favourite tennis player atm.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

NC96 said:


> Undisputed queen of Choking :lol
> 
> Nazz, what did i suggest her new name should be? Oh yeah, Yaroslava Shvedochoke
> 
> ...


Get lost 

TBH, i'm used to it by now. It's something you have to put up with when you support her :lol

Still, it's been a great year for her regardless. Outside the top 200 at the start of the year, and now she's reached a career high ranking. Quarter Finalist at RG, and won the Golden set at Wimbledon. She got her dream of playing at the Olympics.

Next year, i hope for her to be a consistent top 20 player and take a few titles. But with her mind, thats no going to happen.


----------



## NC96 (Sep 26, 2012)

Samoon said:


> Most likely. Del Potro is my second favourite tennis player atm.


Good (Y)

Federer is my 2nd favourite tennis player atm, so it's like a swap isn't it :lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I'm starting to think it's more than just choking. I just don't think she's good enough to sustain a high level of tennis through the whole fame.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> I'm starting to think it's more than just choking. I just don't think she's good enough to sustain a high level of tennis through the whole fame.


Yeah, she is inconsistent, Very inconsistent. She can't sustain a high level throughout the match, but she can sustain a decent level throughout the match (which was shown in her 1st round match). Today she went amazing to shit in the space of 1 game. When she goes amazing to shit, then you can tell it's a choke :lol

If you watch her play, she plays well up until the final game, and then starts playing crap. She was amazing until 5-1, and then she just tightened up. She went from amazing to shit in the space of a few minutes. She's not relaxed enough on court. She gets nervous (you can see it in her body language), and starts making stupid decisions, and that leads to stupid errors. 

Her problems are mentally. She's very weak mentally, and lets the pressure get to her way too easily. But i think thats all to do with her confidence (she wasn't choking during RG and Wimbledon). I don't thinks she has any self belief. I think those factors lead to her choking.

But on a good note about her. I think it's great how she manages to not get angry in those situations. With the amount of choking she does, you would think that she'd let some anger, but she never does. It's impressive really, she's got some great self control (in an anger sense)


----------



## NC96 (Sep 26, 2012)

I told you Tsonga will make it up.

6-2,7-6 winner over Soeda


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Samoon, Del Potro is your second fave? Weird.

Though it's amusing how you will most like be left stunned once Fed retires.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Yep. She was destroying Kirilenko. It was like watching RG/Wimbly Slava again (i call her SuperSlava ) and then she imploded, and her game suffered because of it. She went tentative and allowed Kirilenko back into the match.
> 
> Disgusting
> 
> ...


The amount of times I have seen you write that post LOOOOL


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> Samoon, Del Potro is your second fave? Weird.
> 
> Though it's amusing how you will most like be left stunned once Fed retires.


Why is it weird? 

Even though Del Potro is my second favourite, I don't follow much of him tbh.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Del Potro is a great player to watch and good personality aswell.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah, I agree.

The chances for Federer to end the year as No.1 is very, very, very small. For Federer to end the year as No.1, he needs to win the Basel, Bercy and WTF and hopes that Djokovic loses the Bercy Masters before the quarters and also hopes that Djokovic doesn't wins more than 2 round matches in the WTF. 
All of that seems really unlikely so Djokovic will probably end the year as No.1.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

He can still kep his head high knowing he now holds the record for most weeks at number 1.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> The amount of times I have seen you write that post LOOOOL


Because it's the story of all her matches :lol Same old shit. Starts off being the better player, Chokes, goes crap, opponent wins.



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Del Potro is a great player to watch and good personality aswell.


Agreed. (Y)



Samoon said:


> Yeah, I agree.
> 
> The chances for Federer to end the year as No.1 is very, very, very small. For Federer to end the year as No.1, he needs to win the Basel, Bercy and WTF and hopes that Djokovic loses the Bercy Masters before the quarters and also hopes that Djokovic doesn't wins more than 2 round matches in the WTF.
> All of that seems really unlikely so Djokovic will probably end the year as No.1.


Yeah, it looks like Nole will be number 1 again by the end of the year. Shame really, i wanted Federer to finish as YE no.1.


Del Potro, Tsonga, Berdych, Tipsy, are all in action today. 

Del Potro vs Matosevic
Tsonga vs Stakhovsky
Berdych vs Youzhny
Tipsarevic vs Bedene

And in womens, there's quite an interesting match between Venus Williams, and Roberta Vinci. And Shvedova is playing doubles semi final. 

So quite an interesting day for me (don't know about you guys haha)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

You think she will ever get over this mental block?


----------



## NC96 (Sep 26, 2012)

^ I don't know what nazz thinks, but i think she can. No perminantly, but she can certainly stop it for a while if she gets some confidence. Notice she didn't really choke during her Roland Garros and Wimbledon run. If she gets confidence back, then i think we'll see less choking.

But yesterdays choke was very strange. Slava usually chokes in close matches, but at the time before the choke she was destroying Kirilenko. So i don't get that choke. Even if her level drops a bit, you would expect her to close out that set.

Ever since she lost to Lisicki after having match point, Slava has lost confidence and it's lead to more choking. If she can overcome this mental block, then your looking at a very dangerous player.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I certainly hope she can, mentality is something that's very hard to get over.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Samoon said:


> Yeah, I agree.
> 
> The chances for Federer to end the year as No.1 is very, very, very small. For Federer to end the year as No.1, he needs to win the Basel, Bercy and WTF and hopes that Djokovic loses the Bercy Masters before the quarters and also hopes that Djokovic doesn't wins more than 2 round matches in the WTF.
> All of that seems really unlikely so Djokovic will probably end the year as No.1.


That's great. 



nazzac said:


> Del Potro, Tsonga, Berdych, Tipsy, are all in action today.
> 
> Del Potro vs Matosevic
> Tsonga vs Stakhovsky
> ...


No big upsets should come from this, no? 

Lol @ Tipsy. :lol


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> You think she will ever get over this mental block?


If she gets some confidence then the choking will decrease. But she'll never stop being a choker



Zankman Jack said:


> That's great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Del Po won 6-2,6-2. Tipsy won 6-2,5-2 ret. Tsonga is a break up, so it's not looking like it atm


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsonga defeat Stakhovsky 6-3,6-4. Decent performance. Some great play at times, but some stupid errors also.

Next weeks tournaments if anyones interested.

*Basel:*
1 Federer, Roger SUI 1
OUT Murray, Andy GBR 3
3 Del Potro, Juan Martin ARG 8
4 Gasquet, Richard FRA 14
OUT Nishikori, Kei JPN 16
6 Wawrinka, Stanislas SUI 17
OUT Fish, Mardy USA 22
8 Mayer, Florian GER 25
9 Seppi, Andreas ITA 28
10 Youzhny, Mikhail RUS 29
11 Chardy, Jeremy FRA 30
12 Troicki, Viktor SRB 31
OUT Istomin, Denis UZB 34
14 Benneteau, Julien FRA 35
15 Anderson, Kevin RSA 37
OUT Baghdatis, Marcos CYP 38
17 Nieminen, Jarkko FIN 39
18 Bellucci, Thomaz BRA 41
19 Tomic, Bernard AUS 42
20 Davydenko, Nikolay RUS 48
21 Haase, Robin NED 50
22 Paire, Benoit FRA 51
23 Falla, Alejandro COL 52
24 Soeda, Go JPN 53
25 (Q)
26 (Q)
27 (Q)
28 (Q)
29 (WC)
30 (WC)
31 (WC)
32 (WC)

Alternates
OUT Fognini, Fabio ITA 54
OUT Harrison, Ryan USA 55
OUT Goffin, David BEL 56
IN Lacko, Lukas SVK 57
OUT Malisse, Xavier BEL 58
IN Dimitrov, Grigor BUL 60
IN Matosevic, Marinko AUS 61
IN Baker, Brian USA 63
1. Ebden, Matthew AUS 64
OUT Mahut, Nicolas FRA 65
2. Muller, Gilles LUX 66
OUT Ito, Tatsuma JPN 67
3. Garcia-Lopez, Guillermo ESP 68
4. Volandri, Filippo ITA 69
5. Zopp, Jurgen EST 71
OUT Lorenzi, Paolo ITA 72
6. Darcis, Steve BEL 73
7. Phau, Bjorn GER 74
8. Kubot, Lukasz POL 75
OUT Levine, Jesse USA 76

*Valencia*
1 Ferrer, David ESP 5
2 Tsonga, Jo-Wilfried FRA 7
3 Tipsarevic, Janko SRB 9
4 Isner, John USA 10
5 Monaco, Juan ARG 11
6 Almagro, Nicolas ESP 12
7 Cilic, Marin CRO 13
8 Raonic, Milos CAN 15
9 Kohlschreiber, Philipp GER 18
10 Dolgopolov, Alexandr UKR 19
11 Simon, Gilles FRA 20
12 Haas, Tommy GER 21
13 Verdasco, Fernando ESP 23
14 Granollers, Marcel ESP 24
15 Querrey, Sam USA 26
16 Lopez, Feliciano ESP 32
17 Andujar, Pablo ESP 33
18 Melzer, Jurgen AUT 36
OUT Giraldo, Santiago COL 43
OUT Monfils, Gael FRA 44
21 Berlocq, Carlos ARG 45
22 Klizan, Martin SVK 46
23 Ramos, Albert ESP 47
OUT Chela, Juan Ignacio ARG 142
25 (Q)
26 (Q)
27 (Q)
28 (Q)
29 (WC)
30 (WC)
31 (WC)
32 (WC)

Alternates
OUT Nalbandian, David ARG 49
IN Fognini, Fabio ITA 54
IN Goffin, David BEL 56
OUT Lacko, Lukas SVK 57
IN Malisse, Xavier BEL 58
OUT Matosevic, Marinko AUS 61
OUT Baker, Brian USA 63
1. Ebden, Matthew AUS 64
OUT Mahut, Nicolas FRA 65
2. Muller, Gilles LUX 66
OUT Ito, Tatsuma JPN 67
3. Garcia-Lopez, Guillermo ESP 68
4. Volandri, Filippo ITA 69
5. Zopp, Jurgen EST 71
OUT Lorenzi, Paolo ITA 72
6. Darcis, Steve BEL 73
7. Phau, Bjorn GER 74
8. Kubot, Lukasz POL 75
OUT Levine, Jesse USA 76
9. Zemlja, Grega SLO 78

*WTA YEC*
Azarenka, Victoria	
Sharapova, Maria	
Williams, Serena
Radwanska, Agnieszka
Kerber, Angelique
Kvitova, Petra
Errani, Sara
Li, Na


----------



## NC96 (Sep 26, 2012)

Del Po (Y) Now take the title!!!

I also think he's got a great shot at Basel too.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> If she gets some confidence then the choking will decrease. But she'll never stop being a choker
> 
> 
> 
> Del Po won 6-2,6-2. Tipsy won 6-2,5-2 ret. Tsonga is a break up, so it's not looking like it atm


Guess that is something that some people never get over.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

^ We'll see. She needs to do a bit of work during off season. Especially on serve, because it's quite big, but inconsistent. If she misses a 1st serve then the point pretty much goes to her opponent. If she could develop a great serve, then it would help her when closing out matches.

This is not fair. Tsonga, Del Po, and Chelsea are playing at pretty much the same time 

Hopefully a hat trick of wins today (Y)


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Chelsea?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Chelsea?


Football, against Spurs :lol

12:00- Tsonga vs Baghdatis
12:45- Chelsea vs Spurs
12:50- Del Potro vs Muller

All in UK time btw.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

nazzac I swear if we (Chelsea) lose to Spurs today I'm blaming you. Last time you mentioned us in the tennis thread we got hammered by Atletico!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> nazzac I swear if we (Chelsea) lose to Spurs today I'm blaming you. Last time you mentioned us in the tennis thread we got hammered by Atletico!


Yes, but Atletico have Falcao 

Blame me if you must :lol, but is we do lose today, then i'll never mention Chelsea in this thread again.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^You are bad luck ^^

Come on Wozniaki!! Finish this and win me money


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Jo Willie Tsonga is about to get going. Baghdatis has been in some good form recently, and Jo hasn't been good at all, so this one may be a hard one.

Allez Jo!!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Plus he is playing Baghdatis who is always unpredictable.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

First set to Jo Willie, 6-4. Broke in the final game of the set, which is always good.

Allez!!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

YES!! YES!! YES!!!

Tsonga defeats Baghdatis 6-4,4-6,5-2 ret.
Del Potro defeats Muller 7-6,7-6
Chelsea defeat Spurs 4-2.

What a day!!

Basel draw. (Fed fans in here may be interested)










Please make it a Del Potro vs Federer final


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Reasonably easy draw for Federer.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Anything but a del Potro vs Federer final will be a suprise imo.

Tipsy lost to a qualifier earlier, so that has made it easier for Del Po to win Vienna. Berdych beat Almagro and will face Tsonga in the final of Stockholm

Because it's nearing the end of the season, and i'm bored atm, i thought i'd do some 2013 predictions. Starting with my faves.

*Tsonga:*
- Jo will remain consistent throughout the year
- Jo will make the Wimbledon semi finals again
- Jo will put in a masterfull display against one of the big 4 in a grand slam again
- Jo will reach the Quarter Finals at the US Open and Aussie Open, but will fall early at RG
- Jo will reach a masters final
- Jo will finish either 6th or 7th in the rankings next year

*Del Potro*
- Del Po will show some of his 2009 form
- Del Po will reach the semis at least in the Australian open
- Del Po will win a slam next year (bold prediction) (Us Open or Aussie open. Maybe RG if Nadal is poor)
- Del Po will reach the semi finals at RG before losing to Nadal or Djokovic 
- Del Po will finish the year as Number 4 or 5
- Del Po will straight set one of the big 4 in his winning grand slam

*
Shvedova*
- Slava will be top 20 after Australian Open and will remain there until RG, where she will fall out of the top 20 because she doesn't defend her points. But she'll make up for it at Wimbledon by making the Quarter Finals there, and will re-enter the top 20
- Slava will win a smaller tournament
- Slava will bagel a top 10 player at a Grand slam
- Slava will fluctuate in and out of the top 20 throughout the first half or so of the year, But will become a consistent top 20 player after the US Open
- Slava will break top 15 at some point
- Slava will finish next year inside the top 20

*Nishikori*
- Kei will win another tournament or 2
- Kei will reach the quarter finals of a grand slam
- Kei will finish inside the top 10 next year 
- Kei will upset a player at the Aussie open (Maybe Ferrer or Berdych)
- Kei will be relatively injury free throughout the season
- Kei will have a good masters run at some point (reaching the semis)

*General*
- No mens player will win 2 grand slams next year
- Sharapova will not defend her title at Roland Garros. There will be a maiden slam winner at that tournament
- Azarenka will win another slam, defeating Serena along the way, and will be YE no. 1
- Raonic (like Nishikori) will break the top 10 at some point
- Djokovic will be YE. no 1 in mens
- Jankovic and Hewitt will retire. Del Po will be the one to retire Hewitt (Just like Roddick and Safin )
- One grand slam final in the mens will be 1 sided
- Radwanska will not have a great year, and will fall down to the lower half of the top 10
- Venus Williams will have a good year and will finish inside the top 15
- Klizan will break the top 20
- Monaco will fall out of the top 10 and won't return


---------------------------------------------------------------------

Some may be a little bold, but i'm choosing to be a bit optimistic regarding my favourites about next year (Y)

Post yours if you want


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> *Please make it a Del Potro vs Federer final*


Yeah so Federer can beat him for the 8th time this year. :torres


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^That post would have been perfect with A Federer smiley.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Yeah so Federer can beat him for the 8th time this year. :torres


TBH, i wouldn't mind :lol. Tennis wins if it's a Federer vs Del Po final



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> ^^That post would have been perfect with A Federer smiley.


Yeah, We need some tennis smilies


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Got money on Stosur to win!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Thats money lost. Unlucky.

Del Po is struggling with this Zemlja. A break down in the 1st set

Edit* Del Po breaks back. Time to get going now Juan!!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Potro won 7-5,6-3, so i'm happy about that. Quite a good match here. Del Po was shaky in the first, but in the 2nd he was in control. (Y)

However, Tsonga lost 6-4,4-6,4-6 to Berdych  Jo was 6-4,4-2 up at one point, but then he went into the bad Tsonga mode, making stupid decisions and errors. He Double faulted on the 3rd match point. Good match though.

I thought i've had enough of leads being thrown away by my faves for this year now that Shvedova's season is over, but Jo had to take her place :lol

WTA YEC draw

Red group is Azarenka, Serena, Kerber & Li Na. 
White is Sharapova, Radwanska, Kvitova, & Errani.

Azarenka and Serena drawn together!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Berdych has his spot on lock now.

Tsonga also increased his chances despite not winnig.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Federer is playing against Becker today. Chardy pulled out with an injury.

It's pretty much a done deal for WTF. I don't see Jo, or Del Po losing out. Nadal won't play most likely, so Tipsarevic will be the 1st ALT, and will get in, unless Almagro catches up to him.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

^ Cool (Y)

Shvedova has a new career high ranking of 26 . She should be seeded for the Aussie open now


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer wins 7-5, 6-3. Didn't watch the match, so does anyone knows how well did he play? Did he play average or good?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Thats money lost. Unlucky.
> 
> Del Po is struggling with this Zemlja. A break down in the 1st set
> 
> Edit* Del Po breaks back. Time to get going now Juan!!


WTA is so hard to bet on.

Thankfully I just won $35, on bets this morning.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Federer wins 7-5, 6-3. Didn't watch the match, so does anyone knows how well did he play? Did he play average or good?


Not very good. He looked slow out there. I'm thinking, he should have skipped this tournament and focused on Paris and WTF



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> WTA is so hard to bet on.
> 
> Thankfully I just won $35, on bets this morning.


A little advice. When Shvedova is serving for the match, bet on her opponent using in play betting, then you'll win some money 

Some decent matches on today.

Tsonga is playing. Ferrer is playing. Tipsy is playing.

You also have the WTA championships starting today with

Radwanska vs Kvitova
Williams vs Kerber
Sharapova vs Errani

Should be a good day of tennis (Y)


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> Not very good. He looked slow out there.


That's not good, is he playing like he did in the Shanghai? If he is then that is not good.



> I'm thinking, he should have skipped this tournament and focused on Paris and WTF


So that he loses his No.1 spot earlier? He is the defending champion of this tournament, if he skipped it, Djokovic would No.1 right now.

It is also his hometown so he would obviously want to play there.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> That's not good, is he playing like he did in the Shanghai? If he is then that is not good.
> 
> 
> So that he loses his No.1 spot earlier? He is the defending champion of this tournament, if he skipped it, Djokovic would No.1 right now.
> ...


Yeah, a bit like Shanghai. Federer looked tired and sluggish out there to me. He also got gifted the first set break with a DF from Becker. If he wants to win this tournament, i think he'll definately have to improve.

Good points. I was just thinking, that he could focus on WTF a little more, as it's worth 1500 points.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Radwanksa def. Kvitova 6-3,6-2. Petra was terrible. So Many UE's, and basically gave Aga the match. Aga was retriving well, but Petra's UE's were the story here

Serena def. Kerber 6-4,6-1. Serena wasn't at her best, but she was good enough. Kerber was bad to start with, but she found her groove, and made it a close first set. Serena took control in the 2nd and won from there

Tsonga retired against Malisse at 1-3. I don't think he was injured, i think that Jo tanked to rest up for Paris and London. He knows that he's pretty much in london now

Sharapova def. Errani 6-3,6-2. Good performance from Maria in the 2nd set. Once she got going Errani couldn't really handle her.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

One of my first favorite players. It's been a great career


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, he retired yesterday. Good luck to Juan Carlos in the future.

Del Potro is playing Falla, and Federer is playing Bellucci today in Basel.

Serena vs Li Na, Azarenka vs Kerber, and Sharapova vs Radwanska are playing in the WTA YEC


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

He only won one slam, right? Wish him good luck in his future.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Roland Garros 2003 i think. I also think he got the to US Open final that year before losing to Roddick.
--------------------------------------
Petra Kvitova has withdrawn from the YEC.

WTA ‏@WTA
Defending champ @Petra_Kvitova withdraws from #WTAChamps due to viral illness. Will be replaced in the White group by Sam Stosur.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*:jaydamn at this Serena/Li match. Both determined to out WOAT each other in this match.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I just finished watching Del Po. He won 6-4,6-1. Routine enough for JMDP.

I have turned to the Serena vs Na match, and from what i've heard, and seen, It seems like a woeful match. Apparently both have been terrible, and there's been a lot of breaks. So yeah, it's been bad like Seabs has said.

*Edit Serena wins 7-6,6-3 in a mess of a match.

The two matches that follow should be a lot better.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*1st set of Kerber/Azarenka was goooooooooood.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

This match is incredible. Up and Down, back and forth. Makes up for that shitfest earlier.

Federer gets past Bellucci in 3 sets in Basel

Edit* Azarenka def. Kerber 6-7,7-6,6-4. Great match, and a shame for Angie as she had 2 match points. Vika was just too good in the end


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

What a shot!!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Azarenka/Kerber was amazing, one of the best women's matches I've seen. Vika/Serena should be epic tomorrow too if Vika can find the fight she did when she was on the brink in the second set. It was a great effort from Kerber too to break back in the third when Vika was serving for the match.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Judging by the scoreline it seems that Federer struggled against Belucci. It doesn't look good. Belucci isn't a bad player but Federer should have been able to beat him in straight sets. I didn't had time to watch the match so does anyone know how did Federer play?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Sharapova, Azarenka and Federer all scraped it. But I'm glad they won.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Didn't catch the Sharapova vs Radwanska match. Was that match any good? The scoreline suggests that it was a close one. Maria is most definately through now i think. It's going to be interesting to see who will join her.

Stosur is facing Errani, and both need a win really, so that will be interesting.

Of course, Azarenka vs Serena will be interesting. I predict the winner of that match will top the group. And there will be a little pressure on the loser if Li Na beats Kerber.

Del Potro is facing Baker today. Should be a straight sets win for Del Po.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> What a shot!!


Deleted?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Deleted?


It worked when i posted it :lol 

Try this one


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

It is not even close to being one of the best shots in 2012. :side:


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

^ Care to come up with a better one


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yep I would say that's the best shot I;ve seen this year.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I thought of one better. Shvedova's sky hook against Errani


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Move to 16:17 to see it. I don't think it is better than Dimitrov's shot but this shot is definitely one of the best shots this year.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Indeed. Nice shot by Federer. But i guess it's no surprise he pulled it out because it is Federer after all. It's like the norm for him.

Tsonga hit a great half volley at the Aussie open this year. Not as good as some others, but a pretty nice shot






And this is the Shvedova skyhook i was on about. Again, not as great as some of the previous shots, but it was still a very nice shot.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> And this is the Shvedova skyhook i was on about. Again, not as great as some of the previous shots, but it was still a very nice shot.


That's a brilliant shot.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> That's a brilliant shot.


Pete Sampras would be proud  She's no doubt, one of the best players at the net in the womens game. Not many players attack as much as her. Shame she's weak mentally.

Found this video on Youtube. Full of great shots


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Kerber/Azarenka match yesterday was crazy good. Azarenka totally proving why her and Serena in another league to everyone else on the tour. Kerber should be getting close to that level with some experience and consistency. Sharapova/Radwasnka was pretty good too. Radwanksa much be a nightmare to play against. Almost impossible to hit winners against her.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Na Li vs Kerber has been a breakfest so far. 3 games, 3 breaks :lol


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I kept reading that as "breakfast" and wondered what kind of wackly slang that was. Kerber should win this in 2. 11/8 for her to be Li Na are amazing odds. Errani 15/8 to beat Stosur is tasty too.

Serena better turn up today against Azarenka.

Oh and Sharapova/Radwasnka were playing till turned 2am Local Time. That's ridicolous, especially when the day only starts at 5pm and they have 3 matches at this level to get in.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Li takes the first set 6-4. Good comeback, as she was 3-4* down


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Kerber threw it away on her serve tbf.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Kerber threw it away on her serve tbf.*


True. But Li has stepped up her game. She seems to have cut out some of the errors, and is being more consistent.

Bit of a dilema. I don't know whether to watch Del Po or watch Azarenka vs Serena


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

You can't not watch Serena/Vika. Del Po's is a mismatch.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> You can't not watch Serena/Vika. Del Po's is a mismatch.


True. Hopefully they both produce some great tennis.

If the real world number 5 (Del Po) doesn't win, then somethings wrong. He's got a good chance of winning this, because Federer hasn't looked too good.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Serena def. Azarenka 6-4,6-4.

I don't think it was as good as many people were predicting. Vika's serve was terrible.

Del Potro won 7-5, 6-1. Del Po's serve has been immense since he's come back from injury. I hope he can keep it up, because it would certainly help him. I managed to catch most of the 2nd set after Vika vs Serena. Del po should be a big threat at the WTF.

Speaking of the WTF. Nadal has confirmed that he will not play at the world tour finals


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Pretty amazing he hasn't played in like almost 5 months are only dropped 2 ranking places.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Pretty amazing he hasn't played in like almost 5 months are only dropped 2 ranking places.


The big titles have been monopolised (however you spell it) by the other 3, and Nadal had RG and AO final to get a load of points, plus his other titles this year. Just shows how much the 'Big 4' are dominating atm. It's all going to change next year when Del GOATro returns 

Speaking of Juan, he has officially qualified for the WTF (Y)

Del Po and Federer are in action in Basel. Ferrer is in action in Valencia.

And the final Round robin games of the WTA YEC are on.

Sharapova vs Stosur
Azarenka vs Li
Radwanska vs Errani


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Stosur kinda summed the Womens Game up in the last 2 sets last night. Play crazy good and then totally bomb with no transition. Not surprising that players like Radwanska and Errani are doing so well. All they need to do is just keep returning the ball and players like Stosur are bound to throw you enough unforced errors to win the match. Errani/Radwanska might last forever. 

Pretty easy win for Serena, probably due to that Azarenka/Kerber match less than 24 hours before. They'll play again in the Final though. Serena/Errani and Azarenka/Sharapova for tomorrow would be nice.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Stosur kinda summed the Womens Game up in the last 2 sets last night. Play crazy good and then totally bomb with no transition. Not surprising that players like Radwanska and Errani are doing so well. All they need to do is just keep returning the ball and players like Stosur are bound to throw you enough unforced errors to win the match. Errani/Radwanska might last forever.
> 
> Pretty easy win for Serena, probably due to that Azarenka/Kerber match less than 24 hours before. They'll play again in the Final though. Serena/Errani and Azarenka/Sharapova for tomorrow would be nice.*


Poor Errani :lol Serena is a nightmare match-up for Sara. Power players such as Serena, Kvitova, Shvedova are the worst match-ups for Errani (those 3 are off top of my head) unless that player is conpletely sucking that day.

Anyway, i agree with you are Errani vs Aga. It will just be long rally after long rally after long rally. But one may step it up with it being a death match as the winner goes through, the other goes home. (well Errani doesn't because she has doubles). But i'm not sure if i'm going to give that one a pass and watch one of the mens matches. 

Same situation for Azarenka vs Li. I expect Azarenka to win, but if Li is firing, then it will be tough. That will be an interesting match

I think Sharapova is already through, and i think Stosur is already out (may be wrong), so that match won't have too many implications. Sharapova will just want to avoid Serena in the semis i reckon.

Federer is playing Paire today. Paire is an interesting player, and may cause Federer (in current form) some problems. Del Po is playing Anderson, so he should win in 2 sets again.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Potro defeated Anderson 3-6,7-6,6-2. Del Po was not very good today. His serve was very poor, and Anderson was a beast on serve for the first 2 sets. But after Del Po won the tiebreak, Anderson collapsed, and Del Po finished it off.

Draw for the Paris masters is out


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Errani/Radwanska was really good. Not on the level of Azarenka/Kerber from this week because they cant play them shots but not far behind. Stosur got bagelled again. Stosur lol.

Semis are Serena/Radwasnka and Sharapova/Azarenka. Radwasnka will probably get killed. Serena's had a breeze so far this week whereas Radwasnka has been playing until 2am and the Errani match today went around 3 and a half hours. Serena had the day off. HA. She'd probably have next to no chance with those factors in her advantage but she basically needs to hope that Serena plays twice as bad as she did against Li and care even less. *


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> The big titles have been monopolised (however you spell it) by the other 3, and Nadal had RG and AO final to get a load of points, plus his other titles this year. Just shows how much the 'Big 4' are dominating atm. It's all going to change next year when Del GOATro returns


Nadal has actually won more titles than Murray this year, if he didn't get injured he would have probably won more titles.



> Speaking of Juan, he has officially qualified for the WTF (Y)


That's good to hear.

Federer and Sharapova destroyed their opponents, that's pretty awesome.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Federer played a lot better yesterday than he did the 2 previous matches. Thats good to see. I hope for a Del Po vs Federer final is Basel. Hopefully Del Po can get a win over Federer for once this year.

I didn't catch all of Errani vs Radwanska, but what i saw was pretty good. A lot better than i thought it would be. Hopefully Olympics Serena turns up and destroys her now :lol. She's probs going to beat her anyway, even if she's not playing well.

Li Na had her chances against Azarenka. She served for the set, but made some errors. Now we have the battle of the screams with Sharapova vs Azarenka.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Federer cruised through. Expecting him to win against Matheiu


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsonga has got a new coach (finally)in Roger Rasheed.










Hopefully we'll see some improvements from Jo in 2013.

Federer should win today. Del Po should too. I'm also going to say Serena & Vika to beat Aga and Sharapova.

Just think, it's almost the end of the season. It's flown by


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

He was the coach of Hewitt and Monfils, should be good.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Po destroys Gasquet 6-2,6-2. It was man against Boy out there. 

Serena does the same to Radwanska 6-2,6-1.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Tsonga's finally got a coach. . . praise the Lord! He's needed one for a while. It could be the making of him. His aggression needs to be a toned down a bit, just the timing of it mainly.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

First thing he needs to work on, is his Return of serve. It's terrible tbh. His backhand needs work too, definately. I also hope that Roger can help Jo's mentallity a little bit. (which would help with what you said Nige)

Sharapova defeats Azarenka 6-4,6-2. Good performance by Maria from what i saw. Vika wasn't at her best today. Nowhere near.

Serena vs Sharapova is tomorrows final. We might be in for another beatdown. But hopefully it's a good match


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Serena/Sharapova Final should be great based on how good Sharapova has been this week. She's been playing better than Serena actually but Serena hasn't been tested as of yet I guess. Serena's serve has been strangely off though. Think Sharapova's got a really strong chance tbh. Azarenka was injured in the 2nd set hence the scoreline being so one sided but Sharapova would have won anyway.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

^ Yeah, i'm hoping for 2 great finals tomorrow. Sharapova has played well all week, and Serena (despite cruising through) hasn't been at her awesome best. But she may go to her destroy mode tomorrow, which probs gives Sharapova no chance. I hope she doesn't to make it a competitive final

Federer won in straights to set up a final with Del Po. Del Po has been in better form by the looks of it, but it's Federer, and Del Po hasn't got a great record against him. I think Del Po will win if Federer is not playing well, but if Fed is playing well then it will be interesting.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Sharapova will just be another victim on Serena's path to the WTA Championship. SOmething like 6-3,6-2 I reckon.

DelPotro/Fed final should be good, cheering for Fed Express as always.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

It's Federer vs Del Po, and then Serena vs Pova, so i get to watch both. Once that's done, i can watch football. Should be a good sunday.

Not too fussed who wins, i just want two good matches. It would be nice for Del Po to win, but it's fine if he doesn't.

Anyway, season is almost over. Can't wait for next year.

I expect some big things from my favourites. 

Tsonga should have a consistent year. I hope he does better than he did this year, thats for sure. Apart from Wimbledon, his GS performances weren't really good. Minimum of a Quarter Final for every slam next year, and a few titles. Would like to see a semi in there, but that may not happen. Hopefully Roger can help Jo fullfill more of his potential.

Del Po should come back to his best soon enough and start challenging for Grand Slams. Hopefully he can have an injury free season, but that may be unlikely. A slam final would be nice, or a few semis. If he can win a slam, that would be great (but thats also one of my bold predictions ) Top 5 finish is on for next year

Shvedova should re-find her form and have a great year. If she can get confidence back, there will be less choking. There will be no injuries in her way again surely. I mean last time, her ascendency was haulted because of an injury, and she pretty much had to start again. Top 20 finish next year and a title or 2.

Nishikori will hopefully stay injury free and break in to the top 10 at some point. He's a very talented player, and has a bright future. Reaching some more GS Quarter Finals would be good, and maybe another title in there. I expect Kei to be fringe top 10 next year.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

So, who's gonna finish the year as the #1? I'm rooting for GOAT hard, but that Djokovic creep is so damn good...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Ferrer vs Dolgopolov

Ferrer should win, he's had a fantastic season.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

JoeRulz said:


> So, who's gonna finish the year as the #1? I'm rooting for GOAT hard, but that Djokovic creep is so damn good...


Djokovic is currently leading the race to finish YE no.1, as he's no.1 in the race to London rankings.

So probs Djokovic


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fraw for Paris came, out Federer has a tough draw...Baghdatis, Nishikori, Berdych.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

JoeRulz said:


> So, who's gonna finish the year as the #1? I'm rooting for GOAT hard, but that Djokovic creep is so damn good...


Djokovic most likely. Fed leads Djokovic by 195 points, Fed has to defend 3000 points, Djokovic only has to defend 560 points. Federer wouldn't be able to defend all, even if he does defend all, he still has to depend on Djokovic screwing up if he is to retain his No.1 ranking. It doesn't seem likely so Djokovic is probably going to finish the year as No.1.

Glad Federer won. Del Potro has been playing better than Federer in this tournament but Federer has a great record against him so it will be tough to predict. I am going for Federer. It should be a great match.

Sharapova is playing really well but I doubt she will be able to beat Serena. She will probably lose but I am expecting her to do much better than she did in the Olympics final. It can maybe go to three sets.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

What do you think was the match of the year?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Murray/Djokovic, US Open.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Fed/Del Potro(Olympics) or Nadal/Djokovic(Aussie Open).


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Shvedova vs Errani (wimbledon) :side:

All seriousness, Del Potro vs Federer(Olympics semi final). Neither player deserved to lose that match.

In womens, off top of my head i will say Azarenka vs Kerber at YEC, or Azarenka vs Serena at US Open.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
As for todays matches. I think Del Po vs Federer will go 3 no matter who wins. Del Po has been better recently, but Federer is federer, and Del Po's record against Federer is pretty poor.

So i'm going to say Federer in 3. 5-7,7-6,6-4

As for Sharapova vs Serena. I expect a closer match than the Olympics certainly. It's Depending on which Serena turns up tbh. If Serena the destroyer turns up, then it will be a beatdown. If not, i reckon it will be a tight match if Sharapova keeps up her good form.

Serena, 6-4,6-3 i'm going for.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Fraw for Paris came, out Federer has a tough draw...Baghdatis, Nishikori, Berdych.


Yeah, i posted the draw a few pages back. Here it is again in case you missed it.










Federer vs Berdych again. Thats bad news for Fed because Berdych always seems to play well against Roger.

Tsonga has got a great chance at the semis

I think we may see a different winner this year with the WTF just around the corner. I think some top players may tank. But we'll see


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> Yeah, i posted the draw a few pages back. Here it is again in case you missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't see draw. The picture doesn't appear in my screen.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Can't see draw. The picture doesn't appear in my screen.


I found this online. This is the draw (Y)


Federer
Baghdatis-Simon
Paire-Andujar
Nishikori

Berdych
Seppi-Klizan
Bellucci-Anderson
Gasquet

Murray
Mathieu-Q/SE
Kohlschreiber-Q/SE
Cilic

Tipsarevic
Dolgopolov-Q/SE
Melzer-Q/SE
Monaco

Djokovic
Querrey-Verdasco
Chardy-Q/SE
Raonic

Del Potro
Flo Mayer-Q/SE
Stepanek-Llodra
Isner

Ferrer
Youzhny-Granollers
Istomin-Q/SE
Wawrinka

Tsonga
Benneteau-Troicki
Lopez-Ramos
Almagro


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer wins tie break. :mark:


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

This is going exactly as i thought. Very close. Hard to call it now, but i'm sticking with my prediction. Hope Juan can take it though

Serena is a break up against Sharapova in the womens match


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Federer lost.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Del Potro wins 6-4, 6-7, 7-6. Good match to watch. I enjoyed it. Disappointed with the result but never mind.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Good match. Very close as expected. I didn't expect Del Po to win that final tiebreak, but he pulled through.

2 titles in 2 weeks for Juan. Hopefully he or Jo can take the Paris masters/WTF.

Serena wins the first set 6-4 against Maria


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Federer should skip Paris imo, and come back strong for London. He's probs going to lose the no.1 ranking anyway,


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

And Federer does withdraw from Paris. Wise decision.

Serena def. Sharapova 6-4,6-3. No doubt the best womens player atm. She wasn't great today but still managed to win in straights


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> And Federer does withdraw from Paris. Wise decision.


Yeah it is a good decision, he was probably going to lose the No.1 ranking anyway. Now he can concentrate on the WTF.

Serena winning was pretty much expected, without a doubt she is the best women's tennis player atm. She is a beast.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Del Potro/Ferrer/Serena treble at 5.6 :hb

Caught the Serena replay. The gulf between her and anyone else is incredible. Sharapova was playing well and still got humbled. Total annihilation of Sharapova's second serve and only dropped 3 points on her serve in one game. I think she's only lost 1 set since Wimbledon right?*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

iirc she got beaten in the cincinnati and lost 1 set against Azarenka in the US Open. it is still pretty amazing though.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

She lost to Kerber, but that may have been a tank. Needless to say, she's a beast (like you said Samoon). Sometimes it's like she is completely dismissive of her opponents ability. 

Ever since the victory over Shvedova at Wimbledon, she's played awesome. She faced an early exit at RG, and struggled in the first few rounds at Wimbledon and could have possibly been beaten there. Zheng (i think it was Zheng or Zhang)and Slava pushed her and could have beaten her. But after that victory over Shvedova, she became a beast (with he exception of the 2nd sets against Radwanska and Azarenka). The Olympics run was one of the most dominant runs i have seen.

I'm looking forward to the World tour finals. Should be good. It's indoor, so players like Del Potro, Tsonga (he should qualify now), and Berdych will have more success than they would outdoors. So the field will be a lot closer. Federer is great indoors, and defensive players hopefully won't be benefited by slow courts. I don't think i can definately pick a winner here.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

It'll be interesting to see how far the 8 guys going to London will go in Paris with the O2 in mind. Federer already dropping out isn't a surprise. The scheduling is so stupid, just a day after the Paris final. Last year a week was better but still not ideal.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> It'll be interesting to see how far the 8 guys going to London will go in Paris with the O2 in mind. Federer already dropping out isn't a surprise. The scheduling is so stupid, just a day after the Paris final. Last year a week was better but still not ideal.


2 places aren't confirmed yet (mostly due to Nadal dropping out), so i guess Tsonga, Tipsarevic, Almagro and the others will try book their places in Paris. 

Having a masters before the WTF is pretty stupid. They should move Paris back a week or 2 and have some 250's or 500's where Paris is, so the top guys get a rest for London while the other players get to play the 250 or 500.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Tsonga will probably qualify and the last spot for the WTF will be fought between Tipsaveric, Almagro and Gasquet.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow so many upsets in the first round! Djokovic takes year end number ( But he deserves it


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Jo is in action today against Bennetaeu (might have spelt it wrong). Don't know if Jo will do anything here, but i think he should definately go for it. It's in France, and i expect some big names to pull out or tank at some stage. 

In fact, i think Nole may be next because he's got the YE no.1 ranking, so he's not really fighting for anything here.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Tsonga will probably qualify and the last spot for the WTF will be fought between Tipsaveric, Almagro and Gasquet.


I want to see Gasguet but likely Tipsy


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Tipsarevic has the hottest partner so therefore I want him to qualify.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

^haha. TBF, most tennis players have good looking girlfriends

Kei Nishikori has beaten Benoit Paire 7-6,6-2. Good win for Kei on his return from injury


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> ^haha. TBF, most tennis players have good looking girlfriends












Miserable cow.










Biljana Sesevic is her name, Tipsy's wife.:yum:


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Notice i said most of them 

I've got all the top 10 here (bar Monaco)...


*Federer*









*Djokovic*









*Nadal*









*Murray*









*Ferrer*









*Berdych*









*Del Potro*









*Tsonga (Not too sure that they are together. Jo is quite private and i haven't seen her since last year. But just in case they are*









*Tipsarevic*









I don't know who Monaco's GF is. But those are just some pics i got off a forum. I didn't pick them from google or anything like that


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsonga defeats Benneteau 6-2,4-6,7-6.

Absolute mess. Should have won this at *5-3 in the 3rd, but failed to serve it out. Better improve at some point, because he isn't going to be a threat in London at this rate


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*









Dunno if Monaco's still with here. If not then WHY JUAN?

Novak's will always be my favourite. She's crazy cute. Tipsy's is probably the most bangin one though.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Murray's GF looks really good as well.

Tipsaveric's GF is the hottest imo.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

God knows how Murray got her :lol

If i had to rank them (Not just based on those pics, but from what i've seen elsewhere)

1. Tipsarevic
2. Berdych
3. Del Potro
4. Murray
5. Djokovic
6. Ferrer
7. Nadal
8. Tsonga
9. Federer

Of course, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

1 more win for Tsonga and he qualifys officially for the WTF


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Tipsarevic
Del Potro
Ferrer
DJokovic
Murray


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Lucky bastards these tennis players :lol

Gasquet is out of the WTF race after losing to Anderson.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Po defeats Falla 6-2,6-2. Comfortable win for Juan.

Querrey defeats Djokovic 0-6,7-6,6-4. :lol at the scoreline

Murray and Ferrer also win in straight sets


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Novak taking it easy with London in mind. No real surprise there. I wouldn't be surprised to see Berdych do the same against Anderson tomorrow. Only Tsonga & Tipsy have something to play for really out of the top seeds left, although Murray seems hungry.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Murray can end the year as No.2 in the World, it would be crazy if that happens. He needs to win the Bercy and WTF(undefeated) and hopes Federer loses before the semis. That's unlikely though.

Not surprised that Djokovic lost, he had nothing to play for. He is already going end the year as No.1 and the WTF is more important.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I hope Tsonga or zferrer wins this.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

It's just funny that he bageled him in the first set, and then went on to lose. 

Tsonga is only 1 win away from securing his & Tipsy's spot in the WTF. Gasquet is out of the running, and if Tsonga beats Almagro, then he & Tipsarevic qualify for certain i think.

3 of my favourites are on today.

Nishikori vs Simon
Del Potro vs Llodra
Tsonga vs Almagro


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Kei withdrew due to an ankle injury 

Murray just got Rosol'ed by Janowicz 5-7,7-6,6-2. Murray served for the match and had match point. Probs best for Murray, as he can now prepare for London.

But that leaves the door wide open for a Ferrer, Del Potro, Tsonga, Berdych, or Tipsarevic to take a masters title.

Scratch Del Po from that list. Llodra beats him 6-4,6-3. Del Po didn't really try in the match at all. I don't think he did a full tank (losing on purpose), because i don't think he would do that, but he tried to win in cruise mode. Llodra played great, entertaining tennis.

Rest up for London Del Po, because he can be a serious threat there.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Janowicz runnin' wild.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I'm sure Djokovic, Murray and DelPo could all have advanced if they really wanted it. Serves the tournament organisers right for having a Masters Event the week before the Tour Finals. Mindless.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, terrible scheduling. Should bring it forward a week and move 250 or 500 before WTF.

None of the WTF players are playing at 100%.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsonga and Tipsarevic win, therefore they fill the last WTF spots.

Jo's return was terrible, but i'm glad he still managed to win


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Now Tsonga & Tipsarevic are through, what are the odds they throw the towel in tomorrow? I'm surprised by Berdych's determination though. Maybe he knows he's got no chance of winning London that he's going for Paris.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *I'm sure Djokovic, Murray and DelPo could all have advanced if they really wanted it. Serves the tournament organisers right for having a Masters Event the week before the Tour Finals. Mindless.*


Yeah, it is pretty stupid.



Nige™ said:


> Now Tsonga & Tipsarevic are through, what are the odds they throw the towel in tomorrow? I'm surprised by Berdych's determination though. Maybe he knows he's got no chance of winning London that he's going for Paris.


Probably, he should go for it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

WOWOWW Played Janowiscz beating Murray in three sets and won! Got $140 back.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Now Tsonga & Tipsarevic are through, what are the odds they throw the towel in tomorrow? I'm surprised by Berdych's determination though. Maybe he knows he's got no chance of winning London that he's going for Paris.


I don't think any of them 3 should, or Ferrer.

Lets face it, the top 4 favourites are Djokovic, Federer, Murray, and Del Potro. Berdych is an outsider who could possibly win, but he looks like he's going for this. Ferrer hasn't got much of a chance if it's a fast court, and Tsonga is playing shite, so he doesn't stand a chance.

Tipsy Tsonga, Ferrer and possibly Berdych should try to win Paris because they've got more of a chance at winning that than London. The ones that have dropped out of Paris already (Federer, Djokovic, Murray and Del Potro) all stand a good chance of winning the WTF.

It's still a masters, and they get 1000 ranking points.

Anyway, the QF line-up.

Berdych vs Simon (Berdych is glad it isn't Kei)
Tipsarevic vs Janowicz
Tsonga vs Ferrer
Querrey vs Llodra

I hope Jo wins it, because he could do with a bit of confidence right now. But if not him, then i hope Llodra


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

French players doing very well here in Paris, final 8 spots have been chosen.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Simon is through to the semis after beating Berdych 6-4,6-4. Jo or Ferrer should look to take this title


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Put £5 trebles on Janowicz, Ferrer & Querrey. Janowicz currently 1-1 with Tipsy. Come on big man, start me off!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Janowicz wins 3-6,6-1,4-1 ret.

Tipsarevic was getting owned big time from the 2nd set onwards. Janozwicz will face Simon in the semis.

Hopefully Jo and Llodra and set up a semi final match. What a great attacking match that will be hopefully. 

Allez Jo and llodra!!!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Fuck sake Tipsy. That'll get voided now. Thank you you tit!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Jesus christ. Tsonga was terrible today. You can't simply be that bad and get away with it against a guy like Ferrer. Ferrer was solid and did what he needed.

Llodra won though. Hope he takes the title. In fact, i'd take anyone by Simon.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Ferrer only person left in the tournament that's qualified. Expected to be honest, his work ethic is insane.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Think Ferrer will win it now.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Ferrer will go all out for this i reckon. He doesn't have much of a shot in London, so this is his best chance to pick up some points.

Be great though if Llodra wins. Serve & Volley FTW!!!

I think the draw for the WTF is taking place today. That will be interesting


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Group A:
Djokovic
Murray
Berdych
Tsonga

Group B:
Federer
Ferrer
Del Potro
Tipsarevic

My predictions...

*Group A*
*Djokovic* vs Murray
*Berdych* vs Tsonga
*Berdych* vs Murray
*Djokovic* vs Tsonga
Tsonga vs *Murray*
*Djokovic* vs Berdych

1. Djokovic 3-0
2. Berdych 2-1
3. Murray 1-2
4. Tsonga 0-3

Djokovic is the favourite. I can see Berdych and Murray beating him, but i don't think they will. Berdych vs Murray will be interesting, but i have a feeling that Berdych will win this time. Wouldn't suprise me either way tbh. Tsonga is terrible atm and won't do anything.

*Group B*
*Federer* vs Ferrer
*Del Potro* vs Tipsarevic
*Federer* vs Tipsarevic
Ferrer vs *Del Potro*
*Federer* vs Del Potro
*Ferrer* vs Tipsarevic

1. Federer 3-0
2. Del Potro 2-1
3. ferrer 1-2
4. Tipsarevic 0-3

I think Federer will top the group, but Del Po topping it wouldn't surprise me. I can see these 2 being too good indoors for the other 2. I think Ferrer will put up a good effort, but will fall short against Del Po and Federer. I reckon he'll get past Tipsy though.

*Semi Finals*
Del Potro vs *Djokovic*
Berdych vs *Federer*

Both semis are interesting. Del Potro will offer a big challenge to Nole, but will end up falling short. Berdych always gives Federer problems, but i reckon that Federer will pip him to the win this time.

*Final*
Djokovic vs Federer

I will only predict a match between these 2 based on form.

BBC 2 are showing the day session :cheer


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Murray won't be a happy boy. Federer will be loving it, although he won't have it easy against Del Potro. Despite his loss last week in Switzerland his record against him is really good. Fed/Djokovic final is pretty much nailed on if Novak wants it. He was tired last year and didn't put the effort in.

The matches between Djokovic, Murray & Tsonga should be fantastic though. I'll look forward to them if I'm not working. Come on rain!!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Berdych will be more of a factor than Tosnga. Tsonga is playing Shite atm, and if he continues his recent form, he'll be the whipping boy in that group. If Tsonga picks up form though, then that group becomes very very interesting.

Berdych vs Murray will most definately be interesting. Murray got a lot of help from the wind in their last encounter, and that won't be a factor here. Thats what kicks us off, followed by Djokovic vs Tsonga


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Djokovic is tired, he secured #1, and he doesn't give a shit now. And why would he?

I say he'll end up 1-2 in the group.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Group A definitely the hardest group, thankfully for Federer.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Federer is glad he avoided Berdych. His battle with Del Po should be interesting.

Ferrer vs Janowicz is the final of Bercy.

If Nadal was in the draw it would look like this...

Group A: Djokovic, Murray, Ferrer, Del Potro

Group B: Federer, Nadal, Berdych, Tsonga


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Glad Federer avoided the tougher group. There are certainly going to be great matches in Group A.
Expecting Federer and Djokovic to top their group.
Hoping for a Federer/Djokovic final and it seems likely.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

One of these three is going to lift the trophy.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

If you put Nadal in there instead of Tipsy, and have Ferrer, you have the 8 best players in mens tennis, and a very good WTF list.

And :lol at the picture. Jo's face looks like "WTF!!" and Del Po looks like an angry giant. Nole looks like a bird of soemthing haha. Plus you got the 3 tallest guys on one side of the photo.

And there is this one...










Nole and Fed are doing something. Del Po is trying to join in with them. Berdych and Murray are laughing at them. Jo and Tipsy are trying to pretend they aren't there.

I guess we see why they all lost at Paris now 

I don't think it's a guerentee that Murray/Fed or Nole will win. Berdych and Del Potro are massive threats here, and could very well win it. Davydenko won in 2009, so it doesn't have to be the cream of the crop (so to speak)


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Federer on offer at 11/4. That's a quite amazing price.


----------



## NC96 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey. I've been away for a few weeks, but i've still managed to keep up with the tennis. Got back Yesterday (Y)

Anyway, i'm so glad that Juan managed to beat Federer. He needed that with Federer owning him in the h2h. Interestingly enough though, Del Po leads Federer in the h2h in finals.

Anyway, Tour finals next week. Should be great.

I'm going to go for...

*Group A*
1. Djokovic 2-1 (wins over Berdych and Tosnga. Loses to Murray)
2. Murray 2-1 (Wins over Djokovic and Tsonga. Losses to Berdych)
3. Berdych 2-1 (Wins over Murray and Tsonga. Loses to djokovic)
4. Tsonga 0-3

This will be a really tight group. I'm going to say Murray and Djokovic get through on sets/games won.

*Group B*
1. Federer 2-1 (Wins over Ferrer and Tipsarevic. Loses to Del Potro)
2. Del Potro 2-1 (Wins over Federer, and Tipsarevic. Loses to Ferrer)
3. Ferrer 1-2 (Win over Del Potro. Loses to Tipsarevic and Federer_
4. Tipsarevic 1-2 (Win over ferrer, Loses to Del Po and Federer)

I have a feeling that Del Po will beat Federer, but Ferrer is a bad match-up for him so he'll lose there. Tipsy and Federer will beta a tired Ferrer. Federer will get through on Sets/Games won.

*Semi Finals*
*Federer* vs Murray- If it was outdoors, i would say Murray. But indoors, Federer takes it
*Djokovic* vs Del Potro- Djokovic is a bad match-up for Del Po despite what happened at the Olympics.

*Finals*
*Djokovic* vs Federer- Unfortunately i think Djokovic pips Federer in the final


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Can't see far past Murray or Djokovic winning. Del Potro has a better chance of winning than Federer right now imo. Federer does have a crazy good record indoors though. Them 4 should all get through too. Berdych might have had a chance in the other group perhaps. Ferrer has a fair shout I guess but he needs to beat Del Potro or Federer which would be a hard task at any time, let alone after playing a full week in Paris.

Murray to beat Del Potro and Djokovic to beat Federer in the Semi and then Murray to win the Final. Final between them 2 is too tight to call really.*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

How good is Murray on indoors?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

^ I think a lot depends on the surface speed. I think a slower surface would favour him more than a fast surface.

I'm hoping that Stronga comes to London. An in form Tsonga is almost unbeatable (Ask Nadal and Federer). So if Tsonga does decide to turn up and play at his best, then the whole complexion of that group changes. On current form though, Tsonga is going to find it hard to win a set


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

God damn, I hate Tipsarevic. Such a cunt.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow Ferrer is just a machine, only top player not to have tanked Paris and won the whole tournament.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Expecting Djokovic to destroy Tsonga. 
Murray/Berydch should a good match to watch, it can go either way.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm praying for Peak Tsonga to turn up here.

Todays matches are a case of defensive tennis (Murray & Djokovic) vs attacking Tennis (Berdych & Tsonga). Should be good. I finish College early so i get to catch the Murray vs Berdych match


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> I'm praying for Peak Tsonga to turn up here.


I hope so too, it would be a much better match to watch.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Expecting Djokovic to destroy Tsonga.
> Murray/Berydch should a good match to watch, it can go either way.


Berdych actually has a good record against Murray and has won the last two matches.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah I know, that's why I said it can go either way.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> I hope so too, it would be a much better match to watch.


If Peak Tsonga does turn up, Nole is in trouble. If Peak Tsonga turns up for the whole tournament, i think he'll win it.

Unfortunately, i don't see that happening 



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Berdych actually has a good record against Murray and has won the last two matches.


Berdych leads the H2H 4-3, with the last match being won by Murray at the US Open.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> If Peak Tsonga does turn up, Nole is in trouble.


Unless peak Djokovic turns up as well.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Unless a peak Djokovic turns up as well.


Of course, but Peak Tsonga is perhaps the most dangerous player in the world. Peak Tsonga beat a prime Nadal in straight sets, and came back from 2 sets down to beat Federer at Wimbledon. Peak Tsonga is awesome 

I'm predicting Nole to win in 2, because i don't expect Tsonga to turn up at all. He's been terrible recently. His ROS and BH have been worse than usual (in fact they are only good when he's in Peak form). Djokovic is the favourite for the tournament, and should win this in two.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

And also Djokovic has 6 consecutive wins against Tsonga. 

Actually before 2011 Tsonga had a better H2H against Djokovic, 5-2 I think.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> And also Djokovic has 6 consecutive wins against Tsonga.
> 
> Actually before 2011 Tsonga had a better H2H against Djokovic, 5-2 I think.


Yeah, if Djokovic doesn't win it will be a major shock. Tsonga is probs going to be the whipping boy in that group.

The RG loss to Nole has destroyed him mentally i think. Ever since then he hasn't been too good. I know he reached the Wimbledon semis, but thats mainly down to Rosol beating Nadal.

The battle btween the other 3 in the group should be interesting though


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Murray in 3 and Djokovic in 2. Probably have to try and catch highlights for them but at least none of the major matches are on my days in Uni. Bummed the evening sessions are on CL week though.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Murray defeats Berdych 6-3,3-6,6-4. Murray should go through now, as that match seems to be the decider (based on form)

Berdych was shocking. So many UE's. Routine for Murray after the 1st.

Murrays on court attitude stinks. He's a break-up yet he's still maoning and swearing when hs opponent wins a point. YOUR A BREAK UP AND WINNING!!! WHATS THERE TO MOAN ABOUT!!! 

I wonder what he'd be like if he was doing a Shvedova (I.E choking and tightening up on big points)


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

nazzac said:


> Murray defeats Berdych 6-3,3-6,6-4. Murray should go through now, as that match seems to be the decider (based on form)
> 
> Berdych was shocking. So many UE's. Routine for Murray after the 1st.
> 
> ...


*How does being self critical of yourself mean your attitude stinks? He expects to win every point and he's annoyed when he doesn't. That's a large part of the reason as to why he's broke into the top 3 and won the US Open. Surely if anything it's just a human reaction to moan and be disappointed with yourself when you've just lost a point that you felt you should have won. You guys on here are way too critical of Murray for the sake of being critical because you don't like him personally. It's better to let the anger out. When you let it build up inside that's when stupid errors creep into your game. Not like he's yelling at his opponent that he's shit and shouldn't be winning points against him. Ease up on him.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Whats there to moan about though when you are winning? I would understand if he was behind, or if he was on his serve. But it was on the Berdych serve, he was winning and in control of the match. He shouldn't be shouting and swearing at the top of his voice because of one error. You didn't see Berdych doing that when he made an error.

He's a perfectionist, i get it. But thats no reason to go off on one because he made 1 little error.

I'm not saying he should be super cool on court. Letting anger out is fine, when he has a good reason to get angry. But he's constantly moaning, and gets angry with himself over the smallest things. Thats bad, because he begins to doubt himself, and also the opponent across court loves to see him react like that. 

And you also got to consider what he's saying at the top of his voice. Swearing at the top of his voice when camera's are around and children are in the audience isn't really good isn't it. Thats not being a good role model for those children isn't it?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*You act like Murray is the first player to swear on court. There's nothing immoral about swearing when you make a mistake to lose a point at this level with so much at stake. I'd rather him get angry and show he cares then shrug it off like he doesn't care. 

How many sets did cool calm Berdych win? 

Feels like you're trying to hard to nitpick. He isn't breaking any rules or acting immorally and if it makes him play better then fine. Like I said I'd rather see him get fired up about losing a point and show some passion. It does annoy me how often he grabs a body part like he's injured when loses points though when it's obvious there's no serious injury there to clutch at. *


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Anything interesting happening in Tennis lately?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seabs is right. The reason Murray gets pissed off when he loses a point is because he has a winner's mentality. It doesn't matter if you're winning or losing, when you make a silly error, a true born winner will be angry, because he is striving for perfection. That is the difference between the great players and the good players. Murray is a great player. Berdych is a good player.

Djokovic has a moan too. Look where he is. At the top.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *You act like Murray is the first player to swear on court. There's nothing immoral about swearing when you make a mistake to lose a point at this level with so much at stake. I'd rather him get angry and show he cares then shrug it off like he doesn't care.
> 
> How many sets did cool calm Berdych win?
> 
> Feels like you're trying to hard to nitpick. He isn't breaking any rules or acting immorally and if it makes him play better then fine. Like I said I'd rather see him get fired up about losing a point and show some passion. It does annoy me how often he grabs a body part like he's injured when loses points though when it's obvious there's no serious injury there to clutch at. *





Joel said:


> Seabs is right. The reason Murray gets pissed off when he loses a point is because he has a winner's mentality. It doesn't matter if you're winning or losing, when you make a silly error, a true born winner will be angry, because he is striving for perfection. That is the difference between the great players and the good players. Murray is a great player. Berdych is a good player.
> 
> Djokovic has a moan too. Look where he is. At the top.


Pete Sampras was a great player. Much, Much more succesfull than Murray will ever be. He rarely went off on one after losing a point. He had a winenrs mentality, but he never swore at the top of his voice after making 1 error. 

Bjorn Borg, the same. Many great players didn't shout out at the top of their voice after making an error.

So you don't have to shout and get all emotional to be a great player. You can have a winning mentality without moaning when 1 little thing doesn't go your way. So that theory is wrong. And Djokovic does moan. But not at the smallest things (1 error) like Murray does.

Like i said. I'm fine with him letting anger out at the appropriate times. But when he's winning, and in control, there is no need to swear at the top of his voice. I don't like his attitude, and so don't many others. You may like it, fair enough. Doesn't concern me one bit. We'll have to agree to disagree here. You lot support Murray. I don't, so therefore we'll see things differently.

Back to tennis though. What did you think of the actual match of tennis?

Oh, and ALLEZ JO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tsonga winning this group would just be awesome. Especially if he beats all 3 opponents along the way. (Probs not going to happen. But i sure hope so)

I'm pulling for a Del Po vs Tsonga final. That would be awesome!!!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Djokovic def. Tsonga 7-6,6-3.

Djokovic was bad, Tsonga was worse. Overall a poor match with some good moments at times.

Tsonga had a big chance to win this game. Djokovic didn't play well at all, but Tsonga didn't play the big points well in the 1st set. Although, Djokovic was lucky with a net cord on Jo's 1st BP. Tsong should have taken the first set, which was fairly even. After that Tsonga imploded and Djokovic went on to win the 2nd set.

Jo's confidence is completely shot atm. Some work with Roger Rasheed during off season needs to be done, so he can come back as a threat next year.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Tsonga looks so poor when a game is getting away from him. Doesn't help that he looks like he gives up on points really easily at times too when he's trailing. Had a shot at the 1st set with Djokovic playing average but let it go in the tie break. 2nd set he was awful. I think Novak won the last 16 points on his serve. 

Tomorrow, Fed in 2 and Del Po in 3.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Djokovic didn't need to do anything special.

Fed should open up with an easy win tomorrow


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I agree with nazzac, there is no need to be angry if you are winning and are in control of the match just because you made a silly mistake. If you are losing I can understand but if you are winning the match I don't think there is a need to moan even if you made a silly mistake. I don't think Djokovic moans when he is winning.

Tommorow, Federer to win in 2 and Ferrer to win 3.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsonga has been crap since his RG loss to Nole. It's like that match took his soul. Tsonga had chances in the first set, and was on top until 5-5, where Nole started to take over. 

Today's matches are hopefully better than yesterday's. Del Potro vs Ferrer should be a good match.

I'm going for Federer in 2. He should be too good for Tipsarevic.
And Del Po in 3. Ferrer is usually a bad match-up for him, but i see Del Po winning this time.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Eh? he wasn't bad in the Wimbledon, he reached the semis(the furthest he got in a slam this year). I know Nadal was eliminated in the 2nd round which gave him an advantage but still..


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fed in 2
Ferrer in 3


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Eh? he wasn't bad in the Wimbledon, he reached the semis(the furthest he got in a slam this year). I know Nadal was eliminated in the 2nd round which gave him an advantage but still..


He still didn't play too well. He played okay, but nothing more. He got a lucky draw until the semi finals.

Look who he played...

R1: Hewitt (Past his best)
R2: Garcia Lopez
R3: Lacko
R4: Fish
QF: Kohlschreiber
SF: Murray

Up unil the semi finals, he wasn't presented with a real big challenge. He should win all his opponents up until the Semi Finals, even when not playing well. And he did.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah but you said he was crap since his loss to Djokovic in the Roland Garros which was a bit of an exaggeration. He did fine in the Wimbledon, he did what was expected from him tbh. He didn't play badly against Murray either, he at least won a set against him.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

That was sublime from Federer. He outplayed Tipsaveric, he was too good for him. Hope to see him play like this for the rest of the tournament.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Yeah but you said he was crap since his loss to Djokovic in the Roland Garros which was a bit of an exaggeration. He did fine in the Wimbledon, he did what was expected from him tbh. He didn't play badly against Murray either, he at least won a set against him.


Yeah, a bit of an over-exaggeration on my part. I meant that he hasn't played that well since RG. Against Murray, he played awful in the first 2 sets (spraying unforced errors), but in the 3rd set he found his form and took that set. Fell back down in the 4th set, and Murray finished him off.

Federer winning was NID. Didn't get to watch the match, but from the comments i have read on the web, Federer completly outclassed Tipsy.

Del Potro vs Ferrer is up later on. It's either that or the Champions League tonight.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Roger Federer was close to his imperious best as he dismissed Janko Tipsarevic 6-3 6-1


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I just watched some video's of Nadal's RG run in 2008 (I watch old sports videos when i'm bored). What a performance!! Possibly the greatest grand slam performance ever

R1: Belluci 7-5,6-3,6-1
R2: Devilder 6-4,6-0,6-1
R3: Niemenen 6-1,6-3,6-1
R4: Verdasco 6-1,6-0,6-2
QF: Almagro 6-1,6-1,6-1
SF: Djokovic 6-4,6-2,7-6
F: Federer 6-1,6-3,6-0

I know Federer fans may not like it. But that run was amazing


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

yea probably the greatest run ever.

It was Federer's 40th career win at the finals, bettering the record he had held jointly with Ivan Lendl. another record in the history books .


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Fuck. Ferrer is battering Del Po again. He's such as bad match-up for Juan.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

yea come on Ferrer!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Right, here's how it's going to go down.

Ferrer will win today. Roger will destroy Ferrer in 2 sets, and Del Po will do the same to Tipsy. Roger will then give his friend Juan a hand, and let him win their match. Tipsy will beat Ferrer. Del Po and Federer go through


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Tipsy is not going to beat Ferrer lol


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

He pushed him close at the US Open, so i don't see why he can't. He probs won't, but i can hope (Nothing against Ferrer. I just want Del Po and Federer to advance)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Depends on the order of which they play.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Po is getting back into this. He's a break up!!!

Come on JMDP!!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm actually hoping it goes to three sets but with ferrer winning.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

2nd set to Del Po 6-3.

It's going 3. Come on Juan!!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Ferrer breaks!!!!!!!!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Ferrer has surely got this now. At leats Del Po has done betetr than he did at Wimbledon. Ferrer is a bad match-up for him, as evident by their matches.

Ferrer has played superb so far in the 3rd set


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Ferrer seems to have a pretty good three set record.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Po breaks back!! Going to be a good ending to this match. Best match of the tournament so far


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Come on [email protected]


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Ferrer wins 6-3,3-6,6-4.

Good match. Ferrer deserved to win in the end, and congrats to him. He's got the game that causes Del Po a lot of problems.

The better player on the day won, so no complaints


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Didn't see the match but yay for Ferrer winning. Love gritty little players like him doing well at this level. Anyone could still beat anyone in that group though in the games left. Murray/Djokovic tomorrow should be awesome. Super that it's the daytime session too. *


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Damn, i wanted Tsonga vs Berdych in the afternoon session, so i can watch that one on telly. I hope that Djokovic vs Murray isn't a pushfest

Ferrer played a great match. He has the ability to absorb Del Po's power shots, and re-direct it to the baseline, which doesn't give Del Po time to get swing into his shots. Del Po's game revolves around over-powering people. He uses his power to force his opponent into hitting a short ball, then he winds up and hits the winner. Ferrer doesn't give him chance to do that because he can absorb Del Po's power, and play it back deep.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Murray/Djokovic at lunchtime? Perfect timing, get back from coaching at 1.15, make my din dins and watch that.

I can't call that one. It should go to 3 but Berdych should beat Tsonga. I wonder what the odds are on that.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I hope Murray brings his aggressive game tomorrow. He can play some very nice aggressive tennis, but he decides to be passive, and it's a tad annoying, because you know he's capable of playing more aggresively. I also hope that Djokovic puts on a better performance than he did against Tsonga. He got away with winning the 1st set, because Jo didn't capitalise on his opportunities

I hope Jo manages to pull out a great performance in 1 of the next 2 matches. If he's going to be eliminated, then we need to see a Tsonga clinic along the way.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Berdych 8/13, Tsonga 5/4.

Murray/Djokovic over 2.5 sets 11/10. I'm having some of that.

Paddy Power btw for those interested.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Murray Djokovic definitely must watch very likely it will go 3 sets.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> Yeah, a bit of an over-exaggeration on my part. I meant that he hasn't played that well since RG. Against Murray, he played awful in the first 2 sets (spraying unforced errors), but in the 3rd set he found his form and took that set. Fell back down in the 4th set, and Murray finished him off.


Overall he didn't play badly in that match.

Wanted Del Potro to win but I was expecting Ferrer to win. Ferrer is a bad match-up for Del Potro.
Federer and Ferrer will probably qualify now.

Tommorow, Djokovic in 3, Berdych in 3.



nazzac said:


> Right, here's how it's going to go down.
> 
> Ferrer will win today. Roger will destroy Ferrer in 2 sets, and Del Po will do the same to Tipsy. *Roger will then give his friend Juan a hand, and let him win their match*. Tipsy will beat Ferrer. Del Po and Federer go through


:lol


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Fed and Del Po are friends. And their conspired to get Murray eliminated in 2009 

Well, today's matches are interesting. Berdych and Tsonga are fighting to stay in the competition really. If Tsonga can play well, he can win this, but off season can't come soon enough, so i'm going to say Berdych in 3.

Djokovic is facing some personal issues coming into this match, and that may affect his performance. Hopefully it doesn't, so we can see a good match of tennis. If Djokovic plays well then Djokovic in 3. If not, then Murray in 3.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> Fed and Del Po are friends. And their conspired to get Murray eliminated in 2009


Winning the World tour undefeated gives you 1500 points, that's what Federer wants.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Winning the World tour undefeated gives you 1500 points, that's what Federer wants.


Of course. I was joking (Y). Not about Del Po and Fed being friends though. Federer got Juan a WC for Basel in 06 or something, and they talk very highly of each other.

Federer is on during the afternoon session tomorrow against Ferrer. I get home early, so i can watch that


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Djokovic def. Murray 4-6,6-3,7-5.

Djokovic was too good in the end. Murray was the better player to start with, but the 2nd and most of the 3rd was controlled by Nole.

Average match really. Too many Unforced Errors for it to be a good match imo. It was tense though


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*Deserved win for Djokovic. Better player in the last 2 sets. They'll have a much better match in the Final.*_


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Another great match from Murray and Djokovic there, I know some don't like it but I find their matches facinating. So, so simmilar in the way they play, the changes in momentum were unreal, you just didn't know who was coming and who was going. The quality was very high too. Such a close match, as seems to be the case in all their matches. This will be the next big rivalry on the tour next year and I also predict this will be thhe final come Monday night.

Murray played an astounding first set where he didn't give Djokovic any chances at all. He got a little negative once he got broken in the second but credit to him for coming back in the third set to make it 4-4. Djokovic was playing fantastic in the last two sets and it was so, so close. The match could have gone either way and the result was based on two, maybe three points. So Murray shouldn't feel too negative about this, he can still (and should) still move innto the semi finals.

From here I think Djokovic will go through first with Murray in second, and on the other side Federer in first with Ferrer in second. Meaning the semi finals.

Andy Murray vs. Rodger Federer
Novak Djokovic vs. David Ferrer

*FINAL*

Andy Murray vs. Novak Djokovic

That's my prediction anyways.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> _*Deserved win for Djokovic. Better player in the last 2 sets. They'll have a much better match in the Final.*_


There is no guerentee that these 2 will be in the final. Federer is the best indoor player in the world, and will most likely have a say in that. It's funny how people forget about him sometimes. And then you got guys like Ferrer and Del Potro who are capable throwing a spanner in there. Del Po is more equipped to beat the top players as he has more offensive weapons, but Ferrer can certainly capitalise if one of them isn't playing well.

There is also no guerentee that either of them will be in the final, or that Murray will get out of the group.

I personally hope they don't play each other in the final. I don't find their matches that fascinating tbh. They just cancel each other out, so it's rally after rally until one of them makes an error. Not going to be as great as the Nadal-Federer rivalry. 2 contrasting styles make for the better matches, or 2 attacking players. 

I'm not saying their matches are bad. But they are not as good as some people on here make them out to be. 

If Del Po or Tsonga don't win, Please make it Federer. Tennis wins when he wins


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't agree with saying points in a Murray/Djokovic match end in a missed shot, quite a few will do due to howh hard it is to win a point against either of them, and that isn't downn to them just passing the ball back and forth, they hit that ball as hard as anyone on tour, both are just very good defensively and that can't be a negative. Often a show played in one of their matches would beat the majority of others in the tour and even in the top ten buut they both find a way to get the ball back. Also, it's not like they never hit winners, in that match Murray came out with 28 winners to Djokovic's 23, they are both aggressive players and hit the ball clean and hard.

I don't think Federer will win. I think Murray and Federer will be in a semi final, and even if Federer wins (which he could), Djokovic will beat him in the final.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Wow, that was a great match. Shocked to see Nole being so motivated, tbh.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

NJ88 said:


> I don't agree with saying points in a Murray/Djokovic match end in a missed shot, quite a few will do due to howh hard it is to win a point against either of them, and that isn't downn to them just passing the ball back and forth, they hit that ball as hard as anyone on tour, both are just very good defensively and that can't be a negative. Often a show played in one of their matches would beat the majority of others in the tour and even in the top ten buut they both find a way to get the ball back. Also, it's not like they never hit winners, in that match Murray came out with 28 winners to Djokovic's 23, they are both aggressive players and hit the ball clean and hard.
> 
> I don't think Federer will win. I think Murray and Federer will be in a semi final, and even if Federer wins (which he could), Djokovic will beat him in the final.


More often than not they do end in errors, And that is testiment to how good these 2 are defensively. But they are not aggressive players and they don't strike the ball as hard as anyone on tour. Have you never watched a Del Potro or Soderling match? Them 2 strike the ball really hard. I'm not saying that they aren't capable of hitting a ball hard, but most shots they play are rally shots until someone either makes and error or one steps up and starts being aggresive. 

Saying these 2 are aggresive players is a bit silly really. They are defensive players (great defensive players) who are capable of playing aggressive tennis when needs be, but they are primarily defensive and often times passive. Tsonga is an example of an aggressive player. These 2 are not primarily aggressive

They are both great defensive players, and they cancel each other out most of the time. I'm not a big fan of their matches tbh.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

If you want to see a defensive player, look at Andy Murray last year. That's defensive. Very rarely was there anything on his shots. Now though there's pop on his shots and he more often than not hits them cleanly and hard when rallying from the baseline. I'm not saying either player is as aggressive as a ball basher like Berdych but they certainly aren't entirely defensive and can play a lot of the match aggressively if they need to. If they were we wouldn't have just gotten 50 winners in the match they just played.

Purely aggressive players aren't as good as players like Murray, or Djokovic. They play low percentage shots which quite often miss, that to me isn't the most entertaining of tennis. It's great to see winners but players at the top of the game know exactly when they can go for a shot like that. I like watching players working the point, playing it well and putting the ball away when they've constructed the point, not bashing the ball around trying to hit winners off each and every shot. That's why Federer, Djokovic and Murray are at the top.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

NJ88 said:


> If you want to see a defensive player, look at Andy Murray last year. That's defensive. Very rarely was there anything on his shots. Now though there's pop on his shots and he more often than not hits them cleanly and hard when rallying from the baseline. I'm not saying either player is as aggressive as a ball basher like Berdych but they certainly aren't entirely defensive and can play a lot of the match aggressively if they need to. If they were we wouldn't have just gotten 50 winners in the match they just played.
> 
> Purely aggressive players aren't as good as players like Murray, or Djokovic. They play low percentage shots which quite often miss, that to me isn't the most entertaining of tennis. It's great to see winners but players at the top of the game know exactly when they can go for a shot like that. I like watching players working the point, playing it well and putting the ball away when they've constructed the point, not bashing the ball around trying to hit winners off each and every shot. That's why Federer, Djokovic and Murray are at the top.


Never said their entirely defensive. I said their PRIMARILY DEFENSIVE, which Djokovic, Murray, Nadal are. Of course they are capable of playing aggressive tennis and sometimes do in matches, but most times they are defensive. They are at the top because they are the most coonsistent players, and also the courts today are really slow which benefits defensive players. Murray,Nadal and Djokovic wouldn't have done so well if the courts were at the same speed as they were in the 90's for example. And it works the other way of course. And plsu you forgot to mention Nadal at the top . He's still a top player.

You prefer a different style of tennis than i do, which is fine. Everyone has different tastes. I like attacking tennis, which is the main reason why Tsonga is my favourite player. He's very aggressive, and when it works, it's a treat to watch. Shvedova likewise (although not as much as Jo), and so is Del Po in a way (He's not ass aggresive as Tsonga, but he's primarily offensive)


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Berdych def. Tsonga 7-5,3-6,6-1.

At least Jo played 1 good set for a change. Rest was shit, especially the final set


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm hoping for Ferrer to at least test Federer tomorrow. I didn't know until today that Fed's 13 & 0 against him. Ferrer's playing better than he ever has but he's still going to struggle to get a set I think.

Del Potro should brush Tipsy Pot aside fairly comfortably. He & Fed both 1/5 to win. Should've bet on Berdych but forgot, but at least I got some on the Murray/Djokovic for going to three. All was going well until Celtic beat Barca.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

nazzac said:


> And plsu you forgot to mention Nadal at the top . He's still a top player.


I can't class him as a top player at the moment because...he isn't playing 

Besides, the guys been away for six months or so now. How he plays when he returns is another story, he'll take a bit of time to get back to match fitness and play as well as he did (if he can play as well as he did) it took Del Potro over a year and he's still not quite there, but we'll see how he plays when he's back.

I was rooting for Tsonga in that match but he completely fell appart in that final set. I thought he would build on his momentum for the second set but he didn't. Berdych played well. I think he'll test Djokovic but he wont win (unless Djokovic isn't trying 100% as he's pretty much through) and Murray will beat Tsonga based on both of their form right now. 

If Berdych and Murray both win...who goes through?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Didn't watch the match(Murray/Djokovic) but I heard it was a good match. 

I find it silly that someone said that these two players will play in the final, that's ridiculous. There is no guarantee that Murray and Djokovic will play in the final. Ruling out the defending champion and probably the best indoor player of all time is just ridiculous. Plus there are guys like Ferrer, Del Potro who are very capable of beating the Top guys.



JoeRulz said:


> Wow, that was a great match. Shocked to see Nole being so motivated, tbh.


If he wins it, it can give him a lot of points. Plus it is a very important tournament so I am not really surprised that he is motivated. He only won this tournament once so he would try to win this tournament more times.



nazzac said:


> Never said their entirely defensive. I said their PRIMARILY DEFENSIVE, which Djokovic, Murray, Nadal are. Of course they are capable of playing aggressive tennis and sometimes do in matches, but most times they are defensive. They are at the top because they are the most coonsistent players, and also the courts today are really slow which benefits defensive players. Murray,Nadal and Djokovic wouldn't have done so well if the courts were at the same speed as they were in the 90's for example. And it works the other way of course. And plsu you forgot to mention Nadal at the top . He's still a top player.
> 
> You prefer a different style of tennis than i do, which is fine. Everyone has different tastes. I like attacking tennis, which is the main reason why Tsonga is my favourite player. He's very aggressive, and when it works, it's a treat to watch. Shvedova likewise (although not as much as Jo), and so is Del Po in a way (He's not ass aggresive as Tsonga, but he's primarily offensive)


If I am not wrong, in 2008 Murray was more of an aggresive player.
There is no doubt that Djokovic and Murray are primarily defensive players but they are capable of playing aggresive tennis.
I don't really enjoy their matches but that is mainly because I don't like defensive tennis, it is a matter of opinion tbh.

Also I want to say that Federer's defensive skills are underrated imo.



NJ88 said:


> I can't class him as a top player at the moment because...he isn't playing
> 
> Besides, the guys been away for six months or so now. How he plays when he returns is another story, he'll take a bit of time to get back to match fitness and play as well as he did (if he can play as well as he did) it took Del Potro over a year and he's still not quite there, but we'll see how he plays when he's back.
> 
> I was rooting for Tsonga in that match but he completely fell appart in that final set. I thought he would build on his momentum for the second set but he didn't. Berdych played well. I think he'll test Djokovic but he wont win (unless Djokovic isn't trying 100% as he's pretty much through) and Murray will beat Tsonga based on both of their form right now.


It will definitely take time for Nadal to recover but I expect him to still stay in the top 4.



> If Berdych and Murray both win...who goes through?


That's quite complicated. If Berdych and Murray both win. Djokovic, Murray and Berdych would have won 2 matches and lost 1. So I am not sure who will go through.
I doubt that will happen though, Djokovic should be able to beat Berych.

Tommorow, Federer to win in 2, Del Potro to win in 2.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol who said it was 100% going to be Murray/Djokovic?

Tsonga is out pretty much.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Lol who said it was 100% going to be Murray/Djokovic?
> 
> Tsonga is out pretty much.





Seabs said:


> _*Deserved win for Djokovic. Better player in the last 2 sets. They'll have a much better match in the Final.*_


.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol someone forgetting about the G.O.A.T in indoors and this tournament.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

NJ88 said:


> I can't class him as a top player at the moment because...he isn't playing
> 
> Besides, the guys been away for six months or so now. How he plays when he returns is another story, he'll take a bit of time to get back to match fitness and play as well as he did (if he can play as well as he did) it took Del Potro over a year and he's still not quite there, but we'll see how he plays when he's back.
> 
> ...


True. But i still expect Nadal to win Roland Garros next year, and remain in the top 4 despite injury.

And as for your final question, it will firstly go down to sets won/lost. 

They are both at 1-1, with sets being 3-3. If Murray wins in 3 sets and Berdych in 2, then Berdych goes through. If it's the other way aroun, Murray goes through. If they both win in straights or they both win in 3, then it goes down to games won/lossed.



Samoon said:


> Didn't watch the match(Murray/Djokovic) but I heard it was a good match.
> 
> 
> Tommorow, Federer to win in 2, Del Potro to win in 2.


It was an average match. Their match at the Australian open was much better than yesterday's match imo. I guess it depends on your tennis tastes. I think your a bit like me, and prefer attacking tennis to defensive tennis.

And i agree with your predictions for todays games (Y)


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Well their Australian match this year was one of the best matches they played between them so it is a bit harsh to compare it to that.



nazzac said:


> They are both at 1-1, with sets being 3-3. If Murray wins in 3 sets and Berdych in 2, then Berdych goes through. If it's the other way aroun, Murray goes through. If they both win in straights or they both win in 3, *then it goes down to games won/lossed.*


If they both won/loss the same amount of games, then what? :side:

Anyway, I am going to make a few predictions

Group A- Djokovic and Murray through
Group B- Federer and Ferrer through

Semifinals 1-* Federer* VS Murray
Semifinal 2- *Djokovic *vs Ferrer

Final- Federer vs *Djokovic*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I've never said Murray/Djokovic is a guarantee to be the final fyi. Just my opinion. Both should beat Federer if they play as well as they have been playing recently though. *


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Happy this is at least a close first set. Federer isnt playing well at all, his serve is awful right now. On current form, murray and djokovic would beat him in the semi finals. Federer will still win this match but it hasnt been at all impressive.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer wins the first set.



NJ88 said:


> Happy this is at least a close first set. Federer isnt playing well at all, his serve is awful right now. On current form, murray and djokovic would beat him in the semi finals. Federer will still win this match but it hasnt been at all impressive.



Oh come on, give him a break. There is still time for the semis.
He isn't playing that well but it still enough to beat Ferrer.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Samoon said:


> Federer wins the first set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is still time before the semi finals, I was saying though that Federer playing like this will get beaten by Murray or Djokovic. Of course he can (and likely will) up his game for the semi finals vs one of those two guys making it a very interesting semi final. He's playing well enough to beat Ferrer but honestly this match has a huge mental factor for Ferrer. He's like 13-0, and he's only won three sets off Federer...ever. That's a huge mis-match.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah but I doubt he will play like this against them. It is not like he is playing that bad as you are claiming anyway. Ferrer is a very good player. There is a reason why is ranked 5th in the world.
Djokovic was hardly impressive against Tsonga either.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Also, found this on another forum trying to explain if/how people can make it through to the semi finals...



> Maybe this is easier to understand
> 
> Nole will be 1st if...
> 
> ...


Interesting stuff.



> Yeah but I doubt he will play like this against them. It is not like he is playing that bad as you are claiming anyway. Ferrer is a very good player. There is a reason why is ranked 5th in the world.
> Djokovic was hardly impressive against Tsonga either


Federer isn't playing great. He isn't serving well at all, and his unforced error count is pretty high. Ferrer is a good player, but when you have a head to head like that even if Ferrer did have the game to do some damage it's likely he couldn't produce it. Ferrer has played far better than he is today by far. It's just a bad mis-match for Ferrer. Federer can play averagely and still win fairly easily.

Djokovic wasn't fantastic against Tsonga...but he was against Murray. Both are in the second round and at this point both Murray and Djokovic have played better than Federer at this stage. That's all I'm saying, it could quickly change in the semi finals when/if he plays one of them as he's obviously played better than he is today.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Never said Federer is playing great. I know that he isn't serving well, I am just saying that overall he isn't playing that bad.

My point in bringing Tsonga and Djokovic is that everything can change when it reaches the semis, there is still time. Djokovic played average against Tsonga but played great against Murray. 
Federer isn't thinking about them now, he is thinking about qualifying first. Same for Djokovic and Murray.

Edit: Federer wins 6-4, 7-6 and qualifies for the semis. Not a great performance but still good enough.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Should've put a bet on it but didn't. 8/15 for straight sets but wasn't sure and 1/6 wasn't worth it.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

The overall performance wasn't fantastic but he played very well in the key moments which is what great players do. I really look forward to his clash with Del Potro, could be a really great match.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

NJ88 said:


> The overall performance wasn't fantastic but he played very well in the key moments which is what great players do. I really look forward to his clash with Del Potro, could be a really great match.


All depends on whether Del Po wins tonight, which he surely will. If he does he'll have to beat Federer to advance. It then just depends on how much effort Fed puts in now he's already through.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Not a great match. Ferrer put a good effort in there against a player who owns him. Federer wasn't great, but he wasn't awful either. He did enough today to beat Ferrer, just like Nole did against Tsonga. Federer didn't serve very well overall, but he served very well in that tiebreak. Glad he's through to the semis

All we need is a straight set Del Po win tonight, and Del Po is back in business.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeh, I'm hoping Del Potro can win easily tonight. Federer and Del Potro getting through will be far more interesting than Ferrer. If Djokovic gets through first and Del Potro faces him in the semi final, it could be really interesting and a great match.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Federer's been playing like that for a while now. That's why I'm calling a Murray/Djokovic Final based on current form. When was the last time that Federer was really on his game at their level? Cincinnati when he beat Djokovic?

Did just about enough to beat Ferrer and turned it on to take the big points. Doubt a stronger player like Murray and Djokovic or even Del Potro and Berdych would have passed up so many of them break points Ferrer had. *


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I think Ferrer has bigger chance to beat Djokovic than Del Potro has tbh. Del Potro doesn't have a good record against Djokovic.
Ferrer thrashed Djokovic last year.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

But Del Po beat Djokovic this year 

I think Del Potro poses more of a threat to the big players, because he had more weapons. Ferrer is a fighter, but as shown today, thats not enough when facing big players most of the time. Of course, he'll end up with the odd match where he'll play really well and grab the win. But overall Del Potro poses mroe of a threat imo


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Samoon said:


> I think Ferrer has bigger chance to beat Djokovic than Del Potro has tbh. Del Potro doesn't have a good record against Djokovic.
> Ferrer thrashed Djokovic last year.


I disagree with that.

As others have said. Ferrer works incredibly hard, but he doesn't have the weapons to pose a threat to the top players in a big tournament like this. Del Potro does. I feel Del Potro is so very nearly back to his best and he's currently in the process of bridging the gap between the top three (and Nadal) and the rest, he will be the next to join the top group and really challenge for the bigger titles.

He has big, big weapons he can use to beat the top players. At the moment, the majority of the time they are that little bit better, but give it another half a year and I think he'll be a huge threat. He's still the most likely guy to cause a big upset in a semi final match. While Ferrer did beat Del Potro, I think Potro is more likely to beat a Murray, Djokovic or Federer because unlike Ferrer who brings his best game every single match he plays, Potro does have the ability to raise his game and change things up for the matches against the top three/four. That's the difference I think.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

:cheer ROGER! :cheer

My money is still on him.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Fair enough but you have to look at the head to head as well. Del Potro doesn't have a good record against Djokovic. Ferrer doesn't have a good record against Djokovic as well but he has more of a chance of beating Djokovic imo.
Djokovic is a great defensive player and is one of the best counterpunchers in the game so he is able to counter Del Potro power's shots easily. Del Potro struggles against those type of players like Djokovic.

Ferrer has beaten Djokovic last year in London quite comfortably as well so I think he has a better chance. It is just my opinion anyway.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, i see where you are coming from Samoon. But i still feel that it will be Del Po in the semis. I think he'll win in 2 today, and perhaps beat Federer in 3. I think Ferrer will beat Tipsarevic, but in 3 sets, so Del Potro heads through on sets won/lost.

Thats my prediction anyway


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Del Po having to beat Federer is the key. He did it in Basel but it won't be easy. I think it all depends on Fed's mindset. Ferrer will beat Tipsy, Mr. Making up the Numbers like Del Po will tonight. They'll both beat him in straight sets but I don't know if Del Po will beat Fed. He can, and I can seeing it going to three either way. Once Tipsy's out tonight he won't give a toss against Ferrer who'll be out for blood to win in two while Tipsy's mind's already on the plane home.

If I was putting money on who'll advance it'd be Ferrer.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I saw this on a forum, and i thought we could do it here.

Name your top 10 favourite players (Both mens and womens). Each position will give points like this. You can use retired players too if you want

1. 10pts
2. 9pts
3. 8pts
4. 7pts
5. 6pts
6. 5pts
7. 4pts
8. 3pts
9. 2pts
10. 1pts

And we can see who WF's favourite players are. Would be great if everyone who posts in thsi thread takes part. Doesn't take that long really, especially because it's both mens and womens

Mine...

1. Jo Wilfried Tsonga
2. Juan Martin Del Potro
3. Yaroslava Shvedova
4. Pete Sampras 
5. Kei Nishikori
6. Roger Federer
7. Michael Llodra
8. Serena Williams
9. David Ferrer
10. Marat Safin


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

1. David Nalbandian
2. Laura Robson
3. Jo-Wilfred Tsonga
4. Roger Federer
5. Heather Watson
6. Andy Murray
7. Juan-Martin Del Potro
8. David Ferrer
9. Viktoria Azarenka
10. Novak Djokovic


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

1. Andy Murray
2. Novak Djokovic
3. Serena Williams
4. Marat Safin
5. Rodger Federer
6. Andre Agassi
7. Venus Williams
8. Laura Robson
9. Juan Martin Del Potro
10. Jo-Wilfred Tsonga


----------



## NC96 (Sep 26, 2012)

Federer not playing well, but still gets the straight sets win. Good stuff (Y). Hopefully Del Potro wins tonight, and sets up a very interesting match between himself and Federer (Which i've got tickets for. Bought tickets for the afternoon and night session this Saturday )

On yesterdays matches. Murray vs Djokovic was okay, but nothing more. Djokovic won because he's far superior mentally than Murray. Murray played well in the first set, but Djokovic was better the rest of the time. Djokovic is the best player in the world atm, contrary to what some Murray fans may think.

Tsonga was bad yet again. That 3rd set was terrible. The 2nd set was good from Tsonga, and i thought he could go onto the win from there, but he imploded in the 3rd.

As for the list thing...

1. Juan Martin Del Potro- My clear favourite. Love Juan.
2. Pete Sampras- My Childhood hero 
3. Roger Federer- The greatest. A joy to watch
4. Angelique Kerber- There's something about her i really like. Find myself routing for her a lot
5. Jo Wilfried Tsonga- Brings a great attacking game. A bit annoying at times though with his stupid errors
6. Serena Williams- Another player i grew up watching. Was my favourite womens player for a while
7. David Ferrer- His never give up attitude, and the way he fights for points is great
8. Yaroslava Shvedova- Thanks to nazz really. Easy player to like as she's got a nice game.
9. Robin Soderling- When is he coming back 
10. Victoria Azarenka- taken to her a lot more over the past year

Normally, Sharapova would be on the list, but i've started to like Azarenka more and more. Sharapova my number 11 though


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Federer has qualified for SF.  

Hope Tipsy wins against Berdych


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tipsy isn't playing Berdych lol. He's playing del Potro.

^ If you like, you could do this 10 favourite players thing. Were seeing who the most popular players are on WF


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

This is looking like a bit of a mugging...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

1. Roger Federer - My hero, greatest player ever, enough said
2. David Nalbandian - The most talented player ever not to win a grand slam imo, amazing to watch when he's on
3. Marat Safin - Fantastic player but once again his weak mind got the best of him, played one of the most memeorable matches for me. Amazing player and great personality;
Tsonga - I just love his style, great player.
4. Del Potro - Like his style too.
5. Monfils - So talented but he's just been wasting it.
6. Justine Henin - Femal Federer in my opinion.
7. Julia Goerges - Liike her style but mostly cheer for her because she's veryyy hot.
8. Ivanovic - Same reason
9. Michael Chang
10. Sharapova


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Potro is destroying Tipsarevic. 6-0 first set. Would be awesome if he could double bagel him


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*1. ROGER*

2. Andre Agassi
3. Goran Ivanisevic
4. Patrick Rafter
5. Martina Hingis
6. Jennifer Capriati
7. Michael Chang
8. Tommy Haas (BOSS)
9. Pete Sampras
10. Mark Philipousis


Most hated: TIM HENMAN


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Del Potro very impressive.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Potro is a bad match-up for Tipsarevic. Hasn't dropped a set against him.

Del Potro breaks in the 2nd.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Potro defeats Tipsarevic 6-0,6-4.

Easy for Del Po. Never in doubt. The match was pretty poor, mainly because Del Po was just way too good for Tipsy.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Del potro has to beat Federer now because I'm pretty sure Ferrer is going to beat Tipsarevic.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Potro could certainly beat Federer. Lets just hopoe that he doesn't have to, and Tipsy beats Ferrer.

Hope Del Po vs Ferrer is the afternoon session, so it's on tv


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Federer can tank it if he wants but he might not be the leader of his group.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Del Potro could certainly beat Federer. Lets just hopoe that he doesn't have to, and *Tipsy beats Ferrer*.


:lmao

There's more chance of Andy Murray doing a full on river dance inbetween every point in his match against Tsonga than Tipsy beating Ferrer. Tipsy's ill and got nothing to play for in his final match of the season while a hungry Ferrer needs a win to get to the semi final. It's just a matter of how quick Ferrer can beat him.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^lol agree, if Ferrer beats Tipsy straight sets then doesn't matter what happens in Del Potro match he is out.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

1. *ROGER FEDERER*




2. Juan Martin Del Potro
3. Lleyton Hewitt
4. Andy Roddick
5. Maria Sharapova
6. Rafael Nadal
7. Marat Safin
8. Andre Agassi
9. Tsonga
10. David Ferrer 



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> ^lol agree, if Ferrer beats Tipsy straight sets then doesn't matter what happens in Del Potro match he is out.


Well that seems likely so Del Potro doesn't have much of a chance of going through.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Still a great year for him. Serious guy to challenge the big four next year.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> There's more chance of Andy Murray doing a full on river dance inbetween every point in his match against Tsonga than Tipsy beating Ferrer. Tipsy's ill and got nothing to play for in his final match of the season while a hungry Ferrer needs a win to get to the semi final. It's just a matter of how quick Ferrer can beat him.


i know there isn't much of a chance. I'm just hoping he will



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> ^lol agree, if Ferrer beats Tipsy straight sets then doesn't matter what happens in Del Potro match he is out.


If Del Po beats Federer in straights, Del Po is through.

That will leave it like this...

Del Potro 2-1 5/2
Federer 2-1 4/2
Ferrer 2-1 4/3
Tipsy 0-3 0/6

If Del Po wins in straight sets, then he's through, no matter what Ferrer does. 


And tbh, finishing undefeated is a bonus. But finishing 1st or 2nd in that group isn't that significant really. Your going to face a big test in Djokovic,Murray, or Berdych anyway. So Federer should tank for his good friend Juan 

Federer vs Del Po is on in the afternoon :cheer


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Well depends on who is first and second in the ther group, of course Federer would prefer to play Murray Or Berdych instead of djokovic and it looks like he will finish first in that group so Fed will try come first. Fed doesn't usually tank matches anyway.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Del Potro isn't going to beat Federer in straight sets.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

1. Roger Federer
2. Lleyton Hewitt
3. Maria Sharapova
4. Pete Sampras
5. Andre Agassi
6. Steffie Graff
7. Lindsay Davenport
8. Pat Rafter
9. Andy Roddick
10. Martina Hingis

Hard to narrow down a top 10 really.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I am pretty surprised that I am the only one who has mentioned Rafael Nadal.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

He was close for me lol


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Federer's got a better chance of beating Djokovic than Murray right now for me. Murray's had his number since Wimbledon. That said though he'll probably have to beat both if he's to win so it doesn't really matter where he finishes. 

Djokovic in 3 and Murray in 2 today.*


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Samoon said:


> I am pretty surprised that I am the only one who has mentioned Rafael Nadal.


The only likeable thing about Nadal is that he's a Real Madrid fan, lol.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Today, Djokovic in 2, Murray in 2.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

The odds for Djokovic/Berdych are great! 

Djokovic in 3 Murray in 3


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

The results so far of our top 10 favourite players survey

1. Roger Federer- 66 
2. Juan Martin Del Potro- 41
3. Jo Wilfried Tsonga-35
4. Pete Sampras -25
5. Andre Agassi- 23
6. Marat Safin- 20 
7. David Nalbandian- 19 
8. Lleyton Hewitt- 17
9. Serena Williams- 16
10. Andy Murray- 15
11. Sharapova- 15
12. Laura Robson- 12
13. Yaroslava Shvedova- 11
14. Patrick Rafter- 11
15. David Ferrer- 10
16. Novak Djokovic- 10
17. Andy Roddick- 9
18. Goran Ivanisevic- 8
19. Angelique Kerber- 7
20. Martina Hingis- 7
21. Kei Nishikori- 6
22. Gael Monfils - 6
23. Michael Chang- 6
24. Heather Watson- 6
25. Justine Henin - 5
26. Jennifer Capriati- 5
27. Rafael Nadal- 5
28. Venus Williams- 4
29. Julia Goerges - 4
30. Victoria Azarenka- 3
31. Tommy Haas- 3
32. Ana Ivanovic - 3
33. Robin Soderling- 2
34. Mark Philipousis- 1

Federer is by far and away the most popular player on here. Juan is a clear 2nd, and Tsonga a clear 3


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

```
Federer in 2    Federer in 3    Del Potro in 2   Del Potro in 3

Ferrer in 2      1. Federer     1. Federer     1. Del Potro    1. Federer
                 2. Ferrer      2. Ferrer      2. Federer      2. Del Potro
             
Ferrer in 3      1. Federer     1. Federer     1. Del Potro    1. Federer
                 2. Ferrer      2. Ferrer      2. Federer      2. Del Potro

Tipsarevic in 2  1. Federer     1. Federer     1. Del Potro    1. Del Potro
                 2. Del Potro   2. Del Potro   2. Federer      2. Federer

Tipsarevic in 3  1. Federer     1. Federer     1. Del Potro    1. Del Potro
                 2. Del Potro   2. Del Potro   2. Federer      2. Federer
```
Group B scenerios that i've found on the inetrnet


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Djokovic outclassed Berdych for 90% of the match. Djokovic on big points is out of this world.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Djokovic is quite possibly the must clutch and most mentally tough player on tour atm. 

Is Murray definately through now, or does Tsonga have a chance to throw a wrench in there by beating Murray in straights?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

JoeRulz said:


> The only likeable thing about Nadal is that he's a Real Madrid fan, lol.


I like Nadal. There's nothing unlikable about the guy. He doesn't have strops around court like Murray and he works his arse off on court. He always comes across as a nice guy. I've nothing but respect for Rafa. I just prefer other players to him I guess. He oozes class. I only support Murray because he's British. If he wasn't I'd hate the obnoxious little cunt like most of my mates & family. He's our Hewitt!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nadal bitches when things are going against him a lot. He was a real twat in the past Roland Garros final against Djokovic. Complaining about the balls and what not.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Joel said:


> Nadal bitches when things are going against him a lot. He was a real twat in the past Roland Garros final against Djokovic. Complaining about the balls and what not.


Those balls were drenched though from hitting the soaked walls. It was a joke they had to play in those conditions.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Looking forward to this match between Murray and Tsonga. I think Murray wins, but it might be tight. Jo generally plays some of his best tennis when he has nothing to lose.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Murray will probs straight set Tsonga. Tsonga is off form, and falls right into Murray's hands with the way he's playing atm. A Tsonga spraying errors of his BH, and ROS is easy pickings for someone with the game like Murray.

Speaking of Murray, and favourite players. I wonder how many people actually like Murray for his tennis? I'm fine with it, if you do. I'm just throwing it out there. I don't believe in this "You have to support a team/player from your home country, just because they are your home country" rubbish tbh. I despise the England football team. And i'm not going to support Murray because he's British (Like many of my mates have said i have to)


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

nazzac said:


> Speaking of Murray, and favourite players. I wonder how many people actually like Murray for his tennis? I'm fine with it, if you do. I'm just throwing it out there. I don't believe in this "You have to support a team/player from your home country, just because they are your home country" rubbish tbh. I despise the England football team. And i'm not going to support Murray because he's British (Like many of my mates have said i have to)


Andy Murray being from Britian obviously makes it easier to be a supporter of his, but I would be even if he wasn't. I enjoy his game a lot, I like the variety, the change in speed, the serve, his defensive capeabilities are off the charts and he's one of the best returners in the game. The ONLY thing I hate watching is when he starts to get negative becase it affects his game so much, and that's frustrating to watch as a fan. Fortuately he doesn't do it nearly as often now, and when he does, it definately doesn't last as long.

I spoke to soon about this being a tight match...Tsonga with his unforced errors, Murray makinng him go for too much. This might not be a long match.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

TBH, i believe you do like his game NJ88. I just think that some people support him solely because he's British, which is a little stupid if you ask me. I think him being British could make people like him more, but i think you should base your liking of a player on 1. Their game, and 2. Their on court and off court personality, not on nationality.

At least Jo has avoided a bagel. Tsonga could play a ghost and lose today. When he's off, he's terrible. When he's on he's amazing (perhaps the highest peak level behind Federer). He's not shown his best for a while now.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Nige™ said:


> I like Nadal. *There's nothing unlikable about the guy*. He doesn't have strops around court like Murray and he works his arse off on court. He always comes across as a nice guy. I've nothing but respect for Rafa. I just prefer other players to him I guess. He oozes class. I only support Murray because he's British. If he wasn't I'd hate the obnoxious little cunt like most of my mates & family. He's our Hewitt!


Not even when he fingers his ass every damn time?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

JoeRulz said:


> Not even when he fingers his ass every damn time?


Not just the wedgie pull, but the entire routine. He goes over the allowed time in between points quite often which annoys me, since nobody seems to pull him on it. It slows the match down.

This match is bad, mostly because of Tsonga. Andy Murray is now through, and is just doing enough to win which is what he's been doing since the first game. Tsonga is just awful today, really bad. His serve is off, he's hitting so many unforced errors and can't seem to find any kind of rhythm and it's made the crowd almost silent. 

My problem with Tsonga, is that he can hit a truly amazing shot...then follow it up with an unecessary unforced error, or even just a plain awful shot. There is no consistancy with him.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

at least Tsonga hasn't been as embarrassing as Tipsarevic. Destroyed by Federer and Del Po. Still has a chance to do something of note tomorrow night though.

Jo's form becomes all the more sad considering how well he played here 12 months ago. He's a shadow of that Jo now. 17 UEs from Jo in the first set in 8 games. Rasheed and Jo have a lot of work to do during off season


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh! It's gotten a little more interesting!

This match has actuually been a carbon copy of the Djokovic/Berdych match from earlier, we just need it to go to a tiebreak, Tsonga to have three set points and lose them all making Murray the winner in two...


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

5-5 atm. Tsonga upped his game a for a little bit. Now he's under pressure to hold here. At least take it to a tiebreak Jo


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Murray def. Tsonga 6-2,7-6.

Tsonga was bad. Murray was okay. Tsonga did all that hard work to get himself back in the 2nd set, and then threw it away in the tiebreak.






Gotta love Juan.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Really disappointed with his overall performance. But he was in a very difficult group, still only won 1 set in 3 matches.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*What would be wrong with supporting Murray just because he's British? Especially given Britain's track record in Tennis over the past century. It's nice to see one of our own doing well and supporting them just because of that if nothing else. I wouldn't call myself a supporter or hater of any Tennis Player tbh. I enjoy watching some players more than others. This notion that Murray is a terrible player to watch is kinda baffling give his shot making ability and the rallies his defensive skills produce. 

Dull match. Both players knew there was nothing to play for after the 1st set. Tsonga is god awful when he's off like that. Be nice if adding a coach to his game gets the best back out of him and has him knocking on the door of the top 4 again. The game kinda needs one of those guys like him, Del Potro and Berdych to really step up and have success in the majors. Especially now with Federer nearing the end of his era of dominance and question marks about how Rafa will be physically when he comes back. *


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Really disappointed with his overall performance. But he was in a very difficult group, still only won 1 set in 3 matches.


Where you expecting more from him? I mean he was in a pretty bad form coming into this tournament.
I was expecting him to do like this tbh. Still not as a bad Tipsaveric.

Tbh I would prefer Federer to be 2nd than 1st, would rather him face Djokovic than Murray tbh. Last time Federer has faced Djokovic he has beaten him while Murray has owned him. I just think that Federer would have a bigger chance in beating Djokovic than Murray.

Tommorow, Federer in 3 and Ferrer in 2.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> The results so far of our top 10 favourite players survey
> 
> 1. Roger Federer- 66
> 2. Juan Martin Del Potro- 41
> ...


Nadal is surprisingly low. Federer was expected.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *What would be wrong with supporting Murray just because he's British? Especially given Britain's track record in Tennis over the past century. It's nice to see one of our own doing well and supporting them just because of that if nothing else. I wouldn't call myself a supporter or hater of any Tennis Player tbh. I enjoy watching some players more than others. This notion that Murray is a terrible player to watch is kinda baffling give his shot making ability and the rallies his defensive skills produce.
> 
> Dull match. Both players knew there was nothing to play for after the 1st set. Tsonga is god awful when he's off like that. Be nice if adding a coach to his game gets the best back out of him and has him knocking on the door of the top 4 again. The game kinda needs one of those guys like him, Del Potro and Berdych to really step up and have success in the majors. Especially now with Federer nearing the end of his era of dominance and question marks about how Rafa will be physically when he comes back. *


TBH, i was ranting a little bit because i put "Allez Jo!!" and "Come on Tsonga!!" on Facebook, and a load of people started having a go at me, saying that i should be supporting Murray just because he's British, and all that.

I'm not patriotic at all really. I don't even support the England football team (In fact i want them to lose every game. Can't do with their style of football, and it's full of over-rated players). I'm not a big fan of the way Murray likes to play tennis, therefore i don't support him. He's too passive for my liking, and ends up feeding of UE's most of the time. He can play good aggressive tennis, but decides not to at times. 



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Nadal is surprisingly low. Federer was expected.


Nadal only got 1 voter (Samoon) i think. Federer appeared on everyones list i think. Ferrer appeared on a lot of lists, but was low down in every one of them. Del Potro appeared on most of them too. I suprised to see Safin so high :lol

As for today, i don't expect Federer to be at 100%. I think he may want to conserve himself for the semi finals tomorrow. I don't think he'll tank, i just think he won't give 100%. Juan will be giving 100% because if he loses, he's out. So i think JMDP will win today, even with his poor record against Federer.

I expect Ferrer to beat Tipsarevic.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Really pissed off Fed/Del Potro is on the early start today. I'm going to Ewood and I'll miss it unless it's on in the Navi' beforehand, and I won't catch much off it as I sup my Guinness.

It's a tough one to call. All depends on how much Federer wants to win. I don't think he'll relish playing Murray or Novak tbh but he has to regardless of he finishes top or second. He's not the kind of guy to tank and I don't think he will try a whole lot less. You might just not see him running that little extra when he needs to. It's all irrelevant anyway really because Ferrer's going to wear Tipsarevic like a hat.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

If Del Potro wins, he's through. If Del Potro wins in 2, then Del Potro finishes top ahead of Federer. If Del Po wins in 3, Federer finishes top with Del Potro in 2nd. If Del Po loses and Ferrer wins, then Ferrer goes through. If both Ferrer and Del Po lose, then ti depends on how many sets they lose by.

A lot riding on this match between Federer & Del Potro.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

nazzac said:


> He's too passive for my liking, and ends up feeding of UE's most of the time. He can play good aggressive tennis, but decides not to at times.


I think that could be said of Murray in maybe 2009 or 2010, but not now. His defensive abilities obviously mean he can gain points of unforced errors as he can get so many balls back but now, when he's in a commanding position he's less inclined to just rally the ball back, he goes for his shots and he's now more than happy to finish the point off a lot sooner than he would have before. The difference between the Murray now (once he got his new coach) and before is pretty clear to me.

He's far more aggressive and is hitting far more winners than he used to.




> I suprised to see Safin so high :lol


As a female...Safin gets on my list 

Todays matches:

Federer to beat Del Potro in 3...although if Fed plays like he did against Ferrer and Del Potro plays well, he'll end up winning.

Ferrer to beat Tipsaravic in 2...he hasn't been playing well at all this week, I heard he was unwell? He's not going to get through so has nothing to really play for.

So Federer to face Murray in the semi's, and Ferrer to face Djokovic...predicting a Murray/Djokovic final in that scenario.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Jesus Christ, this is embarrassing! How many bad calls has the Umpire made in this match? Both players got all their challenges correct.

Del Potro is probably going to win now, doesn't matter for me really, both Federer and Del Potro are going through the next round if Del Potro wins so it is actually a good thing anyway.

Edit: Del Potro wins, 7-6, 4-6, 6-3 and qualifies to the semis with Federer.

Federer is going to face Murray and Djokovic is going to face Del Potro. 

Both Ferrer and Tipsaveric got nothing to play for now, both are eliminated. :lol


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

YES! YES! YES!

Thank you Juan. Good performance apart from the 1st game of the 2nd set. Served really well in the last set.

Now please tennis gods, let these 2 have a rematch in the final


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I am getting a little bit tired of Federer and Del Potro matches, they faced to many times this year. This is their 9th match this year if I am not wrong.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I still want them to face off in the final. Because i'm a Del Po fan and i like Federer. Not a fan of Murray & Djokovic, so neither of them being in the final would be great.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Do you enjoy Federer/Djokovic matches? I enjoy them, really do. I am hoping they play in the final because it will probably be a great match. They have some great matches between them, like the US open last year or the Roland Garros last year. Their Wimbledon match this year between was great as well. There have many others matches between them which have been really enjoyable. Doubt it will happen though, I am expecting another Murray vs Djokovic final unfortunately.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, i like Federer/Djokovic matches. If Del Potro wasn't still in there, i may have routed for it.

But we may yet get to see them face off in the semis, because if Tipsy beats Ferrer, then Del Po finishes top. And Del Po & Murray have a little bad blood between them. I don't think Murray likes Juan after an incident a few years a go (Murray is possibly the only player who doesn't like Juan)

But i think the best 4 players in the tournament (in my view), are the ones in the semis, which is good.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

How does the Ferrer/Tipsaveric match affect the positions between Federer and Del Potro? I don't get it.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't either, but thats what they said on BBC 

Anyway, i've just been questioned by someone for supporting JMDP now 

and i've been told i shouldn't like Tsonga because he's french :no:

Some people eh.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

It is probably a mistake then.

Also, don't bother what people say. You can support who you want.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

It's a bit annoying though. People questioning everything. Idiots.

Hopefully tomorrow will be good. The tournament hasn't been that good so far. Hopefully it will pick up tomorrow.

And BBC showing all the day sessions, but not showing the final :no:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I'd rather see Fed/DJokovic final and it looks like it's going that way Del Potro would need to play even better than he did today to stand a chance. But should be great match.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Ferrer beat Tipsarevic in 3 sets, so the semis are set with Del Po vs Djokovic, and Fed vs Murray.

Djokovic in 3, and Federer in 3. I'm going to stick with my original prediction of a Djokovic vs Federer final


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Djokovic in 2 Federer in 3


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Po vs Djokovic is on BBC tomorrow 

I'm glad to hear that. Wouldn't mind Del Po losing here tbh, because he's reached where i expected him to reach. And if he loses, then he loses to the best tennis player in the world atm


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*The Final is on BBC3 fyi along with Sky Sports.

Great match between Federer and Del Po. Federer far from his best again but Del Po played really well tbf. Deserved win. He's the most dangerous threat to the top 4. Just needs to be at his best consistently and he'll be in there which would be great for everyone. More chance of Del Potro beating Djokovic tomorrow than Federer beating Murray imo. Federer would have to raise his game A LOT from where it's been for the past few months if he wants to beat Murray.*


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Really glad Del Potro won that match and made it through to the semi finals. You get a feeling with Potro that he's so much more of a threat thann someone like Ferrer. I think it's likely Djokovic will win against him tomorrow, but I wouldn't be entirel shhocked if he won. I don't get that feeling with Ferrer. 

As far as Murray/Federer. I think Murrays going to win. Federer hasn't played great the past two matches annd Murray has beaten him twice in a row now. Murray has been playing better than Federer this week and I'm still going for a Djokovic/Murray final.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Federer/Murray is interesting, slight chance of upset but Federer just needs to keep focused and he'll beat Murray, I don't think Federer has ever lost in the Semi of this tournament. Maybe once not sure.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I am not confident at all. If Federer is to win, he needs to play much better than he did recently.

Djokovic will probably beat Del Potro, 3 sets I think.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Well murray isn't playing at his best either.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Better than Federer tbh.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea but the margin is still very close and Federer does usually bring out his best at big matches. Just look at Nadal match last year.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Or against Murray in the Olympics. :troll

We'll just have wait and see. He hasn't been play that good recently so I don't think he will win.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Why are you comparing completely different tournaments...


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I was showing why I think Federer isn't going to win against Murray.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Haha we'll see


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Federer in 2, Djokovic in 3.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Po vs Nole better be good, as i'm missing Spurs vs City for it.

Del Po has improved a lot on serve recently, but today he's facing a great returner. He'll have to keep a high 1st serve % as well as being powerfull and accurate with his serve. 

It's going to be a good match.

And if the final is on BBC 3, then thats great news


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

JoeRulz said:


> *Federer in 2*, Djokovic in 3.


...

Can't wait until Murray knocks Federer out.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

You never know, Federer may give us a peak performance today.

I'm going to stick with Djokovic winning the whole thing. He's the best player in the world, and has looked the best so far in this tournament. I hope Del Po can beat him, but i don't see it.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah, Djokovic is probably going to win.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Murray in 2 and Djokovic in 3. If Federer wins then he has to play like ten times better than he's been playing recently. Federer in Nov. 2012 is a totally different player to Federer this time last year, likewise for Murray so going to Federer's history in this tournament is kinda irrelevant. Murray comfortably beating Federer in their last 2 meetings is extremely relevant though. Del Potro serves like he did yesterday then he's got a strong chance if Djokovic lets his baseline games slip.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I think the Federer vs Murray match depends on which Federer turns up tbh. Federer's peak level is higher than Murray's peak level. If Federer plays well, then i think he'll beat Murray. If he doesn't then i think Murray will win.

Hopefully it will be a good match


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Murray will win. Federer's been poor all week tbh. He had a good second set against Tipsy but his unforced errors have been high, in the 40's all the time. The extra day's rest will also help Murray, and he's been playing better this week despite not being at his best.

Del Po's record against Novak is poor right? Djokovic has looked up for it all week and I think he'll win fairly comfortably. Del Po was beaten by Ferrer and Djokovic's defence is as good as or better than Ferrer's. It's not a good match-up for Del Po unfortunately. I'd love a Del Po/Murray final but don't see it happening.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Noles h2h against Del Po is 6-2 in Noles favour.

Their most recent matches have been straight set wins for Djokovic, and a straight set win for Del Po. Some of their matches came at a time when Del Po hadn't really become a top 10 player yet, and when either was injured. If you take those factors out, then your looking at 3-1 Djokovic.

I hope that Del Po at least pulls off a good effort here.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Del Potro looking great against Nole.

Edit: uh, oh... Nole's mind set in unparalleled.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Po had Djokovic on the ropes there, but ran out of steam. The game at 2-1 in the 2nd set changed the whole momentum of the match, and Del Po lost steam. From then on it was all Djokovic really.

Good signs from Del Po though. He was controlling a match against the best in the world. Shame he ran out of steam and momentum in the 2nd and 3rd sets.

2013 should be a good year for Juan


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Good match between Djokovic and Del Potro for the first two sets. I really thought Potro was going to come through after going a break up in the second, unfortunately he ran out of steam though. Good signs for him for the future, he obviously has the game he just needs to be able to maintain it, and reach that extra level to pull through once he starts to get tired. I think he can do it though, I reckon 2013 will be a big year for Del Potro.

Djokovic when he's down in the scoreline though is just so difficult. Just when you think it looks like he's lost his edge, he suddenly gets it back again and suddenly becomes unplayable, it's fairly amazing and that's why he's world number one. He'll be difficult to beat in the final, wether it's Murray or Federer. I think Murray has more of a chance though.

As for Federer/Murray. I think Murray comes through, I think his level has rose since he won the Olympics and Federer's has stalled, or possibly even declined since Wimbledon. Murray is more in form than Federer and Fed will need to raise his level a great deal to match Murray today. He has the capeability though, and he can suddenly turn it on when he needs to, so it could be very interesting. I'm going for Murray in three though to make another Murray/Djokovic final.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Djokovic showed why he's the best in the world today. He's never down until the handshake.

The match reminded me of a boxing match a bit. Del Potro being the heavy hitter, knocking Nole down towards the end of the 1st, and having him on the ropes in the 2nd. It was all looking good, but Novak started to hit back, and eventually the big hitter ran out of steam. From then on he was there for the pickings, and Nole picked him apart in the 3rd and eventually ended the match. :lol

The first 2 sets were the best of the tournament imo. It was a shame that the 3rd sucked so much because Del Po ran out of steam. Shame really. He still put in a great effort, despite losing, and as usual was all class during the handshake. Many would be a bit bitter after having the lead and losing, but not Del Po. Classy as usual.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

When did Murray get so quick out the blocks? I always remembered him being a slow starter but three out of four matches this week he's broken in the first game...


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I haven't been watching the first few games. Is Federer playing bad, or is Murray playing really well?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

nazzac said:


> I haven't been watching the first few games. Is Federer playing bad, or is Murray playing really well?


Federer wasn't playing great as Murray was rushing him from the first point basically and his shorts weren't on point yet. They are now though, and we're back level!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

God, the commentators are doing my head in. Get out of Murray's ass FFS.

And this match isn't really that good. The quality has been poor from both, from what i've seen. The match earlier was much better. I reckon Del Po or Djokovic could have beaten either of these 2 today.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

nazzac said:


> God, the commentators are doing my head in. Get out of Murray's ass FFS.
> 
> And this match isn't really that good. The quality has been poor from both, from what i've seen. The match earlier was much better. *I reckon Del Po* or Djokovic could have beaten either of these 2 today.


:lol

You always have to find some reason to have a pop at Murray and desperately try to put over your favourite.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer wins first set :mark:


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> :lol
> 
> You always have to find some reason to have a pop at Murray and desperately try to put over your favourite.


It was a pop at Federer too if you didn't notice and i also said Djokovic. It's not like i said 'Murray is playing crap, Del Potro would beat him' I meant that neither of them are playing very well, and the point i'm making is, that The Del Potro or the Djokovic we saw today would be beating either of these 2 we saw today.

And i like Federer. I put him in my top 10 favourite players list.

Murray loses the tiebreak.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSs FED EXPRESSS


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

What a ridiculous game Murray just played. 40-0 up, and nets about six shots...oh dear. Unforced errors coming out his ears! From the way this is going, Fed/Djokovic will be the final, unless Murray pulls his finger out and actually hits his shots properly.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Federer has picked up his game since i posted that. Gets the break in the 2nd. Looking good for the GOAT, but a break is never that safe with a great returner like Murray on the other side of the court. Juan found that out earlier against Djokovic


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I wouldn't be so sure...Murrays gone on a mental walkabout.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

One more break....


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Federer serving for the match


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Federer on a different planet


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

This is incredible, Federer had 3 breaks points in this match and took them all!

Federer wins the match. 

Beats Murray in straight sets, that's awesome.

Now we are going to see Federer and Djokovic playing in the final. :mark:


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

JoeRulz said:


> Federer in 2, Djokovic in 3.


:harden:busta:kobe3wens:clay:barkley:wared

:cheer


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> This is incredible, Federer had 3 breaks points in this match and took them all!
> 
> Federer wins the match.
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAAH SHAME SAMOON WHAT DID I TELL YOU!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Got the final i predicted. can't complain 

Both players started out pretty poorly. But Federer raised his game, and Murray went on a mental walkabout. Federer gets a deserved win. And my prediction of Federer winning was laughed at by some people :lol

Tomorrow's match should be good. Looking forward to it


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Wasn't expecting Fed to win but I am glad he did. Djokovic has been great recently so I am not sure if Fed can win but I hope he does.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Can't believe he got beat in straight sets. Oh well.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Roger getting more support than Murray. No matter where he goes, Federer is the crowd favourite it seems.

As for tomorrow, i still reckon Novak will win. But i hope for a good match


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Get in Roger. At least I'll get some return on my E/W bet now but I don't expect him to go the whole way. Djokovic has looked awesome all week. Federer raised his game today and if he can do that again tomorrow he's got a chance. He'll have to raise it lot though to compete with Nole.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Did anyone watch the match earlier?

Not seen many comments on Del Po vs Nole. It was the best match of the tournament until the final set imo


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Did anyone watch the match earlier?
> 
> Not seen many comments on Del Po vs Nole. It was the best match of the tournament until the final set imo


I was watching City/Spurs first half then watched the rest of Novak/Del Po. I don't tend to have my laptop on when I'm watching TV anyway, sport especially for the distraction.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Never doubt the G.O.A.T.

Federer in 3 in the final


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

The 1st and the 2nd sets were very good. Nole started well, and you thought he would take it. But then he missed an easy smash, and Del Potro took over. He played very well. Served well, over powering Nole from the baseline, and not missing much. He carried that momentum into the 2nd set, where he broke early. But Nole broke back straight away, and turned momentum back to his side. Djokovic then won the 2nd set, and had momentum on his side. Del Potro was drained in the 3rd, and started making stupid errors he wasn't making before. That, mixed in with some great play by Nole meant that the 3rd set went to Nole easily. 

I still think that Nole would have won, even if Del Po didn't tire in the 3rd, but i don't think it would have been the blowout it turned out to be in the end.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Best of 3 sets is going to benefit Nole more,


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

The shot from Federer at 3:15 was brilliant. I laughed at Murray's reaction to that shot.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

That was brilliance from Federer. Murray can't moan really, it was just too good from Roger.

Federer has only lost two times indoors since Paris 2010 (against Monfils). Del Potro x2 this year. Can Nole defeat him indoors? I guess we will find out tonight.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

COME ON FED!!!!!!!!! 

Federer in 3. If Fed is playing well should be awesome match


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Nole is fresh, so there's his advantage, IMO.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

One thing i've noticed in Murray vs Federer matches, is that Murray focuses his shots towards the Federer back-hand. If Federer's back hand is 'On' then Murray is in trouble, because it seems like he doesn't have a plan B if that doesn't work. If Federer's back-hand is leaking errors, then Murray tends to be in control and more often than not wins if Fed's backhand isn't firing.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Murray was shocking yesterday. First 7 games he looked great and had Federer on the ropes. Then he just looked to stop caring and threw it away. Best Federer has played since Wimbledon though. Sucks that Murray sucked after Federer's first break because Murray playing Federer at that level would have been great to see. Murray wont be on Djokovic's level consistently until he starts finding ways to step his game up when he's losing and not playing his best. Against Djokovic and Federer this week he's looked deflated and pretty average when he's gone behind. Speaking of which Djokovic is insane at refusing to die. Great match between him and Del Potro. Love to see Del Potro expand the top 4 to a top 5 next year. He's good enough, just gotta add some consistency to his game and do it at the Slams. 

Djokovic/Federer should be great if the same Federer that played the 2nd set vs Murray turns up. If the Federer from the rest of the week does then Djokovic will take it as comfortably as a win vs Federer can realisticly be. Going for Djokovic. Hopefully in 3 rather than 2.*


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Federer doing great thus far. LET'S GO ROGER!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Federer's in full on BEAST mode tonight.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Not anymore he's not.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer breaks back!!!!!!!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Good god at that set. 2 best players in the world both at their peak in the same set. Some of the shots in that set were just out of this world. Djokovic's diving passing winner. Djokovic's first set point. Good golly miss molly. You wont see too many sets of Tennis any better than that.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

NOLE


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Crazy great match. Shame it didn't go 3 sets but it was deserving it ended with the best player in the world winning with another incredible shot.*


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Horrendous bottle job from Federer at the end there. You don't go and get broken twice in a row to lose the title like that when you were meant to be serving to take the set. Djokovic played great and deserved to win, but Federer is his own worst enemy sometimes.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Fuck!!!

Federer choked pretty badly in the last few games. He should have served it out in the second set. Brilliant point from Djokovic on the match point, he deserved to win but Federer should have taken the 2nd set. 

The tie-break was the deciding game imo. It was really close, both players played really good in the tie-break.

Shame it didn't go to a 3rd set. It would have been better.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*and it had nothing to do with Djokovic being out of this world and then adding another dimension to that on the really big points. He's astonishingly good on normal points but he's an absolute beast on major turning points. Yeah Federer should have served it out but serving the set out against Djokovic is a really tough ask even for Federer. Certainly wasn't a bottle job. Losing a set you were serving for doesn't automatically equal bottle job unless you've unforced errored every point.*


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Fuck!!!
> 
> Federer choked pretty badly in the last few games. He should have served it out in the second set. Brilliant point from Djokovic on the match point, he deserved to win but Federer should have taken the 2nd set. Djokovic was good to save the set points though.
> 
> ...


Yep, humongous choke from Roger which is a shame. But queue everyone writing Roger off as too old and on the decline again now as they do every single year, and once again he'll prove everyone wrong and win another slam or the tour finals next year.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *and it had nothing to do with Djokovic being out of this world and then adding another dimension to that on the really big points. He's astonishingly good on normal points but he's an absolute beast on major turning points. Yeah Federer should have served it out but serving the set out against Djokovic is a really tough ask even for Federer. Certainly wasn't a bottle job. Losing a set you were serving for doesn't automatically equal bottle job unless you've unforced errored every point.*


It's the fact who lost two service games in a row and made a number of UE's in those two games and massively dropped his intensity levels, that is a definite choke.

As I say though, Djokovic deserved to win in the end no matter what way you look at it.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Shame: 

Nole is immense, though.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *and it had nothing to do with Djokovic being out of this world and then adding another dimension to that on the really big points. He's astonishingly good on normal points but he's an absolute beast on major turning points. Yeah Federer should have served it out but serving the set out against Djokovic is a really tough ask even for Federer. Certainly wasn't a bottle job. Losing a set you were serving for doesn't automatically equal bottle job unless you've unforced errored every point.*


Djokovic was good in those points but Federer lost two service games in a row with a few UE. You don't see that often from Federer. 

Federer stopped playing well after Djokovic broke back while Djokovic started to play better and won the set.

Djokovic deserved to win in the end though, I am not denying that.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Great match. They saved the best til last.

Federer started out in beast mode, and i thought he'd go on to win the first. But Nole is never down, and broke back. Some of the tennis in that set was amazing. Got the right result with a tiebreak at the end.

The 2nd, Federer started well again. I thought he'd take it from set point, but again Nole showed he's never out of it. He Fought back and deserved the win. Proved why he is the best in the world.

I think the final presentation woudl be better if all the players who competed were on court too. I don't know why i think that, it just opped into my mind


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dam not the result I wanted but was amazing nonetheless. Two of the best players battling it out.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

It's off season now, so random tennis talk time


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Tsonga will have a bad year next year and will drop out of the top 10. 

Shvedova will continue to prove why she is the best player in the world at choking. 

:torres


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm afraid Federer will never be No. 1 again. Tonight's loss makes it impossible, IMO.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Tsonga will have a bad year next year and will drop out of the top 10.
> *
> Shvedova will continue to prove why she is the best player in the world at choking. *
> 
> :torres


Funny thing is, she will :lol

You think it's frustrating what happened to Federer today. Try supporting Slava :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

JoeRulz said:


> I'm afraid Federer will never be No. 1 again. Tonight's loss makes it impossible, IMO.


He already holds all the records. Most consecutive weeks and most week overall it was a memorable final run.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I still think he'll finish inside the top 4 next year. My predicted top 10 for next year is...

1. Djokovic- I think he'll finish no.1 again
2. Nadal- If his comeback goes well. If not, then 3 or 4
3. Murray- Simular year to this one
4. Federer- I think he'll have a good year, but a slamless year
5. Del Potro- I think he'll win a slam, but won't win enough masters or smaller events to break top 4
6. Tsonga- More out of hope. But i think he could have a good year next year with a bit of work
7. Ferrer- Simular year to this year, but nto as good
8. Berdych- Will have a good year, but the improvement of the others will send him back a bit
9. Tipsarevic- Good consistent year like this one
10. Nishikori- Good end to the year gives me hope of a good 2013 for The Samurai


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

DJokovic
Federer
Murray
Nadal
Del Potro
Ferrer
Berdych
Gasquet
Almagro


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Djokovic
Murray
Federer(He has shown in this tourney that he is still able to play at a top level, he is still capable of beating the top players like when he beat Murray comfortably in the semis. Think he will win Wimbledon next year or at least reach a final in a grandslam)
Nadal(Depends on how well his comeback goes)
Del Potro(Think he will have a better year than this and will win a few tournament and possibly a final in a grandslam)
Berydch
Ferrer
Tsonga(Similar year to this year)
Tipsaveric
Raonic


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Nadal, really, will only be a chance at Roland Garros with these injuries plaguing him. To his advantage though, he doesn't have any points to defend at Wimbledon or Flushing Meadows (unless he suspended his ranking).


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Nadal is going to struggle next year, everyone has upped their game including Federer and with the injuries he's had it's going to take a long time to come back from and hit full form, and even then there's no certainty he'll be the same as he was.

Federer, Djokovic and Murray will be the top 3 for the vast majority of 2013, but in what order I have no idea.

Federer will win one of the Australian, Wimbledon or the US for his final slam and I wouldn't be surprised to see him win the tour finals again.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> I still think he'll finish inside the top 4 next year. My predicted top 10 for next year is...
> 
> 1. Djokovic- I think he'll finish no.1 again
> 2. Nadal- If his comeback goes well. If not, then 3 or 4
> ...


Why the hell wouldn't he finish inside the top 4 even? He just showed he can still hang there with the best in the world.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Why the hell wouldn't he finish inside the top 4 even? He just showed he can still hang there with the best in the world.


I said he will finish top 4. The only reason he wouldn't in my view, is if Nadal returns strong and Del Potro has a really storming year. 

My rankings would change depending on how Nadal comes back. If he returns strong, then 2nd, if not then 4th, which moves Federer up to 3rd.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

He'll end up being top 4 regardless, Del Potro might make an impact but not enough to get into the top 3.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Even if Del Potro has a great year he will not make it into the top 4. First he needs to overtake Berdych and Ferrer(which will definitely be tough) and then he can think of getting into the top 4. Federer will stay in the top 4 for sure(unless he gets injured which I doubt it will happen).

Also we are not completely sure if Murray will overtake Fed next year, he probably will but we can't guarantee that he will.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Del Potro is capable of taking out the Australian and US Opens. Nadal hasn't had any tennis post-injury. Federer is slowly losing his edge. It's more than likely that Del Potro can enter the fray of the top 4 throughout next season. The only clear thing is that Djokovic will stay at #1, with Fed at #2 and Murray pushing him hard at #3.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

It all depends on Nadal's comeback really.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

What a great tournament to end the year with an incredible final. Just gonna take a minute to quicklyy review a couple of players years and predict what happens next year.

Djokovic absolutely deserved the win with the year he's had. It obviously hasn't been as spectacular as last year but it couldn't have been. He's one one slam, got to the finals of two more and the semis of the other won as well as winning the year end title. Definately thhe true number one. I think he'll obviously be at the top of the game next year, he's certainly win at least one more slam and I think the Murray/Djokovic rivalry will continue at the top of the game.

Federer has had an absolutely incredible year. I honestly didn't think he'd make it back to number one, and I wasn't entirely sure he would win another slam, but he did both this year. He proved he's not going anywhere and is still every bit as good as the guys at the top. I don't think his year next year will be AS good, I think he's still going to remain at the very top of the game but will probably drop downn to number three or four (depending on how Nadal plays) I could still see him winning a slam (likely one being Wimbledon again) and he's going to have another great year.

Andy Murray has obviously had the best year of his career, and it's been an impressive one. He played an incredible semi final with Djokovic to start the year which gave a preview of what he would do. He made his very first Wimbledon final which was fantastic, had a heartbreaking loss then came back to dominate the Olympic final and win the gold, he then went on to win his very first grand slam at the US Open. I think from here, Murray goes from strength to strength, I think under Lendel he's still improving and learning hhow to thoroughlyy play his new game. I think next year he'll win another slam (possibly the Australian Open or Wimbledon) and he'll move into number two as his rivalry with Djokovic progresses through the year.

Nadals year is hard to judge. He had a great year up until Wimbledon obviously with his shock loss. He made the final of the Australian Open and lost an incredible match to Djokovic, had a great clay court season and went on to win the French Open (again) who knows how the rest of his year would have been but it is what it is. There are question marks over how he'll play once he gets back. I don't see how he can be as good as he was, or as good as the top three as soon as he gets back. So I think the first part of his year will be a little underwhelming, however possibly by the French Open or Wimbledon he may be returning to his best and will have a great second half of the year. However I will predict that he won't win a slam this year...

Del Potro. He's not one of the top three or four but I do think next year he'll make that step and join the top four making it the top five. He's had a fantastic year and is finally getting back to his best. He had a great Olympics winning the bronze and beating Federer in Basel, making the world tour semi finals too. He's shown he can go with the best of them at a top level, he just needs to be a little more consistant and he'll be there. I don't think he'll win a slam, but I do think he'll make a slam final next year and win one or two masters titles too.

Next year could be very, very interesting though with the consistant brilliance of Novak Djokovic, Rodger Federer continuing to play well, Andy Murray improving and making the step to prove he belongs at the top, Nadal making his return and Del Potro hopefully continuing to get better and gradually becoming as good as the top four. I can't wait, roll on the Australian Open!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

^ Good post. Well thought out.

I'm just going to do a post on my favourites.

Tsonga hasn't had a good year really. He won a few smaller titles, but his ranking has dropped and he almost didn't qualify for the WTF. The best result fo the eyar for Jo was the Wimbledon semi final, but he didn't have to play great tennis to get there. A Roland Garros semi final looked good when he had those match points, but Nole saved them and went on to win the match. That match seemed to destroy his confidence, and he was on and off for the rest of the year with a terrible end. I hope Jo and Roger can get to work, and start improving the weak areas of the game, and hopefully Jo will come back strong next year

Del Po has had a really good year. Olympic Bronze, and beat Federer 2x indoor. The strong end to the season gives me hope that Del Potro is back and ready to have a great 2013. His serve has improved, and he seems to be playing with more consistency than last year which is good. He could still do with being mroe consistent, especially against the top players, but he showed this year that he can hang with the best in the world. Next year should be a good year for Del Po, and i'm looking forward to it.

Shvedova has had a great year. She started the year ranked outside the top 200, and now is ranked in the seeding positions. Injury last eyar seemed to set her career back, but she's back and betetr than ever and ready to have a shot at the top 20 again. The Quarter Final at Roland Garros was great, and it signaled that she's back. Then came Wimbledon where she made history with the Golden set, and pushed Serena all the way in the 4th round. The Olympics loss to Lisicki destroyed her confidence, and then came the epic chokes to end the year. Despite that a great year for Slava.

Nishikori has had a good year. It started well with the Quarter final run at the Australian open, but his season seemed to dry up after that. He had a good Olympics run though, which seemed to re launch Kei a little. The Asian swing was great with Kei beating top players, and winning Tokyo. Shame injury ruined a potentially good end to the season, but i'm expecting big things from Samurai next year.

And ebcause i'm bored, i'm going to rank my favourites on how mcuh i like certain aspects and how good they are at certain aspects...

*Game*
1. Tsonga- Got a great game, especially when on. Brings some good offensive tennis, and is a joy to watch
2. Shvedova- Brings a primarily attacking game, but has got the defense as well. One fo the better players to watch in the womens game
3. Del Potro- Not as offensive as the other two, but i like his game.
4. Nishikori- The more i watch him, the more i like his game. Generally offensive, but doesn't have the physical tool to back it up

*Personality* 
1. Shvedova- I feel like i know Shvedova mroe thna the other players. She seems to interact a lot on social network and coems across as a really positive person
2. Del Potro- Seems like a really nice and genuine guy
3. Nishikori- kei also seems like a good guy. Posts on FB quite often
4. Tsonga- He's quite private, so don't know much about him. But seems like a cool guy

*On Court attitude[/B
1. Del Potro- So cool on court. But he does show positive emotion at time
2. Shvedova- Nearly always smiling. I've neevr seen her vent out in frustration, ever.
3. Tsonga- Generally positive, but does show some negative at times. But not extreme
4. Nishikori- Seems quite cool on court, but takes a lot of MTO's

Class
1. Del Potro- The classiest guy in tennis. Alwaus humble and respectful at the net
2. Shvedova- Same as Del Potro, but not as much
3. Tsonga- Generally shows respect.
3. Nishikori- Seems respectful, but don't see enougb to judge really*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Not even going to bother with predictions for next season. So many factors that make it impossible to call anything. Only thing I'd be confident in calling is Djokovic staying at #1 for the majority of 2013 and Serena winning nearly everything as long as she stays mentally and physically fit. 

Mens Game should be really interesting next season. Isn't the usual predictability factor going into it. Federer's showing more glimpses of being mortal, Nadal's return after a long injury lay off will be interesting. Any normal player in Nadal's situation would have to come back and change their game up so they play shorter points which kinda takes Nadal's edge away. Nadal aint normal though. Don't think he'll have quite the same edge as he did in yester years though but he should still be a top contender for the Slams. French is basically his along as he's fit. I'd love Ferrer to sneak it though. Murray's another who's at an interesting crossroads point. Olympics/US Open Murray will definitely win one of the Slams and probably finish top 2 with Novak. Consistency is the issue though and how resilient he can be against the top players when he's behind. If it's more of Murray from last week then it'll be back to the same old. Del Potro I think has a great chance of breaking into that top 4. Definitely the best shot of the rest. Ferrer doesn't have the weapons to be a top 4 guys. Tsonga has so much work to do and Berdych doesn't strike me as a guy who can get up there at that level for any more than the odd upset like at the US Open. Del Potro's definitely good enough though and he's got the weapons to beat the best and not just hang with them. Great chance for him to knock Nadal or Federer out of that top 4. Or even Murray if he slacks off. Ok, I've been suckered it.

Aus - Murray
French - Nadal
Wimbledon - Djokovic
US - Djokovic

and Del Potro making the Final of one of the Hard Court Slams. 

Excited to see where Robson goes in 2013 too. Need more GIORGI too. Hopefully Serena and Azarenka boss the Womens game. The Womens game needs a top rivalry between two great players.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

^ Sig pic of Noles GF (Y)

Australian Open: Djokovic- He'll come in on a high, and i think he'll take the title
French Open: Nadal- Nadal on Clay. Enough said. The only threats imo are Djokovic, Del Potro and Ferrer
Wimbledon: Murray or Federer- Either of them 2 i reckon
US Open: Del Potro- I said he'll win a slam, and i'm sticking with it

*Womens*

Australian open: Serena- Will pick up where she left 2012
French Open: Sharapova- Improved on clay. I think she'll defend
Wimbledon: Serena or Azarenka- Can see it being either of these 2
US Open: Azarenka- Can't see her going slamless


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

This is the first year where I'm looking forward to seeing some real progression from our female players. Robson played so well at the US Open and had some other decent runs to show she's not just a flash in the pan. She beat some cracking players back-to-back too in Clijsters & Li Na. Watson went on to win a WTA event too and this is the year for Watson in particular to progress.

The men's game will be exciting for sure. I think we've seen Tsonga, Berdych & Ferrer peak. I really don't see them getting any better. The questions really concern how Federer copes in his advancing years, if Del Potro can break the top four and if Nadal can come back to anything close to the level he was at. Personally I don't think he can and Del Potro could take his place in the top four by the end of the year.

*Slam Predictions*
Australian - Djokovic/Murray
French - Djokovic/Federer
Wimbledon - Murray/Djokovic
US - Djokovic/Murray

I've based those on the seedings with Djokovic meeting the 4th seed, likely Nadal in the semi finals and Federer clashing with Murray.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

And we need to make a list of the most attractive female players, because we all love that. 

I'll start with my favourite womens player because she's my favourite  And i'll be the only one mentioning her

*Yaroslava Shvedova*


















Just add some other players below  I would include more examples, but then that leaves you guys with less choice


----------



## NC96 (Sep 26, 2012)

Got back from London last night. What a weekend!!! Managed to watch Del Potro vs Federer and Del Potro vs Djokovic at the O2. I booked tickets to watch the Del Po vs Fed match, but got a surprise when my dad gave me an early xmas present, with afternoon semi final session tickets.

Del Po played great in both matches. I voiced my support for him, but i don't know if you could hear me because other people were screaming stuff at the same time. Got the win against Roger, but Nole was too good in the end. I think Juan won over some of the British crowd there, as he seemed to get some decent support in the semis. Shame he couldn't make the final, but he finished off a great year in a good way. Boy are his shots powerful, i mean they look powerful on tv, but live, you get to see just how hard some of these guys hit the ball. And the presentation in the arena was good too. I liked the bit where they dimmed the lights, and did that heartbeart thing when the players were walking to the court.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Grand Slam winners in 2013:

- Australia: Djokovic
- France: Ferrer _(I'm calling it, lol!)_
- Wimbledon: Federer
- New York: Del Potro


----------



## NC96 (Sep 26, 2012)

Trust Nazz to bring attractive female players up :lol You can tell he's single 

Anyway i'll bite...

*Ana Ivanovic*









*Maria Kirilenko*









*Maria Sharapova*









*Caroline Wozniacki*









Just a few others for your list (Y)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^AHAHAHAHAH


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I've chosen to be single (Y).

Anyway, some nice choices so far.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I've been thinking. We need some tennis smilies. We got a load for football, we even got a vettel one.

We need a Federer,Nadal,Murray,Djokovic,Del Potro smilies at least


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

SOmeone should make them, would be so awesome of them if they did.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't have to software to make them, and my graphic skills aren't very good :lol

But it would be awesome if somebody did make them.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Slam winners for 2013:

Australian Open: Andy Murray beats Novak Djokovic
French Open: Novak Djokovic beats Rafael Nadal
Wimbledon: Andy Murray beats Roger Federer
US Open: Novak Djokovic beats Juan Martin Del Potro

Didn't think I would go with Murray for two slams, buut I think after making two Aussie Open finals, he'll start the year strong and win this one, was going to go for Federer at Wimbledon but chhanged my mind.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> And we need to make a list of the most attractive female players, because we all love that.


Didn't we post a load of images & names after Wimbledon or US Open? Someone needs to go back and post the links instead of doing it all again. And when I say someone I mean not moi.

Oh and Shvedova's not even top 10, in both worlds! Oh I went there.

I'm adding Laura to the list though.










So cute, natural too. The way I like it.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer had a great year, I wasn't expecting him to win a slam and break Pete Sampras record in holding the No.1 ranking for the most weeks. Though, ever since that Olympics loss against Murray, Federer stopped playing as well as he did earlier in the year. He had some great performances like against Djokovic in the Cincy and Murray in the WTF but he wasn't consistent. He wasn't that good for the rest of the year, he had some very average performances, he struggled against Wawrinka in the Shanghai and normally he beats Wawrinka comfortably. Del Potro, whom he had beaten 7 times this year(before the Olympics), has beaten him twice after the Olympics. He had a very disappointing US Open, I was expecting much more from him in that tournament. I know Berdych is a very good player but still Federer should have done better. Overall, he had a great year, he has won 6 titles which is very good and I am hoping he can have a year as good as this or even better next year. I am also hoping he wins Wimbledon next year so that he breaks the record of winning the most Wimbledons.

As for Maria, she had a good year, she won the career slam when she won the Roland Garros. I am hoping she can win at least win a few titles and a slam next year.

I am really looking forward to the men's tennis next year. There are so many questions. We don't know how will Nadal come back, will Federer start to decline? Will Del Potro be able to break it into the top 4? will anyone apart from the top 4 win a slam? Will Tsonga, Ferrer and Berdych be able to improve and do anything worthy of note next season? Will Lleyton Hewitt retire next year? There are so many things to look forward to next season.

As for the Womens, I am not very excited because I am expecting Serena to regain her No.1 ranking and win the calendar grandslam. 
She is capable of doing that, if she continues to play like she did after Wimbledon this year, I think she will. Hoping she doesn't though.



Slam winner for 2013:
Australian Open- Andy Murray
Roland Garros- Novak Djokovic/Roger Federer
Wimbledon- Roger Federer
Us Open- Novak Djokovic

I don't think Nadal will have a good season next year, I think he will stay in the top 4 but will not win a slam. I think Federer or Djokovic will win it because they are the best players on clay apart from Nadal. It would be awesome to see Ferrer win it though. It would be something new.
I doubt Murray will do well in the Roland Garros, think he will reach the semis and will get eliminated there. I wouldn't be surprised if he gets eliminated in the quarters though.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Australian - Djokovic
Roland Garros - Nadal
Wimbledon - Federer
US - Djokovic


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Australian Open - Djokovic
French - Nadal
Wimbledon - Federer
US Open - Federer


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> *Didn't we post a load of images & names after Wimbledon or US Open? Someone needs to go back and post the links instead of doing it all again. And when I say someone I mean not moi.*
> 
> Oh and Shvedova's not even top 10, in both worlds! Oh I went there.
> 
> ...


I think it was after Wimbledon, and threads that old get deleted or something.

And can i ask what you mean in both worlds?

Oh, and Laura isn't top 10 either :evil: But i would... (Y)

Next year :mark: Got to be one of the most un-predictable years in recent memory. You got 5 guys who have a decent shot at winning slams, and of course you got the outsiders like Ferrer, Berdych and Tsonga who can win one if the starts align for them.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

What do you guys think the match of the year was?


----------



## NC96 (Sep 26, 2012)

Australian Open: Djokovic def. Murray
French Open: Nadal def. Djokovic
Wimbledon: Federer def. Murray
US Open: Djokovic def. Del Potro or Del Potro def. Djokovic

Match of the year: Federer vs Del Potro- Olympics semi final


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Potro vs Federer- Olympics Semi Final
Tsonga vs Djokovic- RG Quarter Final
Nadal vs Djokovic- Australian Open 2012

A few that come to mind


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I only watched Slam tennis this year, so I'll offer a few candidates:

Djokovic/Murray ~ Aus
Federer/Nadal ~ Aus
Djokovic/Nadal ~ Aus
Federer/Del Potro ~ French
Djokovic/Nadal ~ French
Djokovic/Hewitt ~ Wimbledon
Federer/Djokovic ~ Wimbledon
Murray/Ferrer ~ Wimbledon
Federer/Murray ~ Wimbledon
Murray/Djokovic ~ US
Del Potro/Roddick ~ US


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't think the US Open final is a candidate for match of the year. It's only great if you are a Murray fan really. The match it self wasn't that good, because of the wind and the fact that Djokovic & Murray seem to cancel each other out.

Despite it being a 3 set win, Djokovic vs Del Potro was a very high quality match and closer than the score suggests. Del Potro played very well, but Nole was brilliant that day. But the best match of the US Open was Ferrer vs Tipsarevic in the Quarter Finals.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Australian Open- Djokovic def Nadal
Roland Garros- Djokovic def Tsonga
Wimbledon- Federer def Djokovic
US Open- Ferrer def Tipsaveric

The best match of the year imo is Federer against Del Potro in the Olympics.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Some for the womens side...

Azarenka vs Kerber- Olympics & YEC
Sharapova vs Stosur- Stuttgart
Serena vs Shvedova- Wimbledon R4
Lisicki vs Shvedova- Olympics R2
Azarenka vs Stosur- USO QF


There a few that pop to mind.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nadal/Djoko Aus
Fed/Djoko Wimbledon
Fed/Del Potrto Olympics


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

got a little game. Rank the serves of the top 10 from best to worst

current top 10...

1. Djokovic
2. Federer
3. Murray
4. Nadal
5. Ferrer
6. Berdych
7. Del Potro
8. Tsonga
9. Tipsarevic
10. Gasquet
-----------------------------------------------------
Best to worst serves...

1. Tsonga
2. Federer
3. Del Potro
4. Berdych
5. Tipsarevic
6. Djokovic
7. Nadal
8. Murray
9. Ferrer
10. Gasquet

Tsonga and Federer have the best imo. Del Potro has really improved his serve recently, and makes it higher. Djokovic and Nadal are ahead of Murray because they have a better 1st serve %, and Murrays 2nd serve is poor. Murray has the bigger first serve though


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> And can i ask what you mean in both worlds?


Ability & looks. She's nice but she's not in the next bracket.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Davis Cup predictions?


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Match of the Year: Tomic/Dogopolov - Australian Open (most entertaining match to me)

Davis Cup: Spain (Ferrer is a boss, regardless of surface)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

On Clay it's 99% chance he'll win


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Ability & looks. She's nice but she's not in the next bracket.


Your opinion, and your entitled to it. I think she's really cute personally. She's not hot, but she's cute. I only started with her because she's one of my favourites, not because i think she's the best looking.

And in ability, and talent, she's at least top 15. She's way more talented that most of the players above her, but they are better because they are stronger mentally and have self belief, while Slava doesn't.

Davis Cup: Spain as usual


----------



## NC96 (Sep 26, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> Ability & looks. She's nice but she's not in the next bracket.


She's better looking than Robson :evil:

Yaroslava is cute, but Nazz over-rates her looks i think. 

To me there is 2 categories when it comes to looks. There's hot, and there's cute. Both Robson and Shvedova fall into that cute category. While Wozniacki for example, falls into the hot category

Spain will win the davis cup i reckon. I would prefer to see Argentina in the final, but that was lost when Del Potro got injured.

Ranking the serves of the top 10...

1. Tsonga
2. Federer
3. Berdych
4. Del Potro
5. Djokovic
6. Tipsarevic
7. Nadal
8. Murray
9. Ferrer
10. Gasquet


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Meh. Line up all the tennis women and I don't think I would give Slava a second look. Not saying she is ugly, but there's nothing outstanding about her imo.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NC96 said:


> She's better looking than Robson :evil:
> 
> Yaroslava is cute, but Nazz over-rates her looks i think.
> 
> ...


Nazzac overrates all his Favorites players to be honest.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

NC96 said:


> *She's better looking than Robson* :evil:
> 
> Yaroslava is cute, but Nazz over-rates her looks i think.
> 
> To me there is 2 categories when it comes to looks. There's hot, and there's cute. Both Robson and Shvedova fall into that cute category. While Wozniacki for example, falls into the hot category


I think you've got an eye test due. If not, book one! Take your cousin too while you're at it!

Wozniacki isn't that hot IMO. It might be because I'm not that into blondes but as much as I don't think she's unattractive, I don't think she's hot either.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Joel said:


> Meh. Line up all the tennis women and I don't think I would give Slava a second look. Not saying she is ugly, but there's nothing outstanding about her imo.


*^*


Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Nazzac overrates all his Favorites players to be honest.


*^

Robson's really cute. I think knowing her personality adds to it a lot though.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> Meh. Line up all the tennis women and I don't think I would give Slava a second look. Not saying she is ugly, but there's nothing outstanding about her imo.


The eye of the beholder i suppose. I think it's her smile. But there are many good looking womens players.



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Nazzac overrates all his Favorites players to be honest.


Most people do tbh. You can't say that you've never over-rated your favourite players, teams etc...



Nige™ said:


> I think you've got an eye test due. If not, book one! Take your cousin too while you're at it!
> 
> Wozniacki isn't that hot IMO. It might be because I'm not that into blondes but as much as I don't think she's unattractive, I don't think she's hot either.


My eyes are fine mate. I don't know about his.

But you got to consider, i've seen Slava more than all of you combined so i guess that will make her look better in my eyes, plus she's one of my favourites, so i tend to be objective.

I agree with what you said about Wozniacki though. She's good looking, but not great looking imo. I tend to like Cute women the best.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> Robson's really cute. I think knowing her personality adds to it a lot though.[/I][/B]


You could say the same thing about me and Slava.


----------



## NC96 (Sep 26, 2012)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Nazzac overrates all his Favorites players to be honest.


Yeah he definitely over-rates Slava. I agree with him that she's talented, but i don't think she's as good as he thinks. She's proof of how much the mental side means in sports. She won't do too well in her career because of this imo.

He can over-rated Jo at times, but i think usually he gets it about right when talking about him. Tsonga when 'on' is amazing, but he's inconsistent. His ROS and BH are poor and only work when he's 'on' which is rarely. I think he recognises that.

I'm not going to say anything about Juan because if he over-rates him, i definitely do.

Nishikori is his new favourite, but when talking about him, i don't see much over-rating. 

Of course i know him a lot more than you guys.



Nige™;12269423 said:


> I think you've got an eye test due. If not, book one! Take your cousin too while you're at it!
> 
> Wozniacki isn't that hot IMO. It might be because I'm not that into blondes but as much as I don't think she's unattractive, I don't think she's hot either.


My eyes are fine. I was half joking with that comment. I don't think either is that great looking. They are both nice, but not great.

Slava is nice and cute, but she's not really cute like Nazz thinks. I think she's only really cute when she smiles, because Slava does have a great smile. But normally, she's just nice.

Robson is nice too. I'll put them about equal normally.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Looks is completely opinionated.

But I agree that Wozniaki isn't that hot. She's kinda chubby


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I personally think Ana Ivanovic is overrated. She is good looking but honestly I see nothing great about her. I would take Wozniacki and Maria over her tbh. 



nazzac said:


> Most people do tbh. You can't say that you've never over-rated your favourite players, teams etc...


Yeah but when it comes to Slava, you go a little bit too far sometimes.

As for Slava, there is nothing great about her(in looks) imo, she is ok.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Wozniacki has a natural 'cuteness' to her beauty. Sharapova is just bangin'. Ana, well, she's pretty but not over the top pretty.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Kirilenko has the best face imo.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Pironkova


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Yeah but when it comes to Slava, you go a little bit too far sometimes.
> 
> As for Slava, there is nothing great about her(in looks) imo, she is ok.


Yeah i do, and i'll admit that. I think it's because Slava hasn't done anything yet, and hasn't reached her potential yet, so i try big her up.

Juan, and Jo i don't need to, because i think people know how good they are. Del Po has got a slam, and Jo has a slam final, so they don't need bigging up. Bar the Golden set, Slava hasn't done anything of note yet, so thats why i try big her up.

Kei is a youngster and has plenty of time to reach top 10.

Now, plenty of people over-rate their favourite players. The British posters over-rate Murray a little bit, and over-rate Robson in my view. It's just that they don't post as much as i do (Y)

And on the looks thing. Thats your opinion, and i respect that. At least you aren't going around, making your opinion out to be fact like some people would in this case (not aimed towards anyone on here btw)

Personally, i find Kirilenko's looks over-rated. She's nice, but she's not that great as people make out imo.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Jo has one slam final almost five years ago.....what else has he done since then?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> Personally, i find Kirilenko's looks over-rated. She's nice, but she's not that great as people make out imo.


Same here.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Kirilenko has the best face imo.


Agreed. It's not even close for me.



Samoon said:


> I personally think Ana Ivanovic is overrated. She is good looking but honestly I see nothing great about her. I would take Wozniacki and Maria over her tbh.
> 
> Yeah but when it comes to Slava, you go a little bit too far sometimes.
> 
> As for Slava, there is nothing great about her(in looks) imo, she is ok.


You prefer blondes then?!:agree:

Ivanovic looked better before she lost all the weight. She looks just like another skinny rake now, but she still has a very attractive & natural face.

I don't get the fuss with Wozniacki at all. She's cute I guess but with Sharapova, she's also attractive no doubt, but she looks like the most miserable bitch on the planet. I've never seen anyone so serious in all my life on court. She looks like the kind of person that if she accidentally farted she'd be so angry with herself she wouldn't speak for the rest of the day and stomp about the house with that same grumpy expression she has on court when she hits a forehand into the net.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

If we're talking about which nation then Russia of course lol.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Nige™;12271075 said:


> You prefer blondes then?!:agree:


Yeah I prefer blondes.



> I don't get the fuss with Wozniacki at all. She's cute I guess but with Sharapova, she's also attractive no doubt, but she looks like the most miserable bitch on the planet. I've never seen anyone so serious in all my life on court. She looks like the kind of person that if she accidentally farted she'd be so angry with herself she wouldn't speak for the rest of the day and stomp about the house with that same grumpy expression she has on court when she hits a forehand into the net.


Do you think she is more serious on court than Murray?

Have you seen him in the Olympics presentation after he won the gold medal? He looked so serious. It seemed that Federer was more happy of winning the silver than he winning the gold.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Murray is a guy though


----------



## NC96 (Sep 26, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> *Ivanovic looked better before she lost all the weight. She looks just like another skinny rake now, but she still has a very attractive & natural face.*
> 
> I don't get the fuss with Wozniacki at all. She's cute I guess but with Sharapova, she's also attractive no doubt, but she looks like the most miserable bitch on the planet. I've never seen anyone so serious in all my life on court. She looks like the kind of person that if she accidentally farted she'd be so angry with herself she wouldn't speak for the rest of the day and stomp about the house with that same grumpy expression she has on court when she hits a forehand into the net.


True. She was a lot betetr looking in say, 2008 than she is now. Still good looking though imo.

I find Wozniacki attractive. She can be over-rated by people though i agree



Samoon said:


> Do you think she is more serious on court than Murray?
> 
> Have you seen him in the Olympics presentation after he won the gold medal? He looked so serious. It seemed that Federer was more happy of winning the silver than he winning the gold.


Del Potro looked more happy to win bronze than Murray gold. Djokovic looked happier finishing runner-up in the US open than Murray did winning it.

Sharapova is serious, but Murray looks very serious out there.



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Jo has one slam final almost five years ago.....what else has he done since then?


Won paris masters in 2010. Been a good top 10 player, won some titles, reached Wimbledon semi finals.

I see what Nazz was trying to say there. Jo, and Juan are solid top 10 players, and don't need him saying that they are good, because people already know. They are both well known too

Shvedova has won a Golden set and thats it. She hasn't cracked top 20 yet, and has won only 1 WTA title, and that was nearly 6 years a go. She is also less known than Jo and Juan. Nazz thinks that she is better than her ranking suggests talentwise, and he wants to get that across to people. Therefore he over-rates her. If she reaches the levelsn that he thinks she can, then i reckon he'll stop over-rating her.

Thats how i see it anyway


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

At least Sharapova is happy when she wins(like she was in the French Open this year) not like Murray who always looks miserable. He has to be one of the most miserable sportsmen ever.


----------



## NC96 (Sep 26, 2012)

^ True.

And there is nothing to be miserable about :lol

He's a millionnaire, playing tennis for a living, and bangin an attractive lass.

Who are the opposites? Who seem to be happy, even when losing?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Exactly. He is a millionare who plays tennis for a living. He has hot GF(God knows how he got her), won the Olympic gold medal, first brit to win a slam after 79 years or so. He is no.3 in the world right now. He is in great shape.

What is there to be miserable about? I don't get it.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Do you think she is more serious on court than Murray?


The difference is I wasn't talking about whisking Andy off court for a quick knock up. Perish the thought. Although if it came down to him or his mum. . .

Murray is serious around court, no doubt, but at least he enjoys some of his shots. Sharapova did do her little five year old girl dance when she won the French, but when she hits a winner she just walks across for the next point like she's just been told she needs to sort her roots out.



Samoon said:


> Exactly. He is a *millionare* who plays tennis for a living. He has hot GF(*God knows how he got her*), won the Olympic gold medal, first brit to win a slam after 79 years or so. He is no.3 in the world right now. He is in great shape.
> 
> What is there to be miserable about? I don't get it.


He's Scottish! And no matter what he wins he'll never be as loved 'Tiger' Tim Henman.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> At least Sharapova is happy when she wins(like she was in the French Open this year) not like Murray who always looks miserable. He has to be one of the most miserable sportsmen ever.


Probably sick of his mother.

He was shouting at her when he won US Open lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Yeah i do, and i'll admit that. I think it's because Slava hasn't done anything yet, and hasn't reached her potential yet, so i try big her up.
> 
> Juan, and Jo i don't need to, because i think people know how good they are. Del Po has got a slam, and Jo has a slam final, so they don't need bigging up. Bar the Golden set, Slava hasn't done anything of note yet, so thats why i try big her up.


So basically you're desperate to have us like her, by trying to force her down our throats? You should apply for a job on the WWE creative team


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> So basically you're desperate to have us like her, by trying to force her down our throats? You should apply for a job on the WWE creative team


Something along those lines  But i say it's more like trying to make myself feel better after she does her epic chokes :lol

Players that seem happy on court? Tsonga generally smiles and has fun on the court unless something is bothering him.

Ferrer defeats Stepanek in straight sets in the Davis cup match.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Gael Monfils


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I used to call Monfils, Monflis until i realised :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

always happy out there but just because someone is always serious doesn't make them miserable.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The lighter side of tennis time:











Magic seems to naturally happen when Federer and Nadal are together.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I love that video! They;re both so funny together.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I laughed when I watched that video.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Spain looks like they;re goingto win the Daivs Cup once again


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Well when their #3 ranked player is a serious contender for top 30, and their best ever hasn't played since June, it's little doubt as to why Spain are enjoying such a run of success in the Davis Cup.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

True they're the dominant force in male Tennis.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

lol @ that video






BTW. Big showdown today!!!

Nazzac vs NC96. The local club says we can use the courts for a couple of hours. I'll write a match report after


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Your cousin will probably win. lol







4 aces in a row against Nadal!!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nazzac def. NC96 3-6,7-6,6-0 

It was a good match including the final set. We both had major BP opportunities in the 1st, but i couldn't take mine and he took his. He closed it out to win 6-3.

We both started to serve better in the 2nd, but then i lost my serve at 4-4, so he had a chance to serve out the match. He has match point at 40-30, but i saved it and won the game. It went to a tiebreak and i won it fairly easily. 

The last set was a bagel, but it was closer than it suggests. The games were very close, but i played the big points better and won. Serve and Volley FTW!!!

Speaking of incredible serving...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Wish I could play you guys lol. Next time try record it, I wanna watch this


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

If you want to watch some awful tennis :lol

Berdych vs Ferrer is on today. Best match of the davis cup final.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

What surface?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Indoor. It should be pretty tasty that, although I don't know what score it is overall. It was 1-1 last time I checked, and Stepanek/Almagro might be on before it to deem it a pointless contest.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

2-1 because the Czechs won doubles yesterday.

And Ferrer vs Berdych is on first today. 12:00


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Interesting. That should be good. Ferrer to take it to 2-2 I think, even in Prague's version of the O2.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Berdych barely overcome Almagro, so I see Spain winning the tie 3-2.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Ferrer def. Berdych 6-2,6-3,7-5.

Ferrer was just too good for Berdych. Had a mini choke towards the end, but managed to pull it out.

Czech 2-2 Spain. Goes to a decider between Almagro and Stepanek


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Ferrer proving once again that he deserves his ranking. He's the perfect #5 if ever there was one. Struggles against 1-4, crushes everyone ranked 6 or lower.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Stepanek def. Almagro in 4 sets

Czech's win the Davis cup!! So they can celebrate because they won the Davis and Fed cup

And, of course Ferrer deserves his ranking. No player doesn't deserve their ranking imo. Obviously there are players who are better than their rankings suggest (Serena Williams being the prime example. We all know she's the best), but players deserve the ranking they get


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Fed Cup, Davis Cup, and Hopman Cup. Has any other country ever won all three before? If so, it couldn't have been recently.

And what I meant about Ferrer is that he's not only ranked #5, he's also clearly the 5th best player. Some people I know seem to think he's only ranked that high because he picks a lot of tournaments with weak fields to get easy ranking points. But as a fan of his, it's good to see him winning so much against good players like Berdych.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

It's the first time thats happened as far as i know. USA won the Fed and Davis cup in 1990.

Ferrer is the number 5 atm. But i think that will change soon, because Del Potro is coming back to his best. Del Potro will be no.5 by the end of next year in the rankings i reckon.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Congrats to Czech!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> It's the first time thats happened as far as i know. USA won the Fed and Davis cup in 1990.
> 
> Ferrer is the number 5 atm. But i think that will change soon, because Del Potro is coming back to his best. Del Potro will be no.5 by the end of next year in the rankings i reckon.


Probably, but it won't be easy for Del Potro to overtake Ferrer.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Ferrer is more consistent of the two. But Del Potro is more capable of beating the top four.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't think Del Potro will pass Ferrer next year. Ferrer is actually on the verge of passing up Nadal. But I expect Ferrer to start declining the year after due to age, and Del Potro to peak at the same time. Del Potro should pass him up easily at that point.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Ferrer has quite a lot of points to defend next year, so there's a question as to whether he can do that. Del Potro doesn't have as much points to defend.

I think Del Po will have some deep slam runs, and win some titles next year at least. While Ferrer will have a good year, but not as good as this one


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dice Darwin said:


> I don't think Del Potro will pass Ferrer next year. Ferrer is actually on the verge of passing up Nadal. But I expect Ferrer to start declining the year after due to age, and Del Potro to peak at the same time. Del Potro should pass him up easily at that point.


The thing I like about Ferrer is he's never been in a slump unlike the other players he aways peforms consistently every tournament.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

It's amazing how consistent he is. He always brings his best in every single game.

He is a fighter and he never gives up, that's what I like and respect about him.

Hoping he has a great year next year.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, Ferrer is consistent, which is why i think he'll have a similar year to this one. He's proof that consistency is important in sports. He's not the most talented player, but he gives his all in every match and stays consistent throughout the season. Thats why he's world no.5. There are plenty of people with higher 'peak' levels than Ferrer, but are inconsistent (Tsonga being one of them).

I just think that Del Potro will over take him because i think that Del Po will have some deep slam runs next year, perhaps even win one. Although Ferrer is consistent and a very good player, i don't think he poses as much of a threat at Slams as Del Potro does. Thats why i see Del Potro overtaking him in the rankings next year and finishing inside the top 5.

Ferrer will be there, no doubt, and may have a deep run of his own. I think he can possibly get to the final of RG if he avoids Nadal's (assuming Nadal returns well) half/Quarter. And he'll bag his usual load of 250's and 500's


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea I agree with the talent thing, he is not short of a hard worker.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

How well do you think the younger players like Raonic and Nishikori will do next year?

I think they will both break top 10 next season, but i think Kei will be no.10 by the end of next season.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Raonic has the potential to be top 8 sooner rather than later with his stats on serve. Haven't seen enough Nishikori to comment.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> How well do you think the younger players like Raonic and Nishikori will do next year?
> 
> I think they will both break top 10 next season, but i think Kei will be no.10 by the end of next season.


No no no no. 

He is far too injury prone and a little inconsistent, but expected you to think he will since he's one of your favorite players.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Raonic should do fine, he will probably break into the top 10 next year. Wouldn't be surprised if he is 8th by the end of the 2013 tbh. As for Nishikori, I haven't seen enough of him, so I don't know.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> No no no no.
> 
> He is far too injury prone and a little inconsistent, but expected you to think he will since he's one of your favorite players.


Thats true. But if he stays reletively injury free, then i think he can have a really good season. He's got the game to be a good player, but needs to stay healthy, and work on a few things (His defensive shot making being one, and his serve)

I expect both to break top 10 next year at one point anyway. I'm certain Raonic will, and Nishikori has a good shot if he stays healthy. I've got to be optimistic as i like Nishikori and he's one of my favourites.

The reason why i think he'll finish top 10 is because Kei is usually at his best towards the end of the season. Won Tokyo this year, and did well last year. But next year, he doesn't have as many points to defend due to him being injured afetr his Tokyo win.

Kei has proved he's got a good, by beating Ferrer, Berdych, Tsonga and Bageling Raonic, who is one of the best servers in the history of tennis. Just needs to stay injury free


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

All those guys have put on amazing performances, doesn't mean they're a future star.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Ferrer and Del Potro could rival one another for the #4 ranking pending how Raffa's comeback goes. It'll be an interesting Aussie Open, that's for sure.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> All those guys have put on amazing performances, doesn't mean they're a future star.


Never said he was a future star. I brought his wins up to show that he can beat top 10 players, and that he's a good player.

Kei's got a winning record against Berdych. 3-1. A winning recor against Tsonga, 2-0. And has a 2-1 winning record over Ferrer. So he can beat top 10 players. Not just once. He also has bageled the world number 1, Novak Djokovic. 

I'm not expecting Nishikori to go on and wins multiple slams in the future. I expect him to be top 10 at some stage. Whats wrong with that? He's a good player, and more talented than Raonic (apart from the serve), who you all expect to reach top 10. If Kei can stay injury free, then i don't see why he can't be a top 10 player.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Who do you think is player of the year?

Djokovic for men and Serena for women.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

^ I agree with your choices Samoon.

Serena won 2 slams,YEC and a gold medal. As well as a slam in doubles and a gold in doubles

Djokovic won a slam, reached another 2 slam finals, won the WTF, and finished as year end no.1


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Tbf it is pretty obvious that Djokovic and Serena were the best players this year.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

How about These?

Most Improved player (mens):
Most Improved player (womens):

Most disappointing Player (mens):
Most Disappointing player (womens):

Comeback player of the year (mens):
Comeback player of the year (Womens):

Sportsmanship award (mens):
Sportsmanship award (womens):
----------------------------------------
Mine...

Most Improved player (mens): Martin Klizan
Most Improved player (womens): Sara Errani

Most disappointing Player (mens): This one is hard for me.
Most Disappointing player (womens): Petra Kvitova

Comeback player of the year (mens): Tommy Haas
Comeback player of the year (Womens): Yaroslava Shvedova

Sportsmanship award (mens): Juan Martin Del Potro
Sportsmanship award (womens): Sam Stosur maybe?


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Most Improved Player (mens): Jerzy Janowicz
Most Improved Player (womens): Sara Errani

Most Disappointing Player (mens): Donald Young
Most Disappointing Player (womens): Caroline Wozniacki

Comeback Player of the Year (mens): Tommy Haas
Comeback Player of the Year (Womens):Venus Williams

I can't pick sportmanship award.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Most Improved Player (mens): Jerzy Janowicz
Most Improved Player (womens): Sara Errani

Most Disappointing Player (mens): Tsonga
Most Disappointing Player (womens): Caroline Wozniacki

Sportsmanship award (mens) - Djokovic


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Any of you guys planning on going to any tournaments next year?

I'm planning on going to Wimbledon. If i can't, then the World Tour finals.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*I'm gonna try and get Wimbledon tickets but really it's pot luck in getting them so I'll probably try and pick up tickets for the Tour Finals.*_


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I' going US Open and slight chance of going AUssie maybe,


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> _*I'm gonna try and get Wimbledon tickets but really it's pot luck in getting them so I'll probably try and pick up tickets for the Tour Finals.*_


Yeah thats the problem with Wimbledon tickets.

ATP tour finals are easier to get tickets, and there is a certainty of watching some of the best tennis players in the world.



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> I' going US Open and slight chance of going AUssie maybe,


How can yuo afford to go to Australian and US :lol. Flights, tickets, hotels must cost a bit of money


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm looking to book a holiday around a masters even in Spain somewhere, or maybe France. Madrid, Valencia, Paris or Rome would be nice. Flights & tickets should be cheap and tickets very easy to come by.

Off to look at the schedule now.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

^ Nice. Why don't you try go to Roland Garros? It's around the time of some of those masters events


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> ^ Nice. Why don't you try go to Roland Garros? It's around the time of some of those masters events


Tickets will be more expensive and harder to get. I need to get to one of the earlier ones if there are any before June seeing as I hope to be in Melbourne for the start of June for 8/9 months, and after the Australian Open I can come back, well hopefully not as it'd defeat the purpose of me going there in the first place to get out of this shit country.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Most Improved player (mens): Murray
Most Improved player (womens): Errani

Most disappointing Player (mens): Tsonga 
Most Disappointing player (womens): Kvitova

Comeback player of the year (mens): Del Potro


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Tickets will be more expensive and harder to get. I need to get to one of the earlier ones if there are any before June seeing as I hope to be in Melbourne for the start of June for 8/9 months, and after the Australian Open I can come back, well hopefully not as it'd defeat the purpose of me going there in the first place to get out of this shit country.


I see. I've heard that RG tickets are fairly easy to get compared to Wimbledon though. Wouldn't mind going myself in the future.

I'm probs going to ATP tour finals next year, which is still good. I hope to see one of my favourites there. Maybe i can stick around after the match and meet one of them (Y)


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*April*
Monte-Carlo 1000 Masters, could be a bit expensive there.
Barcelona 500 Masters, tempting.

*May*
Madrid & Rome 1000 Masters.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Try Madrid and Rome because the top players are most likely to be at a Masters 1000 than a 500.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Madrid's very tempting but Barcelona is a strong possibility too. I've been to Barcelona before though, a long time ago, and I would like to see Madrid.

It all depends on when I go to Melbourne though really. Ideally I want to go out in March/April and Madrid could fit in with that. It all depends on if Blackburn are chasing promotion. If they are I'll have to stay until the end of the season. I can't go anywhere if there's promotion/play offs are on the cards. Then there's the AFL season to consider with the team I support paying the top 7 teams in the first 7 weeks of the season starting mid-late March. The conflict is so annoying.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Yah. I have a conflict with College, so i have to work my way around that. I should be fine though.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm strongly consdering going to the Aus Open, but the tickets for the mens final are already soldout :/

Still, a decent chance of some good quarter and semi final action


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Sick!!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Miss Santoro's game!!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

On the run, amazing

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UH5TMp_bH8k&feature=related


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


>


I don't even feel bad for touching myself watching that!! Just amazing, on a big point too.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I am really glad that I got to see that match live. Best shot I've ever seen.

Would have been more epic if that shot was on a match point.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

^ I bet you marked big time. I would if Jo, Del Po, Slava or Kei did that in a grand slam semi agaist a top player.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I did.
Doing that in a very important match makes it even more special.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> I am really glad that I got to see that match live. Best shot I've ever seen.
> 
> Would have been more epic if that shot was on a match point.


Well he did do another amazing shot on match point aswell.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

yeah that's true but it doesn't compare to this epic shot tbh.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

No shit


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I think this is a contender for one of the greatest Grand slam final performances of all time






What a performance by Gonzalez


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Agree...so talented


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Try this quiz guys....

http://www.sporcle.com/games/losbeatles/winner-of-every-2012-atp-tournament

You got to get every winner of an ATP tournament this year. I managed to get them all with 1:34 remaining

I got stuck for a while on the Casablanca winner, so i went through every spanish player i knew until i got it.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Missed 7.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol failed hard


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

lol. The nationalities a the side gives you a big clue. Like Finland for Nieminen.

Try this one. You have to name every Wimbledon winner. You can just put last names instead of full names incase you didn't know (Y)

http://www.sporcle.com/games/g/wimbledon

I got 96 out of 106. Not bad. You get a lot for a couple of names though, like Federer, Sampras etc...


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> Try this quiz guys....
> 
> http://www.sporcle.com/games/losbeatles/winner-of-every-2012-atp-tournament
> 
> ...


Missed 10 


nazzac said:


> lol. The nationalities a the side gives you a big clue. Like Finland for Nieminen.
> 
> Try this one. You have to name every Wimbledon winner. You can just put last names instead of full names incase you didn't know (Y)
> 
> ...


Same as you


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

US Open quiz...

http://www.sporcle.com/games/g/usopentennis

I got 87 out of 106. Missed a lot of the womens ones


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Got all correct with 46 seconds remaining


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

http://www.sporcle.com/games/stulaw78/4th-round-grand-slam-tennis-2012

In this one, you have to get every player that reached the 4th round or further in both mens and womens in grand slams of 2012.

I got 119/128.

Got all the mens ones, but not the womens.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

How the hell did you remember every single winner, that's impressive


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Some may not care, but so what. Slava's schedule for the start of 2013 from her website.

DEC 31 / Auckland, New Zealand
JAN 7 / Hobart, Australia
JAN 14 / Melbourne, Australia
FEB 4 / Fed Cup - Astana, Kazakhstan

For once, her heads in the right place because thats smart scheduling. She's playing Auckland and Hobart where she is seeded, and a higher chance of winning instead of risking Brisbane and Sydney where she wouldn't be seeded, and where there is a chance she could draw a top seed early. She has nothing to defend, so why risk a potential no pointer, when there is another tournament which she has a good chance of picking up some points.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I'd like to see how she does in Auckland


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, me too. If she plays well, and her heads in the right place she could win it. 

She needs to do well until RG if she wants to have a good year, because she has no points to defend. The Australian swing, and start of the clay swing is a good chance for her to pick up points and get into the top 20.

On the topic of Shvedova, she has won WTA comeback player of the year...



> BUENOS AIRES, Argentina - After a breakthrough 2010 season that saw her go as high as No.29 in singles and win two Grand Slam titles in doubles, she underwent knee surgery at the start of 2011 and struggled to find her winning form again, falling as low as No.259 - but Yaroslava Shvedova caught fire again in 2012, making deep runs at two Grand Slams and setting a new career-high of No.25. And for that, she is the WTA's Comeback Player Of The Year.
> 
> The left knee surgery that caused Shvedova to miss the early part of the 2011 season had some lingering effects - she wouldn't win back-to-back matches for a full 12-month span between February 2011 and February 2012. But the good results started to creep in again at a few clay court tournaments in the spring - quarterfinals of Bogotá, third round at Charleston - and it was at the biggest clay court stop, Roland Garros, where the talented Kazakh would come full circle.
> 
> ...


Well done Slava!! :cheer


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

WOW Congrats!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Only two times in the last 30 years has a player of either sex won the 1st 23 points in a match. Both times that player was Yaroslava Shvedova.

Proves that her Golden set wasn't a fluke :lol

Also, the first one was in a 2006 match against Amy Frazier. Yaroslava Shvedova was serving at 5 games to love and 40–0, one point away from a golden set, when she double-faulted. Shvedova went on to lose the match 1–6, 6–0, 6–0

^Slava is the only player who could DF when one point away from winning a golden set. And the only player that would go from winning 23 points in a row to getting double bageled in the next two sets :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

:StephenA1-6,6-0,6-0.......


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Sums her up really :lol

Brilliant at one point, shit the next. Plus the choke at 5-0 40-0.

But thats the risk you take when have an attacking game i suppose :shrug: If it works, then it's amazing, and pretty much unstoppable. If it doesn't, then UE's spray all over the place.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

OMG, that sounds like Tsonga

I must be a sucker for the entertaining, yet inconsistent ones :lol

At least Juan shows consistency


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

1-6, 6-0, 6-0? Wow, never seen a scoreline like that. That's impressive, to be able to win the first set 6-1 and then get double bageled in the next two sets. It's amazing tbh.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Sums her up really :lol
> 
> Brilliant at one point, shit the next. Plus the choke at 5-0 40-0.
> 
> But thats the risk you take when have an attacking game i suppose :shrug: If it works, then it's amazing, and pretty much unstoppable. If it doesn't, then UE's spray all over the place.


No really unstoppable it works well against players who play defensively.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> 1-6, 6-0, 6-0? Wow, never seen a scoreline like that. That's impressive, to be able to win the first set 6-1 and then get double bageled in the next two sets. It's amazing tbh.


I know. Quite amazing really. Winning the first 23 points of the match, and then getting double bageled. Only Slava could do that. Just shows how much of a special talent she's got in fucking things up :lol



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> No really unstoppable it works well against players who play defensively.


Pretty much, i said 

When they're on, High risk Players Like Tsonga are amazing. Just ask Nadal, and Federer


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Did Tsonga even beat Fed/Nadal/Djoko this year even once?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

^ Nope. His only top 10 win this year was against an injured Del Potro

The matches i was reffering to are obvious


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I know but not even beating anyo f them once this whole season is bad.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

^^Are you referring to Nadal\Djokovic\Federer?

If you are, tbf to Tsonga, he only faced Nadal once and never faced Federer this season.

Tsonga had a pretty poor season. Only beating a top 10 player once (injured player btw) is pretty bad.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

^ Yeah, it was a poor season overall. Good Wimbledon run, decent RG run, but the rest was poor. 4th round elimination in Australia, and 3rd round in the US.


He should have baten Djokovic at RG, but he didn't.

2013 should be a better year for Jo


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Laura Robson is Newcomer of the year, which the Robson fans on here will be glad to hear.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Best Matches of the year


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, i read that.

The US Open final should not be on that list, and Del Potro vs Federer should be higher imo.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

It is not the US Open final, it is the Australian open semifinal.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

They did numbers 5-3 on another article that included the US Open final.

http://www.atpworldtour.com/News/Te...rand-Slam-Olympic-Matches-Of-2012-3-To-5.aspx


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Which players from both tours, do you think will decline/fall in the rankings and why?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I hope Tsonga doesn't become a Verdasco, who was a slam contedor in 2009, and now drifts around the 2nd round places.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't think Jo will decline that much yet. I think he's got 2 years max before he starts to fall. Of course i could be wrong, and the end of last season could have been the start of his decline.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Players I will be following closely are

Dmimitrov
Kei
Raonic


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

For me...

Tsonga- Will be interesting to see if he can get back to form, as this could be his last year as an outside slam contender. I don't think he'll decline next year, but i see the possibility

Del Potro- Showed signs of getting back to his best towards the end of 2012. Could win a slam in 2013, or at least be up there. It should be an interesting season for JMDP

Shvedova- This is a big season for Slava. Injuries out of the way, and she's come back to a good level. An outside contender for a top 10 sport at some point next year. Should be aiming for top 20 at least.

Nishikori- Now's the time Kei. Time to have a consistent season, injury free, and try break top 10. Will be interesting to see if he can do it.

. None favourites

Raonic
Dimitrov
Klizan
Janowicz

Stephens
Robson
Hsieh
Barthel


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I will be interested to see Hewitt matches next year because I think he will retire next year.

Raonic too, I am fan of his style of play, I am interested to see how he develops.

Del Potro as well and obviously Federer.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Has Blake retired?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

No, he hasn't.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I miss the old generation of top players, each of them had a unique style.

Fed - All rounder
hewitt- Counter Puncher
Blake - Big hitter
Roddick - huge server
Tim Henman - Serve and volleyer


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> *I will be interested to see Hewitt matches next year because I think he will retire next year.*
> 
> Raonic too, I am fan of his style of play, I am interested to see how he develops.
> 
> Del Potro as well and obviously Federer.


Yeah, i also think he'll retire next year. Wouldn't it funny if it's Del Potro, as Del Po has retired Safin, and Roddick :lol


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Mardy Fish and David Nalbandian will miss the Aussie Open.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Not Nalbandyboo.:batista3


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Yeah, i also think he'll retire next year. Wouldn't it funny if it's Del Potro, as Del Po has retired Safin, and Roddick :lol


That's what I was thinking aswell


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Anyone watching Federer's Exo matches next week against Del Potro & Tsonga?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

If I have time I will.




nazzac said:


> Yeah, i also think he'll retire next year. Wouldn't it funny if it's Del Potro, as Del Po has retired Safin, and Roddick :lol


I hope Federer retires Hewitt.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> If I have time I will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who would you like to retire Federer?

Obviously, you don't want him to retire, but when the time comes when he wants to call it quits. Who would you prefer him to lose to?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

ROSOL!!!

Ideally he'd retire after a tournament win like he could've done at Wimbledon this year or 2 years ago.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> Ideally he'd retire after a tournament win like he could've done at Wimbledon this year or 2 years ago.


This. Like Pete Sampras who retired after winning the US Open in 2002.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Do you think Federer will win another Grand slam in his career?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Yes, Wimbledon next year.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Do you think Federer will win another Grand slam in his career?


If Nadal's not fit for the French then he's got a shot at that if he's in form. Only Nole stands in his way there. He has a shot there and at Wimbledon but I'm not overly confident he can win either. Roland Garros is his best chance, which seems funny to say. It all depends on how Nadal manages to recover from his injury.

The World Tour Finals would be a good way to go out too, or even the Davis Cup. He's still good enough to compete which is why it's sensible to carry on despite his best days being behind him, but his Slam chances are slim now with Murray's improvement and Djokovic remaining close to the level he's set himself the last two years.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Djokovic destroyed Federer in the Roland Garros this year. I think his best chance to win a slam is the Wimbledon next year tbh.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm with Samoon. Wimbledon is his best shot.

Even If Nadal is not the same when he comes back, he'll still be favourite for RG because he's that good on clay. Djokovic would definately be 2nd though. And then you got guys like Ferrer & Del Potro who are good on Clay (SF of RG for Ferrer, and Del Potro was 2 sets up against Federer). Murray is not so good on Clay, so shouldn't be that much of an issue unless he starts to play well on Clay.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

His best chances are Wimbledon and US Open


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Who would you like to retire Federer?
> 
> Obviously, you don't want him to retire, but when the time comes when he wants to call it quits. Who would you prefer him to lose to?


Who says he has to retire to someone? 

To me he wil win his final slam then hang up his racquet.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

nazzac said:


> Who would you like to retire Federer?
> 
> Obviously, you don't want him to retire, but when the time comes when he wants to call it quits. Who would you prefer him to lose to?


I'd like to see Del Potro retire Hewitt and Federer.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Juan Martin Del Potro the career ender. :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

THe Legend Killer


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Some Questions. Best shots/attributes in mens tennis...

Bets serve?

Best Forehand?

Best Backhand?

Best Volleys?

Best ROS?

Best movement?

Most Power?

This can be both mens and womens tennis, as mental doesn't have big differences between mens and womens tennis like power, and shots. 

Mentally strongest?

Mentally weakest?

------------------------------------------------------
Best serve- Raonic

Best Forehand- Federer

Best Backhand- Djokovic

Best Volleys- Llodra

Best ROS- Djokovic or Murray

Best movement- Nadal

Most Power- Del Potro

This can be both mens and womens tennis, as mental doesn't have big differences between mens and womens tennis like power, and shots. 

Mentally strongest-Nadal (can't remember him choking. Could be wrong)

Mentally weakest- Shvedova


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Best serve? - Isner

Best Forehand? - Nadal

Best Backhand? - Gasquet

Best Volleys? - Llodra

Best ROS? - Djokovic

Best movement? - Monfils

Most Power? - Del Potro

Mentally strongest? - Nadal

Mentally weakest? - Donald Young


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Best serve- Isner
Best Forehand- Federer
Best Backhand- Djokovic
Best Volleys- Tsonga
Best ROS- Murray
Best Movement- Monfils
Most Power - Del Potro
Mentally Strongest- Djokovic
Mentally Weakest- Shevdova


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Bets serve: Isner
Best Forehand: Del Potro
Best Backhand: Federer, makes me moist in my pants
Best Volleys: Llodra
Best ROS: Djokovic
Best movement: Murray
Most Power: Serena
Mentally strongest: Nadal/Djokovic
Mentally weakest: Wozniacki


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Best serve- Isner
Best Forehand- Federer
Best Backhand- Nalbandian
Best Volleys- Federer
Best Movement- Djokovic
Most Power - Del Potro
Mentally Strongest- Nadal
ntally Weakest- Young


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Federer vs Tsonga exo highlights.






Federer vs Del Potro is tonight


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

HAHA FANTASTIC, BRILLIANT POINTS!!!!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Potro won the first exho 3-6,6-3,6-4.

3 straight wins for Del Po against Fed


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Del Po :hb


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Gonna watch the highlights later


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Federer wins the 2nd exho 6:4, 7:6.

So long to Del Po's winning streak against Federer


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tournament entry lists for the start of the season

*Brisbane*

1 Murray, Andy GBR 3
2 Raonic, Milos CAN 13
3 Simon, Gilles FRA 16
4 Dolgopolov, Alexandr UKR 18
5 Nishikori, Kei JPN 19
6 Mayer, Florian GER 28
7 Melzer, Jurgen AUT 29
8 Klizan, Martin SVK 30
9 Stepanek, Radek CZE 31
10 Benneteau, Julien FRA 35
11 Baghdatis, Marcos CYP 36
12 Nieminen, Jarkko FIN 41
13 Istomin, Denis UZB 43
14 Goffin, David BEL 46
15 Dimitrov, Grigor BUL 48
16 Matosevic, Marinko AUS 49
17 Robredo, Tommy ESP @50
18 Falla, Alejandro COL 54
19 Giraldo, Santiago COL 57
20 Mathieu, Paul-Henri FRA 59
21 Baker, Brian USA 61
22 (Q)
23 (Q)
24 (Q)
25 (Q)
26 (WC)
27 (WC)
28 (WC)

*Chennai*
1 Tipsarevic, Janko SRB 9
2 Cilic, Marin CRO 15
3 Wawrinka, Stanislas SUI 17
4 Paire, Benoit FRA 47
5 Haase, Robin NED 56
6 Soeda, Go JPN 58
7 Lu, Yen-Hsun TPE 60
8 Sijsling, Igor NED 69
9 Kuznetsov, Andrey RUS 79
10 Bautista-Agut, Roberto ESP 80
11 Rufin, Guillaume FRA 90
12 Kavcic, Blaz SLO 92
13 Cipolla, Flavio ITA 93
14 Donskoy, Evgeny RUS 96
15 Bedene, Aljaz SLO 98
16 Sousa, Joao POR 99
17 Roger-Vasselin, Edouard FRA 100
18 Stakhovsky, Sergiy UKR 101
19 Bachinger, Matthias GER 104
20 Hajek, Jan CZE 105
21 Sela, Dudi ISR 109
22 (Q)
23 (Q)
24 (Q)
25 (Q)
26 (WC)
27 (WC)
28 (WC)

*Doha*
1 Nadal, Rafael ESP 4
2 Ferrer, David ESP 5
3 Gasquet, Richard	FRA 10
4 Kohlschreiber, Philipp GER 20
5 Youzhny, Mikhail RUS 25
6 Chardy, Jeremy FRA 32
7 Troicki, Viktor SRB 38
8 Lopez, Feliciano ESP 40
9 Andujar, Pablo ESP 42
10 Davydenko, Nikolay RUS 44
11 Fognini, Fabio ITA 45
12 Lacko, Lukas SVK 50
13 Ramos, Albert ESP 51
14 Zemlja, Grega SLO 55
15 Malisse, Xavier BEL 62
16 Lorenzi, Paolo ITA 63
17 Hanescu, Victor ROU 64
18 Becker, Benjamin GER 65
19 Gimeno-Traver, Daniel ESP 71
20 Dodig, Ivan CRO 73
21 Rosol, Lukas CZE 74
22 Kubot, Lukasz POL 75
23 Phau, Bjorn GER 76
24 Garcia-Lopez, Guillermo ESP 77
25 Monfils, Gael FRA 78
26 (Q)
27 (Q)
28 (Q)
29 (Q)
30 (WC)
31 (WC)
32 (WC)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Federer isn't playing any warm up tournamen?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Federer's schedule...

Australian Open
Rotterdam
Dubai
Indian Wells
Madrid
Rome
Roland-Garros
Halle
Wimbledon
Montréal
Cincinnati
US Open
Shanghai
Paris


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

He ususally plays Doha, guess not for 2013


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Glad to see Nadal back, it's been a while since he played. Can't wait for the new season.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Federer is allowed to skip more tournaments now, because he's over 30 and played over 600 matches on tour. He wants to keep himself fresh.

And i agree it's great to see Nadal back. Might be a good idea to play some smaller tournaments before the Aussie open, to get him back into the groove so to speak.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

What are the greatest tennis stories ever, IYO? Mine would be:

1. Goran wins Wimbledon 2001
2. Becker wins Wimbledon 1985
3. Krajicek wins Wimbledon (over Pistol Pete) 1996

So yeah, Wimbledon is myth.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Who do you think is the dark horse for the Aussie Open?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Potro (if you class him as a darkhorse)or David Ferrer. Maybe even Tsonga if he shows improvement


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^Of course you say Tsonga


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

^ Whats wrong with that?

If he shows improvement from last year then he goes down as a dark horse for the title. You all know, if Tsonga plays well he's capable of beating the best in the world, so if he keeps that level, then i don't see why he can't win a slam. Thats why i class him as a darkhorse. 

If his form remains the same as most of last season, then he's got next to no chance, and i don't consider him a darkhorse.

Also, Berdych could be a darkhorse for the title.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah, Berdych had a good season last year, wouldn't be surprised if he made the semis tbh.

As for Tsonga, I can't see him getting further than the quarters tbh.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Spoiler: spoiler



Djokovic wins


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Yeah, Berdych had a good season last year, wouldn't be surprised if he made the semis tbh.
> 
> As for Tsonga, I can't see him getting further than the quarters tbh.


With Tsonga, it depends on his form and his draw. If he draws Nadal in his Quarter and is playing well, then he may reach the semis. If he isn't playing well, then i agree with you.

Also, one of the younger players have potential to go quite far. Nishikori, Raonic, Janowicz could make it to the Quarter Finals.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Djokovic just battered Ferrer in the Abu Dhabi exho :lol

Showing what's going to come enxt year maybe


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

BREAKING: NADAL OUT OF THE AUSSIE OPEN!!

Craig Gabriel ‏@crosscourt1
JUST IN - official. Rafa Nadal is out of the Australian Open due to stomach virus.

Jon Wertheim ‏@jon_wertheim
From the camp : Rafa Nadal will not play DOHA & MELBOURNE... a stomach virus makes him stop his rehabilitation and thinks in the new season

Shame


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow, that really sucks. I was really looking forward to see him play. Shame


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Shit, he's going to lose so many points


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Personally i think this 'stomach virus' is a cover up for his knee. I don't think his knee is fully recovered yet, but they don't want to say anything.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Agree with you there, how can stomach virus make you go out for 4 weeks?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

That certainly means that Ferrer will pass him in the rankings and most likely be seeded 4th for RG. That means that if Rafa returns in time, then there is a strong possibility that he faces Djokovic, Murray or Federer in the Quarter Finals.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I wouldn't say certainly, after the Aussie Open(if Nadal plays after that tournament), there are still a few tournaments before the RG, in which Nadal can get points and still be seeded 4th.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Well with Nadal missing for over 8 months now, i think he may be rusty when he returns. I don't know when he'll return, but i expect it to be in time for clay season. Nadal is losing a load of points here, because he was a finalist last year, so it's most likely that he'll fall down in the rankings. Ferrer is 185 points behind Rafa atm, so will most likely pass him before the Australian open, get his Australian open points which will take him further ahead, and pick up his points after Australia to hold that spot. Ferrer is no mug on clay, so he'll likely pick up some good points during clay season.

Unless Ferrer screws up, i expect him to be seeded 4th at RG.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Fair enough.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Viruses can be pretty bad or just one day things. I think it's more a case of it halting his rehab that's ruling him out. No way he'd be ready missing even more recovery time. French will be really interesting if he slips to 5th. Strong chance of him facing 3 of Federer/Djokivic/Murray/Ferrer if he makes the Final is :mark:*


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

> "But this virus didn't allow me to practice this past week and therefore I am sorry to announce that I will not play in Doha and the Australian Open.
> 
> "As my team and doctors say, the safest thing to do is to do things well and this virus has delayed my plans of playing these weeks.


Understandable if it affects your practice and preparations, and a blow to tournament organisers.

Hopefully he's back for Roland Garros. Sadly, the knee injury may lead to his premature retirement


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Slava's Auckland Quarter...

(1)Agnieszka Radwanska (POL) v Kristina Mladenovic (FRA)
Simona Halep (ROU) v Arantxa Rus (NED)
(wc)Eugenie Bouchard (CAN) v Elena Vesnina (RUS)
Lara Arruabarrena-Vecino (ESP) v (6)Yaroslava Shvedova (KAZ)

Should reach the Quarter Finals at least. Interesting potential QF with Aga. Some reason, i see another choke coming there . Slava will probs win the first set, be a break up in the 2nd, and have a chance to serve it out. but fails to do so in typical fashion. Aga takes the 2nd and then easily wins the 3rd.

Brisbane main draw
(1) Andy Murray (GBR) vs Bye
Tatsuma Ito (JPN) vs Qualifier
Radek Stepanek (CZE) vs (WC) Lleyton Hewitt (AUS)
(8) Martin Klizan (SVK) vs Denis Istomin (UZB)

(4) Alexandr Dolgopolov (UKR) vs Bye
Julien Benneteau (FRA) vs Jarkko Nieminen (FIN)
Tommy Robredo (ESP) vs Qualifier
(5) Kei Nishikori (JPN) vs Marinko Matosevic (AUS)

(6) Florian Mayer (GER) vs Santiago Giraldo (COL)
(WC) Benjamin Mitchell (AUS) vs Marcos Baghdatis (CYP)
Qualifier vs Alejandro Falla (COL)
(3) Gilles Simon (FRA) vs Bye

(7) Jurgen Melzer (AUT) vs Qualifier
(WC) Matthew Ebden (AUS) vs David Goffin (BEL)
Grigor Dimitrov (BUL) vs Brian Baker (USA)
(2) Milos Raonic (CAN) vs Bye

Hoping for a Murray vs Kei semi final. Raonic is a good shout for the final here.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Real pity about Nadal, as others have said it may be to cover up his knee injury or something. I was looking forward to him coming back though as I was intrigued as to how he would fare against the rest of the top ten or so. I'm afraid he might never come back at full strength now, he's likely going to be very very rusty when he does come back and it'll take him a little while to attempt to get back to his best. I believe the era of Murray/Djokovic (hopefully with Del Potro added in later in the season) is upon us!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Womens Brisbane is stacked. Serena, Azarenka & Sharapova competing.


(1)Victoria Azarenka (BLR) v BYE
Sabine Lisicki (GER) v Lucie Safarova (CZE)
Urszula Radwanska (POL) v Tamira Paszek (AUT)
Q v (8)Caroline Wozniacki (DEN)

(3)Serena Williams (USA) v Varvara Lepchenko (USA)
Alize Cornet (FRA) v Q
Sloane Stephens (USA) v Dominika Cibulkova (SVK)
Sofia Arvidsson (SWE) v (7)Samantha Stosur (AUS)

(6)Petra Kvitova (CZE) v Carla Suarez Navarro (ESP)
Lucie Hradecka (CZE) v Anastasia Pavlyuchenkova (RUS)
(wc)Olivia Rogowska (AUS) v Q
Anna Tatishvili (GEO) v (4)Angelique Kerber (GER)

(5)Sara Errani (ITA) v Q
Daniela Hantuchova (SVK) v Lourdes Dominguez Lino (ESP)
Roberta Vinci (ITA) v (wc)Jarmila Gajdosova (AUS)
BYE v (2)Maria Sharapova (RUS)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Understandable if it affects your practice and preparations, and a blow to tournament organisers.
> 
> Hopefully he's back for Roland Garros. Sadly, the knee injury may lead to his premature retirement


Very likely will, I really don't see him coming back to his very peak after this long from the game, but we'll jsut have to wait and see.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Nadal may turn to the Spanish version of Hewitt - shows the hunger and fight that he's renowned for, but the injuries fatigue him quicker and thus he cannot challenge the top guys in the big games.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Jo Willy wins in the Hopman cup against Verdasco.

The Season has started!! Serena wins her first match, as does Kvitova.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Kei defeats Matosevic 7-5,6-2. Good first match of the season for King Kei.

Wozniacki has lost already :lol to Pervak in 3 sets. Kerber & Errani also won


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

ASB starts tomorrow


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Slava wins her first match of the year 6-3,6-2. Didn't see it, but it looked like a mixed performance. Many winners, but many errors too.

In other results, Hantuchova defeated Errani, Pavlyuchenkova defeated Kvitova, Niculescu beat Robson, and Sharapova has withdrawn from Brisbane.

In the mens Brisbane tournament, there were wins for Istomin over Klizan, Robredo over Harrison, and Dimitrov over Baker. There were also wins for Melzer, Falla, and Goffin


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsonga showing his improvements today after working with Rasheed. His backhand looked a lot better, and his ROS wasn't as bad as normal. He defeated Isner 6-3,6-2 in the Hopman cup. Looking forward to seeing his season start proper in Sydney.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

lolshvedova


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

That's a bad loss :lol. Didn't watch the match, but from what i've read, she was terrible. Slava has been struggling to win matches since Wimbledon. Since Wimbledon Slava has yet to get beyond the 2nd round of any event. When she has played well she has choked when closing it out and when she hasn't played well...results like this have happened. The Lisicki match at the Olympics has killed her confidence. She needs to get that back ASAP.

Nishikori is a break up in his match though, so there is a positive for me atm. Hopefully he'll win here and continue to rise


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Im surprised Julia Georges is already out but she is in the doubles with Shvedova.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Even when she's screwing up in singles, Slava is still a great doubles player.

Nishikori beat Robredo 6-3,6-3 so i'm happy for today


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Monfils was impressice against Kohlschreiber today


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Good win for Monfils. Didn't see the match, but it looks like he's getting back on the right track.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Tomic beat Djokovic @ the Hopman Cup. Get in


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Good win for Monfils. Didn't see the match, but it looks like he's getting back on the right track.


Lol I give it 1 month


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Istomin defeats Hewitt in straight sets in Brisbane.

Serena is playing atm against Stephens and Murray is gonna play around 1 hour later.

Azarenka won against Pervak easily.



sXe_Maverick said:


> Tomic beat Djokovic @ the Hopman Cup. Get in


In straight sets. That's surprising.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

It's the hopma Cup so I wouldn't pay much attention to it


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Serena wins 6-4, 6-3


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Djokovic was poor and Tomic played really well apparently. Also, Ivanovic had to cary team Serbia in Mixed doubles.

Azarenka vs Serena in the semi finals!!

Murray should win today. Maybe he can set up a semi final clash against Nishikori



Posterizer said:


> It's the hopma Cup so I wouldn't pay much attention to it


I'm paying attention to Jo's matches in it :lol

Looking to see if any improvements have been made under Rasheed


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Didn't know he had a new coach, that should be interesting.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Jo got a new coach towards the end of last season. Good move tbh, because he was poor throughout most of last season and he needed a coach. Glad he recognised that and appointed one. From what i've seen from him so far this season, he's improved his BH and ROS a little, so hopefully they keep working on them.

Real test for Jo is when his season starts for proper next week. Then we'll see if those improvements have been made properly.

Millman serving for the 2nd set against Murray. Thats suprising, although he's already had SP's on Murray's serve.

Edit* Murray breaks back. He should close it out now. 

Oh wait. Looks like i Jinxed him. Millman wins the 2nd set

Benoit Paire just destroyed Sela 6-1,6-0 in 40 minutes


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

David Ferrer is coasting in Doha


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll be shocked if he doesn't win it. Although Brands is playing well, and is a dangerous player when he is, so if he gets past Gasquet then it could be difficult for Ferrer i9f Ferrer gets through too.

King Kei is playing tonight against Dolgopolov. Cmon Kei!!!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

King Kei wins 6-4,7-6. . Had his knee taped though, which is quite worrying. Hopefully it's just precautionary. Semi final against Murray is next for Kei, so that should be interesting. He's in a no lose situation here. if he loses then he loses to one of the best players in the game today, and if he wins he beats one of the best players currently and advances to the final.

Slava and Goerges won doubles again today, and are in the final tonight. Slava & Julia could make a great doubles team i reckon.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol Davydenko finally finds form


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Ferrer will still beat him though i reckon 

Interesting match starting soon between Cilic and Paire. Paire was fantastic yesterday, and when on that form is very dangerous


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Robson vs Stephens in the first round of Hobart next week. Two of the young players facing each other, should be interesting. Slava needs to sue this tournament to find form for the Aussie open


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Davydenko just easily beat Ferrer 6-2,6-3 :shock

Berdych lost to Bautista Augt.

Tsonga is injured and out of Sydney. Well fuck!!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I knew it!!! :kobe


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I knew Davy had been playing well but i didn't expect that. Brilliant performance


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

The old Davydenko might be back


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

If he wins against Gasquet then he gets into the seeding positions.

Slava plays doubles final soon. It's streamed too, so i can watch it. If she wins doubles and Kei wins tonight then that would be awesome


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hope she wins cause I love Goerges lol


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Hopefully winning doubles helps give Slava confidence in singles (hopefully)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Not really, doubles is not as mentally tough, and we all know what her weakness is


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Well she can't make it more obvious :lol

She's mentally weak, and that won't change, but she's also got no confidence atm. She's not even been playing at a top 50 level consistently recently. She needs to gain some confidence more than anything atm, and i'm hoping a doubles title will help in some way. It's not the same as singles i know, but anything to start building confidence.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Wasn't expecting that from Davydenko, good for him.

Btw, what happened to Tsonga? Why is he not going to play in the Aussie Open? That sucks.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Hamstring injury. I think he'll make the Aussie open, i just think he's missing Sydney which is good news.

Slava and Julia lost in doubles  Played well in the first, but dropped off after that and Black raised her game.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh ok, that's good. Thought he was also going to miss the Aussie Open.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

They lost dam

Radwanska looks like she is about to win.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Kei retired against Murray due to knee injury.

He was doing well before his knee started giving him problems, and then he was forced to retire. Such a shame 

Murray faces Dimitrov in the final tonight. Serena has just battered another player, and it was an in form Pavlyuchenkova :lol


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Davydenko's good run is over. Gasquet defeats him 3-6,7-6,6-3 in the final of Doha

Anyone seen the Hobart draw. Talk about a field full of inconsistent players and headcases, worst of which is Slava.

(1)Hsieh v Peng
Niculescu v Q
Jovanovski v Medina Garrigues
Flipkens v (6)Schiavone

(3)Zakopalova v Babos
Pironkova v Begu
Scheepers v Cornet
(wc)Barty v (7)Pavlyuchenkova

(5)Suarez Navarro v Govortsova
(wc)Gajdosova v Oprandi
Q v Vesnina
Dominguez Lino v (4)Shvedova

(8)Stephens v Robson
Q v Halep
Q v (wc)Bobusic
Barthel v (2)Cirstea


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol get ready for some crazy results


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Pavs has withdrawn so thats one less headcase in the draw. It's impossible to predict who is going to win that because most of those players can win it if they play well. But thats the big thing, 'If' they play well.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm picking )Pavlyuchenkova


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Posterizer said:


> I'm picking )Pavlyuchenkova


She's withdrawn due to her playing Brisbane final.

I'm going to say Barthel, but i'm not confident in that.

If Shvedova doesn't do good here, then i fully give up in beliveing she'll come good, because there will be no hope of her having a good season in this form. Plus she's got points to defend by the time RG rolls around. 

I thought she'd finish top 20 this year, but i seriously doubt that unless she picks up form soon.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

)Schiavone then


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Murray def. Dimitov 7-6,6-4 to win Brisbane

Stephens won the battle you the youngsters against Robson, 6-4,7-6


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Cannot wait for Aussie open to get underway, get to watch Fed play agaib


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Same here with Del Po and Tsonga. 

I've got this draw permitting...

Semi Finalists
Djokovic
Murray
Federer
Del Potro

Final
Djokovic vs Murray- Djokovic wins

and on the womens...

Semi Finalists
Serena
Azarenka
Sharapova
Someone between 5-8. Maybe Li if she plays well.

Final
Serena vs Azarenka or Sharapova- either way Serena wins

My Favourites Predicted results
Del Potro- Semi Finals
Tsonga- Quarter Finals
Nishikori- 4th round
Shvedova- 2nd round or 3rd depending on the draw and her form


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Federer doesn't have that much longer to play though.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

He'll be fine

I'm looking forward to seeing Jo again, because i want to see if he continues to show the improvements he's made


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Which top seeds do you think are vunerable to an early exit at the Australian open.

The mens, i see the top 4 seeds doing okay, and Del Potro. Tsonga is quite prone to an early exit because of his injury and such. I always think Berdych is vunerable too, and it's the same here.

The womens, i see every top 10 player bar the top 3 being prone to an early elimination. Most of them are playing really bad, and a lot of the lower seeds are dangerous if they hit form. I think below the top 3, the draw is wide open here


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Only women players not in danger of an early exit from a poor showing are Serena and Azarenka. They can play poor and get away with it. None of the others can. Not even Sharapova. How serious was Azarenka's foot injury btw? I'm guessing she isn't out but she pulled out of the Serena match iir. Running scared?

Aussie Open is always the one I miss most of. Damn time zones.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't think Vika's foot injury is all that serious. She's not playing this week, so she should be fine for the Aussie open.

Funny thing is with Serena is that she didn't even play that great in Brisbane but still won it with absolute ease :lol. Big shock if she doesn't win the AO. The only players below them 2 who are in some sort of form are Radwanska & Li. Li is inconsistent, so there is always a chance that she goes out, and i think Aga is beatbale for those lower seeds. Of course it would require them to play well, but i could see one of those players doing it if they do play well.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Anyone flollowing Heineken


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

^ I try to follow all the tournaments that are on in some way


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Serena's power is too much for any of them to deal with bar Azarenka and even Azarenka is relying on errors to get into the match. Radwanska's great but there's a glass ceiling that she can't excel past because of her lack of power to make winners. 

Wouldn't call Azarenka winning a shock. Maybe anyone but her and Serena. Anyone other than Azarenka beating Serena I'd call a shock though. It'd probably involve Serena imploding though.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Okay, i'll be suprised if Serena doesn't win  I agree that Azarenka has got the best shot at beating her, but if she is to go out, i have a feeling it might be to an unexpected player.

Shvedova won 6-4,6-1. Continues to win easily in the 1st round, so we are due for a disapointing loss in the 2nd :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Who is she playing


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Vesina again :lol

Time for Revenge :evil:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hope she wins


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

She needs to win imo.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Why does she not get seeded or something


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I think she's confirmed as a seed. Looking at http://tennis4wta.com/Siralama/s1_50.html only Stephens & Barthel can pass her in the rankings i think.

It's more to do with her confidence and form. If she loses here then i don't see her doing anything in melbourne. If she has a good run and gains some confidence then she has a better chance in doing well at AO.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Azarenka withdrew due to a botched pedicure or something odd like that.

As far as the AO goes, if Serena doesn't take it in a canter then I'll be stunned - she's been absolute dominant the last 6 months, and I'd be comfortable putting a bet on her doing a grand slam.

That said, if Maria's shoulder is 100%, and Azarenka is in top form, they are the only two who could trouble her. I hope that Wozniacki can do well and at least get a quarter final berth


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Botched pedicure? Did she broke a nail or something


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Not a clue, just heard she wanted one done on her day off and the nail got infected or something to that effect.

Aus Open draws released on Friday @ 11am AEDST. Hopefully Hewitt gets a competitive draw that can see him face a high seed in another epic 4th round match.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Or the 1st round. ique2


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Draw is this firday or saturday. 

I have a feeling that Del Po & Federer might get drawn in the same Quarter again


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I have a strong feeling Hewitt will get a top seed for first round unfortunately.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Don't see Hewitt doing much to be honest.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

If by doing much you mean going past the 4th round then of course not.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Who do you guys reckon will be the suprise packages?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Vesina def Slava again 4-6,6-2,6-1.

That was one of the worst performances i have ever seen from her. Terrible footwork, which led to UE's all over the place. She's quite frankly a mess atm, and will be lucky to be top 100 after Wimbledon


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

But still probably make the SF atleast at Aussie if she plays well right?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

She'll win it if she plays well 

All jokes aside, she's shit atm. I can play better tennis than her :lol. I've defended her time and time again in hope that she'll come good again. I have often times gone way overboard and over-rated her a lot (as Samoon has pointed out on a few times) just to believe that she can return to form. But i can't defend her or have any hope in her when she is playing like this.

You win guys


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

FINALLY

Atleast you like Del Potro


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> She'll win it if she plays well
> 
> All jokes aside, she's shit atm. I can play better tennis than her :lol. I've defended her time and time again in hope that she'll come good again. I have often times gone way overboard and over-rated her a lot (as Samoon has pointed out on a few times) just to believe that she can return to form. But i can't defend her or have any hope in her when she is playing like this.
> 
> You win guys


Finally. 

I think you were expecting a lot from her because of that golden set against Errani. You were always bringing that up when you were defending her.

She isn't that good as you thought and it is good that you finally realized that.

Really can't wait for the Aussie Open, finally after 2 long months I get to see Federer play again. I'm so excited. Hoping he avoids Del Potro or Berdych in the quarters. They are the ones imo who stand a good chance in eliminating Federer.

As for the women's, really can't see anyone bar Serena winning tbh, I don't think even Azarenka stands much of a chance against Serena. Even if Serena doesn't play very well, I expect her to win. She is that good. I hope to see Kvitova do well, she didn't had a good season last year, so I hope this season she can have a better year.

I'm also hoping to see Hewitt do well.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Well Stosur lost again, first round exit in Sydney, so she's got little to no chance in Melbourne.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Finally.
> 
> I think you were expecting a lot from her because of that golden set against Errani. You were always bringing that up when you were defending her.
> 
> She isn't that good as you thought and it is good that you finally realized that.


TBH, my expectations for this season was a top 20 finish. Given the position she was in at the start of the season, i thought that was a good expectation. But she'll be lucky to finish top 50 at this rate.

I over-rated her a lot, i know. I knew then in some cases, but i think most of my comments were because i want to see her do well, and i believed she could do really well. During that slump in the 2nd half of last season, i was waiting on the day where she could return to the form she showed during RG and Wimbledon, but now i'm thinking that just could have been the form of her life and that she's already reached her peak level. I have little to no hope and expectation in her anymore, and you could say that it's brought me back down to earth. :lol. But i'll continue to support her (Y)

You guys were right, and i was wrong. Everyone over-rates their favourite teams/players, but i was way over-board with her. Now i've realised that she just isn't as good as i thought.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Well Stosur lost again, first round exit in Sydney, so she's got little to no chance in Melbourne.


Anything is possible in thw WTA


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Stosur is so bad in her home country :lol

Tell me guys, am i as bad with my other favourites as i was with Slava? :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Tsonga


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Posterizer said:


> Tsonga


Really? I always thought i was fairly reasonable with Tsonga.

A good top 10 player, who on his day can beat almost anybody is the way i see him. If i was going around saying Jo will win a slam, then i would agree, but i don't really say that.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Tsonga is hard not to love though. His energy and passion is affectious. Plus, he clearly does have a lot of talent.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> Tsonga is hard not to love though. His energy and passion is affectious. Plus, he clearly does have a lot of talent.


I agree with this.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Really? I always thought i was fairly reasonable with Tsonga.
> 
> A good top 10 player, who on his day can beat almost anybody is the way i see him. If i was going around saying Jo will win a slam, then i would agree, but i don't really say that.


Yea except when was the last time he did beat a top player like top 5?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Posterizer said:


> Yea except when was the last time he did beat a top player like top 5?


2011. But what has that got to do with much? 

It's not like i'm saying he'll win a slam a be top 4 soon anyway. The question is, how do i over-rate Tsonga? 

I could see with Slava, but with Tsonga i'm near enought spot on. He's a good top 10 player who on his day can beat anyone. He's beaten eveyr member of the top 4 in a grand slam, so he's proven he can beat the best on the big occassions.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Po wins in Kooyong class Exho tournament against Mathieu.

Apparently it wasn't a great performance, but a get the job done performance. Hopefully he'll do well in Melbourne.

Nishikori was scheduled to be in this Exho tournament, but withdrew because of that injury he sustained last week. Hopefully he'll be fit in time for Melbourne.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Hewitt beat Raonic, the Aussie Open title has his name written over it now :side:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> 2011. But what has that got to do with much?
> 
> It's not like i'm saying he'll win a slam a be top 4 soon anyway. The question is, how do i over-rate Tsonga?
> 
> I could see with Slava, but with Tsonga i'm near enought spot on. He's a good top 10 player who on his day can beat anyone. He's beaten eveyr member of the top 4 in a grand slam, so he's proven he can beat the best on the big occassions.


You JUST said oh he can beat anybody when he's playing well but he hasn't in over a whole year


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Posterizer said:


> You JUST said oh he can beat anybody when he's playing well but he hasn't in over a whole year


Because he hasn't been playing well. He's had the odd flashes, but overall he was poor in 2012.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

i would say nazzac overrates Tsonga a little bit, not as much as Shedova definitely but he does overrate Tsonga a little bit. he considers Tsonga as a dark horse in the aussie open which i found it ridiculous because there are clearly players who are now better than him and he hasn't been playing well for over a year now. he always says that if Tsonga plays well he can beat anybody, IF he plays well he is awesome, if he plays well he can reach the final, etc. he clearly hasn't been playing at that level for a while now so i don't think nazzac should be expecting that much from him. maybe the way he is playing now is his level. unless he shows some form of improvement in the next few months, you shouldn't be expecting much from him tbh. the things that i would expect from him this year is to reach the round of 16 or the quarters in a slam, to win a few small titles this year and to stay in the top 10.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

SO what? He plays well once every 10 mathes and you assume he's a top player? That would be like every top 50 player who beats a top player every now and then.

Tsonga is one of my favorite players but i don't rate him highly as you should.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

My expectations for Tsonga at the Aussie open is a Quarter Final finish. My expectations for him this season is to finish top 8, and win a few small titles. Not much different from your expectations, so if i have too high expectations for him, you guys must have too.

I said he's a darkhorse because there is always a question mark over him. I would certainly say he's dangerous when he's on form, but not when he isn't. I said that he's a darkhorse if he plays well, and i don't see why not. If he's not playing well, then yeah, he's not a darkhorse.

And, when did i ever say he was a top player? The top players are Djokovic, Murray, Federer and maybe Nadal depending on his return. When have i said that Tsonga is as good as them normally? I said, on Peak form he's as good as them, which obviously he doesn't show every match. Tsonga is a top 8 player, and thats the way i see him. If you don't think he's a top 8 player then name 8 players who are better than him? I'm not expecting Jo to become top 4 or win a slam, i expect him to maintain his top 8 position, albeit with better performances than most of last year.

Jo's main problems are that he's got glaring weaknesses in his BH & ROS. They are only reliable when he's on top form, but most of the time they are not. Thats why Rasheed has been brought in. To work on those weaknesses and make them adaquet, and so far from what i've seen, he's improved in those areas. As for his normal level, it's hard to say really, because he's so up and down. I don't think anyone can pin point Jo's normal level tbh.

Your saying that i over-rate him just because i say that when he plays at his peak form, he can beat almost anybody, which is true. Juts ask Nadal, Federer, Djokovic, Murray etc... He's beaten all 4 of them. In general, i rate him a little bit higher than you unless you think he's not a top 10 player. In which case, name 10 players who are better than Tsonga?
Right now, he's the 8th best player in tennis imo. I think the 7 ranked higher than him are better players overall. Where would you place him?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Anyone seen this shot from Paire?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't think I would ever class Tsonga as a 'dark horse' for a slam title because it would mean him putting in two or three incredible performances in a row, which I don't think he's capable of doing now. He can sometimes create one amazing match to make people think he can go far, but he doesn't seem to be able to keep going and sustain it.

I think he's capable of creating a shock win in a slam, but I don't think he's capable of winning one. If he learned to play the incredible matches he's sometimes had regularly then sure, but he can't.

I can't wait for the Aussie Open. I think it'll be either Murray or Djokovic to win, hopefully they are on opposite sides of the draw so they can both make the final.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

The draw could open up for Tsonga though to make it to the semis, like it did at Wimbledon. Therefore he wouldn't have to sustain a great level for 2 weeks or 1 week as he's still capable of seeing off the players he should beat, when he isn't playing all that well or playing average. The stars will have to align for him, sure. But there is always a chance he could pull an amazing performance in the semi finals or final.

Anyways, i never really full classed him as a darkhorse. I said maybe, depending on his run up into the tournament. But he got injured, so i'm unsure what to expect from him in Melbourne. I'll be happy with the Quarter Finals.

I think the only player you could really class as a darkhorse is Del Potro. He's won a slam before, He's beaten the top players before, and he offers more of a threat to the top players than say, Ferrer. Ferrer is a good player, but doesn't pose muhc of a threat to any top 4 member off clay. Berdych is in the same boat as Tsonga really.

To choose 2 out of the top 4 seeds to play the final, i would choose Federer-Djokovic. Their matches are really good. See Wimbledon & Tour Finals for examples. I prefer that match up than a Murray-Djokovic match. The problem is with them 2 is that they cancel each other out so they end up having long rallys all the time.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I guess it depends on what tennis you enjoy. I really quite like long rallies, I like seeing thought put into play, not just big shot after big shot but the ability to work a point, gain an advantage to either hit a winner or force an error. Murray and Djokovic are both incredibly good at that which is why I love their matches.

There's nothing worse than watching two ballbashers, or one ballbasher on a bad day where they end of going for shots all the time (like they usually do) but missing a whole lot of them, or one guy getting blown off the court with power because I find it boring. You can hit so many winners that it just doesn't look impressive to me after a while.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't mind rally's, but at times with Murray & Djokovic it seems like they are going nowhere. They are too simular, so end up cancelling each other out a lot of times. There's only so much of that i can take before getting bored. They are capable of having really good matches, as i enjoyed their AO SF last year, but some times the matches aren't great like The US Open final. If they play each other in the final, i'll watch it no doubt, because i'm a tennis fan. It's just not my desired final if you get me. 

The matches i find best are the style clashes. Nadal-Federer for example is a great clash of styles, and thats what made their matches great. 2 attacking players playing well seem to entertain me more than 2 defensive players playing well. I enjoyed Federer vs Tsonga at Wimbledon 2011 for example.

But you like the Murray-Djokovic matches, which is fine. I'm not going to tell you to think otherwise. Everyone is different after all


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Anyone seen this shot from Paire?


I did that once. :kobe


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I did it twice  lol.

on another note, i watched a video of Shvedova & another player doing the skywalk in Auckland. This person asked them "which is scarier. Doing the skywalk or playing a tennis match in front of a crowd?"

Left me thinking, She should have asked Slava "What's scarier. Doing the skywalk or having a match point" :lol


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Hewitt won again in that Exho tournament, beating Berdych in straights. Shame he's going to be battered by Del Potro in the final haha


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> My expectations for Tsonga at the Aussie open is a Quarter Final finish. My expectations for him this season is to finish top 8, and win a few small titles. Not much different from your expectations, so if i have too high expectations for him, you guys must have too.


Didn't you say you would expect him to reach the final in one of the slams if he plays well? Must be a mistake by me then, my bad.



> I said he's a darkhorse because there is always a question mark over him. I would certainly say he's dangerous when he's on form, but not when he isn't. I said that he's a darkhorse if he plays well, and i don't see why not. If he's not playing well, then yeah, he's not a darkhorse.


But he barely plays well often, he is very incosistent. One match he plays well, the other he doesn't. Not sure how can you consider him as a dark horse when he is so incosistent. 



> And, when did i ever say he was a top player? The top players are Djokovic, Murray, Federer and maybe Nadal depending on his return. When have i said that Tsonga is as good as them normally? I said, on Peak form he's as good as them, which obviously he doesn't show every match.


No. He is not as good as them in his peak form. If the top players play well against him, they will beat him even when Tsonga plays well because their peak level is much higher than Tsonga's. If the top players have a bad day or are playing average then Tsonga(on form) would probably beat them.



> Your saying that i over-rate him just because i say that when he plays at his peak form, he can beat almost anybody, which is true. Juts ask Nadal, Federer, Djokovic, Murray etc... He's beaten all 4 of them.


And when was the last time he has beaten one of them? Quite a while ago.



nazzac said:


> The draw could open up for Tsonga though to make it to the semis, like it did at Wimbledon. Therefore he wouldn't have to sustain a great level for 2 weeks or 1 week as he's still capable of seeing off the players he should beat, when he isn't playing all that well or playing average. The stars will have to align for him, sure. But there is always a chance he could pull an amazing performance in the semi finals or final.


Tbf, in Wimbledon, he was lucky that he didn't face one of the top players in the quarters though(Rosol eliminated Nadal) and those kind of upsets happens once in a blue moon. And him putting 2 great performances in a row is still unlikely.
Btw, it is not only about putting amazing performances, it is also about dealing with the pressure, like when playing in the final, there is a lot of pressure on you and it is really hard to cope with that, etc, if you get what I mean.



> Berdych is in the same boat as Tsonga really.


I disagree with that, Berdych is a better player than Tsonga(he is in much better form too atm), he is much more consistent and I would say poses a bigger threat to the top 4( for example, he eliminated Federer in the quarters last year and didn't play badly against Murray in the semis)



nazzac said:


> I enjoyed Federer vs Tsonga at Wimbledon 2011 for example.


You only enjoyed that match because Tsonga won. :side:

Seriously though, that match was really entertaining to watch.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Monfils vs Ferrer1


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Didn't you say you would expect him to reach the final in one of the slams if he plays well? Must be a mistake by me then, my bad.


I said he could possibly reach the final at Wimbledon if the stars align for him, because grass is his best surface. Very Unlikely, i know.



Samoon said:


> But he barely plays well often, he is very incosistent. One match he plays well, the other he doesn't. Not sure how can you consider him as a dark horse when he is so incosistent.


I never really classed him as a true darkhorse, just a borderline Darkhorse. You never know, he might get all his shit matches out of the way before facing a top 4 member



Samoon said:


> No. He is not as good as them in his peak form. If the top players play well against him, they will beat him even when Tsonga plays well because their peak level is much higher than Tsonga's. If the top players have a bad day or are playing average then Tsonga(on form) would probably beat them.


I think you misunderstood what i wrote. Peak form Tsonga is as good as the top players normally. Not when they are on peak form.



Samoon said:


> And when was the last time he has beaten one of them? Quite a while ago.


That is true. But he was bad for most of last year tbh. The RG QF destroyed him mentally i think



Samoon said:


> Tbf, in Wimbledon, he was lucky that he didn't face one of the top players in the quarters though(Rosol eliminated Nadal) and those kind of upsets happens once in a blue moon. And him putting 2 great performances in a row is still unlikely.
> Btw, it is not only about putting amazing performances, it is also about dealing with the pressure, like when playing in the final, there is a lot of pressure on you and it is really hard to cope with that, etc, if you get what I mean.


That is true, and thats what i was getting at really. If it happens again, then it'll open for him a little more. The Pressure of a final is something Jo has faced before, so it wouldn't be the first time in a final for him, although there will be a lot of pressue still.



Samoon said:


> I disagree with that, Berdych is a better player than Tsonga(he is in much better form too atm), he is much more consistent and I would say poses a bigger threat to the top 4( for example, he eliminated Federer in the quarters last year and didn't play badly against Murray in the semis)


But Berdych is also very prone to a shock exit. Plus, for some reason he plays his best against Federer. I don't see him reaching the semis unless he draws Federer in his Quarter again. I'm not saying Tsonga isn't prone, because he is too. I just class them in the same category when it comes down to choosing AO favourites, although your probs right in saying Berdych is higher up than Tsonga because he's in better form.



Samoon said:


> You only enjoyed that match because Tsonga won. :side:
> 
> Seriously though, that match was really entertaining to watch.


Tsonga winning made it better, but that was an awesome match


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

What the hell is a borderline dark horse and true dark horse? There is no different dark horse, and you've always said Tsonga was a dark horse?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

When Samoon asked about Darkhorses, i said Del Potro, Ferrer & maybe Tsonga , Not for definate.

And the borderline darkhorse is just some shit i made up. Meaning, it really depends on a lot of things like form, the draw etc... Some may see him as a darkhorse, some may not. A potential darkhorse if you will.

A True Darkhorse is someone like Del Potro & maybe Ferrer, who really can't be debated. Some other shit i made up, but i had to get my point across some way.

Anyway, draw is being made in just over 1 hour


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Full mens draw

[1]Djokovic v Mathieu
Harrison v Giraldo
Qualifier v Lopez
Troicki v [31]Stepanek
[27]Querrey v Qualifier
Qualifier v Baker
Kamke v Cipolla
Qualifier v [15]Wawrinka

[11]Monaco v Kuznetsov
Anderson v Lorenzi
Malisse v Andujar
Goffin v [22]Verdasco
[26]Melzer v Kukushkin
Fognini v Bautista-Agut
Qualifier v Rufin
Russell v [5]Berdych

-------------------

[4]Ferrer v Rochus
Karlovic v Qualifier
Millman v Ito
Ramos v [28]Baghdatis
[23]Youzhny v Ebden
Donskoy v Ungur
Qualifier v Berlocq
Hanescu v [16]Nishikori

[10]Almagro v Qualifier
Gimeno-Traver v Kubot
Phau v Devvarman
Bolelli v [24]Janowicz
[32]Benneteau v Dimitrov
Roger-Vasselin v Qualifier
Lacko v Muller
Hewitt v [8]Tipsarevic

-------------------

[6]Del Potro v Qualifier
Bedene v Becker
Chardy v Qualifier
Zemlja v [30]Granollers
[21]Seppi v Zeballos
Sijsling v Istomin
Garcia-Lopez v Qualifier
Matosevic v [12]Cilic

[14]Simon v Volandri
Robredo v Levine
Lu v Ramirez-Hidalgo
Monfils v [18]Dolgopolov
[25]F.Mayer v Williams
Qualifier v Stakhovsky
Sousa v Smith
Haase v [3]Murray

-------------------

[7]Tsonga v Llodra
Soeda v Saville
Duckworth v Mitchell
Kavcic v [29]Bellucci
[19]Haas v Nieminen
Dodig v Wu
Ouanna v Falla
Montanes v [9]Gasquet

[13]Raonic v Hajek
Qualifier v Rosol
Qualifier v Pella
Darcis v [17]Kohlschreiber
[27]Klizan v Qualifier
Tomic v L.Mayer
Qualifier v Davydenko
Paire v [2]Federer


-----------------------------------

Slava will most likely play Serena in the 3rd round if she gets there. Slava is fucked


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Hewitt/Tipsarevic. OUCH. Hewitt can cause an upset though. Hope my boy Baghdatis has a comfortable first round win.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hahahaha WHAT DID I SAY. I knew Hewitt woud get a top player in the first round


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Pick of the first round matches for me...

Federer-Paire
Tsonga-Llodra
Hewitt-Tipsarevic
Monfils-Dolgopolov


Looking at the mens draw i'm quit confident in my favourites doing pretty well. Tsonga & Del Po look pretty good for the Quarters, and Kei has a great shot at the 4th round, and possibly the Quarters. He has beaten Ferrer before, and had a good run here last year. But 'll be happy for Kei to reach the 4th round here.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Full Womens draw....


Victoria Azarenka (BLR) [1] vs. Monica Niculescu (ROU)
Eleni Daniilidou (GRE) vs. Karolina Pliskova (CZE)
Qualifier vs. Sofia Arvidsson (SWE)
Jamie Hampton (USA) vs. Urszula Radwanska (POL) [31]
Varvara Lepchenko (USA) [21] vs. Polona Hercog (SLO)
Caroline Garcia (FRA) vs. Elena Vesnina (RUS)
Mathilde Johansson (FRA) vs. Qualifier
Silvia Soler-Espinosa (ESP) vs. Roberta Vinci (ITA) [16]

Caroline Wozniacki (DEN) [10] vs. Sabine Lisicki (GER)
Andrea Hlavackova (CZE) vs. Donna Vekic (CRO)
Qualifier vs. Lauren Davis (USA)
Qualifier vs. Anastasia Pavlyuchenkova (RUS) [24]
Su-Wei Hsieh (TPE) [26] vs. Lara Arruabarrena-Vecino (ESP)
Svetlana Kuznetsova (RUS) vs.Lourdes Dominguez Lino (ESP)
Yulia Putintseva (KAZ) vs. Christina McHale (USA)
Carla Suarez Navarro (ESP) vs. Sara Errani (ITA) [7]
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Serena Williams (USA) [3] vs. Edina Gallovits-Hall (ROU)
Magdalena Rybarikova (SVK) vs. Garbine Muguruza (ESP)
Ayumi Morita (JPN) vs. Anna Tatishvili (GEO)
Annika Beck (GER) vs. Yaroslava Shvedova (KAZ) [28]
Yanina Wickmayer (BEL) [20] vs. Jarmila Gajdosova (AUS)
Qualifier vs. Jana Cepelova (SVK)
Rebecca Marino (CAN) vs. Shuai Peng (CHN)
Vania King (USA) vs. Maria Kirilenko (RUS) [14]

Nadia Petrova (RUS) [12] vs. Kimiko Date-Krumm (JPN)
Shahar Peer (ISR) vs. Alexandra Panova (RUS)
Maria-Teresa Torro-Flor (ESP) vs. Bojana Jovanovski (SRB)
Mirjana Lucic-Baroni (CRO) vs. Lucie Safarova (CZE) [17]
Sloane Stephens (USA) [29] vs. Simona Halep (ROU)
Kristina Mladenovic (FRA) vs. Timea Babos (HUN)
Melanie Oudin (USA) vs. Laura Robson (GBR)
Francesca Schiavone (ITA) vs. Petra Kvitova (CZE) [8]
--------------------------------------------------------
Na Li (CHN) [6] vs. Sesil Karatantcheva (KAZ)
Pauline Parmentier (FRA) vs. Olga Govortsova (BLR)
Kristyna Pliskova (CZE) vs. Sacha Jones (AUS)
Coco Vandeweghe (USA) vs. Sorana Cirstea (ROU) [27]
Julia Goerges (GER) [18] vs. Qualifier
Romina Oprandi (SUI) vs. Tsvetana Pironkova (BUL)
Yuxuan Zhang (CHN) vs. Jie Zheng (CHN)
Kai-Chen Chang (TPE) vs. Samantha Stosur (AUS) [9]

Ana Ivanovic (SRB) [13] vs. Melinda Czink (HUN)
Qualifier vs. Daniela Hantuchova (SVK)
Qualifier vs. Qualifier
Johanna Larsson (SWE) vs. Jelena Jankovic (SRB) [22]
Mona Barthel (GER) [32] vs. Ksenia Pervak (KAZ)
Heather Watson (GBR) vs. Alexandra Cadantu (ROU)
Irina-Camelia Begu (ROU) vs. Arantxa Rus (NED)
Bojana Bobusic (AUS) vs. Agnieszka Radwanska (POL) [4]
---------------------------------------------------------------
Angelique Kerber (GER) [5] vs. Elina Svitolina (UKR)
Lucie Hradecka (CZE) vs. Kiki Bertens (NED)
Casey Dellacqua (AUS) vs. Madison Keys (USA)
Stefanie Voegele (SUI) vs. Tamira Paszek (AUT) [30]
Ekaterina Makarova (RUS) [19] vs. Qualifier
Camila Giorgi (ITA) vs. Stephanie Foretz Gacon (FRA)
Qualifier vs. Olivia Rogowska (AUS)
Anabel Medina Garrigues (ESP) vs. Marion Bartoli (FRA) [11]

Dominika Cibulkova (SVK) [15] vs. Ashleigh Barty (AUS)
Mandy Minella (LUX) vs. Qualifier
Kirsten Flipkens (BEL) vs. Nina Bratchikova (RUS)
Chanelle Scheepers (RSA) vs. Klara Zakopalova (CZE) [23]
Venus Williams (USA) [25] vs. Galina Voskoboeva (KAZ)
Alize Cornet (FRA) vs. Marina Erakovic (NZL)
Petra Martic (CRO) vs. Misaki Doi (JPN)
Olga Puchkova (RUS) vs. Maria Sharapova (RUS) [2]


Tough first round match for Slava, but if she gets through that, then she'll be on for the 3rd round i think.

Sharapova might be in trouble. Could face Venus in the 3rd round. Wozniacki is also in trouble because Lisicki can be dangerous. Thats a good first round match


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Federer might have Davydenko 2nd round fuck


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> I never really classed him as a true darkhorse, just a borderline Darkhorse. You never know, he might get all his shit matches out of the way before facing a top 4 member


He would probably face a top player in the quarters, and that would mean he needs to put 3 excellent performances in a row, which is very unlikely.




> That is true, and thats what i was getting at really. If it happens again, then it'll open for him a little more. The Pressure of a final is something Jo has faced before, so it wouldn't be the first time in a final for him, although there will be a lot of pressue still.


Yeah he has faced the pressure before but there will be still a lot of pressure which I don't think he would be able to cope with that.



> But Berdych is also very prone to a shock exit. Plus, for some reason he plays his best against Federer. I don't see him reaching the semis unless he draws Federer in his Quarter again. I'm not saying Tsonga isn't prone, because he is too. I just class them in the same category when it comes down to choosing AO favourites, although your probs right in saying Berdych is higher up than Tsonga because he's in better form.


He has beaten Murray a few times as well. I think he would have a chance against Murray if Murray was in his drraw.


nazzac said:


> Sharapova might be in trouble. Could face Venus in the 3rd round.


Meh, I doubt Venus would be much of a threat to Maria tbh. 

As for the draw, not really easy for Federer. He might be facing Davydenko in the 2nd round and he is in really good form atm so it will be hard. He also might be facing Tomic in the 3rd round and he would probably be facing Tsonga in the quarters. Federer/Tsonga should be a really enjoyable match, really hope Tsonga makes it into the quarters.

Murray/Del Potro should be awesome, if they both make it into the quarters(which they probably will),this will be their first match in a slam that makes it even more exciting.

Djokovic should be able to reach the semis easily. Don't think Berdych would give much of a trouble to him tbh.

Sucks to see Hewitt drawing to Tipsaveric in the first round. Can't see him win.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Probably 5 set marathon


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Federer has a draw from hell to be honest, it looks tough. Possible path for him:

Round 2: Davydenko
Round 3: Tomic
Round 4: Raonic
QF: Tsonga
SF: Murray
F: Djokovic

...that's harsh. Djokovic should really make the final. The only kind of big test he faces is a semi final against probably Ferrer I think and he should still win that comfortably. Please give us a Murray/Federer semi final! I love Murray/Fed matches.

Fairly happy with Murrays draw, although from the QF it's pretty tough. I could still get my Murray/Djokovic final though


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Ferrer might have a tough 4th round against Nishikori. Kei has proven he can beat Ferrer at the Olympics, so it might not be easy.

Tsonga vs Federer, and Del Po vs Murray sounds tasty


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah, Djkovic has an easy draw, Ferrer is the biggest threat but he should beat him really, probably in 4 sets.

I enjoy Fed/Murray matches too, hopefully both can make the semis.



nazzac said:


> Ferrer might have a tough 4th round against Nishikori. Kei has proven he can beat Ferrer at the Olympics, so it might not be easy.
> 
> Tsonga vs Federer, and Del Po vs Murray sounds tasty


Well tbf, grass is Ferrer's worst surface. It won't be easy for Ferrer but I think he should be able to beat Nishikori really


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeh for sure, the second half of the draw looks a lot more interesting. Those two mens quarter finals sound really great.

Hopefully the draw works out that way because Federer/Tsonga and Murray/Delpo could be really, really great.

I'm predicting Murray/Djokovic final...or at least hoping for it


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsonga & Del Po in the same half . Not like they are gonna play each other anyway :lol

I'd expect Ferrer to beat Kei, don't get me wrong. But it won't be easy, and i could see Kei possibly beating him. The difference though is 5 sets, and Kei is knwon for injury problems, so i'd favour Ferrer.

I like Del Po's draw up till the Quarters, and i can say the same with Jo. I think they should both make it there.

As for Maria-Venus. Venus is showing good form, whilst i haven't seen Sharapova because she's been injured. It'll be a touhg match for Maria, although i expect Maria to win. Could be a potential Semi Final with Radwanska waiting, and Radwanska is in red hot form atm. Still backing Serena to win the whole thing though, probs without losing a set.

Aas for mens, i'm sticking with Novak. Good draw for him, and i expect to see him face either Murray or Federer in the final. Aussie Open doesn't suit Del Po, so Murray should beat him.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeh Maria/Venus could be interesting. Venus has been in really good form recently so she can maybe pose a threat if she's having an 'on' day, but I'd predict a Maria win for that. As with most people I'm sensing a Serena win...I just can't see anyone else winning. She's just too good at the moment.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Murray in Del Potro's quarter. Boooo.

Wozniacki's in trouble because Wozniacki's shit.*


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Please let Del Po win


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

The only problem with the Aussie open is that most of the matches are on very early in the morning UK time, so to watch it requires a lot of staying up.

Bit of bad blood between Del Po & Murray too. Murray seems to be the only player not to like Juan all that much, because of an incident in 2008, when Del Po said Murray & his mother are both a like or something along those lines. Can't remember exactly what he said, but Murray wasn't happy about it.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Edit


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Tipsarevic isn't exactly a TOP player, and Hewitt has a winning record against him (3-1 iirc).

Also:










Lleyton defeated Del Potro to win the Kooyong Classic (6-1, 6-4). Not a bad preparation, nor a bad scalp. Hewitt is more than capable of springing a few upsets.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tomic has won his first ATP title


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Is anyone having a problem seeing new posts?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeh I heard they had a few issues a while back, but I'm sure they're probably over it by now. 

That is the only problem with the Aussie Open from a British perspective. It means I would usually sleep, and wake up for a match if I really wanted to see it. What time is the final usually on British time? I don't remember. Baker has also made it through to the main draw which is quite an achievement for him.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I might stay up on Sunday night, because i don't start college until later on in the day.

The finals will be shown on BBC 2, and hopefully will be on in the morning around 8am.

Anyone seen this.


http://tenngrand.com/2013/01/11/facebook-chat-players-discuss-the-australian-open-draw/


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeh postwise it keeps telling me that people have posted...but wouldn't let me see yesterday  so some of the things said seem to...not fit in! Seems mostly alright today though.

Oh good, as long as it's on in the morning around that time I'll be up to watch!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, it's getting annoying :lol

So anyway, what are you guys predictions for your favourite players Aussie Open?

Mine...


*Tsonga:* Jo didn't have the best of years last year, failing to show the form which got him to the final here 5 years a go. But under new coach Roger Rasheed, Tsonga may come back to show some good form this season. From watching Jo in the Hopman cup, he seems to have made some improvements on his BH and ROS, but this is his first real test of the season, so we'll have to see how much he's improved them in proper competition. His 1st round match against Olympics double partner Llodra is a fascinating one and could be a very exciting contest. But it's a match i expect Jo to win. From then on, i don't really expect Tsonga to have any problems leading up to the Quarter Finals where he'll face Federer. This is another match which could potentially be great, and one that Tsonga can win if he's playing well and Roger isn't playing great. However, with Jo nothing is certain, so i predict Federer to beat him in 4 or 5 sets.

Therefore i think Jo will finish as a Quarter Finalist, which is a step up from last year.

*Del Potro:*Del Po heads into this tournament off a good end to 2012, which saw him beat Federer back to back indoors and push Djokovic in the semis finals of the Tour Finals. Del Po is getting back to the form which saw him win the 2009 US Open. I don't think Juan will have any problems reaching the Quarter Finals here as his draw looks pretty good up until that point. His only potential test i see before then is Cilic, but i don't expect Juan to have too many problems in dispatching him. My only concern is his fitness and how he'll endure the heat. The Aussie open isn't his best Grand Slam, so i'm not really expecting him to win it. But the potential Quarter Final against Murray certainly looks interesting. I think it will be close and go 5 sets, but unfortunately for me, i see Murray outlasting him in the Quarter Finals. I could see Juan beating him if he plays well and his fitness holds up. Murray hasn't looked particularly great since winning the US Open.

So i think Juan will make the Quarter Finals, but thats a good result imo.

*Nishikori:* I like Kei's draw here. He's drawn Ferrer in his Quarter, and he's already proven he can beat David, so i like his chances of reaching the 2nd week. Until the 4th round, i don't really expect Kei to have too many problems, so i see him reaching the 4th round at least here. The only problem is Kei's injury issues, so hopefully he stays healthy throughout, especially in the first week. In the 4th round, he'll likely face Ferrer, and thats a match that Kei has a good chance of winning. He's got a winning record against Ferrer, so might fancy another shot at the Quarter Finals. Ferrer will be the favourite, but i can see Nishikori springing a suprise here like last year against Tsonga. My prediction for Kei depends on 2 things. 1. His health & fitness. 2. How optimistic i am about his chances. Also, if he gets past Ferrer, he's got a decent shot at the Semi Finals too with the highest ranked play possibly awaiting him being Tipsarevic.

So, i predict 4th round or another QF for Kei in this tournament.

*Shvedova:* Slava has been poor recently, so therefore my expectations of her are not very high. First round against Beck may be a tough match for Slava, but one i see Slava winning. Shvedova hasn't had problems in first rounds, so i expect her to win in 2 tight sets. The 2nd round is potentially easier than the first imo. Now Slava has had problems stringing together consectutive since Wimbledon, but i think she'll actually win her 2nd round match this time, no matter who she plays. Slava always seems to bring her best to Grand Slams, so i think she'll play better here than recently. Now the 3rd round will most likely be against Serena. These 2 had a great and close match at Wimbledon with Serena coming through in the end. But then, Serena wasn't playing great and Slava was in the form of her life, having just won a Golden set against Errani in the previous round. Slava is struggling for form, whilst Serena has been on a path of destruction since crashing out early at Roland Garros. I think Serena will win in 2 routine sets, without Slava really troubling her.

So, i think Slava will lose in the 3rd round, but i'm happy with that finish given her form.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NJ88 said:


> Yeh postwise it keeps telling me that people have posted...but wouldn't let me see yesterday  so some of the things said seem to...not fit in! Seems mostly alright today though.
> 
> Oh good, as long as it's on in the morning around that time I'll be up to watch!


I thought I was only one lol


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

My favourite players predictions:

*Andy Murray*: 

WINNER: Yeh I'm putting it out there  I think he's going to win this year. I think the Aussie Open is by far his best slam, he's made the final...two times already? And with a slam in his pocket now he'll have the feel for it and by hungry to win another. He's had a great warm up tournament and looks to be in fantastic shape coming into it. He's in Federers half which I think is good for him. I think indoors Federer is better, outdoor hardcourt I think Murray edges it. Obviously before that Del Potro is a big challenge as he's coming into form but I still think Murray wins. Then in a Djokovic/Murray final it's really a toss up if last years semi final is anything to go by. But seriously, I predict Murray to win the whole thing.

*Novak Djokovic*

FINAL: I think a Murray/Djokovic final is probable. Rodger could get there but he hasn't had any kind of warm up tournament and he's got a few tough matches before he even makes it to the semi final. Djokovic's route is pretty clear to be honest, his only real roadblock is Ferrer and I'm pretty much 99% positive he'll win that without watching either of them play. I'm very confident he'll make the final.

*Del Potro*

QUATER FINALS: He's very close to making a dent in the top three at the moment but he's not quite there. A few more months and he will be and then he'll be able to mount a very obvious challenge. I think he has the game to make it really, really far and he has a chance to do so. He has a chance to beat Andy Murray in the quarters I'd just now predict him to. So quarter finals for him this time around with a big shot at the slams a little later in the year.

*Serena Williams*

WINNER: I'm not sure I even have to explain this one. She's so in form and so much better than the rest at the moment. If she loses at all this tournament, it'll be an upset.

*Venus Williams*

ROUND THREE: Is it round three she could be facing Sharapova? Or round two? Either way I think she'll probably go out to Maria. Although Venus has been in pretty good form going into the tournament so she could pull off an upset there.

WINNERS:

Andy Murray
Serena Williams

Makes me sound like I'm a delusional tennis fan believing in my favourite players but I seriously think both will win.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Only player I care about is Federer, I just want to se him lift another slam trophy


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

My Australian Open bold predictions...

-Na Li to reach the womens final- I have a feeling she'll play well
-Pavlyuchenkova to reach the Quarter Finals of the womens- She's on good form
-Shvedova won't choke- Yeah, VERY BOLD i know
-Nishikori to not get injured- Not this time. He'll stay healthy (hopefully)
-Serena to go through the tournament without dropping more than 3 games in any set- Not sure how bold this is :lol
-Hewitt to beat Tipsarevic- Yeah, why not?
-Almagro to reach the Quarters as a result
-Watson to go further than Robson- Watson 2nd round, Robson 1st.

It's easier to do this in the womens draw :lol

Any of you guys got any Bold predictions?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> Is anyone having a problem seeing new posts?


Yeah, I had too. Mainly in this thread actually, it is good that is solved now.



Posterizer said:


> Only player I care about is Federer, I just want to se him lift another slam trophy


^^
that


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

They put the wrong halfs on tonight for me 

I start college later tomorrow, so i can stay up longer. None of the matches on tonight are really that great tbh. Hewitt vs Tipsy being the best of the bunch, and thats on at 8am.

The other half has Tsonga-Llodra & Paire-Federer.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Well the UK can experience what I do when Wimbledon is on. Games usually start around 9pm and can go through until 6am, and I'd be watching them.

My bold prediction is a Hewitt appearance in the quarters and for Tomic to take 2 sets off Federer. Fed/Novak final for mine, and then it's anyones games. As for the women, Serena in a canter unless upset, so then I'd fall back on Azarenka or Sharapova. bold women's draw is for Stosur to reach the 2nd round.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I'd just rather they had Tuesday's matches on Monday, so i can watch some good matches without being tired much during College


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Games have begun, Sharapova on Rod Laver arena


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Why does Sharapova take so long to serve? . Expect her to win this quite comfortably. 

I'm predicting a Hewitt victory tonight. He's been in the best form he could possibly be in and is facing Tipsarevic who had to pull out of the Kooyong because of an injury.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

And Sharapova takes the first 6-0


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow, Sharapova destroyed her opponent today. She's playing well. Looking around, as is Venus Williams at the moment 6-1, 3-0 as we stand. Meanwhile Nishikori lost the first set on a tiebreak, not a great start for him.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Stosur won, and she should be very thankful that she did win. Played absolutely terribly and will get decimated by stronger opposition.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow, Sharapova destroyed her opponent, so did Venus. The match between them should be really interesting.

Hewitt and Tipsaveric is going to start, hoping Hewitt can cause an upset.



Destiny said:


> Why does Sharapova take so long to serve? . Expect her to win this quite comfortably.


Yeah, she takes too long to serve, it is really annoying.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Stosur just doesn't look very confident in Australia. Hopefully the first round win will provide her with some belief and self confidence but I just don't see it happening.

Hewitt/Tip and Bags/Ramos next up.

Pumped!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samurai Kei won in 4 sets 6-7,6-3,6-1,6-3. Well thank god. Was a bit worried after the first set when i went to bed, but i'm glad he was able to sort it out for the rest of them.

Most of the top womens players today won easily. Djokovic won in straights, so no shock there. Monaco is out already :lol


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Tipsaveric wins the first set. Hewitt is winning 3-1 in the second set atm. He broke twice in this set but Tipsaveric just broke his serve.

Btw, can Federer return to No.1 by the end of this tournament?

Edit: Hewitt is leading 3-2 now in the second set.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't know for sure, but if he can, i think it would require Federer to win it and Novak to lose very early.

Also, i'm a bit annoyed at the OOP for tomorrow. Fed-Paire, and Tsonga-Llodra scheduled at the same time. I wanted to watch both matches


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

If Hewitt gets through this match, I'm pretty sure that the draw will open up for him.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeh both Sharapova and Venus were pretty unstoppable tonight, I look forward to their hopeful clash in the third round, if both are playing this way I'm not sure who I fancy for that match. Also well done to Heather Watson for making it through. She was a set and a break down, had a medical timeout and went on to win the match so it was a great win for her.

Rooting for Hewitt, looks like it might be a late nighter in Australia!


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

ugh back to 5-5 now


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

loses it 7-5


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Tipsaveric wins second set. 

Can't see Hewitt coming back from this


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Never say never but I can't see Hewitt winning 3 straight sets here, he should have won that second.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

It's over. I went for a Hewitt win in this match too 

Just been checking some other results, and Barthel the first seed to fall in the womens draw. She really needs to sort herself out, because she's a talented player. Just doesn't know what to do with it. Needs a coach ASAP.

Dimitrov lost in straights to Benneteau.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Hewitt breaks back 8*D


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

rip hewitt


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Great match to watch though. Gotta give credit to Tipsaveric, he played really well


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Tipsarevic was just too good. Simple as that.

Really stressing over the baghdatis match. Hope he can win this in four now.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hewitt/Tipsarevic was really good and more close than the 3 sets to 0 score line. Tipsarevic was just too good though.

This Bagdhatis/Ramos match is pretty good. I don't mind who wins though.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Bags should've had this wrapped this up in the fourth but full credit to Ramos as he found a way back. I'll be very disappointed if bags doesn't win it now though.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

It looks like he probably will from here, especially if he gets the double break in this game.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Hewitt gone, and it was a pretty great matchup overall. Tipsarevic is an underrated player, and if he can keep his mind in tact, he can go deep and test the top guys.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Yesss! Finally! 

Glad he's actually fit this year. Ito in the second round. Expecting Bags to win that.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

It's a shame for Hewitt. 

Fed playing today


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm excited for Tsonga-Llodra, but i'm also a little worried for Jo. Llodra knows him very well, and if he plays like he did in Paris could beat Tsonga.

I hope Paire plays well against Federer, so it becomes a fascinating match. Paire is really good when he's playing well, so i hope to see that form from him tonight.

Has anyone checked out the Australian open vault? You can find it on the AO website, and it allows you to watch full classic matches from previous AO tournaments. It's a really good feature


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fed in straight sets.

Tsonga coud be in trouble, but I expect him to win comfortably.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Wozniacki WOATing again :lol*


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Caroline


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Not as bad as Petrova though. Jesus :lol*


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Errani not looking too hot either.

It's not like Lisicki is a nobody though, probably one of the best unseeded player in the draw


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Oh yeah I agree with that. It's a bit crazy a top 10 seed getting Lisicki in Round 1 compared to other draws. It's extremely laughable that Wozniacki is top 10 though.

Errani looks like she's having her serve torn to shreds and relying on games recieving to get on the scoreboard.*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Wozniacki is back on track. Murray looking really good.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Destiny said:


> Wozniacki is back on track. Murray looking really good.


Gonna lose before 4th round, my prediction


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Who? Muarray or Wozniacki?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Wozniaki


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah, I would definitely not be surprised.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fed is cruising.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Shevdova loses first round after winning 3-1 in the third set and loses five games in a row. Well done on the player nazzac rates so highly well done.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao Shevdova. Crumbles worse than Stosur.

Also, :mark: @ Wozniacki. Impressive win against quality opposition.

Serena injured her ankle today. Could be the window of opportunity that higher seeds require to dethrone her. Hopefully not as it'll fuck my wager :/


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Won 6-0 6-0 looool


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Del Potro in beast mode


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Posterizer said:


> Shevdova loses first round after winning 3-1 in the third set and loses five games in a row. Well done on the player nazzac rates so highly well done.


Correction. I RATED her highly. Not anymore :lol. But higher seeds have fallen in Petrova & Errani, so...

Nice to see Jo & Del Po cruising in straights. At least my other favourites aren't fucking up in the first round


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Always round 2 8*D


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Errani got eliminated. 

Wasn't able to see the Federer match but glad to see him win in straight sets.



nazzac said:


> My Australian Open bold predictions...
> -Shvedova won't choke


:torres


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^loooooooooooooooooooool

TOmic was impressive, hate him but he looked impressive


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Fed will demolish him again come Round 3


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Of course, Tomic is Federer's bitch


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Robson's got Kvitova in Round 2? :darkbarry*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Tomic is a cocky bastard but his got game. I think he migh cause Federer some problems if he makes it through round two.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Errani got eliminated.
> 
> Wasn't able to see the Federer match but glad to see him win in straight sets.
> 
> ...


Thats why it was a bold prediction :side:

I'm not suprised she lost tbh. I thought she would win, but i knew it would be a tough match either way. Beck is a promising player.

But i didn't expect a choke. I expected a 2 set win or a 2 set loss.

Slava won't finish top 50 this year. Too many points to defend 

But Jo, Del Po, and Kei are through, so i'm happy


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Did she even choke? Looking at the result she got resoundingly beaten by her opponent. To me, she just does not seem very good.

I'm just going off results, as I don't think I've ever seen her play. But it always seems she is either choking a result away, or just getting smashed.

The Golden Set will probably be her last (and only) real achievement in singles Grand Slam competition.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

She was leading in the 3rd set 3-0 or something and lost 6 games in a row. So typical tbh.

Slava has got talent, but lacks in 2 major areas in sport. Mental, and Consistency. She's a streaky player like Lisicki for example and relies on confidence. RG & Wimbledon was her hot streak last year, but due to her injury in 2011, many (including my self) wrongly thought that her normal level was near the level she showed there. Turns out not to be the case. She might go on another hot streak this year like 2012, but it won't last long.

I managed to watch the Monfils match during College because i had finished my work, and had nothing to do. Good match, and i was glad to see Gael get the win.

Tsonga was too good for Llodra. There's still work to do, but you can see that Jo has made improvements. Some nice points played at the net too.

Del Po was dominant. Hit the ball clean and looked very good out there. Did exactly what was needed of him; A quick win, without trouble or expanding too much energy.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Andy looked like he played well in his first round match, I couldn't catch it though. Sounds like it was straight sets with little fuss which is good, same for Del Potro. I really, really am hopeful for a quarter final clash between the two, could be really great. Although I still think Murray will be too much for Delpo.

I can't believe Serena Williams had an injury scare and still won 6-0, 6-0...insane. As long as it doesn't affect her for any of her other matches I'd be incredibly shocked if she lost a set at all this tournament.

In other news. Great win for Laura Robson, she looked very good out there. Next she has to play Petra Kvitova which is a match she has nothing to lose in, I don't expect her to win but she did take out Li Na and Cljisters at the US...just saying. Watson has a strong shot at making third round though. I expect great things from both.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh, and whilst i'm on the topic. What a waste of talent Paire is. Talented player, but horrible mentality, and decides to clown around a lot. If he sorts his head out, he can become a good player. Also, Good to see Daniel Brands win too, he could be a danger to Tomic in the next round.

Murray did what i expected of him, so no shocks. Robson has a good chance against Kvitova as Petra has looked pretty bad as of late. But i Sloane makes it through, then i think Robson will get beat by her in round 3 if she gets past Kvitova. 

Serena :lol. Injured, but still delivers a double bagel. It will be a shock if she even loses a set here. Thinking about it, i'm glad Slava avoided getting a beat down from her haha.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Was gonna watch Murray last night and then Eurosport trolled me by showing the warm up on 2 and then switching to 1 once it started. Couldn't be arsed going back downstairs to change the channel after that.

Robson wont beat Kvitova unless she crumbles. Could see it going 3 sets though. Heather should make 3rd round though. Serena "injured" her ankle at the US Open too and it made no difference.

Are they playing the Finals in the Day or Night session this year? *


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Night session i think because BBC have advertised both of the finals to start between 8-9am UK time.

I'm not on the Robson bandwagon, but i think she's got a decent shot against Kvitova, due to Kvitova's poor form. Robson would have to play well of course, but i can see her winning that match. I think she'll lose to Stephens though


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Oh, and whilst i'm on the topic. What a waste of talent Paire is. Talented player, but horrible mentality, and decides to clown around a lot. If he sorts his head out, he can become a good player. Also, Good to see Daniel Brands win too, he could be a danger to Tomic in the next round.
> 
> Murray did what i expected of him, so no shocks. Robson has a good chance against Kvitova as Petra has looked pretty bad as of late. But i Sloane makes it through, then i think Robson will get beat by her in round 3 if she gets past Kvitova.
> 
> Serena :lol. Injured, but still delivers a double bagel. It will be a shock if she even loses a set here. Thinking about it, i'm glad Slava avoided getting a beat down from her haha.


What the hell you on about? You know how shit it must feel to play Fed in the first round? There was never really any chance he was going to win and he knew it.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Posterizer said:


> What the hell you on about? You know how shit it must feel to play Fed in the first round? There was never really any chance he was going to win and he knew it.


What are you talking about? Have you never watched Paire play before the Federer match?

Never said that he would beat Federer. But in the 3rd set, he was clowning around playing trick shots. Yes, Federer was cruising, but Paire gave up in that 3rd set and started playing stupid trick shots. There is always a chance, no matter the situation. Looks at Sampras at Wimbledon 01 (or was it 02) and Nadal last year. And the players they faced weren't as good as Paire. He gave up, simple as. And started clowning around as a result

I've watched Paire before, and he's done this before, so this is not based on one match against Federer. It's a general observation about the guy. 

He's got talent, but he needs to start taking it seriously and put his mind in the right place


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea and if he wins one big match, you'll probably claim he is a top ten player


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Holy shit, Sharapova is on fire!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Posterizer said:


> Yea and if he wins one big match, you'll probably claim he is a top ten player


Why, because i said that about Nishikori?

Are you on a personal mission to disagree with everything i say recently?

On this one, your arguing with me for no reason. You started talking about Paire vs Federer, when my statement wasn't about Paire vs Federer, it was about Paire in general. Just because you may have only watched him once, doesn't mean to say that my opinion on the guy is also based on one match.

And for the record, i don't think Paire is top 10 material. Top 20 maybe, but not top 10.

So unless you disagree with me, and think that Paire is either...

1. Not talented
2. Not a clown

Why are you trying to argue with me?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sharapova on fire so far. Not dropped a game in 2 matches, Impressive stuff.

Looks like we might see the match vs Venus in the 3rd round. Should be good.

King Kei beats Berlocq in straights, so i'm hopeful he can set up a 4th round match against Ferrer in the next round.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sharapova winning 6-0,6-0...my goodness. Although everyone knows, she can double bagel every player in the world, face Serena Williams and lose 6-1,6-0...

What a great win for Heather Watson. That's both matches she's been on the brink of going out yet somehow finding her rhythm and strength to save the match. A round three against Radwanska now, she won't win but it's been a very good tournament for her. I feel that Robson and Watson are now consistently beating the players they should be beating and improving as they go which are very good signs.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Haahaha na man nothing personal, just saying you talk some nonsense sometimes.

Dam Sharapova two double bagels in a row. :bron4


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Lol stosur, so bad.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

NJ88 said:


> Sharapova winning 6-0,6-0...my goodness. Although everyone knows, she can double bagel every player in the world, face Serena Williams and lose 6-1,6-0...
> 
> What a great win for Heather Watson. That's both matches she's been on the brink of going out yet somehow finding her rhythm and strength to save the match. A round three against Radwanska now, she won't win but it's been a very good tournament for her. I feel that Robson and Watson are now consistently beating the players they should be beating and improving as they go which are very good signs.


Watson got Radwanska next. I'll be rooting for Heather, but i don't see her winning tbh.



Posterizer said:


> Haahaha na man nothing personal, just saying you talk some nonsense sometimes.
> 
> Dam Sharapova two double bagels in a row. :bron4


I do sometimes, and i'll admit when i'm proved wrong :lol. But thats mostly regarding my favourites, when i sometimes talk like a fanboy.

But, in this case it's neutral. I feel that Paire should start taking it more seriously, then he will end up doing a lot better. Gives up too easily, and starts playing trick shots and entertaining the crowd instead of winning sometimes. It's a shame really, because when his mind is in the right place he's good.

If i'm talking nonsense here, then prove me wrong.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sharapova the destroyer!

Stosur the choker. Absolutely awful match from her today, she should be ashamed of herself.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Venus just played a very solid match, nothing really to criticise, she did what she needed to do and now onto a very intriguing match against Sharapova. I still think Sharapova wins considering her first two matches but Venus has been steadily climbing back up the rankings over the past year so she's for sure improving. It could be close I think.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I actually wanted Zheng to win, DJokovic on now


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Although Venus is in good form, I can't see her winning Maria tbh. Maria has been brilliant. It should be an interesting match though.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll be watching that one for sure. I expect Sharapova to win, but Venus can take it.

Del Po is playing night session tomorrow, which means i miss his match due to College. 

Tsonga starts in the day session, so i can catch that one 

Lets hope they follow Kei into the 3rd round.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Maria to win in 2 sets


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

For the earlier question, both men's and women's finals are on in the night session.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tipsy was 2 sets up against Lacko, who brough it back to 2 all. Janko won the last set 7-5.

Djokovic won easily as expected.

Just seen that Fed-Davydenko and Del Po-Becker are on at the same time, and i'm at college for most of it


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Stosur lol. She's best just "getting injured" before the next Aussie Open because she isn't mentally capable of coping with the home country pressure for a slam.

Radwanska's beatable for Watson.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

DJokovic is just too good.

Fed/Davy should be good


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Stosur lol. She's best just "getting injured" before the next Aussie Open because she isn't mentally capable of coping with the home country pressure for a slam.
> 
> Radwanska's beatable for Watson.*


Radwanska is in great form though. Hasn't lost a set this year.

I'll be suprised if Heather beats her


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Agree with nazzac. Radwanska is a quality player who has been in great form and would be surprised if Heather sent her packing. Stosur just crumbling with all the pressure, not good enough. Djokovic looked really solid today. 

Going on Friday to watch Bags vs. Ferrer. I'm expecting Ferrer to win but would love it if Baghdatis gave it a good crack.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I don't expect her to beat her btw. I'm just saying it's possible unlike if she was facing a more powerful player. Radwanska's always beatable due to her lack of weapons to create winners. If you can control the match against her then she's there to be taken if you're on top form.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

\
lol


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, i saw that earlier. :lol


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Watson beating Radwanksa is possible for sure, but I don't expect it. Heather Watsons still improving and these slam matches against top players will only be good for her. If she plays very well then she's got a shot.

Think I'm gonna stay up to watch Murray's match tonight, I don't have work tomorrow  although Serena's is on at the same time...I wanted to watch both.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm staying up to watch, then college, and then i'll sleep when i get home for a bit.

I'll start with the Tsonga match, then i'll see whats on for the rest after thats finished.

Allez Jo!!!


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Can't see Davydenko coming close against Federer. Wouldn't be surprised if doesn't win 6 games in the entire match.

Somewhat bold prediction...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

chr1st0 said:


> Can't see Davydenko coming close against Federer. Wouldn't be surprised if doesn't win 6 games in the entire match.
> 
> Somewhat bold prediction...


Closest set will be 7-5 maybe.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Federer will take it in 3. Tight first set, but then i think Federer will take over in the 2nd.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Tsonga to win in 4 sets today


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I've got him to win in 3 unless he doesn't play too well. I think he'll win either way though. He's been playing a lot better since Rasheed became his coach. Should be too strong for Soeda.

Tsonga in 3
Federer in 3
Del Potro in 3
Murray in 3
Brands in 5- My somewhat bold prediction
Azarenka in 2
Serena in 2
Kvitova in 3

In selected matches


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I think Tsonga should really win in three unless he has some kind of mental lapse, I predict a comfortable win for him, Murray, Federer and Del Potro today, as well as for Serena. Kvitova/Robson might be close, OR Kvitova might just blow Robson away, could go either way.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

M. Raonic


L. Rosol

Entertaining match


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Funny how the top 3 womens seeds have blown everyone away so far.

In the live rankings, Serena is now number 1 ,where she belongs.

Good win for Jo, especially when behind in the 2nd. Allez Jo!!!

Del Po Starts soon, and so does Federer. F****ing College


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol Tomic when asked about playing Federer said "That's only if he makes it to the 3rd round". Bitch please... :kobe


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Federer will beat Tomic in straights.

Good start for Del Po. Breaks in the first game. Come on Juan!!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Funny how Tomic always does well in Aussie but never does anything in the other slams


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

What are you talking about? Best slam was Wimbledon in 2011 I think when he made the 4th round or quarters and took a set off Novak.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuck my memory must be tripping, all I could remember was the Aussie Open last year, but yea your right.


Monfils in a 5 set battle right now


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer beats Davdydenko 6-3,6-4,6-4. Good performance from him. He did make a a number of unforced errors in this match though, which is a bit worrying. I hope he cuts the unforced errors down in the later stages of the tournament.



Posterizer said:


> Lol Tomic when asked about playing Federer said "That's only if he makes it to the 3rd round". Bitch please... :kobe



I hope Federer annihilates him.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I think the 'if he makes it far' comment from Tomic was taken a bit out of context, he went on to say that players (himself included) have to take tournaments one match at a time, so a third round clash may not be something they were both thinking about. He won't win against Federer though, he MIGHT take a set although I'd consider it unlikely.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Managed to watch the first and part of the 2nd of the Del Potro match, and he looked very good. Everything was working, and he won routinely.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Hope Robson can get the win against Kvitova. Very close!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I hope Federer dominates the whiny little cunt. Cannot stand the fucker, and this run of form is swelling his ego.

Kvitova is a hot head :lol Robson playing really, really well.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Robson breaks! Needs to serve it out now.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

ROBSON, ROBSON, ROBSON!! That is all.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

ROBSON.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Great game by Robson.

Not liking Tomic is un-australian sXe


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Well played Robson. Didn't watch all of the match but she seemed to be the better player from when i tuned in.

Stephens next for her.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Fair play to Robson. She played really well.

Sucks to see Kvitova eliminated, wanted her to do well in this tournament


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Tomic is a cunt though Lawls.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Don't like Tomic myself really. I was rooting for Brands to beat him, but Tomic pulled through in the end.

Starting to like Daniel Brands. Got a good game.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

I like him 8*D


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Just been reading that the Robson-Kvitova match was a mess.

Anyone on here confirm that?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Typical when a high seed loses, say it was them fucking up as opposed to the lower player stepping up and outplaying them.

Kvitova started well, dominated even, then Robson worked her out and outplayed her. Kvitova, sensing the loss, started to go apeshit on line calls and showed her true colours.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I mean the quality of the tennis. Many said that the quality on display was pretty terrible bar the final set

I got all but 2 of my match predictions right. I got the most obvious ones haha.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Missed the first set bar the last game but neither played great Tennis. Last set was amazing from an entertainment aspect though and I'm not some weird quality jerk off so I had fun.

Great win for Laura. She'll go far once she starts getting seedings and gets easier draws in the early rounds. Wasn't her best performance but she did enough. Kvitova on the whole was poor, last 2 sets anyway. Robson's mentally so far ahead of he majority of the tour which is nuts at such a young age. Kvitova was crumbling whenever Robson had the lead. Double Faults galore and getting noticeably worked up about every point. Looked on the verge of tears dring some replays. Robson just seems to take each game as it comes though. Fantastic to come back from a set down and 3-0 down in the 3rd against someone with a presence like Kvitova. 

Robson's forehand is such a beast. She's just got to improve her decision making and she'll be a real force. Too often she goes for the forehand when it's not on rather than rallying out a point. She did that more in the 3rd set and look at the result. Not a coincidence. Movement needs working on too along with the 2nd serve but the mentality and the weapons are there so there's no reason why she wont be a top player before too long. *


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Any predictions for Robson-Stephens?


I'm saying Stephens in 2. She'll be too consistent for Laura i reckon


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Robson's capable of beating her. 3 odd hour match going past Midnight might be the difference though.

First or last on court would be nice. Watson's on first tonight so I might try and catch that.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Robson's capable of beating her. 3 odd hour match going past Midnight might be the difference though.
> 
> First or last on court would be nice. Watson's on first tonight so I might try and catch that.*


Robson would have to play well to beat Sloane.

Stephens is in better form, and won their previous meeting. Sloane will keep getting the ball back in play, and won't likely give Robson any gifts, whilst Robson will most likely give Sloane a lot of gifts due to the way she plays.

If Robson steps up her game, and doesn't miss though, then i think Robson will win.

For tonight...

Tipsarevic in 5
Anderson in 5
Djokovic in 3
Almagro in 5
Wawrinka in 4
Nishikori in 3
Berdych in 3
Ferrer in 4

Zheng in 3
Kerber in 3
Bartoli in 2
Radwanska in 2
Ivanovic in 2
Li in 2
Flipkens in 3
Sharapova in 3


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeah I only caught the 2nd set but the tennis was pretty poor


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

nazzac said:


> Robson would have to play well to beat Sloane.


*Well obviously if Stephens plays well too. Bar the top 3 though you can never know if the women will be on top form or capitulate. *


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Well obviously if Stephens plays well too. Bar the top 3 though you can never know if the women will be on top form or capitulate. *


No matter how Sloane plays, Laura will have to play well to beat her.

Bad Sloane > Bad Laura

I might miss Venus-Sharapova . Stupid College


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

The tennis was pretty awful for a lot of the time. The first set both were terrible, Kvitova was just a little less terrible. Second set Robson started to find range and served better but there were still a ton of unforced errors and double faults. Set three was pretty much of the same until the final six games or so when Robson just started firing and not missing, hitting great serves too. So quality wise, it wasn't the best but drama wise it was great. This is what you get when you have two players ball bashing and missing a lot of the time, it's not the prettiest of matches, but you're certainly into it, I know I was!

Fantastic win for Robson though. She's been known to lose her nerve a little, throwing in double faults on crucial points but this match she played most of those big points beautifully. She takes every point as it comes now and is mentally superior to a lot on tour, as is Heather Watson. The next match is winnable, although Stevens is in form and beat her just over a week ago. She may be more consistent than Kvitova which may give her the edge, but if Robson's on her game she can certainly beat her.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Po gets great power on these FH's with such a short wind-up. Reminds me of 2009.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Had a feeling RObson could win that, was right!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, Kvitova has been poor as of late. Robson winning isn't that much of an upset really, when you think about it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Ferrer vs Baghdatis! We all remember they're epic match from last time they played


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah, Baghdatis came back from two sets down but Ferrer is a much better player now.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Rooting for Baghdatis, but i think Ferrer will win.

Doesn't matter who goes through because they would both lose to Kei :side:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Kei hasn't gone up against any top players but if he makes it through today, he will.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

ROGER plz


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Roger Federer?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

the GOAT


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Of course only the GOAT wears pink


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah he's the fuckin man. Win this tournament, plz.

Is Nadal not in this?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nadal hasn't played in 7 months lol


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao welp that answers that


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol Fed or Djoko to win it


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Julia Goerges won!!! She's in the 4th round


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

King Kei wins in straights. Ferrer or Baghdatis awaits in the 4th.

This is the minimum i expected Kei to reach tbh, so any further is a bonus, although i do think he's got a great shot against either Ferrer or Baghdatis.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sharapova is playing...erm...very well. I thought this match might have been a little more close!


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

just casually takes the first set 6-1 if you don't mind.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't understand how Sharapova plays so well against everyone in the field...then completely folds everytime she faces Serena Williams. I'd understand a little more if Serena/Maria matches were fairly close, but they aren't, you usually end up feeling pretty sorry for Sharapova in the end. Other players challenge Serena far more than Maria usually does.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

it is a tad weird isn't it.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Either Serena is just too good (which is a possibility) or there's some mental issue she has when playing her...or a bit of both.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Good performance from Sharapova. She outplayed Venus today, deserved to win. She struggled a little bit in the end though.



NJ88 said:


> I don't understand how Sharapova plays so well against everyone in the field...then completely folds everytime she faces Serena Williams. I'd understand a little more if Serena/Maria matches were fairly close, but they aren't, you usually end up feeling pretty sorry for Sharapova in the end. Other players challenge Serena far more than Maria usually does.


I don't understand either, she plays so well against everyone but when she faces Serena she gets destroyed. It's crazy.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

serena is her bogey player when she goes up against her :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow Sharapova wasn't even challenged. So far she has lost only one game a match.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Pova won that easier than i expected. She'll tear through everyone until she gets destroyed by Serena in the final :lol

Ferrer wins in 3. Interesting match against Kei in the next round. Kei has always caused Ferrer problems, and has a positive H2H record against him.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Baghdatis out  Wasn't aggressive enough.

Ferrer was really good though, props to him.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

nazzac said:


> *Tipsarevic in 5*
> *Anderson in 5*
> *Djokovic in 3*
> _Almagro in 5_
> ...


9 correct winners & scores. 5 correct winners. 2 wrong.

Tonight....

Gasquet in 4
Del Potro in 3
Cilic in 5
Tsonga in 3
Murray in 3
Raonic in 4
Simon in 5
Federer in 3

Azarenka in 2
Suarez Navarro in 3
Vinci in 3
Kirilenko in 2
Serena in 2
Stephens in 2
Wozniacki in 3
Jovanovski in 2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Kei vs Ferrer should be really good.


----------



## deatawaits (Sep 25, 2011)

I feel bad for the baghdatis dude's a fighter but couldn't bring it today


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Nishikori vs. Ferrer could be really interesting. Could be the first close match we see involving the top guys. 

Djokovic is sailing through his draw, I can't see it getting a whole lot harder for him either. His only major threat is Ferrer (and possibly Berdych) but honestly, I don't even see them causing him much trouble. He's making the final, I'm 99% sure of it. 

The Murray/Fed half is far more interesting because you've got Tsonga and Del Potro in the mix there who could cause the top two a few problems. I still see a Fed/Murray semi final, but Tsonga (if he makes it this far) can cause Fed a few problems in the Quarter finals if he pulls out one of those great matches he can sometimes produce, and Del Potro (while I don't see him winning) could cause Murray a few problems in his quarter too.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm hoping that Federer dismantles Tomic, although the promo for the match was very well done (11 year old Tomic stating his dream is to beat Fed). Tomic could take a set off Fed and push him, but I don't think he will get anywhere near a victory. Fed in 3 tough sets, possibly 7-6 7-6 6-4.

Sharapova is a delight to watch, she was astonishing this evening, but fuck, the squealing is such a downer on enjoying her performances. She'd have a lot more fans if she stopped, or greatly reduced it. Props to Venus for having that smile still in tact despite being outplayed.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

zFederer to put on a show against Tomic


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Tomic will take a set off him I hope. Has to do better then when they played in the 4th round last year. I reckon Kei will beat Ferrer and I hope he does, I love watching him play and he is a talent.

I still think people are not giving Del Potro enough credit. It would be great if he made it to play Murray, and it would be awesome if he beat him.

Hampton giving Azarenka a test. Azarenka took the first 6-4 after being 5-1 up at one stage, and now its 4-2 in the second with Hampton up a break.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Hampton takes the second set 6-4!

On to a third and final set.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Pretty much what Maverick said, I expect Federer to beat Tomic in a close 3 sets. Don't really expect him to take a set of Fed but there is possibility. Don't expect Kei to beat Ferrer but expect him to give Ferrer a big test. I reckon it will go to 5 sets.

And yeah, Del Potro is definitely has a chance in beating Murray, if he plays well he is capable of causing an upset. Hoping he doesn't though, badly want to see Murray/Fed in the semis.

As for Fed/Tsonga, if Tsonga does have one of those days, he will cause Federer a lot of problems and could beat him. That's unlikely though.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Will Del Po/Murray meet in the 4th round or the quarters?

And Hampton has broken Azarenka!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Quarters.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Azarenka goes through 6-4 4-6 6-2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Gasquet loses the first set


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Po looks awful here


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Only 3-1 down first set, calm down..


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Calm down?

I'm not even rilled up. I still expect him to see Chardy off, but so far he's been poor. It's a general observation


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Well Chardy has 13 winner to Del Potro's 2. 7/7 at net as well, give some credit to the other player? Not just Del Potro playing bad


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Well yeah thats true, but Del Po didn't play well in that set. Chardy is having one of those matches though, which come every 40 matches :lol

Okay, first set Chardy. Time to take control now Del Po!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Serena just hit a 207km/h serve. :bron4


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

That was a beast of a serve


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

SHvedova is playing mixed doubled with D Istomin right now lol


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Williams broken, no chance of her winning now :side:


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Chardy is playing very well right now, his forehand is working very well.

Can't believe Williams got broken...what is the world coming to?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Sharapova down 3-0 :kg2


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Del Po broken again


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

:lmao that 3-0 lead didn't last long

Hampton's forehand was destroying Azerenka for that 2nd set


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hope VInci closes this set out


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Del Potro loses the second set too...goodness me, I'm wondering if he can find a way back into this one, I'm thinking maybe not. He can't seem to cope with any of the slices coming his way from Chardy.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Del Po needs to pull his finger out.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Del Potro hasn't won a game whilst being 2 sets to 0 down :side:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Now he is in serious trouble, it's more on if Chardy can keep his focus and close it out.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

early break to del po :hb


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol don't get too excited he did the exact same thing in the 2nd set.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

and is broken himself :side:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

What did I just say haha. not looking good at all.

Vinci is also in athird set dam


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

THE COMEBACK IS ON :hb


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Yeah Del Potrooo one more set! :hb


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Del Potro


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow came back but narrowly lost in the end, upset of the tournament so far.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

What the fuck just happened? Wow, I can't believe Del Potro lost. That sucks, really wanted to see Del Potro/Murray.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I fell asleep?

What happened? I expected Chardy to fade away, but obviously he didn't. At least Jo won in straights. Want to see that QF match against Federer.

And i was right about Stephens vs Robson 

Fed a set up against Tomic


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Shit thing is that it's very unlikely that Chardy will play that well in the next match and murray's draw just got even easier.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Tomic playing well but not well enough. Kid started amazing, but you can tell he's gassing now. In time he can play at that intensity for that long, but not just yet.

Oh, and WOZNIACKI! Great to see her playing great tennis and getting deep in a draw


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer beats Tomic 6-4, 7-6, 6-1. Very good performance from Fed. Tomic played well in the first two sets. Federer dominated the last set. 

Federer needs to start taking his chances in breaking serve, he had like 16 break points and only converted 3. He won't get that many against the top players.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

yeee buddy another straight sets win.

Raonc next, big server so maybe a couple of tie break sets


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I can see the scoriline be like this: 7-6, 7-6, 6-4. In favour of Fed obviously.

Wouldn't be surprised if Raonic wins a set though.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

This just proves serve is the most important shot in Tennis, ad having played Tennis I can agree


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Monfils/Simon is the most boring match ever


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

They had that boring match in 2011, and it produced this rally


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Long rallies are cool when they are exciting, not when they are just fuckng hitting it to each other.

This is an amazing rally


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I've just seen a comment in youtube saying that Monfils and Simon had a 71 shot rally today in this match. Is this true?



nazzac said:


> They had that boring match in 2011, and it produced this rally


That was a very, very boring rally tbh.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yup it's true, alsmost fell asleep


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

That was my point btw. I know it was very boring, thats why i posted it when i said they have boring matches with each other


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I wasn't talking about that? I was responding to Samoon


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Both men are absolutely fucked, it's like an exhibition match now.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Posterizer said:


> I wasn't talking about that? I was responding to Samoon


I was responding to Samoon & Your comment above his


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Monfils is an absolute clown. I hope he fades into obscurity where he belongs. He insults every pro tennis player who actually had to work to get where they are with his pathetic, pea-hearted efforts on the tour. Some players would kill for his talent and he pisses it away like the moron he is.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Strong losing performance from Robson. Might have have had the edge without the long match just 36 hours prior and the clear shoulder injury. Frustrating to have got back in the 1st set from 4-0 down and save set points only to lose it on the verge of a tie break. Should have got the break back on the last game of the 2nd set too. Footwork let her down again. Another strong showing though.

Del Potro out :mark: Clears Murray's quarter up nicely. 

Paddy Power's Pigeoneye ad <3*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

nazzac said:


> 9 correct winners & scores. 5 correct winners. 2 wrong.
> 
> Tonight....
> 
> ...


8 correct winners & Score, 4 correct winners, and 4 wrong.

Tonights matches...

Nishikori in 5
Tipsarevic in 5
Berdych in 4
Djokovic in 3

Kerber in 3
Sharapova in 2
Li in 3
Radwanska in 2


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Interesting day today at the Aussie Open!

Did not expect to see Del Potro eliminated this round, he's looked so dominant up until this point. I watched the last set at work and though that he'd surely have that match in the bag after coming back from two sets down. Murray wasn't great today...but he got the job done which is what great players do, and that's maybe the difference between a Murray and a Del Potro at the moment. He can obviously play better which is encouraging. Obviously with Del Potro out, Murrays quarter has got significantly easier, he doesn't really lose to Simon and I expect him to win that in three, with a semi with Federer 

Federer was magnificent in his match, he barely put a foot wrong. I'm glad Tomic put up a fight for the first two sets and hung in there (more or less) with Federer, he is one to watch over the next couple of years as long as he's gotten his act together. Federer's looking good for the semi's though with only Tsonga who could possibly stop him (who's actually looking great himself). I still think the Fed/Murray semi is on the cards though, which could be great.

I didn't expect Robson to win today, especially after the long match with Kvitova but she played very well and gave a good effort. Stevens looks to me light she might be one of the next big women's players, and judging by her twitter she thinks her and Robson will be a rivalry for the ages! Both will do very well though in the next couple of years and Stevens could still go one round better at least here. So good luck to her.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Potro is usually reliable in eliminating lower ranked opponents though, even when he's not playing well. Del Po's problem is beating the top guys, which was proven last year. Chardy was just one fire, whilst Del Po was poor, especially with his movement. But when Chardy plays like that, he's a massive threat to anyone. I know i said Del Po was playing awful at the start, but all credit goes to Chardy who rarely missed. If he gets through Seppi, then he could be a threat to Murray if he plays like that.

Jo's cruising through this draw so far. Takes a step up in competition for the next round against Gasquet, but i still expect Tsonga to send him packing. There is a big chance that Richie could win, but with Tsonga looking good, i expect Jo to win in 3 tight sets or 4 sets.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

nazzac said:


> Del Potro is usually reliable in eliminating lower ranked opponents though, even when he's not playing well. Del Po's problem is beating the top guys, which was proven last year. Chardy was just one fire, whilst Del Po was poor, especially with his movement. But when Chardy plays like that, he's a massive threat to anyone. I know i said Del Po was playing awful at the start, but all credit goes to Chardy who rarely missed. If he gets through Seppi, then he could be a threat to Murray if he plays like that.
> 
> Jo's cruising through this draw so far. Takes a step up in competition for the next round against Gasquet, but i still expect Tsonga to send him packing. There is a big chance that Richie could win, but with Tsonga looking good, i expect Jo to win in 3 tight sets or 4 sets.


Yeh I guess usually Del Potro is good when facing lower ranked players but someone like Murray, or Djokovic or Nadal would change their game up, disrupt Chardy's rhythm and work him out to make his big shots (like the forehand today) much less of a weapon. I think even with Chardy playing like he was today, one of the top three would have beaten him.

I think Jo will beat Gasquet, but as you said, in maybe three tight sets. Tsonga has been playing very well this tournament and is always a threat, it's weather he can keep it up, that's the question. Either way, I look forward to a hopeful Fed/Tsonga quarter final which could be great.


----------



## oompaloompaTAZ (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Tennis Discussion Thread*

MILOS RAONIC!! hes Canada's only popular tennis player and hes good!! 4th round against Federer who is my favorite! im going for the winner!


----------



## oompaloompaTAZ (Jan 19, 2013)

God™ said:


> Monfils is an absolute clown. I hope he fades into obscurity where he belongs. He insults every pro tennis player who actually had to work to get where they are with his pathetic, pea-hearted efforts on the tour. Some players would kill for his talent and he pisses it away like the moron he is.




I think he has faded... havent heard of him in well over a year....


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

NJ88 said:


> Yeh I guess usually Del Potro is good when facing lower ranked players but someone like Murray, or Djokovic or Nadal would change their game up, disrupt Chardy's rhythm and work him out to make his big shots (like the forehand today) much less of a weapon. I think even with Chardy playing like he was today, one of the top three would have beaten him.
> 
> I think Jo will beat Gasquet, but as you said, in maybe three tight sets. Tsonga has been playing very well this tournament and is always a threat, it's weather he can keep it up, that's the question. Either way, I look forward to a hopeful Fed/Tsonga quarter final which could be great.


Yeah, Del Potro doesn't really have a plan B when plan A isn't working. He was lucky not to be straight setted earlier. Usually Plan A is good enough for him to beat players like Chardy, but not today. But what i noticed was Del Po's poor movement (worse than usual) and his shots didn't have as much power as usual. Strange performance from Del Po, but a good performance from Chardy. I agree that one of the players inside the top 3 (4 if you include Nadal) would most likely have beaten Chardy, but lets not forget that Chardy does hold a straight sets victory over Murray last year, so it would at least be a test for them.

I've been really impressed with Jo. Some of you guys were quick to write him off as a potential darkhorse, but so far (i mean so far. He could turn shit the next game. It is Tsonga after all) he's been impressive. His BH looks a lot more solid than usual. I hope he can get to the Quarters then he's reach the round i expected him to.

I'm stoked for Kie vs Ferrer tonight. Should be a good, fun and close match. Hopefully injuries don't play a part and we can see who the better player is on the day. I've predicted Kei to win because i hope he does, and i have a good feeling for some reason. No scoreline except from a battering either way will suprise me. It'll be clsoe either way


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

nazzac said:


> I've been really impressed with Jo. Some of you guys were quick to write him off as a potential darkhorse, but so far (i mean so far. He could turn shit the next game. It is Tsonga after all) he's been impressive. His BH looks a lot more solid than usual. I hope he can get to the Quarters then he's reach the round i expected him to.
> 
> I'm stoked for Kie vs Ferrer tonight. Should be a good, fun and close match. Hopefully injuries don't play a part and we can see who the better player is on the day. I've predicted Kei to win because i hope he does, and i have a good feeling for some reason. No scoreline except from a battering either way will suprise me. It'll be clsoe either way


I wouldn't peg Jo as a dark horse because I don't think he can win. However I do think he can cause an upset, and he's playing well, so who knows. I think he's someone who can get one big win at a slam but can't replicate it. He's got a new coach now though right? So I'm hoping that can change, inconsistency can be improved upon, so he could get that good. Then again he might not. I don't think he will this time around which is why he's not a dark horse for me. In this tournament there are no dark horses to win...because nobody outside the top three will win.

Agree, I think Kei vs. Ferrer could be great. Unfortunately I have to work at 6 in the morning so can't stay up to watch it  but I do think Kei has a chance. I predict a Ferrer win in four or five, but I wouldn't be entirely shocked to see it the other way around.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

NJ88 said:


> I wouldn't peg Jo as a dark horse because I don't think he can win. However I do think he can cause an upset, and he's playing well, so who knows. I think he's someone who can get one big win at a slam but can't replicate it. He's got a new coach now though right? So I'm hoping that can change, inconsistency can be improved upon, so he could get that good. Then again he might not. I don't think he will this time around which is why he's not a dark horse for me. In this tournament there are no dark horses to win...because nobody outside the top three will win.
> 
> Agree, I think Kei vs. Ferrer could be great. Unfortunately I have to work at 6 in the morning so can't stay up to watch it  but I do think Kei has a chance. I predict a Ferrer win in four or five, but I wouldn't be entirely shocked to see it the other way around.


I had Del Po as a darkhorse, but looks what happened :lol

I think you maybe right in saying there are no darkhorses now that Del Po has gone, because like yourself i don't think that any player outside Murray,Federer and Djokovic will win it. But if we are to put some players as darkhorses, then Ferrer,Berdych, and Tsonga will definately be the front runners to be classed as that. Berdych & Tsonga possibly more so than Ferrer because i don't feel that Ferrer is that much of a threat to the top 3 off clay, but i could be wrong.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

You aren't wrong.

I never consider Ferrer a dark horse in any slam, not even the French. He's a very solid player who works incredibly hard, but he does lack the natural talent the guys at the top have. I NEVER see him as a threat to the slams, sure he'll make the quarters and maybe even semi's on occasion but he won't even win one. I just don't think he has the ability to make it happen, whereas I feel like Del Potro has (obviously as he's already won one) and even Berdych or Tsonga have certain something about them that makes you think that they COULD cause the upset, I don't get that with Ferrer.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

The likes of Berdych, Tsonga, and Del Potro have more weapons to hurt the top players than Ferrer. Ferrer is far more consistent than them, but he doesn't have as high of a peak level. You know that if Tsonga, Berdych or Del Potro play really well then they have a major shot at beating the top players, whilst you can't say that about Ferrer.


----------



## oompaloompaTAZ (Jan 19, 2013)

NJ88 said:


> You aren't wrong.
> 
> I never consider Ferrer a dark horse in any slam, not even the French. He's a very solid player who works incredibly hard, but he does lack the natural talent the guys at the top have. I NEVER see him as a threat to the slams, sure he'll make the quarters and maybe even semi's on occasion but he won't even win one. I just don't think he has the ability to make it happen, whereas I feel like Del Potro has (obviously as he's already won one) and even Berdych or Tsonga have certain something about them that makes you think that they COULD cause the upset, I don't get that with Ferrer.


agreed!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Ferrer is more one dimensional. He's good at everything but never really has any real weapons if you know what I mean.


----------



## oompaloompaTAZ (Jan 19, 2013)

Federer Murray im pickin to win it all



Posterizer said:


> Lol, I'm interested to see Delpo in this


choked

serena and sharapova.. for mens and womens respectively LoL



Posterizer said:


> ^You are bad luck ^^
> 
> Come on Wozniaki!! Finish this and win me money


SHES TERRIBLE, shes never gona win a grand slam.. shes too small and weak..



Posterizer said:


> Serena just hit a 207km/h serve. :bron4


shes a BEAST!:avit:



Posterizer said:


> yeee buddy another straight sets win.
> 
> Raonc next, big server so maybe a couple of tie break sets


easy win!! next is the great fed!



Posterizer said:


> Ferrer is more one dimensional. He's good at everything but never really has any real weapons if you know what I mean.


word!



chr1st0 said:


> Davydenko has been awful at slams for about 5/6 years now though


since for ever...



Posterizer said:


> Got money on Stosur to win!


shes a dude!



Posterizer said:


> Berdych has his spot on lock now.
> 
> Tsonga also increased his chances despite not winnig.


word



nazzac said:


> ^ I agree with your choices Samoon.
> 
> Serena won 2 slams,YEC and a gold medal. As well as a slam in doubles and a gold in doubles
> 
> Djokovic won a slam, reached another 2 slam finals, won the WTF, and finished as year end no.1


SERena should compete in mens competition


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

:lmao half of these quotes are at least 6 months old


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah Ferrer is one dimensional, you would expect him to beat players who are ranked below him but when he faces the top players, he doesn't really stand much of a chance while Tsonga, Del Potro and Berydch have something in them that can cause an upset, they have the ability to up their game and can put some brilliant performances. They have more weapons which can hurt the top players.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

WTF that guy just quoted all my poststhat are old as.

Ferrer wins first set 6-2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nishikori getting totally owned


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I have to say I'm a little surprised that Ferrer has beaten Kei in straight sets. Basing on the scorline, it seems like a easy win for Ferrer, thought it would have been closer.

Sharapova putting another terrific performance, only lost 5 games in the tournament so far. That is fantastic.

Btw what happened to Tipsarevic? Why did he retire?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

The injury that caused his withdrawal from Brisbane I think. Not too sure, been flicking between tennis and the cricket.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Maria Sharapova set the record for the fewest games lost en route to the Australian Open quarterfinals today, having conceded just five games in the first four rounds.

4 of them came from the Venus Williams match. How ridiculous is that!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

This is incredible, Wawrinka is playing some outstanding tennis. Surely he has to win the first set.

And he does, he wins 6-1, breaking Djokovic 3 times in this set.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow, this just got interesting


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

This is amazing!! Wawrinka is outplaying Djokovic. Love it


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Come one Wawrinka!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Sick defending fro Djokovic


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Djokovic wins second set. 

I think that's it, Djokovic should win it now. The momentum is on his side. Good showing from Wawrinka though


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I've heard of double posting. Even triple posting. But UNDECUPLE POSTING. I had to fucking look that up! Do not EVER do that shit again, *oompaloompaTAZ*. There is an EDIT button for a reason.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I think he is a troll cause he quoted my posts from months ago lol


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Kei 

I'm not surprised Ferrer won, but i expected a way closer match. Anyway, good tournament for Kei, and hopefully he can get to the 4th round in every slam. That would be a good result for this year.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Kei was feeling his knee injury fairly badly for most of the match and couldn't really get into it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

This has turned into a normal match now


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I was unable to catch Kei vs Ferrer, but from reading online Ferrer was consistent whilst Kei was missing a lot and was having trouble with his knee.

Needs to get that knee sorted. It's halting his progress.

Rooting for Djokovic in this match. If he loses then the winner of the semi final from the other half (probs Murray or Fed) will win the tournament. If Djokovic is there, then it's more exciting


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dam might be over now


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Heading to the tennis tomorrow. Legends Doubles ft. The Woodies, Seppi vs. Chardy, Stephens vs. Jovanovski.... blah. Thank god it has been saved by Murray vs. Simon! So happy. Just got Hisense tickets, not a bad day of tennis for $60.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Djokovic/Wawrinka going to a 5th. What a match.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

FUCKING AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Holy fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

5th set :mark:

This is fucking amazing. Best match I've seen in a while.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Come on Stan! That final point was ridiculous.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

3-3!!!


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Could be here for a while.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

This match is fantastic, didn't expect it!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

This is pretty epic.

STAN THE MAN just won't back down. Best I've seen him play.

Djoker needs to step up.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

WOW! That was a phenomenal 5th set. Wawrinka was in beast mode, but still Nole found a way through. Epic!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

:hb:hb:hb

THAT WAS AWESOME.

I really feel for Stan but great win for the defending champ.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow, incredible. What an epic! Djokovic got through by the skin of his teeth there, but he's through.

I would say he needs to watch out in his next match due to fatigue from this but...last year he beat Murray in around four and a half hours, then went on to beat Nadal in five so maybe it doesn't even matter with him...who's his next opponent?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Absolutely phenomenal match, Wawrinka was God-Federer like at times, but Djokovic proved why he's the best in the world. Has to be one of the best matches i've ever seen.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Damm, fuck!


Disappointed with the result, but still, what a fucking epic match. Really enjoyed it. Gotta feel sad for Wawrinka, he was really fantastic, never seen him play that well before.

@NJ88 he plays Berdych, really hope Berdych plays well, he could be able to beat Djokovic because Djokovic may suffer from fatigue.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Berdych only plays well against Federer :lol 

Epic match. Who would have thought that it would go down to the wire?

Hopefully Federer & Tsonga win tonight, so another good QF battle

Del Po interview after his loss to Chardy: http://www.australianopen.com/en_AU/news/interviews/2013-01-19/201301191358582015990.html

No excuses from him.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

nazzac said:


> 8 correct winners & Score, 4 correct winners, and 4 wrong.
> 
> Tonights matches...
> 
> ...


Only 2 correct winners & scores. 3 correct winners, and 3 wrong.

Tonight...

Chardy in 4
Tsonga in 3
Murray in 3
Federer in 4

Wozniacki in 3
Azarenka in 2
Stephens in 2
Serena in 2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Djokovic/Wawrinka. Incredible incredible match. Last point summed it up perfectly. Wawrinka beasting with his backhand, Djokovic defying logic to return clear winners and just edging Wawrinka out by the finest of margins. Sucks for Stan to get nothing from the match in the end after that performance. 5-2 up in the second, he shouldn't have lost it 7-5 though. Turned off completely at that point which really cost him. Was a delight when he was on though. Djokovic is #1 for a reason as he continues to show. Incredible resilience and fitness. Any other player playing Berdych less than 48 hours after THAT into the second week of a Slam I'd say they had no chance. Djokovic is super human though so I fully expect him to still come through. Would have been Murray's title to throw away if Djokovic had gone out on top of Del Potro.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I think you could use Djokovic-Wawrinka as an example as to why courts are too slow. Wawrinka was hitting some bombs, and they weren't getting through. Of course, some of it is down to insane defending from Djokovic, but even on Rebound ace surface, those shots would have gone for winners.

This is another example from last year...






Berdych was hitting some bombs, and Nadal was just retreiving. Although Nadal is a great defender, if the courts were faster then Berdych would have won that point. The best players (with the exception of Fed) are all primarily defensive players who have great defensive skills. Attacking players aren't getting a break because they have no chance of hitting through them because the courts are too slow. To become a top player now, you have to be a great mover rather than a great shot maker. Adding to that, the slow hard courts are bad for the players health and fitness. The long rally's and grinding points are bound to take their affect on them (see Nadal), and there is an increasing chance of a player getting injured (see Serena hurting her ankle earlier in the tournament).

I'm not saying that all courts should be fast, because that would then favour the attacking players. But there should be a fair balance instead of most courts being slow. Hard should be Medium or range between fast & slow, Grass should be fast, and Clay should be slow. Therefore neither attack or defense has an advantage, and there is less of a chance of players getting injured


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*No coincidence that faster courts would suit most of your favourite players then?*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Would benefit Tsonga definately, but Del Po & Kei probs not as much. 

It's nothing to do with my favourite players though. The courts are too slow. There should be a variety rather than having most courts fast or most courts slow, so no style has a big advantage in the grand scheme of things.

Do you agree or do you think the slow courts are good for the sport?

Edit* Thinking about it, it would benefit Kei in a way, because faster courts might decrease his injury issues


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Damm was pulling for Wawrinka, by far the match of the tournament.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Damm was pulling for Wawrinka, by far the match of the tournament.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*The courts are the same for everyone tbf. You should have a strategy to win depending on the court you're playing on if you want to contend with the elite players.*


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Chardy through in 4 sets over Seppi.

If Murray gets through, wonder if Chardy can cause another upset.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Murray is just going to grind Chardy out, and push the ball back until he makes the mistake.


Let's go Tsonga


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Posterizer said:


> Murray is just going to grind Chardy out, and push the ball back until he makes the mistake.
> 
> 
> Let's go Tsonga


Yup, that seems like the most logical way to play him if he comes out firing on all cylinders. Murray gets so many balls back he'll miss far more than he did against Del Potro and Seppi.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *The courts are the same for everyone tbf. You should have a strategy to win depending on the court you're playing on if you want to contend with the elite players.*


Whilst that is true, do you want every player to have a defensive mindset? To be an elite player now it's more about Athleticsm, rather than ability.

I'm not saying they should have the courts like they did in the 90's, or we'll have a serve fest. Just have a mixed bag, so no style is favoured over the other.

In the 90's it was attack. Today it's defense.

On another note, Allez Jo!!! We've got one half of the best potential QF match. Now we just need Federer to win


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac, How many times are you going to bring that up again? You discussed about that a lot times already, in this thread actually.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

If the courts are slower, all players should train in a way which lets them deal with that to be honest. Murray and Djokovic obviously work very hard on training to be able to get a lot of balls back which makes them good at being defensive, that isn't to say they can't play aggressively. Maybe some of the more of the guys with aggressive playing styles could do the same. Defensive play is obviously a huge part of being a tennis player, they should train for that so they can get the balls back other players can.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

So do you think that slow courts are the way to go?

I personally would like some variety, but thats just me. I don't want every match to turn into a grindfest. It's stupid that one of the biggest hitters on tour can't get winners on a hard court because the courts are too slow.

To answer you Samoon, i only remember discussing it once, last year. I don't know about any other time, but i could be wrong. I just want to hear your opinions on the matter, that is all.

Murray looks to be heading to victory. No surprise there. Serena has just started, so i'll be watching that


----------



## CNew2 (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't think Chardy has any shot against Murray. He's been playing exceptional tennis since the Olympics last summer. Then again I didn't think Chardy had a shot against Del Potro either. This whole "let it fly" approach with the forehand has paid off up until now, but Murray is on a completely different level.

I for one am tired of seeing the same old faces in the final four of mens tennis. I'm sick of the Federer/Djokovic/Murray/Nadal final four. Granted Nadal isn't there this time around, so we'll see a new face reach the semifinals, but that doesn't seem like it's going to stop a Federer/Djokovic or Djokovic/Murray final.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeh, very straight forward for Murray. Simon obviously wasn't moving his best and the key for Murray was to keep his concentration which he managed to do which is good. His matches have all been pretty short so far and as well as Chardy is playing, I think Murray should come through that quite comfortably.

I wouldn't say all courts should be the same speed but slower courts match what is required for the modern day player. Players now should be all around athletes, they should be able to retrieve very well, be aggressive when they need to, serve well, volley well, basically be all rounder's. That's what the best players are because they've adapted to the court no matter which it is. They are obviously slower than they were a while ago but players should be able to work to play well on them.

It's not like the faster grass courts are unplayable to the more defensive player. In the past couple of years we've had Nadal and Djokovic as champions and Murray as a finalist, they've managed a faster courts despite not being as aggressive and powerful as say a Tsonga, so it should work the other way round too. Tennis is now having players at the top focused on being the very best athlete they can be. Most players at the top don't just 'grind' out wins with defensive play, they use variety which is what it's all about.

You see Djokovic, Nadal and Murray at the top and you clearly see the work they put into being that physical and it works, they beat the other players. It's obvious to me, that to be as good, other players must do the same. Forget about court speed, that's what's required.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

NJ88 said:


> *It's not like the faster grass courts are unplayable to the more defensive player. In the past couple of years we've had Nadal and Djokovic as champions and Murray as a finalist, they've managed a faster courts despite not being as aggressive and powerful as say a Tsonga, so it should work the other way round too.* Tennis is now having players at the top focused on being the very best athlete they can be. Most players at the top don't just 'grind' out wins with defensive play, they use variety which is what it's all about.


Tbf, Grass courts are now much slower than they were before.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

They are slower...but they are faster than other surfaces which makes you think aggressive guys should have more of a chance at winning or going further. Yet defensive players are winning more often than not.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm not saying all courts should be the same speed. And i'm not trying to say that attacking players should be at the top of the sport.

But what you said above could be applied to the 90's and fast courts. People moaned because attacking players like Pete Sampras could one strike their way to victory. If we use your argument, then the defensive players should have adapted to those surfaces, But that didn't happen. Instead, courts were slowed down to help out defensive players, And they were right in doing so. But they have gone way too far and now most courts are slow. The closest we got to the best variety was in the mid 00's.

But defensive players are benefited in todays game, just as attacking players were in the 90's. The best athletes are rising to the top, whilst talented ball strikers are struggling because they can't hit through the surfaces. A big hitter or good ballstriker has to hit 4-5 perfect shots to hit a winner against a Murray or a Djokovic, and it's not on. Wawrinka played a blinder yesterday, but still couldn't win. Obviously, Murray & Djokovic are great defenders, but you can't seriously say that court speeds don't help them in some cases.

Also, nobody has tried to argue my point about injuries. Slow hard courts are causing more injuries to players, and thats even worse than the style benefitting.

There should be a variety of court speeds. Grass should be fast, Clay should be slow, and Hard should be middle, with indoor being fast. Therefore we have a variety, and no particular style is benefited. I don't see how anyone can say that all courts should be slow, or all courts should be fast (except clay). I don't want every player to become a defensive player or the sport will be boring. Same applies for everyone being an attacking player. I want to see a variety of styles and a variety of surfaces. Serve & Volley, Offensive baseliners, Defensive baseliners, All court players etc...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Tbf, Grass courts are now much slower than they were before.


This, I don't understand why they have slown down every surface.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

No, I don't think all courts should be the same speed. There should be some variety, and there is...it's just the general speed of the courts is slower. Clay is slower than hard, and hard is slower than grass, they just aren't AS fast as before. However the court speed does reflect which players are the better athletes and reflects those who work hard. I'd say that even if the courts were speeded up, the same players would still end up winning though. 

Some players who can hit huge, huge shots, and massive serves, it often comes naturally to them. They have the natural ability to do that. Being a great athlete, being able to move well, being able to chase down balls etc generally isn't something that's natural, it's something that has to be worked on...a lot. Guys who work hard on those areas are reaping the rewards, as they should.

My point is that, the speed of courts are what they are. The courts have been slower for a while now, and if these attacking players people mention want to get to the level of a Murray, Nadal or Djokovic they should adapt and work on areas of play which seem to work for the top guys. Being defensive works, mixing up play works, being a good returner often works better than having a massive serve etc. That's my point. The courts are slower...they need to deal with that.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

There isn't much variety though. Most courts are slow, even Grass has been slowed down FFS. Grass should be the fast surface, with Clay being the slow one and hard a mix of both. The tour shouldn't be a bias towards particular styles. Defensive players struggled in the 90's off Clay. Do you think those players should have adopted a better serve & better volleys? It's the same argument your using here for attacking players in this era. No, they slowed the courts down, and like i said, they were right in doing so. But now the courts are too slow, the ball bounces too high, which benefits defensive players. The courts were what they were, but they still changed them. Why can't they do it now?

I'm not disagreeing that players should work on their defence, and athleticsm, because they should. I'm just saying that todays courts favour defensive players, just like 90's courts favoured attacking players.

Slow Hard courts are not good for any reason. I just don't see how Slow hard courts are the way to go. It favours Defensive players, and it causes injuries. Hard court should be balanced especially, seen as though most of the tour is spent on hard courts. Therefore it's balanced, and there is a decreasing chance of injuries.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm saying yeh, the courts are all fairly slow, but they aren't all one degree of slow, some courts are still faster or slower than others, and attacking players don't really generally do any better on faster courts than they do on slower courts no matter how fast or slow they are. It's still the same guys in the finals, and the semi finals and I understand the courts are all slower than they used to be but they aren't all just one single speed.

The players in the 90s are far different to now, and the tennis in the 90s is far different to now. It's a different era, tennis players these days I think would probably be able to outplay a lot of guys from the 90s because they are far better athletes, have far better conditioning and are able to play for far longer. That's the evolution of the sport, that's what tennis players need to be in order to compete at the top level whether the courts are fast or slow.

The courts do favour the more defensive player and the better athlete over the guys who just whack the ball as hard as they can yes, and they could change it, I wouldn't have a major issue with it. But I still think the guys at the top now would still be the guys who were winning the tournaments. I think you HAVE to be that type of player at the top now to make an impact. That's my opinion anyways.

EDIT: I can't figure out if Raonic is a terrible returner or Federer's serving really well...or a mixture of both. Either way, too many errors from Raonic, giving away points so easily. Federer hasn't put a foot wrong though.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

There is no way of finding out though. It's the same thing with every sport, because like you said thats the evolution of sport. We'll never know if Djokovic would be able to handle Sampras' Serve & Volley attack on the 90's grass surface etc...

Anyway, Nice one Fed (Y)

Tsonga vs Federer Quarter Final looks good. Especially if Jo turns up to play


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

nazzac said:


> To be an elite player now it's more about Athleticsm, rather than ability.


*Well that's bullshit for starters. Yeah you need the athleticism to get to the ball but guys like Djokovic and Murray are still able to hit winners off returns most other players wouldn't even reach. That's like saying Usain Bolt could be an elite tennis player because he could reach every ball regardless of how he returns it. *


NJ88 said:


> If the courts are slower, all players should train in a way which lets them deal with that to be honest. Murray and Djokovic obviously work very hard on training to be able to get a lot of balls back which makes them good at being defensive, that isn't to say they can't play aggressively. Maybe some of the more of the guys with aggressive playing styles could do the same. Defensive play is obviously a huge part of being a tennis player, they should train for that so they can get the balls back other players can.


*^ Basically.*


nazzac said:


> But defensive players are benefited in todays game, just as attacking players were in the 90's. The best athletes are rising to the top, whilst talented ball strikers are struggling because they can't hit through the surfaces. *A big hitter or good ballstriker has to hit 4-5 perfect shots to hit a winner against a Murray or a Djokovic, and it's not on. Wawrinka played a blinder yesterday, but still couldn't win.* Obviously, Murray & Djokovic are great defenders, but you can't seriously say that court speeds don't help them in some cases.


*They're not "perfect" shots then. So if that Wawrinka/Djokovic match took play at 90's Wimbledon then Wawrinka would have won. It didn't though. It took place at Aus Open 2013 on that court. That's like saying if Djokovic was only half as good as he is then Wawrinka would have won. You play to the environment you're in and everyone's equal. It's not even like it's a case of being impossible to hit winners. Put the ball in the right area of the court and you'll win points. If you're just blasting a ball as hard as you can then you won't.

Who hits the ball the hardest on the Womens Tour? Serena. Who's winning everything on the Womens Tour? Serena. It's not a case of one style being favoured by the Courts. The best players are still the best players. 

Top 4 should make the Semis in both draws now really. *


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Fed/Tsonga, can't wait. Should be a great match. Predict Fed to win in 4 close sets.

Murray to beat Chardy in straights sets and Berdych to beat Djokovic in 5(yeah bold prediction)

Raonic wasn't up to standard to be honest, he has made many silly errors. Think he made around 40 unforced erros, while Fed only did 8(which is good to see, hopefully he keeps that up) if I'm not wrong. I know Federer was serving well but still Raonic should have done better, didn't even had one break point.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Quarter Final Lineup Complete!!

*Federer vs. Tsonga*

Yeh I look forward to Tsonga/Fed, based on form I think Fed should win but it might be tough as Tsonga has been playing really well this tournament too. Could go four sets maybe. 

*Murray vs. Chardy*

Chardy is playing very well and may cause Murray a few problems as Murray still hasn't really been tested in the tournament so far. I think Murray should work out Chardy's game though and go through without any huge issues. It could maybe go four sets, although I think he should still win in three.

*Ferrer vs. Almagro*

Almagro is actually playing a very good tournament so this could be a close one. Although every time I say that about a Ferrer match he seems to win fairly easily and loses in the semi finals. I think either player could win, although I predict Ferrer in five sets.

*Djokovic vs. Berdych*

I think it's the most interesting quarter final match just due to the big question marks over Djokovic and how he may be feeling after his epic match with Wawrinka along with Berdych and how well he's playing this tournament. I think Berdych will cause a lot of problems for Djokovic but Djokovic and his resolve will see him come through this match in four or five sets.

*SEMI FINALS*

*Novak Djokovic vs. David Ferrer*
*Roger Federer vs. Andy Murray*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Well that's bullshit for starters. Yeah you need the athleticism to get to the ball but guys like Djokovic and Murray are still able to hit winners off returns most other players wouldn't even reach. That's like saying Usain Bolt could be an elite tennis player because he could reach every ball regardless of how he returns it. *


That Bolt comparison is ridiculous, and you know it. I know what your trying to say, and i agree in a sense, but still the best athletes and movers that are having more success in todays game. Lets forget about the top for a second. Ferrer is a good example of what i'm saying. The players behind him, Berdych, Tsonga, Del Potro are better ballstrikers and more talented players, but Ferrer gets to almost everything. Now do you think that Ferrer would get to everything if the courts were faster? Not likely



Seabs said:


> *They're not "perfect" shots then. So if that Wawrinka/Djokovic match took play at 90's Wimbledon then Wawrinka would have won. It didn't though. It took place at Aus Open 2013 on that court. That's like saying if Djokovic was only half as good as he is then Wawrinka would have won. You play to the environment you're in and everyone's equal. It's not even like it's a case of being impossible to hit winners. Put the ball in the right area of the court and you'll win points. If you're just blasting a ball as hard as you can then you won't.
> 
> Who hits the ball the hardest on the Womens Tour? Serena. Who's winning everything on the Womens Tour? Serena. It's not a case of one style being favoured by the Courts. The best players are still the best players.
> *


I'm fed up of repeating myself, but people moaned about the courts in the 90's being too fast, and they changed them. Why didn't the defensive players adapt them? It's the same principle.

The question isn't about adapting, it's about having more variety on tour. If everyone adapts to slow courts, then we'll only have primarily defensive players, and that would be boring. I don't know about you guys, but i want to see variety in tennis. Serve & Volley is almost dead, and if the courts stay the same, then most players will be defensive baseliners, with a few offensive baseliners. Unless you Love defensive tennis and hate attacking tennis, then i don't see how you can be against court speed variety.

I also don't see an argument against injury issues. Do you want players knees to be blown out because of these courts?

And on Serena. Serena is on another level to everyone on the womens tour, and is also one of the best athletes in womens tennis, so that proves nothing really.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

On another note. Federer has been great so far in this tournament. He's played some good players and hasn't looked like losing a set. Best player of the tournament so far


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*The courts aren't fast though. There's no point in saying a guy like Del Potro would have more success than Ferrer if they were. They aren't. If someone like Del Potro wants to have the success of a Djokovic then they have to adapt their game to the environment they're playing in. The defensive players didn't adapt in the 90's. They didn't win as much. You play to the current environment and nothing else. It's a different era and you can either develop a strategy to win in this era or play a different strategy which wont win you as much. I don't win as much because the courts are slow isn't a valid argument for lack of success. Can you imagine a player coming out and saying that?

Injuries happen regardless. Yeah they're might be a link between speed of courts and injuries but injuries will happen on fast courts too. They're inevitable. Nobody's probably arguing that point because nobody's a doctor.*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

You people are not getting what nazzac is saying. He isn't saying that the courts should very fast so that it can suit attacking players, he is just saying he wants to see variety in tennis, different styles. He thinks that the courts should be faster because the courts are too slow atm(which kind of benefits defensive players), he doesn't want players of a particular style to benefit.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *The courts aren't fast though. There's no point in saying a guy like Del Potro would have more success than Ferrer if they were. They aren't. If someone like Del Potro wants to have the success of a Djokovic then they have to adapt their game to the environment they're playing in. The defensive players didn't adapt in the 90's. They didn't win as much. You play to the current environment and nothing else. It's a different era and you can either develop a strategy to win in this era or play a different strategy which wont win you as much. I don't win as much because the courts are slow isn't a valid argument for lack of success. Can you imagine a player coming out and saying that?
> 
> Injuries happen regardless. Yeah they're might be a link between speed of courts and injuries but injuries will happen on fast courts too. They're inevitable. Nobody's probably arguing that point because nobody's a doctor.*


But we are not players. We are fans of the sport. I don't want every player to be a grinder (which is the best tactic in modern tennis just like S&V in the 90's). If everyone does what you and NJ88 are implying then everyone will have the same style. I think your missing the point. To use another example, if every football team played like Barcelona then football would be boring. It's not about who will succeed btw. As much as i would like Tsonga to succeed, thats not the point of my argument. It's about having a better variety of matches. How can you be against that? Tournaments are way too predictable atm, and thats partly down to the courts. The only slam surface which isn't slow is Wimbledon (even though it's far slower than before), and guess what? It's the most unpredictable slam atm, which makes it more exciting. I'm not saying every court should be faster, i think that some courts should be faster to create more Variety in the sport.

As for injuries. Yes they will happen even if the courts are faster. But thats not what i'm saying. I'm saying that with slower courts, there's higher chance of injuries.



Samoon said:


> You people are not getting what nazzac is saying. He isn't saying that the courts should very fast so that it can suit attacking players, he is just saying he wants to see variety in tennis, different styles. He thinks that the courts should be faster because the courts are too slow atm(which kind of benefits defensive players), he doesn't want players of a particular style to benefit.


^ This. At least someone knows what i'm trying to say


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

To me the top players are the top players. The argument that the top players are defensive ones is kind of dumb to me. To be a top player, one would think you need an all court game. Being able to defend, attack, volley, serve, it all goes into being a complete player. If your only good at one or two things you will struggle and the best players can exploit you. I recall Federer losing to Isner last year in Davis cup because Isner was able to blow him away with his serve and use his forehand like a boss. Different styles exist and can work, but if you are a player with a a deficiency, the best players will ask the big questions and look to break you down.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

R.Scorpio said:


> To me the top players are the top players. The argument that the top players are defensive ones is kind of dumb to me. To be a top player, one would think you need an all court game. Being able to defend, attack, volley, serve, it all goes into being a complete player. If your only good at one or two things you will struggle and the best players can exploit you. I recall Federer losing to Isner last year in Davis cup because Isner was able to blow him away with his serve and use his forehand like a boss. Different styles exist and can work, but if you are a player with a a deficiency, the best players will ask the big questions and look to break you down.


Primarily defensive is what i've said. Of course the top players are all court players, but Murray, Djokovic, Nadal are Primarily defensive, just as Federer is primarily offensive.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't know if I'm missing something but I don't recall anyone saying that the top players are only defensive players.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I'm not denying the variety argument btw. Never have. I'm arguing your point about harder hitters not benefiting because of the slower courts. They're not benefiting because they're not adapting to the environment that they're playing in. The argument that someone like Wawrinka should have won that match against Djokovic is silly. Djokovic won because he was the better player on the day and won more sets on that court than Wawrinka. On a faster court Wawrinka probably would have had a better chance of winning. It wasn't on a faster court though and even if it was, Djokovic could have played a different game to adapt to the pace of the court. You can't make excuses for a guy like Ferrer doing better than a guy like Del Potro because of the court they're playing on. It's not like they turned up for this tournament and the courts were drastically slower than normal. The players who win Slams are the players who the best tennis on the given court. Ferrer does better than Del Potro because he has a better strategy for the game he's playing.

Don't give confused with me arguing against faster courts. Yeah it'd be nice if Wimbledon was faster so players have to change their strategy for each slam. They're not though so it's a dead argument complaining and Murray and Djokovic's success because of the environment they're playing in. You adapt your game to the environment, not the environment to your game.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *I'm not denying the variety argument btw. Never have. I'm arguing your point about harder hitters not benefiting because of the slower courts. They're not benefiting because they're not adapting to the environment that they're playing in. The argument that someone like Wawrinka should have won that match against Djokovic is silly. Djokovic won because he was the better player on the day and won more sets on that court than Wawrinka. On a faster court Wawrinka probably would have had a better chance of winning. It wasn't on a faster court though and even if it was, Djokovic could have played a different game to adapt to the pace of the court. You can't make excuses for a guy like Ferrer doing better than a guy like Del Potro because of the court they're playing on. It's not like they turned up for this tournament and the courts were drastically slower than normal. The players who win Slams are the players who the best tennis on the given court. Ferrer does better than Del Potro because he has a better strategy for the game he's playing.
> 
> Don't give confused with me arguing against faster courts. Yeah it'd be nice if Wimbledon was faster so players have to change their strategy for each slam. They're not though so it's a dead argument complaining and Murray and Djokovic's success because of the environment they're playing in. You adapt your game to the environment, not the environment to your game.*


They are not benefitting. The slower surfaces favour defensive players, there is no argument, just like Fast surfaces benefit attacking players. There is a reason as to why Nadal is the greatest Clay courter ever, and Sampras/Federer are the greatest grass courters ever. Slower surfaces favour defensive players, hence why defensive players win RG most often and offensive players won Wimbledon most often (although the slowing down of Wimbledon has made this less often) I agree that they should work on adapting better, I've said that before, but thats not the point. Anyway it's not just big hitters. Offensive isn't all about how hard you hit you know. Serve & Volley is offensive tennis and it's dying right before us.

Also, i'm not making excuses. I like Ferrer, but i realise that a lot of his success against offensive players (exception being Federer) is because his style of play works best on slow surfaces, which most surfaces are in todays game. And one of my favourite players, Del Potro is not a fast court player really. Del Potro likes to have big swings at the ball, which he won't get on fast surfaces, and also he wouldn't be able to retrive because of his poor movement. like i said, the best style in todays game is Grinding, just like the best style in the 90's was S&V.

Also, name one time where i said Murray & Djokovic's success is down to the court speed? I never said that once. Murray has done well on grass, and so has Djokovic, so i do recognise that. Your trying to put words into my mouth.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

nazzac said:


> Ferrer is a good example of what i'm saying. The players behind him, Berdych, Tsonga, Del Potro are better ballstrikers and more talented players, but Ferrer gets to almost everything. Now do you think that Ferrer would get to everything if the courts were faster? Not likely





nazzac said:


> Slow Hard courts are not good for any reason. I just don't see how Slow hard courts are the way to go. *It favours Defensive players*, and it causes injuries. Hard court should be balanced especially, seen as though most of the tour is spent on hard courts. Therefore it's balanced, and there is a decreasing chance of injuries.





nazzac said:


> *But defensive players are benefited in todays game*, just as attacking players were in the 90's. The best athletes are rising to the top, whilst talented ball strikers are struggling because they can't hit through the surfaces. *A big hitter or good ballstriker has to hit 4-5 perfect shots to hit a winner against a Murray or a Djokovic, and it's not on.* Wawrinka played a blinder yesterday, but still couldn't win. *Obviously, Murray & Djokovic are great defenders, but you can't seriously say that court speeds don't help them in some cases.*


*You're essentially saying that the court speeds are a big reason for Murray and Djokovic's success or Ferrer having more success than Del Potro. If Djokovic wins this slam then it'll be because of the courts because he would have lost to Wawrinka on a faster court according to you. The courts don't favour any player. They favour a strategy and how well that strategy is implemented. If you're using the wrong strategy and someone else is using the right strategy then guess who wins more often than not.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *You're essentially saying that the court speeds are a big reason for Murray and Djokovic's success or Ferrer having more success than Del Potro. If Djokovic wins this slam then it'll be because of the courts because he would have lost to Wawrinka on a faster court according to you. The courts don't favour any player. They favour a strategy and how well that strategy is implemented. If you're using the wrong strategy and someone else is using the right strategy then guess who wins more often than not.*


Thats not what i'm saying, even if it does come across that way. I'm saying that defensive players benefit more from these court speeds than offensive players. That doesn't mean that Murray, and Nole wouldn't be as successful if the courts were faster, and that players like Tsonga will go on to be more successful because i don't know that for certain. My point about Wawrinka was that he played a great match and played some great shots but still couldn't get through on occasions. It is partly to do with the court speeds, but also to do with Djokovic's great defence. I just used it as an example as to why some courts should be faster, just like the Berdych-Nadal video. You've taken that example way overboard.

I know what you are saying, and i agree in a sense. But if everyone applied the strategy to win in the modern era then most players would be Grinders, and that would be boring. It seems to me that your encouraging that that's the way to go.

And if you agree with me on that their should be a higher variety of courts, why are we arguing? If you think that, you agree with my point, and this arguing was pointless :lol

BTW Del Potro is more successful than Ferrer. 1 slam > No Slam.


----------



## oompaloompaTAZ (Jan 19, 2013)

Raonic is out so GOO FEDERER


----------



## oompaloompaTAZ (Jan 19, 2013)

Federer murray to win it all..!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Thats not what i'm saying, even if it does come across that way. I'm saying that defensive players benefit more from these court speeds than offensive players. That doesn't mean that Murray, and Nole wouldn't be as successful if the courts were faster, and that players like Tsonga will go on to be more successful because i don't know that for certain. My point about Wawrinka was that he played a great match and played some great shots but still couldn't get through on occasions. It is partly to do with the court speeds, but also to do with Djokovic's great defence. I just used it as an example as to why some courts should be faster, just like the Berdych-Nadal video. You've taken that example way overboard.
> 
> I know what you are saying, and i agree in a sense. But if everyone applied the strategy to win in the modern era then most players would be Grinders, and that would be boring. It seems to me that your encouraging that that's the way to go.
> 
> ...


Del Potro looks to be a one slam wonder.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Posterizer said:


> Del Potro looks to be a one slam wonder.


Too early to say either way tbh. He's only 24, so he's got time to win another slam, and he's perfectly capable as he's proven before.

Still it's 1 more slam than Ferrer is ever going to win


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Roddick also only has one slam. At the time he was considered to be a multi slam winner. But never one more than one slam. 

Why are you comparing Del Potro with Ferrer? I never mentioned Ferrer


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Posterizer said:


> Roddick also only has one slam. At the time he was considered to be a multi slam winner. But never one more than one slam.
> 
> Why are you comparing Del Potro with Ferrer? I never mentioned Ferrer


I thought you were responding directly to my post. I was just kidding around really. Doesn't matter now anyways.

Well, Safin for a time was considered a 1 slam wonder after he got injured, but then he won the AO in 2005, so i wouldn't be quick to count Del Po out. Federer & Nadal won't be around for much longer, and Del Po is younger than Murray & Djokovic (albeit not by much). I'm not saying he'll deffo win another slam, i think it's just too early to say that Del Potro is a one slam wonder. He's 24, so he hasn't even hit his peak years yet. If he doesn't win one in the next few years, then i think that statement is more valid.

Roddick was a little unlucky in his career tbf. After he won his slam, Federer arrived. But just because Roddick didn't win another slam doesn't mean Del Po won't.

All i can say is, We'll see...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Almagro about to go into the SF


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

He keeps bottling it


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

break for break it seems haha.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

and 5th set it goes


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Ferrer just won't go away


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm pulling for Ferrer


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

ferrer storms away with it and the williams sisters are out of the doubles losing to errani and vinci.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Ferrer Djokovic or Berydch


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Almagro :lol. A bit like Shvedova. Failing to serve it out

First womens semi is booked. Li Na vs Maria Sharapova.

Djokovic vs Berdych is up next


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Berdych lost first set 6-1


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Djokovich killing it.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Berdych wins second set 6-4.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ooooooh


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Berdych loses 3rd set 6-1 :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol Berdych will win 4th set 6-4


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Has Sharapova had the easiest path to a Slam Final ever?*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Na Li could test her.

Djokovic vs Ferrer then. Probs Murray vs Federer in the other half, unless Stronga turns up


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Going to see Tsonga v Fed tomorrow night :mark:


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Even is Tsonga turns up, I can't see him win tbh. Federer has been magnificent in this tournament so far.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Federer in 4 is my prediction. Tsonga will turn up for 1 set, and tbh i'm happy with that. Just as long as he doesn't get convincingly beat.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Federer vs Tsonga is the night match, so i can watch it without staying up 

Predictions...

Murray in 3
Federer in 4

Serena in 2
Azarenka in 2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Tsonga will win one set at most, and that's only if he plays at his best imo.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

When is GOAT/Tsonga? Probably at some ungodly hour for me.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

7:30 Melbourne time so I guess get a time zone converter and work it out


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

If Federer wins, i twill be his 10th consecutive Australian Open Semi FInal.....GOAT GOAT GOAT


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Posterizer said:


> *If* Federer wins, i twill be his 10th consecutive Australian Open Semi FInal.....GOAT GOAT GOAT


Just a matter of how quick he destroys Jo-Wilf.

Great achievement 10 on the spin. I think he might surprise people in the last few days.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

It's pretty crazy, I was looking at his stats and saw

He's been in

9 AO SF
7 FO SF
8 Wimbledon SF
8 US Open SF


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

This Stephens girl is really talented. Taking it to a third set with Serena!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Even if Serena Williams wins this she doesn't get a rest day in between, she has to play Azarenka tomorrow...looks like she's pulled something in her back.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow, Stephens eliminates Serena.

Draw has been opened right up now. Good odds on there being an Azarenka/Sharapova rematch. Help our eardrums :/


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

SHIT WHO IS THIS STEPHENS GIRL???


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Posterizer said:


> SHIT WHO IS THIS STEPHENS GIRL???


The next Serena Williams.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

^ fpalm


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow, this is just fantastic. Serena Williams was eliminated, that's awesome. Stephens is really talented. Honestly I wouldn't be surprised if she beats Azarenka tbh.

What's so awesome about this is that now Sharapova has a much bigger chance to win the Aussie Open. She has a much, much bigger chance in beating Azarenka/Stephens than Serena.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow, what a shocking result!! I knew Stephens was a good player, but i didn't expect that. She could go far in her career. BTW, she's not the new Serena because she plays a different style to her.

Womens draw has opened up a little now.

Murray wins in straights, so no surprise there.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Chardy decides to be back to his useless self when he plays Murray.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsonga breaks back!!!

Allez Jo!!!

edit* 1st set Federer on a tiebreak


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuck


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Well that was awful.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

3-3 COME ON FED


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

3rd set Federer.

Jo . It was on his racket


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer wins 3rd set :mark:


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Federer will win this 4th set. Tsonga has had his chance


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Tsonga has played brilliantly


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

FEDERER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

FEDERER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That was awesome!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Best match of the tournament. 

Tsonga is def my second player


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Too much class at the end from the greatest. Great effort from Tsonga but I'm really happy to see Fed through to yet another semi final.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Were Serena's injuries holding her back for those who watched it? Had a feeling Stephens might take it to 3 but I didn't see her winning. Murray having a breeze through to the Semis. Yay.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Good effort from Jo. Did a lot better than many expected of him. You can see now that he's improved from last year. Shame he couldn't take full advantage today.

Well done Federer. Didn't play too well against one of the most dangerous players in the game, and still pulled out a win. Hope Federer wins it now


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Not at all, Stephens completely outplayed her in the final set and is a fully deserved win, so any notion of Serena being injured affecting the result is unjust to Sloane.

FEDERER~!~!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Rooting for a Federer-Djokovic final. That would be great!!


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Game was great seeing it live and in person 8*D


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I wasn't able to watch the match but kept an eye on the score, sounds like the tennis was really very good. Well done to Federer for coming through that match, his matches with Tsonga always seem to be very tough but he made it through and that's all that matters. This should hopefully be a good stepping stone for Tsonga, he's played very well this week and tested the world number two in a big way. Play tournaments that well, and that consistent then he could be a threat.

Andy Murray didn't really ever look in trouble against Chardy. Very straight forward for him, and not dropping a set yet is a great stat for him. I do worry slightly that he's going into a semi final and a very tough match with Federer having not faced any kind of test in the slightest, but you can't really complain about making it through the tournament easily. He's going to be very fresh that's for sure, and he's hitting the ball very well. His issue sometimes has been concentration as he hasn't really been presented with a challenge, but against Fed he'll have to be focused the entire match.

Andy vs. Federer is a tough one to call. Federer has never lost to Andy in a grand slam, but Murrays form and his wins last year suggest he could come away with the victory. I think I'd give the edge to Murray, he's fresher, he's confident, he's won his first slam and on an outdoor hard court now, I would give Murray the advantage.

*PREDICTION FOR THE FINAL*

Andy Murray vs. Novak Djokovic


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

FEDERER~!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Please tennis gods, let it be a Federer-Djokovic final!! Would be a great match


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ Murray/Djokovic would be a great match too, ya big Murray hater, you! 

Would :mark: for a SLOANE Grand Slam win. Doubt it happens though.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> ^ Murray/Djokovic would be a great match too, ya big Murray hater, you!
> 
> Would :mark: for a SLOANE Grand Slam win. Doubt it happens though.


Just not a fan of Murray-Djokovic matches as all  Although there match at AO last year was good

Sloane winning would be awesome, but i'm going with the winner of the other semi between Pova & Li.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I doubt it happens but it's not completely out of the questions, she's playing very, very well. Serena obviously wasn't at her best, but there's no doubt she's got a ton of talent and will be a consistent major threat in the next two or three years. I'd love for her to win.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Question. Who's the better prospect? Robson or Stephens?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

It's difficult to tell. Robson a little younger than Stephens (about eight months?) so who knows what she'll be like even at the end of this year. I think both are going to be big. 

Robson has had a string of big wins showing she does have the game but at the moment she's unable to bring it all together on a more consistent basis, that will come with the experience of playing the bigger tournaments more often I think. I think Stephens has a big game and is a great consistent hitter of the ball which is great. She has all the ability you could hope for, and is very good in all areas. I think she's going to be number one in the world at some point.

I think Stephens has mentioned that she thinks her and Robson may be THE womens rivalry of the future and she may very well be right. It's too difficult to predict at this point I think, but maybe based on where they are currently, Stephens is the better prospect because she's shown she can play at a very high level all tournament, Robson so far hasn't...however as I said, that very well might change with experience.

How about you?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I think Stephens as she is more consistent than Robson, and has less to work on before reaching the top. But if Robson works on her weaknesses like her footwork and movement she can become a top player too, and may be better than Sloane. But atm, i'll say Sloane. For some reason i think that Robson will be the next Kvitova


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

^^^I guess one slam is better than no slams 

I don't see her being like Kvitova. I see Stephens maybe being a little like Serena Williams where she'll be able to win and dominate a lot of slams. Robson might be a little like Sharapova (who is less consistent) and who doesn't generally dominate the whole tournament, can have an off day, but can also destroy opponents when she's on. It's all hypothetical though, a lot can change in the next two years and we have no idea how it's going to turn out. Those two are very exciting prospects though.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't like predicting careers for women :lol. Some prospects turn out to be duds. That could happen to Sloane & Laura. I think they'll both be consistent top 10 players in a few years. Sloane to finish top 20 this year, and Robson to finish in the seeding positions is what i'm predicting for this year


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm not sure if Fed has what it takes to beat Murray. But I'm praying he does.

Djokovic is pretty much certain to be in the final


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Fed always dominates Murray in Slams. He'll be fine.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea just remembered that. :bron2

3-0


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nice to see Sharapova struggling with Li. Down two breaks in the first set. Hopefully Li closes it out.

Edit: Sharapova gets one break back. I fucking jinxed it.

Edit2: LI takes her break back like a BOSS. And then goes on to hold serve to win the first set. Please knock Sharapova out. I want a LI vs SLOANE final.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Let's go Li Na!!!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

LI wins with relative ease, tbh (6-2, 6-2).


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Its Azarenka's grand slam to lose now you would think.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

WOw Sharapova was so good in all her other matches. Same thing with Serena but this wasn't even close.

I want Li Na or Sloan to win it all


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

C'mon Sloane!

Edit that game was crazy. Injury timeout


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Azarenka's heel turn was well booked. Vince should be taking notes.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sloane played OK in patches but Azarenka had too much left. Huge learning curve for Stephens, she's a definite one to watch in the future. I wouldn't be shocked to see her go deep at Wimbledon.

A Li vs Azarenka final, not what I expected, but at least it'll be half quiet, and Li has a chance of pulling it off. Should be a good final.

As for tonight's match, Nole in 3 tight sets for mine - 7/6, 7/5, 6/4


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I called it. I said Li would make the final. I cba quoting atm


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I am very surprised to see Sharapova lose like that. She was so good in her other matches. That sucks. Expect Azarenka to retain her title.



The Lady Killer said:


> Fed always dominates Murray in Slams. He'll be fine.


Well that doesn't really matter much now tbh. The last time Fed faced Murray in a slam was last year in Wimbledon and since then Murray has improved a lot. Murray is now a much better player than he was back then.

And Ferrer, WTF was that? That was awful


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

:lmao Novak is going back to back to back, no one is touching him


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Amazing that Stan was so close to ending Novak's run.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Ferrer further proving the huge gulf that exists from the top 4 to 5th. Of more concern is the gulf between 5 and 6.

Murray has been on an amazing run of form since Wimbledon, but Federer on a hard court, this close to a final, he'll be very, very difficult to overcome. Crowd will be behind Fed as well, which will put pressure on Murray.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Pressure is always on Murray. I just hope Fed turns up fresh.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

He struggled against Tsonga


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Not really struggled, showed brilliance at times Tsonga was on a hot streak that match.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Downside of a straight forward run to the Semis for Sharapova. Still thought she'd win though. Azarenka's to lose now.

Ferrer's always expected to come unstuck against the top 4. Best of the rest but can't challenge the elite. 

I think it's Murray's Semi to lose too. Past record doesn't really mean shit because Murray's a new player now and he's had Federer's number recently. Was dominating Federer in the Wimbledon Final until the break, dominated him at the Olympics and beat him pretty comfortably in Shanghai. 02 performance was poor from Murray though but if he plays like he did at the Olympics and the US Open then it's a Djokovic/Murray final again. Sure it'll be a dull match indeed.

As for the Stephens/Robson question, I think they'll both be top 10 players and both be challenging each other for Slams in the next era. Robson's only just getting a strong run without injuries for the first time in her carear so her lack of success compared to Sloane so far is kinda misleading. I pay more attention to performances at the Slams and Robson's got plenty of big wins to her name already and it's taken big names to knock her out of the last 4 majors (counting Olympics). Schiavone, Sharapova, Stosur, Stephens. Oh shit her weaknesses is surnames beginning with S! Um.... yeah no shame in losing to them 4 at majors at only 18. Regardless of all that the potential is clearly there for both of them to big players in the coming years. The natural talent is there, the mentality seems to be in the right place for both of them and there's clear room for both of them to improve. These aren't 2 young players who are playing at the best which is the most exciting thing. Real shame that Robson wasn't at 100% for the Stephens match to give us a better idea of where they are relative to one another. *


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

He was well below what his level has been so far this tournament.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Expect Federer/Murray to go to 4 sets. Don't know who will win though, it is hard to predict.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol since how Murray was DOMINATING Federer in that Wimbledon final?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Unlike Murray, Tsonga can pressure Federer at the slams, and had history on his side (Wimbledon 2011 iirc). The hard court, the occassion, I still think Fed will have just enough to get through Murray in probably 4 sets, being very tight. If Fed's serve is on, he could do it with ease, but that's one area he's slowly starting to drop his quality in.

:lmao these Murray fans getting way ahead of themselves. He has a very good chance, but as Sharamoana showed today, all this form without a significant challenge can be a detrimental burden come crunchtime.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Posterizer said:


> Not really struggled, showed brilliance at times Tsonga was on a hot streak that match.


The Federer-Tsonga match was back and forth. They took turns in being the better player in that match. The difference was that Federer played the big points better



nazzac said:


> -Na Li to reach the womens final- I have a feeling she'll play well




I also feel that Murray-Federer will go at least 4. Hard to predict though. Murray hasn't faced a real test yet, whilst Federer has. We all saw what happened to Sharapova.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Posterizer said:


> Lol since how Murray was DOMINATING Federer in that Wimbledon final?


*1st set and most of the 2nd set. Just look at the score up to about 3/4s of the way through the 2nd. Then the rain came, the roof went on and Federer really stepped up after the break. Murray was in the drivers seat at the start of the match.*


sXe_Maverick said:


> :lmao these Murray fans getting way ahead of themselves. He has a very good chance, but as Sharamoana showed today, all this form without a significant challenge can be a detrimental burden come crunchtime.


*All anyone has said is he can beat Federer. How is that getting ahead of ourselves. He has won 2 of the last 3 matches against Federer and won the last 2 majors.*


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Federer/Murray is always hard to call for me, especially on a hardcourt. Federer obviously oozes class and he has the history of saving his truly best performances for when the occasion calls for it, plus his hitting ability and general all round style on court makes him a far more dangerous opponent for Murray to contain and force a mistake out of. That being said, Federer is prone to a string of errors across a set when he gets annoyed and therefore always has that ability to lose a run of games on the trot before he starts to regain composure and make more winners than he does errors.

I think the biggest thing to consider though is how Murray has progressed. Forget him obliterating Federer at the Olympics in a near faultless performance, him winning the US Open and for the first time managing to claw back a match he looked to have thrown away when Djokovic won the 4th set will give him a new found confidence and something he can rely on when things get tough/tense tomorrow. Before that final, Murray could only draw on stellar performances in Best of 3 set games and promising displays for long periods in a grand slam, the minute he lost the 4th set in New York everyone had flashbacks to Wimbledon where he slowly lost the game as Federer dominated and seeing him look spent, making errors and looking incredibly outmatched by Djokovic at every turn felt like another Murray disappointment where long spells of astonishingly great play would be for nothing as his game dropped and his high levels of play proved impossible to sustain. Now that he's managed to come back from the brink, the question about his mentality will still remain..but he at least has evidence the potential is there for him to overcome even the most alarming of setbacks, whereas before the answer seemed to be he had to close a Grand Slam Final out early, or risk losing steam the longer the match went.

They match up very well in terms of style of play and how versatile both men are in terms of aggression, defence, using deft touches and slices to alter the play in a rally and Federer's experience and history of churning out great performance after great performance at this stage makes him impossible to count out. I'll go for Murray in 4 close sets, purely because I feel he has that little bit of freedom now that he's answered the critics who said he could never win a major, or be able to close a match out after losing momentum in the middle. Its a case now of how many he'll go on to win and I just think that might be enough for him to have more composure and not feel like the crushing weight of expectation is too much for him on the bigger points.

I won't be at all surprised though if Federer proves too much however.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Novak Djokovic was in destructo mode today. Absolutely annihilated Ferrer, best performance of his so far. He'll be very tough to beat in the final whether it be against Murray or Federer.

I didn't expect Na Li to beat Sharapova at all, let alone so easily. Sharapova has been in great form through the tournament although hadn't faced a stern test at all, but still a bit of a shocker. Azarenka coming through was expected but she sure did make a meal of it. She just couldn't serve the match out to save her life. I would actually give the edge to Na Li in the final. I think the crowd have embraced her and it might get on Azarenka's nerves a little. She's also far more composed in pressure situations. So Na Li to win for me.

As for Murray/Federer. Yes, Federer has beaten Murray in their last three slams but Murray is a different player now. He's far more aggressive, far more composed and can play his best tennis when he needs to. Don't forget that Murray has a winning record against Federer, and it doesn't count for nothing. In the Wimbledon final, he was in the drivers seat before the break, in the Olympics it was pretty much destruction and he beat him again in Shanghai, Federer won at the O2 (indoor) where he plays best. On an outdoor hard-court, I would give the edge to Murray right now. But it wouldn't shock me if either player won.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Fed in 4 over Murray.

It's ok Maria, I'll still sleep with you.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Isn't Sharapova dating Dimitrov? I'm sure i read that somewhere


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Idk/dgaf what I said still stands. :side:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Look for Murray to break Federer in Fed's first service game too. I think he's broke him in his first service game in each of their last 4 ties. Certainly 3 of them at least.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Federer will have to serve well to win


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Serena's ankle




















Ouch!!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

That looks really bad. Suprised she played through with an injury such as that. I've had ankle problems before and I could barely walk.

On tonight's match, I'm rooting for Federer but wouldn't mind Murray making the final. I have a feeling Murray will win.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Isn't Sharapova dating Dimitrov? I'm sure i read that somewhere


Wtf no, she is married to Sasha vujacic


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I thought she dumped his ****** ass.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Oh shit your right. I must keep up with the times. Thank god they separated.

Maybe nazzac was right


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Wasn't injured at all was she? :darkbarry*


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Aren't people accusing Victoria of FAKING too?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Who????


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Azarenka


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

No I was asking was it someone on here who was accusing them of faking their injuries.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Sloane's coach:

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/t...-sloane-stephens/story-e6frfgao-1226561187745


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Stephens could have atleast do some servers while waiting. I don't think Azarenka faked it.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Whoa at Serena's ankle...I'm shocked she played through that. Not really surprising she didn't play her best.

Can't wait for this semi final, should be great.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Shame i can't watch all of it. At least the final is on tv too


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

COME ON FED EXPRESS


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

COME ON THE MURRAY ALL-STATIONS


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

lmao that doesn't even make sense


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Fed's already got the _Express _nickname, and if we're going with the train theme, what else is left?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The Andy Murray do the locomotion


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I think Djok would destroy Fed in the final. He had the five-setter against Tsonga, at least four sets now against Murray, plus a day less of recovery time while Djok cruised through his semi.

For a good final, we need Murray to win. Theirs is the big rivalry of the now and near future.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

A tired Federervs Djokovi would still be more entertaining that Murray/Djokovic


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Fed's always a joy to watch. 

Aside from my supporting him, I think Murray's range of shots makes him one of the more entertaining players around today as well. I'll only really tune into a Djok match if he's playing one of the other big four. Nadal annoys me a bit when I've watched him. The time he takes between shots and having to wipe his face with a towel every ten seconds just winds me up.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

FEDERER WONS 2ND SET LGGGOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

FEDERER TAKES 2ND SET!!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

This match is close, Murray had a perfect opportunity to put him ahead in the tiebreak with that framed smash.

I have a feeling Federer might win this from here.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fed playing hard. Love it


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Fed's fallen apart these last few games.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes Murray! Great play.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Is Murray injuired?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer breaks murray for the first time in the match. This could go to a 5th set.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks like we might be getting a five setter here. Unless Murray can do something to break back.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

FUCKKKKKK


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Break back but not over yet.

Murray's gf is really pretty just saying


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Come on Federer!!

Has it been a good match?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah, pretty good. These two usually have good games.

Looks like it's slipping away from Fed now.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah very entertaining match. Can't see Federer win this tbh. Murray should take it.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

We'll see. Can never really write off the greatest player to ever pick up a racket.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Style clashes always produce the best matches.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hey Mr. GOAT... Say good night.

MURRAY breaks and now serves for the match.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I'll be surprised if Murray doesn't serve this out now.

Loved Warnie catching that ball before. He's still got it.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Murray broke Fed's serve


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Murray serving for it now


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

GOAT BACKHAND ~!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

FEDERER BREAKS BACK!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

FUCK!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm surprised then.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Federer!!!

Win this tiebreak and send it to a 5th now Roger


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Joel said:


> Hey Mr. GOAT... Say good night.
> 
> MURRAY breaks and now serves for the match.


Pfffffft COME ON GOAT


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Love this crowd


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Watching Andy Murray is so frustrating sometimes, 30-15 serving for the match..sigh


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Federer playing good, but what a choke job from Murray.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

FEDERER wins 4th set. Holy fuck, this is crazy. 

However wins this, will probably lose to Djokovic.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

LOL at that second serve.


GOAT LIVES


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

5th set. Djokovic must be loving this


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm never comfortable watching Murray in long rallies. The longer a rally goes on, the more it favours Federer.

Murray had the chances to win this already. You can't half-ass it over the finish line against this guy though.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fifth set is still anybody's game but hopefully Fed can take this momentum.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

This is epic.

Still think Murray will win but let's go Fed!


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Murray losing this would be glorious.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Federer tie break record is incredible.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Hewitt is a great commentator.

Just sayin'.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Feds gone.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah, Fed looks shot while Murray's gone up a gear.

No tie break for Fed to steal it in this set, probably broke his spirit knowing that.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Would be really tough for Fed to come back now. Murray's stepped it up, good on him.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Well played Andy Murray, very entertaining match.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Expected Murray to crumble after that fourth set. Very surprised he eased to victory in the 5th.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Well done from Murray.

Looking forward to the final.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

That really shows the difference between Murray now and Murray a year ago. Before Lendyl he would be completely folded in the fifth set. Now, all he did was move up a gear and took the match by the scruff of the neck. Well done. Also, Murray hitting more winners than Fed is a great indication of how much more aggressive he is now. A lot of people want to peg him as purely defensive but that isn't the case in the slightest.

Andy Murray has now been in the last three slam finals, as well as the Olympics. Pretty good stat.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah, was surprised to see Murray playing so aggressive today, did he play like that in his other matches? I'm still amazed at how much Murray has improved since that loss against Fed last year. His serve today was really impressive. Fed's serve wasn't though, he wasn't able to get those first serves in.

I don't think Murray will beat Djokovic, he just had a tough 4 hour match against Federer and only has a one day off while Djokovic had an easy match against Ferrer and has 1 more day off than Murray which will obviously benefit Djokovic. 

My predictions for the finals:

Azarenka to beat Na Li in straight sets
Djokovic to beat Murray in 4 sets.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*You guys :hayden3

Strong showing from Murray again. Made it harder for himself then it needed to be though. 2 silly losses of concentration basically cost him 2 sets despite playing better than Federer throughout. Mistiming that smash in the 2nd threw away a set he always looked in control of and then the brainfreeze when Federer first broke him in the game. Wouldn't call the second break a choke job. Federer was unplayable in that game. Fitness seemed to be a major difference. Murray just has Federer's number right now. Murray's serving is immense right now and he always looks in with a chance on Federer's serve. Early break on Federer's serve again too.

Naturally have to favour Djokovic but either way I'm expecting a long match Sunday morning. *


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I think Murray has played pretty aggressive all tournament, he's been playing like this since the Olympics. His forehand is a major weapon now whereas it was a huge weakness just over a year ago. He's going for his shot, and the majority of the time they are going in. The win should have been far more straight forward than it was, but it really showed the mental maturity Murray now has. I have no problem in saying that Andy Murray is now better than Roger Federer, very soon he'll be the number two seed I think and the Murray/Djokovic rivalry will take over.

I think Djokovic will win the final. He's playing very, very well. The way he swept aside Ferrer in the semi final was incredible and he's going to be very tough to beat. I don't think the four hour match here will have a huge bearing on Andy Murray. He's incredibly fit and has a bit of time to recover. So I think it'll be close, but think Djokovic will pip him in five on Sunday. Can't wait to watch that match.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

God™ said:


> Murray losing this would be glorious.











Glorious is right


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Sounded like a good match. Shame i missed it.

Djokovic will be the favourite for the final, but i wouldn't be surprised at all if Murray won tbh. Just hoping for a good match like the one they had here last year, and not a repeat of the US Open final which was boring.

I hope Nadal comes back well. I want to see how the new Murray does against him, and also it would increase the competition at Grand Slams.

Li vs Azarenka is a good final. Li is awesome when she's on, so hopefully she brings her A game. Rooting for li, but i think that Azarenka will win in 3.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Missed the match. 

Shame Federer lost, I was looking forward to the potential classic with Novak.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I read online that Federer said something to Murray during the match. Does anyone know what?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Fed


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Cameras didn't pick it up but Federer seemed pissed after one point and seemed to say something to Murray and Murray just laughed right at him. 

Federer gets really rattled by Murray though. Very under his skin right now. Convinced that someone has told Mirka she has to smile more too. Forced laughing at every chance ftw.

Oh and :warne ing 24/7*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Well it wouldn't be the first time someone has said something to Murray.

Del Po said this to him in 2008. "You and your mother, the same always". Murray wasn't happy about that one, so i don't think what Federer said was too bad


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

http://www.usatoday.com/story/gameon/2013/01/25/roger-federer-shout-andy-murray/1863767/


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Del Po said that? Woooooow.

Fed dropped another F bomb aside from that one too if that's what it was. The GOAT gotten to by lil Andy. Hehe. Nothing incident anyway. Odd that Federer would react to something as pointless as though if it was that.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Even with that incident 4 years a go, Del Po is still the classiest guy on tour


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I'd say that too. Why I was surprised to hear that. Probably matured a heck of a lot in 4 years though.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Probs just a heat of the moment thing you know.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea it was something about Murray having a late complaint about a line call. Or something. Similar to the angry rant he had in US Open 2009 with Del Potro


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Professional LAD CHARLIEM0RGAN said:


> *I'd say that too. Why I was surprised to hear that. Probably matured a heck of a lot in 4 years though.*


Nah I think Del Potro just very angry at that time.


I'm very interested to see how this new Murray would do on clay.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

SJFC said:


> Glorious is right


TENNIS SMILEY! Can we save this???


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Samoon said:


> Nah I think Del Potro just very angry at that time.
> 
> 
> I'm very interested to see how this new Murray would do on clay.


I'm really quite intrigued about that too.

In theory he should have been really quite good on clay since he's got such great defensive capabilities, the court is slow, and he has far more time to get balls back and draw the error, but he never has been. Maybe his new mixture between defence and attack will be what he needs to finally have a good clay court season.

Womens final just about to start, I'm going to Li in three...or I'm hoping for Li in two or three. I'm wondering if the crowd are going to have an effect in this one, they clearly aren't fans of Azarenka.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

COME ON LI NA!!!!!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm starting to find myself rooting for Azarenka a little bit solely due to the crowd. I mean come on...you don't cheer a double fault.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

NJ88 said:


> I'm starting to find myself rooting for Azarenka a little bit solely due to the crowd. I mean come on...you don't cheer a double fault.


I really can't blame them tbh. It was a set point. 


Hoping Azarenka wins this one, don't really like Na Li


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh no, not the set point one...this was earlier on in the set, probably after about three or four games.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Well maybe she should tone the fuck down. I've seen her play in real life and she doesn't grunt as hard and sometimes not all when she is practicing. hmmmmm


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Uh oh, I hope Li's alright here.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dammmmmmmm :sad:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Congrats Azarenka. Wanted LI to win, but didn't expect it.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

AZARENKA


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Victoria Azarenka wins her second grandslam. Glad she won


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Well done Azarenka. Not easy to defend your title, especially in women's tennis.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Well Done Vika. Was the more solid player in the end. Li lost her way in the 3rd set whilst Vika stepped it up.

Good tournament for Li none the less.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Especially playing with a crowd like that.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Q. "Why do you think you were falling down?" Li Na: "Because I'm stupid!!!"

Li Na's personality is awesome. Not many players would laugh after smacking their head on the floor


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Still think Azarenka caught a huge break with Serena being eliminated. Wouldn't have even been a contest.

For those having a go at the crowd, of course we'll give her shit for the unsportsman behaviour she displayed against Stephens, and the arrogance she's displayed about the situation. She lost a lot of fans due to those actions.

Solid final from what I've seen on the highlights, I'll watch my recording tomorrow, but I did like Vika's speech. Bring on the men's final. Joker in 4 imo


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Samoon said:


> Nah I think Del Potro just very angry at that time.
> 
> 
> I'm very interested to see how this new Murray would do on clay.


*You get angry and you insult the other person. Insult their mother and you're a dick.

Scrappy Final. Summed the current womens game up pretty well. Each player with patches of greatness and hideousness that swing in an instant with zero advantage on serve. Li dropped off a lot after the first set but Azarenka deserves a lot of credit for winning after losing the first set and having a crowd so against her. Aussie's were pretty dickish actually. You'd think she'd killed a panda or something. Don't really see what she did wrong to develop such hate. Not like she broke any rules or threw all her morals out of the window.

Grand Slam Final being interrupted for a firework display. Classic.

French is wide open in the Mens draw for once and someone outside the top 4 has a glimmer of a chance of winning. Nadal shouldn't be unstoppable at the French for once either, Djokovic could have a big point to prove if Murray beats him again, Federer is Federer, New Murray, Tsonga with home advantage and Ferrer's best chance he'll ever get of winning a slam.*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

You could add Del Potro to the mix as well, he is a good clay court player.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Excuse me but its motherfucking AUSTRALIA DAY. So those fireworks were justified.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Azarenka deserved the win in the end, a bit of a scrappy match, some terrible unforced errors (too many of them) yet a lot of amazing shots on display. The serving was pretty awful for the most part, the amount of service breaks was ridiculous. If Serena had been at 100% it would have been one way traffic and this shows why. People generally don't have much chance on her service games, yet they don't have the serving capabilities to not get in trouble on their own. Either way, congrats to Azarenka, defended her slam title and remains world number one.

I want Murray to make the French Open final just so he can say he's been in four consecutive slam finals...would be a pretty nice stat. Agree that the French is pretty wide open from where things stand at the moment though.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I actually still think Nadal will win the French. The French is months away, so Nadal will have time to get back into the groove so to speak.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Do you know when is Nadal fit to play?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I think it's early next month, can't remember what tournament though. It's definitely very soon though.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

He's playing in South America on the 4th of Feb


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Professional LAD CHARLIEM0RGAN said:


> French is wide open in the Mens draw for once and someone outside the top 4 has a glimmer of a chance of winning. Nadal shouldn't be unstoppable at the French for once either, Djokovic could have a big point to prove if Murray beats him again, Federer is Federer, New Murray, Tsonga with home advantage and Ferrer's best chance he'll ever get of winning a slam.


Djokovic would be the odds on favourite given how close he was last year and Raffa still to play after Wimbledon. Raffa can never be counted out on the French clay, and I doubt anyone else, aside from possibly Ferrer causing an upset, that could challenge for the final.



Lawls said:


> Excuse me but its motherfucking AUSTRALIA DAY. So those fireworks were justified.


The players could have played through them as well. In fairness though, if they knew the fireworks were happening, close the roof. Simple.



nazzac said:


> I actually still think Nadal will win the French. The French is months away, so Nadal will have time to get back into the groove so to speak.


He's playing the Brazilian Open in early February.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Djokovic would be the odds on favourite given how close he was last year and Raffa still to play after Wimbledon. Raffa can never be counted out on the French clay, and I doubt anyone else, aside from possibly Ferrer causing an upset, that could challenge for the final.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol Ferrer has no chance of an upset.

It's all on Nadal and how he comes back from this hiatus


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

:lol. Sums up Djokovic-Murray matches


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

lol yup Djokovic to win in 4


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I've got Djokovic to win in 5


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm probably not going to watch the mach unless it's almost over.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

:hayden3


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I probs won't watch it either. I've got UFC to watch, then it's the FA cup, then the Bundesliga. I'll be scoreboard checking


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*because it'll be boring right? :hayden3*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I won't watch either, I'm not really interested.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I would watch but I have work. :/ Rotting for Murray.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Posterizer said:


> I'm probably not going to watch the mach unless it's almost over.





nazzac said:


> I probs won't watch it either. I've got UFC to watch, then it's the FA cup, then the Bundesliga. I'll be scoreboard checking





Samoon said:


> I won't watch either, I'm not really interested.












Sorry guys, i had to.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea if Fed was in the final of course I'd be watching


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Can't wait to watch, their matches always fascinate me. I've got Djokovic to win in 5, although I'm hoping for Murray.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Following the scores on my iPhone. Come one joker!!!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Intrigued by this match already. Murray's always got a one-set collapse in him, so Djok deffo favourite atm, but this is the new Murray and I really hope he can step up those gears at the right times. If he does then he's got a really good chance.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Murray takes the first set!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Near perfect tie break by Murray, first set he's ever won in an Aussie Open final. Come on Andy!! I'm starting to believe he can do it.


----------



## deatawaits (Sep 25, 2011)

The match's been a push fest so far.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hope Djokovic can take this second set.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Djokovic getting schooled.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

lets go andy, hopefully he woops djokovic


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

deatawaits said:


> The match's been a push fest so far.


Wow DJokovic 37 errors.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

deatawaits said:


> The match's been a push fest so far.


Wow DJokovic 37 errors.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Pulling for Murray.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Nothing really to separate them right now, aside from Murrays incredibly grim blisters. They looked horrible...


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Hanging in there.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Still no breaks of serve this is as close as it can get


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Djokovic has found his groove, it's going to be very tough for Murray to get back into this one. He'll need to up his game in the fourth set to match Djokovic.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

What a pickup from Murray


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Djokovic has got this now I think. He won't give it up.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

unk3Game over


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

For sure, if Murray had taken just one of those break points in the first game of the second set when he was 0-40 up this could be a very different match up. As it stands, Djokovic is just immoveable, he's not giving away anything.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Djoko servingfor trophy


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

For sure, if Murray had taken just one of those break points in the first game of the second set when he was 0-40 up this could be a very different match up. As it stands, Djokovic is just immoveable, he's not giving away anything.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Well deserved win for Djokovic, he played a great final, especially the last two sets. He is the number one player in the world, and proved it here. Look for him to have another big year.

Really great tournament for Murray too. He just missed out, he had his chances early in the second set but couldn't quite grab them. He'll keep improving, and hopefully he can build on this final, and have a great clay court season (finally) in a couple of months. He looked a little sluggish at times, grabbing the hamstring, the blisters etc. but Djokovic played just perfect in the last two sets.

The Djokovic/Murray rivalry is in full flight now, expect many more finals between the two this year.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

im just over hard courts already. Can't wait for clay season to start.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Congrats Nole. Too good in the end.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Nole proving his class. US Open was a fluke 8*D

The way Djokovic is playing atm, he'd be very, very good odds at getting at least 3 slams this year. Just never can tell with Wimbledon though, nor on the Paris clay with Raffa wanting to make amends.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Well that's 5 Finals losses with only 1 win. Murray must feel like shit. Sort of like Roddick


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*^ for real? Maybe if he hadn't won the Olympics and US Open last year.

Looked low on steam after the 2nd set. Difference in Semi's made a difference. Djokovic was too good regardless though. No shame in hanging with Djokovic for the most part of a slam final after going 5 sets with Federer.*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Congrats to Djokovic, he is now the only one who has won 3 consecutive Australian Opens in the Open Era, that's pretty impressive.

This is now Djokovic's 3rd consecutive win against Murray.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Using the semis an excuse is asinine given how Murray had walked into the semis barely challenged. Nole survived the epic against Wawrinka and had enough to get through. Murray just wasn't good enough when push came to shove.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

And last year Djokovic beat Murray in 4 hours and 50 minutes in the semis and then went on to beat Nadal in the final after 6 hours.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*It's not an excuse, it's an observation. Murray's gonna be more physically tired after going 5 sets with Federer on Friday then what Djokovic was from 90 minutes on Thursday. The Wawrinka match was 7 days ago, he's well recovered from that. Djokovic was better than Murray over 4 sets. I even said that. Murray looked physically spent come the end of the match though which is no surprise after the Semi.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Well done Nole.

Managed to catch the 2nd set only, where it seemed to be quite even. Djokovic must have stepped it up in the final 2 sets.

Roll on Roland Garros!

BTW, What was your favourite match(es) of the tournament?

For me, Tsonga vs Federer.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *It's not an excuse, it's an observation. Murray's gonna be more physically tired after going 5 sets with Federer on Friday then what Djokovic was from 90 minutes on Thursday. The Wawrinka match was 7 days ago, he's well recovered from that. Djokovic was better than Murray over 4 sets. I even said that. Murray looked physically spent come the end of the match though which is no surprise after the Semi.*


No, it's an excuse. Murray had 2 days to recover after a very lean amount of time on court during the 2 weeks, suggesting he'd be fresher for the cause. Djokovic recovered from the Wawrinka match to win his next game rather comfortably.

It's not like it's never happened before. As previously posted, Djokovic went nearly 5 hours against Murray in the semi, then backed it up to go 6 hours against Raffa, arguably the fittest player ever. Murray was not good enough when push came to shove. Fatigue or whatever excuse people are throwing around is rather insulting to the quality of Djokovic's win.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Djokovic will have been fresher than Murray however in a four set match like this, I don't think it will have had a baring on the outcome. I think Murray's issues with his feet (which looked grim) would have caused more of an issue. But either way, Djokovic would have won I think, he just played better. As Murray said before the match, the winner depends on who plays better on the day and Djokovic played better on the day.

Favourite match of the tournament was Djokovic vs. Wawrinka...it was amazing.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

This tournament was still a relative success for Murray, as he scored his first Grand Slam victory over Federer. It was always coming, but it's good to have got it out the way.

Djokovic definitely ahead of Murray right now, and has been for some time, but the gap has closed considerably and I think Djok is peaking right now, while I feel Murray can keep improving. 

Djok will win some, Murray will win some. Looking forward to seeing their rivalry unfold.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*It'd be an excuse if I said that was why Murray lost. I even said Djokovic won because he was better than Murray today. *


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I always feel that Nole-Murray matches are always on Djokovic's racket. Thats why Djokovic seems to be the more agressive of the 2.

I think Djokovic will win most matches between them tbh


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Murray played more aggressive than Djokovic.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

The Stats tell me otherwise. .

Djokovic had more winners and more net approaches than Murray

I only watched the 2nd set, but from what i saw, Djokovic was trying to be aggressive, but was making too many UE's. 

Murray seems to be his most aggressive against Federer i've noticed


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *^ for real? Maybe if he hadn't won the Olympics and US Open last year.
> 
> Looked low on steam after the 2nd set. Difference in Semi's made a difference. Djokovic was too good regardless though. No shame in hanging with Djokovic for the most part of a slam final after going 5 sets with Federer.*


What are you talking about? I meant he's now lost in 5 grand slam finals and only won one.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

^^The point was that Murray quite obviously won't feel like shit. He's just gone through the best stage of his career. He reached his first ever Wimbledon final, he won the Olympic final against Federer...on grass...in three sets, he won the US Open, he finally defeated Federer in a slam and he's just made his third successive slam final. I'd say he'd be fairly happy with that. He's still improving, and has proven he can win a slam by beating the best in the world.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I guess you have a point, better to be optimistic I guess


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

He hasn't got anything to be pessimistic about! 

Last two slam finals. Murray's won one, Djokovic has won one. He's got so much more to be positive about now than he did this time last year where he lost to Djokovic in the semi finals. He's had an incredible last 7 or 8 months. I'm just wondering if his new style will serve him well for the clay season, he's never done well on clay (even though he should) so it's going to be interesting.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

No because I think there are just more players that are just as good on clay. Ferrer for example plays better on clay.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

There's a big chance of Nadal being the 5th seed at RG. One of the top 3 could draw him in his Quarter :mark:


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

It better not be Federer, hopefully Djokovic.



nazzac said:


> Roll on Roland Garros!



There is still 4 months for that too start, lol.



> BTW, What was your favourite match(es) of the tournament?
> 
> For me, Tsonga vs Federer.


^^^Yeah for me too.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I hope Rafa gets in Murray's quarter. Provided Andy makes it that far 8*D


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> There is still 4 months for that too start, lol.


True, but i'm still looking forward to it, unless Nadal returns well which will mean that the result is NID.

After beating Federer, Murray has become the 2nd player to defeat Federer,Nadal, and Djokovic at Grand Slams. The other being Tsonga. Just a nice little stat for you guys


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> It better not be Federer, hopefully Djokovic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Federer/Tsonga
Djokovic/Wawrinka

Easily best two matches


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

http://tenngrand.com/2013/01/28/fac...eact-to-djokovic-winning-the-australian-open/

:lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

As for that whole Azarenka thing, I looked into it yesterday and it was pretty clear that she manipulated the rules.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I've have just been wondering recently about Federer's retirement, obviously the best way for him to retire is to win a slam in his final match. So there are two scenarios which I brought up. So which one is better for him to retire? Him to finally beat his biggest rival(Nadal) in his favourite slam(Roland Garros) in the final or for him to win Wimbledon and then become the only one to win 8 Wimbledon titles?

I know this is very random but I'm really curious to know your opinion.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

He'll retire at a US Open, no way he'll deny the Americans one last chance to see him. He won't retire in Paris and skip Wimbledon, his most successful court.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh yeah, I guess him retiring at Paris isn't really a good idea, retiring at a Wimbledon is the best imo but as you said he will probably retire at a US Open(which isn't a bad choice either).


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

He'll retire after getting beat by Career Killer Del Potro :evil:

Seriously, i think he'll do a Pete Sampras and retire on top after winning something


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

But it won't be this year hopefully, even if he does win a slam.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Davis cup is on today and Tsonga is going to play now.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

The guy Jo faced had a great backhand. Didn't get to see the whole match, but Amir looked better than his ranking suggests.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dam was hoping Federer would play. 

I'm leanig towards France this year


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Why is Federer not playing in the Davis Cup?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't care much about tennis, and I am under no disillusion than Canada is better than Spain at tennis on the whole, but fuck do I ever hope we finish off the upset of the Spainards. I'll ignore the fact that Spain's 4 best are not suiting up for them and they would shut out Canada 5-0 if they were at full strength. Go Canada!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Did you just say Canda is better than Spain overall?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

No, he's just loving the underdogs doing well.

Kind of a slap in the face to the Davis Cup for Spain to rest their top 4, and it'll likely see them eliminated. Same with Switzerland resting Federer. Perhaps it's losing its prestige


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea Davis cup ties wre not as epic as they use to be. But I can understand if someone like Federer who is 31 wants to have longer rests. But tbh if you are called up to play for your country you should


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Fed has reduced his schedule, whihc is a smart move. Anyway Switzerland have still got Stan.

Rooting for France as they've got Tsonga & Llodra playing


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Chardy aswell or no?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Chardy is not even playing, i don't think.

Tsonga,Gasquet,Benneteau and Llodra is the team.

Rafa returns next week!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Is he playing Indian Wells


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

He probably will


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I have't really followed his return, so i don't know his form but I predict he will be just as good form the start.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

dropped the doubles match today.

Need Milos to come through tomorrow for Canada.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Awesome doubles match between Ireland and Estonia last night :mark:


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsonga match cancelled


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Wohoo!!!

Canada is now the greatest tennis nation in the world! (for anyone who thinks I am serious, please regard my post on the previous page)


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Shocked to see Spain treat the Davis Cup with such contempt given the players they have available and their recent history in it. Shame!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Excited for the draw challenge ths year


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nadal played doubles with Monaco in his first competitive match since Wimbledon. They won easily in straights 6-3,6-2.

He returns to singles tomorrow


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Vs an unknown player, should win and start to get his confidence back up.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Should win the tournament. I have a feeling he'll be a beast at RG this year


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Hope he recovered well, the tennis world missed him. Although my favorite tennis player is Nole, I was always impressed with Rafa's style of play.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Rafa wins his first match back 6-3,6-2 over Delbonis. Slow start, but after he broke back he was cruising.

In other news, Shvedova won 6-1,6-1 in the Fed Cup. She actually won!! She MIGHT win 2 matches in a row for a change


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Can't wait to see Nadal play the top players


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Posterizer said:


> Can't wait to see Nadal play the top players


Can't wait for him to destroy Rosol and prove it was just a fluke.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Llodra defeats Tipsarevic in straights. Hopefully he takes the title there. He's a great player to watch


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

BoJaNNNNN said:


> Can't wait for him to destroy Rosol and prove it was just a fluke.


Lol of course it was a fluke, if he played like that every game he'd be number 1


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Looking forward to Rotterdam next week. Federer,Tsonga, Del Po are headlining.

Llodra won again today. Semi final against Paire or Simon awaits. Hopefully it's Paire

Edit* It is Paire. Beat Simon in straights, but still made it hard for himself :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nadal cruising right now.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Glad to see Nadal play well.



nazzac said:


> Looking forward to Rotterdam next week. Federer,Tsonga, Del Po are headlining.


Yeah, I'm also looking forward for that. I expect Federer to win the title, wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't though.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fed has not won a title since Wimbledon?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

^ He won Cincy. Remember, he bageled Djokovic.

I think either Tsonga or Del Po will win Rotterdam for some reason. It's going to be 1 of the top 3 seeds i think. It would be great if the semi final line up is Tsonga, Del Po, Federer, and Llodra. Speaking of Llodra, he's playing Paire today in what could be a really fun match.

I see that Rafa won again. Can't wait until he gets back to top form (if he does).


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

nazzac said:


> In other news, Shvedova won 6-1,6-1 in the Fed Cup. She actually won!! *She MIGHT win 2 matches in a row for a change*


Instead she loses two matches in a row against playrs i've never heard of after being a set up :lol. What makes it worse is that those sets was a bagel, and a breadstick. Shvedova-esque :lol. She is useless atm, and will be out of the top 100 by 2014 at this rate. I'm better than Slava atm. Not expectations for her this year i'm afraid.

Paire def Llodra 4-6,6-3,6-1. Good win for Benoit in an enjoyable match. Llodra was good in the first set, and Benoit couldn't handle the serve & Volley sttack. But in the 2nd, Benoit's brain started working and he found a way to neautralise Llodra's attack. In the 3rd Michael gave up in the end. Benoit Paire has the shots, but not the brain to back it up. When his brian is working, he's a top 20-25 talent.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

We don't want to hear about Shvedova's fails


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Posterizer said:


> We don't want to hear about Shvedova's fails


You probs do, because that gives you more incentive to say 'I told you so' :lol

I see Nadal won easily again. He's clearly not at his best but he's still crushing people on Clay. Can't wait to see him against the top players.

The draw for Rotterdam is out...

Roger Federer [1] - Grega Zemlja
Mikhail Youzhny - Thiemo De Bakker [WC]
Julien Benneteau - Michael Llodra
Jerzy Janowicz [7] - Victor Hanescu

Jo-Wilfried Tsonga [3] - Igor Sijsling [WC]
Martin Klizan - Paul-Henri Mathieu
Marcel Granollers - Qualifier
Gilles Simon [5] - Qualifier

Florian Mayer [8] - Nikolay Davydenko
Grigor Dimitrov - Bernard Tomic
Marcos Baghdatis - Benoit Paire
Richard Gasquet [4] - Victor Troicki

Andreas Seppi [6] - Qualifier
David Goffin - Jarkko Nieminen
Robin Haase - Qualifier
Juan Martin Del Potro [2] - Gael Monfils [WC]

This is going to be an awesome tournament. The first round already looks good


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Roger Federer [1] - Grega Zemlja
> Mikhail Youzhny - Thiemo De Bakker [WC]
> *Julien Benneteau - Michael Llodra*
> Jerzy Janowicz [7] - Victor Hanescu
> ...


Some good matches there, potential danger for Tsonga in R2, the Klizan rematch. Forget Rock/Cena II!!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Rotterdam is indoor, so i think Tsonga should handle him this time.

Daniel Brands has qualified, He could be dangerous


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Awesome to see Robson & Watson doing well in the Fed Cup. They've not really had much of a challenge yet but it's about time we had some talented young female players coming through. Never in my lifetime has their been a female to get excited about from the UK.

Robson has the far greater chance going forward despite being younger. Watson's never beaten anyone special or come close from what I can remember, but for Robson to have knocked off Clijsters & Li Na in straight sets at the US Open, and now Kvitova in Australia is incredible really.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Grigor Dimitrov - Bernard Tomic most interested matchup


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nadal lost to Zeballos 6-7,7-6,6-4. Unbelievable!!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I KNEW IT....:side:

lol that was unexpected


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm surprised too, that was really unexpected. Thought he was going to win easily tbh.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Perhaps just not use to playing consecutive matches yet.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Zeballos played a great match, It was like Rosol again.

Nadal obviously wasn't 100%. He's had trouble moving on his FH side because of the knee, and has been rusty, but i still expected him to win that match in straights.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

It's true that he probably lost because he hasn't been playing for a while but honestly with the way he was playing in this tournament, I really expected him to win in straight sets. I guess it will just take some time.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

The Rotterdam court is slow for an indoor one. I'm watching the Tsonga match atm.

Dimitrov beat Tomic in the youngsters battle


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

F***ing hell Tsonga!!

Lost in 3 sets Sijsling. Igor played well but Jo looked uninspired and played a bad match.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> It's true that he probably lost because he hasn't been playing for a while but honestly with the way he was playing in this tournament, I really expected him to win in straight sets. I guess it will just take some time.


Will he be back in time for French that's the question


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

There is still a lot of time for the French so I think he can be able to get back on form. We will just have to see how he does in the next few tournaments.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

When is Indian Wells?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

It starts on the 4rd of March and it ends on the 17th.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

That's still ages away. Atleas tROtterdam is close


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Rotterdam has started....


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Potro def. Monfils 6-3,6-4. Good win for Del Po. Monfils played a decent match, and there were some incredible points. Del Po just played the big points better and was the more stable player.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Tsonga out!fpalm


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

LolTsgona


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

A bit late aren't we? Tsonga lost on Monday :lol

Llodra pulled out


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> A bit late aren't we? Tsonga lost on Monday :lol
> 
> Llodra pulled out


Yeah only checked scores last night. I thought he'd breeze through but Vintage Tsonga!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsonga played poor, but his opponent played well, so Jo couldn't get away with it. Anyway, Tsonga only cares about Slams 

I've got Del Potro to face Federer in the final. The winner, i'm not sure of.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fed through in just 58 minutes.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

1 step closer to a FedPotro final!!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer will destroy him like he did last year. 

:troll


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

All aboard the Fed Express


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Federer will destroy him like he did last year.
> 
> :troll


Or like Basel, and the World Tour finals :torres

No other final is acceptable. It needs to be FedPotro


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Baghdatis in control against Gasquet. Knowing Bags though, he might bottle it.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Federer & Del Potro win in straights today


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Or like Basel, and the World Tour finals :torres
> 
> No other final is acceptable. It needs to be FedPotro


Federer is the King Of Indoors


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer is playing Benneteau today, he should beat him easily.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Posterizer said:


> Federer is the King Of Indoors


That is true, but Del Po will be more confident after beating him 2 times in a row indoors. Of course they have to both get to the final.

It will be a good match if it does happen



Samoon said:


> Federer is playing Benneteau today, he should beat him easily.


Yeah, although Julian gave Federer a hard time at Wimbledon.

Federer-Benneteau
Dimitrov-Baghdatis
Del Potro-Nieminen
Simon-Klizan

Thats the Quarter Final line up
------------------------------------
On another note, i saw this video...






The GOAT serve. You don't see that anymore.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea GOAT Serve


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Second serve aces? Amazing.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> Yeah, although Julian gave Federer a hard time at Wimbledon.


Yeah but that was just one match. Can't see Julien putting a similar performance like he did in Wimbledon tommorow, Fed should win comfortably.



> On another note, i saw this video...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The amount of times he has hit an ace in his second serve is incredible.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Benneteau is playing great. He's taken the 1st set. 

Come on Federer


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Benny wins in straights. Well that was a surprise. It's Del Potro's title to lose now.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Benneteau to win it all


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Did to Julien played really well or did Federer played really bad or is it a mix of both? 

Del Potro should win the tournament now.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

The women's rankings are a funny old thing. Vika defends her AO crown, and is in the semis of Qatar, defending, and is now overtaken by Serena who only made the AO quarters?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

It's totally messed, but Serena should be rightfully the number one player in the world


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> The women's rankings are a funny old thing. Vika defends her AO crown, and is in the semis of Qatar, defending, and is now overtaken by Serena who only made the AO quarters?


It's not surprising at all really. With the amount of tournaments Serena won last year since Wimbledon, it was only a matter of time that she would get the No.1 ranking tbh. In the Australian Open, last year Serena went out in the 4th round. Even though she lost in the quarters this year she still gained points while Azarenka didn't gain a single point because she was the defending champion.

In the Qatar Open, last year Serena didn't play in that tournament while Azarenka did and she won the tournament. So by winning each match, Serena gained points while Azarenka didn't because she was the defending champion. By making into the semis, Serena gained enough points to be able to overtake Azarenka in the rankings.

And if you look at the rankings, the difference between the top 3 right now(in points) is quite small.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Serena is the best player right now anyway


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Did to Julien played really well or did Federer played really bad or is it a mix of both?
> 
> Del Potro should win the tournament now.


Bit of both. Federer didn't play well, but Julian was good enough to take advantage.


About the womens rankings. Over the past 12 months, Serena Williams has won 2 Grand Slams, the Olympics, and the WTA tour Championships. Plus she's won other tournaments along the way.

Azarenka has won 1 Grand Slam and some tournaments. Same with Sharapova. Serena has won more major tournaments than them, therefore she's number 1.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Still, the womens point system is an absolute joke when it can swap and change as often as it does.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

It's the same as the mens really. The womens game is just more unpredictable, hence why the rankings change so often.

What does annoy me though is the tournament system. Premier,Premeir 5 etc... Why can't it just be like ATP where it's easy to understand


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Who cares about Rotterdam when we could see a Nadal/Nalbandian final in Brazil? Nalbandy Boo beat Almagro yesterday. I just hope he can beat Bolelli to get to the final.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Grigor beating Tomic,Davydenko and Baghdatis, only to lose to del Potro.

Star in the making.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Potro winning routinely. Should win in the final no matter who it's against.

Serena beat Sharapova again. Not as brutal as the Olympics but still easily 6-3,6-2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> Who cares about Rotterdam when we could see a Nadal/Nalbandian final in Brazil? Nalbandy Boo beat Almagro yesterday. I just hope he can beat Bolelli to get to the final.


Let's go Nalby!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Sharapova raped by Serena again. Just nothing resembling any competition when they face. Serena/Azarenka tomorrow could be tasty.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I think it's more of a mental blok for Sharapova when facing Serena.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Nah she just isn't good enough to compete with her. Only Azarenka is when Serena's playing even half decent. *


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Nah she just isn't good enough to compete with her. Only Azarenka is when Serena's playing even half decent. *


I don't think thats true. Li Na seems to trouble Serena when she's playing good. Kvitova can match her for power, and Serena dislikes Stosur's heavy top spin FH.

I think that Serena beats them all when playing well, but there are players outside Azarenka who can cause Serena problems.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Who wins more Azarenka or Sharapova when playing each other?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Azarenka leads the head to head 7-5


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Apart from the the mental bloke, I think Sharapova loses to Serena easily could also be because of her style of play. Maybe Sharapova's style of play doesn't work against Serena. Could be a reason.




Seabs said:


> *Nah she just isn't good enough to compete with her. Only Azarenka is when Serena's playing even half decent. *


I would say it is a mix of both honestly. It is really weird though, Maria can destroy anyone but when she faces Serena she gets destroyed. You would expect Sharapova to give her a little bit more of a challenge but she just gets destroyed. Other players actually give Serena more of a challenge than her.

I guess when Sharapova goes up against Serena, she comes into the match honestly believing that she doesn't have a chance at all to win.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Doesn;t Azarenka and Sharapova have similar styles


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't think so. Sharapova is more aggressive than Azarenka, and Azarenka has a better return (which really helps when you face Serena)


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Nadal/Nalbandian is on bitches! Need to find where it's on to watch.

As for Serena, Azarenka should've done her at the US Open. As much as I hate the cheating drunk sounding donkey, she had Serena by the balls in that final set. When it comes to Serena, most of the game is played in the mind, before & during. Sharapova definitely walks out looking like she knows she's already lost.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Potro wins Rotterdam. Defeats Benneteau 7-6,6-3


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

nazzac said:


> Del Potro wins Rotterdam. Defeats Benneteau 7-6,6-3


No surprise there.

Too bad Grigor couldn't beat del Potro.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nadal won Sao Paulo, beating Nalbandian 6-2,6-3. Rafa was 0-3* down in the 2nd set, but won 6 games in a row to win it.

Azarenka def Serena 7-6,2-6,6-3


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Azarenka was really good today. Sub par Serena but Azarenka was on top form. Shame we didn't get to see that Azarenka against Serena on some of the points she was hammering away for more of the match.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Well done Delpo.

Hoped Serena would blow Azarenka off the court but oh well


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm glad to see Del Potro and Azarenka win. That's great


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Agree. I'm a fan of Del Potro and feel as though this will be a big year for him.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I feel Del Potro will have a deep run in a slam this year. RG or the USO.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I think he will reach the final in the US Open


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

He could also do some damage at RG. Del Po is a good clay courter and should have reached the semis last year really, but choked big time against Federer 

Interested to see him on grass this year. If was his weakest surface by far, but he showed improvements at the olympics. Thats a good thing about Juan is that he goes away and improves areas in his game that need improving. Like last year he improved his serve, and in Rotterdam it looked like he improved his movement.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> He could also do some damage at RG. Del Po is a good clay courter


I agree and I wouldn't be surprised if he reaches the final but I don't think he will unless he has Murray in his draw. 



> should have reached the semis last year really, but choked big time against Federer


Nah, he didn't really choked, he was injured. You could see that his knee was hurting him during the match. Not only that, Federer upped his game in the last 3 sets.



> Interested to see him on grass this year. If was his weakest surface by far, but he showed improvements at the olympics. Thats a good thing about Juan is that he goes away and improves areas in his game that need improving. Like last year he improved his serve, and in Rotterdam it looked like he improved his movement.


I am also very interested to see him in grass as well. He has shown that he can also play very well in grass in the Olympics when he pushed Federer to the limits and beat Djokovic in straights sets. 
With that being said, I can't see him going further than the quarters in Wimbledon this year.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

RG is the toughest to predict in terms of who makes quarters and whatnot. Obviously Rafa will be most people's favourite to win it if he stays healthy.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Del Po wins one tournament without playing anyone special and the hype goes into overdrive. As much as I like him and hope he can win a slam, he majorly underachieved at the Australian Open. He has the ability but don't get carried away folks after this small tournament. Let's see how he does at the 1000 Masters events where Murray, Novak & Rafa will be playing.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Del Po wins one tournament without playing anyone special and the hype goes into overdrive. As much as I like him and hope he can win a slam, he majorly underachieved at the Australian Open. He has the ability but don't get carried away folks after this small tournament. Let's see how he does at the 1000 Masters events where Murray, Novak & Rafa will be playing.


He ran into an on fire Chardy at the Australian Open. Chardy had one of those days, and not many can beat him on that form. Del Po also doesn't like AO conditions, so nobody really expected a deep run from him there.

And we are not basing it on one tournament. Del Potro has gradually been getting back to the level he showed in 2009 when he won the US Open. It's just great as a fan of his to see him get back to form after his injury struggles. He finished 3rd in the Olympics, and won a lot of tournaments towards the bakc end of last year, beating Federer twice in a row indoors.

Robson beat a retiring Clijsters, and an off key Li Na and her hype went way high and she hasn't done anything close to Del Potro has. Del Po just has plenty of fans who are excited to see him doing well, thats all. And it's not like we are expecting him to dominate the tour, we just think he can have a deep slam run, which he can.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> He ran into an on fire Chardy at the Australian Open. Chardy had one of those days, and not many can beat him on that form. Del Po also doesn't like AO conditions, so nobody really expected a deep run from him there.
> 
> And we are not basing it on one tournament. Del Potro has gradually been getting back to the level he showed in 2009 when he won the US Open. It's just great as a fan of his to see him get back to form after his injury struggles. He finished 3rd in the Olympics, and won a lot of tournaments towards the bakc end of last year, beating Federer twice in a row indoors.
> 
> Robson beat a retiring Clijsters, and an off key Li Na and her hype went way high and she hasn't done anything close to Del Potro has. Del Po just has plenty of fans who are excited to see him doing well, thats all. And it's not like we are expecting him to dominate the tour, we just think he can have a deep slam run, which he can.


Robson was superb in those games and also beat Kvitova at the age of 18. How many other players her age have managed that, knocking off top 10 players in back-to-back slams? It was impressive and it's not like anyone's expecting her to get to grand slam finals anytime soon.

Del Po's not played anyone this week and there's people getting carried away. All I'm saying is don't expect too much of him because you might just be disappointed.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Robson was superb in those games and also beat Kvitova at the age of 18. How many other players her age have managed that, knocking off top 10 players in back-to-back slams? It was impressive and it's not like anyone's expecting her to get to grand slam finals anytime soon.
> 
> Del Po's not played anyone this week and there's people getting carried away. All I'm saying is don't expect too much of him because you might just be disappointed.


Never said she wasn't. But lets try not make those victorys seem better than they are. They were great victories for Laura, but it wasn't like Na was on top form, or Kvitova for that matter. Li was in her error mode, and Kvitova had been poor for a while. Clijsters was a really good win for her, but she was retiring. I wasn't trying to make Robson seem bad at all, i was just using it as an example of hype.

BTW, she just lost in Dubai if you are interested.

And i think saying that Del Potro hasn't played anyone is a bit disrespectful to the players he faced. It's not Del Potro's fault that the top 20 players in the draw didn't make it as far as him. It's not Del Potro's fault that Federer, Tsonga, Gasquet went out before playing him. He beat everyone in front of him in straight sets, and there were some good players he faced. He faced an in form Gulbis, and in form Dimitrov, a good player in Nieminen and Benneteau who beat Federer and Gasquet just before that. Also, i did mention that we are not basing it off one tournament. Apart from the Chardy match Del Potro has been playing very well over the past half a year or so.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Del Po aint winning a Slam this year. Djokovic may just win them all.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> Del Po aint winning a Slam this year. Djokovic may just win them all.


I think Juan might get to a final though. There is a lot of factors concernin Roland Garros with Nadal, so i think that one is hard to predict. Wouldn't suprise me though if Djokovic does win them all.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> BTW, she just lost in Dubai if you are interested.


I know yeah but she's still only just turned 19. These results are bound to happen. How many other players outside the top 10 have beaten three of those inside it in consecutive slams? Let alone under 19.



nazzac said:


> And i think saying that Del Potro hasn't played anyone is a bit disrespectful to the players he faced. It's not Del Potro's fault that the top 20 players in the draw didn't make it as far as him. It's not Del Potro's fault that Federer, Tsonga, Gasquet went out before playing him. He beat everyone in front of him in straight sets, and there were some good players he faced. He faced an in form Gulbis, and in form Dimitrov, a good player in Nieminen and Benneteau who beat Federer and Gasquet just before that. Also, i did mention that we are not basing it off one tournament. Apart from the Chardy match Del Potro has been playing very well over the past half a year or so.


It's not Del Po's fault but it's not his a lot of people are expecting him so much of him just after he's won a pretty meaningless tournaments as far as they go. His form might be okay but you can't read anything in to Rotterdam. He's not threatened winning a Grand Slam since his return but people are expecting him to do so.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*There's a difference in hyping up an 18 year old who's knocking off top 10 players at Slams and Del Potro beating Benneteau.

Robson match earlier was really fun. Too inconsistent on her part though. :bosh2 at the girl she was playing. Jesus. She played some really good tennis too tbf. Definitely not easy on the eyes though. Sucks to lose a tie-break after coming back from a double break at 5-2 down in the 3rd. Easy to forget she only turned 19 last month.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Joel said:


> Del Po aint winning a Slam this year. Djokovic may just win them all.


He won't win the French, I think that one is the most open out of all the slams


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Djokovic will beast the French if Nadal isn't 100%. Hell, even if Nadal is 100% it might be a demolition.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nadal wasn't 100% last year and Djokovic din't win.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *There's a difference in hyping up an 18 year old who's knocking off top 10 players at Slams and Del Potro beating Benneteau.
> *


Yeah we are hyping Del Potro just because he won one tournament and not because of how well he has been playing over the past few months and of his recent achievements.


As for Djokovic winning all 4 slams this year, I would be extremely surprised if that happens. Hell I would even be surprised if he wins RG. Lets not get carried away here, sure Djokovic is on top form atm but to win all slams this year? nah. We are not even sure if he can keep up this great form for the rest of the year. To win 4 granslams in a year is something really tough to do, only Rod laver and Don Budge we are able to pull that off.

Federer couldn't do it, Nadal couldn't, many other players who are better than Djokovic couldn't do it. What makes you think Djokovic can pull it off? Only 2 PLAYERS in the history of TENNIS were able to do that.

2 slams? probably. 3 slams? maybe but 4 slams? nah.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Rod laver won it playing all on the same surface, grass, don't see how it would be fair the compare that.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I wasn't even comparing, I was only stating that Laver was one of the two players to win 4 grandslams in a year.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *There's a difference in hyping up an 18 year old who's knocking off top 10 players at Slams and Del Potro beating Benneteau.
> *





Samoon said:


> Yeah we are hyping Del Potro just because he won one tournament and not because of how well he has been playing over the past few months and of his recent achievements.


Basically what Samoon said.

Del Potro has looked good for months now bar one match in Australia. We said that he could reach a Grand Slam final which is very much possible because he's proven that he can beat the top players before, so there is no reason why he can't do it again.

There is also a difference between hyping up a girl who knocked off two top 10 players who didn't play well(and has done nothing else), and hyping up a guy who has won 14 titles including a Grand Slam.

I was just using Robson as an example of hype after one tournament, which is what you saying we are hyping Del Potro on, when we are not.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> I wasn't even comparing, I was only stating that Laver was one of the two players to win 4 grandslams in a year.


Never said you were, just saying not fair because not there are 3 different surfaces, so we dont know if he would have won today


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

That wasn't the point though.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I think the point Samoon is trying to make is that it is very difficult to win 4 grand slams in a year, no matter the surfaces.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

The point that I was trying to make is that it is extremely unlikely that Djokovic will 4 slams in a year because there have many players who were better than him that weren't able to do that and because there have only been 2 players who were able to do that.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I worded that poorly. I'm not saying the Del Potro hype is off one win. I'm saying one win doesn't turn the tables on him challenging Djokovic and not challenging him. For what it's worth I think he could make a Slam Final with the luck of the draw on his side. I'm just not sure he can beat Djokovic at a Slam though. 

And the Robson hype isn't off one tournament. Olympics, US Open, Aussie Open. 3 majors in a row where she's knocked off and/or heavily challenged top 10 players.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *I worded that poorly. I'm not saying the Del Potro hype is off one win. I'm saying one win doesn't turn the tables on him challenging Djokovic and not challenging him. For what it's worth I think he could make a Slam Final with the luck of the draw on his side. I'm just not sure he can beat Djokovic at a Slam though.
> 
> And the Robson hype isn't off one tournament. Olympics, US Open, Aussie Open. 3 majors in a row where she's knocked off and/or heavily challenged top 10 players.*


He challenged Djokovic at the WTF and beat him at the Olympics, but i agree that i don't see him beating Nole at a slam atm.

As for Robson, the Olympics was a partnership with an on fire Murray, although she did play well. I'm on about after the US Open where people started to say that she'll be a multi slam winner. I personally don't think she'll reach that level. She'll be a consistent top 10 at best with perhaps 1 or 2 slams, because she seems too inconsistent and has glaring holes in her game. But we'll see, i could be completely wrong either way.

I also think that the Australian open win over Kvitova is way over hyped. Kvitova was terrible, and when she's playing like that, many players can beat her. It's also filling over the cracks in whats been a bad start to the season for her overall.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Posterizer said:


> Nadal wasn't 100% last year and Djokovic din't win.


Djokovic would have 100% won the French last year had the weather not disrupted the game and gave Nadal the chance to regain his focus. Djokovic had so much momentum and Nadal was mentally broken.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*She pushed Sharapova to the limit at the Olympics and was unlucky to lose the first set on a tie-break. SHARAPOVA. Kvitova might have been off but she still had to come from a set down and a break down in the 3rd against someone with the presence of Kvitova. At 18. It wasn't like Kvitova just gifted her that game. The fight was more impressive than the level of tennis being played. Consistency is her problem though. Find me a 19 year old who doesn't have that problem though. She seems to do better when she's the massive underdog tbh. That's why she performs better at the Slams against the big names. Even yesterday she played much better after losing the 1st set and being a double break down in the 3rd. Dominating the womens game is a stretch but there's no reason she shouldn't be a top contender for Slams in a few years time.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *She pushed Sharapova to the limit at the Olympics and was unlucky to lose the first set on a tie-break. SHARAPOVA. Kvitova might have been off but she still had to come from a set down and a break down in the 3rd against someone with the presence of Kvitova. At 18. It wasn't like Kvitova just gifted her that game. The fight was more impressive than the level of tennis being played. Consistency is her problem though. Find me a 19 year old who doesn't have that problem though. She seems to do better when she's the massive underdog tbh. That's why she performs better at the Slams against the big names. Even yesterday she played much better after losing the 1st set and being a double break down in the 3rd. Dominating the womens game is a stretch but there's no reason she shouldn't be a top contender for Slams in a few years time.*


I thought i was Heather who played Sharapova :lol. Guess i'm wrong there. 

But still the hype didn't really start until after the US Open. Before that she wasn't really hyped. I'll be happy to be wrong, but i'm not too sure on Laura tbh. She seems inconsistent to me, and thats not just down to her age, it's also down to her playing style. She can do some damage when she's 'on' because of that style too, but i'm going to wait until this year where she'll play more main draw matches to make a full decision on where i think she'd go. I don't like basing it off 1 or 2 tournaments anymore, because i made that mistake with Shvedova.

On another note, Del Potro vs Llodra is set for rd 2 in Marseille. Should be a good match if Del Potro doesn't tank.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Joel said:


> Djokovic would have 100% won the French last year had the weather not disrupted the game and gave Nadal the chance to regain his focus. Djokovic had so much momentum and Nadal was mentally broken.


You never know for certain with these things, but I guess you have a point. I really want to see someone dethrone Nadal even though he has been defeated once before


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Anyone watching Del Potro vs Llodra today. Should be a good match


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Rebecca Marino walking away from tennis at 22 due to depression and stress. Such a sad story. Strong contributor to it was social media attacks.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Po beat Llodra 3-6,7-6,7-5

Llodra was the better player overall, but Del Potro was incredibley clutch. Saving Break points and a match point. Llodra always gives Del Potro trouble, so a good win for Del Po then


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

JM said:


> Rebecca Marino walking away from tennis at 22 due to depression and stress. Such a sad story. Strong contributor to it was social media attacks.


Haven't heard of her, or anything about the bulying but that's pretty sad


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsonga vs Tomic
Berdych vs Janowicz
Del Potro vs Simon

Nishikori vs Cilic

Some good matches on today, 3 of which involve my favourite players.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Gutted Nalbandian took first set off Ferrer and went on to lose.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

What happened to your cousin Nazzac? He hasn't posted on here for quite a while now, I think the last time he posted was around the end of last year.

Did he get bored of the forum or something?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

nazzac got tired of handling two accounts and realised that no one still cared about Shvedova even if 'another' person tried to push her down our throats :troll


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> What happened to your cousin Nazzac? He hasn't posted on here for quite a while now, I think the last time he posted was around the end of last year.
> 
> Did he get bored of the forum or something?





Joel said:


> nazzac got tired of handling two accounts and realised that no one still cared about Shvedova even if 'another' person tried to push her down our throats :troll


What Joel Said :troll

TBH, i don't really know. I asked him a few week back why he stopped posting, but he said he doesn't have the time because of studying and work.

Interestingly enough though, when i last spoke to him he said he still believes that Shvedova will come good and find her form from last year. I admit that she was never that good in the first place, and i was wrong and you guys were right.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsonga def Tomic 3-6,6-4,7-6 (12-10)

Good match. Tomic had 5 match points during the breaker but couldn't take them. Tsonga took his 1st one with an ace.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> Gutted Nalbandian took first set off Ferrer and went on to lose.


Lol that's vintage Nalbandian he can be 5-0 up and still lose


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nishikori beat Cilic 6-4,6-2.

Great from Nishikori. The guy is such a talent, shame about his injuries.

Del Potro lost in straights to Simon . I was hoping for a Del Po-Tsonga semi final, but it was not to be


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> What Joel Said :troll
> 
> TBH, i don't really know. I asked him a few week back why he stopped posting, but he said he doesn't have the time because of studying and work.
> 
> Interestingly enough though, when i last spoke to him he said he still believes that Shvedova will come good and find her form from last year. I admit that she was never that good in the first place, and i was wrong and you guys were right.


lol your cousin hasn't been watching SHvedova


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Posterizer said:


> lol your cousin hasn't been watching SHvedova


Probs not :lol She's so bad atm :lmao

destroys players in the first set then loses in 3 is her new gimmick so to speak. I think she got tired of wasting match points


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Ferrer wins in straights


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Errani is facing Kvitova in the finals in Dubai.

Think Errani will win in 3 sets.


Dubai for men's should be very exciting as Federer, Djokovic, Del Potro, Berdych and Tsonga are all going to play there.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Errani is facing Kvitova in the finals in Dubai.
> 
> Think Errani will win in 3 sets.
> 
> ...


Depends which Kvitova turns up really. She could blow Errani off the court or make a ton of errors.

Dubai mens draw is out btw...

Novak Djokovic [1] - Victor Troicki
David Goffin - Roberto Bautista Agut
Lukas Rosol - Qualifier
Andreas Seppi [7] - Paul-Henri Mathieu

Juan Martin Del Potro [4] - Marcos Baghdatis
Somdev Devvarman - Qualifier
Qualifier - Qualifier
Mikhail Youzhny [8] - Blaz Kavcic

Jo-Wilfried Tsonga [5] - Michael Llodra
Dmitry Tursunov [WC] - Jan Hajek
Tobias Kamke - Mikhail Kukushkin
Tomas Berdych [3] - Rajeev Ram [WC]

Janko Tipsarevic [6] - Nikolay Davydenko
Bernard Tomic - Victor Hanescu
Marcel Granollers - Albert Montanes
Roger Federer [2] - Malek Jaziri [WC]

------------------------------------------

Tsonga vs Llodra should be a fun match. Del Potro vs Baghdatis is a good round 1 match.

Nishikori should win Memphis now, and pick up his 2nd 500 title. Hopefully Tsonga and Berdych win today to set up a final in Marseille.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsonga def Sion 6-2 6-2. Tsonga was good, Simon was poor. Berdych won easily so Berdych will face Tsonga in tomorrows final.

Kei Nishikori is through to the memphis final after beating Matosevic 6-4 ret. I hope Kie can reach top 10 this year, which is very much possible if he avoids injuries. He's got such clean groundstrokes, and is really easy to like.

Hopefully he wins tomorrow and picks up his 2nd 500 title.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Glad to see Fed bac playing Duabai


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Errani loses to Kvitova 2-6, 6-1, 1-6 :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

What has happened to Kvitova, havent seen her play in ages


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

She hasn't shown the form she showed in 2011. Was very disapointing last year, and the start of this year. But she seems to be getting back on track with some good wins lately.

Some finals today to watch

Wawrinka vs Ferrer
Tsonga vs Berdych
Nishikori vs Lopez

I'm predicting Ferrer, Berdych and Nishikori to win


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsonga def Berdych 3-6,7-6,6-4.

Tomas was by far the better player in the first 2 sets, and should have won in 2, but Jo hung in there and was really clutch again. 3rd set Jo took it, Allez!!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice to see Tsonga win something again. Hopefully he can keep it up.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Ferrer def Wawrinka in 3 sets. Didn't see the match, but another title for Ferrer.

Nishikori def Lopez 6-2,6-3 in Memphis. Great week for Kei, who wasn't even tested. Hopefully he can reduce his injury problems, and make a charge at the top 10.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/tennis/21568958



> *Roger Federer plans two-month break after Indian Wells*
> 
> Roger Federer will not play for two months after the Indian Wells event in March to spend time with his family and prepare for the clay-court season.
> 
> ...


That answers a lot. Not retiring anytime soon!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Good to see Tsonga win and see Fed is going to stay.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I was looking at his schedule for this year a few days ago, and I was wondering why he decided to skip Miami because I knew that if he did, he wouldn't play for 2 months. I guess the article answered that question. Not a bad decision, spending time with his family is more important and he isn't that young so he can't play many tournaments. I'm really glad to know that he won't retire anytime soon. I would love to see him have another run at No.1 but that's quite unlikely. Hate to say it but with the way things are going atm, I can see Murray overtaking Federer in the rankings by the end of the year or even sooner.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I think thats smart by Federer. He should focus on the slams to see if he can rack up number 18 (most likely at wimbledon)

Yesterday was such a great day for me in terms of tennis, i'm still buzzing. Nishikori winning his 2nd 500 title, and proving that he is legit. If you want an example of injuries haulting a players progress, look at Nishikori. And Tsonga has more top 10 wins this year so far than the whole of last year. Great win for him considering he was getting outplayed. Finding ways to win when the opponent is better than you on the day is always good. Jo wasn't great in this tournament, but he didn't need to be.

Allez

















3 of my favourites have won titles in 2013. Shvedova is slacking, so come on Slava and win a title this year!!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Well she won't be winning Florianapolis. She lost in 3 sets to Czink 6-2,4-6,2-6. Shvedova was an error machine, couldn't keep the ball in play, couldn't serve, couldn't return well. She's pathetic atm, and someone should tell her that tennis matches last longer than 1 set.

Federer won in 3 sets 5-7,6-0,6-2. From what i read the other guy played well in the first set, and had Fed in trouble but he dropped off and Federer upped his game.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Bagel yea budddy


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Unfortunately I won't have time to be able to watch Dubai, have a lot of things to do this week. 

Good to see Federer winning, hope he wins the tournament


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah Jaziri looked good first set, very flashy, hit & miss style. I think he caught Federer completely by surprise but Fed stepped it up second set and shut him down.

Del Po comes through a battle today, 4-1 down in the final set to beat Baghdatis 7-6.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Watched the first set of Del Po vs Baghdatid at college. Looked pretty poor from what i saw, but i'm glad Del Po won.

Tsonga playing Llodra atm, and is a break up.

Edit* Llodra wins 7-6,6-2. 1 bad game from Tsonga and Llodra took over. Happy for Mika, hopefully he maintains a decent ranking this year.

Hopefully Jo reovers from this loss and has a good run next week


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Potro wins today in straights. Faces Daniel Brands in the Quarter Finals.

I like Brands, and he's dangerous. Big servers always are dangerous. They met in Vienna last year and Del Po only just pulled through.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

The Two GOATs


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

The Dubai semi final looks very good. Grand slam worthy.

Del Potro vs Djokovic
Berdych vs Federer


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Federer going to win I got a hunch.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Djokovic to beat Del Potro in 2.
Federer to beat Berdych in 3.

Then in the final, Federer to beat Djokovic in 3 and win his first tournament of the year.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Berdych always seems to give Fed problems though. It could be a good match.

Djokovic will beat Del Potro i'm afraid.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fed in 3 Djoko in 2


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Djokovic defeats Del Potro 6-3,7-6

Berdych defeats Federer 3-6,7-6,6-4.

Djokovic will win now, i'm sure of it.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I had a feeling Berdych would win, I watched the match, it was really high quality tennis from both. Berdych just seems to give Fed a lot of trouble nowadays. I was impressed with the way Berdych served the match out, even if he did a poor job of serving for the second set. Berdych/Djokovic should be good, although I think Djokovic wins in 2, he's in great form at the moment.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

After wasting 3 MP!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Was expecting Federer to win but I'm not surprised with the result tbh, Berdych always seems to play well against Federer. Knew it was going to be a close match.

As for the final, Djokovic to win 2. I would prefer Berdych to win though.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Djokovic to win in 3


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Djokovic in 2.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Ferrer vs Nadal


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Berdych gifting 2 breaks of serve like that. Criminal. Djokovic's ability to fight from behind in massive games never ceases to amaze.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Djokovic is a beast. Hasn't been beaten in a competitive match in 2013 so far, and it's hard to see when he'll lose.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Djokovic is taking all 4 slams (bar injury or anything worse). Quote me. Do it now.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Djokovic is a beast. Hasn't been beaten in a competitive match in 2013 so far, and it's hard to see when he'll lose.


Oh yea Djokovic/Wawrinka was not competitive at all.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Joel said:


> Djokovic is taking all 4 slams (bar injury or anything worse). Quote me. Do it now.


So just because he won the Aussie Open(his best slam btw) and Dubai you think he will win all the 4 slams. Really?

The way he is playing now is definitely not better than he was in 2011 and at that year he couldn't do it. So why do you think he can do it now?

But sure I will quote you this post by the end of the French Open.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

If he wins French and WImbledon, then I will say confidently he can win all slams since he owns the US Open


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Nadal wins 6-0 6-2 over Ferrer to win the final at Acauplco


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

lol @ Ferrer


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nice to see Ferrer bending over for his god.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Samoon said:


> So just because he won the Aussie Open(his best slam btw) and Dubai you think he will win all the 4 slams. Really?
> 
> *The way he is playing now is definitely not better than he was in 2011 and at that year he couldn't do it. So why do you think he can do it now?*
> 
> But sure I will quote you this post by the end of the French Open.


Because I think he's better than Murray, because Federer is worse and because Nadal is now coming back from injury.

No one else deserves a mention.

Djokovic's tennis may not be better, but his mentality has grown a lot stronger. Sometimes that is more important.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I think Murray will win either Wimbledon or US but I'd tip Djokovic to win 3 of the 4.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Posterizer said:


> Oh yea Djokovic/Wawrinka was not competitive at all.


What are you talking about? I never said he hasn't been tested. FYI he lost to Tomic in the Hopman cup. I just said it's hard to predict who will beat him, not that he'd go the year undefeated.

Nadal winning was no surprise. Ferrer always bends over for him


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Seabs said:


> *I think Murray will win either Wimbledon or US but I'd tip Djokovic to win 3 of the 4.*


I agree with this.

I wouldn't be hugely shocked if he managed to win all four but I still think Murray will win another one this year too. Federer isn't at his best anymore, and Nadal is coming back from injury still (although he could easily improve and be near his best towards the later half of the year) and I think he'll beat Murray more often than Murray beats him. So I think he'll win three, and Murray the other one.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Rafa could still win RG. He's still got plenty of time to return to good enough form. 

Wimbledon is the most open out of the Grand Slams. Murray, Djokovic, Federer, and Nadal (if he's back to a good level by then) can win it. You also got outsiders like Tsonga, Berdych and Del Potro.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> What are you talking about? I never said he hasn't been tested. FYI he lost to Tomic in the Hopman cup. I just said it's hard to predict who will beat him, not that he'd go the year undefeated.
> 
> Nadal winning was no surprise. Ferrer always bends over for him


Lol my bad, I forgot to read the beaten part


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Joel said:


> Because I think he's better than Murray, because Federer is worse and because Nadal is now coming back from injury.
> 
> No one else deserves a mention.
> 
> Djokovic's tennis may not be better, but his mentality has grown a lot stronger. Sometimes that is more important.


It is true that Djokovic is better than them atm but it is not like he is much better than them, the difference between is actually small. So they are capable of beating Djokovic. 

It was the same case in 2011, Djokovic was better than all of them and he was actually playing much better than he is now and yet wasn't able to do it.

Winning 4 slams in one year is very hard thing to do and the fact that only 2 players in the history of tennis were able to do it shows that.

As for the slams, at the start of the year I thought that Federer could actually win at least a slam, but with the way things are going this year, I can't see that happening at all. For RG I think Nadal will win it because he still has some time to recover and be prepared, and even if he is not at his best he will probably still win it because he is that good at clay. 

For Wimbledon, Djokovic's is my pick and for US Open, it's Murray.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

http://challenge.atpworldtour.com/

Everybody sign up, should be fun


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

http://www.laprensasa.com/309_america-in-english/1954434_nadal-says-he-will-play-at-indian-wells.html



> Acapulco, Mexico, Mar 4 (EFE).- Spanish tennis star Rafael Nadal confirmed that he plans to play in the hard-court tournament that begins on Monday in Indian Wells, California.
> 
> The Spanish star said the event in the Southern California desert was one of his favorites.
> 
> ...


That's awesome, would love to see him go far in the tournament and play the top players. 
Indian wells should be great. Can't wait!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

IW is a ncie tournament apart from the courts which suck. They are way too slow


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Joel said:


> Because I think he's better than Murray, because Federer is worse and because Nadal is now coming back from injury.
> 
> No one else deserves a mention.
> 
> Djokovic's tennis may not be better, but his mentality has grown a lot stronger. Sometimes that is more important.


I agree with that. I fancy Djokovic for Roland Garros but we'll see in the next couple of months what level Rafa's at. He's not been tested yet and has only played Ferrer as top seeds go. It was a convincing win though it has to be said. If Rafa can get back to a strong level though I think he'll take the French again.

I also agree with Samoon that Novak's not as good as he was two years ago but Joel's right too. The gap between Novak & Murray isn't that big but I fancy Murray to make the Wimbledon final. He was terrific there last year at the Olympics and was doing well until the roof closed in the SW19 final. Djokovic has only made one final there, and won it, but I think Murray's a better grass court player than Novak. As for the US Open, it's a tough one. If Murray goes into it with confidence like he did last year it will be close between him & Novak.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Projected IW Quarter Finals

Djokovic vs Tsonga 
Murray vs Delpo 

Ferrer vs Berdych
Federer vs Nadal


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

It'd be fun to see a Rafa/Nadal, Murray/Del Potro match again. It's been a while.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

So nadal wins either way right nige :side:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

ALways keen for Fedal match


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Lawls said:


> So nadal wins either way right nige :side:





Nige™ said:


> I agree with that. *I fancy Djokovic for Roland Garros but we'll see in the next couple of months what level Rafa's at.* He's not been tested yet and has only played Ferrer as top seeds go. It was a convincing win though it has to be said. If Rafa can get back to a strong level though I think he'll take the French again.


No I think Novak really can take it if Rafa's not up to the level he needs to be at. We just don't know where he's at though yet. Right now I'd say close to 50/50. We'll get an idea at Indian Wells where Rafa's fitness & game is when he plays the big boys, if he gets that far that is.

If he looks good, Rafa for Roland Garros. If he's still got a bit to go, I'm backing Djokovic. I'm sure he must see this as the chance to win it and join the elite group of those who've won all four slams. That's got to be a huge motivation for Novak.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Murray has a shot at overtaking Federer in the ranking and making number two this tournament. If he reaches the final and Fed doesn't make it past the semi final I think? Or doesn't make it to the semi final?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

If Murray reaches thefinal and Fed doesn;t


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Just seen Federer's draw, and lol it's so hard. 

The opponents he will likely face:

R2 - Istomin
R3 - Benneteau
R4 - Isner/Wawrinka
QF - Nadal
SF - Ferrer/Berdych

If he manages to beat Nadal, he still has to face Berdych and we all know how Berdych plays against him.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Nige™ said:


> It'd be fun to see a *Rafa/Nadal*, Murray/Del Potro match again. It's been a while.


I was referring to the bolded part in this post Nige


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Isner/Wawrinka isn't a given for Federer in 2013.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Posterizer. Shvedova and Goerges are teaming up again in doubles. They won their first match last night. 

Anyway, the Brandwaggon has made it to the main draw in IW. Baghdatis in the first round. Hopefully Daniel can have a good run.

Hopefully Jo and Del Po reach the Quarter Finals. Kei will hopefully get to the round of 16 to face Murray.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks for telling me that!  Hope they do well

Hewitt playing right now


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *Isner/Wawrinka isn't a given for Federer in 2013.*


Isner I would agree but for Wawrinka, nah.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Brandwaggon!! Brands defeats Baghdatis 6-0 7-6.

Loving the bagel. Top 50 is a must this year for Daniel.

Please Slava, win today. I can't remember the last time she won a match


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Brands is not consistent enough


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Samoon said:


> Isner I would agree but for Wawrinka, nah.


*Didn't Wawrinka beat him recently or am I thinking of someone else? Obv Fed would be the massive favourite but if Federer's off form and Wawrinka doesn't blow it then it's by no means a foregone conclusion. Wawrinka can be very good when he wants.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Posterizer said:


> Brands is not consistent enough


Thats true, but top 50 must be his aim for this season.

He's had a great start to the season though. Hopefully this form continues.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *Didn't Wawrinka beat him recently or am I thinking of someone else? Obv Fed would be the massive favourite but if Federer's off form and Wawrinka doesn't blow it then it's by no means a foregone conclusion. Wawrinka can be very good when he wants.*


No, I think you are referring to Benneauteu. Wawrinka has only beaten Fed once and that was back in 2009. Even if Wawrinka plays well and Fed isn't really playing well, he won't win, just look at the Shanghai masters last year, Federer wasn't playing very well while Wawrinka was and yet he didn't win. It would be a mismatch for Wawrinka tbh, just look at the H2H, it is 12-1 in favour of Federer. Even if Federer plays average against him , he would still win, the mental factor would come into play. Just like against Ferrer.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Come on Giraldo


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Shvedova lost again 1-6,6-3,1-6. I'm going to call her Yaroslava 1setova now because she only plays 1 set.

At least Brands won last night


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

That's getting old now lol

COme one Giraldo


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

It's got to the point where i expect her to lose every match. If she played a 5 year old right now, i'd bet on the 5 year old seriously.

Llodra playing tonight. These courts don't favour him though, so not expecting much from this tournament. Llodra will disappear until indoor season now. But i hope he doesn't.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yes Giraldo takes 2nd set


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I take it your a Giraldo fan?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Uhmm not a huge fan, I like his game though, I'll support him when he's no playing Federer


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Llodra won 7-5,6-3 






Found that one Youtube. Thought it might be of interest


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Sweet Ryan Harrison won


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Anderson defeats Ferrer 3-6,6-4,6-3

Nieminen destroyed Verdasco 6-1,6-0


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

WTF.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Ferrer losing to a player like Anderson isn't that shocking. Fancied an upset there. (I know I sound like a prick for saying something like that AFTER it happened. :frankie)*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I was more shocked by Verdasco getting thrashed, but then again it's Verdasco


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nando is a shadow of what he used to be.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I'll always remember him for one of the greatest matches of all tiem.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

with Nadal i'm guessing.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hewitt takes Isner out too, great performance by him.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> with Nadal i'm guessing.


Correct


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

lol @Verdasco



NJ88 said:


> Hewitt takes Isner out too, great performance by him.


Really? I'm surprised, that's great. That will benefit Federer too.



Federer beats Istomin 6-2, 6-3.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hewitt s Federer's oldest rivalry or is it Nalbandian, it's one of thsoe two


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Gulbis destroyed Tipsarevic 6-2,6-0. Gulbis is on fire atm.

Brands lost  But still showing signs of improvement, which is good.

Nadal beat Harrison 7-6,6-2. Wins his first hardcourt match in a year.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Anyone seen Ferrer's rattle? He threw that out of his pram alright!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Murray making a meal of an early round match in the heat. Been here before. Donskoy was playing some incredible points tbf but Murray looked all over the place 1st set from what I saw. Pulls 1-5 back to 5-5 only to lose 5-7. Ugh.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Murray always sucks at IW. Nothing new here. Hasn't won a match at IW since 2010


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

He did make the final in 2009 though.

Incredibly slow start from Murray but got far better towards the end, especially in the last set. Could have been a bit of rust after not playing for 2 months or so. Either way he comes through, went out in the first round two years in a row so it's at least an improvement...


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

NJ88 said:


> *He did make the final in 2009 though.*
> 
> Incredibly slow start from Murray but got far better towards the end, especially in the last set. Could have been a bit of rust after not playing for 2 months or so. Either way he comes through, went out in the first round two years in a row so it's at least an improvement...


He got 2 walkovers and a retirement en route to that final. I wouldn't look into that. Murray struggles on slow courts for some reason. (Sorry that was Miami last year lol, Got mixed up)

Del Potro a set up against Davydenko 

Shvedova/Goerges lost in doubles


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Murray always sucks at IW. Nothing new here. Hasn't won a match at IW since 2010


LOL, 

Nadal looking impressive


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Djokovic didn't have it easy against Fognini, he needed 3 sets to win.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

^ Yeah that was a bit suprising. Bagels him, loses the next set and then wins the next set comfortabely

My 3 favourite players all won in straights though 

Del Po def Davydenko 6-3,6-4
Nishikori def Petzsner 6-2,6-2
Tsonga def Blake 7-6,6-4


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm going to be following Nshikori more ths year


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nishikori is legit. Winning record against Berdych & Tsonga. He's beaten Ferrer twice, he bageled Djokovic, he bageled Raonic who is one of the biggest servers in tennis. He had Murray on the ropes until he got injured in Brisbane.

He reminds me of Davydenko a little bit with his game.

The problem is, is that he's injured all the time.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> Anyone seen Ferrer's rattle? He threw that out of his pram alright!


what happened?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Wawrinka eliminated Hewitt 
Shame, wanted to see Hewitt/Federer

Federer is going to play against Wawrinka tommorow. 
I think Federer will beat him in 3 sets.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Posterizer said:


> what happened?


A challenge didn't go his way and he went ballistic at the umpire anyway. I've never seen him like that.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Still doesn't beat the Janowicz meltdown at thr AO. :lol

How many times!!!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Still doesn't beat the Janowicz meltdown at thr AO. :lol
> 
> How many times!!!


Not seen it. YouTubing as we speak.

*Edit:* :lmao That was nuts.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Best of all


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't know why but I actually found this to be pretty hilarious


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nadal always has arguments with that umpire lo


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Kei was terrible last night against Berlocq. Too many UE's, and his return was off. He didn't show up, and i'm disapointed in his performance.

However, Del Po and Jo won in straights so i'm happy in that sense


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Posterizer said:


> Best of all


That's nothing. He didn't mean to kick the line judge and it was only one kick, not much of a strop at all. It was all an anti-climax really.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Honestly, none of the top guys are playing well in this tournament. In fact Nadal probably looks the best. Djokovic hasn't played his best tennis so far, Murray doesn't seem to play well at Indian Wells period and stuggles through his matches and Federer's game is all over the place in this match, very up and down.

If Del Potro gets through I wouldn't be shocked at all to see him beat Murray (providing he also gets through...)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

GUlbis wins firstset on Nadal!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nadal beats Gulbis in 3. Roger beats Wawrinka, so it's Rafa vs Fed in the Quarters!!

Del Potro defeated Haas in straights 6-1,6-2 with an injured wrist. We finally get to see a Murray-Del Potro match. Although i think Murray will win because Del Potro can barely use his BH.

Tsonga beat Raonic too. Allez!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> Nadal beats Gulbis in 3. Roger beats Wawrinka, so it's Rafa vs Fed in the Quarters!!


Yes, finally, after 1 whole year, we get to see a Fed/Nadal match. Should be awesome and fortunately for me I have time to see the match. I can't wait!

Djokovic/Tsonga and Murray/Potro should be great too.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fedal :mark:


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Djokovic-Tsonga
Murray-Del Potro
Anderson-Berdych
Federer-Nadal

is the full one up.

I've got

Djokovic in 2- Tsonga hasn't played well so far, and the slow courts favour Djokovic. I hope Jo can make it competitive, but i don't see him winning this

Murray in 3- Del Potro's left wrist is hurt, therefore his BH is affected. If Del Po had a healthy wrist then i would favour Del Po, but i think Murray will win in 3

Berdych in 2- Too good for Anderson

Nadal vs Federer- I don't know. Too many factors to make a prediction for me


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

My predictions:

Djokovic in 2
Del Potro in 3
Berdych in 2
Federer in 3


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Got some great odds on last night's match, pity they're not as great tonight with less predictable matches.

Djokovic (3), Berdych (2), Murray (2) & Federer (3) for me.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Be shocked if Djokovic and Berdych lose. Other 2 are a toss up. Would have gone with Del Po until I heard his wrist was injured. Djokovic is winning it overall unless he decides not to turn up.

:mark: at Kirilenko taking out Radwanska and Kvitova. Dark horse for a slam this year. Been in great form for a while now.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Be shocked if Djokovic and Berdych lose. Other 2 are a toss up. Would have gone with Del Po until I heard his wrist was injured. Djokovic is winning it overall unless he decides not to turn up.
> 
> :mark: at Kirilenko taking out Radwanska and Kvitova. Dark horse for a slam this year. Been in great form for a while now.*


She definitely deserves a slam. In tennis terms though, not so sure! She's always struggled against the top players. Radwanska's a big step for her but still a bit to go. Hopefully she makes it so we see more of her.










So beautiful.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I still haven't forgiven her for Pushing against Shvedova :side:

Kirilenko is a good player, but not grandslam winning material i'm afraid. Azarenka, Serena, Sharapova would beat her in slams. A dark horse for a grand slam in womens is someone like Li Na.

And tbh, i don't see how she deserves a slam unless she actually goes and wins one.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*:datass

Top 10 player who was in the last Slam Final isn't really much of a dark horse. I guess it depends on your definition of a dark horse though. Would Sloane Stephens be a dark horse? :barkley

Womens game is such that you can get to a Final without having to beat the best players. Any of them are much more capable of dropping out in the earlier rounds than the top 4-6 in the mens draw.

She's much better than her ranking says right now. From what I've seen anyway. *


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I would say that the favourites are Serena, Vika, and Sharapova for the slams. Li Na goes down as a darkhorse to me because when she's 'on' she's great, when she isn't she's awful.

The womens tour is a mental mess though, so upsets are more frequent and likely to happen. However, Kirilenko doesn't seem to have a big enough game for me. She'll have to be very lucky to win a grand slam. She can be top 10, but thats about it for me.

You never know in the womens game though. Kirilenko might just be on a great streak, and her level might dip after a while. Look at Shvedova. She Looked a potential top 10 player during june/july of last year and now she can't win a match


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Kirilenko doesn't have the all round game to win a Slam unfortunately.

Li Na's not a fucking dark horse at all. She's a Grand Slam winner and has been in multiple finals. She might not be up there on the day against the likes of Serena, but if Serena has an off day she's shit too. Li Na's game is good enough to win any slam. She's not a top favourite, not far behind though but she's never a dark horse.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Kirilenko doesn't have the all round game to win a Slam unfortunately.
> 
> Li Na's not a fucking dark horse at all. She's a Grand Slam winner and has been in multiple finals. She might not be up there on the day against the likes of Serena, but if Serena has an off day she's shit too. Li Na's game is good enough to win any slam. She's not a top favourite, not far behind though but she's never a dark horse.


Calm down.

I don't know exactly where to place Na tbh. She's not one of the big favourites, so i'd put her as a Dark Horse. Depends which Na shows up. She's is absoluetely terrible when off, just spraying errors all over the place, but when she's on she can beat anybody. 

Maybe we have different opinions on what a Dark Horse is


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Calm down.
> 
> I don't know exactly where to place Na tbh. She's not one of the big favourites, so i'd put her as a Dark Horse. Depends which Na shows up. She's is absoluetely terrible when off, just spraying errors all over the place, but when she's on she can beat anybody.
> 
> Maybe we have different opinions on what a Dark Horse is


Outsider maybe but she was in the top 4 to win the Australian Open. That's not even close to being a dark horse. A dark horse is like Greece for Euro 2004.

When Sharapova's awful, she's awful. The same goes for most players. It's not a reason to label a Grand Slam winner & multi time winner a runner-up a 'dark horse'.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Shvedova is a true dark horse isn't she nazzac

Lol Fed got wasted


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh my god, what the hell? I thought the match was going to start later. FUCK! I'm so stupid, didn't realise the match started earlier. I should have checked the timing properly, dammmmit!

Anyway, it's really worrying with the way Federer is playing atm, this looks really bad. Ever since the Aussie Open, he hasn't been playing at his usual standard. Lost to Julien in straight sets in Amsterdam, lost to Berdych after wasting three match points in Dubai and now he has been beaten very comfortably by Nadal(although tbf for this match, he's been having some back problem) who just came back a month ago from a very long injury. If you compare this with the way he was playing around this time last year, you would realise that there is actually a huge difference. Last year he was playing so much better, it is unbelievable really. 

Now there is a possibility for Murray to overtake Federer in the rankings if he makes into the final. And even if he doesn't, he will probably do it later anyway because Federer actually has a 2 months break now so by the time Federer comes back from his break, Murray will No.2 unless he gets injured or screws up somehow. I was expecting Murray to overtake Federer in the rankings but wasn't expecting that to happen this quick.

I really hope this break can help him or something because he hasn't been good recently and that's worrying.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

He's lost that edge, I don't think he still has the day in day out grind mentality anymore, to bhe honest, I feel like he's only playing these tournaments for practice adn only goes hard in slams now.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Posterizer said:


> Shvedova is a true dark horse isn't she nazzac
> 
> Lol Fed got wasted


Yeah, a darkhorse for worst player in tennis atm.

Rafa, wow!! Didn't expect that. Shame i couldn't watch it


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Federer hadn't been playing very well all week, as other said, he hasn't been playing that great since the Australian Open. He seems to have lost his edge as of late. People always say at various different points that he might be declining...I think he might be now. Murray will overtake him in the rankings within the next month or two.

Very good win for Nadal though. I think Berdych will be a tougher test for him because he's been playing really well lately.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Let's go Tsonga!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nole destroyed him. He didn't let Jo get into the match, and it was over from 2-2 onwards. Tsonga lost the plot and got hammered, whilst Djokovic was clinical.

Next up, Del Po vs Murray. Come on Del Po!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dam.

I'd be interested to see Nadal play Djokovic first time in a long time


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Murray played a lot better than he has been recently in the first set. His serve was working well, his ground strokes were good too. Unfortunately set two is a different story...being a Murray fan is so frustrating at times.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Del Potro has been destroying Andy in this 3rd set. He's been playing really well


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Del Potro wins :mark: :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

YESSSSSS Del Potro

Federer keeeps the 2nd ranking for a bit longer haha


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del GOATro!!

What a great result. Beating the guy who doesn't like him, i bet it feels sweet for Juan.

I watched the first set but then tiredness kicked in. After watching the highlights, Juan's FH seemed to have started to work and Murray was making a ton of errors.

Great result for me anyway. He'll probs lose to Nole but good run none the less.

At least we don't get another Murray-Djokovic match


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

That dark horse Del Potro takes Murray down, looked good night unless it was the tiredness taking over!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I had a feeling Del Potro was going to win that one. Murray hadn't been playing well all week, and the surface doesn't seem to suit him well. After the first set his serve really started to let him down, that along with making a load of unforced errors. Really great win for Del Potro though, I think he has a chance against Djokovic today too, although I still don't think he's obviously favourite for the match.

I predict another Berdych/Djokovic final.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't want to try and sound too negative here but as much I would love to see Del Potro beat Djokovic, I honestly think he doesn't really stand much of a chance. I mean, look at the H2H, it is 8-2 in favour of Djokovic and Djokovic has won their last 4 meetings. I know Del Potro just came off from a impressive victory against Murray and that win will obviously boost his confidence but this is Djokovic we are talking about. He is on fire so far this year and just destroyed Tsonga in his previous match.

A 2 sets victory for Djokovic I'm afraid.

As for the other match, in this tournament Nadal has been playing at a level I didn't expect at all, he's been really good. was really surprised when he beat Federer comfortably. However, Berdych has been playing really well recently too, so I think he will give Nadal more of a challenge than Federer has so I expect this match to be very close one.

A 3 sets victory for Nadal.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't think Del Potro WILL win, but I do think he's in with a chance. Up until the quarter finals Djokovic hasn't exactly been on fire in this tournament. Del Potro's head to head wasn't too great going into his match with Murray but he got the win. I think he's capable of winning it, but I don't think he will.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

NJ88 said:


> I don't think Del Potro WILL win, but I do think he's in with a chance. Up until the quarter finals Djokovic hasn't exactly been on fire in this tournament. Del Potro's head to head wasn't too great going into his match with Murray but he got the win. I think he's capable of winning it, but I don't think he will.


Maybe he wasn't playing that good in the ealier rounds but still he's been impressive. And it's not really about the Head to head but mainly about how the matches normally turned out. Djokovic wins it with not really much trouble. If he faced Federer, I would definitely give him a chance because although the head to head is 13-4 in favour of Federer, their matches are normally very close.

As for the head to head with Murray, it's true that Potro's record against Murray isn't great but to tbf, the last time they faced was in 2009 which was a long time ago, so yeah


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Potro can't hit through Djokovic, especially on these slow courts. Djokovic also ahs a better FH than Murray so is less likely to make errors from that side.

Djokovic in 2 or 3 sets. I think it will be a close match though.

I think Nadal will beat Berdych in 3 as well Samoon. Nadal always has an edge against Berdych, but with Berdych's form it will be a tough one for Rafa


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Djokovic in 2


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Probably yeah, just off to check the odds.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Rafa has disposed 3 top 10 opponents in straights since his return.

Poor match overall against Berdych who missed a chance in that 2nd set. 

Djokovic will win this match, but hopefully Del Po makes it a good watch


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

DEL POTRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

DEL PO!!!!!!!!! VAMOS!!!!!!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

yessssssssssssssssssssssss :mark:


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Del Potro :hb


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Back to back wins over Federer & Nadal, and now back to back wins over Murray & Djokovic in big events.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Del Potro could be truly back


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Hopefully he can reach a slam final this year. USO & RG are his best chances


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Great to see that dark horse Del Potro come back last night. I'm glad I stayed up, it was a truly superb effort against a Novak who wasn't playing poorly. Huge win, whether he can do it in five sets again I don't know yet but I hope so. It's not the final I expected or preferred but I'm damn happy for both of them and can't wait to watch.

Del Po the streak breaker, maybe he should be facing Taker at Mania! 22-1 for Novak and then 20-1 for Taker. Book it!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Has anyone on here been following the Women's Indian wells? Tonight Maria is going to face Wozniacki in the finals.

Think Maria will win, straight sets victory for me.

As for the men's final, both players have been playing very well, both are on great form so this one is tough to predict but I think Del Potro will win the match and his second title of the year.

It will a close match for sure though, 3 sets with Del Potro winning.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I thought Del Potro had a chance of winning. I'm happy he did, the top of the mens game could do with another big name who's capable of winning. It was a really great win for him, and I think he has a good chance in the final too.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nadal is all over Del Po today. 3-1 up. He can't slice because Nadal eats them for lunch, and the BH to FH exchanges will always favour Nadal. Doesn't seem to be hitting with as much power today too. Nadal looks solid, so unless Del Po raises his game he's losing this.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Immense last game of the first set.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Po woke up :mark: Break up in the 2nd

edit: FFS. 3-2 up and now Nadal is serving for the set


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Dat Nadal.

Good effort from Del Po.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Po had his chance at 3-2 in the 2nd, but didn't take it. Congrats to Rafa.

Del Po fought, but once Nadal got the momentum, he didn't give it up.

It's good to see Rafa back at the top though. 4-0 against top 10 players since his return


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh that sucks. Shame

Good effort from Del Potro though. He had a great week.

Nadal is doing very well, it's impressive after just coming back from an injury that lasted 7 months.

He is back at No.4 in the world too, and that's good to see.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

BIG 4 IS BACK


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Rafa has pulled out of Miami though, so chances are he'll fall back to number 5


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Algoods, we know he's back regardless, clay season gonna be interesting


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I still think Rafa will win RG. 

Also if JMDP continues like he did at IW, then he could challenge for a top 4 ranking.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

He's the big outsider, he'll overtake Ferrer sometime this ear.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Even if Ferrer does overtake Rafa after Miami(he probably will), with the way Rafa is playing atm, we can almost guarantee that he will regain that 4th ranking before RG. I don't think Ferrer will be able to hold that 4th rank till then.

Yeah I expect Rafa to win RG, would be surprised if he doesn't honestly.

I think Del Potro will overtake Ferrer this year, I wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't though. I'm sure he will overtake Berdych very soon, probably before RG.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*Great Final. Almost forgot how great Nadal could be. Pounced all over Del Po once he let up a little after a few cheap points. Del Po's forehand is crazy good though. 

French is Nadal's now if he's playing that well already on hard courts. He'll probably go ahead of Federer before the end of the season. Can't see Del Potro breaking the top 4 this year. I expect Federer to drop out sooner rather than later and then it'll probably be Del Potro to take that spot ahead of Ferrer and Berdych.*_


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Oh my Nadal. The French is his too lose now it seems.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Not really looking forward to Miami. No Rafa, and no Federer which means Ferrer & Berdych will be the 3rd and 4th seeds. Unless they go out early, Murray & Nole should beat them 2 although Berdych could test Murray. Del Potro probs won't be as effective or may actually pull out due to IW and his injury problem. Tsonga won't do anything on these slow courts either


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeh Miami is Murray or Djokovic's to lose now I think. I think Murray will be playing better than he did in Indian Wells so he should get further than he did last week. 

A great win for Nadal in the final though, to come from a set and a break down to win. He'll be the favourite for the French I believe, although him losing wouldn't be as much of a shocker as it would have been last year. Del Potro played some really lose shots once he was properly ahead which cost him. Either way a very good tournament from him.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Another Murray/Djokovic Final to piss this thread off? Count me in!

Doubt Del Potro will go far in Miami if he even enters. Looked spent both physically and mentally by the end of the Final.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Anything but a Murray-Djokovic final please, especially on these slow courts. Don't mind either of them winning as long as they don't face each other in the final.

They are the same type of player and end up cancelling each other out for the most part. They are both great defenders so winners are not really common. It's long rallys ending in an error when one of them tries to pick up the aggression. And people called Sampras boring :lol

I wouldn't mind seeing them play each other on a fast surface where winners will be more frequent though


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Murray/Djokovic matches aren't really boring, they are ok, there were some matches I enjoyed watching from them, but it is definitely not the final I would prefer to see although it would be the most unpredictable.

For this tournament, I just hope Murray gets eliminated fast, anything that can help Federer keep that 2nd ranking a little bit longer.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Is the draew already out


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, the draw is out. You can find it on the Draw challenge.

Murray & Djokovic can have good matches together, but most of them turn into grindfests. Every once in a while that would be fine, but with them both being top players it's going to happen more often.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Only thing good is that, either of them can beat the other on any given day


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

TBH, i think Djokovic takes that match on most ocassions. Once he gets going, Murray doesn't have an answer. For Murray, it's starting well and not letting Djokovic get into the match


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Djokovic takes it on most occasions against anyone tbf. Murray's probably his toughest test though minus Clay Courts.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Djokovic takes it on most occasions against anyone tbf. Murray's probably his toughest test though minus Clay Courts.*


Yeah, i'll agree with that especially on hard courts. The matches are always close, but i reckon Djokovic wins them most of the time. 

I also came across this stat. Nadal's record against the current top 10

Djokovic: 19-14
Federer: 19-10
Murray: 13-5
Ferrer: 17-4
Berdych: 13-3
Del Potro: 8-3
Tsonga: 7-3
Tipsarevic: 3-0
Gasquet: 10-0
Almagro: 9-0

Thats pretty incredible, even though a lot of them will be on clay


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

A lot of them were on clay, I saw a non clay one for rafa, and it was much much closer for the majority of the opponenets.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Clay doesn't count with Rafa, just like Grass with Sampras


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

There's only two tournaments a year usually that players enter on grass, so that's like 12 matches maximumu, provided they win both tournaments os most players don't even play for more than 5-7. There's like 5-6 tournaments you can enter a year on clay. That's like 30-40 matches so gives way more opportunities to play more opponents.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Posterizer said:


> There's only two tournaments a year usually that players enter on grass, so that's like 12 matches maximumu, provided they win both tournaments os most players don't even play for more than 5-7. There's like 5-6 tournaments you can enter a year on clay. That's like 30-40 matches so gives way more opportunities to play more opponents.


I was just joking lol

Does anyone on here think there should be a grass masters? I definately do, as there's masters on every other surface. Scrap one of the american masters and have a grass masters instead


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Tis a bit odd how there's only real Wimbledon that matters for the grass court season.

Djokovic will probably have a winning record over Nadal when all is said and done. Assuming Rafa plays enough tournaments of course. When was the last time he played Murray? I imagine that H2H will swing in the opponents favour too. The Federer H2H is fantastic though.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I don't see why the Australian Open can't be pushed back a few weeks seeing it's at a really hot point of their summer season. It'll give them more time to prepare for the year. The French Open & Wimbledon being close together is bad as it gives little prep time for Wimbledon or a Master series which would be a great idea. The poor weather in Paris & London, then New York means they have to be be pushed close together, leaving no time for a Masters. Queens is a big tournament and that could be altered perhaps. It's stupid that after the Australian is a clay court tournament and there's several hard court tournaments. Unfortunately there's not a lot they can do due to the seasons.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

If you exclude the clay matches between Fed and Nadal, the H2H would 8-7 in favour of Federer, lol. Shows how good Nadal is on clay. Best clay court player ever, really hard to argue against that.



Seabs said:


> * When was the last time he played Murray? *


It was in 2011 in Toyko. Yeah it's been a long time since they faced each other.

There are many people who now think Murray is better than Nadal and I think that's quite unfair. I mean we know that before his injury, Nadal was the 2nd best player in the world and he just came back from injury. We have yet to see this new Murray fare against Nadal. I know Murray has improved a lot since Nadal got injured and this injury could affect Nadal(although that doesn't seem to be the case so far) but there is still possibility that Nadal is still better than Murray. 
We just have to wait and see. This is a match i'm really very interested to see honestly, I'm really interested to see how this new Murray would do against Nadal. One thing for sure is that their matches are going to be much closer than they were before.



Seabs said:


> *
> When was the last time he played Murray? I imagine that H2H will swing in the opponents favour too. *


No, definitely not. There is quite a big difference in the H2H atm. 13-5 in favour of Nadal, that's a lot. Even if this new Murray is better than Nadal, there is no way Murray can have a winning record against Nadal when all is said and done. There is not going to be much difference between them anyway, so you would expect Rafa to still have few wins against him.



nazzac said:


> I was just joking lol
> 
> Does anyone on here think there should be a grass masters? I definately do, as there's masters on every other surface. Scrap one of the american masters and have a grass masters instead


I would love to see that happen, it would also make the grass season last longer. But unfortunately, you and I both know that this is not going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> I was just joking lol
> 
> Does anyone on here think there should be a grass masters? I definately do, as there's masters on every other surface. Scrap one of the american masters and have a grass masters instead


Ok lol

Yes they should, although they'll probably just change an exdidting tournament to a msters series rather than adding a new one.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I wasn't saying it'd swing like that, I meant it'd get closer in Murray's favour. He won't surpass Nadal's H2H against him. I wouldn't compare Nadal and Murray in 2013 either until they face each other or after the 4 slams assuming Nadal plays the remaining 3. Murray's definitely better than Federer right now though but it'll take time to see the true level that Nadal is at and how far Murray progresses this year after his finish to 2012. If Nadal hasn't dropped off and can play consistently at the level he set for himself before the injury then he's better than Murray. Murray can beat anyone on any given day on Hard or Grass Courts when he's on form though.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Murray-Nadal has got me thinking. Seen as though Nadal has a great record over Murray so far, who's the worst match-ups for the current top 8?

IMO...

Djokovic- I don't know if there is a certain bad match up tbh
Federer- Berdych maybe? Seems to have an edge over Fed. Also, Nadal because Fed's BH breaks down against Rafa usually
Murray- Maybe Nadal but we don't know with Murray 2.0. A lot of it was mental but that is important in sports.
Nadal- Djokovic off of clay i would say
Ferrer- Federer. He completely owns him
Berdych- Nadal & Djokovic
Del Potro- Ferrer. Can redirect his power shots and disrupts Del Potro's game,
Tsonga- Murray. Great ROS & passing shots to neutralise Tsonga. Djokovic too


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Llodra vs Paire sounded like a real bad blood affair. Didn't even look at each other after the match apparently.

I don't know how true it is, but i still wish it was streamed

"@RD_tennistalk umpire out of the chair - Paire and Llodra already have to be separated"

"Paire blasts forehand winner and gives Llodra an epic staredown"

"Paire giving Llodra staredown after every point he wins"

"every point ends with a SportsCenter moment from Paire. Either shocking winner or 30 feet out."

"Paire walks off the court and to say there was no handshake would be an UNDERSTATEMENT."

"I mean Paire did not even look in Llodra's general vicinity after the match."


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I'd love to see more matches get heated like that these days. Nothing wrong with some competitive intensity within boundaries.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

http://www.changeovertennis.com/ben...e-why-every-tennis-match-should-be-televised/

lol. The title is 100% correct. Wish i could have watched that match 

Wawrinka has now got involved, sticking up for his mate Paire.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I want to see these Paire staredowns. They sound awesome.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

What exactly happened that caused all of this?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

SO it wasn't televised?! Fuck


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> What exactly happened that caused all of this?


It says in the article i think. Llodra got the last laugh thought as he won in straights

Shvedova however lost in straights to Zheng. No suprise there really


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> It says in the article i think. Llodra got the last laugh thought as he won in straights
> 
> Shvedova however lost in straights to Zheng. No suprise there really


Oh yeah, I just realized, my bad lol.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I think we should only talk about Shvedova when she wins


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Posterizer said:


> I think we should only talk about Shvedova when she wins


Which means never :lol

She was 5-2 up in the 1st set too :no:


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

This is the best thing on youtube :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Which means never :lol
> 
> She was 5-2 up in the 1st set too :no:


Exactly :kobe


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

She won in doubles though with Goerges


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

She should focus on doubles,


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Potro lost to Kamke 7-6,6-1.

Not too bothered about this result. He now gets time to rest for Clay season


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Tomic in lazy given up performance AGAIN. Disgusting.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Believe it or not, i'm glad Murray won. I don't like Tomic, so it was good to see Murray win.

Tsonga won in straights against Troiki. Allez!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Sam Querey is america's number 1. Gonna be supporting him for tournaments now.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice easy win for Murray there, he looks a lot more comfortable on this court.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Isner proves serve is the best weapon.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Caught the first set of the Tsonga match in and out and he hardly looked convincing. Lost his serve twice, had Triocki serving for the set and the tie-breaker could have gone either way at the end.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, Jo didn't look great out there. But these courts don't suit his game, so i'll be happy with a QF finish for Tsonga here.

But he did get hot shot of the day with this bh


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Let's Go Blake!!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Blake lost. Shame because he's a likable player.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Was a close game!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dimitrov was 5-2 up in the first set against Murray but lost 7-6,6-3.

Falla just took the first set against Berdych :mark:

Edit* Falla was a break up in the 2nd but failed to serve it out. Berdych played a great game, so it wasn't a choke. Falla then had M.P in the TB but couldn't convert. Berdych takes the 2nd is a break up in the 3rd.

Tsonga wins in straights 6-3,6-3 over Nieminen. Cruised to victory


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Berdych goes through in the end. I thought he'd had it at one point during the second set tie break. Tsonga also cruises through and Murray fights back in the first set to take it in two also. Good seeds going through so far, the quarters and semi finals should be good to watch. Looks like Djokovic's half will be really very easy for him, he should make the final no problem.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nishikori is the only one who can pull off the upset imo, and even that is very slim. Djokovic will reach the final. It's just a question of who he will face barring a major upset

Good match from Falla but Berdy was too good on the big points. Shame he couldn't get the win, but Berdych will make it more interesting i suppose.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Novak almost tall as D Wade?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Dimitrov could be a really top player if he's more consistent. Great 1st set from Murray to ride the storm and get through relatively comfortably again without peaking. Good to get through tests like this early on. 

2nd set of Berdych/Falla was great. Falla looked immense in the 2nd set and Berdych played like a really top player just getting through by any means. 

Amazing how Serena can play like someone outside the top 200 for nearly 2 sets and then play at like 10% of her ability and beat someone like Cibulkova. Serena/Li today should be fun. Some really good matches yesterday. *


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nishikori-Ferrer
Cilic-Tsonga
Querrey-Berdych
Li-Serena

Are the pick of today's matches imo. If Nishikori beats Ferrer, then he has a major chance of reaching the semis as i'd favour him over Melzer/Ramos. Hope he can do it


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Ferrer/Nishikori should be good. Think Nishikori will win, in 3 sets.

And Serena to beat Li Na in 2.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Kei can be a bad match-up for Ferrer hen he's playing well. Kei is an attacking minded player but relies on accuracy rather than power. Ferrer feeds off power players, as he can redirect power really well.

Should be a good match. Shame i'll miss half of it


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Gasquet v Almagro starting!:yum:


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Ferrer won 6-4,6-2. Didn't watch the match, so i can't comment on the performances


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I didn't see it either. Murray won again in straights but I couldn't catch that one either. Watching the Tsonga/Cillic match now, this could be a close one.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Reading the comments online, Nishikori was flat whilst Ferrer was solid.

I've got Tsonga in two tiebreaks here. Gonna be a close match for sure


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Nishikori played like someone carrying an injury. Just made Ferrer's job easier. Another very strong performance from Murray. Can't see past a Murray/Djokovic Final at all. Tsonga and Ferrer aren't good enough to beat either and both look on form in Miami. Berdych is the best shout but has struggled despite the Querry thumping today. Even playing well I think he'd have to rely on one of them playing below par, especially on this court. *


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Nishikori played like someone carrying an injury. *


That doesn't suprise me. The lad is made of glass, and is always injured


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

LET'S GO Haas!!!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Very well done Haas.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Haas proving again he has still got it


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

That was outstanding!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow Haas, that was incredible!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

FIrst win against number 1 since 1999


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow, Haas!!!

I feel only Berdych can stop Murray from winning this now. Cilic will probs choke again against Murray.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow, I spoke so soon in regards to Djokovic not being tested before the final. What a great performance by Haas.

I think the title is Murray's to lose now. His only real threat will be Berdych in my opinion. He should be able to beat Cillic. I reckon we could possibly see a new number two by the end of the week...


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

That result makes Kei's loss hurt even more 

Murray may be the new number 2 by the end of the week, but the big question is whether he can stay there during Clay season which is no doubt his worst surface. I'm interested to see Murray on Clay this year, as well as a match-up with Nadal at some point.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Oh shit my outright bet on Murray is looking good now :mark:*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Murray will still do well on Clay, he's improved heaps


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I think Murray will turn out to be far better this year on clay than last year.

Sure, it isn't his best surface. But he's improved a great deal over the past year, and his new style of play will be far more suited to it then last year. He's got incredibly good defensive skills so people will find it even harder than usual to make winners against him, and he's also far more aggressive so he's far more likely to create winners and errors also. I expect good things from him.

I am interested in a Nadal/Murray clash, or even a Nadal/Djokovic clash because it'll really show just how good Nadal is now and will show if Nadal is right in there with the top three, or if he's more like in a position similar to Murray from 2009 where he was number 4 but wasn't as much of a threat as the top three at that point. It'll either but Murray/Djokovic at the top with Nadal in number three, or he'll be as good as them and those three will be dominant going forward.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

We'll wait and see with Murray on Clay, but despite being a defensive player Murray does struggle the most on slow surfaces, so i'm interested to see if Murray 2.0 will be better on Clay. I don't see him winning RG at all though. I might be wrong, but Nadal, Djokovic, Federer, Del Potro and even Ferrer are better clay courters from what i've seen. But despite me not really liking his game or his on court attitude, i hope he does improve on Clay so there are more contenders outside rafa & Nole.

I hope Nadal gets into the mix rather than be a step behind Murray/Djokovic. Tennis needs as many players fighting for Grand Slams as possible. I also hope Federer doesn't drop off, and Del Potro can get near them too. (he's beaten Murray-Djokovic b2b so he seems to be edging closer)Rafa has looked good since his comeback with with no points to defend after Wimbledon, i think he'll finish 2nd or 3rd in the rankings. I feel that the top 3 will be Nole,Murray and Rafa. 

I just hope Federer stays with them, and Del Po makes some ground and then the tour will become extremely interesting. Del Potro is the only one capable of catching those 4 as Ferrer sucks against them most of the time, Berdych isn't strong enough mentally against Nole & Rafa, and Tsonga seems to be falling further and further behind.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeh I don't see Murray winning RG. I think he can be good on clay, I remember during Djokovic's god like run in 2011 he so very nearly ended 'the streak' against him in a match on clay, I think the semi finals so he can be very good for sure, he just needs to be consistently good. I think he might win a title on clay, or get to a final or two, but I don't think he'd be a massive contender for the clay slam.

I'd quite like Nadal to be as good as Djokovic and Murray, but time will tell. He's proven he's as good as, if not better than everyone else, he just hasn't faced one of the (real) top two yet which will be incredibly interesting to see. I wish it wasn't the case, and I know people have said many times before that Federer is on his way out and have been proven wrong, but I don't see him being as good as the guys at the top anymore. The way Nadal swept Federer aside in IW was pretty telling to me. Also the way he's scheduled his year now, he's more interested on winning titles than a ranking. By the end of the year I'd say he'll be at number four or five...maybe worse.

I agree with you on Del Potro though, I think he's pretty much the only one who can make a dent in the top four at the moment. He's proven he CAN beat Murray and Djokovic, he just needs to prove he can do it now in a slam situation and that he can do it consistently. I think Berdych has the ability, but mentally he isn't as good and as you say Tsonga is kind of disappearing. He's got the game but he's so unreliable and unpredictable.

Does Murray and Djokovic being number one and two make them on opposite sides of the draw in all tournaments?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Pretty sure it would if they were the top 2 seeds. Can't see Murray winning the French. Nadal and Djokovic are just better than him there and I don't think he will have improved on Clay to that degree and he'll almost definitely have to beat one of them. 

Federer's definitely on the decline right now. He might still pull the odd great performance out at the back end of tournaments and win the odd match against the top 5 or 6 but I don't see him being a constant threat any more or even being top 3 come the end of the season. Djokovic and Murray tend to get past him these days and you'd imagine Nadal would more often than not from here on. Even the Del Potro's and Berdych's of the tour are coming out on top of him quite frequently now too. 

Del Potro should make top 4 sooner rather than later. He's good enough and Federer is going down rather than up the rankings. No idea what the gap is between them points wise or what they have to defend though but if he's consistent he'll replace Federer long term rather than Ferrer or Berdych. Don't see him being a constant threat to win Slams though as long as Murray and Djokovic are as good as they are and Nadal's still around. It's hard to bet against Djokovic for any slam really so only the Murray's and Nadal's should be considered as feasible options to take a Slam from Novak right now. It's not that Del Potro isn't good enough to win another Slam, it's just that the players above him are so much better and so difficult to beat when they're on.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

1 Novak DJOKOVIC 13280
2 Roger FEDERER 8715
3 Andy MURRAY 8350
4 Rafael NADAL 6745
5 David FERRER 6630
6 Tomas BERDYCH 5010
7 Juan Martin DEL POTRO 4830
8 Jo-Wilfried TSONGA 3750
9 Janko TIPSAREVIC 3090
10 Richard GASQUET 2960

Unfortunately Del Po's got a way to go to catch Federer. Off the top of my head Fed's only got serious points to defend at Wimbledon. Ferrer needs to drop too. He's an embarrassment against Federer & Djokovic.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™;15916393 said:


> 1 Novak DJOKOVIC 13280
> 2 Roger FEDERER 8715
> 3 Andy MURRAY 8350
> 4 Rafael NADAL 6745
> ...


And Nadal. Out of the top 4, Murray is his best matchup and tbh Murray beats him off clay. Ferrer doesn't have the weapons to threaten the top guys really. Ferrer's best matchups on tour are power players as he has the ability to soak up and redirect power. Djokovic,Murray and Nadal are defenders whilst Federer is an attacking player, but not a power player. Hence why he always loses against the top 4 convincingly, but beats Tsonga, Del Po and Berdych in the same way.

I'll be suprised if Del Po doesn't take his place in the rankings this year.

In slams, Fed has the following points to defend...

SF at RG
W at Wimbledon
QF at US Open

Del Potro has...

QF at RG
RD4 at Wimbledon
QF at US Open

It could be interesting when you also factor in points from masters and such. I don't think it will be this year, but next year Juan could very well get to number 4.

Tsonga is a weird one atm. His level of play hasn't been as good as i expected but he's been winning matches he should whilst not playing well. I think it's fair to say he's in a league of his own atm. He's not on the level of the guys above him atm, but he's clearly ahead of the guys below him. If he doesn't improve his form then i see him finish number 8, with next year being very interesting.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dam Ferrer loses first set!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Grinding out another result out now though. Melzer looks like his legs have totally gone.

nazzac likes Tsonga. That is why Tsonga is destined to fail.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^:bron


Let's go Haas!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *nazzac likes Tsonga. That is why Tsonga is destined to fail.*


Sad, but most likely true 

But at least he's entertaining unlike Murray :torres


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^Lol nazzaac even admits it.

Nazzac please don't ever like Fed.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I've always liked Federer, and he's won 17 Grand Slams, so he's an exception 

I wouldn't say Del Potro has failed, because he's had unfortunate injury issues.

Haas won again!!!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

NJ88 said:


> I think Murray will turn out to be far better this year on clay than last year.


I think so too. He has improved a lot since the last time he played on clay, I don't expect to win titles on clay but I definitely expect him to do much better on clay now. 



NJ88 said:


> I wish it wasn't the case, and I know people have said many times before that Federer is on his way out and have been proven wrong, but I don't see him being as good as the guys at the top anymore. The way Nadal swept Federer aside in IW was pretty telling to me. Also the way he's scheduled his year now, he's more interested on winning titles than a ranking.


I have to agree with that, unfortunately Federer is declining. I also can't see him being as good as the top guys anymore. I know there have been many situations where people say that Federer was declining and were proven wrong but this is seems really different. Murray is beating him, now even guys like Berdych are coming on top of him. It really sucks.



> By the end of the year I'd say he'll be at number four or five...maybe worse.


I would be extremely surprised if Federer drops out of the top 4 by the end of this year honestly.
I know Federer is doing worse now, but it's not that bad. Ferrer is definitely not going to overtake him, neither is Berdych and the gap between Fed and Del Potro in the rankings is far to big for him to overtake Federer this year. I think Fed will be ranked 4th by the end of the year.



Posterizer said:


> ^^Lol nazzaac even admits it.
> 
> Nazzac please don't ever like Fed.


He always liked Fed ...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

It was just a joke.


Let's go Haas on fire


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'd quite like Haas to get to the final now...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Always nice to see a veteran, do well, esp a cool guy like Haas.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Gasquet beat Berdych so the semi finals are...

Haas-Ferrer
Murray-Gasquet

Serena beat Radwanska 6-0,6-3. So tomorrow's final will be Sharapova vs Serena which is a good final.

And ATP are adding a new Grass event. The Mercedes cup in Stuttgart will become a grass court event in 2015!! Hopefully it won't be at the expense of another Grass Court event


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Serena's gonna roll Sharapova.

Let's go Haas!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Do you think Queens and Halle should be made into 500 events now there is another Grass tournament on the calender?

You could have...
1. Stuttgart 250
2. Queens/Halle 500- Thats where the top players are likely to play
3. Eastborne 250
4. Wimbledon
5. Newport 250

Then American Hardcourt season


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Queens shoould be


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Queens should be a 500 event for sure in my opinion. I still think it's shocking we only have about three or four weeks of grass court competition so aside from Wimbledon, one of them should be a little more than a 250 event. It's a great tournament too.

This tournament is now Murray's to take. He should beat Gasquet and he should beat either Ferrer or Haas. The number two shot is surely in his sights and he should move into that spot at the end of the week. What looked like a really tricky draw for Murray in Miami has really just opened up for him. He was going to face have to face all of Tsonga/Berdych/Djokovic in the quarter final, semi final and final and instead he's got Cillic/Gasquet and Haas/Ferrer. He shouldn't lose now.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Queens should be. The grass court season is a joke. It's kind of like doing one measly stretch before playing a match and calling it a warm-up in comparison to other slams. When you look at how prestigious Wimbledon too, it's even more ridiculous. Unfortunately the season dictates the schedule with the French too. There's no reason why they can't attempt to make Queens & Halle more seriously.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Gasquet could easily cause Murray problems if he plays like he did last night. He shouldn't and Gasquet tends to fall off against the elite players at the back end of tournaments but I wouldn't be shocked if it goes 3 sets. Ferrer in the Final. Murray will beat Ferrer if he gets past Gasquet though.

Serena/Sharapova and Sharapova's been serving poor all week coming off winning Indian Wells? Only one winner unless Serena plays like she did for the first 10 games vs Cibulkova. That won't happen though.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Grass court, is dying anyway. Besides pro tournaments, there's like no clubs/public places that uses grass


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Grass will always be a big part of the tennis year though because they have arguably the most prestigious slam on grass, and that won't be going anywhere and it won't change. 

I think Murray will beat Gasquet, but he might give him a few problems. If Murray wins, he'll beat Ferrer.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Murray should win the tournament. TBH i'd rather him win than Ferrer because that means Del Po doesn't fall further behind that number 5 ranking


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NJ88 said:


> Grass will always be a big part of the tennis year though because they have arguably the most prestigious slam on grass, and that won't be going anywhere and it won't change.
> 
> I think Murray will beat Gasquet, but he might give him a few problems. If Murray wins, he'll beat Ferrer.


Yea i never said anything about it being completely gone, all I said was grass season is very small compared to the other surfaces.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> Serena beat Radwanska 6-0,6-3. So tomorrow's final will be Sharapova vs Serena which is a good final.


How is it going to be a good final? Serena is going to destroy Sharapova.



> And ATP are adding a new Grass event. The Mercedes cup in Stuttgart will become a grass court event in 2015!! Hopefully it won't be at the expense of another Grass Court event


That's great news and I agree with the people who say that Queens should be a 500 event.

So it's Ferrer/Murray in the final. If I was a Murray fan, I wouldn't be that confident of him winning honestly. Against Nadal, Federer and Djokovic, Ferrer does get owned by them but against Murray, that isn't the case at all. Their matches are normally close and unlike against Djokovic, Nadal and Fed, his H2H record against Murray is quite close too. It's 6-5 in Murray's favour. I'm not saying he won't win, he probably will but Ferrer could cause him some problems and I wouldn't be suprised if Ferrer actually manages to win.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Murray vs Ferrer boring final. Hope Ferrer wins


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> How is it going to be a good final? Serena is going to destroy Sharapova.


The world number 1 and the world number 2 facing each other. On paper thats a good final.

And Serena destroying people is entertaining, so it'll be better than the mens final probably.

On another note, i've booked my tickets for the ATP tour finals . I got a full day session for the Monday, so hopefully Tsonga & or Del Potro are drawn into that group if they make it. Also, i hope to see Federer in that group so i can see the GOAT live.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

That's great^!!! Gonna get my tickets for US Open and maybe another tournament soon


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Murray's H2H's are misleading. People read way too much into H2H's and don't even make them relative to the situation. H2H in the last 12 months I'd read more into. Murray's too good for Ferrer and it's his title as long as he keeps up the form he's shown this week. 

Gasquet's backhand is wonderful at times. Really wonderful. Murray kinda blew the 1st set but Gasquet was great and wasn't undeserving of winning it. Then Gasquet let his game drop just a little and Murray pounced. Murray's getting really good at grinding matches out and stepping his game when his opponent steps down. Almost Djokovic like at times grinding. 

Not entirely sure being 2nd seed for the French is ideal for Murray. Probably means he draws Nadal in the Semi if they both make it that far right? Eh. He could do with being 2nd seed for Wimbledon and US to avoid Djokovic until the Final.*


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't think Ferrer will cause Murray the problems Gasquet did in the semi final. They are both very good at defensive play but Murray's better in that respect and has more weapons also. Murray is getting good at grinding out matches when his opponent's playing great. He looks and if he sees someone's level drop even slightly, he's jump right in and take over. That's the sign of a good player, to weather the storm and eventually pounce to get the job done.

Regarding the French Open draw. It depends really, if Nadal drops points and goes back to number five until that point it could be that either number one or number two ends up with both Federer and Nadal in their half with the other having a very much clearer path. It would just be the luck of the draw. I'm not sure if there's a certain way the draws go for the top four. Or if it's just random. So if Nadal stays at number four I'm not sure which half he'd end up in. He does have a fair few points to defend on clay though and will have to contend with both Murray and Djokovic (mostly Djokovic) to win titles.

It's a very interesting time in tennis right now though. Loads of different things could happen. You never know, Murray might end up being a maestro on clay, Djokovic could be as good on clay as he was in 2011, Nadal might not be as good as Murray and Djokovic, Federer might up his level, Del Potro might make his move.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> The world number 1 and the world number 2 facing each other. On paper thats a good final.


On paper maybe, but it's not really going to be a good final. Serena is going to smash Sharapova.



> And Serena destroying people is entertaining, so it'll be better than the mens final probably.


Definitely not for me but each to their own I guess. And out of curiosity, why do you think a Ferrer/Murray is going to be boring? I was pretty entertained by their match last year in Wimbledon.



Seabs said:


> *Murray's H2H's are misleading. People read way too much into H2H's and don't even make them relative to the situation. H2H in the last 12 months I'd read more into. Murray's too good for Ferrer and it's his title as long as he keeps up the form he's shown this week.
> *


The last time they faced was last year in Wimbledon and since then Murray has improved a lot so you got a point there but still Ferrer shouldn't be understimated. I think he is capable of causing an upset.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Samoon said:


> The last time they faced was last year in Wimbledon and since then Murray has improved a lot so you got a point there but still Ferrer shouldn't be understimated. I think he is capable of causing an upset.


I agree. I think Ferrer will be tougher than people think. Murray's rightly favourite and I think his class will show but it won't be as comfortable as anyone may think. I'm not that confident enough to bet on him.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I got Murray in 3


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Womens final was high quality tennis from Sharapova in the first set and a half while Williams wasn't playing that good. But once Serena started hitting his shorts and getting her timing right, it was never in doubt. She's now won the last 11 matches played against Sharapova and 6-0 in the last set had to sting. When she's on, Serena Williams in unplayable. Would not be shocked at all to see her win at least two of the three slams left this year. French is always a shakey one, but she's better than everyone on hard and grass when she plays to the best of her ability.

Now...come on Andy!! Win and become the new world number two please!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Definitely not for me but each to their own I guess. And out of curiosity, why do you think a Ferrer/Murray is going to be boring? I was pretty entertained by their match last year in Wimbledon.


Miami is a really slow court. Grass has speed (even though it's not enough speed), so winners would have been more frequent. Also, Murray plays his most entertaining tennis on grass imo

No shock to see Serena winning, but at least Sharapova took a set this time.

Ferrer won the first 6-2 but is a break down in the 2nd. Murray will win in 3 imo.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Murrays playing a lot better in this set, the first was far too passive and his serve was awful, but to his credit Ferrer did play very, very well. He's being a lot more aggressive now and dictating play a lot more. I say Murray in three.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Ferrer has broken back. 4-4. 

Now Murray breaks and is serving for the set


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

C'mon Andy!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

There have been a ton of service breaks in this match. They both seem to be really struggling on serve.

Still think Murray will grind out the win, he's become pretty good at that.

EDIT: What is with all the Murray double faults? I've never seen him serve this badly.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Incredible 3rd set. Just incredible.

Andy looks more and more like a World #1 grinding out matches and winning them without playing all that well. *


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

andy murray wins, great match and thats him no2 in the world now


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

That match looked so, so painful. Wow, what a third set. Neither guy seemed to be able to get a handle on it, neither seemed to be able to dominate on serve either. So many grinding rallies there. Murray held his nerve, saved a match point and then saved his best for last. He went all out in the tie break, and went for everything. The sign of a real champion, saved his best for when it mattered most.

New world number two, and new world number 4...both very much deserved.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I did say Ferrer gives Murray problems, and was a bit unlucky at the end. Congrats to Murray and his fans. Even though i don't particularly like his tennis it's always good to win matches when not playing too well, especially against a player like Ferrer.

Now he's the new number 2. I don't see him getting to number 1 though as i think Djokovic is too good across all slams, but it wouldn't suprise me if he did.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*#1 is Djokovic's and everyone knows he's the best. It's possible Murray could maybe nick it for a few weeks but it'll be Novak's spot for the majority of the next few years. Can't see him dropping off over an extended period anytime soon.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

That 3rd set was intense, Murray deserves to be number 2.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *#1 is Djokovic's and everyone knows he's the best. It's possible Murray could maybe nick it for a few weeks but it'll be Novak's spot for the majority of the next few years. Can't see him dropping off over an extended period anytime soon.*


If Murray wins Wimbledon then he could get to number 1 if Djokovic fails to win the French, and Murray improves his clay results


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Djokovic has like 3500 plus points. He would have to have a shit rest of season adn Murray come and win everything to surpass him. Djokovic is going to be nuber 1 for the whole year.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Good effort from Ferrer. Murray deserves to be No.2.

I would be shocked if Djokovic doesn't stay No.1 for this whole year honestly. Can't see Murray overtake him anytime soon.

Btw, is this the first time Murray has ever been at No.2?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

No he was number two in 2010 sometime I think


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

It was at the end of 2009 I believe, but it was only for a few weeks.

I can't see Djokovic losing the number one spot this year. He's over 3000 points ahead of anyone else. He's got some points to defend over the clay season, but he didn't get to the Wimbledon final and didn't win the US Open. He does have a few points to defend through Asia and the world tour finals...but I don't think he should lose the number one ranking.

Although Murray doesn't really have a lot of anything to defend through the clay season. He has a Wimbledon final and a US Open title to defend, but otherwise he didn't gain all that much more points last year. So it's possible he could get a fair bit closer, he won't overtake him though.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I think Ferrer could be a contender for some clay court titles.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I think he possibly could be. Although I do still think that the top three (and Nadal) are better than Ferrer, even on clay. I think he'll maybe get to a couple of finals, but I don't see him winning them if he's against one of the top guys.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*At this point the psychological aspect of his record in Masters events and not beating the top 4 in Finals must be crippling him. Especially after that Murray Final where he came so close. Big matches are so often just won in the head rather than on the court. It's possible. Right time, right place and who knows. If he gets a run like Miami where he avoids all the top guys until the Final. I'd still heavily back Nadal and Novak against him on Clay and what are the chances of him avoiding both of them during a big tournament. *


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

When Ferrer's drawn against Nadal, Novak and even Federer on clay, he might as well not turn up. His H2H against them on all surfaces is awful. He just can't compete with the big boys.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I could see him beating Federer on the right day.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

More possible now with Fed looking like his standard's dropping but he's 15-0 against Ferrer. He's won 5 on clay too. It's as close as to Taker's streak as you'll get in tennis.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Yeah but like I said at the weekend H2H's are misleading sometimes and purely based on history. Federer isn't the same player he was who dominated guys like Ferrer. He's more vulnerable now and I'm not sure if the top 8 fear him as much in 2013 as they did yesteryear. I'm not saying they don't fear him at all before a Federer fan jumps on my back but he doesn't look invincible anymore. He looks beatable and he's shown he can be beaten more than once, even by the Berdych's and the Del Potro's and not just the Murray's and the Djokovic's.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah like I said I think it's more possible now Ferrer can beat him with Fed's decline. It's surely going to be a lot closer, but it's Federer's game when he plays Ferrer. He controls it so comfortably. Ferrer's had little answer to it either. It's just the dominance of their meetings, but yes it'll definitely be a closer contest now. So much of any sport is played in the head. If you go in not feeling confident, most often you lose.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Ferrer's style is not suited for playing Federer, look at all their matches, Federer is always dictating the play because none of Ferrer's shots hurt Fed


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Even though Federer standard's has been dropping, he is still too good for Ferrer. I don't think Ferrer can beat him. Federer just dominates Ferrer even when he's not playing well. Ferrer's style doesn't work against Federer. It is just an extremely bad match up for Ferrer. Federer just owns him. And with that H2H, the mental factor would also come into play. It's a huge mis-match for Ferrer.



NJ88 said:


> I think he possibly could be. Although I do still think that the top three (and Nadal) are better than Ferrer, even on clay. I think he'll maybe get to a couple of finals, but I don't see him winning them if he's against one of the top guys.


If he is playing against Djokovic, Nadal or Federer I don't think he can win but if he's playing against Murray, I think he can win tbh.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

H2H are only misleading if they are not lopsided and have matches that span few years apart. 

However you don't need to be a genius to see that Federer is a better player than Roddick just by looking at head to head 26-3 or something like that


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Like mentioned, Federer is a really bad match-up for Ferrer. There's a reason Ferrer has failed to take a set off Federer.

Ferrer and Del Po have good chances at picking up titles on clay imo


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Ferrer is a massive title vulture, meaning if you follow him he plays a ton of small 250 tournamets where the field is really weak, so he does well and gets a lot of points.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

So there is a question of how long will he be able to keep playing tournaments every week. His body will surely give if he keeps that up.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

He's been doing this for years. He is actually the hardest working player on tour. imo


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Indeed, but he's now 31 or something, so sooner or later his body will catch up to him.

Okay, i came home from holiday yesterday and found out the Shvedova lost again to her former partner Vania King.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

What else is new


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I thought you would enjoy saying i told you so :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

The first couple of times yea, now not so much


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Davis Cup on this weekend.

Tsonga playing against Berlocq soon. Djokovic vs Isner too


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

TEAM USA!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Great Britain are 2-0 down against Russia. Both were 5 set losses, with Ward being 2 sets up at one point.

Tsonga was taken to 5 by Berlocq, but won. I don't see a good clay season for Jo.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

It's one match man, give it time


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Posterizer said:


> It's one match man, give it time


I'm not basing it on one match. Clay is Tsonga's worst surface, and he's not exactly on good form atm. I think he could have a difficult clay season if he doesn't improve.

He can only be really effective on clay if he plays well like he did against Nole last year in the French (where he should have won )

I'll be happy if his results reflect his seeding position throughout clay season. Meaning, finishing where his seed is expected to finish (quarter finals at RG for example)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Oh yea Clay is his worst surface, that doesn't mean he won't do well? He should have beaten Djokovic had like 5 match points


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Posterizer said:


> Oh yea Clay is his worst surface, that doesn't mean he won't do well? He should have beaten Djokovic had like 5 match points


But his form isn't good. That is the most concerning. Add that to the fact it's clay season, then there's a higher chance of him not getting away with playing badly.

Hopefully he has a good clay season though


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

His clay skills are improving, you can't deny that


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Posterizer said:


> His clay skills are improving, you can't deny that


Yeah, he's now better on clay than what he used to be.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

First Williams/Williams match in ages a little later on today.

Serena should win fairly comfortably. But Venus is improving and is gradually moving back up the rankings too. I wouldn't be shocked to see him quite close to the top ten by the time Wimbledon comes around.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

2009 was their last meeting.

I think Serena will win in 2


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeh Serena won comfortably in two. 

I don't think Venus played awfully, if she can become a little more consistent with her shots she's continue to rise up through the rankings again and more time playing against the top players will improve how she plays against them in the future.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Serena can destroy anyone any time she wants :lol so Venus shouldn't be discouraged.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

No this is true, it happens to the very best players in the world. She's pretty much unstoppable when she's on, so Venus shouldn't take that as a negative.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Tsonga vs Monaco

Argentina 2-1 France


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

This thread could really do with more posters, it's always so quiet after a big tournament.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

We need a talking point or something until Monte Carlo.

So, how well will Nadal do during Clay season?

Who do you see as the biggest threat to Nadal & Djokovic at RG?

Now we are on to clay season, what will the top 8 look like by the end of the season in your opinion?

Who is the most over-rated player in tennis?

Who is the most under-rated player in tennis?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
So, how well will Nadal do during Clay season?*- I think he'll continue to be the frontrunner during clay season. I don't think he'll be as dominant as in previous years, but i still expect him to win most of the events he enters
*
Who do you see as the biggest threat to Nadal & Djokovic at RG?*- Del Potro & Federer. Del Potro is a good clay courter, as he has the power to hit through the surface. He was unlucky not to reach the semi finals last year, but he seems to be over that mental block that Federer had over him. Ferrer can't beat Djokovic, Nadal or Federer, and there's still a question mark over Murray. Federer's clay skills are under-rated imo, and he would have had more success on that surface if it wasn't for Nadal. Despite him being on the decline he's still a threat.
*
Now we are on to clay season, what will the top 8 look like by the end of the season in your opinion?*
1. Djokovic- He'll remain number 1
2. Nadal- I'm gambling on Nadal here, but if he returns to full form i think he'll finish #2. He has no points to defend after Wimbledon whilst Murray has a lot after RG.
3. Murray- #2 if Nadal doesn't reach full form.
4. Federer- I think he'll be good enough in all slams to remain #4
5. Del Potro- He's proven he can beat top guys, so it's about remaining consistent
6. Ferrer- I don't see him having the year he had in 2012, but still good enough to finish #6
7. Berdych- Berdych will continue to have a solid year, but the players in front will have a better year.
8. Tsonga- Right now Tsonga is on higher level from the players below him, but lower than the players above.
*
Who is the most over-rated player in tennis?*- Tomic. I don't think he's anything that special really.

*Who is the most under-rated player in tennis?*- Simon. Not a fan of the way he plays tennis, but i think he's a better player than given credit for tbh.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*So, how well will Nadal do during Clay season?*: I think he'll win probably around half of the tournaments on clay this year. I think he and Djokovic will pretty much share them out.

* Who do you see as the biggest threat to Nadal & Djokovic at RG? *: Probably Del Potro. I think he's pretty good on the clay and he has shown he's getting better and better right now, he's almost right up there with the big four but just not quite as he hasn't shown he can get the job done consistently. I think he could have a great tournament though and could cause a major upset if he's playing very well. I would have said Federer but I'm just not sure he's at that level now.

*Now we are on to clay season, what will the top 8 look like by the end of the season in your opinion?*: I think it'll look like this:

1. Novak Djokovic: I don't think he can be caught this year.

2. Andy Murray: He has almost nothing to defend over the clay season, so can pick up a lot of points there if he plays well, and Nadal has quite a few. He does have a lot after RG but I think the gap will be big enough to keep him at 2.

3. Rafael Nadal: I think he'll get quite near to Murray, but won't quite pass him. He has nothing to defend after Wimbledon, so he's bound to pick up a large number of points around there.

4. Roger Federer: I think the gap between the top five and the rest is pretty big so he maybe won't drop too far, he could end as number 5 though. The rest of the top ten might bridge the gap on Federer though.

5. Juan Martin Del Potro: He'll pick up more and more points as the season goes on as he's improving right now, with just a little more consistency at the highest level he'll be able to break into the top four next year.

6. David Ferrer: He's consistent in his results, but doesn't win enough to make a serious impact into the top five towards the end of the year where the likes of Del Potro will make his move.

7. Tomas Berdych: Can be very good, but sometimes can't be very good. His results in certain tournaments will keep him inside the top eight.

8. Jo Wilfred Tsonga: I'm not actually too sure about this one, I'm not sure if he'll finish inside the top eight. His results are random, he can win, he can lose without really much of a fuss. If he continues losing in the early rounds of big tournaments he might not finish in the top eight.

^^^^So pretty much like that, but with Murray number two and Nadal three.

*Who is the most over-rated player in tennis?* I would probably agree with Tomic. I don't see anything really special about the guy. Or maybe Goffin, I remember he was hyped last year as being one who would break through and I don't really see the talent there either.

* Who is the most under-rated player in tennis?* Baghdadis maybe, when he's on, he really is a threat to a lot of players. Simon is like Andy Murray but 10 x worse. He doesn't pose any kind of major threat to top players. I can't think of many players who are underrated to be honest.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*So, how well will Nadal do during Clay season?*
Very well, probably as well as last year tbh. I'm glad he took his time instead of rushing back. Indian Wells was a big sign of how he's going to do. Although he didn't play Novak or Murray, he blitzed Federer and came through in typical Rafa fashion against Del Potro. I think Novak is his biggest threat on clay although I'm curious to see if Murray's improved game continues on clay.

*Who do you see as the biggest threat to Nadal & Djokovic at RG?*
Sadly no one unless Murray performs well in the build up. I still have question marks over Del Po over five sets against Rafa or Novak.

*Now we are on to clay season, what will the top 8 look like by the end of the season in your opinion?*
1. Djokovic
2. Murray
3. Nadal
4. Federer
5. Ferrer
6. Del Potro
7. Berdych
8. Gasquet

Think it'll be close between Berdych & Del Po especially but I think Gasquet will topple the too inconsistent Tsonga.

*Who is the most over-rated player in tennis?*
Probably Tsonga. People still expect him to be in grand slam semis but apart from when Rafa went out last year at Wimbledon he's not been in one since. His form's dropped and he's become way too inconsistent. Maybe overrated's not the best word but people expect too much from him, Del Po to an extent too. As great as Tsonga can be to watch, he can be a disaster too, which is becoming more often unfortunately.

*Who is the most under-rated player in tennis?*
At the moment, probably Gasquet. His technique, backhand especially is phenomenal. He's moving up the rankings slowly and getting closer to the top 8. He's far more consistent than Tsonga and boy can he fight. When you compare the two, they're so different but this is a tussle that'll be fun to watch as the year goes on as I'm sure Gasquet will get closer to taking his place in the top 8.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Thats more like it from Tsonga. 6-3,6-3,6-0 victory over Juan Monaco.

Played an excellent match. One of his better performances this year, and showing improvements on Clay which is good to see.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Team GB come from 2-0 down to take the tie 2-3. Good comeback from them!

I would agree with *Nige* when he says that Tsonga is pretty overrated at the moment too actually. I wouldn't have said so a couple of years ago but he's really declined and his performances are so sporadic now. He can play great, but then he can play shocking, and now more often than now he's not producing the results which could result in a slide down the rankings this year if he's not careful.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Who would pass Tsonga though?

Tipsarevic hasn't looked too good this year, Gasquet doesn't do well in slams, Cilic is inconsistent, Monaco has sucked so far, Raonic i don't see, Nishikori is always injured. The rest are too far away.

Despite being very up and down over the past 12 months, Tsonga has still remained in the top 8 and imo will stay there this year.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeh I guess I see what you mean. Right now, the difference between the top eight and others is pretty big. Who knows who could come through this year though, there's still a long while left. And if someone ups their game, and Tsonga stays at his level, he might find they sneak up and take his spot.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsonga is pretty much on his own level atm. He's better than those behind him, but behind those ahead of him. 

If i was to divide the top 8 into levels...

Djokovic
Murray
Nadal
-------------
Federer
----------
Del Potro
Berdych
Ferrer
---------------
Tsonga
-------------

Federer you could argue belongs with the top 3.

But i see improvements with Tsonga. He's winning more without playing that well.I'm a bit concerned that he might not get away with that as often during clay season, but we'll see. This year he's lost to...

Djokovic- Not shame
Federer- No Shame
Sijsling- Igor played a very good match, but this was a pretty bad loss
Llodra- This isn't as bad as it looks. I think Llodra has the game to cause Tsonga problems despite their h2h
Cilic- Not an awful loss by any means.

But your right in saying that he has to be carefull. If a player like Gasquet, Tipsarevic, Cilic, Raonic, Almagro, or Nishikori steps up then Jo's ranking will be in danger. However i don't see that happening at this point in time.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> *So, how well will Nadal do during Clay season?*
> Very well, probably as well as last year tbh. I'm glad he took his time instead of rushing back. Indian Wells was a big sign of how he's going to do. Although he didn't play Novak or Murray, he blitzed Federer and came through in typical Rafa fashion against Del Potro. I think Novak is his biggest threat on clay although I'm curious to see if Murray's improved game continues on clay.
> 
> *Who do you see as the biggest threat to Nadal & Djokovic at RG?*
> ...


Best backhand in tennis, maybe besides Wawrinka on a good day


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Djokovic has suffered an injury to his ankle.

He did whilst playing Querrey in the davis cup.

Hopefully it's not too serious


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh, that must be horrible for him.


Anyway

*How well will Nadal during clay season?*- I think he will do well, he's already playing so well in hardcourts, so you would expect him to play better on clay. Don't think he will be as dominant as before but I would still expect him to win most of the titles on clay.

*Who do you see as the biggest threat to Nadal & Djokovic at RG?*- Del Potro is definitely one of the biggest threats to them. He is getting better and better and is definitely capable of beating them if he plays very well. He is a very good clay court player and had some success at RG. Maybe Federer could be a threat if his form improves and plays better than he did earlier in the year. Maybe even Murray if he improved on clay.

*Now we are on to clay season, what will the top 8 look like by the end of the season in your opinion?
*

1. Djokovic- Unless his ankle injury is serious, I can't see anyone overtake him this year.
2. Nadal
3. Murray
4. Federer- I can see Nadal overtake him very soon but I don't think he will drop futher than the 4th ranking cause I don't think Ferrer can overtake him and the gap withing the rest is too big.
5. Del Potro
6. Ferrer
7. Berdych
8. Tsonga

*Who is the most over-rated player in tennis?*
I think it is Tomic too, I'm not saying he is bad or anything but I don't think there is anything special about him tbh.

*Who is the most under-rated player in tennis? *

I'm not sure about this one tbh, maybe Gasquet or Wawrinka, idk.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Djokovic has suffered an injury to his ankle.
> 
> He did whilst playing Querrey in the davis cup.
> 
> Hopefully it's not too serious


Get well DJoko



> He said he probably would have stopped playing if he was playing a regular tournament but carried on because it was a team event, eventually securing the victory.
> 'If I had not been playing for Serbia with my team beside me, I am not sure I would have carried on,' he said.
> 
> 
> ...


RESPECT


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> *Now we are on to clay season, what will the top 8 look like by the end of the season in your opinion?
> *
> 
> 1. Djokovic- Unless his ankle injury is serious, I can't see anyone overtake him this year.
> ...


Great minds think alike 

Tomic isn't a bad player, but he's hyped up to be this special talent and i don't see it myself. He can become a top 10 player in the future, but not a multi time GS winner like many think. His match against Federer was hyped up but Federer was always winning that one in 3. Tomic was lucky to get past Brands in the previous round imo.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Was just checking the similies list and just realized that tennis similies were added. :hb

:fed
:novak
:nadal


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Was just checking the similies list and just realized that tennis similies were added. :hb
> 
> :fed
> :novak
> :nadal


About time

:novak

Now we need one for Tsonga, Del Po and Murray


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

HAAHAHAH I PROVIDED THOSE PICS.

THANK SO MUCH TO WHOEVEER MADE THEM!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Due to his injury, Djokovic has pulled out of Monte Carlo.

Expected really, but now there is nobody left to challenge Rafa imo unless Murray has improved on clay


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Murray improved x5 isn't even going to challenge Nadal, he is the king at Motne Carlo won this shit like 8 times.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

With Djokovic injured, it's hard seeing anyone that can challenge Nadal through clay season now.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Posterizer said:


> HAAHAHAH I PROVIDED THOSE PICS.
> 
> THANK SO MUCH TO WHOEVEER MADE THEM!


You should thank me. :side:

Well tbf, I didn't make them but I PM someone to make them and requested it in the similies thread.



nazzac said:


> About time
> 
> :novak
> 
> Now we need one for Tsonga, Del Po and Murray


I actually had one similie for Murray but it wasn't added unfortunately. I guess maybe Seabs didn't like it.



nazzac said:


> Due to his injury, Djokovic has pulled out of Monte Carlo.
> 
> Expected really, but now there is nobody left to challenge Rafa imo unless Murray has improved on clay


Is Del Potro playing in Monte Carlo?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nope. Del Potro, and Federer aren't playing here unless they get a WC.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> You should thank me. :side:
> 
> Well tbf, I didn't make them but I PM someone to make them and requested it in the similies thread.
> 
> ...


I purposely found bad ones, cus Murray has the best facial expressions. lol

Fed is playing Rotterdam?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Federer's schedule is somewhere. But Rotterdam is been and gone

Del Potro starts his clay season in Estoril i think. Thats the last i heard anyway


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*The Murray one looks ridiculous.*


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

If Djokovic is out, Nadal is very much likely winning the title. Unless Murray has made a drastic improvement on clay.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea just checked Nadal won 8 consecutive time at Monte Carlo, if he wins again it's the most times a player has won the same tournament ever.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Rumours that Djokovic is out haven't yet been confirmed, but what is confirmed is that David Ferrer has pulled out of Monte Carlo.

Del Potro & Monfils have also got wild cards i've heard.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Is it injuiry or something else


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Thigh Injury it said on Twitter


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Murray's first win on clay, calling it now!!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Murray's first win on clay, calling it now!!


With Nadal there?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> With Nadal there?


Is he? Well maybe not then!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Murray doesn't have any clay court titles?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Not even got to a final.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nope. According to ATP.com he hasn't even reached a final.

edit* Nige beat me to it


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I believe it was confirmed on his facebook that Djokovic will be playing Monte Carlo. So Djokovic, Murray and Nadal in for next week, could be an interesting tournament. We'll see if Djokovic is affected by injury, we'll see if Murray has improved his clay game like he should have, and we'll maybe see Nadal vs Murray/Djokovic...or both. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> Not even got to a final.


Wow, he will ake a final real soon


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

(1)Djokovic v BYE
Youzhny v Gimeno-Traver
Gulbis v (wc)Isner
Klizan v (14)Monaco

(12)Raonic v Benneteau
Nieminen v Troicki
Dolgopolov v Tomic
BYE v (6)Del Potro

(4)Berdych v BYE
Q v Granollers
Q v Stepanek
Fognini v (15)Seppi

(9)Cilic v Zeballos
Janowicz v Anderson
Dodig v Paire
BYE v (7)Gasquet

(8)Tipsarevic v BYE
Malisse v Dimitrov
(wc)Balleret v Mayer
Bautista-Agut v (11)Simon

(16)Kohlschreiber v Bellucci
Q v Chardy
Matosevic v Verdasco
BYE v (3)Nadal

(6)Tsonga v BYE
Q v Davydenko
Melzer v Q
Goffin v (10)Almagro

(13)Wawrinka v Istomin
(wc)Monfils v Q
Haase v Q
BYE v (2)Murray


Monte Carlo Draw...

Projected QF's

Djokovic-Del Potro
Gasquet-Berdych
Nadal-Tipsarevic
Murray-Tsonga

I predict a Nadal & Djokovic final


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Gulbis v (wc)Isner
> Klizan v (14)Monaco
> (12)Raonic v Benneteau
> Dolgopolov v Tomic
> ...


Some good first round matches there.



nazzac said:


> (13)Wawrinka v Istomin
> (wc)Monfils v Q
> Haase v Q
> BYE v (2)Murray


Wawrinka early for Murray but it'd be good to see Monfils play him. Monfils adds so much entertainment.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Brands double bagels Andreev on clay :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

omg lololol


Almagro on a roll now


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Andreev struggling as you would be if you were dumped by Kirilenko for that ugly bastard Russian ice hockey player.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuck that sucks, what's the hockey player's name?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Alex something. . . Alex Lucky Bastard probably. Although she's had her hair dyed really blonde recently. She doesn't look anywhere near as good.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Alex Ovetchkin i think. Something like that

Still it's awesome that Brands won. Brandwaggon keeps rolling on!! Hopefully right into the Monte Carlo Main draw


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

fpalm

Seriously, she could do way better than that. He looks like Jaws.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^lol atleast that proves looks don't matter.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Brands Qualify's 

Dolgopolov beats Tomic, Dimitrov beats Malisse, and Kohlschrieber defeats Bellucci.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dolgopolov could be a potential dark horse in this tournament


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Posterizer said:


> Dolgopolov could be a potential dark horse in this tournament


Only problem is, that Del Po awaits him the next round.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dogo's got that heavy grind style, might give Del Po trouble


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Should be a good match either way.

Davydenko beats Brands, so Davydenko vs Tsonga in the 2nd round


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

YOu play tennis don't you? Have you ever played on clay?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Posterizer said:


> YOu play tennis don't you? Have you ever played on clay?


I don't play competitively, just with a local club for fun really.

But to answer your question, no i haven't played on Clay. I have played on hard loads of times, indoor too, and grass once. I would suck on clay though because my style doesn't suit it.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I miss seeing Federerr playyyyy, it's been to fucking long......


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsonga beat Davydenko in straights today 

Edit* Del Po wins in 3. Very mediocre performance from Del Po here. Reminded me of the AO match against Chardy. But Dolgopolov played great tennis until 4-2, then choked away the lead. He had Del Po on the ropes but couldn't finish him off. Dolgopolov defeated Dolgopolov in the end.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> I don't play competitively, just with a local club for fun really.
> 
> But to answer your question, no i haven't played on Clay. I have played on hard loads of times, indoor too, and grass once. I would suck on clay though because my style doesn't suit it.


Fuck I lvoe playing on clay, not my best surface but it slows down and get very physcial, just the way I like it


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Posterizer said:


> Fuck I lvoe playing on clay, not my best surface but it slows down and get very physcial, just the way I like it


Not many clay courts near me

Whats your style of play? I play Serve & Volley most of the time, thats why i would most likely suck on clay :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^Lol that's a rare bred, I hate playing against S&V

I would probably say I am an aggressive attacking player but also got solid defense. Weakest part of my game is the volley


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Posterizer said:


> ^Lol that's a rare bred, I hate playing against S&V
> 
> I would probably say I am an aggressive attacking player but also got solid defense. Weakest part of my game is the volley


Tell me about it. S&V will be dead in a few years the rate it's going. I also hate playing against other S&V's which is a rare ocassion.

My Serve is decent, my volleys are good, my FH is decent, my BH sucks, my ROS sucks, my defensive shot making sucks. I pretty much suck from the baseline. I get lucky because a lot of people don't know how to deal with S&V because they rarely face someone like that. If i play anyone that can deal with S&V i lose. :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Haha luckily my ROS is one of the best parts of my game, from years of playing my friend that has a 190km serve.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I make Tsonga's return look like Agassi's :lol.

Nadal won in straights today 6-1m6-2 over Matosevic


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Wouldn't that mean it is really good?

Is this monte Carlo?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Posterizer said:


> Wouldn't that mean it is really good?
> 
> Is this monte Carlo?


Nope, because Tsonga returns are shit. My returns are worse :lol

Yep, MC has been underway since Sunday


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Nadal has it won already.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Rafael Nadal	133-7	.950 since 2008 on Clay 

Losing 7 matches in 5 years is amazing


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Djokovic has had a bad start. a double break down against Youhzny in the first set


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

If nadal wins how close will he be to overtake Fed?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Posterizer said:


> If nadal wins how close will he be to overtake Fed?


Still a good 2000 points off Federer. Looking at the live rankings, if Murray loses today then Federer is world number 2 again


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I'll be cheering for whoever he is playing lol


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

He's playing Roger-Vasselin after the Djokovic match finishes


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Murray looked pretty good today, so did Nadal, a little blip for Djokovic but after his injury scare it isn't surprising.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a feeling that Wawrinka will batter Murray for a set and a bit before choking and losing in 3


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Murray & Big Stan will be good viewing tomorrow.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Because of Stan, not Murray


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Because of both.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Easy straight sets win for Tsonga today. He delivered a bagel too, his 2nd bagel on clay this year. He's looking good after some solid wins over Monaco,Davydenko (playing well) and Melzer.

Nadal won in straights with no trouble.

Wawrinka is a double break up against Murray atm in the 1st set. Stan will probs choke it away though


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

If Wawrinka wins today, will Fed be back at No.2?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Easy straight sets win for Tsonga today. He delivered a bagel too, his 2nd bagel on clay this year. He's looking good after some solid wins over Monaco,Davydenko (playing well) and Melzer.
> 
> Nadal won in straights with no trouble.
> 
> Wawrinka is a double break up against Murray atm in the 1st set. Stan will probs choke it away though


Wawrinka wins 6-1!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Murray got hammered. Stan wins second set 6-2.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Wawrinka defeated Murray easily.

And I've just checked, Federer is back at No.2 :mark: :mark:


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

What a great day of tennis so far from my perspective. Tsonga winning, Stan winning, and Federer back at number 2.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Fed back at number 2 is great to see. Surprised at the result between Murray/Stan. Didn't watch the match but it's quite the thrashing. Murray will definitely bounce back though.

Think Djokovic will struggle against Monaco.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Murray is just not a good clay courter. I just wonder why he isn't.

Monaco wins the 1st set against Djokovic. Djokovic is injured, but he should still beat Monaco really. Even Tsonga bageled him on Clay in the DC


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Gasquet/Nadal Final coming up.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Djokovic and Del Potro need get on and win here then. We can't have Gasquet in the final. I'd rather Nieminen (if he beats Del Po) make it than Gasquet tbh.

The best players in the tournament so far are all in the same half i've noticed. Nadal,Tsonga and Wawrinka.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

It would be nice for Gasquet to win it. The kids got talent but never really lived up to the hype. 

Djoker in control of the second.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Djokovic and Del Potro need get on and win here then. We can't have Gasquet in the final. I'd rather Nieminen (if he beats Del Po) make it than Gasquet tbh.
> 
> The best players in the tournament so far are all in the same half i've noticed. Nadal,Tsonga and Wawrinka.




Niemenen? What in the name of fuck are you on? How can you not like/rate Gasquet? Technically he's magnificent and a joy to watch. He's more a consistent polished version of Wawrinka, and I love Big Stan and his win today.

Wait until Gasquet jumps your wank boy Tsonga into the top 8 by the end of the year, if not sooner. It's happening. There's barely any points between them.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™;17128018 said:


> Niemenen? What in the name of fuck are you on? How can you not like/rate Gasquet? Technically he's magnificent and a joy to watch. He's more a consistent polished version of Wawrinka, and I love Big Stan and his win today.
> 
> Wait until Gasquet jumps your wank boy Tsonga into the top 8 by the end of the year, if not sooner. It's happening. There's barely any points between them.


Somebody needs to calm down.

Nieminen is a likeable player, and it would be good to see him do well.

Gasquet has a very nice BH, but most of the time he stands 2 metres behind the baseline and is a pusher. He's technically good but that doesn't make him entertaining. Barcelona are a technically magnificent football side but a lot of people find them boring. Same goees for Spain. His BH covers the fact that he's a pusher up in a lot of peoples mind. I rate Gasquet, he's a good player, but i'm not a fan of his. Wawrinka is also a more aggressive player than Gasquet, so i like him a hell of a lot more than Richard. Just because they've both got great BH's don't make them that similar.

Besides, Gasquet will fold like a cheap tent in the final against Rafa. I want Djokovic to make it more than anyone on that half of the draw, even if he is injured.

And Tsonga is hanging on to number 8 this year i reckon. Tsonga is better in slams than Gasquet, and that will be the telling difference in the end. It will be close though if Gasquet keeps up his form.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Somebody needs to calm down.
> 
> Nieminen is a likeable player, and it would be good to see him do well.
> 
> ...


The pusher tag is very harsh. He's far more aggressive than people give him credit for. His match against Murray, the first set especially was some of the best tennis I've seen in a long time. He was hitting consistently hitting incredible winners.

It's just not because they've got great backhands that I said they're similar. They both have great technique, backhands good yeah but forehands strong weapons too, ground strokes so clean when they're on it. Stan's more naturally aggressive but Gasquet is pure class. That's the main difference.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> The pusher tag is very harsh. He's far more aggressive than people give him credit for. His match against Murray, the first set especially was some of the best tennis I've seen in a long time. He was hitting consistently hitting incredible winners.
> 
> It's just not because they've got great backhands that I said they're similar. They both have great technique, backhands good yeah but forehands strong weapons too, ground strokes so clean when they're on it. Stan's more naturally aggressive but Gasquet is pure class. That's the main difference.


Thats better, not so angry (Y)

Gasquet is a very good player, and is a better player than Stan, I admit that and is capable of producing great tennis. But he does often stand way behind the baseline, and often does go into push mode. There are many worse players to watch than Gasquet but preferably (for me), i want Djokovic in the final against Nadal (presuming it is Nadal). 

I also brought up Nieminen because i like Jarkko, and i want to see him do well.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> Niemenen? What in the name of fuck are you on? How can you not like/rate Gasquet? Technically he's magnificent and a joy to watch. He's more a consistent polished version of Wawrinka, and I love Big Stan and his win today.
> 
> Wait until Gasquet jumps your wank boy Tsonga into the top 8 by the end of the year, if not sooner. It's happening. There's barely any points between them.


Kinda agree with this


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsonga defeats Wawrinka 2-6,6-3,6-4 to advance to the semi finals.

Good win for Jo. The difference in the end was mental as Tsonga played the big points better. Still a good tournament from Stan though and i hope he can keep up his form.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Dimitrov going toe to toe with Rafa.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

gets through 6-2 2-6 6-4


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Dimitrov looked great. Even greater feat to push Rafa that far on Clay considering he lost the first set 6-2. Would be great but a player like Dimitrov to really push up to the top of the pack from the new generation of players to freshen the top 8 up a little. Hopefully in time.*


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Dimitrov took on Nadal and did very well through parts of that match which is encouraging for him, especially on clay.

I think we're getting a Nadal/Djokovic final. Was a bit late on the Murray losing so easily discussion...he played awfully. He hit about 30 unforced errors in two sets. That's like an entire set worth of errors. Just a genuinely poor performance from him. He's back to number 3, but won't be for long, he's not got a lot to defend on the clay...although if he plays like that he'll struggle to defend the points he did get last year.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nadal vs Tsonga tomorrow should be good. I would love for Jo to get the win, but i think Nadal will.

Fognini is through and Djokovic is in control against Nieminen, so i think we might be in for a Djokovic vs Nadal final.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Very impressed with Dimitrov & Fognini today. Typical of Gasquet to put in that performance after I bigged him up! If it's not a Rafa/Novak final I'll be stunned.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Tsonga could get a set off him, but Nadal goes through


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Impressive from Dimitrov, the fact that he was able to take a set off Nadal in this tournament especially is very, very impressive.

I don't think Djokovic stands much of a chance to win it honestly, I would be shocked if anyone other than Nadal wins this torunament. Nadal's record in Monte is god damm impressive, he's won the last 8 Monte Carlos and his record in Monte carlo is now 47-1!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea all time record


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Win or lose i just hope that Tsonga puts in a good performance. He's looked impressive so far, so hopefully he can keep it up.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^^and you thought he was goona struggle on clay lol


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Posterizer said:


> ^^^and you thought he was goona struggle on clay lol


He was in poor form leading up to Clay season

It's 1 tournament, so it's a bit early to judge yet. He might suck for the rest of clay season yet, but so far the signs look promising.

Nadal is all over him atm though. Tsonga failed to take his chances at 2-1, and since it's been all Nadal. Jo is going for his shots too much, and making a lot of UE's as a result.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

That's the ony way your gonna beat Nadal


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

TSONGA!!!!!

5-1, now 5-4 and on serve. Was 0-40 down at 5-2 as well.

Now hold please!!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Someone find his bottle!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Good game, Tsonga played well in the second set


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Well it was a great fightback from Tsonga, but Rafa was too much in the end. You can always rely on Jo for entertainment.

Great tournament none the less from Jo. Hopefully he can keep it up.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nadal's got this on lock.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Nadal is such a warrior. So full of admiration for him, especially with the injuries he's been through and how he tortures himself.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nadal vs Djokovic final. The final that i and many others was expecting. Should be a good match

And i've got a bombshell people. Shvedova won a 3 set match!!!!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Nadal vs Djokovic final. The final that i and many others was expecting. Should be a good match
> 
> *And i've got a bombshell people. Shvedova won a 3 set match!!!!!*


Care.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Posterizer said:


> Care.


You should, this is a big deal. This is really rare, and is huge shock to the tennis world


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

COME ON DJOKOVIC


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Neutral about the final. Don't mind who wins tbh, i just hope for a good match.


----------



## uknoww (Apr 2, 2012)

Posterizer said:


> COME ON DJOKOVIC


let's go nadal


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Djokovic 4-0 up against Nadal atm and on serve


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow, I don't know what to say

I can't believe it....


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Novak won't beat him in 5 at the french


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Congrats to Nole. Truely is the best in the world atm


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

When NOLE wins Roland Garros, remember I told you he would. He would have won it last year, weren't it for rain interrupting play when he had so much momentum.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Djokovic & Rafa could end up in the same Quarter if Rafa stays as world #5.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I was half expecting Djokovic to win today to be honest. Aside from the first round or two with the concerns over his ankle he has played better tennis through the week. I was interested to see how Nadal would do when facing someone like Djokovic, and he wasn't as good. Not by far. Djokovic played the better tennis on Nadals favourite surface and dictated the match. I think like with most, and even on clay, the match is on Djokovic's racket. Wouldn't be shocked to see him win the French.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Djokovic can win the French, no question. Don't forget though two years ago he beat Rafa in two clay court tournaments before Roland Garros but failed to reach the final. I'm not saying it'll happen again but don't get too carried away by this win. He destroyed Rafa in those matches but Rafa bounced back and still won the French.

Have to say though, first set in particular Novak was sensational to watch. When he's on it he's untouchable.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

WOW Nadal's 8 year reign dethroned. 

Just hope that DJokovic and Nadal DON'T meet before the finals at RG


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Djokovic winning makes me more sure Nadal's winning the French. Nadal's gonna be pissed and he's gonna put everything into getting revenge on Novak and re-establishing his dominance. Plus Nadal will have a few more tournaments of match practice under his belt. *


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I still think Nadal gonna win the French regardless, it's gonna take a herculean effort for DJokovic to win 3 sets off him


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> Djokovic can win the French, no question. Don't forget though two years ago he beat Rafa in two clay court tournaments before Roland Garros but failed to reach the final. I'm not saying it'll happen again but don't get too carried away by this win. He destroyed Rafa in those matches but Rafa bounced back and still won the French.
> 
> Have to say though, first set in particular Novak was sensational to watch. When he's on it he's untouchable.


This is different though, thing is that in 2011 Djokovic beat him in Madrid and Rome, this year however Djokovic beat him in Monte Carlo, Monte fucking Carlo. Before his match against Djokovic, Nadal had a 48-1 record, only lost 3 sets in this tournament since 2006 and won the last 8 Monte Carlos. and yesterday Djokovic beat him *comfortably* in Monte Carlo. To do that is just incredible.

I really hope he doesn't win the French but that seems more likely to happen now.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

First set was good, second send was more close, the clay in RG is also different to Monte Carlo, plus hell need to win 3 sets, and it is unlikely he'll play just 3. Maybe 4 or 5


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Djokovic winning three sets against Nadal on clay is not out of the question at all. I think in general Djokovic is the better player (and he has been for some time), he came very close when they played last year at RG and some would debate that without the break during the match he would have gone on to win as he was pretty much playing out of this world tennis at that point. Djokovic has still developed further as a player and he's without a doubt the best in the world.

The French is now the only slam Djokovic hasn't won which will give him more drive to get it won. Also Djokovic is a player who really turns it up a notch when he needs to, five set matches are great for him because he really can just suddenly pick it up a gear and turn into a different player again. I'm predicting a Djokovic win at the French, not just based on this tournament, but based on his year so far, his current form and him being the best player in the world.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm picking Nadal as the favorite, but wouldn't be shocked if DJokovic won, he def deserves it


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

If it isn't Nadal or Djokovic then it will be a huge shock

I don't see Federer doing it, even though he probs has the best shot. I don't see Del Potro beating them both in 5 set matches. 1 of them is an outside shot, but 2 i don't see. Ferrer can't beat top players except Murray. Murray isn't good enough on clay, and so isn't Berdych. Tsonga can only do it if he plays in his amazing mode but that is highly unlikely.

The winner of Djokovic vs Nadal will win RG, even if they meet in the Quarters or semis.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

RG has always had the least upsets, except in 2009 where Solderling knocked off Nadal


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Fucking Yes!!!

Shvedova beats Vinci 6-4,6-3. Best performance of the season from Slava. Hopefully, she's found form now.

Ferrer lost to Tursunov beats Ferrer in 3 sets in Barcelona. Suprise result.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

It was the French when she took off last year wasn't it? Still, she'll get bitch slapped if she gets to the last 16.

*Edit:* Ferrer & Dimitrov out of Barcelona.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> It was the French when she took off last year wasn't it? Still, she'll get bitch slapped if she gets to the last 16.


Yep. She can only play on Clay & Grass it seems.

I don't think she'll get bitch slapped in the last 16. She always plays better against higher ranked players for some reason. She's more likely to get bitch slapped in round 1 :lol


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Brands is through to the next round in Bucharest, defeating Monfils 7-6,2-0 ret.

The Brandwagon rolls on!!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Any idea what tournament Fed is playing next?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Probably Madrid &/or Rome. He'll be playing one clay court event before Roland Garros. He has to!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Agree he has to, he's gonna be rusty


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

According to his schedule, it's says that he is going to play both Madrid and Rome.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

That's good to hear, get some wins on clay under his belt


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Also to keep his race ranking up because i want to see him at the tour finals


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

LOL of course he is going to make the finals!!!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Just saying 

I want to see him live when i go down to watch it


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Shvedova wins again  7-5,6-4 over Suarez Navarro

First time she's won back to back main draw matches since Wimbledon. She was 5-2 down in the first set too. Normally it's Shvedova giving up those leads.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

She's on a roll


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

By her standards, she is.

Brands lost to Simon, and Kei is a set down against Ramos. 

Nadal beat Paire in straights


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

One of my favorite players, but that was cheating lol


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Shvedova loses to Kerber 6-3,7-6. Still a good week given her form recently

Nishikori lost to Ramos who's facing Nadal right now.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Robredo beating Berdych was more of a shock than him beating Dimitrov. Madness!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Robredo is on an 8 match winning streak atm. On fire


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Been a long time since I heard anything about Robredo


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Raonic defeats Robredo in 3 sets.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Po is out of Estoril, as is Monaco. Stan Wawrinka now the top seed there


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nadal gonna win Barca


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Rosol is on fire in Bucharest. Just beat Simon 6-2,6-3 to make the final, and he'll be top 40 next week


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Finally showing a little bit of consistency


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nadal vs Almagro
Rosol vs Garcia-Lopez
Sharapova vs Li Na

They are our finals today


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nadal will win
Garcia
Li Na


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Almagro will probs get into a winning position choke knowing him :lol

Seriously...

Nadal in 2

Garcia in 3

Li Na in 2


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Nadal to win comfortably.

Give us a preview for his dominance at the French coming up soon :mark:


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

lol, Paire just casually playing with his hoodie on :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol I hate playing in hoodies


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Daniel Brands with another bagel today. 6-3,3-6,6-0 over Monfils.

Closing in on the top 50


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Finally starting to break through


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Projected Madrid quarters...

Djokovic
Tsonga

Murray
Berdych

Nadal
Ferrer

Gasquet
Federer

Why did Tsonga get Djokovic . Del Potro pulled out if you wondering where he is. He's got a virus.

In other news, Daniel Brands beat Tipsarevic 6-3,4-6,6-4 today. Brandwagon rolls on!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Federer/Gasguet :mark:


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Kohli defeated Brands 6-7,6-3,7-6 . Brands should have won that match as he was up in the final set.

But on the upside, the final looks interesting as Haas faces Kohli. Should be a good match

Wawrinka & Ferrer through in Estoril, and they meet in the final. Hopefully Stan wins!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Brands has done well, hope he keeps it up this season


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Shvedova wins again, 6-2,6-4 over Wozniacki.

Thank god she's found some form in time. TBH, she didn't even play that well and still Wozniacki was outplayed.

Wozniacki has lost it since she started going out with Rory


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Stan Wawrinka beats Ferrer in the Estoril final 6-1,6-4 . Stans 4th title.

Wawrinka has been one of the biggest underachievers in tennis. He has the talent to be a top 8 player, but has been held back because of his mental game. Hopefully he can have a late reasurgance


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Tennis is like 75% mental


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> Tennis is like 75% mental


Yep, mental is huge when it comes to tennis. I mean there are plenty of players who have the talent to do better than they are, but they are not all there mentally. Paire is another example (coincidently enough he's best mates with Stan)

There's no doubt that Wawrinka is one of the top 10 most talented players in tennis. When he's on his game he can match anyone. Massive underachiever


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

AO 2013 was one of the best peformances ever


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, he was unlucky not to win that one. Stan played very well and matched Djokovic throughout. Pushed him harder than anyone else did during that tournament including Berdych,Ferrer, and Murray.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Most sports are played in the head tbf. Tennis massively when it comes to huge points. Nerves get me when I play my mate for fun. God knows what the pros feel like!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Makes you appreciate mental giants like Sampras even more


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Nige™ said:


> Most sports are played in the head tbf. Tennis massively when it comes to huge points. Nerves get me when I play my mate for fun. God knows what the pros feel like!


That's why it's annoying listening to the fanatical fans of Pete, Fed, Rafa & Nole try to pick apart their rivals mental game - when they've all proven to be more then capable - sometimes, no matter how good your game is, the guy across the way just happens to play better or have a point or two go more in their favor. No shame in that kind of defeat, Tennis has probably got to be one of the most mentally fatiguing sports to be a part of.

By the way I'm a huge Fed fan & have been coming around on the Nole/Tsonga/Del Po train, just hate discussing Tennis with some people because it gets more heated & personal then most team sports get. Shit's annoying.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Robson playing very well against Radwanska right now. One set and a break up.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Robson won 6-3,6-1.

Great result for her considering her recent form. She's going to be another streaky player by the looks of it.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Wished I'd chosen to watch it now :leslie

Extra impressive beating her on clay.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Keys beats Li Na, and Robson beats Radwanska.

Good results for some of the youngsters


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

When's the French?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

The Lady Killer said:


> When's the French?


26th of May, so a few weeks


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Fed to GOAT again, plz.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Laura 'The Legend Killer' Robson strikes again. Great win, made even better by her awful form lately. Beating Radwanska who is so consistent in making few mistakes is incredible. I hope she can progress further. A British female doing well on clay would be lovely. Go on girl!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Federer is back tomorrow. Faces Stepanek 3rd on centre.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

That's the first top five player Robson has beat, so a really good result for her. I wish she could be a little more consistent but that may very well come with a little more experience. She tends to do better against better ranked players than her, or players of a higher level anyways, and despite her losing a lot this year, she's had some important victories which is keeping her moving up the rankings. I think she might get back into the top forty if she wins another match.

So if she continues in that way she'll continue to play the higher ranked players which does seem to actually bode well for her.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

NJ88 said:


> That's the first top five player Robson has beat, so a really good result for her. I wish she could be a little more consistent but that may very well come with a little more experience. *She tends to do better against better ranked players than her, or players of a higher level anyways*, and despite her losing a lot this year, she's had some important victories which is keeping her moving up the rankings. I think she might get back into the top forty if she wins another match.
> 
> So if she continues in that way she'll continue to play the higher ranked players which does seem to actually bode well for her.


Less pressure i guess. Laura isn't what you'd call a mentally tough player, so these types of players do better against top ranked players because there's less pressure on them. If they are facing a player lower ranked, then there's more pressure to win that match.

Shvedova is exactly the same only more talented and mentally weaker.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fed Express!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Fed wins 6-3,6-3.

Slava wins again against Flipkens 6-2,4-6,6-4. She loves clay


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

God I wish she'd lose early. The same goes for Brands & Nishikori. I'm sick of hearing about their pointless wins.

Half kidding!!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> God I wish she'd lose early. The same goes for Brands & Nishikori. I'm sick of hearing about their pointless wins.
> 
> Half kidding!!


She was losing early plenty of times during hardcourt season 

Brands is Brands and deserves recognition. And a win over a top 10 player is a big deal for him 

Nishikori is a promising player so it's always interesting to hear what he's doing 

Murray is playing now, which i think is far more interesting to you. Set up and a break down against Mayer


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Dimitrov beats Djokovic. :jordan3


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Djokovic goes out, bit of a shocker there! Especially after the way he played at Monte Carlo. Murray comes through his tough two set match though which is good for him, the more matches he can play on the surface the better he'll be come Roland Garros.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow, Dimitrov beating Djokovic. Biggest win of his career by far. 

Draw has really opened up for Tsonga & Wawrinka now. Them 2 will fancy themselves for the final!!


----------



## Dragzila (Jan 3, 2012)

Great Dimitrov! Proud to be Bulgarian


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

WOOW

Not even concerned one bit about DJokovic though,


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

This Dimitrov guy looks like a future top dog, people call him junior Federer...I can see it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dat forehand look so similar


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nishikori wins so Federer vs Nishikori in the next round. Should be a good match, hopefully i get to see it.

I think Federer will win in 2 tight sets. Nishikori isn't that good on clay, and Federer is a bit of a bad match-up for him.


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

Azarenka's having quite the meltdown right now.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Azarenka is also out. Lost to Makarova.

Nadal is playing soon against Benoit Paire.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Azarenka's out?:terry

Nothing like the clay court season for shocks.

*Edit:* Kirilenko time! Live on Eurosport.

Robson/Ivanovic on from 8.30pm. Why does it have to clash with Chelsea/Spurs?!

The 3 hottest in the game by a stretch.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Ivanovic is still hot, but not as much as she used to be. She's gotten a little skinny. I would also say that Robson is more cute than hot but whatever.

Tsonga beats Haase 7-6,7-6. Brilliant tactics from Clayga. Just playing at 5% and taking it to a tiebreak where he's gurenteed to win without doing anything. What a guy!!

17 straight tiebreaks lost by Haase :lol


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Ivanovic is still hot, but not as much as she used to be. She's gotten a little skinny. I would also say that Robson is more cute than hot but whatever.


True. Ivanovic had a great figure several years ago before she lost a load.

Robson is more cute than hot. I should've said the three I find most attractive.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> True. Ivanovic had a great figure several years ago before she lost a load.
> 
> Robson is more cute than hot. I should've said the three I find most attractive.


Do you know much about Robson's personality?

Just asking because having a good personality is always good. It also could make people seem more attractive. I guess thats why i find Shvedova more attractive than you guys do. 

BTW, i'm not saying that Laura isn't good looking because she is good looking.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Do you know much about Robson's personality?
> 
> Just asking because having a good personality is always good. It also could make people seem more attractive. I guess thats why i find Shvedova more attractive than you guys do.
> 
> BTW, i'm not saying that Laura isn't good looking because she is good looking.


She comes across very shy & polite but has a bit of an edge, which is nice, but yeah I go for personality too. Not that I'm interested and in the right place right now trying to move abroad and save for it!

Hot girls who are bitches or dull aren't attractive. An average looking girl with personality wins every time.

Now footy's over I put the match on and it's typical Laura. Breaks of serve & errors galore. Still a set up though but soon to be level.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Wawrinka wins, and sets up an interesting Rd 3 clash with Dimitrov. Winner faces Tsonga or Verdasco in the Quarters.

I think we'll get another Stan vs Tsonga match on clay, and the winner of that will reach the final. But nothing seems certain when it comes to them 2


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Stan & Greg ey? That'll be good. Better record that one.

I wish Robson would get a grip. 2-0 up final set and gives her serve away again.fpalm

With all the seeds dropping on clay it reminds me why I love this part of the season, so many shocks. It's like the top seeds are playing on quicksand.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

It's a little more open this year. Nadal has come back from injury and isn't his old self just yet. Djokovic is good on clay, but even he is prone to an upset. Murray is not very good on clay especially by his standards on other surfaces. Federer is past his best. Then you got Ferrer & Del Po who are good clay courters, Berdych & Tsonga who are imporving on clay, and other players like Wawrinka who are good on clay themselves.

The womens game lacks a real clay court specialist, hence why there's always different winners at RG and unseeded players going deep.

But, Grass is even more open on the mens side. Can't wait for Wimbledon this year


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> But, Grass is even more open on the mens side. Can't wait for Wimbledon this year


The last 4 of the men's will always be contested by any four of the top 6 seeds, usually the top four. That won't change this year on any surface. The only reason Nadal didn't get there last year was because he was injured.

God!! Watching Laura is so frustrating.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™;18024170 said:


> The last 4 of the men's will always be contested by any four of the top 6 seeds, usually the top four. That won't change this year on any surface. The only reason Nadal didn't get there last year was because he was injured.
> 
> God!! Watching Laura is so frustrating.


But any of them 4 can win it. Tsonga is always threatening on grass. Del Potro seemed to have improved his grass court game judging by last season. Berdych is also a big threat on grass. The Big 4 are prone to an upset in the first week when the surface is still relatively fast.

I think there is no favourite for Wimbledon with other players having the potential to go far. 

Robson just screwed up serving for it


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Fucking hell Laura. Good thing I bet on Ivanovic at 5-3. Or not maybe. Do either want to win?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Not by the looks of it. Ivanovic couldn't serve it out either :lol. Tsonga was right when he said that Women tennis players are a mess mentally. (Although he said it in a lot more polite and subtile manner)


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

The amount of breaks of serve are ridiculous, even before you get to serving for a set or the match. So many doubles for a three set match.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> The amount of breaks of serve are ridiculous, even before you get to serving for a set or the match. So many doubles for a three set match.


Thats the thing with womens tennis, nobody can hold under pressure except Serena maybe. The most talented players don't rise to the top, it's the mentally strongest.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Fitting way to lose!

103 unforced errors & 21 doubles between them in three sets. Justfpalm


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

We'll see what this loss does to Robson's confidence. She was close to winning it, but couldn't serve for it. In womens tennis, that could send a player into a poor confidence patch.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol he record for double faults is 38 by Ana Kournikova.....................how the fuck do you manage 38 in one match


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

:lol. That is terrible.

Some good matches on today.

Berdych vs Anderson
Nishikori vs Federer
Haas vs Ferrer
Dimitrov vs Wawrinka

Should be a good day of tennis. But unfortunately, Shvedova has pulled out due to injury. Just when she started playing well again. Couldn't have happened at a worse time.

My predictions for today's matches

Berdych in 3
Gimeno Traver in 2
Nadal in 2
Tsonga in 2- Should beat a slumping Verdasco
Federer in 2- Bad matchup for Kei
Haas in 3- He's on form. I fancy him to beat Ferrer
Wawrinka in 2- Dimitrov might be tierd after that epic against Djokovic. Wawrinka is in form
Murray in 3- Simon is a good matchup for Murray


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Simon, pls, pls beat Murray.

I'm so excited today, I'm gonna see Federer play after quite a while(didn't see his first round match cause of exams). Should be good.



Tyler Durden said:


> Lol he record for double faults is 38 by Ana Kournikova.....................how the fuck do you manage 38 in one match


Holy shit, 38 double faults in just one match? My god.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Kagawa's a break up against Federer, could be 5-3 any second. Another shock on the cards?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nishikori takes the first set. Kei is playing well from the FH side, but Federer has been bad.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Holy shit, 38 double faults in just one match? My god.


Think she still won that match too.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer breaks, he's been playing much better now.



The Lady Killer said:


> Think she still won that match too.


Lol, that makes it even more hilarious.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Yep. Federer has stepped up, and as expected Nishikori doesn't have an answer for it. Federer is the 2nd worst match-up for Kei on tour behind Del Potro. Once Federer starts to play good, Kei is in trouble.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Federer won the 2nd and his level has dropped again since. Nishikori playing decent overall, but very good when he needs to. It's good play from him today against a bad stylistic match-up.

Tsonga trolls again and beats Verdasco 4-6,6-3,6-2. Got booed when he did his celebratory dance


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I know that the last time Federer played was in Indian Wells, so it was expected for him to be a little bit rusty but damm that was pretty poor honestly. I really hope he can do better in Rome. Not bad from Nishikori though, he was decent overall, deserved to win so congrats to him.

It has been really a very poor season for Roger, hasn't it? Especially if you compare it to last season. What a big, big difference. Hasn't even reached a final in a tournament so far this year.

Ferrer/Haas are playing now.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Is this the year when Federer starts to decline?

Nishikori should make the semis now. He should beat Andujar really, and Rafa will most likely wait for him there. Good tournament for Nishikori so far. I disliked the crowd lack of respect towards the guy. They were just silent whilst he was doing his post match celebration. I know they wanted Federer to win, but come on.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*You could argue he started to noticeably decline last year. I would. *


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Wawrinka beats Dimitrov in 3 sets. Sets up a great QF match vs Tsonga.

Murray is currently losing to Simon. 6-2,2-0


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *You could argue he started to noticeably decline last year. I would. *


He was dropping a bit but still won a Slam, got to a final, Olympic final and year end final too. This year he's losing matches you just wouldn't expect him too. The confidence looks like it's gone too.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I agree with Seabs actually, Fed has been staring to drop around the end of last year. Last year during the first few months, he was brilliant, winning Indian wells, Dubai, Rotterdam and Madrid and then later he won Wimbledon, reached the final in the Olympics and won Cincinnati. He was having a pretty good year. But then ever since the US Open, he was playing worse, his level was starting to drop more and more, he still used to beat the opponents he was expected to, he wasn't that bad but he was playing worse. However, this year, he's been so much worse.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Quarter Finals today. Some decent matches on offer.

Nadal vs Ferrer
Nishikori vs Andujar
Berdych vs Murray
Tsonga vs Wawrinka

Predictions:

Nadal in 2
Nishikori in 2
Berdych in 2
Tsonga in 3- Much like their MC match


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Murray only just scraped through against Simon, and was certainly playing better in the last two sets. But you watch him play and you can tell he's just not comfortable on the surface. Sometimes he can play absolutely terribly, then sometimes he can play really very well. I'm happy he's come through though because the more matches he plays, the better he'll be come the French Open. I think he could easily lose to Berdych though.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

People said he started declining bac kin 2008.

Tbh I don't think he'll ever decline in terms of dropping out of top 10 like all the others have, he'll retire as still ne of the worlds best


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Holy shit! Serena got bageled! When was the last time that actually happened?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Ferrer giving Nadal a match. A set and 3-2 up.

Nadal given time violation.:yes


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nadal wins 4-6,7-6,6-0.


----------



## uknoww (Apr 2, 2012)

DA GOAT winning DAT DEM match

hope nadal wins the tournament


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

No one's stopping him.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Berdych beats Murray 7-6,6-4. Expected

Tsonga vs Wawrinka time


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Wawrinka is awesome on clay


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

It was a very good performance by Wawrinka, particularly in the first set. He's on fire atm, and i fancy him to beat Berdych and face Nadal in the final.


----------



## uknoww (Apr 2, 2012)

nadal won 6-0 6-4


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Lol, Nishikori lost to Andujar yesterday?:lmao

I didn't bother watching because I assumed he'd win. What a jobber!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Lol, Nishikori lost to Andujar yesterday?:lmao
> 
> I didn't bother watching because I assumed he'd win. What a jobber!


Yeah, it was almost the exact opposite of the match against Federer. Kei was so bad on the big points against Andujar. But all credit to Andujar as he played well himself and overall deserved the win. He's a better clay courter than Kei, who's worst surface is clay.

Wawrinka vs Berdych starting soon. Rooting for Stan!!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Wawrinka beats Berdych 6-3,4-6,6-4 to make the final


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Wawrinka is on fire atm, he's been playing very well. Amazing.
Don't think he will beat Nadal though. Think Nadal will beat him in 3.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, i agree with that. Stan has played many late 3 setters in this tournament and might be tired. I think he'll come out firing in the first set and win that, but Nadal will wear him down and win in 3. Still a great result for Wawrinka, and i hope he carries this form into Roland Garros where he can do some more damage


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Stan coming into form certainly adds some more spice to Roland Garros. No one will want to play him there. I just hope his seeding doesn't put him in a R4 match with Rafa.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't. Stan would lose because Rafa is a bad matchup for him. His heavy top spin FH is a nightmare for 1 handed BH's. I want to see Stan go far, so i hope he's in the same section as Murray 

Serena Williams beats Sharapova 6-1,6-4 in the womens final. Sharapova may as well not turn up when she has to play Serena :lol


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> I don't. Stan would lose because Rafa is a bad matchup for him. His heavy top spin FH is a nightmare for 1 handed BH's. I want to see Stan go far, so i hope he's in the same section as Murray
> 
> Serena Williams beats Sharapova 6-1,6-4 in the womens final. Sharapova may as well not turn up when she has to play Serena :lol


Oops. I meant to say I hope it doesn't.

I love Stan. He comes across as a great guy and his technique is phenomenal. His backhand is exceptional at times, and I still feel sorry for him after his loss to Novak in Melbourne. Shit, was that nearly four months ago? Time flies.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Oops. I meant to say I hope it doesn't.
> 
> I love Stan. He comes across as a great guy and his technique is phenomenal. His backhand is exceptional at times, and I still feel sorry for him after his loss to Novak in Melbourne. Shit, was that nearly four months ago? Time flies.


Yep, he's a great player to watch. Those BH angles are brilliant. Just a shame his mind doesn't match his ability, although he has improved in that regard.

He should have beaten Novak at the Australian Open imo, but Novak is just mentally tougher. Got him through in the end.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

STan the Man leading dark horse


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Gasquet beats Dimitrov in two in Rome. It looks like the Gasquet who gives a shit has turned up this week.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

BTW, do you still think Gasquet will pass Tsonga this year? Just curious after Tsonga's decent run on clay so far.

Djokovic through in straights. Del Potro coming up. Big chance for Del Po to reach another masters final


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Probably not tbh. Gasquet started the year well and was right on Tsonga's back. There were very few points between them and Tsonga has to defend semi final places at Roland Garros & Wimbledon, something which I felt would work massively in Gasquet's favour. The past few weeks with the defeat to Fognini and then last week in Madrid, Gasquet didn't look interested while Tsonga's done well.

I think it'll be close but right now Tsonga looks hungrier and more consistent than Gasquet.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Probably not tbh. Gasquet started the year well and was right on Tsonga's back. There were very few points between them and Tsonga has to defend semi final places at Roland Garros & Wimbledon, something which I felt would work massively in Gasquet's favour. The past few weeks with the defeat to Fognini and then last week in Madrid, Gasquet didn't look interested while Tsonga's done well.
> 
> I think it'll be close but right now Tsonga looks hungrier and more consistent than Gasquet.


Tsonga has to defend RG Quarter finals points. He was close to making the semis, very close. The ammount of points Jo has to defend works in Gasquets favour, but Richard always seems to go out when he faces a top 8 player in the 4th round of slams, so he isn't able to close that gap.

Looking at the live rankings right now, there's 700 points between Tsonga & Gasquet. Tsonga is actually closer to #7 than #9 atm. And in the live race rankings, Tsonga is 105 points ahead. Gasquet is closer to Del Potro in that regard.

So i think Tsonga makes it this year to the Tour finals.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fed Express!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Tsonga out to Janowicz and Murray retires against Granollers after levelling it up in a second set tie break due to a hip injury.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Janowicz played the best match i've seen him play today. Served extremely well, and was hitting some nice winners. Deserved victory. 

Didn't catch the Murray match, but it sounded like he was struggling against Granollers in the first set. Shame he got injured after winning the second.

Chardy batters Nishikori 6-4,6-1. Appaently Chardy had one of tose matches where he played very well, like against Del Po at the AO.

Paire is through though. The entertainer faces Del Po in round 3.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Verdasco takes the first against Ferrer 7-5.:mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Granollers!


----------



## Proven (Apr 9, 2013)

Novak just disposed of Dolgopolov in straight sets in barely over an hour. It's been raining in Rome so play is behind.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

leggo Paire


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Paire is so good to watch. Shame his FH can't match his BH


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Paire wins 6-4,7-6. Great match from Paire, showing that when he can be bothered and focused he's a good talent. 38/18 Winners to UE's ratio for Benoit.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

anyone see troicki's meltdown?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*:jaydamn at Nadal right now.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Gulbis is a talented player, but Nadal looks awful


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

How the fuck did Nadal lose the first set 6-1?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Kohlschrieber pulls out of the Ferrer match with Vertigo.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

And of course Nadal still wins


Federer looks really impressive


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I like Federer's new haircut.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Looks better with long hair but still looks good


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Paire vs Granollers
Djokovic vs Berdych
Nadal vs Ferrer
Federer vs Janowicz
--------------------------------
Paire in 3
Djokovic in 2
Nadal in 2
Federer in 2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Everything same except Paire in two


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dam Djokovic out early again


----------



## Proven (Apr 9, 2013)

Jelena Jankovic done in 3 sets by qualifier Halep after being 1 set up, double break and a match point in the third. Jankovic offit and sooking about everything.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Got back for Berdych match at 5-2 down in second. Unreal turnaround.

Halep's on a mission. Kuznetsova, Radwanska, Vinci and now Jankovic. Only Randwanska top ten though and Robson beat her in Madrid. Not a great clay court player it would seem.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> Everything same except Paire in two


And you were right.

Paire was extremely good again today. Dispatched Granollers with total ease 6-1,6-0. Should have been a double bagel really. Impressive stuff.

Shocked to hear Djokovic lost. Didn't see the match but still shocked from looking at the scoreboard


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

COME ON FEDERER


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank god Federer won. Can't have Janowicz in with another chance of a Masters final.

Anyway, i'm rooting for Benoit to win. Allez!!!

Hopefully he bothers to turn up this time, because the AO was a shocking display from Benoit.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

is he playing Federer?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

For todays's matches:

Federer in 2
Nadal in 3


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

My predictions...

Federer in 2: If Paire is serious then he could make this match interesting, but you never know with Paire because he's so random. I think he'll push a tiebreak in the first, but then fall apart a little bit in the 2nd. 7-6,6-3

Nadal in 2: Big matchup issue here, but Berdych has been playing fairly well in this tournament, so i wouldn't be suprised to see it go to 3. But Rafa is winning either way imo, so i'm going for 6-4,6-4.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fed in 2
Nadal in 3


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Federer beats Paire 7-6,6-4.

That match was won via mental strength and big points play by Federer. Paire had a break in the first and was up in the TB but i think the occasion got to him and he failed to take advantage. Had numerous BP's too but failed to take many of them. Once Federer got the lead in the 2nd it was done pretty much. Good signs for Paire though, he's getting there and i look forward to watching him at RG.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Nadal/Federer final :mark:

Finally Federer reached a final, would be nice to see him win tonight but can't see that happening. Federer has been playing very well in this tournament so I think this could go into 3 sets but Nadal will win. It should be an entertaining match regardless and I expect this match to be much closer than their encounter at Indian Wells.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nadal in 2 i'm going for. Will be closer than IW no doubt but i still see Nadal getting it done. Nadal is actually number 1 in the race rankings now, and he missed a whole GS.

What a return it has been


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

It really has. I don't know whether I want him seeded 4 or 5 for Roland Garros. I don't want Ferrer in a semi but it'd be so interesting to see Rafa meet a top player in the QF. I'm on the fence with it, but if Murray pulls out which is looking likely, it might not matter.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Murray is going to pull out? God I hope not, I really want to see all the top players play in RG.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Murray is going to pull out? God I hope not, I really want to see all the top players play in RG.


The belief's got stronger each day that he will be pulling out yes.

It's sensible. If he's not fully fit, he's best off dropping out because he's not going to win it and he's got a great chance of winning Wimbledon and the US Open. Making sure he's in the best shape and not resting an avoidable injury is the best thing to do. Risking it here would be monumentally stupid with the grass & hard court season coming up which he can do very well in.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

IMO, they should seed Grand Slams on performance on that surface. Lets say Murray does make it, he'll be 2nd seed despite the fact that he is not the 2nd best claycourter. Nadal being number 4 or 5 seed is a joke seen as though he's the greatest claycourter of all time.

Wawrinka also should be a top 8 seed because he's a top 8 player on clay courts


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> The belief's got stronger each day that he will be pulling out yes.
> 
> It's sensible. If he's not fully fit, he's best off dropping out because he's not going to win it and he's got a great chance of winning Wimbledon and the US Open. Making sure he's in the best shape and not resting an avoidable injury is the best thing to do. Risking it here would be monumentally stupid with the grass & hard court season coming up which he can do very well in.


I have to agree with this. If Murray isn't fit enough to play, then he shouldn't risk it. Clay is his worst surface, and he can pick up a lot more points at Wimbledon.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> IMO, they should seed Grand Slams on performance on that surface. Lets say Murray does make it, he'll be 2nd seed despite the fact that he is not the 2nd best claycourter. Nadal being number 4 or 5 seed is a joke seen as though he's the greatest claycourter of all time.
> 
> Wawrinka also should be a top 8 seed because he's a top 8 player on clay courts


Totally agree.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

If Murray is out...

1. Nadal
2. Djokovic
3. Federer
4. Ferrer
5. Del Potro
6. Wawrinka
7. Berdych
8. Tsonga?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> The belief's got stronger each day that he will be pulling out yes.
> 
> It's sensible. If he's not fully fit, he's best off dropping out because he's not going to win it and he's got a great chance of winning Wimbledon and the US Open. Making sure he's in the best shape and not resting an avoidable injury is the best thing to do. Risking it here would be monumentally stupid with the grass & hard court season coming up which he can do very well in.


Yeah you are right, if he isn't fit then he should drop out. 



nazzac said:


> IMO, they should seed Grand Slams on performance on that surface. Lets say Murray does make it, he'll be 2nd seed despite the fact that he is not the 2nd best claycourter. Nadal being number 4 or 5 seed is a joke seen as though he's the greatest claycourter of all time.
> 
> Wawrinka also should be a top 8 seed because he's a top 8 player on clay courts


Like Wimbledon where players are seeded based on their ranking and also taken into consideration their previous Grass performances or you mean just based on their performance at that particular surface?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nadal in 3 but hoping Federer can win of course


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Like Wimbledon where players are seeded based on their ranking and also taken into consideration their previous Grass performances or you mean just based on their performance at that particular surface?


Based on how good they are on that surface really, but of course you got to consider the rankings. Nadal should be 1 or 2 seed for Roland Garros imo. Also, Wawrinka should be a top 8 seed for RG. 

Sometimes it won't make such a difference because there's no difference being 5th seed or being 8th seed.

I just find it stupid that Nadal is not going to be a top 2 seed


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> Based on how good they are on that surface really, but of course you got to consider the rankings. Nadal should be 1 or 2 seed for Roland Garros imo. Also, Wawrinka should be a top 8 seed for RG.
> 
> Sometimes it won't make such a difference because there's no difference being 5th seed or being 8th seed.
> 
> I just find it stupid that Nadal is not going to be a top 2 seed


Ok, if you base the seedings on that and if Murray plays, then he will probably be seeded what 4th, 5th or 6th?

Don't you think that would be a little bit ridiculous, I mean he is ranked 2nd and but because he is poor in that particular surface he will be ranked 4th, 5th or 6th? Nah.

Imo, they should base it mainly on the ranking while of course taking into consideration their performances on that particular surface, just like in Wimbledon, I think that would be fair imo.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Ok, if you base the seedings on that and if Murray plays, then he will probably be seeded what 4th, 5th or 6th?
> 
> Don't you think that would be a little bit ridiculous, I mean he is ranked 2nd and but because he is poor in that particular surface he will be ranked 4th, 5th or 6th? Nah.
> 
> Imo, they should base it mainly on the ranking while of course taking into consideration their performances on that particular surface, just like in Wimbledon, I think that would be fair imo.


Yeah, i think that reflects Murray's level on clay. It's even more ridiculous that Nadal is not a top 2 seed for Roland Garros. No way is Murray the 2nd best clay courter in the world, and therefore he should be number 2 seed. Nadal should be or Djokovic. Think about it. A guy who has never reached a clay final would be number 2 seed for a clay grand slam over the greatest clay courter of all time & defending champion. Thats ridiculous.

It's either that, or change up the ranking system a little bit so recent performances mean more than performances 10-12 months a go. The ranking system has that flaw as it doesn't reflect who the best players are currently. Nadal is the 2nd best player in the world but is ranked 5th? Tipsarevic is not the 10th best player in the world atm, but will be ranked 10th next week.

imo, performances on particular surfaces should play a role in Grand Slam seedings, but it isn't unfortunately.

Anyway in other news. Daniel Brands sends Rosol packing in Dusseldorf 6-4,6-3. Brands is closing in on the top 50 now. It's a good win for him as Rosol has been in form recently.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Nadal the King of clay, putting on a masterpiece


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Federer being bent over by Rafa? Stunned!:no:


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

This is brutal.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Nadal wins :hb

Might as well give him the French Open already :side:


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Awful.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> Yeah, i think that reflects Murray's level on clay. It's even more ridiculous that Nadal is not a top 2 seed for Roland Garros. No way is Murray the 2nd best clay courter in the world, and therefore he should be number 2 seed. Nadal should be or Djokovic. Think about it. A guy who has never reached a clay final would be number 2 seed for a clay grand slam over the greatest clay courter of all time & defending champion. Thats ridiculous.
> 
> imo, performances on particular surfaces should play a role in Grand Slam seedings, but it isn't unfortunately.


I do get your point, that's why I'm saying that the seedings should be based *mainly* on rankings but also taking into *consideration* their record on clay. Just like Wimbledon with grass.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> I do get your point, that's why I'm saying that the seedings should be based *mainly* on rankings but also taking into *consideration* their record on clay. Just like Wimbledon with grass.


Of Course. Demoting Murray out of the top 8 would be too far so his ranking should play a part. But i think the Wimbledon way of doing it should be considered for all Grand slams.


But like i said, i think the ranking system is flawed anyway. What happened 11 months a go doesn't reflect on their current level. More emphasis should be put on recent performances, or less emphasis on past performances


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Federer Nadal matches on clay use to be close, now he's not even challenging him :sad:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Now Murray's beating him in slams too. He beat him fairly comfortbly too in Australia and in straight sets at Wimbledon in the Olympics. Berdych got him again at the US. Poor Federer.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Potro is apparently out of Roland Garros


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Not that worried to be honest, stil made the finals,as long as Nadal is not in the same half,hischances are good


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Tyler Durden said:


> Not that worried to be honest, stil made the finals,as long as Nadal is not in the same half,hischances are good


He only made the finals because his opponents weren't that good. None of them are even in the top 10, that's why he didn't had any problems in making the finals. Have you seen his performance against Nadal? It was embarrassing, I know Nadal is fucking good on clay but still how can you lose like that. His chances are not good unfortunately.



nazzac said:


> Del Potro is apparently out of Roland Garros


Why, what happenend? 



Nige™ said:


> Now Murray's beating him in slams too. He beat him fairly comfortbly too in Australia and in straight sets at Wimbledon in the Olympics. Berdych got him again at the US. Poor Federer.


I wouldn't call a 5 sets victory to be a comfortable victory tbh.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> He only made the finals because his opponents weren't that good. None of them are even in the top 10, that's why he didn't had any problems in making the finals. Have you seen his performance against Nadal? It was embarrassing, I know Nadal is fucking good on clay but still how can you lose like that. His chances are not good unfortunately.


TBH, if Paire took his chances he would have beaten Federer. In terms on level of play in that match they were even, maybe with an edge to Paire. 

Hopefully Fed improves at RG





Samoon said:


> Why, what happenend?



I haven't seen any official words from him or anybody of his team, but it was confirmed by numerous people in Argentina. According to them, it was announced by Delpo's team and some local sources in ARG.

Here is one of the tweets: https://twitter.com/Galoisss/status/336527592100352000


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

That sucks about del Po, I've enjoyed watching him play.

I usually don't keep up with much between the Australian & French so what's the landscape look like at this point, from what I've been reading Nadal is looking like Nadal again & Fed looks like the wheels are finally starting to fall off the wagon a little more. So is anybody looking to challenge Rafa or does it seem pretty clear he's the favorite?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Emerald Flow said:


> That sucks about del Po, I've enjoyed watching him play.
> 
> I usually don't keep up with much between the Australian & French so what's the landscape look like at this point, from what I've been reading Nadal is looking like Nadal again & Fed looks like the wheels are finally starting to fall off the wagon a little more. So is anybody looking to challenge Rafa or does it seem pretty clear he's the favorite?


Djokovic had a good MC final but thats it. Been out of form thoughout most of the clay season

Murray hasn't looked good on clay, but then again he never does

Federer hasn't looked too good either

Nadal has been decent but doesn't seem as invincable as before

Ferrer is not as good as last year but still decent

Berdych looks pretty good actually. Seems to have got over his bad form

Del Potro has had a bad clay season full of injuries and disapointing defeats

Tsonga looks much improved on clay this year

Thats the top 8, here's some others to take notice of...

Wawrinka looks like a major threat

Gulbis is playing well

Paire is also playing well

Janowicz was on form in Rome.


I think overall it's fair to say that none of the top players are really in form, and there's a lot of potential for upsets during RG


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Tad harsh on Rafa given his form on the clay this year and even the hard courts. He's still gotten the results which is really all that matters. It's still Nadal's to lose until Novak is in beast mode when he faces him. I could see Berdych making the final if he avoids Rafa up to that point.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Shame about Del Po but was never going to win it, more of a threat at Wimbledon. Like Murray, best off being fully fit for that.



Samoon said:


> I wouldn't call a 5 sets victory to be a comfortable victory tbh.


Thought it was four. Memory's going!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Shame about Del Po but was never going to win it, more of a threat at Wimbledon. Like Murray, best off being fully fit for that.


Nah, Grass is Del Potro's worst surface. Wimbledon is the only slam he hasn't reached a QF in yet. He's less of a threat at wimbledon than at RG usually, but given his injury atm then he's right to skip it.



Seabs said:


> *Tad harsh on Rafa given his form on the clay this year and even the hard courts. He's still gotten the results which is really all that matters. It's still Nadal's to lose until Novak is in beast mode when he faces him. I could see Berdych making the final if he avoids Rafa up to that point.*


Not really harsh. I was just saying that he doesn't look the unstopable force on clay like he has over the past few years which is correct. But that is to be expected given his recent injury. I still think he's the favourite and will win the tournament, but he looks more beatable this year.

Berdych could go deep if he avoids Rafa or Nole before the semis, but then again i see Ferrer beating him. 

A lot depends on whether Murray is pulling out


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Nah, Grass is Del Potro's worst surface. Wimbledon is the only slam he hasn't reached a QF in yet. He's less of a threat at wimbledon than at RG usually, but given his injury atm then he's right to skip it.


Beat Novak & Federer at the Olympics on grass, not beating Rafa at Roland Garros. It's a more open field at Wimbeldon than it is at Roland Garros.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Beat Novak & Federer at the Olympics on grass, not beating Rafa at Roland Garros. It's a more open field at Wimbeldon than it is at Roland Garros.


I see your point, but i'm not going to get my hopes up of Del Po going really deep at Wimbledon. Whether Del Po can do it over 5 sets is the question now.

I think Tsonga has got a better chance of going deep


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> I see your point, but i'm not going to get my hopes up of Del Po going really deep at Wimbledon. Whether Del Po can do it over 5 sets is the question now.
> 
> I think Tsonga has got a better chance of going deep


I think he's got more chance there than at Rafa's Slam. They might as well give it Rafa now and move on to the grass season.

Del Po probably is better on clay but beating Rafa on it? He's got more chance of Wimbledon if you ask me. That's just my opinion though. He looked great against Djokovic in the Olympics and came close to beating Federer too.

You could get different answers to who people think will win Wimbledon. 99/100 will say Rafa for the French. Jo could go deeper. It's just a more open slam this year. Fed won't be as good. We don't know how fit Murray and now Del Po will be. Berdych is in form and has already beat big guns there and played a final. Tsonga's had back-to-back semi finals too. I'm really excited for it. Hard to get excited about the French.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> I think he's got more chance there than at Rafa's Slam. They might as well give it Rafa now and move on to the grass season.
> 
> Del Po probably is better on clay but beating Rafa on it? He's got more chance of Wimbledon if you ask me. That's just my opinion though. He looked great against Djokovic in the Olympics and came close to beating Federer too.
> 
> You could get different answers to who people think will win Wimbledon. 99/100 will say Rafa for the French. Jo could go deeper. It's just a more open slam this year. Fed won't be as good. We don't know how fit Murray and now Del Po will be. Berdych is in form and has already beat big guns there and played a final. Tsonga's had back-to-back semi finals too. I'm really excited for it. Hard to get excited about the French.


Yeah, Wimbledon is really open this year, i'm really looking forward to it.

However i do believe that the French is more open this year than in previous years. Rafa is still a big favourite, but like i said, he doesn't seem as invincible on clay as in previous years. I'm also interested to see how far some of my favourite players will go this year. Paire & Brands can do some damage, Tsonga looks improved on clay, Wawrinka is dangerous, Shvedova has QF points to defend on her best surface. Personally i'm quite excited for the French because of those players.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

It looks like Murray is out of Roland Garros then...

David McDaid ‏@BBCDavidMcDaid 5m
Andy Murray has decide to withdraw from the French Open after consulting with specialists over his back injury.

Jonathan Overend ‏@5livetennis 2m
Murray pulls out of French Open.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Good, now get fit for the business end of the season. Sensible, very sensible!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

This is interesting who is going to take that semi spot


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> This is interesting who is going to take that semi spot


Murray wouldn't have made the semi finals anyway i reckon unless he got a kind draw.

Federer moves up to number 2 seed, Ferrer to 4th seed. Gasquet moves to 8th seed.

If Del Potro is confirmed to be out, Gasquet moves up to 7th seed, and i think Wawrinka moves to 8th seed. Him or Tipsy


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Depends on the draw but I hope Pair,Monfilsor Tsongadoes well


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

The French seem to produce entertaining players.

Tsonga,Paire,Monfils,Llodra

Just seen that it's official that Del Potro is out of Roland Garros. Wawrinka is also unsure whether he will play.

But looking further into it, Stan has departed for Paris so he'll make it


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Does anyone actually think someone other than Nadal will win it?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

No

Although some people here said DJokovic,a while ago


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yes. Djokovic. Cleaning up all the slams this year :jordan2


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Lawls said:


> Does anyone actually think someone other than Nadal will win it?


I still think Nadal is winning it.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*You'd be silly to disclaim Novak from any slam. Rafa's naturally favourite and should be but Novak's really not that far behind.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Unless Monte Carlo Novak turns up in Paris, it's Rafa's. That should be the final although it could be a semi yet dependent on seeding.

Tbh everyone bar Rafa & Novak could pull out.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I think it's more likely that Monte Carlo Djokovic shows up at the French Open. He always seems to bring it when he needs it, especially at the big events. The title is Nadal's or Djokovic's...I don't see any other option at all.

Sad that Murray has pulled out, but it's probably a wise decision for him as it's obvious which slam matters more to him. And I'd rather he got the rest he needs to avoid further injury. Pity about Del Potro too, two guys I really enjoy watching. They'll be missed at the French for sure.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Joel said:


> Yes. Djokovic. Cleaning up all the slams this year :jordan2


Yea a top player like Djokovic is still making the SF min


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

The French is now gonna be less exciting without Murray and Del Potro. Shame


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't think either of them had a chance to win it. Murray isn't good enough on clay & Del Potro is off form.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I agree with that, even if they played they wouldn't have won it. It's just that without them the French Open is just going to be less exciting imo. Especially Del Potro.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Meh, can still be potential dark horses obviously they won't challenge any big players but interesting to see who will rise to the occasion.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Monfils finding a bit of form before RG it looks like.

Hopefully he can have a decent run


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Loved that match with Fed back in 2008


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Had money on Monfils and Simon to win. Damn you Gilles!

French Open will be interesting without Murray and Potro out. However, we all know who will most likely win it unless he injures himself.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

What about women's,who'sthe favorite


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Tyler Durden said:


> What about women's,who'sthe favorite


I barely follow the women's tennis nowadays. You would have to go with either Serena or Sharapova. Right?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Serena. She's on form atm, winning a few tournaments in a row. 

Not as much of a favourite as she is in other Grand Slams, but still the favourite imo


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea been ages since she has won or even beenin SF


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

If it's a fit and healthy Serena, she's unbeatable. I'm not sure how good she is on clay though.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Roland Garros Full draw

[1]Djokovic v Goffin
Dodig v Pella
Alex Kuznetsov v Pouille
Falla v [26]Dimitrov
[22]Dolgopolov v Tursunov
Tomic v Hanescu
Bolelli v Lu
Qualifier v [16]Kohlschreiber
---------------------
[12]Haas v Rufin
Qualifier v Garcia-Lopez
Andrey Kuznetsov v Harrison
Berlocq v [19]Isner
[ v Andujar
Delbonis v Qualifier
Verdasco v Gicquel
Mahut v [8]Tipsarevic
=============
[3]Nadal v Brands
Klizan v Russell
Qualifier v Rosol
Qualifier v [27]Fognini
[24]Paire v Baghdatis
Kubot v Qualifier
Zemlja v Giraldo
Levine v [13]Nishikori
---------------------
[9]Wawrinka v De Bakker
Qualifier v Zeballos
De Schepper v Haase
Ramos v [21]Janowicz
[28]F.Mayer v Istomin
Serra v Davydenko
Qualifier v Qualifier
Stakhovsky v [7]Gasquet
=============
[5]Berdych v Monfils
Gulbis v Dutra Silva
Sijsling v Melzer
Zopp v [32]Robredo
[20]Seppi v L.Mayer
Kavcic v Qualifier
Alund v Roger-Vasselin
Qualifier v [11]Almagro
---------------------
[14]Raonic v Malisse
Qualifier v Llodra
Qualifier v Donskoy
Qualifier v [23]Anderson
[ v Lopez
Sousa v Soeda
Qualifier v Montanes
Matosevic v [4]Ferrer
=============
[6]Tsonga v Bedene
Nieminen v Mathieu
Bautista-Agut v Muller
Becker v [25]Chardy
[17]Monaco v Gimeno-Traver
Troicki v Blake
Stepanek v Kyrgios
Petzschner v [10]Cilic
---------------------
[15]Simon v Hewitt
Mannarino v Cuevas
Hajek v Qualifier
Lacko v [18]Querrey
[30]Benneteau v Berankis
Kamke v Lorenzi
Qualifier v Qualifier
Qualifier v [2]Federer

Tsonga has a decent shot at a semi final imo.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Does that mean no Rafa/Novak Final then? Great chance for Berdych/Ferrer/Tsonga to make a final. 

It's probably Serena or Sharapova on the other side unless one of them fucks up and we all know who wins that Final.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hard to see but is Nadal andDjokovic in the same half?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Yep.

Projected Quarter Finals are...

Djokovic-Tipsy
Nadal-Gasquet
Berdych-Ferrer
Tsonga-Federer (Please let this match happen)


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

If Tsonga is going to face Federer in the quarters(probably going to happen), I think Tsonga will beat him this time.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Potential Paire-Nishikori match in round 3. I hope it happens


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Baghdatis has Paire up first.  Not only does Bags suck on clay but he's facing an opponent in very good form. 



nazzac said:


> Projected Quarter Finals are...
> 
> Djokovic-Tipsy
> Nadal-Gasquet
> ...


That would be nice to see.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Looks like the final will be a semi final now then!

My highlights from the draw though:
Djokovic v Goffin
Falla v Dimitrov
Nadal v Brands
Paire v Baghdatis
Berdych v Monfils:yum:

Wozniazki v Robson


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Monfils has Berdych first? Dam


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Looks like the final will be a semi final now then!
> 
> My highlights from the draw though:
> Djokovic v Goffin
> ...


Djokovic will own Goffin.

Falla vs Dimitrov is really interesting. Falla plays far better in Grand Slams, and Dimitrov has a poor gas tank, so i wouldn't be suprised to see Falla dispatch him in 4 or 5.

Nadal vs Brands should be routine for Rafa. As much as i like Daniel, he doesn't stand much of a chance here. If Brands serves will then he could make it interesting though

Paire should beat Baghdatis, especially given his current form. But this is Paire we are talking about, so who knows...

Berdych vs Monfils should be great. Should get CC coverage which means it will be on tv here in the UK.

I fancy Robson to beat Wozniacki. Woz is bad on clay, and Robson seems to like playing players ranked higher than herself.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*I was gonna have a flutter on Robson but she's fave under evens everywhere. TO WOZNIACKI. It's almost an expected upset so she'll lose by out WOATing the GOAT at WOATing.*_


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Should be good, hopefully ESPN doesn't ruin too much with some of their God awful camera flipping in order to show the Americans.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Excitedfor the first day tomorrow


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Does anyone think Hewitt has a chance against Simon?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Probs go 5 setsbut Hewitt loses


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Hewitt isn't very good on clay, right? so i don't think he will win. think he will lose in 4 sets.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

First day line up is pretty terrible. No interesting matches really


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fun predictions 

Nadal loses no sets until SF
Warinka Makes SF
Federer makes Finals
Shedova loses first round


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> Fun predictions
> 
> Nadal loses no sets until SF
> Warinka Makes SF
> ...


Good look with the bottom one because i don't know anyone by the name Shedova 

She won't lose in the first round. If she doesn't reach the 3rd then she has seriously fucked up here on her best surface


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Isshe playing doubles with Goerges?


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Hewitt up 5-3 in the first.

:shocked:

edit: wins first set.

Placed a bet on:
Seppi 
Troicki
Hajek
Munoz


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Ivanovic sorta nearly bottling it was 5-0 up in the 3rd set. Now 5-3

edit: :lmao and then she goes and wins the next 3 points in a row and wins the match


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Typical Ivanovic. She's hot and that's what counts.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Hewitt wins second set 6-1.

WOW.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Another year goes by wondering how John Inverdale is even alive yet alone allowed on TV.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

ITV4, shame on ITV! They can't do football. Giving them a grand slam is a disgrace, and allowing them to put it on ITV4.fpalm


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

:lmao the Hewitt special is on. Go 2 sets to 0 up only to lose the next 3


----------



## Proven (Apr 9, 2013)

LOL Hewitt South Australia's prodigal son. If he somehow scrapes through this round I'm going to splash some good $$ on him bowing out cos there's no way he makes it through to the third round. 

I hate the lack of FTA coverage in Australia, I figured Channel 9 would at least have it on something.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

9 shows an hour of highlights each day. A shame really given that it's quite a good tournament.

7 has Wimbledon again this year, right?


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Typical Hewitt.

8*D


----------



## Proven (Apr 9, 2013)

Bullseye said:


> 9 shows an hour of highlights each day. A shame really given that it's quite a good tournament.
> 
> 7 has Wimbledon again this year, right?


How annoying, I've only really being paying attention to tennis as of the past couple of months but I swear in the past all grand slams had at least some day coverage. I guess it's nothing the internet can't provide, just annoying.

Not sure about Wimbledon, just did a quick search and can't find anything.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Simon beats Hewitt 7-5 in the final set. Damn I thought Hewitt would have won the match after winning the 2nd set. Shame. 
Great comeback from him in the 5th set though, he was 5-0 down and made it 5-5. That was amazing.

Edit: Roger wins easily in straight sets.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> Isshe playing doubles with Goerges?


I don't think she's entered doubles


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Unsurprisingly it's the women's seeds that fall first again with Venus and Petrova


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nothing too interesting today from my POV, but tomorrow has more promise.

Nadal-Brands
Monfils-Berdych
Tsonga-Bendene


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Nothing too interesting today from my POV, but tomorrow has more promise.
> 
> Nadal-Brands
> Monfils-Berdych
> Tsonga-Bendene


Wozniacki/Robson too.8*D

It'll be the most competitive. Those three seeds will breeze through. Monfils will bring the entertainment though and the home crowd could play a big part too if Berdych has a wobble. Tsonga match is unappealing. 3 set walkover against a nobody I've literally never heard of.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Who's gonna WOAT harder :troll


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Wozniacki/Robson too.8*D
> 
> It'll be the most competitive. Those three seeds will breeze through. Monfils will bring the entertainment though and the home crowd could play a big part too if Berdych has a wobble. Tsonga match is unappealing. 3 set walkover against a nobody I've literally never heard of.


Wozniacki sucks atm, so Robson should win. Don't have an interest in that match though.

Brands can make it interesting if he serves well. Tsonga is always great to watch no matter who he's playing. Monfils vs Berdych is a good match. Monfils is on form, he's always entertaining in front of the home crowd. That match could be really good


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Only ITV could get Judy Murray on commentary. Vintage ITV :cole3*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Just wait tillWimbledon, she's gonna be everywhere


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*She's always everywhere. In fairness she knows her stuff but it's so ITV to put her on commentary.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

But during Wimbledon, thye always feel the need to show her face after every point, I jsut don't get it.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *She's always everywhere. In fairness she knows her stuff but it's so ITV to put her on commentary.*


Better listening to her than seeing her my little munchkin!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

BRANDS!!!!!

6-4 first set. Get in!!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Rafa :ben1*



Tyler Durden said:


> But during Wimbledon, thye always feel the need to show her face after every point, I jsut don't get it.


*She's the mum of our only player of note, does a ton of work for British Tennis development and has good relationships with the broadcasting stations. It's pretty easy to understand even if it's annoying.*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

I don't think Brands can keep this up for much longer, surely not.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Rafa wins second set.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

That Tiebreak was probs the end for Brands here, but still a great showing. Better than anyone expected.

Should be 2 sets up really but some poor decisions cost him


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Laura brought her bag full of errors today. No surprise. Just angry I didn't take 11/10 on Woznicrappi.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Disappointing to hear about Robson. Don't keep up with the tour and players' form that much but read she had a big win against Radwanska recently so disappointing she went out early. Still, she's a young girl and realistically an error ridden performance like this is just as likely at this stage of her career as the tremendous performances she's delivered to gain some big wins so far in her career on tour. She's got the explosive shot making to trouble the better players and is very much someone who can compete with anyone when she's at her best and strking the ball cleanly. Her serving issues and occasional poor shot selection will hopefully be eased out as she matures and she grows from a promising player into a full fledged player with tremendous skill.

Caught a bit of the Nadal match. Brands looked lethal in the beginning of the second set with his execution but he was sadly another example of playing well to trouble Nadal but proving unable to sustain it consistently to close out a big match.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I hope Brands continues to play that sort of tennis this year. That way he can really climb up the rankings.

Wozniacki beat Robson fairly easily it looked like (although i didn't watch because of Brands). I thought Robson would beat an off form Woz, but sounds like she didn't play good.

Good match between Berdych & Monfils. Gael a set up & a break up


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Woz played well. She's the worst possible opponent for Robson, perfect counter-puncher. Robson just continues to make so many errors. It's a pity because her forehand is awesome when it lands. So much power in it.

Sloane Stephens wore such a short number today it was hard to know where to look.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*MONFILS!

Sucks for Berdych to get a draw that tough first off compared to the lacky that Federer got mind.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

FUCK FUCK FUCK!

I really wanted to see the Monfils game but toally forgot :sad: Glad he is through though. Exciting player. Plus, the more French players to go deep, the better the atmosphere of the tournament.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Great match from Gael. Glad he was able to win

2 great matches on centre today. Much better than yesterday


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

GAEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!

inb4 he gets straight setsed in the 2nd round


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Rain :leslie*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Rain delay. Was looking forward to watch Falla-Dimitrov


----------



## Proven (Apr 9, 2013)

Annoying, I have multis that need to be won.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow, Monfils won, amazing.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Wish it would stop raining!!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Is there any update when it's due to stop? Wouldn't mind watching Djokovic/Goffin if I'm back.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

On twitter it said

Roland Garros @rolandgarros 3m
UPDATE: No play before 1:15 pm local time #RG13


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

boo rain


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

No more rain :cheer (hopefully)

Gonna say Jankovic will go out today


----------



## Proven (Apr 9, 2013)

Play suspended again due to rain. Multis not looking so good :side:


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

DAT RAIN.





Proven said:


> Play suspended again due to rain. Multis not looking so good :side:


Always fun playing multis during grand slams. Odds can be crappy though.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Odds are shit but they're a treat during the early rounds when you can quite easily double your money on around 15 no chance matches coming through. Only need a couple more to double my £50 *


----------



## Proven (Apr 9, 2013)

In the long run you're probably better of staking hard on single bets but there's less fun in that. There's almost no point playing on a Djokovic early stage match when he's paying 1.0006.
Kuznetsov down 2-0 and 5-2 down in the third so there goes most  I have a Bartoli/Davydenko double which will return most of what I'll lose should it come through.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Odds are shit but they're a treat during the early rounds when you can quite easily double your money on around 15 no chance matches coming through. Only need a couple more to double my £50 *


Said that so many times myself and one's almost always let me down. Stosur twice, Wozniacki at the US too. Good luck though man!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Best bets for the big players in the early rounds are straight sets wins which you can get some nice odds on if you rack the Serena's/Sharapova's/Nadal's/Djokovic's etc up. I do realise I'm saying this the day after Nadal dropped a set in the first round.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

True. I've done that in the past and got burnt too. You have to bet a fair amount to get a decent return and I give in adding a risky one. I'm staying away unless I see good odds now. Should've gone for Wozniacki at 11/10. I'm still angry I didn't.

Anyway, if Hughes & Martinez go to Stoke & Everton respectively I'll be £550 up in a week. That'll do me. Also put £20 on Coyle to Wolves at evens. Mancini 7/4 to PSG's next if & when returns come in.


----------



## Proven (Apr 9, 2013)

Djokovic at 3-0 is still at 1.16, not a whole heap better than what he'd usually be at for 2-0 in a regular tournament which is a safer bet too. Wawrinka 3-0 is at 1.50 and 3-1 at 3.75 which ain't bad value.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Who's the lovely Big Stan playing?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Proven said:


> I have a Bartoli/Davydenko double which will return most of what I'll lose should it come through.


*I hope you were watching the end of the Bartoli match in that case.

You don't get good value on faves on their own but that's where multiples are god. *


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

How's ROGER doing? Cruising through the first few rounds?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> How's ROGER doing? Cruising through the first few rounds?


You know it! Meets the winner of an all qualifier tie in R2 too. Cracking draw as well.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

:hb

FED EXPRESS


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Amazing how Goffin can play a near perfect set and then blow it all with one double fault.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Who's the lovely Big Stan playing?


De Bakker. Won 7-5 in the 1st set.

I admit that i didn't notice the title and spent a little while trying to find the tennis thread :lol


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Love the thread title Seabs.:lmao

Could you add something to it so it reads "John Inverdale must die and Maria Kirilenko play naked"?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*...in the rain :april1*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Paire is clowning against Baghdatis. As much as i like him, he's a massive idiot at times

Kirilenko play naked sounds good. Maybe throw in an few more players too


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *...in the rain :april1*


A wet Kirilenko? Can't say I've not thought about that before.:side:


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Paire breaks after a massive hold. Allez!!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

JOHN INVERDALE ?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> JOHN INVERDALE ?


Presenter on ITV who is doing the tennis


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Tsonga/Nieminen looks like it will be a good match from the tiebreaker


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Kvitova had me worried for my acca for a while :argh: Came through in the end. Nice £55 to start the tournament :*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

lol. Paire can do wrong.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Paire!!!

Could have easily screwed that up. 

Take the 2nd now Jo, and we are in Business


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

nazzac said:


> Paire!!!
> 
> Could have easily screwed that up.
> 
> Take the 2nd now Jo, and we are in Business


I'm guessing you're french?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*British but supports everyone not British :brodgers*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *British but supports everyone not British :brodgers*


Gotta keep up that hipster personality :brodgers


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *British but supports everyone not British :brodgers*


:hmm:



Joel said:


> Gotta keep up that hipster personality :brodgers


Being so indie you stop being indie because being indie is now mainstream.

SOON.jpg


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Joel said:


> Gotta keep up that hipster personality :brodgers




Didn't realise Monfils had Gulbis today. Toughy after beating Berdych. Good week to be off work, although I'd rather have next week off for second week.

Hope Monfils can make a fight of this but it's looking bleak.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of Monfils tbh. He has so much potential but just doesn't seem to take it serious sometimes and he's too much of show pony for my liking.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

He is but always fun to watch. He thrives on the emotion in Paris, as he did to beat Berdych who's been great on clay this year.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

He can produce some great results but unfortunately it only happens on rare occasions. It's true though, he thrives on having the french crowd behind him. Wouldn't be surprised if he beats Gulbis coming off an impressive win.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Destiny said:


> I'm guessing you're french?


Nope. I just really like watching Paire, and Jo, and Llodra. Thats why they are some of my favourite players.

I support other players from Germany,Kazakhstan,Switzerland,Argentina,Japan.

I like players who play tennis that appeals to me. Don't care where they come from.



Seabs said:


> *British but supports everyone not British :brodgers*


Maybe if the British could produce entertaining sports teams/players then i would. 



Joel said:


> Gotta keep up that hipster personality :brodgers


If you knew me personally, you would know how ridiculous that sounds 

La Monf strolling through it looks like


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Destiny said:


> I'm not a big fan of Monfils tbh. He has so much potential but just doesn't seem to take it serious sometimes and he's too much of show pony for my liking.


You'd never back him to win a Grandslam. He doesn't have the mental strength or concentration for that. But he's very fun to watch. He's an entertainer.

Imagine Monfils vs Tsonga here :mark: Is it at all possible due to brackets?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> Imagine Monfils vs Tsonga here :mark: Is it at all possible due to brackets?


Yep. Semi final is where it could happen.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Possible but unlikely.

http://www.rolandgarros.com/en_FR/scores/draws/ms/r3s1.html


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Would be great to see Monfils go deep here. *


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Would be great to see Monfils go deep here. *


How deep? :cena5

I see Roger and Serena are pretty much cruising atm.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Joel said:


> I see Roger and Serena are pretty much cruising atm.


Cruising for what exactly? :cena5


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

God John is awful! The scores are on the screen and he still gets it wrong!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

vampyr said:


> God John is awful! The scores are on the screen and he still gets it wrong!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Nige™ said:


>


That needs to be a smilie!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Looks like he pissed you or Seabs off a bit too much.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Why is this guy such a big deal lol


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

His presenting of the French Open is annoying a fair few people.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol glad I haven't seen much of the French Open thus far.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> Lol glad I haven't seen much of the French Open thus far.


Been some good matches thus far. Berdych-Monfils perhaps being the highlight if you watched that. 

Brands vs Nadal a close 2nd for me. Speaking of that match, i've replayed that point where Brands missed an open court BH in the TB over and over. How the outcome might have changed if he made that BH


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> His presenting of the French Open is annoying a fair few people.


Because it's awful


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Goerges out first round dam


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

AHAHAH HOW RIGHT WAS I FOR THAT HEWITT PREICTION


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Hewitt should just retire as he's ruining his 5 set record. It's quite sad. 

LOL at Wozniacki being knocked out so early on

Lookin forward to today's action!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Wozniacki has the talent, but lacks the mental power to last in grand slams.

And she's fucking gorgeous as well, so it's a shame she doesn't go deeper into the events.


----------



## Proven (Apr 9, 2013)

Ugh, the rain :side:


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Have Nishikori in my multibet and he was on fire in the third set. Hopefully he keeps that up when they're back on court.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Bullseye said:


> Wozniacki has the talent, but lacks the mental power to last in grand slams.
> 
> And she's fucking gorgeous as well, so it's a shame she doesn't go deeper into the events.


Sounds like someone wants to go pretty deep on her!

She has fallen big time. Losing the 2009 final to Clijsters when she was only 19 was a pretty solid achievement. The expectation's got the better of her for sure.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Paire through in straights. Kei through in 4. Kei vs Paire 3rd round match is set . Should be a cracker, hopefully on Chatrier


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Well if Schiavone can play a nobody on one of the show-courts, why not?!:no:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

This rain is fucking annoying

Li Na out!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Tipsarevic/Verdasco should be an interesting match tonight. I have a feeling Tipsarevic will pick up the win and advance to the next round. 

Glad to see Paire and Dimitrov through.


----------



## Proven (Apr 9, 2013)

I got a Tipseravic 3-2 which was paying like $8 or something, expecting it to go down to the wire.

All my tickets are still alive from last night and the incomplete games currently in my favor so I'm looking good atm.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Saturday will be interesting if there isn't any rain delays. Djokovic-Dimitrov & Paire-Nishikori should be great matches.

Add that to some more matches, and we've got a good line up


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Klizan takes the first against Nadal :mark:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Nadal's been awful.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Brands was better


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Klizan's only playing ok. Nadal's been hitting shots long all over the place. The Brands match was Brands taking the first set and almost the second from Rafa. Rafa basically gifted Klizan the first. Just took the second but Djokovic will destroy him if he plays like this against him.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Djokovic is going to beat Nadal in the final.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> Djokovic is going to beat Nadal in the final.


No he won't because Nadal is not playing Djokovic in the final, they are playing in the semi finals.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Joel said:


> Djokovic is going to beat Nadal in the final.


:hayden3


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

nazzac said:


> No he won't because Nadal is not playing Djokovic in the final, they are playing in the semi finals.


I knew that. Was just testing you all :side:

Tbf to this Klizan; he seems a good clay court player.


----------



## Proven (Apr 9, 2013)

Tipseravic in 5!!
4/5 multis have come through, one three-leg still to run which is very much on course.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsonga wins the first set 6-1 against Chardy. Monfils beating Robredo too.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Federer breezes past a previous stumbling block in Cameltoe. Does it in straight sets too with 100% on break points. Fed Express is rolling all the way to the final... when he gets whooped by Rafa or Novak... or Dimitrov!!8*D


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Can't stand this Bet Victor ad anymore.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

BetVictor can kiss my ass when Martinez (I hope) gets the Everton job. I'll have taken the cunts to the cleaners the past week.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Djokovic/Dimitrov!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I wouldn't be so confident of Federer reaching the final tbh, he still has Tsonga and he can cause Fed a lot trouble like he did against Djokovic last year where he had 4 match points. I know Federer has been playing well but if you look at his opponents, it's not really surprising that he's been winning so comfortably, he faced a qualifier in round 1 and 2 and faced Benneteau today who isn't bad but had some tough and long matches against Berankis and Kamke in the earlier rounds.


I'm really looking forward to see Djokovic/Dimitrov, don't expect Dimitrov to win like in Madrid but I think he will at least win one set.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

What do you think is the biggest rivalry in women's tennis


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Samoon said:


> I wouldn't be so confident of Federer reaching the final tbh, he still has Tsonga and he can cause Fed a lot trouble like he did against Djokovic last year where he had 4 match points. I know Federer has been playing well but if you look at his opponents, it's not really surprising that he's been winning so comfortably, he faced a qualifier in round 1 and 2 and faced Benneteau today who isn't bad but had some tough and long matches against Berankis and Kamke in the earlier rounds.


There was a teeny bit of me getting carried away on purpose about it, but yeah I think Tsonga could cause him problems. Jo's been okay this week and it'll be a close match, if it happens of course. Either way they'll both lose in the final.

The win today was the best he's played against Benneteau having lost to him in Rotterdam and had to come from 2-0 down at Weldon. The manner of the performance too was impressive, but yeah Cameltoe wasn't up to it as he was the last couple of meetings.



Samoon said:


> I'm really looking forward to see Djokovic/Dimitrov, don't expect Dimitrov to win like in Madrid but I think he will at least win one set.


It should be a cracker, best of the comp so far. I'd love an upset to ruffle some feathers. Like you I don't think Dimi will win.



Tyler Durden said:


> What do you think is the biggest rivalry in women's tennis


Shevdova and her legal team fighting for a restraining order against Nazzac?!

I kid. I can't really think of any tbh. There's not been anything like the Rafa/Federer, Novak/Rafa constant finals & big matches, let alone the quality.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm guessing FED put in work today?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> I'm guessing FED put in work today?


Looked solid, very comfortable.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Probably the list of world #1's and their battle to win a slam

Or Serena Williams and line judges :side:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Fuck sake Monfils.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Shevdova and her legal team fighting for a restraining order against Nazzac?!
> 
> I kid. I can't really think of any tbh. There's not been anything like the Rafa/Federer, Novak/Rafa constant finals & big matches, let alone the quality.


:lol

I'm out of that game mate. She sucks really bad atm. Lost to a qualifier in round 2, and fails to defend her QF points, therefore out of the top 50. It's where she belongs atm.

As for the biggest rivalry. Shvedova vs her mind is the biggest 

Tsonga easily through. He's looked decent so far, and i like the chances of a Fed-Tsonga Quarter Final which will be awesome.

Robredo back from 2 sets down against Monfils. Going to a decider


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh Monfils


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Robredos and Monfils just played one hell of a match. Quite impressive


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuck sake Monfils, this guy can never make it deep


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Well tbf he was totally spent in the 5th from the first 2 matches so it's not like he wasn't good enough. He picked up 2 great wins off a wildcard regardless. If he can get back top 20 again then he probably will make the second week.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

He had four match points? He should have won


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Maybe. IIRC Robredo just played well on them rather than Monfils blowing them. Regardless I don't see how this match is evidence for Monfils not being able to go deep into a tournament when it's put into perspective.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Monfils should have been more aggressive on his MPs imo.

Nishikori a set up against Paire. Paire serving pretty bad, and Kei hasn't been playing too well either, just solid enough.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

How the fuck did Azarenka miss that shot, i mean seriously, she should have saved that break point

Edit: She breaks back, thank god, now pls win.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Kei vs Paire is just so unpredictable. Don't know where this match is going.

1 set all, with Kei a break up in the 3rd.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Azarenka wins


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Kei wins in 4. Paire wasn't with it today, and Kei was solid enough to win


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Coverage of the French fucking sucks. No interactive choice at all for other courts and only two matches max that air live. Ugh. So annoying having to follow scores on a computer with big accas waiting on them. *


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Coverage of the French fucking sucks. No interactive choice at all for other courts and only two matches max that air live. Ugh. So annoying having to follow scores on a computer with big accas waiting on them. *


Yeah, Wimbledon coverage is far far better. I was annoyed that i had to stream Kei vs Paire ealier whilst Screech was televised. Should be an option to watch other matches.

But having said that, at leats it's on free tv instead of Sky.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I have Sky so I'd rather the option of 10 different courts without John Inverdale :leslie

Eurosport normally show 2 matches at least but not today. Sky and BBC coverage rules. Streaming Tennis is the worst. So hard to see the fucking ball on a less than amazing stream.

Fancy Dimitrov for an upset tonight.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Djokovic is cruising here


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Tommy Tommy Haas!! 10-8 over Isner who saved 12 match points.

Stan/Gasquet in next round. Can't they both win?:side:


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Wawrinka i think will take it. In good form, and is the better clay courter of the 2.

Those BH exchanges though :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea Haas!!! 

Nishikori through as well


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Today...

Kerber in 3
Serena in 2
Tsonga in 3
Federer in 3
Ferrer in 5
Almagro in 4
Errani in 2
Radwanska in 2


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

I reckon kuznetsova will win, other than that the rest look good


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fed in 3


----------



## Proven (Apr 9, 2013)

Picked Kuznetsova in 3, doing well for myself this tournament.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Wawrinka i think will take it. In good form, and is the better clay courter of the 2.
> 
> Those BH exchanges though :mark:


Same here, should still be a cracking watch.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Don't get your hopes up for ITV showing it.*


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

:mark: C'mon Robredo


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Almagro is such a choker :lol

Tsonga looks like he may get through in straights here.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*ROBREDO AGAIN :tom*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsonga with an easy win. Been impressive so far in this tournament

Allez!!!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Yet to be really tested either though. Next round he will :brodgers

Holding out for a Djokovic/Tsonga Final.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Yet to be really tested either though. Next round he will :brodgers
> 
> Holding out for a Djokovic/Tsonga Final.*


Tsonga has made potentially tricky matches look rather straight forward. It was NID who the winner was going to be, but Tsonga is liable to droping a set to the likes of Nieminen & Chardy. He routined them both, so i'm happy. 

Looking forward to his match against Fed (presuming it is Fed) in the Quarters. Should be a good one.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Fuck Simon wins the 2nd set, Federer was in complete control of the match untill that fall, shame.

I hope Federer can come back from this.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Federer best not fuck the last leg of my acca up. Although tbf despite my good luck with accas this week the last match on every acca has dropped a set to make me worry.*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Things are not looking good for Roger.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Roger is moving a little gingerly as of late.. On the plus side for Federer, Simon is not a run and gun style player that you would see from a Tsonga so that could work favorably for Roger.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Cant't believe this, Federer amazing quarter final streak is going to be broken tonight


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

He'll still have his round 4 streak :side:


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Into a 5th set now, cmon Roger, you can do it!!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

YES!! Federer winss!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Serena's so winning this without dropping a set. Kuztensova next round might nick more games than normal off her but I can't see her taking a set. Errani or Radwanska after will be a destruction. Then most likely Sharapova in the Final and we all know what happens in that match. 

Robredo/Ferrer could be a really fun Quarter if Ferrer takes his foot off the gas. Robredo upset would be awesome and he's good enough on Clay to do it. Tipping Tsonga to beat Federer. Kirilenko odds to get to the Semi are pretty tasty too. Mattek-Sands should be comfortable and then I can see her beating Azarenka.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I hope Kirilenko beats Azarenka if she gets past the next round for a couple of reasons. Despite her bleached hair, she's still good to look at, but I want someone to get Azarenka off the TV. It's like listening to a drunk donkey when she plays.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

YEA FEDERER!!!


Serena Williams is tearing through the draw, scary.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Great result for Rebredo! Glad to see him back at his best and doing well once again. Unfortunately I think he'll find it very tough against Ferrer but I would love for him to cause an upset. Great effort from Simon against Federer but Fed just does what he does best.

Getting to the serious end of the tournament now!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Djokovic in 3
Nadal in 4


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

After beating Simon, this was Federer's 900th tour win, amazing.

Good effort from Simon, he played well, especially in the 3rd set. Not the first time he pushed Federer to a 5th set in a GS.

I'm really looking forward to Federer's match against Tsonga, it should be really good. Really hard to predict but I honestly think Tsonga will win, he's been playing very well in this tournament. Saw his match against Troicki and he was amazing really. Think he will win in 5.

As for the Women's, Serena is gonna win it, there is no way she is going to lose against Kuznetsova and Errani/Radwanska and she is very likely to face Sharapova in the final and she is gonna destroy her. Tipping Schiavone to upset Azarenka today.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Federer in 4!

Federer's first ever win was against a Frenchman lol


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Federer will struggle. I think he'll lose even though I don't want him to.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Today i got...

Haas in 3
Djokovic in 3
Nadal in 4
Wawrinka in 4

Azarenka in 2
Kirilenko in 2
Jankovic in 3
Sharapova in 2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Na guys watch Federer prove all you guys wrong, 

Azarenka is cruising


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

How did she lose so badly, what the fuck, i saw her match against Bartolli and she was fantastic, her serve was good, Bartolli found it damn hard to even win a fucking point while Azarenka struggled against Cornet, she was serving badly and played quite average. 



Haas destroys Youzhny. He's in amazing form atm, he will test Djokovic for sure.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Haas the German superstar :hb


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Kohlschreiber :mark:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Haas proving the old boys can still kick it.

I'll be shocked if the winners aren't Rafa and Serena. Rafa is playing amazing, and Serena, fuck, nothing is getting in her way yet.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Rafa hasn't hit his straps at all yet.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Have you been watching Rafa last week? He's been incredibly average and nowhere near slamm winning form. He's at the stage now where if he plays like that against the Nishikori's and the Wawrinka's/Gasquet's that he's in serious danger of not even making it to Novak.*


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah, I have been watching Rafa, and even looking shit he's been wiping the court with players once he gets into the match.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Because they're unseeded players. He won't do that in the 2nd week playing like that.*


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

True, but no doubt he'll rise to the challenge and show us what he has. Or someone steps up and knocks him off to open the door for Nole to complete a career slam, provided he gets through.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Sprungy said:


> Yeah, I have been watching Rafa, and even looking shit he's been wiping the court with players once he gets into the match.


Not really.

Nadal was poor in his last 2 matches. Against Brands, he was just outplayed for 2 sets before Daniel lost his way. Not saying that Rafa was great, but he wasn't awful. He didn't whipe the court with Brands anyway, because he was close to going 2 sets down & even the 3rd, & 4th were somewhat competitive

Nadal winning now though which isn't a suprise. I don't think Kei has the firepower to hit through Nadal, and not good enough defensively to out grind him. It's completely down to Nadal.

Gasquet looking like he'll beat Wawrinka here. 7-6,5-1 up atm.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Everyone needs to get Eurosport 2 on and watch Gasquet/Wawrinka. *


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

When does Tsonga get buried by Fed?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

The Lady Killer said:


> When does Tsonga get buried by Fed?


*Tomorrow.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

The Lady Killer said:


> When does Tsonga get buried by Fed?


Never because Federer won't bury Tsonga.

Gasquet vs Wawrinka has turned into a great match.

Come on Stan!!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes, Stan wins in 5!!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Fuck me, that Wawrinka/Gasquet match was just epic. That 8th game in the 4th set was the best single game I've seen. They just exchanged incredible clean winners shot after shot under immense pressure. Some of those winners were just insane. Thankfully I recorded it anyway. That shit's not getting deleted. A technical masterclass.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

The Lady Killer said:


> When does Tsonga get buried by Fed?


Never gonna happen, Tsonga always does well against Federer


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Because they're unseeded players. He won't do that in the 2nd week playing like that.*


What a fucking cake draw for him, can't wait till he faces Djokovic though


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

My predictions for today:

Tsonga in 5
Ferrer in 4

Errani in 3
Serena in 2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Nige™ said:


> Fuck me, that Wawrinka/Gasquet match was just epic. That 8th game in the 4th set was the best single game I've seen. They just exchanged incredible clean winners shot after shot under immense pressure. Some of those winners were just insane. Thankfully I recorded it anyway. That shit's not getting deleted. A technical masterclass.


*That game was indeed amazing. Some of the winners Gasquet kept hitting on break point down were ludicrous. 

Errani in 3
Serena in 2

Tsonga in 4
Ferrer in 3*


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Nishi-who? Rafa GOATing some more.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> My predictions for today:
> 
> Tsonga in 5
> Ferrer in 4
> ...


My predictions too


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *That game was indeed amazing. Some of the winners Gasquet kept hitting on break point down were ludicrous.
> 
> Errani in 3
> Serena in 2
> ...


Gonna have to watch that match later on.

One hand backhands so much better than two, even though I use tewo myself lol


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> Gonna have to watch that match later on.
> 
> *One hand backhands so much better than two*, even though I use tewo myself lol


Not when facing Nadal


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Not when facing Nadal on clay agree, but any other surface doesn't matter.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Errani wins in straight sets, that's great. Glad to see her go far in this tournament.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

:mark: nearly time.

Thought Sveta had Serena there for a second


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Tsonga wins first set 

Edit: If Fed continues to play like this, he is gonna lose in straight sets.

Wow, Tsonga is serving so well, his first serve percentage is damn high.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I said Tsonga was tough and he's Feds bogeyman and this is no surprise here


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Tsonga has had Federer's number since 2011 or so. Not the least surprised how this match is going.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Ugh I hate it when Federer plays like this


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Joel said:


> Tsonga has had Federer's number since 2011 or so. Not the least surprised how this match is going.


Erm, not really, in their last 5 matches, Fed won all of them and some of those were quite comfortable.

Tsonga has been very impressive really, his serve has been fantastic throughout the whole match


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

FUCKING COME ON FED


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Samoon said:


> Erm, not really, in their last 5 matches, Fed won all of them and some of those were quite comfortable.
> 
> Tsonga has been very impressive really, his serve has been fantastic throughout the whole match


Think it's mainly at Grand Slams he has had beaten Fed


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

The only time Tsonga has beaten Fed at a GS was at Wimbledon in 2011


----------



## uknoww (Apr 2, 2012)

what the hell happend with tsonga he's been great this season,especially on clay


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Well that was a lot shorter than I expected


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

welp, guess I'm not watching the rest of this tournament.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer wasn't up for it today, congrats to Tsonga, he was brilliant today, fantastic performance. I hope he can beat Ferrer and reach the final because the final would be more competitive with him instead of Ferrer, it won't be a easy task though, Ferrer is on fire atm.



uknoww said:


> what the hell happend with tsonga he's been great this season,especially on clay


Yeah, he's improved a lot.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

ALLEZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Knew Jo would do it .

Federer was pretty poor. After Jo got the break back it was all Tsonga, and Federer didn't really have an answer from then on. Tsonga played good, Fed played pretty poor.

Tsonga for the final!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Don't know what I was thinking of Tsonga having Fed's number then. That was a hammering today though.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> Don't know what I was thinking of Tsonga having Fed's number then. That was a hammering today though.


I wouldn't say he does have his number, but he causes Fed problems when he's screwed on mentally.

It always feels that he can win when he faces Fed unlike when he faces Djokovic for example.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Great win for Tsonga. It's a shame Rafa/Novak could happen before the final as it'll take the shine off of the final as the winner of that will more than likely win the whole thing.

I really hope it's Jo. Ferrer in a slam final, as much as I admire his determination & effort, it'd bore me to fucking tears.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I am certainly disappointed in Feds but I knew when it was announced he would play him his tournament would be over there


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nige™;19209073 said:


> Great win for Tsonga. It's a shame Rafa/Novak could happen before the final as it'll take the shine off of the final as the winner of that will more than likely win the whole thing.
> 
> I really hope it's Jo. Ferrer in a slam final, as much as I admire his determination & effort, it'd bore me to fucking tears.


I am happy that Nadal/Djok isn't happening in the final as it gives Jo a bigger chance. Can you imagine the atmosphere if he's in the final? Ferrer better GTFO and not spoil the party.

Ferrer will only get owned by Nadal/Djok anyway. As usual. Jo would at least take a set from one of them. Big chance of taking two. And could threaten to win. Before losing :sad:


----------



## uknoww (Apr 2, 2012)

Joel said:


> I am happy that Nadal/Djok isn't happening in the final as it gives Jo a bigger chance. Can you imagine the atmosphere if he's in the final? Ferrer better GTFO and not spoil the party.
> 
> Ferrer will only get owned by Nadal/Djok anyway. As usual. Jo would at least take a set from one of them. Big chance of taking two. And could threaten to win. Before losing :sad:


whoever wins the semi-final nadal vs djokovic is gonna win the tournament 100%


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsonga moving up the rankings again. He should make the WTF easily now unless he screws up big time 

JMDP is in trouble though. If he continues with injury problems, then he could end up outside the top 8 and replaced by someone else. That would likely be Stan Wawrinka or Richard Gasquet.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Tsonga/Djokovic Final still on :mark:*


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Won $655 dollars on betting :cheer


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Tsonga all the way, guys won me over the past couple of years. Plus he doesn't annoy me at all, where everybody else in the top 4 can aggravate me at times. :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuck I couldn't have been more wrong.

Tsonga to win the whole thing, that'd be amaaing


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I still think Rafa wins it. The winner of Novak/Rafa will most likely take the crown, but crazier things have happened.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I would love to see Tsonga win, that would be pretty awesome but I don't he will unfortunately. I don't know who I will be cheering in the Nadal/Djokovic semifinal, one on hand I don't want Djokovic to win a career grandslam and 4 slams in a year(if he wins RG, he most likely will) but on the other hand I don't want Nadal to get closer to Federer's grandslam record. 

I remember NJ88 saying that Fed could drop out of the top 4 by the end of the year and at that time I was pretty sure he wouldn't but now I think thats quite likely to happen now, Ferrer is getting much closer to Federer now, Federer already lost 360 points at RG and at Wimby Fed has to defend 2000 points and the best I can see him go is the semis so he will probably lose around 1280 points. That sucks.

Anyway, predictions for today:

Djokovic in 4
Nadal in 4

Maria in 2
Azarenka in 3


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Im pulling for Djokovic, just don't want Nadal to surpass Federer's record. Djokovic can have the career slam even though I don't think he will do it


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Djokovic in 4
Nadal in 3

Sharapova in 2
Azarenka in 3


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Straight sets for Nadal. The Gasquet match killed any chance Stan had.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Just saw that match, incredible quality perhaps best match of tournament so far.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Straight sets for Nadal. The Gasquet match killed any chance Stan had.*


Not to mention that it's an awful matchup for Stan. He's never won a set against Rafa


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Was not at all surprised to see Tsonga smash Federer in the quarters. I feel as though Federer's time is slowly coming to an end. 

Jankovic taking the piss out of Sharapova in the first set.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Sharapova got bageled by Jankovic in the 1st set


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Unbelievable


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I forgot to post this. But whilst we are on Sharapova










In case you didn't know. Sharapova is dating Dimitrov atm. 

Alize Lim is currently dating Jeremy Chardy & once dated Benoit Paire apparently. She's also a tennis player, but a low ranked one.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

^

SHE'S HOT.


----------



## uknoww (Apr 2, 2012)

nazzac said:


> I forgot to post this. But whilst we are on Sharapova
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sharapova got owned :lmao


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


>


:kanye


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

SHARAPOVA!!!!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Thought I cursed Sharapova. I was going to wait until after her match to bet on her & Serena in the final but put £50 on them meeting in the final at evens and £25 on Serena beating her @ 11/8. When I got home and saw she got 6-0'd in the first set I thought that was it. Hopefully now she gets past that bitch Azarenka in a match that should be muted. They were ridiculously loud on the big points today too.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Ha. I got 13/10 on a Serena/Sharapova Final this morning. Was getting worried at 6-0 too though. Serena/Errani could get nasty. Total mismatch and Serena will be out for blood after the last round. Other is Sharapova's to lose.

Djokovic has just been out of this world amazing vs Haas today.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nadal & Djokovic easily through. No suprise there.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Probably the least competitive QF round in slam history. All straight sets and complete domination. Murray & Del Po sadly missed. Fed's decline also sad.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Po yeah, but Murray wouldn't have even made it this far


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Better record there than Del Po plus a SF & QF the last two years, he'd have been more competitive than the likes of Robredo and probably Haas & Wawrinka. Stan though wasn't helped by the 5 setter against Dicky G though.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™;19248737 said:


> Better record there than Del Po plus a SF & QF the last two years, he'd have been more competitive than the likes of Robredo and probably Haas & Wawrinka. Stan though wasn't helped by the 5 setter against Dicky G though.


I was joking 

But whilst we are on it. Pre 2009 Juan was a teenager. 2009 he reached the semi finals. Del Po missed 2010 RG, and in 2011 was coming back from a serious injury. 2012 he reached the QF's and should have really won against Federer but threw away a 2 set lead.

Del Po has also won more clay titles than Murray who hasn't even reached 1 final on clay. Alswo, del Po is 2 years younger than Murray

Del Potro therefore = better claycourter than Murray.

However, Murray would have made it more competitve i agree.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> I was joking
> 
> But whilst we are on it. Pre 2009 Juan was a teenager. 2009 he reached the semi finals. Del Po missed 2010 RG, and in 2011 was coming back from a serious injury. 2012 he reached the QF's and should have really won against Federer but threw away a 2 set lead.
> 
> ...


Murray's win % at the French is 75%, Del Po's is 66.67%. Murray therefore better at the French Open.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Murray's win % at the French is 75%, Del Po's is 66.67%. Murray therefore better at the French Open.


You missed my point. 2 or 3 of Juans tournaments were when he was a teen and hadnt broke through. During that time, Murray had already established himself.
Del Po missed 2010 completely & 2011 was coming back from injury.


So due to JMDPs injury problems and the fact that he is younger than Murray makes that stat look less valid


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

nazzac said:


> You missed my point. 2 or 3 of Juans tournaments were when he was a teen and hadnt broke through. During that time, Murray had already established himself.
> Del Po missed 2010 completely & 2011 was coming back from injury.
> 
> 
> So due to JMDPs injury problems and the fact that he is younger than Murray makes that stat look less valid


Facts are facts. Until Del Potro gets fit and does better than Murray, you can't argue against who has had the most 'success' at Roland Garros.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> You missed my point. 2 or 3 of Juans tournaments were when he was a teen and hadnt broke through. During that time, Murray had already established himself.
> Del Po missed 2010 completely & 2011 was coming back from injury.
> 
> 
> So due to JMDPs injury problems and the fact that he is younger than Murray makes that stat look less valid


So? You can't assume that if he wasn't he would 100% certain done better.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I still refuse to believe it's a Fed decline, Roland Garros has always been his worst tournament. If he slips up at Wimbledon and Flushing Meadows, then maybe it'll become closer to reality.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> Facts are facts. Until Del Potro gets fit and does better than Murray, you can't argue against who has had the most 'success' at Roland Garros.


I'm not saying that Murray hasn't had more success, i'm arguing about who the better clay courter is, and that Del Potro's injury & age has affected his RG record. Since he's broke through, Del Po has only had 2 proper shots at Roland Garros, but he's missed 2 because of injury, and in the other one he was on the way back from injury.

That is also a fact.

I was pointing out that, their RG records doesn't really tell the full story here



Tyler Durden said:


> So? You can't assume that if he wasn't he would 100% certain done better.


Yes, but it's more likely that a healthy Del Potro will do better than injured Del Potro. That is just common sense.

Whether he would have done better than Murray, who knows. But if Del Po didn't get injured then i'm sure his record would be better than it is atm.

I look at RG, and i see Del Potro as a bigger threat than Murray because he's the better clay courter. Whether you guys do is your opinion.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Bullseye said:


> I still refuse to believe it's a Fed decline, Roland Garros has always been his worst tournament. If he slips up at Wimbledon and Flushing Meadows, then maybe it'll become closer to reality.


You only watch slams, right? So I can understand why you think that. Look, Fed is definitely declining. Roland Garros may not his best tournament but he still used to make the semis/final and if it wasn't for Nadal being fucking good on clay, Fed would have won around 3-4 RG. His performances this year compared to the last few years are pretty awful, he's has lost against the likes of Nishikori and Julien, he got destroyed by Tsonga two days ago, and got destroyed by Nadal twice this year, I know Nadal normally beats Fed but their matches are usually quite competitive. Federer has only reached a final once this year and has yet to win a title and is half of the season already, that last time Federer hasn't won a title till RG was in 2000. If you compare Federer's performances this year to last year, you will notice how big the difference is. 




nazzac said:


> I look at RG, and i see Del Potro as a bigger threat than Murray because he's the better clay courter. Whether you guys do is your opinion.


So is that the argument about, about Del Potro or Murray being a bigger threat in RG? If so, I would agree with this and I honestly don't get why would people think otherwise tbh.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

nazzac said:


> I'm not saying that Murray hasn't had more success, i'm arguing about who the better clay courter is, and that Del Potro's injury & age has affected his RG record. Since he's broke through, Del Po has only had 2 proper shots at Roland Garros, but he's missed 2 because of injury, and in the other one he was on the way back from injury.
> 
> That is also a fact.
> 
> ...


You could also look at Roland Garros, realise it's a Grand Slam and think Murray will do better as he has the better record at Grand Slams and deals with the pressure a lot better than anyone below number 4 in the world.

Everything you say is just speculation at the end of the day. Murray is the better French Open player because the facts tell us so. You're a massive homer though, so I know you'll try to find anyway possible to make it look the other way.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

COME ON TSONGA!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> You could also look at Roland Garros, realise it's a Grand Slam and think Murray will do better as he has the better record at Grand Slams and deals with the pressure a lot better than anyone below number 4 in the world.
> 
> Everything you say is just speculation at the end of the day. Murray is the better French Open player because the facts tell us so. You're a massive homer though, so I know you'll try to find anyway possible to make it look the other way.


Del Potro is also one of the mentally toughest guys on tour, has won a slam (just as many as Murray), so i doubt that pressure really becomes a factor when it involves JMDP. If we were talking about a guy like Tsonga or Berdych then fair enough, but Del Potro is mentally very tough. I think a more valid point to make about the 5 set format involving these 2 players is physically.

This is not an argument about who the better player is. Murray is a better player than Del Potro, but i think that Del Potro is a better clay courter and a bigger threat at RG. That is what the debate was really about. 
You've only talked about Murray having a better win %, without actually exploring as to why that is. As my A-Level film teacher says, anyone can remember facts & write them on a piece of paper, and that doesn't make a strong debate. It's about exploring those facts, and if you do that the stronger your piece will be. I've explored the fact that Nige gave me, and gave reasons as to why that is, even if it is just speculation.

And, yes it is speculation, and it's also my opinion. But then again, so was Nige's original post on JMDP & Murray making it more competitive. Nadal & Tsonga could have quite easily destroyed Murray & Del Po just the same as they did Federer, & Wawrinka. But, i actually agree with him. This all started with a joke i made about Murray not making it this far.

As far as me being a Homer. I couldn't give a shit where Murray is from. Murray could come from Uzbekistan for all i care. This has nothing at all to do with nationality. I'm only a Homer when it comes to football really, and thats mainly because i have to deal with people going on about how the English is better than everyone, every single day.

You wouldn't have a problem at all with what i'm saying if it didn't involve Murray. Your problem is that i'm arguing against Murray & for JMDP here.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Sharapova/Azarenka is equivalent to Nadal/Djokovic of women's side


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*At the end of the day it's a null argument really because Del Potro hasn't had enough French Open's when healthy to really compare with anyone or make an assumption that he's better there than anyone else. If he has a better record after like 5 events then that statement holds up more. You're basing this on a QF and a SF appearance. 2 events. I'm not agrreing or disagreeing with anyone but I don't really think nazzac's statement is valid based on just 2 events. Factually though Murray is better at the French than Del Potro.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Del Potro is also one of the mentally toughest guys on tour, has won a slam (just as many as Murray), so i doubt that pressure really becomes a factor when it involves JMDP. If we were talking about a guy like Tsonga or Berdych then fair enough, but Del Potro is mentally very tough. I think a more valid point to make about the 5 set format involving these 2 players is physically.
> 
> This is not an argument about who the better player is. Murray is a better player than Del Potro, but i think that Del Potro is a better clay courter and a bigger threat at RG. That is what the debate was really about.
> You've only talked about Murray having a better win %, without actually exploring as to why that is. As my A-Level film teacher says, anyone can remember facts & write them on a piece of paper, and that doesn't make a strong debate. It's about exploring those facts, and if you do that the stronger your piece will be. I've explored the fact that Nige gave me, and gave reasons as to why that is, even if it is just speculation.
> ...


First of all - homer means that you're blind when it comes to your favourites. Nothing to do with nationality. You're a massive homer.

So if JMDP retires tomorrow, we're going to say he was a bigger threat at the French Open than Murray, even though he hasn't had the same amount of 'success' as Murray there?

And I'm not claiming that JMDP is mentally weak. What I'm saying is some players lights open wider when playing on the big stage. You can use Serena for this example (even though now she is owning all the other tour tournaments too). When it's Grandslam time, Murray does better than JMDP. Australian, French, English and American.

You can call up injuries and age all you wish. The point is, JMDP has not proven otherwise. Whether he has had the chance or not is irrelevent. That's something I can't stand when people go, "oh he could do this or that if he wasn't injured/in a better team/older/younger". Well that's not a fact so your statement sucks. Now if you say, "I'd like to *think*..." then fair enough.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> First of all - homer means that you're blind when it comes to your favourites. Nothing to do with nationality. You're a massive homer.
> 
> So if JMDP retires tomorrow, we're going to say he was a bigger threat at the French Open than Murray, even though he hasn't had the same amount of 'success' as Murray there?
> 
> ...


1. I never said it was a fact. I admitted that i was speculating if you read properly. 

2. English? No such thing. It's Wimbledon. It's owned by a private club, and has no other name. Not like the French & Rolans Garros.

3. I said I *think*Del Po is a bigger threat than Murray at the French. It's an *opinion*. 

4. Murray does better than Del Po at Grand Slams because Murray is a better player. I don't think he's a betetr clay courter but he's better on all other surfaces definately

5. You've had a go at me for speculating, when Nige was doing the same thing. 

6. I never said you claimed that Del Po was mentally weak. I was just pointing out that he is mentally strong

7. I was never arguing that Murray doesn't have the better record. I was exploring a *possibility* into *why* he has a better record.

8. Here's another fact for you. Federer has a better record at the US Open than Djokovic. Would you consider Federer more of a threat there than Novak? Thought not.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Well done Errani. You won a game.:sad: Embarrassing for women's tennis that a semi final can be so one-sided.

Looks like there was some bother after that post about Murray & Del Po!



nazzac said:


> 5. You've had a go at me for speculating, when Nige was doing the same thing.
> 
> 8. Here's another fact for you. Federer has a better record at the US Open than Djokovic. Would you consider Federer more of a threat there than Novak? Thought not.


*I posted a stat. % wins aren't speculating.*fpalm I never speculated about either's chances being better this year.

As for the Federer thing, that's just stupid because they're both further apart in their careers than Murray & Del Po who are a similar age. Their comparisons are a lot truer reading than someone years apart.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

lolErrani



nazzac said:


> 1. I never said it was a fact. I admitted that i was speculating if you read properly.


No you weren't. You never once put it forth as speculation. Go back and read.



nazzac said:


> 2. English? No such thing. It's Wimbledon. It's owned by a private club, and has no other name. Not like the French & Rolans Garros.


Don't be petty. If I said English *Open* then maybe you could have used this pathetic response.



nazzac said:


> 3. I said I *think*Del Po is a bigger threat than Murray at the French. It's an *opinion*.


Fair enough. 



nazzac said:


> 4. Murray does better than Del Po at Grand Slams because Murray is a better player. I don't think he's a betetr clay courter but he's better on all other surfaces definately


Whatever. I was using it as a point that he is ready when it comes to Grand Slams. For as much better Del Potro in on clay than Murray, he's never gone further then him (and vice versa) at Roland Garros. In 50 years when you look back at their careers, they will only look at Grand Slams. They will see both best were semi finals (should it stay that way) and then move on.



nazzac said:


> 5. You've had a go at me for speculating, when Nige was doing the same thing.


Nige's speculation based on Roland Garros facts. 



nazzac said:


> 6. I never said you claimed that Del Po was mentally weak. I was just pointing out that he is mentally strong


Ok.



nazzac said:


> 7. I was never arguing that Murray doesn't have the better record. I was exploring a *possibility* into *why* he has a better record.


You seemed adamant to solely put it down to JMDP's injuries and age.



nazzac said:


> 8. Here's another fact for you. Federer has a better record at the US Open than Djokovic. Would you consider Federer more of a threat there than Novak? Thought not.


Novak is in his prime. Federer has past that stage. Not a good comparison.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Looks like there was some bother after that post about Murray & Del Po!
> 
> *I posted a stat. % wins aren't speculating.*fpalm I never speculated about either's chances being better this year.
> 
> As for the Federer thing, that's just stupid because they're both further apart in their careers than Murray & Del Po who are a similar age. Their comparisons are a lot truer reading than someone years apart.


1. I wasn't reffering to that. I was reffering to you saying that it would be more competitive with Del Po & Murray in the draw. Thats speculating too, but nobody has a go at you for that. I posted a joke, and it kinda kicks off.

2. Fair point, but thats kinda proved my point about looking into facts. If you looked at the facts about Fed & Nole at the USO, then you would conclude that Fed has a better shot at winning the USO. When you look further into it, you would see that their's an age difference and that changes it around a bit.

3. Murray & Del Po are similar in age, but like it or not, Juan's career progress has been hampered with injuries. Murray's hasn't been so much. Like it or not, injuries affect careers. Del Po's injury came at a horrible time because he was on fire after winning the US Open and reaching the WTF final. Whether Del Po would have had a better record than Murray if he stayed healthy is impossible to tell. But i do believe that he would have a better record in general if he stayed healthy.

I was pointing out that facts don't tell the full story all of the time. And that imo, Del Potro is a bigger threat than Murray at RG, because i believe he's the better clay courter.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> No you weren't. You never once put it forth as speculation. Go back and read.





nazzac said:


> And, yes it is speculation, and it's also my opinion.


I admited that it's speculation, so why don't you read properly before telling me to.



Joel said:


> Don't be petty. If I said English *Open* then maybe you could have used this pathetic response.


Admittidly it was petty, but still a heads up.




Joel said:


> Whatever. I was using it as a point that he is ready when it comes to Grand Slams. For as much better Del Potro in on clay than Murray, he's never gone further then him (and vice versa) at Roland Garros. In 50 years when you look back at their careers, they will only look at Grand Slams. They will see both best were semi finals (should it stay that way) and then move on.


Grand Slams aren't the only events to judge how good someone is on a surface. Murray has never once reached a clay final. Del Potro has won clay titles. If you are really interested to see who the better player is on a particular surface and their highest performance at a slam is both the same, then you'd look deeper into it.



Joel said:


> Nige's speculation based on Roland Garros facts.


I think you missed the post i was reffering to. I was on about him stating that Del Potro & Murray would have made it more competitve in the Quarters. That is also speculation, even though i agree with his point.




Joel said:


> You seemed adamant to solely put it down to JMDP's injuries and age.


Thats not what i meant. I'm just pointing out that it could be a contributing factor



Joel said:


> Novak is in his prime. Federer has past that stage. Not a good comparison.


Murray is in his prime & Del Po has either past his or hasn't reached it yet. 

But how about using Ferrer as an example. Over the past 2 years, Ferrer has been playing the best tennis of his career, so don't give me "He's past his prime" here okay. Ferrer has a less win % than Murray at RG, but i would say he's a bigger threat than him at this tournament.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

nazzac said:


> I admited that it's speculation, so why don't you read properly before telling me to.


Yes, you said that after I called you out on it.



nazzac said:


> Admittidly it was petty, but still a heads up.


No, it is not a 'heads up'. You give heads up to people who do not know. It was petty and ridiculous, which is fast summing your whole thought process up.



nazzac said:


> Grand Slams aren't the only events to judge how good someone is on a surface. Murray has never once reached a clay final. Del Potro has won clay titles. If you are really interested to see who the better player is on a particular surface and their highest performance at a slam is both the same, then you'd look deeper into it.


I never said that. But all people will remember when years and years pass is who won at the Grand Slams.



nazzac said:


> I think you missed the post i was reffering to. I was on about him stating that Del Potro & Murray would have made it more competitve in the Quarters. That is also speculation, even though i agree with his point.


You took a jab at Murray first and then quickly said you were joking after he rebuffed your silly comment.



nazzac said:


> Thats not what i meant. I'm just pointing out that it could be a contributing factor


Shoulda, woulda, coulda. At the end of the day it's a hasn't and didn't right now.

Murray is in his prime & Del Po has either past his or hasn't reached it yet. 

But how about using Ferrer as an example. Over the past 2 years, Ferrer has been playing the best tennis of his career, so don't give me "He's past his prime" here okay. Ferrer has a less win % than Murray at RG, but i would say he's a bigger threat than him at this tournament.[/QUOTE]

What the hell are you talking about? Prime has nothing to do with age. It has to do with the level you are performing at. Djokovic and Federer was a dumb comparison as one is playing the best tennis of his life, whilst the other has seen his best days gone past.

If you asked Nadal, Djokovic and Federer would you rather play Murray or Ferrer at Roland Garros, who do you think they will choose?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I'd like to just butt in and congratulate myself on all the money I've earned this tournament. I LIKED THIS TOURNAMENT.

Loved Errani's reaction to winning a game. Trooper. Think some people are harsh citing this match as an example of how weak the womens game is right now. I'm not arguing that fact but I think it's harsh to come to that conclusion just off that match. Serena does that to Azarenka and Sharapova too at times. The problem with that match up is that it's just such a gulf in power that makes it impossible to compete. Plus Serena was playing as well as I've seen her play all year today regardless of her opponent. Errani would give anyone else a serious run for their money but Serena's such a beast you need to have big shots to beat her. That doesn't mean Errani being #5 in the world is a joke. It just means Errani/Serena is a terrible match for the little girl. 

Interesting that they've let Nadal/Djokovic on first tomorrow. That match could go really long and Tsonga/Ferrer could easily spill over to Saturday. Doubt it's a coincidence them 2 got on first.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> Yes, you said that after I called you out on it.


But you said i never put it as speculation, when i admitted it was.



Joel said:


> No, it is not a 'heads up'. You give heads up to people who do not know. It was petty and ridiculous, which is fast summing your whole thought process up.


It wasn't ridiculous. It is Wimbledon, and i was just pointing that out. You said "English", and it shouldn't be reffered to that, even if you didn't say open after it




Joel said:


> I never said that. But all people will remember when years and years pass is who won at the Grand Slams.


Yes, but this is present day. Not 50 years from now. We are not talking about 50 years from now. Someone who is truely interested, will look deeper anyway. Thats research. 




Joel said:


> You took a jab at Murray first and then quickly said you were joking after he rebuffed your silly comment.


haha, didn't you even see the smiley i put on to symbol it was a joke? It was a joke, hence the . You obviously didn't see that, so keep your eyes open.



Joel said:


> Shoulda, woulda, coulda. At the end of the day it's a hasn't and didn't right now.


So it's becoming quite clear that your obsessed with these facts, without giving a fuck about it's context or it's cirumstances

Facts aren't everything you know and circumstances are important, as is the context. You have not once come up with anything that disregards Del Po's injuries as a factor here, your just pointing out that "The facts say this, the facts say that" without giving any context to your argument.



Joel said:


> What the hell are you talking about? Prime has nothing to do with age. It has to do with the level you are performing at. Djokovic and Federer was a dumb comparison as one is playing the best tennis of his life, whilst the other has seen his best days gone past.


Okay. I never said it has anything to do with age. In regards to Murray & Del Potro, Del Po played his best tennis in 2009 and hasn't hit those heights since. That therefore has been his 'prime' so far. But he's still got years ahead of him, so he could still yet hit his prime.

Murray is playiong better than ever atm, and so far this is his prime.

With Fed & Djokovic, i was brining up an example of what your doing here. Using facts without any substance, and guess what. You don't like thyat and call me out on it.



Joel said:


> If you asked Nadal, Djokovic and Federer would you rather play Murray or Ferrer at Roland Garros, who do you think they will choose?


I don't know. But IN MY OPINION, Ferrer is a bigger threat at RG than Murray atm.

But now your kinda speculating, which is what you have used against me here. Your implying that they would say Ferrer, but you don't know that.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I'd also like to add. If you look at the facts pre Roland Garros this year, then they would suggest that Tsonga wouldn't reach the semi finals of Roland Garros. Tsonga's record at Roland Garros before this event isn't good, but those facts have meant nothing here, because Jo has reached the semi finals beating all of his opponents in convincing fashion along the way.

If you took those facts, but looked deeper, then you would have noticed that Tsonga's level on clay has risen this year, judging by his performances during clay season. You look at his draw too, which gave him a big chance of a semi final here based on recent form. Those facts haven't meant much here, there's factors that you need to consider, and there you go.

Further proof that facts aren't everything


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Congrats on winning money Seabs :hb



nazzac said:


> But you said i never put it as speculation, when i admitted it was.


Yes, after I called you out on it. First of all you was acting like it was a fact and everyone must see it that way. The same way you try to push Shvedova, the Bundesliga, Dortmund, everything British is wrong, JMDP is the best there ever has been down our throats. You really make people hate things you like. You're the absolute *WORST* kind of sports fan.



nazzac said:


> It wasn't ridiculous. It is Wimbledon, and i was just pointing that out. You said "English", and it shouldn't be reffered to that, even if you didn't say open after it


It is ridiculous. It wasn't even part of the argument, but you being a very petty person, looked to point it out even though you're pointing something out to someone who knows. If I said "Australia, France, England and the United States", would you have said, "oh not Wimbledon is it's own private club, it's not in England"... I don't think so. That's the context that I meant it in. I didn't mean it by name, hence not putting the fucking word "*OPEN*" there. Are you satisfied?



nazzac said:


> Yes, but this is present day. Not 50 years from now. We are not talking about 50 years from now. Someone who is truely interested, will look deeper anyway. Thats research.


And presently, JMDP still hasn't done anything more at the French Open than Andy Murray to say he is a bigger threat. A lot of people can go and win tour titles. But then not translate that in the Slams. That's why I don't care what he's won here and there. If he isn't doing it in the Slams then he isn't going to be remembered.

And it's spelt "truly". Just a quick heads up, ok?



nazzac said:


> haha, didn't you even see the smiley i put on to symbol it was a joke? It was a joke, hence the . You obviously didn't see that, so keep your eyes open.


If it was by anyone else, I'd probably would have believed it was a joke. But we know how you feel about Murray. You're easy to read. Your intentions were clear.



nazzac said:


> So it's becoming quite clear that your obsessed with these facts, without giving a fuck about it's context or it's cirumstances
> 
> Facts aren't everything you know and circumstances are important, as is the context. You have not once come up with anything that disregards Del Po's injuries as a factor here, your just pointing out that "The facts say this, the facts say that" without giving any context to your argument.


I don't get it. Why am I the one who has to prove his injuries aren't the reasons for his worse win % than Murray's?





nazzac said:


> Okay. I never said it has anything to do with age. In regards to Murray & Del Potro, Del Po played his best tennis in 2009 and hasn't hit those heights since. That therefore has been his 'prime' so far. But he's still got years ahead of him, so he could still yet hit his prime.
> 
> Murray is playiong better than ever atm, and so far this is his prime.
> 
> With Fed & Djokovic, i was brining up an example of what your doing here. Using facts without any substance, and guess what. You don't like thyat and call me out on it.


Facts with no substance? Whose fault is it that JMDP went out there playing injured? All you want to do is use excuses. Your argument is, "he played injured and was young so he is better".



nazzac said:


> I don't know. But IN MY OPINION, Ferrer is a bigger threat at RG than Murray atm.
> 
> But now your kinda speculating, which is what you have used against me here. Your implying that they would say Ferrer, but you don't know that.


I don't know that, no. The only thing I can use is he has a higher win % at Roland Garros, has a better Grand Slam record and is higher ranked. I use these facts to speculate that they may say Murray.

You use fantasy to back up your speculation.

End of fucking story.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> Yes, after I called you out on it. First of all you was acting like it was a fact and everyone must see it that way. The same way you try to push Shvedova, the Bundesliga, Dortmund, everything British is wrong, JMDP is the best there ever has been down our throats. You really make people hate things you like. You're the absolute *WORST* kind of sports fan.


And Your acting like facts are everything. I never said that it's a complete fact that Del Po would have a better record than Murray. I said that Del Po being injured is a fact. Which it is. I also never said that JMDP is the best, i don't post much football section, so i don't exactly ram it down your throat. And lastly, if you don't like my posts then there's a simple thing to do. DON'T READ THEM

Also, you are only arguing with me here because Murray is involved. If it was Berdych, you wouldn't be arguing at all.



Joel said:


> It is ridiculous. It wasn't even part of the argument, but you being a very petty person, looked to point it out even though you're pointing something out to someone who knows. If I said "Australia, France, England and the United States", would you have said, "oh not Wimbledon is it's own private club, it's not in England"... I don't think so. That's the context that I meant it in. I didn't mean it by name, hence not putting the fucking word "*OPEN*" there. Are you satisfied?


Yes.



Joel said:


> And presently, JMDP still hasn't done anything more at the French Open than Andy Murray to say he is a bigger threat. A lot of people can go and win tour titles. But then not translate that in the Slams. That's why I don't care what he's won here and there. If he isn't doing it in the Slams then he isn't going to be remembered.
> 
> And it's spelt "truly". Just a quick heads up, ok?


But he has done it in the slams. He's won a slam, and reached the Semis at the French and was a few points from breaking Fed & possibly going on to win that match. If he won, he would have faced Soderling in the final, in a matchup that is good for Del Po.

I'm judging by what i've seen from both players on clay. You don't follow the tour week in and week out though so you wouldn't know about that.



Joel said:


> If it was by anyone else, I'd probably would have believed it was a joke. But we know how you feel about Murray. You're easy to read. Your intentions were clear.


Yes, i don't like Murray but that doesn't mean i can't make a joke with him involved. It was a joke, and not a cheap dig at Murray at all. I know Nige is a Murray fan, thats why i made that joke. Yet it's not him moaning, it's you.



Joel said:


> I don't get it. Why am I the one who has to prove his injuries aren't the reasons for his worse win % than Murray's?


Because your continuingly arguing with me here for starters. I also never said it's the sole reason for his %. Finally, you don't have an argument against Del Po's injuries being a factor, thats why you have said this.

Samoon also agrees with me, but you have never gone on at him. So why are you always going on at me?



Joel said:


> Facts with no substance? Whose fault is it that JMDP went out there playing injured? All you want to do is use excuses. Your argument is, "he played injured and was young so he is better".


Del Potro took time off for a serious injury. Injuries happen in sports, so it's not exactly JMDP's entire fault. The wrist injury came at a bad time, and has affected Juan's career. 

My argument is that injuries is a reason for his % being lower than Murray's. My other argument is, that he's more of a threat at RG than Murray imo. That is because of what i've seen from them both on clay. Murray's worst surface is clay, and JMDP is a good clay courter.



Joel said:


> I don't know that, no. The only thing I can use is he has a higher win % at Roland Garros, has a better Grand Slam record and is higher ranked. I use these facts to speculate that they may say Murray.


You use fantasy to back up your speculation.

End of fucking story.[/QUOTE]

Your being too general. There's other factors to include such as form, fitness etc... It's not as simple as all that. 

I am using, what i've seen to back up my points. Even though it may be speculation, a lot of opinions are based on speculation, as are predictions.

Take your prediction of Djokovic winning the CYGS this year. Pure speculation based on what you've seen from Djokovic.

Thats what i'm doing here with JMDP being a bigger threat at RG than Murray. Using what i've seen from both players to make that opinion.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Anyway, on another note. Tomorrow should be a good day of tennis. Nadal vs Djokovic is what some consider the real final here, and it would be hard to argue against the winner of the whole thing coming from this match. Nadal hasn't looked great until his 2 recent matches, but seems to be improving as he goes a long. Djokovic won their most recent meeting in Monte Carlo in a great performance. However, i feel that Nadal's improvements in his last 2 matches has edged the match in his favour imo. Rafa is the favourite against everyone on this surfacce, and although Djokovic beat him in MC, i feel Nadal will get over the line in a long 5 setter.

I'm going with Nadal in 5.

Tsonga vs Ferrer will give us a first non top 4 finalist in a slam since Del Potro in 2009. Finally that strangle hold is broken, and we can see someone different in a slam final. Tsonga has perhaps been the most impressive player so far in the tournament. Winning every match easily, performing well and not dropping a set. However, Ferrer has also been really impressive and like Tsonga hasn't dropped a set thus far. Ferrer leads the head 2 head 2-1 and is the better clay courter of the 2, but Tsonga is on form & in front of a home crowd. That makes this match really hard to call, and i predict a close one. But i think the crowd will push Jo over the line in 5 sets.

Tsonga in 5.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Tsgona in 5
Nadal in 5


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Novak in 5
Tsonga in 3

boom.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> Samoon also agrees with me, but you have never gone on at him. So why are you always going on at me?


Don't bring me into this pls. and btw why would he argue about this with me? I wasn't the one who started this argument, you were the one who started this argument with Nige, I wasn't the one arguing about this, you were the one arguing about this so it kinda makes sense for Joel to argue about this matter with you..



Seabs said:


> *
> Interesting that they've let Nadal/Djokovic on first tomorrow. That match could go really long and Tsonga/Ferrer could easily spill over to Saturday. Doubt it's a coincidence them 2 got on first.*


That's great news for me, don't need to stay till late to watch this match. I hope this match doesn't last very long so I can be able to watch Tsonga/Ferrer. Can't wait!

Going with Nadal in 5 and Tsonga in 4.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Rafa in 4. Borerrer in 3.

Sharapova/Azarenka was great tennis with the volume down. Disgraceful levels of grunting in that third set. Serena is going to demolish Maria


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Don't bring me into this pls. and btw why would he argue about this with me? I wasn't the one who started this argument, you were the one who started this argument with Nige, I wasn't the one arguing about this, you were the one arguing about this so it kinda makes sense for Joel to argue about this matter with you.


Yeah, your right. Sorry about that.

Saw an interesting stat just now.

Players who have beaten others in all 4 slams...


Roger Federer vs David Nalbandian 
AO 2004: Federer def. Nalbandian 7-5 6-4 5-7 6-3
USO 2005: Federer def. Nalbandian 6-2 6-4 6-1
RG 2006: Federer def. Nalbandian 3-6 6-4 5-2 RET.
W 2011: Federer def. Nalbandian 6-4 6-2 6-4

Rafael Nadal vs Andy Murray 
AO 2007: Nadal def. Murray 6-7 6-4 4-6 6-3 6-1
W 2008: Nadal def. Murray 6-3 6-2 6-4 / W 2010: 6-4 7-6 6-4 / W 2011: 5-7 6-2 6-2 6-4
RG 2011: Nadal def. Murray 6-4 7-5 6-4
USO 2011: Nadal def. Murray 6-4 6-2 3-6 6-2

Roger Federer vs Novak Djokovic
AO 2007: Federer def. Djokovic 6-2 7-5 6-3
USO 2007: Federer def. Djokovic 7-6 7-6 6-4 / US 2008 6-3 5-7 7-5 6-2 / US 2009 7-6 7-5 7-5
RG 2011: Federer def. Djokovic 7-6 6-3 3-6 7-6
W 2012: Federer def. Djokovic 6-3 3-6 6-4 6-3

Andy Murray vs Marin Cilic
RG 2009: Murray def. Cilic 7-5 7-6 6-1
AO 2010: Murray def. Cilic 3-6 6-4 6-4 6-2
W 2012: Murray def. Cilic 7-5 6-2 6-3
USO 2012: Murray def. Cilic 3-6 7-6 6-2 6-0

If Novak beats Nadal today, then that goes onto the list too.
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Got a class during Novak vs Rafa, but i'm going to try & stream it during it. I should be home in time to watch Jo (hopefully) beat Ferrer


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fed/Roddick would also make that list if they played at RG, also Fed/hewitt


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

This has got a bit out of hand hasn't it?!



nazzac said:


> Yes, i don't like Murray but that doesn't mean i can't make a joke with him involved. It was a joke, and not a cheap dig at Murray at all. *I know Nige is a Murray fan*, thats why i made that joke. Yet it's not him moaning, it's you.


:lol

I don't mind Murray and only support him because he's British but I prefer Del Potro and always have.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> This has got a bit out of hand hasn't it?!


Yeah, it probs did get out of hand




Nige™ said:


> :lol
> 
> I don't mind Murray and only support him because he's British but I prefer Del Potro and always have.



Really? Never knew, i guess you learn something new everyday :lol

I was under the impression your a fan of Andy's for some reason


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Must be a first, the men's final on a Friday! Glad I got the day off.

Sunday will be a complete anti-climax if it's Ferrer in the final. At least Tsonga will make it interesting. The normally disrespectful French crowd will really make it a great atmosphere if he's in the final.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Anything other than a Djokovic/Tsonga Final and I'll be pissed. Less pissed about Nadal/Tsonga. Ferrer going through would be such a buzzkill. It's naive to rule him out straight away but eh, not good chances.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Agreed. Ferrer really needs to GTFO. Nadal too.

Also, nazzac trying to claim Murray is my favourite is laughable. I'm just a fan of the sport. I don't really dislike anyone, except Del Potro, Nishikori and Shvedova for obvious reasons.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^LOOOOOL

Ferrer that guy I feel deserves at least one final, but I jsut don't want to watch him lol


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

If Ferrer goes through then I don't think I would even bother watching the final tbh. Tsonga better win tonight.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Which match is first?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Joel said:


> Agreed. Ferrer really needs to GTFO. Nadal too.
> 
> Also, nazzac trying to claim Murray is my favourite is laughable. I'm just a fan of the sport. I don't really dislike anyone, except Del Potro, Nishikori and Shvedova for obvious reasons.


:lmao

Joel you little minx you! Don't forget the hipsters of Brands & Paire.

Really wanna bet on Djokovic & Ferrer winning but not sure. More convinced about that bitch Ferrer ruining things and producing the worst Grand Slam final in a while.



Samoon said:


> If Ferrer goes through then I don't think I would even bother watching the final tbh. Tsonga better win tonight.


Totally agree.



Tyler Durden said:


> Which match is first?


Nadal/Djokovic now any minute.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Tyler Durden said:


> Which match is first?


Nadal/Djokovic


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

YESS!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Nadal takes the first set!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

COME ON DJOKO


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

This is the technical final anyway. A shame that the draw worked out how it did.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

These two will play in many more finals to come


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol Nadal is so superstitious


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Brutal demolition this third set. Novak has to find something or it'll be done.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

He tanked this set after he got broken.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

PLEASE GET THIS SET!!!!!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Nadal is serving for the match

Edit: Novak breaks back, into a tiebreak now, I have feeling Novak will win this tie break and this will go into a 5th set.

Edit: And I was right, this will go into a 5th set.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

DJOKOVIC SURVIVES!!!!!!!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Incredible tennis.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Amazing match


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Did you guys just see that fucking point Nadal won? OMG, unbelievable


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It's like Nadal has a gameshark.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Fucking hell Nole :sad:


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Fuck, what a fucking incredible match!!! Nadal is such a beast on clay, fantastic effort from Djokovic. Really enjoyable match.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice sportsmanship Luckdal.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*5th set and end of the 4th was great. Let's be honest though, up to that point it was disappointing. Novak was off his game for a long part. Lost his way halfway through Set 1. Started Set 2 off really bad until a surge of games at the end partly through him stepping up and partly Nadal stepping down. Set 3 Novak clearly gave up on at 3-0. 4th set he was way below Rafa again until another surge at the end. Thankfully the 5th set was great though. Novak blew it big time running into the net. Would have held serve there on the next point and ended up losing his serve, his break and ultimately the match. Rafa deserved to win but for as below par as Novak was for the majority of the match he'll be mad that he blew the match in the end. 

Backstage politician Rafa could easily get his way here and force Tsonga/Ferrer to carry over to Saturday. Rafa's Final to capitulate now. Can't say he doesn't deserve it. Record at Roland Garros is just fantasy stuff. *


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

4th and 5th sets just involved Nadull hitting lucky lines, Djokovich getting a crucial point stolen from him by the umpire and some terrible smashes from Novak. Not exactly high quality.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Tsonga is WOATing like hell.

Fuck this day of tennis.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

WTF is this shit Tsonga?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Karma101 said:


> 4th and 5th sets just involved Nadull hitting lucky lines, Djokovich getting a crucial point stolen from him by the umpire and some terrible smashes from Novak. Not exactly high quality.


*You've clearly got a raging bias against Rafa but lucky lines is hilarious and the umpire got the net call spot on.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> Agreed. Ferrer really needs to GTFO. Nadal too.
> 
> Also, nazzac trying to claim Murray is my favourite is laughable. I'm just a fan of the sport. I don't really dislike anyone, except Del Potro, Nishikori and Shvedova for obvious reasons.


lol, you called me petty? You dislike them 3 because i like them? Ridiculous excuse to dislike someone. If you don't like the way they play tennis then fair enough, but disliking someone because i like them is just stupid. And why the hell would you dislike Kei anyway? I've hardly over-hyped him at all, so thats just stupid too. I feel that a lot of players get over-hyped across the internet, but i don't dislike them because of it.

This whole argument is down to your agenda with me isn't it? It was nothing to do with what i said, it was because it was me that said it. If someone else said the same thing, you wouldn't have bothered. You used that as a chance to fuel your agenda with me which you've had ever since we had that argument in the football thread a few weeks a go.

@Nige. Brands & Paire isn't a hipster thing, it's a cult thing


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Anyway great final set to Rafa & Nole. Some insane shot making from Rafa especially. I think Nadal deserved it in the end, but it was a good match. Nole comes the closest to beating him since Soderling did, so he's getting closer. Rafa's return has been amazing. Hasn't failed to reach a final this year, top of the race rankings, it's almost like he never left. He has the chance to be the first person to win 8 of the same slam on Sunday, and if he ends up playing Ferrer, then i will root for him to do it. His domination of RG is incredible to say the least.

Tsonga in the first set was awful. Not playing aggressively, his serve was really off. It was easy pickings for Ferrer who is always consistent. However, Tsonga has started this 2nd set a lot better and leads 3-0 in the 2nd. Allez!!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Ferrer brings it back to 3-3

Ferrer broke for 4-3, but Jo breaks back. This match is poor so far imo


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Dislike them cause you shove your favourites down the throats of the poor members of this forum. You've made me hate them which sucks, cause I liked Del Potro (didn't even know of Kei nor Shvedova really). 

Agenda? With you? Lol. Just lol.

Moving on. Looks likely we will get the final no one really wants. Except Spain.


----------



## uknoww (Apr 2, 2012)

nadal vs djokovic = the greatest rivalry in tennis history


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> Dislike them cause you shove your favourites down the throats of the poor members of this forum. You've made me hate them which sucks, cause I liked Del Potro (didn't even know of Kei nor Shvedova really).
> 
> Agenda? With you? Lol. Just lol.
> 
> Moving on. Looks likely we will get the final no one really wants. Except Spain.


I just think thats a poor reason to dislike them, but whatever. I admit that i really over did it with Shvedova. I openly admitted that and apologised a while back for that one. Haven't done that in months now. I do sometimes over do it with Del Po, but i believe that his injury is one of the most unfortunate to happen, because he was looking like he'd be apart of this big 4 at that time. I don't really recall every going on about Kei that much except from his Tokyo win, which was exciting for me being a fan of his and seeing him win that tournament, playing some good tennis along the way.

Okay, you don't have an agenda with me. But it does come across that way with you calling me 'hipster' a few times recently (which i am really not, and if you knew me personally you would know how stupid calling me a hipster sounds), and saying i'm the worst type of sports fan.

I'm happy now to put an end to this, and move on. Agreed?

Anyway, i agree with your last point. Ferrer takes the 2nd set TB, and it looks like he's got a foot in the final. Looks like i'll be rooting for Nadal then, unless Jo turns this around. Disapointed in Jo's performance in this match. Not on the level he's been playing at in before this match. Still happy with a semi final result though, as it's progress from last year.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Nadal is looking forward to his 8th French Open

He will beat either one of these 2 easily


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Rafa will win his 8th title here. Said it before he returned


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> Rafa will win his 8th title here. Said it before he returned


He's only lost once at the French Open and that was to Soderling in 2009, he really is the kind of clay


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Soderling played amazing tennis in that match. Thats the kinda of tennis you need to beat Rafa here unless your Djokovic. Ferrer isn't capable of providing that tennis, but Tsonga is. Thats why the final vs Tsonga looked way more interesting. Ferrer will probs get beaten in 3 by Rafa who has got better & better in this tournament.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> Soderling played amazing tennis in that match. Thats the kinda of tennis you need to beat Rafa here unless your Djokovic. Ferrer isn't capable of providing that tennis, but Tsonga is. Thats why the final vs Tsonga looked way more interesting. Ferrer will probs get beaten in 3 by Rafa who has got better & better in this tournament.


Yeah I can only see straight sets really to Nadal


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Joel said:


> *Dislike them cause you shove your favourites down the throats of the poor members of this forum. You've made me hate them which sucks,* cause I liked Del Potro (didn't even know of Kei nor Shvedova really).
> 
> Agenda? With you? Lol. Just lol.
> 
> Moving on. Looks likely we will get the final no one really wants. Except Spain.


*You do do this btw. nazzac, not Joel. You won't realise it but you push your opinions on your favourites way too hard to the point of infuriation. I've seen a lot of people do this irl (this forum is just fantasy fyi) and they never realise they're doing it. You make so much of a point of pushing how good a guy like Brands or Paire or whoever your flavour of the month is that it just gets annoying to have to listen to it. At least Del Po makes it to the second week of slams I guess. I'll give you a different example, a lot of football fans don't rate Hart any more because of the ridiculous acclaim the British media give him. If they didn't rate him at all then I can almost guarantee the general feeling towards Hart would be much more positive. The general reaction of others to having someone who they don't rate forced down their throats unjustifiably is to then overstate their opinion of them in the opposite direction.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *You do do this btw. nazzac, not Joel. You won't realise it but you push your opinions on your favourites way too hard to the point of infuriation. I've seen a lot of people do this irl (this forum is just fantasy fyi) and they never realise they're doing it. You make so much of a point of pushing how good a guy like Brands or Paire or whoever your flavour of the month is that it just gets annoying to have to listen to it. At least Del Po makes it to the second week of slams I guess. I'll give you a different example, a lot of football fans don't rate Hart any more because of the ridiculous acclaim the British media give him. If they didn't rate him at all then I can almost guarantee the general feeling towards Hart would be much more positive. The general reaction of others to having someone who they don't rate forced down their throats unjustifiably is to then overstate their opinion of them in the opposite direction.*


Yes i do, and i've openly admitted to it. I don't realise i'm doing it at the time, but after i realise that i might be pushing it too far. I don't mean to push that much, it just kinda happens you know. But i like having dicussions & debates, it's something i've always done, and in the heat of a debate especially, people want to get their opinion across so much that they push it too much. I guess i'm like that too.

I made a post apologising for doing that with Shvedova, because i realised how much i tried to push her down your throats, and that i was wrong. I don't think i've done it since.

The thing is, that he brought up Kei, and i don't remember shoving Kei down your throats much tbh. But if i did, then if you could explain how i did, then that would be appreciated for next time.

I have strong opinions. A lot of people do, and i'm guessing you've guys have pushed something down peoples throats at least once in your life. Some just do it more than others . I know it's annoying, because i have the Prem rubbed down my throat everyday by different people, but i also realise i do it too with other things, even though i don't realise it at the time like you said.

Another thing though. Try not to hate the players i support just because i may shove them down your throats every now & again. It may annoy you, but thats with me, not the player.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

David Ferrer will once again bend over for Nadal to get spanked. Dam


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Said Ferrer would make the French Final and everyone laughed at me[/smug]

Sadly it's impossible to see even beyond 3-0 Rafa. Womens could be similar too if Serena is on form. Lack of highly competitive games at this slam has been a slight disappointment. *


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

So disappointed in the French Open final...

Djokovic/Tsonga would have been so good. The atmosphere would have been electric. You would have either got Djokovic getting his career grand slam or Tsonga winning his first...in France. Instead we're going to have Nadal dominating Ferrer like he always does to win yet another French Open title. I doubt the match will be much good either.

I'm happy for Ferrer to get to the final here but he doesn't have the weapons to hurt a top player like Nadal, even if he's playing really really well. Tsonga is at least a guy who can cause an upset if he's on the top of his game. The final will be tame in comparison to the excellent Djokovic/Nadal semi we got today unfortunately.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Both finals will be 1 sided beatdowns


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Really hope Maria wins, don't care about Nadal or Ferrer though don't really enjoy either


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I stopped watching after the first set cause I was really tired, Tsonga lost in straight sets, fuck this. why? Why did Ferrer have to win? Now we are going get such a boring final.



chr1st0 said:


> Really hope Maria wins, don't care about Nadal or Ferrer though don't really enjoy either


I would love to see Maria win, but how the fuck is she going to win against Serena? She probably will get thrashed.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Serena in 3
Nadal in 3


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> I stopped watching after the first set cause I was really tired, Tsonga lost in straight sets, fuck this. why? Why did Ferrer have to win? Now we are going get such a boring final.


You missed nothing mate. Tsonga was good for 3 games in the 2nd set and thats it. The rest of the time he was poor. Ferrer didn't have to do anything to win really. Very poor match & performance from Jo.

The finals...

Serena in 2

Nadal in 3

This may turn out to be the biggest NIDfest ever. Serena owns Sharapova, and Nadal owns Ferrer. I would be suprised if Nadal or Serena drop a set tbh.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nadal/Djokovic will be the last match I watch at the French this year


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Looking ahead to Wimbledon now. Gonna be a great tournament


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I'd be surprised if Serena/Sharapova is a walkover. Serena should win in 2 but it should be competitive for at least the 1st set. 

Paddy Power paid out on Rafa winning outright already. ha.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Would Serena be GOAT if she wins


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I would still say that Steffi is GOAT, but Serena is the best of this era no doubt


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Pissed off I didn't go for the final forecast double of Serena beats Sharapova and Nadal beats Ferrer before the QF's @ 5.89/1. I just chucked £25 on the women's @ 11/8 and £50 on them meeting in the final at evens. Fucking livid! Knew that'd happen.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

What a shame that both tournaments will be virtual walkovers.

Novak's mind still fucks with him in spite of all the success, and Rafa is just the king of Roland Garros. How I yearn for an in prime Kuerten vs in prime Rafa match on clay.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Bullseye said:


> What a shame that both tournaments will be virtual walkovers.
> 
> *Novak's mind still fucks with him in spite of all the success*, and Rafa is just the king of Roland Garros. How I yearn for an in prime Kuerten vs in prime Rafa match on clay.


*Explain pls.*


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Nadal :hb :cheer


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Explain pls.*


In certain circumstances, when the going gets tough, his mind starts to plague him. It was evident at stages during last years final, it was evident in 2011 when he lost the semi to Federer, and it was evident last night during the game that when certain calls went against him, his mind plagued him and effected his performance.

It's a huge factor when Rafa just keeps on keeping on, and can exploit the drop in mentality.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Serena too GOAT again. Sharapova looked a lot better against her than recent times, but yeah, was never going to happen.

Lol at her speaking in French.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Serena wins 6-4, 6-4. Gotta say, it was a much better than final than what I expected. At least Sharapova made her fight for it.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I disagree on Djokovic being mentally weak. He's one of the best pressure players mentally.

At least it was competitive and not a walkover. Serena's just too GOAT. At least it's fun watching Serena beast the fuck out of a match. *


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

In certain circumstances, Seabs. It's not as frequent as it used to be, but at certain times, especially at the French, they rear their head and cripple his ability to dominate the game.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*At the French perhaps due to him never winning it. Anywhere else and I'd say he's the strongest mentally on the tour right now.*


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

My whole point was to do with the French


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'll go ahead and say I consider Serena the GOAT. I think she would be the best player in any era to be honest. She's just supreme in almost all areas. That serve is just out of this world, her ground strokes are incredible and she's very good at the net too, she doesn't really have any major weakness. To be the age she is now and still dominate the game in the way she is, is incredible. I wouldn't be shocked to see her go to 20 + slams, possibly even near 25. She's already said she'll be aiming for Rio for the 2016 Olympics and with the run she's on now, who knows how far she can go.

Maria played a good match, and looked like she could be up for causing an upset early on but Serena was just that bit more better in every way, like she always seems to be against Maria. It's must be demoralising for her to have lost so many times, and for so many years though. 

All in all, it was an entertaining final. Serena bulldozes through...I'm just wondering how far her winning streak can go now.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Greatest in her era, definitely, but of all time is a pointless discussion due to all the changes that have occurred. Navratalova is arguably the greatest, and cases can be made for Stefi Graf and Martina Hingis.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Bullseye said:


> Greatest in her era, definitely, but of all time is a pointless discussion due to all the changes that have occurred. Navratalova is arguably the greatest, and cases can be made for Stefi Graf and Martina Hingis.


I guess discussions of greatest are redundant, but the power she has is undeniable even without all the changes in the game, technology etc, and I'd say it's almost a fact that she has the greatest women's serve of all time. I think in a couple of years when she's undoubtedly won a whole lot more slam titles and overtaken the record of 18, people will seriously be considering her a major legend of the game and possibly the GOAT.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

There is no one on the WTA that is built like Serena that can stop Serena so for now she will dominate further


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Serena is one of the greatest of all time no doubt. But i look at what Steffi Graf achieved throughout her career.

377 weeks at number 1

22 Grand Slam titles

Plus she won the calender year golden slam, winning all slams plus olympic gold.

Only player to win 5 straight grand slams 

IMO, she's the womens GOAT.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*She's the greatest of my generation. Just looking at STATS will tell you that. Just imagine how much she would had won without the mental/health problems over the years. Right now the only person who can beat Serena is Serena. Comparing with players from generations you haven't lived through is basically impossible anyway.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Serena will retain her Wimbledon title too.

Last time we saw her on grass she destroyed everyone.

The mens side is hard to predict though


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Atleast Sharapova did not toally get destroyed. Serena is one of the GOATS


----------



## uknoww (Apr 2, 2012)

nadal won 3-0


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Water is wet.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Why is Usain Bolt there?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Can't say that wasn't expected, straight sets as well was always a certainty sadly. He is the king on clay


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Wimbledon will be much more open at least. Novak/Andy/Rafa are all very strong favourites and Federer/Del Potro/Berdych are all pretty decent outside shots. My money's on Murray.*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I think Murray will be tough to beat but I don't think he'll win it this year at least


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Wimbledon will be much more open at least. Novak/Andy/Rafa are all very strong favourites and Federer/Del Potro/Berdych are all pretty decent outside shots. My money's on Murray.*


No Tsonga 

He's the best player on grass outside the big 4 imo. 

Anyway, the final was NID. Nadal is just too good at Roland Garros. With this win, Rafa becomes the first player to win 8 of the same Grand Slam. Nobody has dominated a slam quite like Rafa has with Roland Garros. Incredible.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## uknoww (Apr 2, 2012)

nadal is the king of clay


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I knew there was one I forget but I couldn't remember who it was. Yeah, Tsonga is a dark horse but I think he's got the last chance of reaching the final of them 4.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *I knew there was one I forget but I couldn't remember who it was. Yeah, Tsonga is a dark horse but I think he's got the last chance of reaching the final of them 4.*


I wouldn't consider Fed a dark horse really, so here i'm just going to talk about the other 3.

A lot depends on the draw obviously. Tsonga is the better grass courter out of the 3, but he's arguably the weakest mentally. Del Potro is perhaps the weakest grass courter out them, but he's the strongest mentally.

All 3 should really reach the Quarters imo. Whoever goes the furthest may depend on the draw


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Nadal was always going to win today, Ferrer tried to make it difficult for him and managed it on a few occasions but it was never in doubt. He's the king of clay, the only guy who's got a shot of beating him on clay is Djokovic who could do it at some point.

But onto the grass! Queens next week will be a good indicator of how Murray's playing. I think he'll be tough to beat at Wimbledon, but without watching him play since his injury it's difficult to predict how he'll do. I think grass suits his game very well though and he's in with a shout of winning, along with Djokovic and obviously Nadal as the big three contenders. Federer is still defending champion and has a shot at it, along with guys like Del Potro, Tsonga, Berdych too. Should be a really great tournament. My favourites for the title are:

1. Rafael Nadal
2. Andy Murray
3. Novak Djokovic
4. Roger Federer
5. Jo Wilfred Tsonga

I consider Nadal as favourite at the moment. It might change after Queens, depending on what happens there.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, only Djokovic can really match Nadal from the baseline on clay. The only other way is a heavy hitter on fire like Soderling in 2009.

I think Nadal may win you know. If he reaches the 2nd week, then i think he will because thats when the court slows down and starts to favour players like Rafa. Biggest chance of Rafa losing is perhaps the first week when the court is fast. Murray is interesting because if you describe his basic style you would think he'd suit clay courts & slow hard courts but he doesn't really. His Slice, Counter punching and serve translate well on grass.

A lot will depend on the draw of course. I'm looking forward to next week to see where some player's level are at on grass.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

12 slams, only 5 more to reach Federer's record 

Wimbledon should be really interesting, its going to be much more open, the most open out all slams imo. Quite hard to predict who will win really, I'm not sure. Need to see how the players are playing in grass next week.



nazzac said:


> All 3 should really reach the Quarters imo. Whoever goes the furthest may depend on the draw


Berdych is prone to an upset in the earlier rounds though, I'm not saying I don't expect him to reach the quarters but he is more danger of losing in the earlier rounds than the other 3. Just like this year in RG, last year in Wimbledon and the Olympics.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow, I just got to know about this, has anyone else seen this? Fucking crazy stuff.

Before that, there was also another incident during the match were two people were protesting about gay marriage if I'm not wrong. Crazy.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^^^Fucking crazy, I mean that's happened multiple times at French now, get their fucking security sorted, what if that guy had a weapon


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> 12 slams, only 5 more to reach Federer's record
> 
> Wimbledon should be really interesting, its going to be much more open, the most open out all slams imo. Quite hard to predict who will win really, I'm not sure. Need to see how the players are playing in grass next week.


And 2 more to match Sampras :argh:




Samoon said:


> Berdych is prone to an upset in the earlier rounds though, I'm not saying I don't expect him to reach the quarters but he is more danger of losing in the earlier rounds than the other 3. Just like this year in RG, last year in Wimbledon and the Olympics.



True. Berdych always seems prone to an upset, but they seen to come in one of the slams every year. Depending on the draw (he could get Gulbis again in the first round, or some other dangerous floater), i think he should be good enough for the Quarters, but it wouldn't suprise me to see him lose early again.

Tsonga can be a real mug at times, but this year he seems less prone to an upset really. His mental game has improved in that regard, so i don't see him losing early unless he gets some dangerous floater or lower seed.

Del Po still has the jury out on him because of his recent injuries and grass being his worst surface. Last year however, he was the 12th seed or something which meant he drew one of the top 8 in the 4th round. Out of all of them it was his bad matchup in Ferrer. If he's healthy enough i expect him to make the Quarters here.

This would be my favourite QF line up...

Nadal-Ferrer
Murray-Berdych
Djokovic-Del Potro
Federer-Tsonga

I think that line up has the most posibilities of 'upsets'. Nadal will most likely beat Ferrer,but Berdych has a tight h2h with Murray and has caused him trouble in the past. Del Potro beat Djokovic on this surface at the Olympics, although it's different over 5 sets. Tsonga vs Federer on grass will be a good match i reckon, and with Jo's recent win over him & his Wimbledon 2011 win at the same stage, Tsonga has a chance of the semis again.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Pretty crazy to think five years ago Fed was on 12 and Nadal was on 4


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Which lower seed or unseeded players do you think could cause a lot of damage at Wimbledon?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Gulbis


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I see Inverdale has made his way to Queens Club...


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Of course he has...the guys everywhere!

Wimbledon should be really really great this year. Upsets could happen and it's going to be really interesting to see Nadal playing on grass after his shock exit last year, how Murray plays and if his injury has disappeared and if Djokovic can get back the grass form he had when he won it in 2011, not to mention Federer trying to defend his title. I know he's not a big of a threat in the other slams it seems, but grass is still his favourite surface.

Queens should be pretty good this year too. Murray making his return, Del Potro making his, Tsonga and Berdych. Looking forward to seeing what happens there...I generally just love the grass month, it should be longer.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Tyler Durden said:


> ^^^^Fucking crazy, I mean that's happened multiple times at French now, get their fucking security sorted, what if that guy had a weapon


*lol what? They got him before anyone even noticed him. They pretty much did a perfect job once they saw the threat and everyone was quick to commend them for it.*


nazzac said:


> Which lower seed or unseeded players do you think could cause a lot of damage at Wimbledon?


*Paire and Brands.

(this is where I'd insert a smiley but Rush's whores having been paying his bills this month)*


vampyr said:


> I see Inverdale has made his way to Queens Club...


*I think he usually does the Wimbledon highlights. Thankfully we have the GOAT Sue Barker for Wimbledon.*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

A good win for Hewitt there, still a great player to watch!

I see Sharapova is in Queens to support her boyfriend!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Paire and Brands.
> 
> (this is where I'd insert a smiley but Rush's whores having been paying his bills this month)*


All seriousness, i watch a bit of the Brands match in Halle and he seemed to be struggling with his movement a lot. He fell countless of times during the match and ended up losing in straights. I hope that he gets some more practice on grass, so he can sort it out for Wimbledon


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

vampyr said:


> A good win for Hewitt there, still a great player to watch!
> 
> I see Sharapova is in Queens to support her boyfriend!


who??/


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

I think Sharapova is dating Dimitrov. He's a quality player that kid and he's only quite young. He is the one to watch in my opinion. Not surprised Hewitt got the victory as he's very good on grass even when old and washed out. 

Hopefully Baghdatis can pick up a victory against Gulbis tonight. He needs to get on some kind of winning streak to build up his confidence once again. Gulbis will be a tough task though.

Monfils/Raonic is the highlight match for today.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lucky dude, better than Sasha...


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Would be nice to see Federer win Halle, it would build up his confidence going into Wimbledon and I think he should now that Rafa withdrew from it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

THought Nadal would play in Queens


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Rafa wants to rest for Wimbledon, and i can't blame him after his RG final.

Del Po makes his return today against a dangerous grasscourter Malisse. He could easily lose this match


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Did Haas win Halle last year? Hope he can sustain some form on grass again this year. Really excited for Wimbledon. It's just ridiculous how much.

I'd be amazed if the winner didn't come from Novak, Rafa & Murray. Tsonga & Berdych threats, maybe Berdych more so if he can get into the second week having already made a final three years after beating Fed & Novak back-to-back before being whooped by Rafa in the final. At least the odds are massively against Ferrer going past the QF.

Will be interesting to see the seedings, Rafa especially.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Man amazed at this late Haas run


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Del Po had a scare against Malisse and Paire out.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Po had a tough opponent on this surface for his return match. Glad he was able to get through because he needs match practice.

Paire is just so random :lol. One minute he looks like a beast, and next he's losing to low ranked players. Anyway, Llodra got through so thats a good thing. The last true serve & Volley player left on tour really.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Nige™;19506041 said:


> Will be interesting to see the seedings, Rafa especially.


Since Rafa withdrew from Halle, I believe he will be seeded 5th in Wimbledon because if I'm not wrong Ferrer's recent record on grass is better than Rafa's. So we can get Djoko/Rafa, Fed/Rafa, Murray/Rafa or Ferrer/Rafa in the QF. I just hope its Ferrer/Rafa in the QF cause having the other 3 matches in the QF would be awful.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Del Po had a tough opponent on this surface for his return match. Glad he was able to get through because he needs match practice.
> 
> Paire is just so random :lol. One minute he looks like a beast, and next he's losing to low ranked players. Anyway, Llodra got through so thats a good thing. The last true serve & Volley player left on tour really.


Seems like everyone you support


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> Seems like everyone you support


Sampras? 

Anyway, i support the players i do because i like watching them play tennis. Losing to some randomers is just apart of it. At least i'm not looking for glory & supporting the best players all the time.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I hope we get a Ferrer/Rafa QF at Wimbledon so the boring Ferrer can't make the semis.

Too many people are overlooking Federer, and I think he'll have that extra little bit of motivation to equal Rafa's record. If not, it'll be a lot tougher to oust him in London than Paris.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea Fed gonna do better than make the QF in London


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> Yea Fed gonna do better than make the QF in London


Depends on who he draws. He could end up with Rafa in his Quarter (i hope not). Or he could end up with Tsonga in his Quarter, or Berdych. All 3 are capable of beating Federer here. Nothing is set in stone here.

If he draws Del Po then i would tip Federer for the semis though


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol worry about Berdych even making the QF


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Of course it depends on who he draws, I said it's a lot tougher to beat him in London than in Paris.

The first few matches will show just where his head is, especially after being demolished by Tsonga.

I'm kind of hoping to see a Djokovic/Federer final because the tennis would be amazing between those two on the grass. That's no disservice to Rafa or Murray, just a personal preference.

As far as the women go, they should just hand Serena the crown now and have the tournament for 2nd place, unless someone can step up and overcome her.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> Lol worry about Berdych even making the QF


He's had his round 1 exit of the year in Paris 



Bullseye said:


> Of course it depends on who he draws, I said it's a lot tougher to beat him in London than in Paris.
> 
> The first few matches will show just where his head is, especially after being demolished by Tsonga.
> 
> ...


Of course it's tougher to beat him on grass than clay. Not denying that at all. I'm just pointing out that he's not a lock for the semis even on grass. 

I agree with that final. Djokovic/Federer matches are always good


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nadal has already qualified for the World Tour finals. See you there Rafa!!

Who do you think will join him?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> Nadal has already qualified for the World Tour finals. See you there Rafa!!
> 
> Who do you think will join him?


Murray
Djokovic
Federer
Ferrer
Tsonga
Berdych
Del Potro




Bullseye said:


> Of course it depends on who he draws, I said it's a lot tougher to beat him in London than in Paris.
> 
> The first few matches will show just where his head is, especially after being demolished by Tsonga.
> 
> I'm kind of hoping to see a Djokovic/Federer final because the tennis would be amazing between those two on the grass. That's no disservice to Rafa or Murray, just a personal preference.


Agree with this, Fed/Novak matches are always great to watch, last year's semis was pretty enjoyable.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> He's had his round 1 exit of the year in Paris
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That match last year was one of my fave


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Hewitt beat Dimitrov.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Kei loses in 3 to Youzhny.  Llodra pulls out 

Not good signs. Tsonga will lose now


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Tsonga surely won't lose Roger Vasselin. What kind of fan are you nazzac? Have faith.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

So much raaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Destiny said:


> Tsonga surely won't lose Roger Vasselin. What kind of fan are you nazzac? Have faith.


Tsonga has lost to worse, but he should win if he gets on court.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Shut up nazzac "


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsonga won in 3 sets


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

:clap


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Potro is a beast, knocking out our prospects :blake


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Del Potro/Hewitt should be good.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hewitt to upset


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I fancy Hewitt for an upset too. Del Po doesn't look 100% here


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Del Potro to win 6-0,6-1


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer wins 6-0, 6-0.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

SECOND DOUBLE BAGEL OF HIS CAREER


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> Hewitt to upset





Tyler Durden said:


> Del Potro to win 6-0,6-1


Make your mind up 

Berdych vs Cilic then Hewitt vs Del Po. Should be a good few hours


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Samoon said:


> Federer wins 6-0, 6-0.


GOAT


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

The double bagel was only against Zverev. Nothing to rave about.

Del Po about to level it up against Hewitt.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I had a feeling Hewitt would win and i was right. 

Tsonga cruised to victory against Kudla. Faces Murray tomorrow.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Paire vs Llodra have been drawn against each other in that Netherlands tournament next week :mark:

Last time they met, they had a confrontation during the match but it wasn't televised. I hope this is televised because this could be great for many reasons


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> The double bagel was only against Zverev. Nothing to rave about.
> 
> Del Po about to level it up against Hewitt.


if it was a triple bagel against Nadal then it'd be impressive yeah?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer is going to face Haas today, it's not gonna be easy for sure, Haas is the defending champion and is in great form recently so he could cause Federer some trouble but I expect Fed to win. I think he will in 2 close sets.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fed in 3


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

2 good matches. Federer vs Haas, and Tsonga vs Murray.

Allez Jo!!!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Tyler Durden said:


> if it was a triple bagel against Nadal then it'd be impressive yeah?


Well obviously!

A double bagel against a nobody is pretty rare but people shouldn't be pulling their pants down over it.



Samoon said:


> Federer is going to face Haas today, it's not gonna be easy for sure, Haas is the defending champion and is in great form recently so he could cause Federer some trouble but I expect Fed to win. I think he will in 2 close sets.


Think people said the same last year when Haas beat him!

Fed will start favourite and rightly so. I just hope it's on TV. That & Murray/Jo will be good to watch.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Brands double bageled Andreev this year in Monte Carlo Qualifying, and Brands can't return for shit 

I think the most impressive thing about the double bagel that Federer handed the double bagel out on grass, where it's much harder to do so


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Murray/Tsonga is on TV. Don't think the Fed match is but Paddy Power are streaming the whole tournament so it'll be on there.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Brands double bageled Andreev this year in Monte Carlo Qualifying, and Brands can't return for shit
> 
> I think the most impressive thing about the double bagel that Federer handed the double bagel out on grass, where it's much harder to do so


Federer's best surface so no surprise. Impressive for Brands because the gap between him & Andreev isn't as big.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Murray in 3
Cilic in 3
Federer in 3
Gasquet in 2


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

Who won the French Open? When's the next grand slam?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nadal and Wimbledon


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Nige™;19658641 said:


> Well obviously!
> 
> A double bagel against a nobody is pretty rare but people shouldn't be pulling their pants down over it.
> 
> ...


Yeah I guess, I wouldn't be surprised if Haas wins, especially with how well he has been playing recently

As for the other matches: 

Tsonga in 3
Hewitt in 3
Gasquet in 2


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer beats Haas in 3 sets, in the finals now.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Federer will regain the title 

btw I hate our weather


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Weather at Queens has been pretty damn terrible today. Good decision to split the semi finals up if they want to get play completed. Could be close match with Tsonga/Murray but I expect Murray to come through and win the tournament. I'd really love for Hewitt to somehow come through Cillic too and get him back in grass court final.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Tsgona :mark:


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Murray did really well to come back in that match, was the first test against a really top player in form and he played really well once he got going. He seemed a bit off in the first set, but once he found his range he was really playing some good tennis. All on all, the match was really high quality.

Looking forward to the final tomorrow with Cillic, I think Murray should come through that one to win and he's looking really good for Wimbledon right now, playing great grass court tennis.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Tuned in earlier and there's Sue Barker saying that it doesn't like there'll be play today. Tune in for Brazil and see the end of Murray/Tsonga. Aaarrgh! Damn you Sue Barker. Murray will win tomorrow now unless he plays with a hangover. Great tune up for Wimbledon. *


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsonga really went walkies after wasting those BP chances at 3-3. Didn't look like he even cared in the final set.

Well onwards to Wimbledon where Jo has SF points to defend. Tsonga seems to be bringing his best to slams this year, so hopefully that trend continues. Allez!!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

YEA FEDERER! got that prediction right, he should win in straigh sets in the final.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

> Tsonga really went walkies after wasting those BP chances at 3-3. Didn't look like he even cared in the final set


Jo didn't waste them as much as they were saved by Murray. I don't think he had much of a chance to actually do much with them to be honest, from what I can remember. But after that he did kind of go away a little bit.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Come on Fed!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer wins Halle


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

First title of the year for Federer


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Federer/Youzhny was a great match, really enjoyed it. Some of Fed's shots were out of this world.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

When Murray goes over, he sure does do it in style. I hope he isn't badly injured or anything, and I hope it doesn't put him out of sorts for the rest of this match.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Cilic :lol


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Andy: Why are you dressed like Federer?
Jimmy: He's an excellent player
Andy: Not anymore he's not

:barkley*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

2012 Wimbledon Final


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

So excited that Wimbledon is so close. My favourite slam event and surface, and it's a dream to one day attend the tournament.

Men's draw is very intriguing, and I'd say the ladies as well because it's now their turn to try and stop the Serena juggernaut - whether they do so or not is an entirely different discussion.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

That exho was a laugh.

Michael Mcintyre's trick shot :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Men's is very interesting indeed


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I think Murray was replying to Jonathan Ross who said he liked Federer because he was 'number one' to which Murray replied 'not anymore he's not', that's what I hear anyways.

Really looking forward to Wimbledon this year, could be fantastic. I honestly can't pick between Nadal, Djokovic and Murray for my favourite at the moment. I think any one of them could win. Novak is number one and can play incredibly well on the grass, Nadal is still on his run after winning the French and Murray's won the last two grass court tournaments he's played, and was a finalist for the other. Could go either way.

And of course you have Federer who you can never count out at Wimbledon, along with Tsonga (who could cause an upset), Berdych and Del Potro as being able to cause upsets. Should be a really great tournament.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

NJ88 said:


> I think Murray was replying to Jonathan Ross who said he liked Federer because he was 'number one' to which Murray replied 'not anymore he's not', that's what I hear anyways.


Yeah that's what I heard too.

Wimbledon should be really good, it's really open which what makes it more exciting. I would consider Nadal and Murray to be the favourites and then Djokovic and then Federer of course. I hope Federer can plays better at Wimbledon than he did in the French, from what I've seen in Halle, he seems to be playing better and obviously winning Halle will give him some confidence coming into Wimbledon.

Btw, is Djokovic really that good in grass? I honestly wouldn't consider him to be the favourite tbh. Apart from 2011, he hasn't been really good in grass tbf, last year he had a very easy draw to the semis and then was beaten by Fed comfortably, in the Olmypics he was beaten by Murray and Potro in straight sets, and Wimby 2010, he also had an easy draw to the semis and then lost to Berdych in straight sets. I would say he is better on clay, he didn't win a slam there but that's mainly because of Nadal and I think he would have won in 2011 if it wasn't for Federer putting dat GOAT performance in the semis.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Grass is Djokovic's weakest surface imo, despite the fact that he's won Wimbledon.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Not really, he doesn't have a weak surface. The fact that h's been in like 5 straight SF shows that he is one of the best


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

I know no one probably cares but Baghdatis has lost eight first matches in a row. Depressed! 

Cannot wait for Wimbledon though and I honestly think Murray will take it out this year. He's been in really good form and he's very good on grass. Federer to make semis.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I actually want Federer to be in Djokovic's side rather than Murray's


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> Not really, he doesn't have a weak surface. The fact that h's been in like 5 straight SF shows that he is one of the best


Obviously, he's really good on grass like other surfaces & one of the best on grass atm, but i never said he wasn't. I just don't think he's as good on grass as other surfaces.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Tyler Durden said:


> I actually want Federer to be in Djokovic's side rather than Murray's


*Because he has more chance of beating Djokovic than Murray? :hayden2*


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lol @ people thinking Djokovic is weak on grass. Sure it's not his strongest surface, but the elite players don't let the surface dictate their level of play, or success, as seen by Novak being a champion at the event.

I hope to get a Novak/Rafa and Murray/Fed semi final to offer up Novak/Fed in the final. 3 GOAT games of tennis :mark:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Strongest 3 games from those 4 would be Murray/Novak, Rafa/Fed and Rafa vs Murray/Novak.*


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Really can't see anyone else making the semis unless Federer falters in the quarters like he has in the past. Hopefully Rafa is put in the same quarter as Ferrer to ensure entertaining semis.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Tsonga/Berdych/Del Potro can all beat Federer in the Quarters if they play well.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Bullseye said:


> :lol @ people thinking Djokovic is weak on grass. Sure it's not his strongest surface, but the elite players don't let the surface dictate their level of play, or success, as seen by Novak being a champion at the event.
> 
> I hope to get a Novak/Rafa and Murray/Fed semi final to offer up Novak/Fed in the final. 3 GOAT games of tennis :mark:


Nobody said that Djokovic is weak on grass. Saying it's his weakest surface doesn't mean that he's poor on it. Why can't people understand that?

I have a feeling that one of the top 8 seeds may crash out early at Wimbledon. Don't know why, but one could easily draw a dangerous floater like Gulbis & be eliminated early.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Odds on it being Tsonga


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Bullseye said:


> :lol @ people thinking Djokovic is weak on grass. Sure it's not his strongest surface, but the elite players don't let the surface dictate their level of play, or success, as seen by Novak being a champion at the event.
> 
> I hope to get a Novak/Rafa and Murray/Fed semi final to offer up Novak/Fed in the final. 3 GOAT games of tennis :mark:


I think this post is also referring to me so I just wanted to say that I never said Djokovic is weak on grass, just said that he isn't that good as he is on the other surfaces.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Don't think anyone has actually said he's weak on grass. nazzac just said it's his weakest surface, meaning he is better on hard and clay.

Edit: Should have refreshed the page before posting :side:


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Bullseye said:


> Odds on it being Tsonga


Tsonga is always a danger to go out early, but he's a 2nd week man on grass, so i'll be suprised. Del Potro's weakest surface is grass. Berdych went out early last year. One of the big 4 could get Rosol'd. A lot depends on the draw, but i just have a feeling.

Grass leaves more opportunities for upsets, especially in the first week because it's the shortest period on the calender, therefore players don't get as much practice on it.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

All I want is the top four to get to the semi finals...and I mean Nadal top four wise, not Ferrer. Any mixture of Murray/Djokovic/Nadal/Federer is welcome to me. Personally would love to see a Fed/Murray and Djokovic/Nadal semi with a Murray/Djokovic final. Or even a Murray/Nadal final would be nice...they haven't played a slam final before right?

Watching Eastbourne right now and Robson really has played very well this match. Her serve has been on fire which isn't something we see all that often.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I want to see Federer/Nadal at Wimbledon again. Seems like it's been a long time since that occurred (marathon 2008 match?). Murray/Nadal would be good to see as well.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Nadal/Murray would be a terrific Wimbledon Final.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Joel said:


> I want to see Federer/Nadal at Wimbledon again. Seems like it's been a long time since that occurred (marathon 2008 match?). Murray/Nadal would be good to see as well.


Yeah same here.

Fed/Nadal, Rafa/Murray would be good. We were deprived of Murray/Rafa last year but it'll be a lot closer this time after their three previous matches. In a way I'd prefer it to be the final with Murray/Fed & Rafa/Novak semi finals.

There's no doubt grass is Novak's worst surface but it's not a put down. It's just he's superb on hard courts, fantastic on clay and just not as strong as grass but still very very good.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I wouldn't mind Murray vs Nadal either tbh. 

I think Nadal will win if he gets to the 2nd week. The grass slows down a lot by then, and thats where Rafa shines. I think only Federer & Djokovic have beaten Nadal in the 2nd week of Wimbledon.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Joel said:


> I want to see Federer/Nadal at Wimbledon again. Seems like it's been a long time since that occurred (marathon 2008 match?). Murray/Nadal would be good to see as well.


I would prefer to see Djokovic/Federer final but yeah a Rafa/Fed final would be great too


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Any combination between the big 4 would make a good final here.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsonga vs Del Potro is the best final and you all know it


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> I would prefer to see Djokovic/Federer final but yeah a Rafa/Fed final would be great too


Djokovic vs Federer final would be great.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Almost completely forgot that Nadal's going to be ranked fifth, therefore a Murray/Nadal/Djokovic/Fed semi final is...impossible? Or is it possible? If he's in Ferrer's quarter?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

If eh draws Ferrer then it's possible


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

But otherwise we may end up getting a highly predictable Ferrer semi final where he'll lose to Murray/Djokovic/Federer...if Ferrer gets that far of course.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Samoon said:


> I would prefer to see Djokovic/Federer final but yeah a Rafa/Fed final would be great too


Basically you want Federer in the final?

Don't think he'll get there tbh, especially if he's in Murray's half and Rafa's there too. His form's been all over the place and he didn't beat anyone threatening at Wimbledon in Halle. I think it'll be a closer match with Novak but don't see him getting to the final with the way he's been playing since last year's final.:sad:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Tsonga vs Del Potro is the best final and you all know it


No just you


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> Basically you want Federer in the final?
> 
> Don't think he'll get there tbh, especially if he's in Murray's half and Rafa's there too. His form's been all over the place and he didn't beat anyone threatening at Wimbledon in Halle. I think it'll be a closer match with Novak but don't see him getting to the final with the way he's been playing since last year's final.:sad:


Of course I would want Federer in the finals, I'm a Federer fan! but just because I want him to reach the final doesn't mean I expect him to. I am being realistic, I don't think he will get there. I would be surprised if he actually does.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

If Fed get Djokovic in semi I believe he can


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm waiting for the draw before making any concrete predictions.

However, i do have 2 feelings that i've already stated.

- I have a feeling Nadal will win
- One of the top 8 will fall early


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

my predictions - 
Shvedova loses 1st round
Del Potro loses first round
Tsonga loses first round
Nishikori loses first round
Paire loses first round

nazzac to make excuses for them all


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> my predictions -
> Shvedova loses 1st round
> Del Potro loses first round
> Tsonga loses first round
> ...


Already got them...

Shvedova is injured.
Del Potro is injured
Tsonga will be robbed by a horrible line call
Nishikori is injured
Paire gonna Paire

But it won't matter when Brands wins the whole thing beating Llodra in the final 

But seriously, Shvedova & Paire losing in the first round will not suprise me one bit. Paire is a nut case, so god knows what will happen when he plays. Shvedova is a mental midget who is coming off an injury layoff.

I think Paire will be fine because he's seeded, and will most likely draw some randomer in the first round nobody has seen play before. 

Shvedova however i think will deffo lose in the first round unless she draws a seeded player outside the top 3 because she can only beat people ranked higher than herself.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Fuck this, seriously this is horrible, why it had to be Federer to draw Nadal in the QF? Why?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hoping Nadal faces Rosol again


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Novak Djokovic - Florian Mayer
Bobby Reynolds - Steve Johnson
Blaz Kavcic - Jan Lennard Struff
Ryan Harrison - Jeremy Chardy
Gilles Simon - Feliciano Lopez
Ricardas Berankis - Pual Henri Mathieu
Wayne Odesnik - Jimmy Wang
Dmitry Tursunov - Tommy Haas

Richard Gasquet - Marcel Granollers
Andreas Haider Maurer - Go Soeda
James Blake - Thiemo de Bakker
Bernard Tomic - Sam Querrey
Kevin Anderson - Olivier Rochus
Phillip Petzschner - Michal Przysiężny
Daniel Brands - Daniel Gimeno Traver
Martin Klizan - Tomas Berdych

David Ferrer - Martin Alund
Roberto Bautista Agut - Teymuraz Gabashvili
Horacio Zeballos - Santiago Giraldo
Gastao Elias - Alexander Dolgopolov
Milos Raonic - Carlos Berlocq
Alex Kuznetsov - Igor Sijsling
James Duckworth - Denis Kudla
Ivan Dodig - Phillip Kohlschreiber
Kei Nishikori - Matthew Ebden
Leonardo Mayer - Aljaz Bedene
Michael Llodra - Jarkko Nieminen
Denis Istomin - Andreas Seppi
Grigor Dimitrov - Simone Bolelli
Grega Zemlja - Michael Russell
Guido Pella - Jesse Levine
Albert Ramos - Juan Martin Del Potro

Rafael Nadal - Steve Darcis
Lukasz Kubot - Igor Andreev
Stephane Robert - Alejandro Falla
Adrian Ungur - Benoit Paire
John Isner - Evgeny Donskoy
Pablo Andujar - Adrian Mannarino
Dustin Brown - Guillermo Garcia Lopez
Lleyton Hewitt - Stanislas Wawrinka
Nicolas Almagro - Jurgen Zopp
Marinko Matosevic - Guillaume Rufin
Radek Stepanek - Matt Reid
Kyle Edmund - Jerzy Janowicz
Fabio Fognini - Jurgen Melzer
Julian Reister - Lukas Rosol
Rogerio Dutra da Silva - Sergiy Stakhovsky
Victor Hanescu - Roger Federer

Jo Wilfried Tsonga - David Goffin
Edouard Roger-Vasselin - Ernests Gulbis
Fernando Verdasco - Xavier Malisse
Tobias Kamke - Julien Benneteau
Juan Monaco - Bastian Knittel
Lukas Lacko - Rajeev Ram
Kenny de Schepper - Paolo Lorenzi
Marcos Baghdatis - Marin Cilic

Janko Tipsarevic -Victor Troicki
Andrey Kuznetsov - Albert Montanes
Marc Gicquel - Vasek Pospisil
Robin Haase - Mikhail Youzhny
Tommy Robredo - Alex Bogomolov Jr.
Nicolas Mahut - Jan Hajek
James Ward - Yen Hsun Lu
Benjamin Becker - Andy Murray

Full draw....

Very bottom heavy draw here. 4 of the 5 best grasscourters in the world are drawn in the same half.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Sometimes you gotta fix these draws for the best outcome. They totally should have fixed Nadal to play Ferrer in the Semis :side:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

These draw are definitely fixed


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Rafa might have to go through Fed,Murray, and Djokovic to win the title

Fed might have to go through Rafa,Murray and Djokovic to win the title.

Thats pretty insane tbh.

Also, the 2 worst grass courters in the top 8 are in the same Quarter...


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

fpalm @ David Ferrer possibly making a Wimbledon semi final. At least the quarters should offer up a mouth watering Fed/Rafa showdown :mark:

I'm 95% pleased with the draw, the possibility of a Fed/Novak final is in play, and we should get another Fed/Rafa match in the quarters. Fuck Ferrer though, boring flat track bully.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Djokovic must be laughing his ass off at that draw. At least Murray avoided Rafa until the Semi. Potential QF with Tsonga shouldn't be too worrying for him. Nadal/Federer QF is :mark: with the winner probably facing Murray and then Novak. Del Potro will beat Ferrer on grass if they beat. Hewitt/Wawrinka is a great 1st round tie.

Robson got Kirilenko 1st round. Bad luck for her.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Anyway, we need real grasscourts back. Like the ones in the 80's & 90's. The modern grass is too slow.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*So you're spending the next 2 weeks banging on about slow grass courts again then? :kobe*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *Djokovic must be laughing his ass off at that draw. At least Murray avoided Rafa until the Semi. Potential QF with Tsonga shouldn't be too worrying for him. Nadal/Federer QF is :mark: with the winner probably facing Murray and then Novak. Del Potro will beat Ferrer on grass if they beat. Hewitt/Wawrinka is a great 1st round tie.
> 
> Robson got Kirilenko 1st round. Bad luck for her.*


I wouldn't be so confident tbh, Ferrer has Del Potro's number. and last year he defeated Del Potro easily in the last 16.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

If Del Potro and Ferrer are a possible quarter final, I would fancy Del Potro winning, then we could get a replay of the Olympic bronze medal match in Djokovic/Del Potro for the semi's right? Fed/Nadal possible quarter is awesome, as is another Murray/Nadal semi...and my Djokovic/Murray dream final is still a possibility  Djokovic should be very happy right now.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I could have sworn Del Potro eased past him last year but yeah I got it the wrong way around. I'd still fancy him to win though if he's fit.*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I really hope he does because having a Ferrer/Djokovic semifinal would just be awful


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *So you're spending the next 2 weeks banging on about slow grass courts again then? :kobe*


Well it's true. I don't see how anyone can say that the grass courts aren't too slow. Grass is meant to be a fast surface, but in the 2nd week of Wimbledon it's really slow.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Robson & Kirilenko playing basically means the tennis becomes irrelevant.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Well it's true. I don't see how anyone can say that the grass courts aren't too slow. Grass is meant to be a fast surface, but in the 2nd week of Wimbledon it's really slow.


We all know it's too slow already, what is the point continuing to complain about it


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Because it's stupid how the tour benefits defensive players.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*two.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

An hour or so until Stan da Man goes to work. Looking for another title here.

Come on Stan!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Because it's stupid how the tour benefits defensive players.


That's the direction they want to go, i don't agree either but hey what can you do


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Found this quite interesting and just wanted to share.



> Maria Sharapova blasted Serena Williams on Saturday for the American's controversial comments over a high-profile rape case and even criticised the Wimbledon champion's colourful private life.
> 
> In an astonishing attack on the world number one, which comes just two days before Wimbledon gets underway, Sharapova told Williams to keep her opinions to herself as the bitter relationship between the two was laid bare.
> 
> ...


http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/sports/off-the-field/Maria-Sharapova-blasts-Serena-over-rape-row/articleshow/20717013.cms


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

> "I just think she should be talking about her accomplishments, her achievements, rather than everything else that's just getting attention and controversy."


She was the one asked about it. Plus she wasn't that wrong


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah I know that, btw I was just reading the article again and it says that it is believed that Dimitrov was Serena's ex-boyfriend, wtf?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

A few predictions for Wimbledon, should be a good one.

Looking at my favourites...

*Tsonga:*
Jo has a tough draw with potentially dangerous opponents facing him before the Quarter Finals. Goffin,Gulbis,Mallise,Cilic seems to be his path before a potential match with Murray in the Quarter finals. Jo can't slip up at any poit or he could be made to pay. Despite his poor Semi final performance at the French, Tsonga has been playing well at slams & grass is his favourite surface. I think Jo will have enough about him to make the Quarters finals here, where he'll likely face Murray. In the Quarter final, we will either see a Stronga performance or Tsonga going home. Right now, the going home option seems the most sensible.
*Prediction: Quarter Finals*

*Del Potro:*
Del Po is not in good form, and on his weakest surface. This may not be good for JMDP. When i said that a top 8 seed may fall early, it might end up being Del Po. He could end up facing Dimitrov in the 3rd round, which will be a very big test for Del Po. Thats where his journey could come to an end. If he gets past Dimitrov it's likely he'll face Kei Nishikori (who Del Po owns), or maybe even Michael Llodra (who can be a bad matchup for Del Po). If Del Po gets past Dimitrov, and faces Kei then i'm sure he'll reach the Quarters. But there are plenty of questions on his form, so it wouldn't suprise me to see him go out early.
*Prediction: Round 3 or Quarter Finals*

*Nishikori:*
Kie has some potentially awkward opponents in the first few rounds. But Kei is good enough to at least make round 3 where i hope he faces Llodra. That could be a good match, which i will be hoping to watch. That may end up being the end of the road for Kei, but i feel he will make round 4. If he faces Del Potro in round 4, then Kei is gone because Del Po is a horrible match up for him. If he draws Dimitrov, then the door opens for a Quarter final here which is great for Kei. A lot depends on who he ends up facing, so i'll go 4th round.
*Prediction: 4th Round*

*Shvedova:*
Coming off an injury, and facing an unseeded player. This spells big trouble for Slava. I'd honestly fancy her chances more, if she played a top 20 player because she seems to only play well against players ranked ahead of her. Bertens is a dangerous round 1 match up, and i see Slava going out in the first round with some choking along the way.
*Prediction: 1st round*

*Brands:*
Daniel has been struggling for form recently, especially since his effort against Rafa at Roland Garros. Brands has got a game suited to grass, yet he hasn't seemed too comfortable on it, especially with his movement. That may change, now that he's had some practice on the surface. First round he faces Daniel Gimeno Traver, and i think Brands has got enough about him to win that match. However, it's likely he'll face Berdych in the next round. An upset is possible if Brands has a good serving day, but it's likely the Czech will beat him.
*Prediction: 2nd round*

*Paire:*
Oh, Benoit Paire. The hardest person to predict in tennis. You never know whats going to happen in a Benoit Paire match. First round he should win really, but the 2nd could be difficult. Falla is a good grass courter & seems to bring his best game to grand slams. I like both players, so i'll be happy for either one of them to win. It depends where Paire's head is at here, because Falla could easily beat him. However i think Paire will beat Falla in 5 sets, which sets up a round 3 clash with Rafa. If Paire is on fire, he could beat Rafa like Rosol last year, but i don't see it.
*Prediction: Round 3*

*Others:*
Llodra- Round 3
Wawrinka- Round 4

*Other predictions*
Nadal vs Djokovic final
Nadal wins Wimbledon
Serena wins without coming close to dropping a set
Ferrer or Del Po to go out early


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Yeah I know that, btw I was just reading the article again and it says that it is believed that Dimitrov was Serena's ex-boyfriend, wtf?


Hmmm, I find that unlikely


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I still can't figure out who I think for sure is going to win. Out of Murray/Nadal/Djokovic I think it's going to be so close.

I think Djokovic almost has a clear path to the final, there aren't a lot of people who can cause an upset aside from Del Potro and I only say that as he beat him at the Olympics last year. So he's a pretty obvious finalist to me.

For the other half, I think Nadal will beat Federer if they both reach the quarter finals and then the semi final which I assume will contain Murray will be interesting. While Nadal has beaten Murray every time they've faced on grass Murray is a different player than the last time they met at Wimbledon. Out of the last three grass court tournaments he's played, he's won two and reached the final of the other so I think he's found his groove on grass so to speak.

I'm gonna go ahead and predict a Murray/Djokovic final. But Nadal could easily be the other finalist.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Murray vs Nadal
Djokovic vs Del Potro

Murray wins Final vs Djokovic

Sharapova vs Azarenka
Serena vs Keys

Serena wins without dropping a set.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I think Novak's draw might help him get over the line. I think Murray's the biggest thread. Going through Federer, Murray & Djokovic would be a really tough ask for Rafa, not to say he can't do it because he probably can & might.

Serena's got it in the bag but she may drop a set. No one expected her to last year against Radwanska but she did.

My hope for this tournament is Ferrer goes out early.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Serena's got it in the bag but she may drop a set. No one expected her to last year against Radwanska but she did.


True. Bit of a strange tournament for Serena last year really. Coming in off a round 1 loss at RG, she was pushed by Zheng (or some other Chinese player), then faced an in form Shvedova & was pushed in that match. Then she started to play well in the next 2 matches and a set before completely losing concentration against A-Rad and having to go to 3 to beat her. She's been on a tear since

Hopefully Ferrer doesn't make the semis because Djokovic will most likely crush him. Del Po has a higher chance of causing the upset or at least testing Nole. Nadal or Federer will have to do something incredible to win, but i wouldn't put it past them. Especially Rafa who never gets tired.

2nd week the grass becomes slow, which favours Nadal. Only Federer (2007), and Djokovic (2011) have beaten Nadal in the 2nd week at Wimbledon. And in that final against Djokovic, Rafa was off his game. 

Djokovic should be a lock for the final, so it'll be interesting to see who he'll face. I hope it's Federer or Jo, but i think it'll be Nadal or Murray.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> True. Bit of a strange tournament for Serena last year really. Coming in off a round 1 loss at RG, she was pushed by Zheng (or some other Chinese player), then faced an in form Shvedova & was pushed in that match. Then she started to play well in the next 2 matches and a set before completely losing concentration against A-Rad and having to go to 3 to beat her. She's been on a tear since.


She almost got done by Kuznetsova in Paris, should've lost the US Open Final but Azarenka bottled it big time and she got walloped by Stephens in Melbourne so there are blips there and stumbling over the line.

On grass it'll be difficult because she's been unstoppable on it. I requested a bet with SkyBet and they've put it on, 3/1 for her to win without dropping a set.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tomorrow's schedule is out..

*Centre Court:*
Federer vs Hanescu
Mlandenovic vs Sharapova
Murray vs Becker

*Court 1:*
Koehler vs Azarenka
Nadal vs Darcis
Hewitt vs Wawrinka

*Court 2:*
Razzano vs Ivanovic
Baghdatis vs Cilic
Tsonga vs Goffin
Kvitova vs Vandeweghe


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Hewitt & Stan!:mark:

There are some really good first round matches to look forward to. Pity I'll miss most of it. Not to mention the final when I'll be at Alton Towers.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I had no idea Murray was at Dunblane school and was there when it happened. Must've been absolutely terrifying.

(There's a documentary on him on BBC One right now for English folks)


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm watching, not gonna lie, it made me tear up a little!

Seems like a pretty interesting documentary so far.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

It was really good. I've come round on him the last year or so since he teared up at Wimbledon. I knew he was at Dunblane but not that he was about to go in the gym. That was such a horrid day but thankfully one we learned from and haven't seen since (Americans take note you ignorant fools).


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

C'Mon Mandy Minella.

Don't think Nadal will beat Federer let alone win the whole thing.

Djokovic's road to the final looks too easy, I imagine Tommy Haas might give him a good match but he'll eventually get to the final and lose to Murray :side:


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

nazzac said:


> Tomorrow's schedule is out..
> 
> *Centre Court:*
> Federer vs Hanescu
> ...


:mark:

Cant wait for this to begin. I will definitely be laying down some bets over the fortnight.

My winners prediction:
Murray
Sharapova


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Hewitt will win in 4 or 5 sets :cheer

Will be watching that game when its on


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Lawls said:


> Hewitt will win in 4 or 5 sets :cheer
> 
> Will be watching that game when its on


I don't think Hewitt will win to be honest. But I do think he'll give it a good crack as he's really good on grass.

I'm hoping Bags can pull out an upset on Cilic.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Can't wait :mark:

Just gotta remember to set my alarm for 6:30 am so I can wake up & watch most of the day. I love how DirectTV covers the majors.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Why does Hewitt/Wawrinka have to start so late, don't think I'll be able to watch it unfortunately, I will be able to watch the Federer match though.

Yeah I don't think Hewitt will win either, expect a good showing from him though. He's been quite unlikely this year on slams, always has hard first round matches, Tipsaveric in Australia, Simon in RG and now Wawrinka.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol Hewitt and his 1st round 5 set exits


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Will i be the only one rooting for Stan?

That said, Stanisgrass Wawrinka in 5


----------



## uknoww (Apr 2, 2012)

wawrinka in 3


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

lolErrani


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Ivanovic looked great in both aspects. Not an overly quality opponent, but still, a great warmup for her into the tournament.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Joel said:


> lolErrani


lolnazzac


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

It's time for the GOAT


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Tyler Durden said:


> lolnazzac


I think Samoon is the one that likes Errani.

But we'll definitely get some lolnazzac's throughout this tournament. That much is a guarantee


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I always get confused between those two lol.


Ahhh, good to see the King back in his home, center court.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Errani  
Not surprised though, she is terrible at grass, last year she got bageled by Shvedovalol.

Anyway, Federer's forehand has been great so far, his serve been great too, I believe he only lost a point in his serve in the first set.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Vika is injured :/


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fed is cruisin


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer wins in straights.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Azarenka screaming in pain was scary to see!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Azarenka is an attention seeker and it didn't even look that bad. If it was really bad, she wouldnt be running around the court hitting winners. She should be fine.

Bags is already out (so hard being a Baghdatis fan ) 

Federer looked really good but Henuescu a poor opponent to be fair. Now it's Nadal's turn.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Nadal on court one, want to see how well his knee is holding up since the FO


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

This Darcis has some game. Let's see how long he can keep it up.


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Sharapova being outclassed playing wise and looks wise on Center court :O by Mladenovic


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

F1MAN8 said:


> Sharapova being outclassed playing wise and looks wise on Center court :O by Mladenovic


:lol

She goes home to the best looking man though


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Nattie7 said:


> :lol
> 
> She goes home to the best looking man though


What's his name again ?


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

F1MAN8 said:


> What's his name again ?


Grigor Dimitrov :ex:


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> lolnazzac


What? Paire won & Tsonga is a set up 

Maybe you can save this for later when Shvedova loses her 1st round match



Samoon said:


> Errani
> Not surprised though, she is terrible at grass, last year she got bageled by Shvedovalol.
> 
> Anyway, Federer's forehand has been great so far, his serve been great too, I believe he only lost a point in his serve in the first set.


Not just bageled. Golden setted


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Nattie7 said:


> Grigor Dimitrov :ex:


Serena not too happy lol, too bad she dominates Maria every time they play 

Maria is the GOAT  mladenovic ain't bad either 

But boy those girls are tall!!! :O 6'2" and 6'1" !


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

DAT Darcis :wilkins


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

... and Dracis takes the first.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Darcis is playing very well right now, winning the first set was big. I still see Nadal coming through but it could be a close one. Really high quality tennis.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Hahaha, Nadal getting Rosol'd all over again. Love it.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

GOAT (on clay only?)


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

vampyr said:


> GOAT (on clay only?)


Yes on clay only. He's not even close to overall GOAT.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

GOAT on clay. Fantastic on everything else. He dropped early sets at Roland Garros too, so nothing out of the ordinary for Nadal.

Darcis want this bad though.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Joel said:


> GOAT on clay. Fantastic on everything else. He dropped early sets at Roland Garros too, so nothing out of the ordinary for Nadal.
> 
> Darcis want this bad though.


Yeah he does, he knows if he does a Rosol he becomes a piece of history


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Jesus. Darcis up 2 sets now.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes Darcis you animal.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

My goodness, this is unexpected. Nadal must be having flashbacks of last year at the moment. We could be in for a shocker.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Andy wins the first set. Want to watch Rafa vs Rosol Darcis but the red button feature isn't working for some reason.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Wonder what Darcis was paying to win the match before playing commenced. Can't believe he's two sets up.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Hahahaha, this is brilliant! Nadal broken in the first game of the third set.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes, let's put this all on Nadal being "injured" Castle and Becker you cunts.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

All the best to Darcis I hope he can hold on


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Nadal needs to be old school Nadal to win this


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

NathWFC said:


> Yes, let's put this all on Nadal being "injured" Castle and Becker you cunts.


Andrew Castle is a giant knob


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

This is it! Bottle test coming up.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Darcis you are my new fucking hero!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nadal raped.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Fuck off Andrew Castle you fucking Nadal rim licking cuntoid. Get a fucking grip you sad tosser.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Unbelievable.

Murray still likely to have beat Federer in the SF. It won't change too much if Federer's on his game but still good news.



nazzac said:


> Will i be the only one rooting for Stan?
> 
> That said, Stanisgrass Wawrinka in 5


No. Love Big Stan, always have. Never liked that obnoxious cunt Hewitt.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Would love it to be Federer's year again, but I'll settle for it just not being Nadal's! Can't stand the chipmunk faced, cheating, sn*ggering, little, Spanish twat.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't like that half way through the match Nadal started to limp therefore apparently he 'must' be injured again. The guys just won the French Open, he's been in incredible form, and suddenly he's picked up an injury within a week or two of winning a slam. Sure he might be tired, but using that as an excuse for a unknown player putting on an exhibition isn't right. What a brilliant performance for Darcis.

Huge shock. Murray will still have to no doubt play Federer in the semi's (if both get through) so it doesn't affect him majorly, but Roger must be over the moon. Still, Murray's shown he can beat Federer on the Wimbledon grass so I think he's probably prefer Fed to Nadal.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

NathWFC said:


> Would love it to be Federer's year again, but I'll settle for it just not being Nadal's! Can't stand the chipmunk faced, cheating, sn*ggering, little, Spanish twat.


Why are you always so angry in this tennis thread? Relax. Only Day 1.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> Why are you always so angry in this tennis thread? Relax. Only Day 1.


Haha, I'm not angry, if anything I'm in a very good mood! Just can't stand Nadal.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Nige™ said:


> Unbelievable.
> 
> Murray still likely to have beat Federer in the SF. It won't change too much if Federer's on his game but still good news.
> 
> ...


Surprised i'm not the only one from Preston on here!

Shocked at Nadal blowing it in the first round


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

PNEFC-Ben said:


> Surprised i'm not the only one from Preston on here!
> 
> Shocked at Nadal blowing it in the first round


We're not the only Prestonians either!

Good on Rafa for not blaming injury, praising Darcis. Pity, so much respect for Rafa.


----------



## Proven (Apr 9, 2013)

Huuuuuge upset.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

It's Murrays/Novak's to lose


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

vampyr said:


> It's Murrays/Novak's to lose


That's what everyone said last year...


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

NathWFC said:


> That's what everyone said last year...


I certainly wouldn't count out Feds but if he comes across Tsonga or Murray I can only see them beating him


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

I know Nadal is a nice guy and everything but I do get a genuine enjoyment from seeing him lose. He just moans about scheduling, opponents, conditions or whatever else he feels like when things don't go his way.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nadal losing was a huge shock. Didn't watch because i was watching Jo beat Goffin before heading out to play some tennis of my own.

Heard from a guy on the local park that he lost. Big shock, especially in straights. 

But the biggest shock of the day isn't Nadal losing, it's Shvedova winning


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Nobody gives a shit about Shvedova unless it involves laughing at you when she loses because that's absurdly fun to do. 

Only caught the last set of Nadal/Darcis but Darcis looked the better player and Nadal didn't look injured to the point of it costing him the match. Or that set at least. Amazed Murray didn't crack a smirk when they showed the Nadal result on Center. Woman behind had the GOAT reaction to it though. Also, laugh my ass off at people who take iPads to Tennis and use them as cameras. Hahaha. Shame because that half of the draw was stacked with Nadal in there. Murray/Djokovic Final now. No disrespect to Federer but Murray's got his number and he isn't throwing this slam away easily. 

How is Tipsy still ranked so high? Swear I can't remember the last time he had a good run in a tournament of note. US Open last year? Wawrinka was pretty lousy today for an in form guy. Looked completely disinterested in fighting for the win. Wouldn't be against Hewitt getting into the second week. Dat nostalgia~*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Nobody gives a shit about Shvedova unless it involves laughing at you when she loses because that's absurdly fun to do. *


I don't give a shit that you don't give a shit tbh. I find it funny that every has a go when i talk about the players i like & celebrate their wins, but when others celebrate their favourite players winning it's fine.

Laughing at me when Shvedova loses is stupid really, because it's not like i'm expecting her to win anyway. That was last year, so try to keep up.

Nice thread title btw. No such thing as the English open though so that fails. (Yes i know it's sarcasm but even so it's stupid)

But grass courts are way too slow. They should go back to 90's grass courts. You know, real grass courts when Pistol Pete was dominating everyone on them.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

You can all bitch about me in this thread but the truth is, without me this thread would be dead on non slams weeks


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*:hayden2*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Real grass courts


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

nazzac said:


> I don't give a shit that you don't give a shit tbh. I find it funny that every has a go when i talk about the players i like & celebrate their wins, but when others celebrate their favourite players winning it's fine.
> 
> Laughing at me when Shvedova loses is stupid really, because it's not like i'm expecting her to win anyway. That was last year, so try to keep up.
> 
> ...


:kenny

How are Paire, Brands, Del Potro, Jack and Jill, Tsonga, Big Bird, Llorda, Shvedova, Elton John, the whole country and Mozambique, Nishikori and Borussia Dortmund doing so far in this tournament, nazzac?


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Fuck yes Hewitt :cheer


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

vampyr said:


> I certainly wouldn't count out Feds but if he comes across Tsonga or Murray I can only see them beating him


Tsonga actually has a very poor record against Federer, despite beating him at the French and Wimbledon a few years ago. Federer won't fear him, and on his day he's still very capable of dispatching Murray on grass, as he did to win it last year.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Wake up to see Nadal lose and Hewitt win. Definitely not real life!

DEM SLOW GRASS COURTS!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

OMG, DARCIS, that was incredible. only caught the first set and Darcis was playing well but I didn't think he was gonna keep playing in that level for the rest of the match and I expected Nadal to up his game. Great news for Federer, should have no problems in reaching the semis now and should probably face Murray. I hope we see Federer/Djokovic final.

Great to see Hewitt win, especially like that, impressive, would love to see a Fed/Hewitt quarter final, that would be great.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

HAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHA

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: rk: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: rk: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: rk: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: rk: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark:


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Plenty of Nadal hate in this thread, pretty sad.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I don't hate Nadal, except his time wasting and complaining. But he shows good sportsmanship.

I was just happy as hell for Fed, cause he had him in the QF lol


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't hate Nadal at all, I like him and I respect him, I'm just happy because Federer had him in QF and I don't think he would have won against him and now that he is gone Federer will probably reach the semis.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Is Murray on Fed's side too?

Djokovic's draw is jsut pathetic


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Opens up the door for a Fed/Novak final which is what I'm really hoping to see.

:mark: @ Hewitt winning. Hopefully he can make the round of 16 (i think) and get a game against Novak, that would be something special.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> :kenny
> 
> How are Paire, Brands, Del Potro, Jack and Jill, Tsonga, Big Bird, Llorda, Shvedova, Elton John, the whole country and Mozambique, Nishikori and Borussia Dortmund doing so far in this tournament, nazzac?


I like a lot of players? So fucking what? So do a lot of people who follow tennis, and if you don't believe me look online. 

Out of all the players in my sig, there's 15 slams between them. 14 of which came from Sampras who is long retired. So it's not like i'm gloryhunting.

So whats your problem with me supporting players? 

Samoon & TD support Federer & talk about him a lot. NJ88 supports Murray & talks about him a lot. Thats fine with you lot , but when i utter a few words about one of my favourite players winning you start bitching & having a go

The fact that someone starts bitching because i put Shvedova won just shows how pathetic some people really are.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Safe to say Nadal's days as being a real threat on all courts are over, his survival now depends on FO, he is looking to make it a perfect ten in GS and call it a day.

His head to head record Vs Fed, Djoker and Murray is superior to his rivals
He has won on EVERY surface, Fed got lucky the eyar Sodering defeated Nadal (again that was due to an injury on Nadal's part iirc)
When Nadal won Wimbledon he did so by defeating a true GOAT on grass.

I really wish Nadal had played a warm up on grass, but his knee wouldn't permit it, they have to minimise his exposure especially on surfaces not so kind to his knee.

I love how Nadal said he didn't want to talk about his knee (not make excuses) but instead congratulate Darcis.
Very himble guy, and I'm hoping he makes it ten FO


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> I like a lot of players? So fucking what? So do a lot of people who follow tennis, and if you don't believe me look online.
> 
> Out of all the players in my sig, there's 15 slams between them. 14 of which came from Sampras who is long retired. So it's not like i'm gloryhunting.
> 
> ...


Haha bro, I have no issue with you, I like discussing tennis with you, the only problem is when you blame all your fave player losses on themselves, never give credit to the other players and overrate them just a tad bit.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Tennis, in the UK at least, attracts the mild mannered fans, it's not reflected on this thread :lol


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

nazzac said:


> I like a lot of players? So fucking what? So do a lot of people who follow tennis, and if you don't believe me look online.
> 
> Out of all the players in my sig, there's 15 slams between them. 14 of which came from Sampras who is long retired. So it's not like i'm gloryhunting.
> 
> ...


*someone's broke their joke detector machine :hayden3*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:lmao nazzac

My post was in jest. Relax.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nattie7 said:


> Tennis, in the UK at least, attracts the mild mannered fans, it's not reflected on this thread :lol


Nazzac doesn't support any UK players anyway


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> Haha bro, I have no issue with you, I like discussing tennis with you, the only problem is when you blame all your fave player losses on themselves, never give credit to the other players and overrate them just a tad bit.


Okay. I don't mean to blame the players themselves at times, i just try to analyse my favourite players performances.




Seabs said:


> *someone's broke their joke detector machine :hayden3*





Joel said:


> :lmao nazzac
> 
> My post was in jest. Relax.


I didn't know, because it wasn't clearly indicated to me in the post. I've also not been in the best of moods over the past day due to personal reasons


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Mandy Minella is hotttttt


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

C'Mon Mandy :cheer


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I think she will win 3 games in total


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Serve broken :mark:

Come back is now on


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

chr1st0 said:


> Serve broken :mark:
> 
> Come back is now on


:kobe8


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

It's not over yet :side:


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

I want Mandy to win vs Mr Williams, but it aint going to happen


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Only 1 game off my prediction!!


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Djoker Mayer game going much s I expected but Djoker making a lot of unforced errors


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Robson beats Kirilenko in straights. Good win for her

JMDP, Kei & Llodra safely through. Good start for me in this tournament, hopefully that trends continues with Brands later on


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Robson would have beaten anyone on the tour bar Serena playing like that. Amazing. Opens up her route to the 4th round really nicely too now.*


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Yep the Aussie did good!


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

Who's Nazzac?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*The guy with a post 3 above yours on the same page :frankie3*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *Robson would have beaten anyone on the tour bar Serena playing like that. Amazing. Opens up her route to the 4th round really nicely too now.*


Yeah I like Robson, such a cutie as well


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Laura Robson was incredible in that match. She was hitting the ball so clean, her serve was working very well, and her movement was as good as I've ever seen it. Her slam wins over top ten opponents continues! As Kirilenko was ranked it really does open the draw up for her to go a few rounds further. She faces a qualifier next, so hopefully should come through that.

I think with a couple more years she'll learn to be far more consistent which is what she needs now. She has all the weapons to be a very big player, she just needs to try and make sure they're all working on a more regular basis. Fantastic result for her though. Two brits at least through!


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

HEWITT! :mark:

Darcis fucking annihilated Nadal. :mark:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Oh Laura, magnificent! The only way I'd accept Kirilenko going out early is by Robson beating her. The two hotties of the game together, and the innuendo was too much to take. "Pummeling", "grip", "taking it deep".:kobe4

That Minella was hot too!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dam Kirilenko :sad:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Tara Moore match today was way too much fun. On the wrong end of a hilariously bad call that probably cost her the match. Shame. Would have been great to see one of those Brit wildcards advance. *


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Bullseye said:


> Opens up the door for a Fed/Novak final which is what I'm really hoping to see.
> 
> :mark: @ Hewitt winning. Hopefully he can make the round of 16 (i think) and get a game against Novak, that would be something special.


Hewitt is in Federer's quarter not Novak's.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuck does Novak have anyone that could challenge him


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fed in straights


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

You'll have to hold your lolnazzac's people, because Brands made it through . Faces Berdych next, so hopefully it's televised.

Got a nice lineup today. Tsonga vs Gulbis should be very good, with Slava vs Kvitova on after on no.1 court.

Federer & Murray should breeze through their matches really, but upsets can happen as we have seen with Nadal.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol who would have thought Nadal have a worst performance than he did than last year.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Isner out with injury. Makes it easier for Hewitt if he wins :mark:


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Not looking good for Hewitt.

Darcis out didn't even start his match :lol


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Darcis
Azarenka
Stephanek
Isner

All out due to injury.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Hewitt is in Federer's quarter not Novak's.


Hence why I said I think.

Still, Federer vs Hewitt would be amazing.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Bullseye said:


> Hence why I said I think.
> 
> Still, Federer vs Hewitt would be amazing.


hopefully with Hewitt taking the victory, is he still with that girl from home and away? :lol


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Yeah


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dustin Brown has a strange game, but i'm enjoying watch the guy play


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Bec was very pretty, glad to see they survived.

His match with Brown looking tasty, I thought he would be dead and buried


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Haha Brown reminds me of Monfils


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Biggest game of the match


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Cillic pulled out now


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

My left hand enjoyed Ivanovic/Bouchard :cena5


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Players are dropping like flies, what is going on?



SJFC said:


> My left hand enjoyed Ivanovic/Bouchard :cena5


:lmao


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Bouchard is a cutie, 19 though...damn I feel old :no:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Woz now falling over!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

What a tournament already!!!!!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh god here's Murray :no:


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Tsonga now getting his knee checked out. Crazy round!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

There have been loads of players pulling out today, crazy stuff. Hope it isn't anything serious for Tsonga, losing him to the tournament would be a bit of blow to this half as both the hoped Murray/Tsonga, Fed/Nadal quarter finals would be out the window!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Tsonga playing like fucking shit now.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

This sucks


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Shevedova's apparently out too...

Sharapova's a set down, Tsongas two sets to one down almost - what is going on this Wimbledon? At least Andy's a set up


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

FUCK.

Tsonga forced to retire :sad: :sad: :sad:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh god everything is setting up for Murray to win Wimbledon :no:


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Shame, Murray/Tsonga in the quarters would have been so good. The amount of players pulling out today is fucking crazy.

Sharapova is in trouble


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I feel we might have a moment where they might refuse to play, Sharapova apparently said "this court is dangerous"


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

WTF, 2 of my favourite players pulling out in the same day :mad

Shvedova was injured before the tournament, so i'm guessing that's the reason for ehr pulling out.

Tsonga hurt his knee . Gulbis could go far now, and may be dangerous to Andy so don't think he's out of the woods just yet.

At least Benoit Paire won


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I honestly don't think it's the quality of the courts which are the problem. I very much doubt they're playing any different to any other year. After all you don't see the guys and girls winning complaining about them. Sharapova just isn't playing very well in this match, and is probably likely going to go out too.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsonga injured himself pre tournament in an Exo with Robredo apparently. It just got worse during the match with Gulbis


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

NJ88 said:


> Sharapova just isn't playing very well in this match, and is probably likely going to go out too.


So we'll see this again?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Sharapova wouldn't stop Serena anyway. Hasn't beaten her for 9 years with most of them being beatdowns by Serena


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Benoit Paire has a huge shot at the Quarters now. Better not screw it up!!!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

What a crazy day. Got back to hear about Azacheater the drunk donkey retiring as well as Isner, then Hewitt & Inanovic go out. Woznircrappi loses too. Cilic, Shvedova, Tsonga all retiring/withdrawing too. Got to be the craziest day ever at Wimbledon or in any slam. Let's hope Sharapova falls too.

That girl who was just shown with her head on her mum's lap annoyed me so much. These people ungrateful to be there at Wimbledon watching while thousands other would love to is fucking infuriating.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Larcher de Brito sounds worse than both Sharapova and Azarenka :wilkins

lolapova out.

Although she would have still won, Serena's nipples are rock hard right now.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Sharapova


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

> Sharapova out, all we need now is Federer out and it will pretty much be the most shocking first three days to a Wimbledon...ever?


Well my goodness...honestly gob smacked right now...


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

:lmao

Sharapova & Azarenka out in the same day. Fantastic!

So glad I haven't bet on this tournament yet. I'd have lost a today on Ivanovic, Sharapova, Woznicrappi.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

NJ88 said:


> I sure do hope so
> 
> Sharapova out, all we need now is Federer out and it will pretty much be the most shocking first three days to a Wimbledon...ever?


Hell no! 

I do not want Murray to win Wimbledon ever! this country will NEVER let us forget it! :cussin:


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh god...


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

vampyr said:


> I do not want Murray to win Wimbledon ever! this country will NEVER let us forget it! :cussin:


I personally would love to be one of these British folk who never lets anyone forget if Murray wins 

I would majorly lol if Federer went out here. I don't see him losing but Starkovsky is playing really well, and I could easily see this third set going to another tiebreaker which is always dangerous for any player and is easily something Federer could lose. Interesting match so far.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Federer seems rattled


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

...Stakovsky serving for the third set very soon.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Omg, you gotta be kidding me, right?

Edit: Stakhovsky breaks in the 4th set.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Holy crap, this could actually happen.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

BREAK


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Break back time?

EDIT: Nope.

EDIT 2:...Yes.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

FEDERER BREAKS BACKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

> Sharapova out, all we need now is Federer out and it will pretty much be the most shocking first three days to a Wimbledon...ever?


My god, most shocking start to a Wimbledon ever.

Pencil in that Murray/Djokovic final. Although after today I wouldn't be shocked to see one of them beat.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Fuck this Wimbledon, this fucking sucks, fucking hell. Now Federer is going to be No.5 in the World if I'm not wrong. His amazing quarter final streak is broken, I can't beleive it.

Gotta give credit to Stakhovsky though, he played one hell of a match.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't think Federer played entirely badly at all, Stakhovsky just played out of this world. Maybe we'll start to see the resurgence of serve and volley after this...


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I agree with that tbh, I thought Federer played ok, served well, its just that Stakhovsky was fucking good, it honestly amazing how good he played. His serving was just godly. If Fed only won the tiebreak in the second set or broke in that set then it would have been a totally different. Still I can't beleive this, Nadal, Federer out in the first two rounds, wow, just wow.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Always thought the day Federer goes out of a Slam before the QF stage would be the same day Daniel Radcliffe advertises Walk-In baths in the People's Friend (only Seabs will get that reference).

Figured Federer would have won the match had he nipped the 4th set given Stakhovsky being relient on the big serve and volley and Federer eventually being able to manipulate him. Still credit to Stakhovsky who hit a couple of amazing winners in the tiebreak as well as his impeccable vollying to rescue crucial points. All on Murray now to maintain his composure with the media likely to be in a frenzy now that Nadal & Federer are out of his quarter.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Not even just Nadal and Federer though (although obviously the two biggest names) Tsonga, Hewitt, Sharapova and Azarenka all went out today, honestly just amazing.

Suddenly the strong half of the draw, has become the weak half of the draw. Murray will have to lose to a much lower ranked player to fail to reach the final here. Djokovic still has Ferrer, Berdych and Del Potro to contend with.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Djokovic going out tomorrow :brodgers


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Fuck i wish i'd put a pound on that. Roger was 1/100 at the start of the match.

Also lol'd @ Stakhovsky saying "first you play Roger, then you play his ego" in the post match interview.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Have to wonder how much longer Federer will continue playing after this. It's becoming more and more apparent that he's seriously in decline now and he won't want to be someone who's still playing and just floating around the top 20 and not going deep in the big tournaments.

Also I disagree that he didn't play badly today, he was fucking awful. Doesn't take anything away from Stakhovsky though, you can't deny he was excellent.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I'd love to be one of the Scottish people that reminds everyone that a Scottish player achieved something fucking massive (besides the US Open )

Murray has a damn fine chance this year with Nadal & Federer gone. Been a whirlwind Wimbledon this year already.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow, just wow!!!

SS (can't spell) played amazingly well. It was good to see some effective S&V play again because i miss it. Unbelievable really.

Now the favourites for a Wimbledon semi final are Paire & Janowicz which is pretty unbelievable. Imagine if Murray suddenly went out . Gulbis could be the one to pull that one off.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

I'd love to see Del Potro pull off a big shock and win it this year, but it's not going to happen. I still think realistically it's Djokovic's tournament.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

SJFC said:


> Fuck i wish i'd put a pound on that. Roger was 1/100 at the start of the match.
> 
> Also lol'd @ Stakhovsky saying "first you play Roger, then you play his ego" in the post match interview.


Reported someone bet $100,000 on Fed at that price!

#oops

To win $1k.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

Glad Roger's out. Dude's a complete bore. He's like the Tim Duncan of tennis.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Sad day for the GOAT :jose

Will keep watching this year's Wimbledon for Serena's ass doe, good heavens :wilkins


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Amazing day. Chuffed I stuck a tenner on Stakhovsky at 5-5 in the first. Wish I'd got on it before the match though. Could tell from the way Stakhovsky was serving that he had more than a legit chance of winning against a much lesser version of Federer these days. Most amazing part was that Federer wasn't hurt or even really playing badly. Stakhovsky was a joy to watch and more than deserved to win. Think I've fallen in love with Stakhovsky's wife though. Stakhovsky to the Final please.

Murray must be wanking himself to death with Nadal, Federer and Tsonga all out. Cillic too. Chuffed I put a bet on Gulbis too. Ha. Amazing opportunity for someone in that half to make a Slam Semi though. 

Bottom half of the Womens Draw is crazy right now. Kvitova is the only real big player left and she's been terrible for quite a while now. Stephens to make the Final is great for a little bet. Kvitova will choke somewhere so an amazing chance for a player outside the top 20 to make a Slam final and have the honor of being mauled by Serena in a Wimbledon Final. Shame that Robson isn't in that half of the draw though. Players like Robson/Keys/Lisicki who you could see being strong dark horses to go deep are all in Serena's half.*


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

:lmao my god what is going on, not overly surprised on Nadal going out in the first round but everything that has followed. I don't even know.

Federer hasn't done that badly since the french just before he first won Wimbledon all the way back in '03

Gonna go out on a limb and say Stosur will knock Serena out.

Stakhovsky was really good from what I say anyway and Roger hit some of those amazing backhands, I wouldn't say he is done and will be floating around the top 20, as if floating around the top 20 is being done either


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Looking at that Quarter in full now. Holy moly. A player like Janowicz or Paire is gonna make a Semi. Hopefully it's not boring old Almagro. Stakhovsky actually has a really good chance of getting that far if he plays half as well as he did today. 

Stosur doesn't stand a chance. Hasn't got past R3 at Wimbledon if I recall. That's kinda crazy though. She doesn't have the mental strength to beat current Serena.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Seabs said:


> Chuffed I put a bet on Gulbis too. Ha.


Did they not void that? Whenever someone retires in bets I've made, either that player or the opponent, all bet's been voided.



Seabs said:


> Shame that Robson isn't in that half of the draw though. Players like *Robson*/Keys/Lisicki who you could see being strong dark horses to *go deep* are all in Serena's half.


Love to.8*D



Hawksea said:


> Glad Roger's out. Dude's a complete bore. He's like the Tim Duncan of tennis.


fpalm

Dude shut up. Federer is class on court, the best of all time and a joy to watch even off form. If Federer bores you, you're either watching for the wrong reasons or you know nothing, which seems quite possible based on your previous posts on sport (Liverpool needing a goal scoring forward when they had Suarez and Bayern being entertainingly robotic being my favourites).


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Why do you even bother with Hawksea Nige? guy is an obvious troll.

Nothing interesting in womens, that bitch Serena is going to win and now there is no one who can at least test her.

For mens, I'm interested to see how Del Potro does, I just hope he can make it the semis at least


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Murray's momma must be foaming at the mouth right now ...

Eh, just pictured that.










:


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Del Potro will win Wimbledon. 

Quote this post.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

NJ88 said:


> Not even just Nadal and Federer though (although obviously the two biggest names) Tsonga, Hewitt, Sharapova and Azarenka all went out today, honestly just amazing.
> 
> Suddenly the strong half of the draw, has become the weak half of the draw. Murray will have to lose to a much lower ranked player to fail to reach the final here. Djokovic still has Ferrer, Berdych and Del Potro to contend with.


Why list Hewitt in with all the others? He's so far past his prime. Disappointed he lost to some jobber though. This was a good chance to get a solid run going.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Basically flip a coin on any and all matches if you are a gambling person. Been a crazy first couple of days.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

WHAT THE FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

After 10 years Federer has finally lost before the 2nd week


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

lol everyone in the picture except DJoko is already out


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Stunned to see Federer go out, hopefully Stajenak (sp) makes a match of it against Youzhny to validate his win.

Also shocked to see Sharapova drop out as well.

All geared up for a Serena win and a Novak/Murray final then, but going how it's been going, who knows, might end up with Paire vs Monfils :lol


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Not possible because Monfils pulled out before the tournament began.

We are going to get a suprise semi finalist though. Hopefully it's Paire, but it probs won't be


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

nazzac said:


> Gulbis could be the one to pull that one off.


inb4 he loses to Verdasco

How is Wozniacki still a top 10? Every time she makes headlines it's because of how shit she is.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Can you imagine nazzac if PAIRE or BRANDS wins Wimbledon. Will have to lock this thread.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea we won't hear the end of it. 


Lol Brands is pretty exciting to watch though, that was the first tie I seen him play on TV


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Ferrer to win Wimbledon imo and overtake Murray in the rankings.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Wimbledon would need to close down due to the embarrassment caused.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Bullseye said:


> Stunned to see Federer go out, hopefully Stajenak (sp) makes a match of it against Youzhny to validate his win.
> 
> Also shocked to see Sharapova drop out as well.
> 
> All geared up for a Serena win and a Novak/Murray final then, but going how it's been going, who knows, might end up with Paire vs Monfils :lol


*Stakhovsky? He's playing Melzer next 

Brands will beat Berdych today btw. FORZA BRANDS.

Why is Sue interviewing Stakhovsky and not his wife? *


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Best chance for Murray to win it this year, with all the injuries and shock defeats on his half of the draw, the time is now.

I hope he does it, I really can't stomach Djoker winning another


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Stakhovsky? He's playing Melzer next
> 
> Brands will beat Berdych today btw. FORZA BRANDS.
> 
> Why is Sue interviewing Stakhovsky and not his wife? *


fpalm my huge fail, I was reading an article about Mikhail Youzhny and had a Freudian slip.

I hope Murray fails just to see the interest from the British plummet like it would when Henman was around.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Hope Brands destroys Berdych today.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Just turned on a random match on the BBC website, first thing I see? Someone getting treated for an injury :lmao




Seabs said:


> *
> Why is Sue interviewing Stakhovsky and not his wife? *


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Lawls said:


> Del Potro will win Wimbledon.
> 
> Quote this post.


I really, really hope. If Murray wins, then ugh... Shite.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> Can you imagine nazzac if PAIRE or BRANDS wins Wimbledon. Will have to lock this thread.


That would be great for tennis. I'll have a nice gloat but nothing too extreme . I won't be as bad as the media if Murray wins it 

Brands is awesome though. Nice to see everyone rooting for him today


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh look, another player retired due to injury. Ridiculous

I also hope Murray doesn't win Wimbledon, rather Djokovic win than him


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*The hate Murray gets in here is rather amusing. Shame he won't be able to beat HERO ROGER again.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Oh look, another player retired due to injury. Ridiculous


nazzac will not be happy.

Serena about to bury another bitch now.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Garcia isn't doing too bad, she obviously won't win though.

Hope Murray wins myself, don't think Del Potro will though


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

No Tsonga, no party.

All in on DEL POTRO


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Rush said:


> Why list Hewitt in with all the others? He's so far past his prime. Disappointed he lost to some jobber though. This was a good chance to get a solid run going.


I listed Hewitt as he was favourite in that match. He beat Wawrinka in the first round who's a top quality opponent, and he's a former Wimbledon champion. It was an upset.

Was hoping for Brands to come through that first set, such a close one though.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

If Murray does win Wimbledon, 90% of the posters in this section should expect to see this beautiful picture in their control panel.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

SJFC said:


> If Murray does win Wimbledon, 90% of the posters in this section should expect to see this beautiful picture in their control panel.












Dat watch.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

So have they actually gotten rid of John Inverdale?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*He only ever does the highlights show for Wimbledon. Scary moment last night after the Fed match where he just stared down the camera with a blank face for 5 seconds :argh:*


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Berdych won 

Brands was inconsistent today. Some flashes of brilliance, and some poor moments. Berdych's power was always going to cause problems for Brands as Brands likes to be the one dictating & he's not comfortable defending. But Berdych is just the better player & the match was always on his racket.

Was skipping though the Levine-Del Po match & i'm happy to see Del Po through. Levine seemed to cause him problems in the 2nd set.

As for the 'Murray hate'. I think Murray is a marmite player. You either like him or you dislike/hate him. It's rare you find someone who is neutral about him. He's a bit like Manchester United in that regard. Some people in this thread dislike Murray, whether it would be because of his game or his attitude, his fanbase (poor excuse to dislike a player really. It can make you dislike a player more, but not be a starting point)or other reasons.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

haribo said:


>


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I think this may qualify as GOAT tennis beard

But as fare as GOAT tennis hair goes....










Dustin Brown takes it


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

More retirements in this tournament than Terry Funk's career. Jesus wept.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Dustin Brown needs to sort out the front of his hair. Terrible stuff.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^How is that hair not distracting as hell when he plays?

Raonic is out!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Ferrer to win Wimbledon imo and overtake Murray in the rankings.


Lol give him the trophy, and justb e done with this ridiculous Wimbledon we already having this year.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Just popped a couple of bets on. Berdych to beat Murray in the final @ 33/1 (£2.50) and the reverse @ 14/1 (£7.50).

I don't see anyone stopping Murray getting to the final and I was very impressed with the last two sets I saw from Berdych when I get in from work. He looked on it and I think he could upset Djokovic. It's unlikely I admit but possible.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Benoit Paire to beat Janowicz in the Quarters, and then Murray in the semis :side:

Today doesn't seem to interesting. Hardly any stand out matches. I guess thats what happens when we get all these upsets eh. I guess Almagro vs JJ can be good.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Rain 

Any game with Almagro will be bad.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hoping Robson can come through this round too, although she always seems to lose when you don't expect her to...


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Robson is like Shvedova in that she loses to random mugs at times, but always plays well against people ranked higher than herself.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Should be a cakewalk for Robson this


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

She's just inexperienced and still developing. For every great game where she lands numerous winners and looks effortlessly great she'll have one game where she makes numerous errors and will go for the big shot too often with little success. Its all apart of the learning curve tbh. I do think playing the bigger players allows her to essentially go out there and be more expressive since she has nothing to lose, but realistically she's still very much developing her all round game and is going to be a work in progress for the next couple of years.

She's had a quick turnaround here after a shaky start though which is encouraging to see.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Grigor out, makes Del Po's next game easier :mark:


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

nazzac said:


> Robson is like Shvedova in that she loses to random mugs at times, but always plays well against people ranked higher than herself.


Certainly didn't choke there anyway, played very well in a high pressure situation. Is Serena in her half of the draw? Could be a good chance of a her getting to a Quarter or semi final the way this Wimbledon has been going.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

re: Murray sure he's a good player but he has a cunt of an attitude and whinges like a spoiled brat when he loses. Also, his mother is a skeletor look-a-like cunt.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Nah she's in Serena's Quarter so she'd face her in the Quarters. Erakovic next round which is very winnable if she plays well again. Then probably Kerber in the 4th which might be it. She's definitely good enough to beat Kerber though and Kerber's very liable to playing well below par.

It's a real shame she didn't get it in the bottom half because that half of the draw is pretty woeful right now and I'd fancy her to beat anyone bar Stephens in that half. *


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Trainer out for Stakhovsky...


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Stosur is in Serena's quarter, isn't she? If so, yikes :/


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Yup, winner of Stosur/Lisicki has Serena in the last 16.


----------



## brutaLAD (Jun 27, 2013)

murray good lad. these tennis players should act like aaron hernandez imo, sometimes get talked about as if they do. all 4 of them pretty cool, murray/djoko prolly the two that don't seem ultra boring though.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Nah she's in Serena's Quarter so she'd face her in the Quarters. Erakovic next round which is very winnable if she plays well again. Then probably Kerber in the 4th which might be it. She's definitely good enough to beat Kerber though and Kerber's very liable to playing well below par.*


Kerber's just gone out in 3 sets to Kanepi. Don't follow the women's game much at all really but figured that was interesting for Robson. 4th round would be brilliant for her but a QF would be really encouraging if she can just play well enough to overcome the occasional error.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Melzer up 2 sets to 1 against Stakhovsky...

Edit: Melzer beats Stakhovisky, with not much difficulty, honestly not surprised at all.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

WOOLCOCK said:


> Kerber's just gone out in 3 sets to Kanepi. Don't follow the women's game much at all really but figured that was interesting for Robson. 4th round would be brilliant for her but a QF would be really encouraging if she can just play well enough to overcome the occasional error.


*I don't like saying a 19 year old British player should get to the QF but she kinda should now. Isn't really anyone in her quarter now who should beat her now. *


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Kanepi is fairly decent, she's made 3/4 QF's before I think, don't know if Robson will get past her if they meet


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *I don't like saying a 19 year old British player should get to the QF but she kinda should now. Isn't really anyone in her quarter now who should beat her now. *


She's still a player firmly bothered by inconsistency but she has the ability no doubt to make the QF. Her style of play mixed with her age and general inexperience will always see her have spells in games where her game dips and she loses a string of games and hands momentum back to her opponent, but when she's in form she just oozes potential. Even today when she nearly threw away a 5-2 lead in the opening set she still managed to break Marino immediately after losing her serve before largely sweeping the second set with minimal trouble.

I have no idea what Erakovic is capable of tbh as I really don't pay attention to more than a handful from the Women's game.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Gutted I missed Laura, seeing she was supposed to be on last yesterday when I could watch. Pretty PO'd when she was put on first on Centre knowing I'd be at work but it was the right call. Hopefully she beats Erakovic. Kanepi is tough, but so was Kirilenko and she beat her in straight sets.

Murray coasting somewhat despite being broken.



Bullseye said:


> re: Murray sure he's a good player but he has a cunt of an attitude and whinges like a spoiled brat when he loses. Also, his mother is a skeletor look-a-like cunt.


He's just our version of Hewitt, a grade A mongrel thundercunt.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Hewitt's won Wimbledon though 8*D


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Kanepi looked extremely beatable for Robson in the 1st round against another Brit. Saw bits of her vs Kerber today too and Kerber was well in control until 5-1 up in the 2nd tie-break and then she seemed to have a total meltdown. I'm not saying Robson should be favourite but it's definitely a tie I think she'd win. Obviously much better than having a top seed like Kerber.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

With Robson it's the other way around :lol. She seems to prefer facing top seeds


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Robson played well but not her best today but the scoreline really showed how much better she was than her opponent. Her next round is winnable (she's ranked lower too) so I'd be fantastic to see her into the second week. And facing Kanepi in the fourth round is winnable also. Although Kanepi did look pretty good against Kerber. Robson in the quarter finals would be amazing for her, she would obviously go out to Serena. But a centre court match against Serena Williams would be huge for her.

Murray played extremely well today too. Looking at him and Djokovic, right now Murray is looking better to me. Although Djokovic could easily improve as the tournament wears on. I don't see Murray losing before the final at all.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dam Dmimitrov lost that tough five setter


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

lolPaire


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Serena has to beat Sam first


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Robson's not playing well at all..


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Robson got destroyed in that first set.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Fuck, Tomic missed a chance to go up 2 sets vs Gasquet and then gets broken next service game to let Gasquet serve out the set.

Really hope we can get a Stosur/Robson quarter final. Much banter to be had :side:



Nige™;20318033 said:


> He's just our version of Hewitt, a grade A mongrel thundercunt.


i liked Hewitt more when he was a cunt. He was a better player too when he was giving the cmon's, and pumping himself up.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Po is the last of my troopers so to speak. Paire is an idiot and blew his chance of a good run. Kubot is a decent grass court player but Benoit should have beaten him. Didn't see the match though.

Kei lost in 5 to Seppi. Didn't catch this one either but Kei was 2-1 up & somehow lost. Seppi could be waiting for JMDP next.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Fuck Tomic, hope Gasquet beats that cunt.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Samoon said:


> Fuck Tomic, hope Gasquet beats that cunt.












uwotm8


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

C'mon Laura :mark:.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Laura :mark:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Great comeback from Robson.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Tomic wins 3rd set


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> C'mon Laura :mark:.


Honestly between United & Robson how haven't you been administered a pacemaker yet?

Robson once again not doing things the easy way. Seemed to be too exuberant in the first set and making errors in going for the big shots whilst Erakovic played smart and waited for the mistake. Credit to Robson though for the mentality after missing a break opportunity in the middle of the second set to then break twice @ the end of the set when the pressure was truly on.

Crucial hold there by Robson. 2-0 up and then rescuing the game after being 0-40 down. Massive blow to Erakovic's confidence now to let an opportunity like that slip away and having to serve again having lost her last 3 service games. What a point on deuce there by Robson.


----------



## brutaLAD (Jun 27, 2013)

Robson top lass


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Moar Laura! :mark:


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Amazing comeback and display of mental fortitude to turn that match around. Composure to recover after wasting a break opportunity and then win 8 games in a row at the end of the second set and into the third set was brilliant for someone that young. She'll need to learn from the opening set though as her aggressiveness was picked off by a smart player and that'll be a recurring issue until she develops the all round game to know when and how to attack.

Great for her to be into the second week though.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Gutsy from Laura, superb! This is going to help her ranking, so important moving forward. Kanepi is likely next round and that'll be tough.

Come on Gasquet. This Tomic is a cunt, pissing & moaning about his scumbag thug of a dad not being allowed in. Also, how this is on Centre and Robson was on No 2 I don't know. Such BS.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fuck Robson, all about TOMIC. Takes out the 9th seed. You beauty.

^ on centre court b/c it actually had a 'top guy' in the match whereas Robson beat some hack.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I love Dicky G but he's not a top guy. Brits have always been put on there and would be a bigger draw to the fans than Gasquet. Utter bullshit by the idiots scheduling it.

Robson beat a bigger hack on Centre the other day.



Rush said:


> *fuck Robson*, all about TOMIC. Takes out the 9th seed. You beauty.
> 
> ^ on centre court b/c it actually had a 'top guy' in the match whereas Robson beat some hack.


Oh yeah... damn right I would!ositivity


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hence why it was in inverted commas. Not that many seeds left so he was on centre stage. Lets also not forget that Robson was born down here. If she wins i'm claiming it :side:


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Gasquet


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Fuck you all for hating Tomic. Good match of tennis from him :cheer

Good to see a Melbournian in Robson doing well as well :troll


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

England stealing all the players, first it's cricket now it's tennis 8*D


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Im Aussie and I was rooting for Gasquet. Can't stand that Tomic cunt.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Del Po cruising right now :mark:


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Po through. Thank god for that


----------



## brutaLAD (Jun 27, 2013)

serenaLAD


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

That Robson match today was tense. She played badly in the first set, although her opponent did play very, very well. Major credit to Robson for hanging in there in the second set even when missing break point chances. She showed great mental strength to hang in there and finally turn it around like she did. Will be a very good learning curve for her. She's guaranteed to be at least 30 in the world now, so it's brilliant to see her moving forward.

I'd love for her to beat Kanepi in the next round and have a quarter final with Serena. That match, on centre court would be incredible for Robson, she would lose but it would be a brilliant experience. I think she's struggle in the next round though.

Djokovic looked incredible in his match...that's all I gotta say. I'd be massively shocked if we didn't get Murray/Djokovic final this year.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Djokovic is starting to hit his peak, look out


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

It will be definitely be shocking if Murray doesn't reach the final but I wouldn't be shocked if Djokovic doesn't. I'm not saying I don't expect him to but unlike Murray Djokovic still has Berdych/Potro/Ferrer to contend with.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Murray ahs the harder path imo


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Samoon said:


> It will be definitely be shocking if Murray doesn't reach the final but I wouldn't be shocked if Djokovic doesn't. I'm not saying I don't expect him to but unlike Murray Djokovic still has Berdych/Potro/Ferrer to contend with.


Ahem, TOMIC should factor into that. Ferrer and Potro are hacks and won't mount any challenge.

I'll be stunned if it isn't a Murray/Djokovic final.

Also, :lmao @ Stosur. Still, wouldn't matter anyway with Serena waiting in the next round. Yikes she was fucking brutal once more.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Bullseye said:


> Ahem, TOMIC should factor into that. Ferrer and Potro are hacks and won't mount any challenge.
> 
> I'll be stunned if it isn't a Murray/Djokovic final.


Erm, how is DelPo a hack? He is probably the one who has the most chance in beating Djokovic before the final. Have you not seen how he pushed Federer to the limits last year in Olympics and beat Djokovic in straights. Or when he beat Murray and Djokovic back to back in the Indian Wells this year. 

Hes been playing quite well so far in this tournament.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Indian Wells is a different surface, and bar the 2009 US Open Final against Federer hasn't really done much damage, if any, to the top seeds at the top events.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Well the Olympics were played on grass last year and the Olympics are important...


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I didn't say they weren't. If this was on clay I'd give some merit to the notion, but no, not this tournament, not this surface.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm not saying I expect Del Potro to beat Djokovic if they meet, I think Djokovic will win if they do meet, all I'm saying Del Potro is capable of causing an upset, grass may not be his best surface but he has shown that he can play well there as proven last year in the Olympics(which were played in Wimbledon btw).


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Thats why we need Del Po in the semis over Ferrer too. Del Potro has the game to trouble the top players & beat them, Ferrer doesn't. Even if grass is Del Po's weakest surface

Janowicz is on good form & could stop Murray, but i don't think that will happen.

Lisicki is a dangerous grass courter, so Serena isn't completely safe either. I'd give Lisicki the best chance of beating Serena on this surface out of anyone who is left tbh.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Samoon said:


> I'm not saying I expect Del Potro to beat Djokovic if they meet, I think Djokovic will win if they do meet, all I'm saying Del Potro is capable of causing an upset, grass may not be his best surface but he has shown that he can play well there as proven last year in the Olympics(which were played in Wimbledon btw).


At the Olympics it was 3 sets, not 5, hence Djokovic has the advantage and will win their match should they meet.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

She will probably win 8 games at the very best, nothing more


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Calling Del Potro (and even Ferrer) a hack is fucking stupid, sXe.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Del Potro, possibly, but Ferrer is the personification of the word.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Not being able to beat the top players doesn't make him a hack. Flat track bully? Yes. Does he have a boring style? Yes. But to call him a hack is ridiculous.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Tyler Durden said:


> Murray ahs the harder path imo


:lmao


Bullseye said:


> Ahem, TOMIC should factor into that. Ferrer and Potro are hacks and won't mount any challenge.


:lmao

*Ferrer has reached the QF or better in the last 6 slams. 4 Semis in that run too and a Final. 13 straight slams getting to the 4th Round or better. Highest ranking he's ever had. HACK. Not even going to bother to defend Del Potro not being a hack because that's laughable beyond arguing. Not being able to beat the best players of our generation doesn't make you a hack. Barely anyone beats them 4 at the Slams. By that logic everyone outside the big 4 is a HACK. 

I don't even know how to comprehend the notion that Murray has a harder path to the Final than Djokovic either. 

Anyway, great win for Robson yesterday. Pretty awful first set but Erakovic was playing as well as she did vs Kirilenko tbf. Tad lucky that Erakovic bombed after 5-3 up in the 2nd but Robson played her part. Kaneppi is beatable for sure but she can't allow another player to have such an easy start. Being on Court 1 will help her though. Serena/Lisicki is interesting. Lisicki's looked great from what I've seen this week. If Serena doesn't drop a set here then she won't drop one anywhere. Maybe Stepehens in the Final but I'd give Lisicki a better chance. *


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Can't put into words how furious I was when I saw Ferrer came from 2-1 down last night. The thought of him being in another Slam semi final and beaten in straight sets makes me cringe beyond belief. I think Del Potro will probably beat him in the QF's anyway if they both get there. Unfortunately Ferrer looks there already. Del Po should see off Seppi but Seppi can be very tricky.

Pumped for the second week, need some early finishes at work. Session plans/year end reports shall be done at home... I hope.

Novak/Haas will be decent but I'll be surprised if it goes to four. Tomic could give Berdych a match but if Berdych turns up like he did against Brands then he'll win in no more than four. Youzhny will be tough for Murray, and he did well in Halle. I think Murray drops his first set but pulls through in four.

Janowicz/Melzer might be a close one and I think the winner of that will meet Murray in the last four.

I've got a bad feeling Robson will lose to Kanepi, glad she's on No 1, but not first on, which means I miss it unless I can blag something at work, but most likely will have to record it and somehow avoid someone spoiling it.

Serena's got it in the bag, and as much as I like Lisicki on grass, she's not taking a set off her. I don't think anyone is tbh.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Nobody thought Sloane would take a set of her either, tbh.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Serena was injured tbf and wasn't at Wimbledon. Don't expect Murray or Djokovic to drop a set. Novak destroyed Haas last month in 3 and is barely even dropping points on his own serve let alone games. Youzhny tends to collapse whenever he gets to this stage and especially when he falls behind. Once Murray wins the 1st set it should be fairly comfortable. Can't see Melzer beating Jerzy either. Looking at the draw now. Predicted Quarters:

Serena/Robson
Radwanska/Vinci
Stephens/Bartoli
Navarro/Flipkens

Djokovic/Berdych
Del Potro/Ferrer
Janowicz/Kubot
Murray/Verdasco*


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Painful to not see the Rafa/Fed quarter final there. Would have been amazing. Oh well.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Bullseye said:


> Nobody thought Sloane would take a set of her either, tbh.


That's true. There was an injury though and this is her surface, making it more likely she won't drop a set. It's definitely possible, and after Whacky Wednesday anything can happen.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tyler Durden said:


> Murray ahs the harder path imo


...How? The highest seed he would have to face is 20 right?

Djokovic has Berdych and Del Potro on his side both of who could legitimately cause an upset. Del Potro did It in the Olympics last year, and Berdych is a former Wimbledon finalist. Murray's biggest threat is Janowicz and this is the first time he's reached the fourth round in a slam.

I'm not saying I think Djokovic will lose before the final, because I don't think he will. But he's by far got a tougher path. I'd still be stunned if we didn't see a Murray/Djokovic final, and if so...Murray will have reached the final in the last four slams he's played...good stat


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Murray has established himself as a regular slam contender now, except in the French


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

So many upsets in this Wimbledon, there are 7 unseeded players in this round of 16, the most since the US Open in 2005.

Kubot and Adrian who are not even in the top 100 are fighting for a spot in QF lol.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

That's actually pretty awesome, makes it way more interesting. Sucks that Fed is out though 

What happened to the tennis smileys?


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

First set Lisicki :mark:


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

LISICKI wins first set :mark: :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

wow!!!!


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Hard luck for Robson there. Completely different opening first set performance to the Erakovic match as she looked confident and effective from the start with some strong holds. Breaking and serving for the set only to be broken back convincingly and then going from 5-2 up in the tie break to saving a set point only to eventually lose the next two points was a disappointing end to the set but she's firmly in the match and just needs a strong head to overcome that disappointment.

Serena losing the first set in that fashion is eye catching.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Williams gonna win the 2nd


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Lisicki just awoke the beast.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Winning a set is already a pretty good achievement.

Let'a go Jano!!!


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Goodnight Laura.



Joel said:


> Lisicki just awoke the beast.


Serena even got her cock out :hayden3


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Laura .

Okay, so who is the best looking woman left now?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Robson departs 7-6 7-5.

Shame as she really played consistently well here and her serving was as strong as I've seen it for a while. Some great winners, played some big points perfectly and generally kept up with Kanepi throughout. Just a case of Kanepi playing the bigger points better and just taking advantage of any openings and breaking at the right time. 4th Round is still a good achievement for Robson and something to build on for the rest of the year.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

lol at Janowicz going overboard on the celebrations.



Silent Alarm said:


> Okay, so who is the best looking woman left now?


If Lisicki goes out then Puig..? :wilkins

EDIT: Come on Sabine :mark: :mark:


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Lisicki is serving for the match.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Get out of this thread, haribo. Get out, get out, GET OUT!


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Commentator forgetting about Kvitova wining it 2 years ago...

LISICKI!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Lisicki :mark:

So lovely too :kobe4


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:wilkins


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Bye bye, Serena.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

LISICKI YOU FUCKING BEAST!!!!!!!!


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Joel said:


> Get out of this thread, haribo. Get out, get out, GET OUT!


We won the femininity :brodgers


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> Laura .
> 
> Okay, so who is the best looking woman left now?


Despite the unfortunate Suarez teeth, Lisicki

SLAMRAY up next


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Crucial second set win there for Murray. Youzhny had something of a resurgance in the second set but to recover from 5-2 down and win the tie break to go 2-0 up should be the end now barring a severe drop in concentration.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Lying on a towel getting a massage? We all know how this normally ends..


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

Janowicz or Kubot in semifinal!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Just seen the Lisicki beat Serena...I'm more than shocked, I though Serena had the tournament in the bag to be honest. Who's going to win on the women's side now? Aside from Kvitova, would we have a new slam champion? Would love for Murray and Lisicki to win the titles this year.

Robson shouldn't feel down about that loss. Kanepi has a worse ranking than her, but she's far better than her ranking. She's been in these situations before, and the sets were both incredibly tight. Big things will come from Robson, the consistency she's looking for will come in a couple of years and then she'll be a real threat.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

nazzac said:


> Lisicki is a dangerous grass courter, so Serena isn't completely safe either. I'd give Lisicki the best chance of beating Serena on this surface out of anyone who is left tbh.


. Never doubt the wisdom of nazzac 

Glad to see JMDP making easy work of Seppi. No sets dropped so far heading into a match with Ferrer who is a bad matchup for Juan. Hopefully Del Po can raise his level.

Tomic vs Berdych about to start. Should be a good one


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Berydch/Djokovic should be good, both playing well but Novak slightly better despite two solid sets from Haas to push him at the end. Tomic looked threatening but Berydch's class in the big points was the difference. Djokovic will be tested, and despite betting on Berdych to meet Murray in the final, the way Novak's playing he'll be there.

Del Potro better beat Ferrer, although I'd quite like Ferrer to be smashed off the court and embarrassed in three easy sets by Djokovic should he win.

Glad Serena's out in a way. I love Lisicki. It's a pity she only ever performs consistently on grass. Emotional too at the end and in her interview. Lisicki/Kvitova or Stephens final looks likely now. Hopefully it's Stephens not Kvitova.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I love Lisicki's smile


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

WOW

Shock upset after shock upset in this tournament


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

NJ88 said:


> Just seen the Lisicki beat Serena...I'm more than shocked, I though Serena had the tournament in the bag to be honest. Who's going to win on the women's side now? Aside from Kvitova, would we have a new slam champion? Would love for Murray and Lisicki to win the titles this year.
> 
> Robson shouldn't feel down about that loss. Kanepi has a worse ranking than her, but she's far better than her ranking. She's been in these situations before, and the sets were both incredibly tight. Big things will come from Robson, the consistency she's looking for will come in a couple of years and then she'll be a real threat.


Li Na is still in it, right? Or was she eliminated as well?

I'd like to see a Lisicki/Stephens final, it'd be great for the game and for the tournament.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Li Na is still in it, I'm supporting her to get into the finals


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fuck you Tomic. breaking my heart there. Picked the Lisicki upset, and he was up one set as well :jose


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

You should have asked the TAB for the large print font


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dang that Liskiki win would have got you heaps


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Lisicki better not go and lose today now. I hate when an upset occurs and then the person loses the next game.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Gonna cheer for Stephens to make the final


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Sloane Stephens is hotter than Lisicki, btw.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lisicki is pretty meh face wise. There is no eye candy left on the women's side lol


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

If only Wozniacki wasn't so shit at grand slams


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Excuse me Bartoli is smoking hot. :hayden2

Radwanska's definitely cute. 

Great to see Murray really get tested yesterday in the 2nd. Always ideal to come through 3-0 but not too easily. Both Murray and Djokovic look pretty unstoppable other than by each other right now. There's actually a really good chance Murray gets to the Final without dropping a set. Verdasco should be fairly comfortable for a QF match and once you return Jerzy's serve he looks fairly average on his groundstrokes. Murray's obviously more than good enough to return the serve and then some. Djokovic getting really riled up and choking when the crowd got on his back is super encouraging for Murray too. Fancy Berdych to really test him. More so than Del Potro will if he beats Ferrer which he really should. Ferrer has hardly looked great going off his results so far. 

My bet on Sloane winning is looking extra tasty now :mark: Naturally she'll lose now today.*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *
> 
> Radwanska's definitely cute.
> *


Agree with this.


I like Lisicki and I wouldn't mind if she won but honestly I would love to see Radwanska win. She never won a slam and if she gets past Li Na, I think she has a good chance since Serena, Maria and Azarenka are all out. Of course it won't be easy but this is a great chance for her. I hope she beats Li Na today.


Del Potro better beat Ferrer, I like Ferrer but he will ruin the semis. Del Potro will be a much better challenge to Djokovic.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Bartoli for the win.

I think Verdasco will be a tough challenge for Murray. The guy has been pretty impressive!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Murray will beat him in straights


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

You may be right but I disagree.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

I'd have loved a Radwanska/Lisicki final, not really pushed about anyone left in the bottom half of the draw

BOOOOOOO Rain :cussin:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Lisicki through. :yum:


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm so happy that Tomic got eliminated from the Open, his arrogance and ego just makes him unbelievable douche.
You can be as arrogant as you wish when you actually win something you rubbish twat.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*:lol Li Na had the 1st set won off an ace and didn't challenge. What a plonker. Radwanska Na Li through :mark:

Match has been pretty good actually. *


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Radwanska into the semis :mark:


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

:cheer


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Lisicki is decent but thats it. nice smile though

A-Rad looks like someone i know, but better looking


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I can't wait to see Li's face when Jeff Shreeves tells her about the challenge she should've made. Why wouldn't you challenge in that position? What a fucking idiot.

Radwanska's taking this now. She is cute, said that last year. Stephens is also very attractive I have to say. Lisicki's only okay but she seems so lovely bless her.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™;20496409 said:


> I can't wait to see Li's face when Jeff Shreeves tells her about the challenge she should've made. Why wouldn't you challenge in that position? What a fucking idiot.
> 
> Radwanska's taking this now. *She is cute, said that last year*. Stephens is also very attractive I have to say. Lisicki's only okay but she seems so lovely bless her.


Yeah, i remember. We had a discussion on this if i remember correctly 

I'm sure i saw a pic of Radwanska topless somewhere (although you don't see anything really). Her face wasn't very flattering in that pic if i remember but still


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Yeah, i remember. We had a discussion on this if i remember correctly
> 
> I'm sure i saw a pic of Radwanska topless somewhere (although you don't see anything really). Her face wasn't very flattering in that pic if i remember but still


Just seen it. She's pulling some kind of expression which doesn't help. Whenever I think of women without makeup I think of Mila Kunis.










Sexiest Women in the World that!


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

:mark: New winner


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

McNamara :mark:

The ballboy getting a game :lmao


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Rooting for Lisicki & Del Po. (That means they'll both lose )


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Only woman left in I really want to win is Lisicki. Flipkens won't but I don't mind if she does. Anyone but 'Big Beast' Bartoli really.

On the men's side I'd like Del Po to do it or Murray. Djokovic is playing too well for Berdych & Del Po, think he'll do it tbh. I wouldn't discount Murray though, think it'll be a close final.

They'll be the two finals. All I hope is Del Potro batters Ferrer like a bitch tomorrow. At least I'll be back for Murray/Verdasco. Gutted I'm missing Berydch/Djokovic.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I'm going to cry if Del Potro loses tomorrow. 

I'm afraid Bartoli is winning the Womens. She'll probably get booed of Center if she does win too. Especially if she beats Lisicki. *


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Bartoli winning would be awful. Such an ugly player to watch.

also, in my case it would be IF MURRAY WINS I RIOT


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I want Lisicki to win for sure, the centre crowd would love it too. 

Really hoping for a Del Potro win tomorrow, first because I like him and second because I really don't want another predictable Djokovic/Ferrer semi final, at least Potro has a chance to cause an upset if he's on. Although I find Berdych/Djokovic quite interesting for tomorrow too, Berdych could do a little damage but I don't think he'll win. Murray should come through his quarter final quite fine, and should be fine in his semi final too. 

Murray/Djokovic is still looking very likely for the final.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Radwanska :yum: is my pick to win the womens, I love watching her tennis she reads the game so well and just picks apart her opponents, what she lacks in power she makes up for with her speed and finesse around the court. she reminds me of Martina Hingis oh and those low crouching shots she does :agree:

For the mens I actually think Murray is gonna do it this year, he's looking in great form and playing some of his best tennis.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I fucking hate Bartoli. How dare she do that to the princess of tennis  Lisicki all the way now.

Obviously I want Murray to win on the men side. But Djokovic or Del Potro winning would not be bad at all. Except nazzac would be incredibly obnoxious if Del Po wins!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Screw all the Bartoli haters.

SHE GOT THIS.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Bartoli winning would be awful. Such an ugly player to watch.
> 
> also, in my case it would be IF MURRAY WINS I RIOT


agree. Shit personality too


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Surprised to see Kvitova and Stephens eliminated tbh, great news for Radwanska/Lisicki, whoever wins in their semifinal match should win Wimbledon now

As for mens, I would love to see Del Potro win it, it would be special but I can't see it happening, I think he will lose to Ferrer today actually. 

Predictions:

Ferrer in 5
Murray in 3
Djokovic in 4
Janowicz in 4


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Hoping for another good showing from Murray.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Would like to see Murray win it

Who needs Fed/Rafa when you have Andy/Djoker :argh:


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Everyone on this forum jinxed Del Po, shame on you.

Hope he's okay.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Noooooooooo, Del Potro just had a horrible fall 

Pls tell me he is gonna be ok


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

These courts are way too slippery. Everyone slipping over and shit. This sucks.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

I'd be surprised if del Potro continues And if he does then I'd be surprised if he won. A real shame!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Knew his knees wouldn't hold up all the way. They've absolutely killed him.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

This is horrible. I'm honestly surprised that Del Potro is still continuing to play after that fall, shame that this had to happen


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

He's actually moving alright now. Break up (lol).


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Out there playing hurt but still capable of breaking Ferrer. Don't think he can last 3+ sets though. Real shame.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Ferrer in 4 unfortunately


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

del Potro fpalm


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

LOL.

Potro is playing really well.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Up another break :cheer


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Very good reply from del Potro after his fall. I hope he can last because he's torturing Ferrer.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow, I'm surprised that Del Potro won the first set so easily after that fall. Incredible. Hope he keeps this up


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Del Potro is going HAM on that tennis ball. Hitting it SO well.

Shame he can't move. Ferrer is a dick. Fuck off Ferrer.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Berdych you slit.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Po is a tough guy. Hes done well to win a set after the fall


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

The Birdman 3-0 up with a double break in the second set.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

unbelievabubble, he's broke him again, serving for the second set!


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

You wouldn't think he has a dodgy knee the way he's playing


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Del Potro's playing brilliantly. Even better when you remember that he has an injured knee!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

And that's the second set to Del Po.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow, this is unbelievable.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Del Po :mark: :cheer


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

SJFC said:


> The Birdman 3-0 up with a double break in the second set.


Double break gone. 3-3.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Berdych fpalm

He'll be gone in half an hour.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Bless Del Potro, rid the tournament of the hack Ferrer


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Del Potro is my hero.

OH FUCK


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

What a fucking shot! WHAT A FUCKING WIN!

Absolutely immense!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

What a performance from Del Potro.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

What a fantastic performance from Del Potro, to win like that after such a terrible fall is amazing. Brilliant


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao Ferrer exposed again. Good riddance you boring little cunt.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

And his reward? Djokovic. Fuck life.

Amazing with all the parity on show that 3 players still haven't dropped a shot.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

:mark:

Next djokovic...


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Anyone think Verdasco can create any trouble?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> And his reward? Djokovic. Fuck life.
> 
> Amazing with all the parity on show that *3 players still haven't dropped a shot*.


Now that would really be amazing.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Ferrer will be World Number 3 next week...


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Won £320 on Del Po :mark:

Was bricking it when I tuned in and he looked ready to retire. I sound like a twat saying this now after he's won but I still fancied him because of the amount of free points he can win on his serve. The knee seemed ok after set 1 though thankfully. Winning the 1st that easily was a shock though. Looked like it really fucked Ferrer up mentally thinkink he was facing a one legged man and suddenly being such a big favourite in a big match. Djokovic/Del Potro should be just as good. Think you can count on one hand the number of service games they've lost this tournament actually.

Del Po said Ferrer would climb to #3 now. On my fucking ass if so. Ferrer > Nadal and Federer.

Murray win now will do nicely.*


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

Where is the home support for Murray? Why is there no one watching?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

He's a right royal cunt, that Murray.

Ferrer being #3 is an embarrassment to the men's game. Hopefully Djokovic and Murray don't fail at the US Open and allow the sack of shit to hit #1 - that would be astonishingly awful for the game.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Why all the hate for Ferrer? I don't get it.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

He's boring, a flat-track bully, a hack, and just...a cunt of a person and player.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I think he can actually get to No.2 once Murray's Olympics points fall off, lol.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Verdasco takes the first set!


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Not quite sure how he is a cunt of a person sxe


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Surprised to see Verdasco win the first set, still expect Murray to win. it would be fucking hilarious if he actually gets eliminated though.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

sXe talking a load of nonsense as usual.

Murray taking control of this second set.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Come on Murray.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Dafuq :wilkins


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

C'mon Andy! Great rally.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

3 break points and he fucks it up. Dear god!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

This is all David Cameron's fault.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Had a look at betting on Murray to win from here and all they offer is evens. Shite.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm an occasional tennis watch who's not avid about the sports but watches matches sometimes...

It's always bugged me the serve rule:
When is a serve that hits the net a net serve and when is it a fault? This guy hit the net twice and was still on his first serve? But after hitting the net another time it was a fault and his 2nd serve


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Just tuned in..

Murray two sets down? :ksi2

Want him to win the whole thing, c'mon man :jose


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

kingfunkel said:


> I'm an occasional tennis watch who's not avid about the sports but watches matches sometimes...
> 
> It's always bugged me the serve rule:
> When is a serve that hits the net a net serve and when is it a fault? This guy hit the net twice and was still on his first serve? But after hitting the net another time it was a fault and his 2nd serve


If it hits the net and lands in the square you're aiming for, it is called "let" which means you're still on your first serve. Or second, if you're on your second serve.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

What a rally there.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

The News being moved to BBC 2:lol

Dat ratings draw


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Verdasco to win 6-4.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Impressive match, surprised Murray's still in it. Keep fighting!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I absolutely fucking hate the way Verdasco plays.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I have to agree, his method of play is annoying me.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Still better to watch than Murray :torres

Thrilled with Del Po. I was worried after he fell, but he came back to put on a fantastic performance. Del Po is really serving immense in this tournament, and will need to do so again against Djoker.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

3 hours of running and Verdascos hair is still immaculate, good job that man!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Must be a whole tub of gel in it with a wee sprinkle of hairspray.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Destiny said:


> I think Verdasco will be a tough challenge for Murray. The guy has been pretty impressive!





Samoon said:


> Murray will beat him in straights





Destiny said:


> You may be right but I disagree.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

FandanGOAT said:


> Must be a whole tub of gel in it with a wee sprinkle of hairspray.


Like the Javier Zanetti of Tennis


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SERVING FOR THE MATCH! COME ON MURRARY


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Fucking mental mug :frustrate

Typical. Hope Janowicz takes him out


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Come on Andeh, let's be 'avin ya.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

My word Tennis fans are annoying.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

YES YES YES MURRAY


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Brilliant! Andy you wee dancer!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

nazzac said:


> Fucking mental mug :frustrate
> 
> Typical. Hope Janowicz takes him out












It wasn't pretty and he seemed to revert back to his old negative, defensive style, but once again he came back from the brink to win. Mention to Verdasco who despite what a few have said here, played brilliant attacking tennis at times and very well could have won it had a few close points went his way.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

:lmao Murray's getting pissed at BBC guy.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Andy Murray has the personality of a wet fart. Jesus!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Can't believe Verdasco. 2 sets up!!!

Anything but a Murray-Djokovic final please


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Fucking mental mug :frustrate
> 
> Typical. Hope Janowicz takes him out














nazzac said:


> Can't believe Verdasco. 2 sets up!!!
> 
> Anything but a Murray-Djokovic final please


Sorry for you, but it's happening. Although Del Po getting to the final only to be beaten by Murray in straights would be hilarious to see for your reaction. My word it'd be beautiful.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Murray winning anything is the complete opposite of beautiful. People moan about Ferrer being boring, but Murray makes Ferrer looks like Peak Federer in terms of entertainment.

Del Po or Djokovic to win please


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nah, Murray plays aggressive when he has to. You're living in the past.

Murray winning is gonna be a BEAUTIFUL DAY.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

He's better under Lendl, but i still don't like watching him play. But There are worse players to watch, Gruntollers for example & Devvarman


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Berbz said:


> Andy Murray has the personality of a wet fart. Jesus!


Not saying he has the charisma of Will Smith or anything, but i just think he gets bored of answering the same questions for 2 hours after every match. That along with his naturally grumpy looking face and monotone voice, seems to gives people the impression that he's in a deep state of depression. He comes across a lot better in the less serious, more personable interviews. For instance:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Janowicsz is the real deal!!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Bullseye said:


> He's boring, a flat-track bully, a hack, and just...*a cunt of a person* and player.


*He's actually probably the nicest of the top players in the way he comes across but you've obviously had a personal experience with him to decide he's a cunt of a person. :kobe8*


Samoon said:


> I think he can actually get to No.2 once Murray's Olympics points fall off, lol.


*I didn't think the Olympics affected the rankings. And that wouldn't make sense because he can't possibly defend them the year after and Ferrer can't improve on his points from the previous year. *


Tyler Durden said:


> Janowicsz is the real deal!!


*There's a reason why he's not even top 20 yet. Take away his big serve or return and he looks a little over average from what I've seen. Murray will return the serve a lot more than most. Plus he's had a shockingly easy route to the Semi in fairness. Faced a kid in the 1st round, retirement in the 2nd, beat Almagro and looked immense on his serve tbf, biggest challenge vs Melzer which went to 5 and Melzer is hardly one of the top players and then some guy who isn't even top 100. It's impossible to really judge him until he comes up against a top player like Murray rather than getting easy draws. I don't think it'll be easy for Murray but I'd be shocked if he lost. Del Potro however I think has a great chance against Novak if the knee holds out. 

Murray seems to always have one match per slam where he's well below par but at least he's coming through them without playing at his best these days. I always think it's nice to have a challenge like that along the way rather than breezing all the way to the Final in straight sets every match. That performance won't cut it again though. 

I'm fairly certain that nazzac either doesn't properly watch Murray matches or has such a self-fulfilling prophecy that Murray matches are boring that he's managed to program himself to perceive them that way regardless. Fairly certain it's that because he doesn't seem to be able to accept that some players play a different way to the way he enjoys watching most. There were some pretty fabolous rallies in that game which came down to Murray's defensive skills and his ability to hit passing winners from seemingly impossible situations. But alas he doesn't serve and volley so BORING.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Get in Andy! Great comeback.

Stick it to the haters you sexy British bitch you!8*D


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Was impressed that Murray managed to come back from two sets down with the way Verdasco was playing to be honest. I thought was going to lose, in fact even in the fifth set I thought he was going to lose. But like all great players, he found a way to win despite not playing has best tennis. Some of his tennis in the second set was just god awful, some of those misses were horrific.

Hopefully he got it out of his system, because if he plays like he did in the second set against someone like Djokovic, he'll get steamrolled. I think he'll pull it together though, Murray/Djokovic Wimbledon final is hopefully on it's way.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I'd actually rather see Del Potro in the Final with Murray. And not because it would be an easier Final on paper for Murray.*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Probably best if Del Potro goes out in the semis, because if it's a Murray/Del Potro final, no matter the outcome of it, the tears at the end from both might be too much to handle :jose


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *I'm fairly certain that nazzac either doesn't properly watch Murray matches or has such a self-fulfilling prophecy that Murray matches are boring that he's managed to program himself to perceive them that way regardless. Fairly certain it's that because he doesn't seem to be able to accept that some players play a different way to the way he enjoys watching most. There were some pretty fabolous rallies in that game which came down to Murray's defensive skills and his ability to hit passing winners from seemingly impossible situations. But alas he doesn't serve and volley so BORING.*


Your chatting shit.

I can accept that people play differently. How often does Del Po or Kei serve & volley ? 

My favourites have different playing styles.

- Tsonga is the all court aggressor. Always looking for winners.
- Del Po is brute force. Not Tsonga like aggressive but uses his power to put people on the defensive
- Kei is the solid groundstroker. Not much power, but hits clean
- Sampras & Llodra are pure S&V
- Wawrinka is an offensive baseliner
- Paire is a circus act, but he's fun. 
- Brands is the Big serve & FH player
- Shvedova is an all court player

Yes, i prefer offensive players, but i don't mind watching Nadal & Djokovic and they are defensive players. I'm not anti defensive, just because i dislike Murray. I've enjoyed plenty of matches involving defensive players.

I don't like the way Murray plays tennis, so whats the problem? It's no different from Joel finding Ferrer's tennis boring. I have a right to dislike any player, just like you do. I'm sure there are other people on this forum who don't find Murray entertaining to watch.

So yeah, your talking shit.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Like i said before, Murray is a marmite player. You like him or you don't. I just don't.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

That was just beautiful Tennis from Murray. It's like watching Michelangelo paint the Sistine as it happens, if you were alive then. Just marvelous.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

MURRAY :mark:



nazzac said:


> - Shvedova is an all court player


What courts does she play on? The practice ones? 8*D

Speaking of boring, thread title is fairly lackluster


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Shvevdova is indeed an all court player, plays equally bad on all surfaces


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> Shvevdova is indeed an all court player, plays equally bad on all surfaces


:lol

I think her QF at RG & Golden set at Wimbledon may tell you otherwise mate . But on hard court, she sucks big time.

But thats not what i meant anyway. I meant that she uses all of the court during the play. She doesn't hug the baseline, and she doesn't hug the net. She's like Tsonga in that regard


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Murray was good, I got home from work at 0-2 down and watched his comeback emerge. 

Great tennis.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

This reminds me of that epic comeback from 2009 or 8 I think against Gasguet


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Destiny said:


>


This is one of the instances where I'm glad that I was wrong.




SEAN RODGERS said:


> *I didn't think the Olympics affected the rankings. And that wouldn't make sense because he can't possibly defend them the year after and Ferrer can't improve on his points from the previous year. *


Well they actually do affect the rankings, the winner(for mens) gets 750 points. and yes you can't defend them the year after, so you lose the points you earned during the Olympics.

Anyway I'm really looking forward to see Radwanska vs Lisicki today, should be a good match.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Radwanska too crafty for Lisiki, she wins in 3


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Come on Sabine!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Will there be any ranking changes after this tournament


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Fucking Bartoli. Wish Kvitova had got through now


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Poor Flipkens.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Bartoli in the final! Hope she plays well in the final.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Great match right there :shaq

Lisicki time :yum:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Radwanska or Lisicki should beat Bartoli.

@Tyler - yes, the men's rankings will change, Ferrer the cunt will move to #3 iirc.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Kvitova probably would have got smashed too. She's pretty awful right now. Bartoli definitely shouldn't be underestimated in the Final. Next match should be legit at least.*


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Radwanska with the Cesaro swag.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

DwayneRodgers said:


> Great match right there :shaq
> 
> Lisicki time :yum:


It's all about Sabine.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

19 winners and 13 unforced errors for Lisicki to 4 winners and 2 unforced errors from Radwanska in the first set


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Dat pic :homer


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Came in to say Lisicki could get it but I see it's already been mentioned


She could though


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

I am in with the Lisicki love.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

1 set all. Hope Bine pulls through!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Radwanska in complete control. Has got into Lisicki's head.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

First Laura, now Sabine. It's not fair .


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

there is lack of Aggie love here 










Although shes in complete control now


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

C'mon!


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Wish this was the final, don't like Bartoli 

Don't really mind who wins, both are among my favourites


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Fuck knows anymore.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

SABINE :mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Fuck sake. Get your shit together, Sabine!


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

This should have been the final!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

This match is insane. Mad respect.


----------



## B.B Initials (Sep 1, 2012)

SOOO Happy for Marion to be in final..last one was in 2007 in Wimbledon, she is doing a great come back so I'm encouraging her efforts and will ! My favorite female player is Serena Williams so glad she won the french open!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

This third set has been an amazing contest. Carn Sabine :mark:


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

What a semi final. Both women deserved to be in the final and that deserved to be a final match, it was a match worthy of it. Overall I do think the best player won but hats off to both.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Great match. Feel sorry for Radwanska, but LISICKI :mark:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Triffic match. Crowd should be super for the Final. Dat Bartoli hate :mark:

Lisicki should have won comfortably tbh. Her serve went to pot for like 30 minutes and then it suddenly turned back on just like that. Insane. *


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Formula 1, Champions League, Womens Tennis. They taking over.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Well that was a pretty good match, sad to see Radwanska eliminated, this was a good chance for her to win a grandslam but Lisicki deserved this match. I really hope she beats Bartoli. Would be great to see her win it.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

:mark:



Berbz said:


> Formula 1, Champions League, Womens Tennis. They taking over.


They've had formula 1 for like 20 years tbh.

Just looked up Bartoli, she's been playing on the tour for like 12 years and has only made it past the second week a handful of times

Looks like they've only met 4 times with Lisicki winning the last 3, this all sets it up for a Bartoli win :side:

What a handy route Bartoli had compared to Lisicki, even excluding the Williams match


----------



## B.B Initials (Sep 1, 2012)

I don't get the hate on a player..I get annoyed if the players ways are annoying me like Sharapova and her shouts, not if the player isn't a pretty girl..it's tennis tournament, it's all about sport.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Germans getting cheered & supported on our soil is awesome. Loved Rosberg winning last week and fully behind Sabine this week. Hope she beats Bertha on Saturday. At least I'll be able to watch one final.

The crowd will be behind her but they'll be respectful as they always are for the opponent. Sometimes I wish they weren't when Laura's playing for example. "Kanepi takes it up the arse" might have put her off and helped Laura but it's all polite clappy clappy clap clap. The Australian crowd not clapping Azarenka in the final this year was awesome. Cheating drunk donkey bitch!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

B.B Initials said:


> I don't get the hate on a player..I get annoyed if the players ways are annoying me like Sharapova and her shouts, not if the player isn't a pretty girl..it's tennis tournament, it's all about sport.


*So Bartoli isn't annoying on court in between points?*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Bartoli is kinda kooky and I like that.


----------



## B.B Initials (Sep 1, 2012)

I have missed all of her last match tbh..everytime I wasn't on the comp ..didn't even think she would make it to final ! You mean she takes her time..like Nadal does ?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Have you ever seen her recently? She's a wackjob. There's not really anything wrong with it but it must be super distracting. It's actually a pretty terrific game plan when you think about it. Frighten your opponent into defeat.

I really hope Lisicki wins though.*


----------



## B.B Initials (Sep 1, 2012)

No I haven't unfortunately and will be out on saturday so won't be able to see the women final  I know my man support Lisicki so I will support Bartoli hehe so it's more fun ! I think every player has their own little technics to try to take over their opponents, sometimes it's really annoying like the shouts !


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes Sabine!!! I always liked her despite her beating Slava last year at the Olympics, but this week she's turned me into a fan. Now go on and win the thing!!!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

SEAN RODGERS said:


> *So Bartoli isn't annoying on court in between points?*


This and her two handed style of Tennis is ugly as hell, I'm gutted Aggie is out but I do hope Lisicki wins the final anyone who knocks out Serena the way she did deserves to lift that plate.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Cold handshake by Aga. & judging by an interview i just read, she's pissed that she missed her best chance yet at winning a slam


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Yes Sabine!!! I always liked her despite her beating Slava last year at the Olympics, but this week she's turned me into a fan. Now go on and win the thing!!!


Hard to believe that, you jumping on the bandwagon... again!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Hard to believe that, you jumping on the bandwagon... again!


Nah mate. If i was just a bandwaggoner, i wouldn't have stuck with Shvedova


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

Can't stand any of the women in the top 4 so I will be thrilled no matter who wins on Saturday.I have a slight preference for Bartoli cause this is probably her last chance to win a Major.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

tommo010 said:


> This and her two handed style of Tennis is ugly as hell, I'm gutted Aggie is out but I do hope Lisicki wins the final anyone who knocks out Serena the way she did deserves to lift that plate.


Except for when Bartoli did it in 2011 though of course.

Lisicki was always one of my favourites she actually won me like €70 that year when she beat Bartoli in the quarters, hope she can win on Saturday it's gonna be the first ladies wimbledon final that I can remember where someone I like has had a chance of winning


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

Looking forward to Murray tomorrow, thing that giant Pole can cause him some problems though


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Del Po/Janowicz final


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^YES!

Lol Djokovic in 4
Murray in 4


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

A fifth-consecutive #Wimbledon semifinal for #Murray. Now most successful British man at #Wimbledon in the Open Era


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

That was nearly an insane shot from Del Potro


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Del Potro wins second set :mark:


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

del Potro has been great, I hope his knees keep up


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

YEA POTRO


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Woooo Del Po


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

He pulled the forehand off this time :mark:


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Just like yesterdays Womens Semi Final between Lisicki and Radwanska, this should be the final.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

What an awful tie break from Del Potro.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

He is challenging even with the knee injury


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

This match is great so far.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Some retarded challenge from both players.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Such a great match this. Probably the best of the tournament


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

This is MOTY


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Del fucking Potro :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

POTRO BEASTING


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

What a come back in that tie breaker I thought he was done for on that failed challenge


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

This is turning into a bit of a classic


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

What do you think of this Tennis match, Chuck?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*This fracking match.*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Unbelievable tennis from both players. What an epic match this is


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Jolly good show from both chaps.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Was out enjoying the 1 day of sun we get all year up here, so missed the first 2 sets. What i have seen has been orgasmic though. Mon' Del Po.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Nooooooo, Djokovic breaks


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Fuck. Fuck. Fuck.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Problem? :lelbron


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

DJOKOVIC :mark:

8*D


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

What a match. Credit to both of them. Del Potro really is a fantastic player and so easy to get behind.

Djokovic though :brodgers


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

What a game, props to both of them.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Outstanding match. Both men deserved to get through but there can be only one. That is why Djokovic is the best in the world.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Del Potro was clearly tired in that final set, still though what a match. Both players were great. This match exceeded my expectations. Best match of the tournament so far


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

I thought Radwanska and Lisicki was a good match yesterday but that match..... that match :mark:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*That was special. Shame that Del Po lost though.*


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Unbelieveable match from both. Credit to Del Potro for coming back twice and managing to hold his nerve on crucial points. Djokovic I thought always just had a bit more to his defensive game and his ability to maintain control in long rallies and go minutes without producing an error, but he did well to successfully hold off Del Potro and serve the match out. Shame for Del Potro as he's someone who can naturally generate sympathy from the crowd and it would have been a brilliant moment had he pulled it off, but Djokovic reinforced his stance as the man to beat.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Big guy doesn't strike me as a player willing to make many runs for the ball.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Great match although i had to miss the final. Great effort from JMDP, but Djokovic was too good. Hope he wins the final


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

That 113mph forehand winner from Del Potro was one of the biggest "holy shit" moments I've seen in tennis. And there was a fair few other shots from him that were unbelievable too. Shame he didn't triumph and I'm not just saying that as a Murray fan. It's always nice to see a new (Wimbledon) champion and he deserved a place in the final after his effort in the quarters and semis.


Murray WOATing.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey, Janowicz


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

COME ON ANDY

My favourite English player, the whole country is behind you :troll


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Janowicz is a massive bitch, what a whiner.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I really want Murray to beat the shit out of him. Expect him to be booed when he returns to center court.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

What name should we use for Janowicz, considering nice guy of the tour David Ferrer, is described as a thundercunt? 8*D


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Whineybitch, Moanybitch, Cuntybitch.....


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Cuntybitch will do.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Murray fans whining about other players being cunts... 

:gabby


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

:lmao Fair play to cuntybitch there.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Murray GOATing now. England's finest.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

:deebo:siddle

Don't make me neg you Green Light.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

England's Brave Andy Murray.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't like either player. Janowicz is a cunt & as you all know i don't like Murray's tennis.

Djokovic better win the final whoever he plays


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

YEEEEES ANDY :mark: :mark: :mark:

What a performance! He showed incredible heart out there, the heart of a lion :terry1

This is a proud day for England :whiteknight


----------



## Endors Toi (Mar 29, 2010)

BOOM. Yes, Murray!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

That was an epic semi-final!!!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Geez what a boring Final. I'm sure all the points will be 30 shot rallies full of defensive shots. Grrrr.

and that is why Janowicz isn't top 20 yet like I was saying. He'll be top 10 with a few more years experience though. He beat himself more than Murray beat him out there. Match probably would have finished before 9:15 and the daylight was still there then so they probably could have got away without closing the roof. Thankfully it didn't affect the momentum of the match. 

Not sure who should be favourite. Both have looked great while showing signs of mortality. Probably gonna be a 5 set epic. *


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Djokovic in 5

Ive gotten about every prediction wrong so who knows


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I have no problems with long rallies. What i do have a problem with however is long rallies that lead to nowhere, which is what happens when Murray-Djokovic play each other.

They are both great defenders but lack the offensive weapons to get past the other's defense. Their strengths are similar too, which almost makes their matches mirror matches. When Nadal plays against one of them, there's some variety in the sense that Nadal is a more energetic player and more forehand-oriented. Djokovic and Murray just mirror each other out for the most part when they play. 

They seem to bring out the worst in each other really. I like watching Djokovic usually, but against Murray i don't.

I always believe that this match-up is on Djokovic's racket though, so i make him favourite.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

If your a fan of that sort of tennis (Like NJ88 is) then it'll be a treat for you i guess.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I think I will just follow the scored at the start and tune in mid-way or something


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeah unoffensive Murray with more winners than Del Potro had in only 4 sets of play :side:

If Lisicki doesn't win tomorrow I'll be a very :sadpanda


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Same here, fuck off Bartoli


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Murray-Djok boring? I've seen it all. I'd much rather that than someone who can whack the ball hard from the baseline.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Isn't that what they do lool


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Djokovic is the favourite imo, he's been in better form in this tournament, he lost less sets than Murray despite playing much tougher opponents. Plus Djokovic won their last 3 meetings.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

chr1st0 said:


> Yeah unoffensive Murray with more winners than Del Potro had in only 4 sets of play :side:
> 
> If Lisicki doesn't win tomorrow I'll be a very :sadpanda


Del Po was facing the best player in the world. Murray faced Janowicz. :lol

I agree with the 2nd point. I like Sabine & i hate Bartoli's tennis.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Well he's still hit more winners all tournament, plus my point wasn't overly serious.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

I quite fancy Murray on Sunday, I think with lady luck he will finally win Wimbledon.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lisiki in 3


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

"That extra one and a half inches really helps the French woman"

"Lisicki's toss is erratic"

BBC is pure filth today :vince


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Bartoli has come mentally prepared. Sabine is all over the place mentally. As a result, Bartoli takes the 1st set easily


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Come on Lisicki!! <3


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Bartoli would get it right proper


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Sabine is not with it at all. This so far is another showing of how important the mental game is in sports & in particular tennis


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I'M CRYING TOO MAN*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

This is really sad


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Bartoli's bottling it


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Are we watching the greatest comeback in Wimbledon history


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

COME ON SABINE BABY!!! FUCK DAH DOUBTAZ!!!

Her nipples have suddenly appeared out of nowhere. SHE'S TURNED ON FOR THIS COMEBACK :mark:

EDIT: :jose


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

BARTOOOOOOOOOOOLIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII :mark: :mark:

This is a great day for England :whiteknight


dat ass :datass


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh Sabine .


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sabine needs a hug


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

That was heart breaking


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Where's my shout out Marion, I'm your number one fan :side:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

The things I'd do to Sabine.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

Just need Novak to take out the trash tomorrow.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh fuck 

Not a fan of her tennis at all, but Bartoli deserved to win that match. Sabine didn't turn up mentally (she even admitted it in a way during the interview) until the end, but by then it was way too late.

I see people complaining online about Lisicki crying. 

1. This was her best chance of ever winning a slam & she knows it. 
2. She didn't play well
3. She is an emotional person

Thats why she's crying. Lay off her


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I'd rather lay on her :brock


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Feel for Sabine, sometimes your greatest dream can become your greatest nightmare. Hope she gets over this quickly


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Of course you'd get emotional losing a grand slam final. Even the biggest cunts of the sport (Murray) have cried after losing a final.

Hopefully she maintains this form and comes back better than ever next year, and before then, gives the US Open a serious crack.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Well done to Bartoli!

Hopefully Barty and Dellacqua win the woman's doubles now :mark:


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Bullseye said:


> Of course you'd get emotional losing a grand slam final. Even the biggest cunts of the sport (Murray) have cried after losing a final.
> 
> Hopefully she maintains this form and comes back better than ever next year, and before then, gives the US Open a serious crack.


Did Ferrer the biggest thundercunt of them all cry after losing at the French Open?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Lisicki just didn't turn up mentally, the situation got on top of her and she bottled it basically. Bartolli played well, but Lisicki played so very poorly the entire way through pretty much. Very underwhelming final, hopefully tomorrows delivers.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Fucking boo, gutted


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

It was already a great emotional effort for Sabine to reach the final, beating both last years finalists along the way. Today was a bridge too far for her. I feel that if she tweeks a few things, particularly her shot selection, she could become a good fixture of the top 20. She's certainly made a lot of news fans over the past 2 weeks, me included.

As for Marion, like i mentioned above, i don't like the way she plays tennis, but i have to congratulate her on a fine victory. She really turned up mentally, which was impressive & took full advantage of Lisicki not being all there by not allowing her to play her way into the match. Also, i respect her celebration as she didn't leave Sabine hanging at the net whilst celebrating. 

However, she probs had the easiest run to a grand slam title of all time. Didn't face a top 15 player, & the best player she faced was on a complete off day. But she took advantage of it to her credit

Now on to tomorrows final. Not my favourite match-up at all, but it should be closer than todays match. I'm going to go with Djokovic as he's in better form than Murray at the moment. Should be a close match though, so i'll say 4 or 5 tight sets to Novak.


----------



## B.B Initials (Sep 1, 2012)

So happy for Marion, she's got the experience and maturity ,she's a character and she just busted all the people complaining about her weights and that she's not the beautiful model all the sports brands wants ! she just showed them who she is ! it's a fucking tennis game not a fashion show! she's been playing for so long now it's awesome she finaly makes it.Sabine is a 23 yrs old young player she has soo much time to get some experience, sometimes it's good to lose important match to learn and it will make her a better player !


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Gutted for Sabine, don't think she will play this well again until next year @ Wimbledon


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Would love Djokovic to do Murray in Straight sets.

Honestly tho, i can't see that Scottish Git losing a second year in a row.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

Who won the Murray - Djok match?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

They play tomorrow


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Stupidest post of the year?*


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Can defo see Lisicki playing that well next year as long as she doesn't get another injury, she's made at least the quarters the last 4 times shes played there


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

LETS GO MURRAY!!!!!11!!!!!!11!!!!!!!!!!! 
3-1


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dam, Sabine still had an amazing run though. 

LETS GO JOKER


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

So gutted I'm gonna be working when this is on tomorrow.  Can't even put it on iPlayer or a TV because the miserable cunts are on tomorrow instead of the cheery people.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Getting kinda really excited for this now


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Tyler Durden said:


> Getting kinda really excited for this now



Same here, I think deep down Murray will lose but I would do 2 laps naked round my house if he wins :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Geex Murray has been in 7 finals already


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Had no time to watch the final unfortunately but man what a disappointing result. Have nothing against Bartolli, but I really wanted Lisicki to win. Still though this shouldn't put her down, she still had an amazing run, eliminating both finalists of last year, that's something to be really proud of. This was only her first final and she's still young. I hope she has a good run in the US Open.

As for today's final, I think Djokovic will win 4, or maybe 5. Wouldn't be surprised if Murray wins though.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol British media If Murray wins, he is British. If he loses, he is Scottish.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Sucks cause I gotta be at work exactly when the Final starts, but I'll be pulling for Murray. No reason really, would like to see him get the Wimbledon monkey off his back.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Djokovic in 3 sets plz. Murray can challenge the Joker, but when it all boils down and gets to a game of mental toughness, Novak wins the mental game 10 times out of 10 :brodgers

I just hope it's competitive and worthy of a final, unlike the ladies. Not Fed/Rafa or Fed/Roddick levels great, but a decent match.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuck won't be getting much sleep wit this, study and work, let's hope it's worth t


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Djok to win 3-1


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Almost about to start!


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Hopefully it's Andy's time today. Can't be anything but good for tennis to have more guys capable of winning the slams.

Can see it going to five sets. Murray 1st, Djokovic 2nd and 3rd, then Murray in the 4th and 5th to win it - after a tiebreak in the final set.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Tyler Durden said:


> Lol British media If Murray wins, he is British. If he loses, he is Scottish.


Correction - he's English if he wins. :whiteknight :troll

I'm predicting this to go to 5 sets, with Murray taking the win.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm absolutely shitting it, don't think i can take another post match interview like last years.:jose


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Ruckus said:


> Correction - he's English if he wins. :whiteknight :troll
> 
> I'm predicting this to go to 5 sets, with Murray taking the win.


Go on Andy lad, go out there and make yourself an English sporting icon. The whole country is with you :lions


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Will fully accept a Murray defeat if he can somehow achieve a hat-trick of smacking Cameron, Salmond and Victoria Beckham in the Royal Box.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm predicting Murray in 5.

The hype is getting me excited.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Almost time. Lets go Murray


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Murray's girlfriend is a real babe isn't she


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Come on Novak, make the cunt cry yet again 8*D


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

I hate how all these V.I.P cunts get tickets for the final yet they never go to a normal game.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

He bottled that..


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Murray can't perform under pressure. Nole to win it in 4 sets


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice luck there Andy


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

plz


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

C'mon Djokovic!


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Will be supporting the Joker.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

so many bad calls..


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

It shall be tears of joy bullseye :cheer


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Typical Murray v djokovic game so far


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Bullseye said:


> Djokovic in 3 sets plz. Murray can challenge the Joker, but when it all boils down and gets to a game of mental toughness, Novak wins the mental game 10 times out of 10 :brodgers


9/10. Forgetting the US Open Final :brodgers



BoJaNNNNN said:


> Murray can't perform under pressure. Nole to win it in 4 sets


Olympic Semi Final & Final & US Open Final would kindly disagree with you. Could also throw in the '08 Semi Final win vs Nadal at the US Open.


Tightly contested so far. Both having their fair share of wobbles and mistakes in between some absorbing rallies. Murray needs to hold serve here after coming down from 1-4 to potentially level it up. Would be a crucial mental blow to restore his confidence and further frustrate Djokovic.

Definitely see many more twists and turns along the way, but definitely a fascinatingly poised match so far.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

YEEEEAAAAAHHHHHH

2 down :mark:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

2-0 :mark::mark:


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow, never seen Djokovic this angry towards an umpire before. Things don't look good for him. Murray is in control of this match.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

WOOLCOCK said:


> Olympic Semi Final & Final & US Open Final would kindly disagree with you. Could also throw in the '08 Semi Final win vs Nadal at the US Open.


3 Australian Open Finals & '12 Wimbledon Final would agree with me. But, I have to say that he's been a lot better since winning that Olympics gold.

It seems that Novak and Andy switched places in this final. From 4-1 to 5-7 is not Novak-like.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Murray in straight sets? Surely it won't be that simple.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

BoJaNNNNN said:


> 3 Australian Open Finals & '12 Wimbledon Final would agree with me. But, I have to say that he's been a lot better since winning that Olympics gold.
> 
> It seems that Novak and Andy switched places in this final. From 4-1 to 5-7 is not Novak-like.


Yeah I wasn't saying there wasn't merit that Murray has often had problems getting over the winning line in big matches, but at the same time his form has improved since last summer and he's definitely now proven he can in fact win the big matches. He's definitely a more improved and mature player from years past where the big occasion overwhelmed him.

Crucial second set win there for Murray. Last year he started brightly but just lost crucial points throughout after. Getting the break back and holding his serve at 3-4 was monumental and getting the break again at 5-5 and serving with aplomb was even more impressive. Not about to write Djokovic off in the slightest but he's going to have to play incredibly well now to get back into the match.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

MURRAY ONE SET AWAY SHIT


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Congrats to Andy Murray on winning Wimbledon for the first time.

Novak with Dat Choke


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

He's gonna do it :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Right now Djokovic is being taken apart in a way I haven't seen for a few years, seems to be losing his nerve too. Really incredible from Murray.

Del Potro wouldn't have stood for this shit.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

This is tense stuff. Surely Murray can't win Wimbledon in straight sets?

...This is painful for me.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Crucial hold by Djokovic there at 0-30 down. Not over by a long shot given his tenacity and ability to counter punch like nobody else. Murray needs to keep his head though and realise that everytime Djokovic has come back at him he's been able to handle it and eventually withstand his efforts.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Djokovic breaks back, it's not over yet!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm actually in pain watching this, Murray giving away that break point. He needs to regain his composure here, and get back to trying to break Djokovic's serve.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

YES DJOKOOOO


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Come on Novak


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Wooo :mark:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Come on Murray you can still do this!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nooOOOOO


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

and Murray breaks back, he straight setting this!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Andy doing Britain proud here. What a fantastic Brit he is. :


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

YESSSSSSS


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Butler's face


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Serving for the Championship :mark:


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Serving for the Championship! :mark: 

Someone needs to gif Gerard Butler's facial expression just now. Priceless.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Inb4 complete capitulation


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

GOAT BUTLER FACE!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

One more point.. :mark:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Okay, two more points..


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

#BottledIt


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

THE TENSION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm just going to shut up now..


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Crowd getting a bit over excited atm


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

THIS IS THE ONE


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Straight sets!!!!

:cheer


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

HOW THE FUCK DID YOU NOT FINISH THE SMASH 

Ugh Congrats Murray


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Called it :brock


AAAAAAAAAAAAAANDY :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Novak just sitting there all casual, "like I give a fuck"


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

What an underwhelming final that was.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

LOL Andy Murray :lmao


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

As one famous Scot once summised: that was without doubt the epitome of squeaky bum time.

Fucking get in lad! Amazing bottle to win it on the 4th Championship point and saving 3 break points. Classy embrace from Djokovic as well.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssss, Andy!

Congrats to the 1st Brit to win Wimbledon since they invented the sport. It's never too late.

Straight sets too. :clap


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Congrats to Murray.

Outside of an amazing final game, this was a very disappointing Finals. 3 sets? Really? And fucking Choke-a-bitch continually going back to a drop shot that was not working. Terrible overall match.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

FUCK man, fuck, how did you miss that fucking smash Novak, that was your point, dammit. Well that some game though, saving 3 match points in a row was amazing I must say.

Murray was fantastic and deserved to win but man that was so disappointing from Djokovic, expect much more from him. Apart from that final game, the match was kind of boring tbh.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I bet he forgot his mum on purpose :side:


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Oh well, there's always next year England.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^^^ lmfao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Daym Murray is getting some tonight


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Henman will win it next year, calling it now.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Sir Andy Murray on twitter haha


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

All that's missing is John Terry running on to help lift the trophy


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Tim Henman is clearly the Ben Swain of the Pundits. Each and everyone of them a winner and his best a perennial semi finalist. Surprised he's never been a spokesman for Viagra, since he can relate to only getting a semi.

I expect the words 'British' to accompany Murray's name for months to come in interviews and articles, but all the same I'm made up for the lad. Great way to win a Grand Slam final with such an assured performance. No reason he can't make it a double this year in the US Open if he can compose himself and use this momentum and self belief to propel him ahead of the rest.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Murray is one of the biggest English sporting heroes of all time, so happy right now. A proud day for England.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

:lol Seabs is online I'm guessing judging by the thread title. Outstanding.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Great thread title, a fitting tribute to a true English hero (Y)


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

That's all I have to say really.

What a brilliant performance, and 100% well deserved. How anyone could call that boring is beyond me. Amazing tennis.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Proud to be English after that wonderful victory!

ALL BOUT DAT MURRAY BANDWAGON next to Medo my fellow Brit for the day.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Say what? SAY WHAT?

Knew he'd win. DON'T YOU EVER DOUBT MY PREDICTIONS EVER AGAIN BITCHES. HAVE FAITH IN OUR GREAT ENGLISH HERO. Not the best Final but definitely exciting and dramatic. Pretty poor from Novak but Murray was better than him in every department. That last game was insane. Rematch at the US Open where Novak wins.

Shhhh, only dreams now.*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I shat purple. 

Your thread title can suck my big black Scottish cock.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*You should be careful saying things like with Alex around.*


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Too many people saying Murray is ENGLISH I hope that you're saying it as a joke!!

Well done to lad anyway, excellent news for GB.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Dat thread title. :whiteknight :troll

I thought Murray would win, but I'm amazed he did it in 3 sets. That was a GOAT performance.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Who is Alex and does he have the jungle fever (he ain't getting near this shit)?

Andy (cracking name for a fella, btw) has to be considered the current best in the world on grass now, surely. Hasn't lost on the surface since last year's final (I'm sure that's been pointed out several million times by the non-black or -Scottish people ITT but w/e) and clearly has stones the size of watermelons judging by that performance.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I came. TWICE.

Just the 78 years since an Englishman has won Wimbledon now :


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Not the desired results for me this weekend. Yesterday was worse though.

Anyway, i guess it's congratulations to Murray. From what i saw he deserved to win that match.

I can't help but lol at the fact that Verdasco was his biggest test in the end


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

tommo010 said:


> All that's missing is John Terry running on to help lift the trophy


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Well him and Novak are pretty clearly #1 and #2 right now and I'd definitely agree Andy is better than him on Grass. Novak's better on Clay and then they're pretty equal on Hard Courts. Nadal is obviously on there level too but not on a consistent basis on all courts it seems.*


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Alex is an Arsenal fan with a particular proclivity towards lusting after Olivier Giroud. Word around the forum is he takes it up the chutney.

Grass is a hard surface to label a current best player imo. Clay will forever be Nadal's territory and Djokovic is currently #1 on Hard Court with Murray behind imo, going off US Open & Australian Open performances. With Grass though, you can never discount Federer given his legacy and domination of Centre Court. Like Murray clearly has proven he can dismantle and comfortably beat the best on Grass to the point its hard to not call him the current best on grass, but Djokovic & Federer are certainly closer to him imo.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

GET IN!

Congrats Murray! :mark:


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I wouldn't say Andy's the best by any huge margin or anything, but really, nobody is that far ahead of anybody else on any surface bar the obvious of Nadal being ahead of everyone and their grannies on clay. 

I'm not sold on Andy being the best in the world overall, but he's been outstanding on grass for the last year. King of Grass Court is Andy Murray right now (but not a slam dunk ala Nadal on clay), and I really don't think Federer would've done anything to change my mind even if he did end up playing him this time around.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah Federer's a hard one to judge these days as he's obviously dropped in his level of play but you know it only takes one special performance for him to be a match for Murray or Djokovic (i.e the way he disposed of Djokovic in the Semi Final last year). The beauty of Murray/Djokovic matches really is how close it is given their similar style. Even today a few points could easily have gone Djokovic's way and changed the course of the match, there really is very little to separate them and it just comes down to individual shots and who has the stronger mentality and physicality to absorb the gruelling rallies.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Novak is still the best in the world. Murray is the best on grass however & Clay is obviously Nadal


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I'd give Djokovic the edge but it's tight enough that I don't think there should be a favourite between the two on any surface other than Clay. Hopefully we'll finally get to see Nadal face one of them not on Clay in New York. Federer not being a top 4 seed for a Slam (unless he gets it back between now and then) will be fun in an odd way. I bet we get that Nadal/Federer Quarter after all with the winner facing Murray or Novak. Or they all bomb again and Ferrer wins on his way to #1 and global domination.*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

WOOLCOCK said:


> *Yeah Federer's a hard one to judge these days as he's obviously dropped in his level of play but you know it only takes one special performance for him to be a match for Murray or Djokovic (i.e the way he disposed of Djokovic in the Semi Final last year).* The beauty of Murray/Djokovic matches really is how close it is given their similar style. Even today a few points could easily have gone Djokovic's way and changed the course of the match, there really is very little to separate them and it just comes down to individual shots and who has the stronger mentality and physicality to absorb the gruelling rallies.


Yeah, he's sort of been like that for a few years now. You think he might never win another Wimbledon and it's Nadal's time to win four or five on the bounce, then the next year he'll beat Roddick 78-76 in the fifth set of the final (granted, Nadal was injured that year and couldn't defend, but still). Then he'll lose in the quarters to Berdych and you're thinking THIS time he's probably done winning Wimbledon titles. Sure enough he loses at the same stage the next year to Tsonga. Then he goes and does what he did to Novak last year and he winds up with another Wimbledon (and really, he got to dismantling Murray after a while last year, too. He looked '06-levels of scary at points in the second and third sets). Next year he'll probably win his eighth.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

What a performance by Murray, went crazy when he won. The value that the win meant especially after 77 years is absolutely huge. Novak what a great competitor, he definitely tried to come back and one point I thought especially the last few championship points is that this is going to run away from Murray, but he kept fighting and well done


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I really think Federer's done now as far as being a winner. He'll obviously still be a contender because he's ROGER FUCKING FEDERER but I think any of the top 8 have a strong chance of beating him on any surface now unlike before when it was literally only ever one person , maybe pushed to 2 when Djokovic came into his own. I think he's had his "one last run" last year. Naturally he'll win the US now.

Reading that Paddy Power had to pay out £2m in refunds on Murray winning. Ha.*


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

:mark: Missed everything but the 4 championship points due to bitches at work not letting us even have a TV near us. Great win for Andy.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

What a great victory by Murray 3-0 was the deserved score. I do think Henman hill should be changed to Murray mount.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

WOOO YEAH ENGLAND GETTIN GOLD BABY!

:whiteknight

Was a tough 3 hours sitting there on Henman Bandwagon Hill but my armchair ass made it to the end, like a true wagoncarrier. Where the aussies at with their 80th ranked Lleyton HewOAT as their best player? :terry Must be a bitter pill to swallow for you guys :darren


----------



## B.B Initials (Sep 1, 2012)

Well donne Murray !!!!!!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Think i'm going to take the﻿ day of work tomorrow, drive the 30 or so miles to Dunblane and just burst out crying in front of his postbox. Thank you Sir Murray.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

MURRAY DA GOAT


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Oh, tennis...


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Don't know about you guys, but that match needed more Hans Zimmer music.












WOOLCOCK said:


> Tim Henman is clearly the Ben Swain of the Pundits. Each and everyone of them a winner and his best a perennial semi finalist.


Andrew Castle - a winner? :lol

Even if he was the 'main commentator'.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey now, Andrew won a Challenger title


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah thats all well and good but can Murray do it on a cold night in Zagreb.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Between winning the Olympic medal at Wimbledon & actually winning Wimbledon - the press over there never needs to get on Murray's case again.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Emerald Flow said:


> Between winning the Olympic medal at Wimbledon & actually winning Wimbledon - the press over there never needs to get on Murray's case again.


If only the media thought like this.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

haribo said:


> Andrew Castle - a winner? :lol
> 
> Even if he was the 'main commentator'.


I meant the ex Tennis professionals (i.e Becker & McEnroe) :side: . However Castle has won the honour of being the most biased commentator in living memory to the point where I want to hole punch his face.

Anyone heard about Inverdale getting into a lot of mither after making some comments about Bartoli 'never going to be much of a looker'?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Love the thread title haha. Great match. Probably should not have been straight sets as there were a few dodgy decisions in there but Murray deserved to win nonetheless. Loved that Djokovic made him earn it though. He probably knew he was beat but made Murray work for it and I wouldn't expect anything less. Makes the win more legit too.

On another note, was happy to see a Lisicki/Bartoli final in the Women's tennis. Both are very likeable. Bartoli for being quite quirky, Lisicki for being ridiculously positive and exuding happiness and both have dogged determination and are fighters. Bartoli deserved the win so well done to her. 

Unfortunately I didn't really get the chance to keep up with the Doubles though.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Time for Tim to come out of retirement if you ask me. Henmania needs to run wild one more time :hogan


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Well done Murray :mark:


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

:lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Well done Murray :brodgers

How you feeling sXe? :brodgers

I'm starting the FERRER FOR US OPEN CHAMPIONSHIP hype machine next month :brodgers


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Greatest Scottish sportsman ever.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I really wish Tim had won Wimbledon at some point before Murray. Nice guys win nothing. Poor Tim *


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Wait, what's this...? it's Tim Henman, and he's carrying a Money In The Bank briefcase...


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

He needs to show up on one of these "today at Wimbledon" shows, tell Inverdale to shut up, look directly into the camera, tear off his shirt and yell WHATCHA GONNA DO ANDY? WHATCHA GONNA DO WHEN HENMANIA RUUUUNS WIIIILD OOOON YOOOOUUUU?!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Onto the US Open series for me. Im looking forward to it because JMDP can do a lot of damage there.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Too heelish for good old Tim. His Mum and Dad would be very disappointed him in. Much better move for BORIS.*


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

"@nytimes"After 77 Years,Murray & England rule!"Imagine an American called Canadian or reverse. Cultured media? There needs 2 b a retraction."

"Named after the patron saint of Scotland,Andrew,much like myself, big @andy_murray gives a nation of 5 million something to be damn proud of"

Drew


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

At least Tim still has the hill. Murray Mount just never appears to catch on.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Too heelish for good old Tim. His Mum and Dad would be very disappointed him in. Much better move for BORIS.*


Surely you know nobody who speaks German could be evil!

I'd actually pay to see Tim Henman as a snooty aristocrat who treats his opponents with disdain, asks to see official documentation and papers before playing anyone 'foreign' and who demands he have a platter of strawberries available in between games. He'd also scream 'BY JOVE' as opposed to 'COME ON' like the common folk.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Tennis needs more heels. Everyone's so fucking nice. Begging for a Janowicz to win a slam and cut a heel promo. Money.

I swear I heard Castle call Henman Hill Randy Terrace. Or maybe that was just me. GOATY commentary line today from Tim. "Has anyone ever actually seen a swan break someone's arm?" No, I don't believe they have Tim.

Serious question, that old guy in the black hat who sits in the top corner of the players box for every single match on center court. Who is he?*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't know, there was a shot outside the arena where the camera started zooming on a young girl in a swimsuit and Castle started shitting his pants thinking she was topless, then said something like "oh it's ok" when he realised she had her top on. He had no problem with that.


----------



## The Cult (Jul 21, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *Tennis needs more heels. Everyone's so fucking nice. Begging for a Janowicz to win a slam and cut a heel promo. Money.
> 
> I swear I heard Castle call Henman Hill Randy Terrace. Or maybe that was just me. GOATY commentary line today from Tim. "Has anyone ever actually seen a swan break someone's arm?" No, I don't believe they have Tim.
> 
> Serious question, that old guy in the black hat who sits in the top corner of the players box for every single match on center court. Who is he?*


I can't remember exactly but I think he's something to do with security. There was a video on Saturday night about like all the jobs at Wimbledon and he was on it.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

I predicted Murray to win it before the event even started. Should have put money on it damn it. Was surprised that he won in straight sets to be honest with you but he was playing great tennis on the day. Congrats to Murray! 

I feel as though its the top 2 now instead of the top 4. Murray and Djoko are in their element at the moment and expect them to do very well in the US Open. 

Hey sXe.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I hope Federer is able to get into the top 4 before the US Open cause him facing Djoko/Nadal/Murray in the quarters would suck, don't want him to get eliminated in the quarters again. I'm happy that he is playing the Swiss Open and Hamburg, winning these tournaments would build up his confidence and he can also try new stuff.


As for Federer winning another major, I don't think he will win another one but you never know with Fed, he could have run like in Wimbledon last year.



Destiny said:


> I predicted Murray to win it before the event even started. Should have put money on it damn it. Was surprised that he won in straight sets to be honest with you but he was playing great tennis on the day. Congrats to Murray!
> 
> I feel as though its the top 2 now instead of the top 4. Murray and Djoko are in their element at the moment and expect them to do very well in the US Open.
> 
> Hey sXe.


I still think Nadal is up there with them tbh, lets not forget, apart from Wimbledon, he's been great this year.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

US Open gonna be interesting as hell


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Still no English champion :troll


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^lol not accoridng to the English media. 

Roger Federer has now dropped to No. 5 on the ATP World Tour rankings for the first time since June 2003.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

-I don't undersmakes why England makes a big fuss everytime they win any sporting event.

-BTW,isn't Andy Murray from Scotland?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea it's under the United Kingdom, not too sure some of the guys here will know


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

What happens if the Scots get independence ? 

Anyway fairly strange Wimbledon this year. Fedal both losing early was a shock. The injury bug struck a lot of players, including Tsonga who has a good Wimbledon record. Janowicz making the semis as a result of Fedal going out early. Then, Murray winning the final in straights was a little shocking. Not that i was suprised he won, but in straight sets? That suprised me. Also, the fact that Verdasco was his biggest test

Azarenka got injured & went out early. Sharapova went out early again, but this time to some unknown. The overwhelming favourite, Serena was taken out in the 4th round by Lisicki who then continued that form to the final where she completely frooze on the big stage. & of course, Bartoli won the whole thing!!

Anyway it's onwards to the US Open series. From my perspective it's going to be an interesting one. Plenty of questions heading into it.

- Will JMDP continue his form & be a real threat at the US Open
- Can Tsonga recover from injury & continue a good year so far (bar Wimbledon)
- Can Brands continue to rise up the rankings
- Can Paire break top 20 or get close to?
- Can Kei Nishikori get close to top 10?
- Will Satn Wawrinka keep in the top 10?
- Will Llodra manage to stay relevent or disappear until Paris masters?
- How will Shvedova recover from injury?
- How Will Lisicki respond after the heartbreak?

& Generally...
- Will Bartoli continue that run of form into the US Open?
- How will the 'Big 3' in womens tennis respond after a poor Wimbledon?
- Can Murray defend his title?
- How will Djokovic respond?
- How will Nadal fare on hardcourts?
- Can Federer break back into the top 4? Will he be much of a factor at the US Open?
- Can Janowicz continue his momentum?

Questions that will be answered. Looking forward to it


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Well Done Murray!!!
Alex Salmond made me laugh throughout the entire match, and him with the Scottish flag with David Cameron in the shot :lol


Thoroughly deserved the title, and what makes it all the more sweet, I dislike Novak immensely, so kill 2 birds with 1 stone :lol


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

2 of Murrays big title wins on grass have come after his final opponent played Del Potro in the semi finals.

Murray owes 50% of his Wimbledon & Olympics titles to Del Potro :troll


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^No one cares.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

ROGER THAT will rise again and save tennis from boring players. Mark my words. But first, he needs to buy Agassi a lunch. Del Potro cannot be trusted, he's too injury prone. The clay tennis is already dead for 10 years now, we shall not give up on speedies, dammit!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Serena will be back with supreme vengeance in New York, same goes for Maria and Victoria. Sam Stosur might have a serious crack as well.

As for the men, Murray will use the confidence from Wimbledon to push for a title defence, Novak knows he'll need to lift his game to overcome Murray, and I'll never count Rafa or Fed out. The only intriguing part is whether the boring hack will get an 'easy' quarter to make a semi final again.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

SJFC said:


> :lol


I'd pay to watch this.

:ksi1




Green Light said:


> He needs to show up on one of these "today at Wimbledon" shows, tell Inverdale to shut up, look directly into the camera, tear off his shirt and yell WHATCHA GONNA DO ANDY? WHATCHA GONNA DO WHEN HENMANIA RUUUUNS WIIIILD OOOON YOOOOUUUU?!


Tear off his shirt? He never did that in the Ariel ads.



Seabs said:


> *GOATY commentary line today from Tim. "Has anyone ever actually seen a swan break someone's arm?" No, I don't believe they have Tim.
> *


And then straight after, a kid approached the swan and everybody was anticipating a KIMURA LOCK.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Bullseye said:


> Serena will be back with supreme vengeance in New York, same goes for Maria and Victoria. Sam Stosur might have a serious crack as well.
> 
> As for the men, Murray will use the confidence from Wimbledon to push for a title defence, Novak knows he'll need to lift his game to overcome Murray, and I'll never count Rafa or Fed out. The only intriguing part is whether the boring hack will get an 'easy' quarter to make a semi final again.


I don't think Murray will defend the titles, the other big 3 will be hungry to take hi out


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Djokovic probably bounces back.

Federer and Nadal better fix the fuck up. Ok, upsets are nice from time to time, but I want to see stars playing against each other.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nadal should be fine. He won IW, so obviously he can still do it on hard courts. I'll be suprised if he doesn't make the 2nd week of the US Open.

Right now, how would you rank the top 5 favourites?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Novak
Andy
Federer
Nadal
Del Po


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

nazzac said:


> Right now, how would you rank the top 5 favourites?


Right now? I don't change my favorites, EVER, unless someone retires, bro.

- ROGER
- Haas
- Nishikori
- Del Potro
- Gasquet


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Chismo said:


> Right now? I don't change my favorites, EVER, unless someone retires, bro.
> 
> - ROGER
> - Haas
> ...


Nah, you misunderstood. I meant who are the favourites to win the US Open?

My top 5 favourite players are a lot different than the list i'm about to post lol

1. Djokovic
2. Murray
3. Nadal
=4. Federer
=4. Del Potro


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

nazzac said:


> Nah, you misunderstood. I meant who are the favourites to win the US Open?


:vince6

There's no Top 5, there's just Top 2: Djokovic or Murray. Unfortunately.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Chismo said:


> :vince6
> 
> There's no Top 5, there's just Top 2: Djokovic or Murray. Unfortunately.


I do the favourite player thing later on to see who the most popular players are. Federer won last time IIRC


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

haribo said:


> And then straight after, a kid approached the swan and everybody was anticipating a KIMURA LOCK.


*I'd be lying if I said I wasn't hoping for all my life that the swan went HAM on the kid. I was alaso totally looking out for boobies before Castle even shit himself over it. (Not a pedo comment :hayden2)

Top 5 for US Open?
Djokovic
Murray
Nadal
Del Potro
Berdych

in that order. Then Federer and then lol no.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ferrer
Ferrer
Ferrer
Ferrer
Ferrer



Spoiler: FERRER


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Mav vs Ferrer could yet supercede Cal vs A4E when it comes to long running rivalries originating through a forum.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm predicting Fed and Nadal gonna be determined as hell not to have a disaster again


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Imagine sXe and Nige's reactions if Ferrer wins the US Open, it would be hilarious :lol



nazzac said:


> Nadal should be fine. He won IW, so obviously he can still do it on hard courts. I'll be suprised if he doesn't make the 2nd week of the US Open.
> 
> Right now, how would you rank the top 5 favourites?


Djokovic
Murray
Nadal
Fed
Del Potro

Could change after Montreal and Cincy though.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Nadal should be fine. He won IW, so obviously he can still do it on hard courts. I'll be suprised if he doesn't make the 2nd week of the US Open.
> 
> Right now, how would you rank the top 5 favourites?


Lol I like how you used his win at IW to justify him capable of winning the title. Did you forget that he has won the US Open before or something


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*He won Indian Wells this year after his long lay off. That's his point. Christ, stop embarassing yourself son.*


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

WOOLCOCK said:


> Mav vs Ferrer could yet supercede Cal vs A4E when it comes to long running rivalries originating through a forum.


I'll squash that uninteresting hack like the little pissant that he is.

-----------------

Murray and Djokovic are the sure fire top contenders for the US Open, Murray looking to defend and Novak looking to make amends for Wimbledon. Rafa and Federer are also in with a chance, as well as Del Potro. I doubt that Ferrer, Tsonga or Berydch will even remotely threaten the top 5.

As for the ladies, I've already said Serena should boss it, but Stosur, Sharapova, Azarenka, Stevens, Lisicki, and everyone's favourite Frenchy Bartoli will all be in the mix.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Stosur? :hayden3

Lisicki won't because it isn't on Grass and Bartoli was a fluke winning a Slam. She won't be contending for the US Open seriously. *


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Stosur? :hayden3
> 
> Lisicki won't because it isn't on Grass and Bartoli was a fluke winning a Slam. She won't be contending for the US Open seriously. *


Yes, Stosur










:kobe3


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*The same Stosur who hasn't got the past the 3rd Round of a Slam all year :kobe3*_


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

I have it on good authority that Wozniacki will be the favourite for the US Open








Sorry, couldn't even keep a straight face :hayden3


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm a fan of her's, but Lisicki is not a favourite. She's a beast on grass, but everywhere else she's not as good. She can have a decent run, but not near the title.

I wouldn't class Sam as a favourite either


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Bullseye said:


> As for the ladies, I've already said Serena should boss it, but Stosur, Sharapova, Azarenka, Stevens, Lisicki, and everyone's favourite Frenchy Bartoli will all be in the mix.


Don't forget 








:yum::yum::yum:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *He won Indian Wells this year after his long lay off. That's his point. Christ, stop embarassing yourself son.*


Oh yea cause the US Open and IW are totally in the same league.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I think the general point was more that it established his credentials on a hard court in spite of a long injury, proving he was still very much a threat and not someone to be written off easily.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*All of the top 10 played Indian Wells this year so it's not like it's not a decent comparison if you were to make the point that he won Indian Wells so he's capable of winning the US Open.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Imagine sXe and Nige's reactions if Ferrer wins the US Open, it would be hilarious :lol


Don't have to worry about that. There's no way in hell Ferrer will win a slam. He just doesn't have the game to do it. His H2H with the top players is appalling and he can only really trouble them on clay or if they're injured.

The fact he's number three is a joke. Relied on Rafa's injury and Federer's slips.

Well done Andy btw!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ferrer *is* taking the US Open, guys :jordan2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Just like Djokovic is winning all 4 Slams this year? :hayden2*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I was held at gunpoint by Serbians and forced to type that bama2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

WOOLCOCK said:


> I think the general point was more that it established his credentials on a hard court in spite of a long injury, proving he was still very much a threat and not someone to be written off easily.


IW is best 3 and you need to win matches to win the title. US Opem is best of 5 and you need to win 7 matches. 

I'm not writing Nada off, even if he didn't win IW I'd still put him as a contender


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Seabs said:


> _*The same Stosur who hasn't got the past the 3rd Round of a Slam all year :kobe3*_


The very same. Just you wait and see. I mean, if Murray can win Wimbledon, and that thundercunt hack Ferrer can make a semi-final, then anything is possible.



haribo said:


> I have it on good authority that Wozniacki will be the favourite for the US Open


Poor Wozniacki. How she ever got to #1 is a joke.



tommo010 said:


> Don't forget
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's the female Ferrer



Joel said:


> Ferrer *is* taking the US Open, guys :jordan2


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Great wimbledon final, I know I'm a little late tomthe party but IDGAF.

WOOHOO British tennis No.1 :hb 

Ok, I'm done till the next slam


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol Ferrer posts on here are hilarious


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Bullseye said:


> The very same. Just you wait and see. I mean, if Murray can win Wimbledon, and that thundercunt hack Ferrer can make a semi-final, then anything is possible.


You might think he's a thundercunt but him & Novak are the best in the game. Stosur isn't close to being one of the top women. The amount of times that bitch has cost me money in first round Grand Slam accumulators.:cuss:

The only reason Murray's not won more slams is that he's been stuck with three of the best the game will ever see in Federer, Nadal & Djokovic. Murray has improved so much the past 12 months. You can't even compare him to Stosur's stature in the women's game. Miles apart!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I was just about to say that Sampras would have a say in that, but you put 3 *of* the best :lol:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> I was just about to say that Sampras would have a say in that, but you put 3 *of* the best :lol:


Yeah. This era has just been ridiculous. We've been blessed to have been able to watch four players like this producing some of the greatest matches we'll ever see.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Yeah. This era has just been ridiculous. We've been blessed to have been able to watch four players like this producing some of the greatest matches we'll ever see.


other eras have also been great producing great matches too. Sampras-Agassi, Borg- Mcenroe.

Personally, Federer is the top with Pete, Nadal is with the likes of Borg in the tier below. Djokovic is around Agassi territory. Murray is with 2-3 time winners atm.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> other eras have also been great producing great matches too. Sampras-Agassi, Borg- Mcenroe.
> 
> Personally, Federer is the top with Pete, Nadal is with the likes of Borg in the tier below. Djokovic is around Agassi territory. Murray is with 2-3 time winners atm.


This era's been different in that we've had amazing matches between all four, not two likes Sampras & Agassi with hangers on. McEnroe, Borg, Connors was good too, but we've had the current four playing out great matches and changing positions for so long. It's gone from Federer v Nadal, Djokovic v Federer, Djokovic v Nadal, Murray v Federer and now Murray b Djokovic. The standard of matches the four of them have put on time & time again has been immense.

Sampras & Agassi were two of the best ever but they weren't in a competitive era as this. The closest is the Borg, McEnroe, Connors era.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> You might think he's a thundercunt but him & Novak are the best in the game. Stosur isn't close to being one of the top women. The amount of times that bitch has cost me money in first round Grand Slam accumulators.:cuss:
> 
> The only reason Murray's not won more slams is that he's been stuck with three of the best the game will ever see in Federer, Nadal & Djokovic. Murray has improved so much the past 12 months. You can't even compare him to Stosur's stature in the women's game. Miles apart!


Re-read my post, then yours, and realise your error. Unless you're suggesting Ferrer is one of the best in the game now :hayden2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Is Ferrer the GOAT that's never won a slam.....


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I find it amazing that Ferrer has suddenly found himself at number three in the world right now. It's strange to think about because you now look at the rankings and see a huge gap between number one and two and number four and five. I'm sure it won't last long as Nadal's quite quickly going to catch up having nothing to defend this year now (even though he managed to lose more points from Wimbledon...)

US Open is going to be really interesting. I think the obvious favourites are Djokovic and Murray, Nadal hasn't had much match practise on hard court so it'll be interesting to see how he does considering his Wimbledon performance, and Federer is someone who can also bounce back, Del Potro is also slowly coming back to getting close to the very top of the game so he's a big threat too. In order of favourites I think it goes:

Novak Djokovic
Andy Murray
Rafael Nadal
Juan Martin Del Potro
Roger Federer

...Tomas Berdych and Tsonga maybe. Ferrer is number three but has zero chance of actually winning.

On the women's side...nice to see Robson move to 27 in the world, new career high for her, hopefully it can keep getting better  and Williams to be is still 100% the favourite to take the US Open.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Ferrer is a vulture on the ATP.


But seriously, who do you guys think is the GOAT player that's never won a slam, I'd go with Nalbandian


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Ferrer & Monaco are the main vultures.

Thats a tough one. Theres probs some really good players who were a part of a different generation/era who didn't win a slam that we haven't heard much about


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Only players from 1990-2013 then


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Bullseye said:


> Re-read my post, then yours, and realise your error. Unless you're suggesting Ferrer is one of the best in the game now :hayden2





Bullseye said:


> The very same. Just you wait and see. I mean, *if Murray can win Wimbledon*, and that thundercunt hack Ferrer can make a semi-final, *then anything is possible*.


You put them all in the same sentence, "if Murray can win a slam, anything can happen" and it was in response to Stosur not being a threat.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Toughg win by Iron Mike


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Tyler Durden said:


> But seriously, who do you guys think is the GOAT player that's never won a slam, I'd go with Nalbandian


Marcus Baghdatis, Mark Phillipoussis


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

i'd throw Rios into thsat list


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Berlocq wins a title & So does Fognini


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Congrats to Fognini!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Mahut wins Newport too. It's refreshing to see players outside the top 20 winning titles. But it's Hamburg this week, and Federer is playing


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Federer has only made 1 or 2 finals this entire year come on


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Brands beats Lorenzi, so it's Brands vs Federer in round 2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Let's go Fed!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

The Brandwagon!!!

Federer has changed his racket so it could be tough for him


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Brands won't be easy for sure but I expect Fed to win in 2. Maybe a tie breaker in the first set. Hope the new racket helps.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fed got new racquet?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

yeah. it is the same as Raonic's i think


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm not 100% sure but he was seen using a new racket during his training.

Here's a pic: 



Spoiler:  big pic


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Awesome! But the racquet isn't going to make that much of a difference


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

its bigger so i guess there is less chance of him miss hitting the ball


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

We don't know if it's is even gonna help him or not, but its worth a try, especially in these small tournaments. It's obviously gonna take him some time adjust with the new racket, I'm looking forward to today's match, want to see how he is doing with that new racket.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I am also looking forward to it. I hope RG Brands turns up


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

1st set to Brands 6-3


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

2nd set Federer 6-3

GSM Federer 3-6 6-3 6-2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Good game!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Brands played decent in the 1st set & Federer was bad. Then Brands played bad & Federer got better allowing Fed to take control. 

A match that sums up Brands pretty well tbh. Can't keep a decent level consistently


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Brands may have lost, but he got a birthday cake!!!










Paire went all headcase today & lost to Monaco. 


















Sums it up!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^looool Paire


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Saw the match yesterday and I thought that Federer was bad in the first set, too many unforced errors, from the forehand especially, serve wasn't very good either, serve percentage was 55 only. Much better in the second set but still not impressive. Had 13 chances to break serve in the whole match but only converted 3. 

Hope he plays better in the later rounds.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Falla actually getting wins is good, even if it is at a home tournament


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

It's weird seeing him play on Clay after Grass


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

lol Verdasco, had 10 chances to break in the second set(most of them came when he was 4-3 up, if he broke he would have served for the match) and was unable to even break once. Had a match point too in the tie breaker.

I didn't see the Federer match yesterday but it seems that he had a hard time against Mayer, read online that his back was troubling him, that sucks.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hopefully get's completely healed before US Open


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

If Federer wins another slam do you think he'll retire like Sampras did?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Falla beats Tipsarevic 3-6, 6-2, 6-3. seriosuly what the hell happened to Tipsarevic, he was in the top 8 last year, was doing quite well, even played in World Tour Finals and this year he's been terrible.



nazzac said:


> If Federer wins another slam do you think he'll retire like Sampras did?


Depends on when he wins that slam, if he wins the US Open this year then no, I don't think he will retire but if its in 2014 or 2015 then maybe


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

The race behind the top 8 has gotten more competitive with Gasquet improving, Wawrinka having a good clay season, Haas returning & Nishikori doing well. But still, Tipsarevic has been awful this year from what i've seen.

Maybe he peaked last year, and has fallen from that peak.

Still a nice win for Falla though. He should be in the top 100 again now which is good to see. Hopefully he wins the title which would be his first.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Federer seems intent on playing for a while but I don't see him playing another slam final tbh, let alone winning one. It's a shame but Novak, Murray & Nadal are the best three by a bit of a stretch. If Federer consistently drops out of the slams in R4/QF he may call it a day.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

DELBONIS TAKES THE FIRST.

OH FED.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer's serve...


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Great win for DELBONIS.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

fpalm


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Lol at the thought of Delbonis winning a 500 title.

Federer possibly facing Brands in the 2nd round of Gstaad next week


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

falla has made the final against karlovic. Good for tennis


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Ughhh, Fed's slump....


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

It really sad to see Federer play like this. New racket isn't helping either, I know it will take time to adjust with the new racket but he's been making way to many unforced errors, his serve and his forehand has been terrible. The backhand slice is better with the new racket though.

Hope he will do much better in Gstaad.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

2nd round loss to Brands


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

No just shut up


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

lo, don't get worked up. It was a joke. I swear, people in this thread don't understand what  smiley means


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol I wasn't serious either


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Good, good 

Anyway i hope Brands-Fed meet again in round 2, and i hope they both play at higher level than last time

Delbonis a set up against Fognini


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fognini wins again!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Fognini has broken top 20 now and is closing top 10 in the race rankings.

Were has this form come from?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

lol what an epic choke from Delbonis. that volley on MP :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Fognini has broken top 20 now and is closing top 10 in the race rankings.
> 
> Were has this form come from?


I like Fognini, hope he keeps this up!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

You know we were discussing Tipsarevic a few days a go. Well he has just lost 6-2 6-2 to Haase LOL.

Brands-Federer next up in Gstaad


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fed in 2


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

nazzac said:


> You know we were discussing Tipsarevic a few days a go. Well he has just lost 6-2 6-2 to Haase LOL.


His form has been shite recently. And I don't see it improving with his wife being pregnant and all.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Brands wins in straight sets


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

:hayden3


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

5:02 :hayden3


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

BRANDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Proud Brandwagoner. Big win for Daniel

AUF GEHTS!!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuck me.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

The Fed slump continues.

:$


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

How can someone decline like that in just 6 months? From SF in AO to losing to the likes of Stakhovsky, Delbonis and now Brands? I know Brands is a good player but Federer should be beating opponents like these. If he continues playing at this rate, I can't see him get past R3 in the US Open. Yeah that's how bad he is playing atm.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Father time perhaps....


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

It wasn't that big of an upset really. Federer off form facing a dangerous player who is having a good year thus far. brands came close to taking 2 sets from Nadal at RG as you know so it is not like he is some mug. Daniel is playing at a top 40/50 level this year.

This loss isnt as bad as some people on the web are making out. The previous 2 losses were a lot worse.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

It's just the amount of losses lately that's the issue, there is no improvement lately


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> It wasn't that big of an upset really. Federer off form facing a dangerous player who is having a good year thus far. brands came close to taking 2 sets from Nadal at RG as you know so it is not like he is some mug. Daniel is playing at a top 40/50 level this year.
> 
> This loss isnt as bad as some people on the web are making out. The previous 2 losses were a lot worse.


Like Tyler Durden said, its not about if it was an upset or not, I'm honestly not surprised by this result. he lost in straights sets to a worse player in Hamburg and Brands took a set off him in R2.

The issue here is about Federer's form, they way he is playing atm, the recent losses.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Whatever the reason for the flow of losses to lower ranked players, I hope he has enough mentality to retire on top rather than tarnishing his legacy by clinging on to fleeting hope. Become a Davis Cup coach for the Swiss and start a coaching clinic.

Still, I'm not going to put him out of contention for the US Open.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I was talking about the general reaction really. Not just people in this thread. But yeah his form is concerning


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Bullseye said:


> Whatever the reason for the flow of losses to lower ranked players, I hope he has enough mentality to retire on top rather than tarnishing his legacy by clinging on to fleeting hope. Become a Davis Cup coach for the Swiss and start a coaching clinic.
> 
> Still, I'm not going to put him out of contention for the US Open.


To be honest if it means not playing for a few more years, then I say do it, retire on top


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Fognini will face Robredo in the final in Umag.

Another title for Fognini?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Shit another final!!!

Keep this streak up!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

If he wins, he would have 3 straight titles in 3 straight weeks

Has this ever happened?


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Del Potro won 4 tournaments in a row in 06 or 07 I think.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

If Fognini wins tonight, he will be 10th in the race to london


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Thats interesting, however i don't think he'll make it.

Speaking of which, what do you think the top 10 will look like at the end of the season on both tours?

mine...

1. Djokovic
2. Nadal
3. Murray
4. Ferrer
5. Del Potro
6. Federer
7. Berdych
8. Tsonga
9. Wawrinka
10. Gasquet

Looming: Nishikori,Haas, Fognini

1. Serena
2. Azarenka
3. Sharapova
4. Radwanska
5. Errani
6. Li
7. Kvitova
8. Bartoli
9. Kerber
10. Lisicki

Looming: Kirilenko, Stephens, Vinci, Wozniacki


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Mr. Lawls said:


> Del Potro won 4 tournaments in a row in 06 or 07 I think.


Yea not sure if that's the record


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Thats interesting, however i don't think he'll make it.
> 
> Speaking of which, what do you think the top 10 will look like at the end of the season on both tours?
> 
> ...


Don't think Lisicki will be top 10 as much as I'd love her to be. She only turns up one tournament a year and that one's gone. I really hope I'm wrong on that. I've never wanted anyone to win as much as I wanted her to at Wimbledon.

I have doubts about Fognini too. He's more likely than Cilic though.8*D Him & Troicki can have some parties now!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Don't think Lisicki will be top 10 as much as I'd love her to be. She only turns up one tournament a year and that one's gone. I really hope I'm wrong on that. I've never wanted anyone to win as much as I wanted her to at Wimbledon.


Yeah, i have to admit there's a lot of hope in regards to Sabine reaching top 10, but she's 9th in the race atm so she can do it if she has a decent HC season. She's not as bad on other surfaces as people make her out to be.

I got belief she can do it. AUF GEHTS SABINE!!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

She doesn't produce results like Wimbledon consistently


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

True. But she has taken on a new coach this year (Who coached Clijsters) so maybe her results will improve. She has already had her best Clay season this year so if she can stay healthy she may show better results on Hard.

I always thought that Sabine has the potential to be a solid top 10 player and grandslam winner but her head and injury struggles have prevented her from doing that. I also think that her results off grass havent been up standard becausse of her mental approach and not talent

Anyway, we will see.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsonga out of Montreal


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Isner vs Cilic?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Nadal, Ferrer, Djokovic and Murray are a given for the WTF, so for the other 4 I would like to see joining them are Federer, Del Potro, Wawrinka and Tsonga, but it will probably be Berdych, Del Potro, Federer and Tsonga/Wawrinka(it depends on Tsonga's injury really)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Has ferrer ever retired from a match?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

All of them shoulod make it apart from Tsonga. Tsonga depends on injury like you said really. It will be sad if he doesn't make it, because i'm going & i want to see Jo there.

Hopefully Stan replaces him


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Really want to see Stan at the WTF for once


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

^ Same, but not in Tsonga's place


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

The others are booked pretty much


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer withdraws from Montreal. Sensible decision, if his back is troubling him there is no need to play and make it worse. Plus he had no points to defend in this tournament

Hopefully he gets fit in time for Cincinnati, its one of his best tournaments.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, i have to agree thats the best decision for Roger.

So thats Federer & Tsonga out on the mens side & on the womens side, Sharapova & Lisicki have withdrawn. 

That sucks because my interest in the womens side is now gone because Shvedova is also out.

The mens draw is here: http://www.atpworldtour.com/posting/2013/421/mds.pdf

Projected quarters...

Djokovic-Gasquet
Nadal-Wawrinka
Ferrer-Berdych
Del Potro-Murray

Very interesting if Del Potro & Murray meet in the quarters.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Ferrer to win for mens


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I got Djokovic-Del Potro final when i did the draw challenge


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> That sucks because my interest in the womens side is now gone because Shvedova is also out.


Seriously? You must basically have no interest in women's tennis at all if only Shvedova, Lisicki & Maria give you interest in it.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™;22025985 said:


> Seriously? You must basically have no interest in women's tennis at all if only Shvedova, Lisicki & Maria give you interest in it.


No. I meant from a supporting perspective. There is no one left for me to root for now. I will still pay attention of course but i wont be really invested in it.

It was probably a bad choice of words on my part

Secondly, i dont like Sharapova lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Federer withdraws from Montreal. Sensible decision, if his back is troubling him there is no need to play and make it worse. Plus he had no points to defend in this tournament
> 
> Hopefully he gets fit in time for Cincinnati, its one of his best tournaments.


That's good, don't want his confidence to drop any lower.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

This set :lol

Before the rain delay, Haas was a double break up and then after the rain delay, he went on to lose 4 games in a row and then Del Potro was serving for the set, he double faults and Haas breaks him. Hilarious


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Haas cant even get a set off a terrible Del Po. :lol


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

The match was fucking awful. Crap performance from both players, especially Del Potro who was just so, so bad


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, i've heard that it was a bad match.

Del Po apparently hasn't been playing great all week but is yet to drop a set, so it's fine.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

He just did


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

& still won. So Del Po wins Washington without getting out of first gear. Now he just needs a decent run in one of the masters & stay healthy for the US Open. Then he will be set for the US Open, where he can do a lot of damage


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

This US Open could be off the hook if Del Po & Nadal are fit and in form. I have question marks over both and Federer right now with his recent results. I'm hoping Tsonga & Stan can come to play too.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I am really excited to watch US Open, can't wait to go


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Tipsarevic loses in straight sets in the first round of Montreal


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Expected given his form.

Paire manages to beat someone due to superior mental strength. Never thought that would happen. It's WTA equivalent is Shvedova beating someone by mental strength :lol. Faces his best mate Wawrinka next round.

Kei Nishikori could break top 10 this week for the 1st time if he reaches the QFs


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dam Haas looks birlliant and mud


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Nishikori Gasquet! Come on Dicky G!!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Gasquet will probs win. Kei has been awful lately


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Gasquet is so unpredictable though right now. Anything can happen in that one.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Ferrer fpalm

Now, if Nadal reaches the semis, he will be No.3


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Ivan Dodig has a double break up lead against Del Potro in the deciding set...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

happy birthday Fed!!!!!!!!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

:hb Fed


Del Potro wins final set 7-5, well that was so close, seriously that was terrible from Del Potro, he would have lost if it wasn't for Dodig being so shit in the last few games. I hope he plays better in the next rounds


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Ferrer fpalm
> 
> Now, if Nadal reaches the semis, he will be No.3


And rightfully so


some interesting Rd3 matches later.

Nishikori-Gasquet
Murray-Gulbis
Nadal-Janowicz


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Gonna be some good tennis today for sure!

How do I describe my emotion at Ferrer being eliminated?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Murray out, loses straight sets to Gulbis.

Nadal beats Janowicz in straights.

Paire does something very typical & loses to a mug after a good win :lol


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Pretty PO'd Gulbis doesn't show how good he can be more often. With his money though it's no surprise!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Quite a number of upsets so far. Ferrer, Del Potro, Murray, Berdych, etc...

Davydenko reaches his first Master QF since 2010 and actually has a good chance to reach the semis


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

SOLID GULBIS


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Predictions for quaterfinals:

Davydenko in 3
Nadal in 2
Djokovic in 3
Raonic in 3


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Potro could barely serve. Doesn't shock me that he lost tbh

Davydenko in 2
Nadal in 2
Djokovic in 2
Gulbis in 3


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Raonic to make final


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

^ I hope not


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Why not


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Would prefer Gulbis or Davydenko to make it. Better players to watch than Raonic


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Should have a retirement cake next to it as well.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Canada's own will get to the final, it's fate with all the big boys in that side going out. I'd rather see Gulbis there. I don't see Pot Of Piss going through this time. Pity Dicky G has to play Novak.

I'm pretty confident in saying Federer's wife ate all that cake, and I bet she didn't even smile afterwards. Miserable fat cow!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Both Canadians made it through. Neither of them will win it though unless Djokovic or Nadal screw up royally


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> Canada's own will get to the final, it's fate with all the big boys in that side going out. I'd rather see Gulbis there. I don't see Pot Of Piss going through this time. Pity Dicky G has to play Novak.
> 
> I'm pretty confident in saying Federer's wife ate all that cake, and I bet she didn't even smile afterwards. Miserable fat cow!


ouch! lol


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Deary me, Gasquet was fucking hopeless in that match. Hopefully Rafa wins now to set up the semi final.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuck Rafa, Raonic!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah, i want one of the Canadians to win the tournament, but want to see Rafa/Djokovic in the semi. Didn't watch any of the clay season so it's a while since i've seen these two against each other.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I want Raonic to win but I also want to see Rafa/Djokovic in the semis because it's been a long time since they played on a hard court


Cincinnati draw is out btw

http://www.atpworldtour.com/posting/2013/422/mds.pdf


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

an all Canadian semi-final at the Rogers???? Holy shit. Next thing you know we're going to make the Davis Cup final.....haha. yeah right.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Paire vs Del Po a potential round 2. Last time Paire faced Del Po, he beat him & made the semis of Rome. In fact, he could have made the final if he wasn't such a clown.

Projected QF's.

Djokovic-Gasquet (again)
Ferrer-Del Potro
Nadal-Federer
Murray-Berdych


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Why is Del Potro even playing Cincinnati? He can barely serve, he is having some back problems, he should withdraw and have some rest so that he can be fit for the US Open.

Federer has such a hard draw and with this form I can't see him doing well

Djokovic has a very easy draw, if he doesn't make the final, I'll be surprised.

There could a rematch between Murray and Gulbis in R2, Gulbis has to face Youzhny before that though and I can easily see him lose that


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Why is Del Potro even playing Cincinnati? He can barely serve, he is having some back problems, he should withdraw and have some rest so that he can be fit for the US Open.


I agree. But it's Del Potro & the guy has a habit of playing through injuries. I think Paire would beat him if they play.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

He's gonna burn out befre US Open


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll be happy for him to lose early & rest for the US Open


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea but why is he playingi n the first place


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Andy and his Scottish partner Colin Fleming into the doubles final after winning 6-3 6-0 in the semi.:


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> Yea but why is he playingi n the first place


Because he's Del Potro & the guy is an idiot when it comes to fitness :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I really want him rto go far


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Same, but if he doesn't get his injury sorted, don't expect much i'm afraid.

Tsonga is also injured. FFS!!!!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Rafa through to the final after winning the 3rd set tie break 7-2. Great match as expected.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Nadal beats Djokovic in 3 sets. Fantastic match, superb tennis from both players, Nadal was just the better player in the end

Its been a great year so far for Nadal, made the final in every tournament he's played in except Wimbledon


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Remains number 1 in the race ranking & extends his lead further.

Rafa could finish number 1 this year


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Last half of the 2nd and final set were phenomenal. Nadal/Djokovic obv.*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> Remains number 1 in the race ranking & extends his lead further.
> 
> Rafa could finish number 1 this year


I don't know man, I mean, its possible but I don't think he will. I know hes been playing great this year and unlike Djokovic and Murray he has no points to defend but after Wimbledon, his good tournaments where had success are the Rodgers cup and the US Open. He doesn't do well on Cincinnati and Shanghai and then there is the indoor season where you know,he doesn't do well, he hasn't had much success there


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Not at all excited for the final tonight but so excited for the US Open. Nadal beating Novak is great going in, suggesting he's going to be a contender. Either of those two are Murray will take it, no doubt about it. As much as I'd love to see Del Potro win it, he's not going to beat two of them.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

#AnyonebutMurray

I'm concerned about JMDP's injury issues. If he was fit, then he can beat 2 of them. He beat Federer & Nadal back to back to win it before, so he's certainly capable.

Still going to pick Djokovic though


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> #AnyonebutMurray
> 
> I'm concerned about JMDP's injury issues. If he was fit, then he can beat 2 of them. He beat Federer & Nadal back to back to win it before, so he's certainly capable.
> 
> Still going to pick Djokovic though


He did but he's not done it since he's come back in a slam or beaten either in a slam. Anyone's capable in theory. He's more likely but the odds are very against it unfortunately.

I said when we were predicted the slam winners before this season this would be the toughest, got the first three right but my gut says Murray. I'd like him to win it too ahead of the Novak & Rafa.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nadal wins Montreal after a routine win over Raonic 6-2,6-2.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Told yall Roanic was gonna make the final!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

25 Master Series for Nadal, that's an amazing record.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

It really is. It's crazy how many more he can win too to extend his lead of victories.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Well there's 3 Clay masters which he'll be favorite for & i'm sure he'll win more hardcourt masters too. He'll reach 30 before his career is over.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

changing over to Cincy during the Raw adverts. Blake GOATING against Janowicz right now.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Crazy Nadal is crazy


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Stephens defeats Sharapova.

Federer defeats Kohli in straight sets. Good to see him win again


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

YES! Federer won, and in straight sets too, that's great. He is using the old racket and he says he will probably use the bigger racket after the US Open.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

It wasn't a comfortable win for him. His draw's horrid too. Nadal QF, Murray SF, Djokovic Final. Talk about running the gauntlet!

Great for Sloane too!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> YES! Federer won, and in straight sets too, that's great. He is using the old racket and he says he will probably use the bigger racket after the US Open.


I don't get why he's changing in the fist place


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Is this for real? Bartoli retired from tennis? WTF?



Tyler Durden said:


> I don't get why he's changing in the fist place


Because using a bigger racket will benefit him more for a long term. Using a bigger racket will give him more power behind his shots and since he is getting old now, this will obviously help.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow, shocking news about Bartoli. & so soon after her first GS title.

Another piece of big news is that Tsonga is out of the US Open


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Can't say I didn't expect that, hes been injured for some time now. I really hope he recovers soon

Anyway, today there some good matches like Dimitrov/Rafa, Fed/Haas and especially Isner/Raonic


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*:lol Bartoli. Guess she figured she's peaked now. Or maybe someone got her pregnant :jones*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

She said persistent injuries, but i doubt it's actually for that reason. I read that she idolized Pete Sampras growing up, so maybe she felt she'd do a Sampras & retire after winning a Grand Slam.

A classy tweet from Sabine to Marion here 



> @sabinelisicki
> You've had an unbelievable career & made your dream come true! Wishing you ALL the best girl! @bartoli_marion #persistencepaysoff #derserved




Anyway onto today's matches....

Del Potro in 2
Ferrer in 2
Djokovic in 2
Isner in 3
Murray in 2
Federer in 3
Berdych in 2
Nadal in 2

Azarenka in 2
Stephens in 3
Errani in 2
Radwanska in 2
Li in 3
Kvitova in 3
Stosur in 3
Williams in 2


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I wonder what Mr. Inverdale will have to say about Bartoli's news.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Fed played well to come back from 1-6 and a break down to beat Haas there. Looking foward to his quarter with Rafa(assuming he wins his match)

Mon now Andy.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah!! Fed!! Don't know what the fuck happened in the first set but glad to see him come back and win, now Dimitrov pls beat Rafa


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Fuck, Rafa won... With this form I can't see Federer doing much damage even though this court suits him more than Rafa.

I just hope that this one is closer than the one in IW and Rome.

What's happening to Ferrer btw, dude is so consistent but now is losing to some random mugs. You would expect him to win matches like this comfortably.


Predictions:

Del Potro in 2
Djokovic in 2
Murray in 3
Nadal in 2


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

He's been injured recently, but he's got to decline sometime anyway.

Predictions

Del Po in 2
Djokovic in 2
Berdych in 3
Nadal in 2

Vinci in 3
Serena in 2
Azarenka in 2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I see Fed getting beat in 2 unfortunately


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*No way Federer is getting close to beating Rafa right now. Murray/Nadal Semi if they both win right? Phwoar.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I think Nadal would take it if they meet. He's in great form atm


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

A Murray/Nadal semi final would be really, really interesting.

Nadal has had an incredible year so far, with all the finals and all the titles he's won since injury and Murray's coming off his second grand slam which he won in great fashion. I think it would be a very close match, but would contain some excellent tennis.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Murray & Djokovic are out. Nadal's title to win now surely


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Murray has been hopeless again this week. Almost seems like he gives no fucks about the masters tournaments now that he's won a few slams.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

If Nadal wins Cincy he moves to #2, and i think he gets the #2 seeding for the USO which means he avoids Djokovic until the final.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow, FEDERER takes the first set!!!! This is the best I've seen Federer play in a while

Edit: Nadal takes the 2nd set


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh well... good showing from Fed, Rafa played well and was just too good in the end. I think this is Federer best match he's played this year. Hope to see more of this performances in the US Open


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

At least it was closer than their last two meetings.

Nadal should takes this now. He owns Berdych, Del Potro is injured, and he should beat Isner unless Isner has a great serving day


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Federer down to 7th in the rankings now


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> Federer down to 7th in the rankings now


From being No.1 at this time last year and now to No.7......

Well at least it can't get any worse than this, right?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*If Federer plays like he did for the first 2 sets than that's another outside contender for the US Open. He won't though. Not for 3 straight matches. Not even convinced he'll make the Quarters if he gets a tough draw. Nadal is BITW right now. Looks so much better than he did before Wimbledon. Even at the French where he was far from great.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *If Federer plays like he did for the first 2 sets than that's another outside contender for the US Open. He won't though. Not for 3 straight matches. Not even convinced he'll make the Quarters if he gets a tough draw. Nadal is BITW right now. Looks so much better than he did before Wimbledon. Even at the French where he was far from great.*


But sXe said he was fantastic in the first week at the French, claiming he watched him.:lol Anyone who watched him wouldn't have described him as anything close to that.

I've not seen enough of the last two masters events unfortunately but it's great that Rafa's come back strong after the upset at Wimbledon.

Such a shame about Federer. Let's see if it motivates him. I'm sure it will. If he didn't have that passion, with his money in the bank he'd have walked away now to enjoy the money he's earned.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nadal was bad in the 1st week of the French, especially in the 2nd & 3rd round. I still believe that Brands just played great tennis for 2 sets against Nadal, but Nadal wasn't great in that match either

Based on form & form alone, Rafa is the favourite for the US Open atm. He's playing great tennis


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Well done Isner!!!!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

NIDal will beat him.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I hope not


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I do, so Nadal gets the #2 seeding for the USO


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> From being No.1 at this time last year and now to No.7......
> 
> Well at least it can't get any worse than this, right?


WHAT NO WAY


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Del Potro fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nadal in 2

Serena in 3


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nadal in 3


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nadal wins 7-6,7-6.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol not surprising it went to tie breaks. Dam Congrats Nadal


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

So now that Nadal is #2, there is possibility of Murray/Djokovic being in the same side of the draw. If that happens, that would benefit Nadal a lot and improve his chances to win the USO.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I want to see Fed/Nadal at US Open


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nadal is the favourite based on current form i reckon. The last person to win the Montreal/Cincy double was Roddick in 2003 & he went on to win the US Open. Interesting

Also with the US Open around the corner, maybe it's time to change the thread title to something relating to The US Open.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I hope not, well not with Federer in this form. 

I really hope Federer is in Ferrer's quarters, yeah I know even he draws against Ferrer, he could still get eliminated before the quarters/semis but he will have a much better chance. It would be much better than drawing Nadal or Murray/Djokovic. But it will probably be Nadal/Federer in the quarters again...


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsonga being out also opens the draw up for players ranked 9 & below too.

Djokovic-Berdych
Ferrer-Federer
Murray-Del Potro
Nadal-Gasquet

Would be good projected QF's imo.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> I hope not, well not with Federer in this form.
> 
> I really hope Federer is in Ferrer's quarters, yeah I know even he draws against Ferrer, he could still get eliminated before the quarters/semis but he will have a much better chance. It would be much better than drawing Nadal or Murray/Djokovic. But it will probably be Nadal/Federer in the quarters again...


Federer will lose either way so what's the point of hoping he does not face Nadal. It will be good


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Federer will not lose to Ferrer if they meet in the Quarters. It's just a horrible match-up for Ferrer as he thrives off consistent rythm from the baseline. Federer doesn't give him that due to his variety.

If Federer draws Ferrer in his Quarter & they both end up meeting at that stage, then Federer will win barring some miracle. Federer has a higher chance of losing to an unseeded player or lower seeded player before the Quarters.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

WTF? Ferrer is Federer's bitch, Fed's playing bad but he isn't going to lose to Ferrer lol


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Tyler Durden said:


> Federer will lose either way so what's the point of hoping he does not face Nadal. It will be good


Because I would rather see him lose to someone else


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> WTF? Ferrer is Federer's bitch, Fed's playing bad but he isn't going to lose to Ferrer lol


I never said Ferrer would beat him. I said that Federer will beat Ferrer if they meet no matter the form of the 2 players


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Oh right my bad lol


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Bombshell!!!

Another golden set has happened on the ATP tour. Resiter def. Puetz 6-7 (3), 6-4, 6-0 with the 3rd set being a Golden one. If true, that is pretty incredible

Now seen as though it was qualies for the US Open, there is no video evidence of this Golden set, so Slava's still remains the proper golden set


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It still remains the only thing she will ever amount to as well.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

^ Yeah, most likely :lol

She's down to 82 in the rankings now because she had injury problems during the best part of her season which is unfortunate for her really, but i guess it serves her right for sucking when she had zero points to defend. 

In the mens game the Golden set would be much harder because of the serve, so that is a good accomplishment for Julian.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Bombshell!!!
> 
> Another golden set has happened on the ATP tour. Resiter def. Puetz 6-7 (3), 6-4, 6-0 with the 3rd set being a Golden one. If true, that is pretty incredible
> 
> Now seen as though it was qualies for the US Open, there is no video evidence of this Golden set, so Slava's still remains the proper golden set


Caring


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Sharapova withdraws from the US Open


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I think the draw is today


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Murray's got it tough!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

DJOKOVIC, Novak SRB [1] - BERANKIS, Ricardas LTU
BECKER, Benjamin GER - ROSOL, Lukas CZE
KUBOT, Lukasz POL - NIEMINEN, Jarkko FIN
SOUSA, Joao POR - DIMITROV, Grigor BUL [25]

PAIRE, Benoit FRA [24] - BOGOMOLOV JR., Alex RUS
SMYCZEK, Tim USA (W) - DUCKWORTH, James AUS (W)
ZOPP, Jurgen EST - GRANOLLERS, Marcel ESP
RAM, Rajeev USA - FOGNINI, Fabio ITA [16]

HAAS, Tommy GER [12] - MATHIEU, Paul-Henri FRA
LU, Yen-Hsun TPE - GIMENO-TRAVER, Daniel ESP
GOFFIN, David BEL - DOLGOPOLOV, Alexandr UKR
MAHUT, Nicolas FRA - YOUZHNY, Mikhail RUS [21]

MELZER, Jurgen AUT [29] - DONSKOY, Evgeny RUS
SIJSLING, Igor NED - Qualifier (Q)
HEWITT, Lleyton AUS - BAKER, Brian USA (W)
GARCIA-LOPEZ, Guillermo ESP - DEL POTRO, Juan Martin ARG [6]

MURRAY, Andy GBR [3] - LLODRA, Michael FRA
HANESCU, Victor ROU - MAYER, Leonardo ARG
Qualifier (Q) - KLIZAN, Martin SVK
MAYER, Florian GER - MONACO, Juan ARG [28]

SEPPI, Andreas ITA [20] - MALISSE, Xavier BEL
LACKO, Lukas SVK - Qualifier (Q)
KAMKE, Tobias GER - JOHNSON, Steve USA
ISTOMIN, Denis UZB - ALMAGRO, Nicolas ESP [15]

WAWRINKA, Stanislas SUI [9] - STEPANEK, Radek CZE
BLAKE, James USA - Qualifier (Q)
BAGHDATIS, Marcos CYP - Qualifier (Q)
BRANDS, Daniel GER - ANDERSON, Kevin RSA [17]

BENNETEAU, Julien FRA [31] - PRZYSIEZNY, Michal POL
STAKHOVSKY, Sergiy UKR - CHARDY, Jeremy FRA
VESELY, Jiri CZE - KUDLA, Denis USA
LORENZI, Paolo ITA - BERDYCH, Tomas CZE [5]
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _
GASQUET, Richard FRA [8] - RUSSELL, Michael USA
Qualifier (Q) - Qualifier (Q)
STRUFF, Jan-Lennard GER - RUFIN, Guillaume FRA (W)
BEDENE, Aljaz SLO - TURSUNOV, Dmitry RUS [32]

LOPEZ, Feliciano ESP [23] - Qualifier (Q)
DE SCHEPPER, Kenny FRA - KLAHN, Bradley USA (W)
ANDUJAR, Pablo ESP - DE BAKKER, Thiemo NED
Qualifier (Q) - RAONIC, Milos CAN [10]

JANOWICZ, Jerzy POL [14] - , Qualifier (Q)
SOCK, Jack USA - , Qualifier (Q)
KUZNETSOV, Andrey RUS - SELA, Dudi ISR
CUEVAS, Pablo URU - TIPSAREVIC, Janko SRB [18]

GULBIS, Ernests LAT [30] - HAIDER-MAURER, Andreas AUT
Qualifier (Q) - Qualifier (Q)
BAUTISTA AGUT, Roberto ESP - BELLUCCI, Thomaz BRA
Qualifier (Q) - FERRER, David ESP [4]

FEDERER, Roger SUI [7] - ZEMLJA, Grega SLO
GIRALDO, Santiago COL - BERLOCQ, Carlos ARG
ZEBALLOS, Horacio ARG - MANNARINO, Adrian FRA
PELLA, Guido ARG - QUERREY, Sam USA [26]

ROBREDO, Tommy ESP [19] - MATOSEVIC, Marinko AUS
HAASE, Robin NED - , Qualifier (Q)
RAMOS, Albert ESP - TOMIC, Bernard AUS
Qualifier (Q) - NISHIKORI, Kei JPN [11]

ISNER, John USA [13] - VOLANDRI, Filippo ITA
UNGUR, Adrian ROU - MONFILS, Gael FRA
MONTANES, Albert ESP - ROGER-VASSELIN, Edouard FRA
ALTAMIRANO, Collin USA (W) - KOHLSCHREIBER, Philipp GER [22]

VERDASCO, Fernando ESP [27] - DODIG, Ivan CRO
WILLIAMS, Rhyne USA (W) - DAVYDENKO, Nikolay RUS
Qualifier (Q) - POSPISIL, Vasek CAN
HARRISON, Ryan USA (W) - NADAL, Rafael ESP [2]


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

WILLIAMS, Serena USA [1] - SCHIAVONE, Francesca ITA
VOSKOBOEVA, Galina KAZ - NICULESCU, Monica ROU
SHVEDOVA, Yaroslava KAZ - PUCHKOVA, Olga RUS
Qualifier (Q) - RYBARIKOVA, Magdalena SVK [29]

HAMPTON, Jamie USA [23] - ARRUABARRENA, Lara ESP
MLADENOVIC, Kristina FRA - MEDINA GARRIGUES, Anabel ESP
BEGU, Irina-Camelia ROU - RADWANSKA, Urszula POL
MINELLA, Mandy LUX - STEPHENS, Sloane USA [15]

FLIPKENS, Kirsten BEL [12] - WILLIAMS, Venus USA
BERTENS, Kiki NED - ZHENG, Jie CHN
Qualifier (Q) - Qualifier (Q)
DAVIS, Lauren USA - SUAREZ NAVARRO, Carla ESP [18]

KANEPI, Kaia EST [25] - KING, Vania USA (W)
VOEGELE, Stefanie SUI - SCHMIEDLOVA, Anna SVK
PLISKOVA, Karolina CZE - BOUCHARD, Eugenie CAN
HRADECKA, Lucie CZE - KERBER, Angelique GER [8]

RADWANSKA, Agnieszka POL [3] - SOLER-ESPINOSA, Silvia ESP
TORRO-FLOR, Maria-Teresa ESP - ERAKOVIC, Marina NZL
CABEZA CANDELA, Estrella ESP - BARTY, Ashleigh AUS (W)
RAZZANO, Virginie FRA (W) - PAVLYUCHENKOVA, Anastasia RUS [32]

MAKAROVA, Ekaterina RUS [24] - HERCOG, Polona SLO
JOHANSSON, Mathilde FRA - MATTEK-SANDS, Bethanie USA
ORMAECHEA, Paula ARG - DATE-KRUMM, Kimiko JPN
Qualifier (Q) - LISICKI, Sabine GER [16]

JANKOVIC, Jelena SRB [9] - KEYS, Madison USA
PUIG, Monica PUR - KLEYBANOVA, Alisa RUS
Qualifier (Q) - CADANTU, Alexandra ROU
Qualifier (Q) - CIRSTEA, Sorana ROU [19]

ROBSON, Laura GBR [30] - DOMINGUEZ LINO, Lourdes ESP
GARCIA, Caroline FRA - ROGERS, Shelby USA (W)
CETKOVSKA, Petra CZE - ARVIDSSON, Sofia SWE
GOVORTSOVA, Olga BLR - LI, Na CHN [5]
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
WOZNIACKI, Caroline DEN [6] - Qualifier (Q)
SCHEEPERS, Chanelle RSA - Qualifier (Q)
CEPELOVA, Jana SVK - Qualifier (Q)
HSIEH, Su-Wei TPE - ZAKOPALOVA, Klara CZE [31]

VESNINA, Elena RUS [22] - BECK, Annika GER
KNAPP, Karin ITA - , Qualifier (Q)
TSURENKO, Lesia UKR - SAFAROVA, Lucie CZE
BABOS, Timea HUN - VINCI, Roberta ITA [10]

KIRILENKO, Maria RUS [14] - WICKMAYER, Yanina BEL
Qualifier (Q) - DANIILIDOU, Eleni GRE
VEKIC, Donna CRO - DUQUE-MARINO, Mariana COL
WATSON, Heather GBR - HALEP, Simona ROU [21]

KUZNETSOVA, Svetlana RUS [27] - BURDETTE, Mallory USA
PENG, Shuai CHN - MEUSBURGER, Yvonne AUT
GIBBS, Nicole USA (W) - PENNETTA, Flavia ITA
MORITA, Ayumi JPN - ERRANI, Sara ITA [4]

KVITOVA, Petra CZE [7] - DOI, Misaki JPN
JOVANOVSKI, Bojana SRB - PETKOVIC, Andrea GER
PIRONKOVA, Tsvetana BUL - RISKE, Alison USA (W)
LARSSON, Johanna SWE - BARTHEL, Mona GER [28]

PETROVA, Nadia RUS [20] - Qualifier (Q)
Qualifier (Q) - VICKERY, Sachia USA (W)
SANCHEZ, Maria USA (W) - HANTUCHOVA, Daniela SVK
Qualifier (Q) - STOSUR, Samantha AUS [11]

IVANOVIC, Ana SRB [13] - TATISHVILI, Anna GEO
LEPCHENKO, Varvara USA - DULGHERU, Alexandra ROU
GOERGES, Julia GER - MCHALE, Christina USA
SVITOLINA, Elina UKR - CIBULKOVA, Dominika SVK [17]

CORNET, Alize FRA [26] - Qualifier (Q)
Qualifier (Q) - Qualifier (Q)
WOZNIAK, Aleksandra CAN - DOLONC, Vesna SRB
PFIZENMAIER, Dinah GER - AZARENKA, Victoria BLR [2]


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fed has a very comfortable draw till the QF imo


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

nazzac said:


> Also with the US Open around the corner, maybe it's time to change the thread title to something relating to The US Open.


Agreed

CAN THE MIGHTY SCOTTISH WARRIOR RETAIN HIS CROWN AS KING OF NEW YORK?

would be much more appropriate


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

God hope Murray doesn;t win


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh god, Federer/Nadal in the QF again...

How many fucking times have they been drawn to meet in the QF this year? its getting ridiculous


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

US Opens going to be very interesting. 

I think I would consider Nadal the favourite now since he's been on a huge roll again since Wimbledon whereas Djokovic and Murray have kind of been finding their feet on the hard court and going out a little early. I think both are big match players now though, so while they may have not played as well as they wanted to in Toronto and Cincy it doesn't mean they would come out all guns blazing and take the title.

I'm interested to see Murray in the position of defending champion, and it'll be interesting to see how he handles something like that too.

In order of favourites, I would go for: 

Nadal
Murray
Djokovic
Del Potro
Federer


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I wouldn't put Murray as 2nd favourite over Djokovic tbh, hes been in poor form recently, not saying Djokovic been great either but he has been better than Murray recently. Its true that he has beaten Djokovic in Wimbledon but that was in grass, Murray's best surface, Djokovic's worst. This is gonna be in hard court, Djokovic best surface.

Djokovic has a quite a hard draw, probably gonna face Del Po in the QF, Murray in the semi and Nadal in the final but Murray's pretty hard too, he is probably gonna face Berdych(who has a positive H2H against Murray)/Djokovic/Nadal.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Djokovic has the hardest draw


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Monster projected QFs. Djokovic/Del Potro, Nadal/Federer and Murray/Berdych. Obviously Ferrer gets a piss easy quarter. Can see Janowicz making back to back Semis which is insane. He can beat Ferrer and Gasquet always bottles it at Slams. Nadal's in the Final barring injury and mental lapses. Can see any of the 4 big names in the other Quarter getting to the Final. Is Nadal #1 if he gets to the Final? I guess Djokovic could gain by beating him in the Final but would that be enough? 

Nice to see Robson get a good draw too. Na and Jankovic are both beatable for her in New York. Radwanska could be too if she gets that far. Did Sharapova withdraw? Basically another Williams/Azarenka Final unless one of them fucks up along the way then.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nadal/Federer US Open come on


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

If Djokovic reaches the final he will still be No.1, even if Nadal wins the Us Open


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

But Nadal is pretty much going to be the YE #1 unless he screws up massively


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

How do you know that?


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

Tyler Durden said:


> Djokovic has the hardest draw


Unlucky if seeds hold up to have go DelPo,Murray,Nadal to the final. But with Delpo's health a ? and Fognini/Paire or seedless at the R16 other then a possible 3rd with Dimitrov(who will prolly get knocked off before then) his draw could end up being a cakewalk until the SF. Kind of like what happened to Murray's draw at Wimbledon. Nada's actually got the trickiest early part of the draw with Popisil in r2,Verdasco in f3 and then Isner/Monfils in the r16. If any of Isner,Verdasco,Isner have a monster serving day they can knock him out.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Delpo can defiantly make this interesting


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> How do you know that?


http://live-tennis.eu/race

1. Nadal 9010
2. Djokovic 6770
3. Murray 5430

Those are the current race rankings. Nadal could skip the US Open & still be ahead in the race rankings by roughly 300 points. Unless he really screws up here & the rest of the year, then Nadal is a safe bet for YE #1


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow fuck at the start I thought novak was 100% going to be YE1


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nadal has just been a beasy since he's come back with the exception being Wimbledon. He's won 5 masters, as Grand slam, some smaller events & if he hasn't been winning them he's been in the final (bar Wimbledon)


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I really want a Nadal/Murray final.

Nadal has been on an absolute tear (minus Wimbledon) but he's still yet to face Andy Murray this year, an Andy Murray who's now a two time grand slam champion. I find their matches to be entertaining, and have we ever seen a Murray/Nadal slam final?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

NJ88 said:


> I really want a Nadal/Murray final.
> 
> Nadal has been on an absolute tear (minus Wimbledon) but he's still yet to face Andy Murray this year, an Andy Murray who's now a two time grand slam champion. I find their matches to be entertaining, and have we ever seen a Murray/Nadal slam final?


We've not and I don't think we will this time tbh. Well I'm not sure. Murray & Novak will both have tough QF's before their semi, if they get there that is. Rafa's got it in the bag I think.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I want a Paire-Brands final, but thats not likely to happen 

I'm interested in a Nadal-Murray match happening some time to see how they match up, but not at the US Open final.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hoping for a miracle that Nadal doesn't make it to the QF if Roger does


----------



## deatawaits (Sep 25, 2011)

For some reason I think federer has a chance here.Even if he meets nadal(though it will be 85/15 in favour of Nadal imo)
as for final djoker vs nadal.Murray needs more hunger atm after the wimbledon imo


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Everyone has a chance but the form Federer's been in the last 12 months indicates that it'll take one hell of an upturn to even make the final. He's been comfortably beaten in slams regularly. There's no way he's beating Rafa in the form Rafa's in.

Laura in an hour or so.:smashit


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll be watching Kei vs Dan Evans


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Thoughts on Kei, nazzac? :lelbron Haven't been watching so I can't say whether Kei has been playing a poor game or if Evans has just been good, but I'd guess it's more to do with the former than the latter.

Robson wish a shaky first set and then a dominant second. Good stuff.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Evans started going for his shots and mixing it up beautifully in a way which Nishikori didn't seem to be able to handle. What a great win for Dan Evans. He's been playing good tennis recently, and this is his biggest win so far.

Robson turned around a pretty terrible first set to let go and swing in the second set which turned out pretty well for her. Both Brits into the second round


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> Thoughts on Kei, nazzac? :lelbron Haven't been watching so I can't say whether Kei has been playing a poor game or if Evans has just been good, but I'd guess it's more to do with the former than the latter.
> 
> Robson wish a shaky first set and then a dominant second. Good stuff.


A bit of both. Kei didn't play all that well, but Evans did play a good match. Kei has played poor in the past & managed to squeak a win, but Evans didn't let that happen at all today

Good win & match from Evans. Doesn't surprise me all that much though, because Evans has been playing well on the challenger circuit, whilst Kei has been crap since he beat Federer.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

What a first day for Britain! Amazing for Evans. Go on lad!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nadal off to a comfortable start.

Shvedova winning 6-1,6-0. It's been a while since she won that convincingly.

Also nice to see Sabine win in straights


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Minella pushed Stevens fairly tight there, what happened there?

Reckon Murray is being written off base on recent form, but form is temporary and all of that.

Nadal has a fairly handy run to the QF's, don't see anyone troubling him unless davydenko decides has on last hurrah


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Only caught bits but Sloane seemed to be in unforced error mode again. Got into shape in the 3rd though. Strong win for Robson. Gotta get control of these tentitative starts to matches where she's the favourtie though.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

chr1st0 said:


> Reckon Murray is being written off base on recent form, but form is temporary and all of that.


& his draw. He has Berdych potentially in the QF's (proven to cause Murray problems), & Novak/DelPo in the semi before Nadal (most likely) in the final.

I don't see him getting through that


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Nadal off to a comfortable start.
> 
> Shvedova winning 6-1,6-0. It's been a while since she won that convincingly.
> 
> Also nice to see Sabine win in straights


Usually It's the other way around huh Nazzac


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> Usually It's the other way around huh Nazzac


No. It's more like 0-6,7-5,6-2 or something like that in favor of her opponent with Slava choking whilst serving for the match :lol

Federer match got delayed for today due to rain. Unfortunate really


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuck the rain seriously


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

^ haha, yeah. Happens every year


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

nazzac said:


> & his draw. He has Berdych potentially in the QF's (proven to cause Murray problems), & Novak/DelPo in the semi before Nadal (most likely) in the final.
> 
> I don't see him getting through that


I could see him getting through that.

The guys been in the final at the last four slams he's played in, and he's won two of them. Berdych can cause him problems, but in a slam match, best of five sets, I see Murray coming through. He can beat Djokovic at the US Open as he did last year, so I could see him making the final. Playing Nadal in the final could be really interesting if it comes to that.

To be honest. Djokovic/Nadal or Murray/Nadal, both would be great.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Murray beat Berdych and then Novak last year, but winning three very tough matches back-to-back will be very difficult. He's capable but Nadal's a monster anyway who has a very favourable route to the final. He'll have far more in the tank when he gets there than Murray or Djokovic would.

I think it's a tough ask and would back Rafa heavily with that in mind even more given how his draw compares to the other half.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I just don't see him doing it.

Berdych is a tough task for Murray, 5 sets or not. The guy has a game that causes Murray a lot of problems.

Djokovic is Djokovic. & even if Djokovic loses to Del Po, don't except Del Potro to roll over either

Then Nadal in the final. The guy is in great form & has the easier run in on paper. He'd be favorite no matter who he plays in the final.

I know i don't like Murray, but i'm not hating on the guy here. I just don't think he'll win with that draw unless it opens up for him. If he does then it will be a great achievement for him & will probs go down as a more impressive Grand slam win than his other 2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*Murray doesn't have any less of a chance than Djokovic. I'd say all 3 had an equal chance before the draw but obviously the draw massively favours Nadal so duh he's the favourtie and rightly so. All 3 are capable of beating the other though and I'd maybe even throw a healthy Del Potro in there too. Not Berdych and not Federer though. Not beating 2 of them at least. *_


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

With Djokovic's draw, it kinda depends where Del Po's health is at. If he's healthy then you could argue he's got a tougher draw than Murray. If Del Po isn't healthy then i'd say Murray has the harder draw


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Del Potro is definitely a bigger threat than Berdych as long as he can serve properly. I'd expect them both to get through though.*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

What's happening to Nishikori lately? Hes been playing like shit.



nazzac said:


> ^ haha, yeah. Happens every year


Thank god they are getting a roof.


chr1st0 said:


> Minella pushed Stevens fairly tight there, what happened there?
> 
> Reckon Murray is being written off base on recent form, but form is temporary and all of that.
> 
> Nadal has a fairly handy run to the QF's, don't see anyone troubling him unless davydenko decides has on last hurrah


If Isner makes it to R4, I can see him testing Nadal, he probably won't win but could at least take a set off Nadal in a tie break maybe.

Btw I don't see Murray winning if he has to face Berdch/Djokovic/Nadal

He can beat Berdych and also Djokovic in the semis but Nadal in final, lol no.

His Berdych match will probably last around 2-3 hours, againt Djokovic around 3-5 hours(Wimbledon was only 3 sets and lasted 3 hours, imagine if this goes to 5 sets). Murray won't have enough in the tank to beat Nadal in the final.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Del Potro is definitely a bigger threat than Berdych as long as he can serve properly. I'd expect them both to get through though.*


I've gone for one of Murray/Djokovic to go out before the semis as one of my somewhat bold predictions



Samoon said:


> What's happening to Nishikori lately? Hes been playing like shit.


I don't know. He's just been shit since he beat Federer. He's actually had a good run of health recently, so i just can't put my finger on why he's been so bad.





Samoon said:


> Thank god they are getting a roof.


Yep. Should have started already tbh


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Conditioning won't be an issue for Murray even if the Djokovic Semi goes 4-5 hours. Dude is a fucking tank. If Nadal beats him then it'll be because he played better than him. 

But don't worry I'll have that ready as an excuse just in case :vince3*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I know Murray is in great physical shape so this may not be much of an issue but Rafa's draw is too easy for him, so he will have the advantage. I just can't see Murray winning if he has too play three tough matches back to back.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Sky spend 30+ minutes letting Greg Rusedski talk and then instead of showing an actual match just show Janowic have a medical timeout for another 5 minutes after recapping a few results at least the timeout is over now...


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Holy FUCK that Stosur/Duval match was amazing. So glad I stuck £10 on Duval at 3-3 in the 1st. Stosur is a total mess mentally. *


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Dimitrov fpalm

lolJanowicz

lolKlizan for only winning only 2 games against Donald Young, it was his first bagel in his career, lol just lol

This is more surprising when you know this Klizan guy is the same fucking guy who eliminated Tsonga last year and took a set off Nadal in RG. Embarrassing


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fed got this easy


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Stosur.:lmao

Almagro & Petrova out overnight as well, Cibulkova too. It was a great effort from Heather Watson too, especially with the glandular fever KO'ing her for a while and going up against the in-form player on the tour. Shame for her but some very encouraging signs for her. Her forehand at times was sensational. She needs to cut out the errors like Robson. Too many double faults and on big points too.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Daniel Brands on a show court today . It feels like ages since he played. Time to break top 50!!!

lol @ The Ferrer-Gasquet section even more now.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Ferrer's going to make it through to the last four, just ridiculous. Glad I didn't put any accas on the first round. I'd have lost a fair whack. At least this time I won't be losing it because of another Stosur first round exit.

Also, it's pretty ludicrous that Murray or anyone for that matter is playing a round one match on day three, let alone in the evening. How is that decided? There'll be plenty who've played their second round match before he's even started his first.fpalm


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Murray should have been first up today on Ashe followed by JMDP imo. These first round matches need to get done


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Thunderstorms predicted too. It could end up being played on day four. :clap


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Can't believe (if the weather report is much to go by) that Murray still won't have completed his round one match by day four of the US Open, that's insane. Why not get them all out of the way in the first two days like most other tournaments? The guys defending champion, and if he can't get his match done, it puts him at a fair disadvantage.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Either way. Allez Mika!!!

Serve & Volley FTW!!!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah I also find it stupid that there are 3 days for R1 matches, 2 days is enough.

And the final is scheduled to be played on a Monday, not on a Sunday, fpalm 

But tbh it is at least better than that stupid Super Saturday thing they used to have before


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Does anybody not like watching Llodra?

Looking forward to his match tonight, even though Murray is playing. Got perhaps the most beautiful game on tour


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Prefer watching Gasquet to Llodra for technique. #FrenchArtistry


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I prefer watching any tennis to replays :hmm:*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Prefer watching Gasquet to Llodra for technique. #FrenchArtistry


He's too much of a pusher for me. Llodra is aggressive & plays a style rarely seen in modern tennis, so he gets the nod 

USTA suck honestly. Same rain delay shit every year & matches that i was planning on watching have been cancelled


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Laura through in two, just! Tough match against the ambulance next but she beat her last year at this stage in straight sets. Li's playing a lot better this year though but Laura's stronger too. Will be tough but I think Li will be too good this time round. It'll be sad when she goes out. She's too beautiful that girl.:$


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

News just in, Andy could get on court by the time the roof is built


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuck the rain


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Good win for Robson yesterday, she played really well and her serve was looking good. She'll have a tough time in the next round though, and although she beat her last year I think Li Na will probably be too much for her this year. She is a big match player though, as we've seen in the past so who knows.

Murray finally got his first round match out of the way thankfully, very entertaining match too. That side of the draw looks really interesting with the quarters and semi final both having the possibilities to be fantastic. I can't believe Ferrers probably going to get through to the semi's again. If Nadal gets past Federer (probably Federer) he's got a clear route to the final.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Llodra never really stood a chance of making it competitive on Ashe. Would have suited him better on Armstrong, but what can you do. Murray would have won anyway

Paire is such an idiot. Served for the match against Bogomolov jr & didn't manage to win. But we had the usual clown antics :lol:










- Paire dumping his bag out
- Paire got a code violation after losing 3rd set. Then threw a bottle and stood there for a while, then walked to receive mid-changeover
- Paire lays on the court at the start of set 5 (see pic)
- Paire was staring down a french crowd in the corner for the whole match. Talking non-stop, & staring them down
- Then Bogo Kissed the court after he won
- It also turns out that Paire had a back injury & would have pulled out even if he won

The guy is hilarious


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Well James Blake has retired


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, Blake said he was retiring after the US Open & lost to Karlovic in 5 sets last night.

Shame, because he was a good player to watch


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Omg, Del Potro played a 4 hours and 20 minutes in his first round match. Is he even healthy? Is he still having some back problems or something? He may not even make it into the QF, if he continues like this. Why the fuck did he even play in Cincy...



nazzac said:


> Llodra never really stood a chance of making it competitive on Ashe. Would have suited him better on Armstrong, but what can you do. Murray would have won anyway
> 
> Paire is such an idiot. Served for the match against Bogomolov jr & didn't manage to win. But we had the usual clown antics :lol:
> 
> ...


What a fucking clown, how can you be a fan of him nazzac? Dude doesn't seem to take tennis seriously



Tyler Durden said:


> Well James Blake has retired


Yeah, what a shame, and he was 2 sets up...


Federer is playing today, hes being doing fine recently and Berlocq isn't a tough opponent so I expect Fed to win in straight sets.

Hope Isner wins today, he is the only one before the QF that can test Nadal.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> What a fucking clown, how can you be a fan of him nazzac? Dude doesn't seem to take tennis seriously


I find him funny, & he's got one of the most entertaining games on tour. The guy is great to watch win or lose.

But anyway, would you rather have a few people like Paire or just have everyone be boring robots like the top players?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> I find him funny, & he's got one of the most entertaining games on tour. The guy is great to watch win or lose.
> 
> But anyway, would you rather have a few people like Paire or just have everyone be boring robots like the top players?


Not all the top players are boring robots lol, I don't mind players who can be funny an all but Paire just goes a little bit to extreme if you get what I mean


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I find him funny. Tennis could do with a 'heel' atm anyway, because we don't have any personalities that stand out. The top players pretty much are boring robots, and not in a cool way like Borg. They say things to please the media & the ATP, rather than really stating their actual opinions at times 

Paire is a clown & an idiot, but i like him. He's a refreshing change.

Not saying that everyone should be like Paire, but a few personalities would be good imo


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Del Potro losing that 2nd set was a joke. Breezed through all his service games and should have had 3 breaks but then potatoed iun the tie-break. He didn't look injured at all. Idiocy in the 2nd cost me £280 *


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I do see your point, I understand but the top players are like this because if they actually state their actual opinions on something in some situations, the media would blow things out of proportion and that could affect on the player's image.



Seabs said:


> *He didn't look injured at all.*


That's good to hear but the fact that he is struggling in the first round is not a good sign.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, i see their reasoning behind it.

Djokovic used to be fun with his imitations, but he's not as fun anymore. Federer suits his high class image, so he's okay. Nadal & Murray are just boring. Ferrer we don't here anything of. Berdych used to be a bit fiery, but isn't anymore. Del Potro comes across as a regular person to me. Tsonga is fun on court, but off court he's private.

WTA is better than ATP in regards to personalities & stuff.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I wouldn't say he struggled. His opponent played well but he never looked tested on his own serve, just had problems breaking and converting break points. All the rain delays probably didn't help either. 

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/video/us-open-llodra-underhand-044909435.html

:bosh2*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Never betting on Paire again. Thankfully if Kanepi wins I break even in my sixfolds bets.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Why bet on Paire in the first place :lol. The last player i'd put a bet on is Paire, because you never know what your going to get.

Llodra-Murray is a fun match-up. Llodra's S&V vs Murray's defense puts up some good rallies


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Yeah, i see their reasoning behind it.
> 
> Djokovic used to be fun with his imitations, but he's not as fun anymore. Federer suits his high class image, so he's okay. Nadal & Murray are just boring. Ferrer we don't here anything of. Berdych used to be a bit fiery, but isn't anymore. Del Potro comes across as a regular person to me. Tsonga is fun on court, but off court he's private.
> 
> WTA is better than ATP in regards to personalities & stuff.


Lol who?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Why bet on Paire in the first place :lol. The last player i'd put a bet on is Paire, because you never know what your going to get.


I thought he'd edge it. I did think about leaving it but I eventually put it on. I fancied him to get past Bogomolov Jr though. He's on the list with Stosur & Wonzicrappi now.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

:lmao Tomic against the Brittish #3

Who even knew that the Brittish players played in slams outside of Wimbledon?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

lolAustralia :lelbron

EVANS


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Evans beats Tomic, lol. Once the first set demolition was out the way, Evans started playing his game and his shots just...went in. Tomic's serve went walkabout and he didn't act as if he could really care less! Evan's great run continues.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

lolTomic

Great win for Evans, and the next round is winnable too. Watch yo back Fed.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*DAN DA GOAT EVANS*_


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice one Dan (Y). Good to see him back up his 1st round win


Sabine & Slava winning in straight sets . Slava got Serena Williams next!!!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

As if there was ever any doubt. Brits battering the Aussies all summer. Tomic!:lmao

Get in Dan lad!8*D


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Ben Rothenberg ‏@BenRothenberg 19m 
Irony: Dan Evans said that he tried to practice with Tomic in Miami but Bernard's dad rejected him because he "wasn't good enough".

lolJohnTomic


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Looks like i'm having a late night tonight. Del Po vs Hewitt followed by Shvedova vs Serena on the Ashe night session


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Possible match between Radwanska and Lisicki in R4, that would be a good match.

Its good to see Federer play like this, hope he keeps it up. Should make the quarters with no problems really.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Possible match between Radwanska and Lisicki in R4, that would be a good match.
> 
> Its good to see Federer play like this, hope he keeps it up. Should make the quarters with no problems really.


It wouldn't surprise me to see Sabine not make it. Got a tough round 3 against Makarova today. Her ground game has been pretty good from what i've seen/heard though despite her struggling 1st serve %. I think it's about time she started to be more consistent throughout the year rather than just turning up for Wimbledon.

I haven't seen anything of Federer, but his results look good. It would be good to see Fedal at the US Open for a change, although i would have preferred him to swap draws with Gasquet & have it in the semi finals, rather than the Quarters


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm sensing a five set thriller between Hewitt and DelPo


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Federer's beating total chumps though tbf. I mean the guy he played yesterday was more interested in playing trick shots by the end of it than actually taking a set. He'll always come through comfortably against these guys unless he meets one who has a big game and is ON IT like Stakhovsky. *


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

is hewitt/del potro on now?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*It's first on the Night session so like 9-10 hours from now.*


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Nah, won't be on until around 12am UK time.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Laura on soon against the ambulance. Hampton/Sloane & Hewitt/Del Po all follow on Ashe. My boss wonders why I didn't work soccer schools this week!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *Federer's beating total chumps though tbf. I mean the guy he played yesterday was more interested in playing trick shots by the end of it than actually taking a set. He'll always come through comfortably against these guys unless he meets one who has a big game and is ON IT like Stakhovsky. *


Yeah but hes been playing much better than he was a month ago, I mean in Hamburg and Gstaad, he was struggling against the lower ranked players, plus he was having some back problems so seeing him winning comfortably is good to see.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Would love to see Evans get past Robredo and knock Federer out. If he serves well then he's got a great chance of getting past Robredo and then who knows vs Federer. *


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Would be fantastic for Evans to get a grand slam match against Federer, really good experience for him. Hopefully he can come through Robredo. Pity for Robson today, but the first set from her was a disaster, and while she improved in the second set she couldn't take advantage of the Li Na short lapse to take the second set. Li Na played really well, served really well and was really on point with her shots making very little unforced errors and hitting winners when they were on.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Argh. I missed Sabine vs Makarova due to work & apparently it was a good match. From what i read, Sabine played like shit in the first 6 games, but woke up & it became an even contest from then on.

But now i got Del Po-Hewitt & Shvedova-Serena to look forward to


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

This has the looks of a long match about it


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

That's Murray through then.

Got the job done in the first two sets but was in "pusher mode" for the majority with Mayer hitting about 50 UE. Actually thought he played better after going a break down in the third but Mayer was playing some great stuff himself and managed to save a number of break points to see out the set. Andy was immense in the 4th though, hitting winners from all angles and dragging Mayer all over the court. Hopefully he plays like he did in the final set from the start in the next round.

Edit: Don't know why i was calling Mayer Meltzer

:meltzer


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

I hope Evans has enough in the tank to overcome Robredo to set up a match against the great one.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Baghdatis is through to a 3rd round at the US Open... finally.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Lleyton wins the 4th set tie break... fuck, Del Po's forehand has been shit. He needs to improve or else he could get eliminated

Edit: Hewitt breaks Del Potro, oh god...


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

HEWITT!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow, Del Potro eliminated in the 2nd round, that was unexpected. I know Hewitt is a dangerous player but I thought Del Po was going to win. Hewitt played really well but Del Po was really disappointing, way to many unforced erros and his forehand was just bad. If he only played better in the tie break...

Draw opens up for Djokovic now, he shouldn't have much problems in reaching the semis.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

HEWITT :mark: Despite him being well past his best, Hewitt is still capable of beating most players in the world on his day.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

That was the worst peformance have ever seen from Slava

Terrible, just terrible. I am seriously pissed off at her for that. If she made 100 UE's going for it, at least i could appreciate her going for it. But she made a load of UE's playing gutless tennis. 

I have never seen her like that. She's played like a mug in the past & choked a lot, but at least she had guts. I preferred her choking to what she displayed today. No fight, no aggression, just shit.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Even though I love del po 

HEWITT :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Tyler Durden said:


> I'm sensing a five set thriller between Hewitt and DelPo


THAT'S RIGHT MOTHERFUCKER!

And I put money on it too.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Didn't expect to see Hewitt beating Del Potro, good news for Djokovic though as his quarter final was looking likely to include Del Potro. Great for Hewitt though, he puts on an entertaining match that's for sure.

Murray didn't play very well yesterday, his serve was all over the place. But he came through it which is most important. Hopefully he improves as the tournament goes on and plays himself into form as based on current performances, Djokovic is looking more impressive of the two on that side of things.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Murray's always a pile of shit on Armstrong.

Didn't Hewitt beat Del Potro at Queens too? Pretty much guarantees a Murray/Djokovic Semi now.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

^ No it doesn't. Berdych is still in the draw and he causes Murray a lot of problems & has a winning h2h against him. Don't overlook him, and don't bring up the 5 sets argument because in 5 sets they are 1-1.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Berdych has looked very ordinary against very lowly ranked guys so far. I'll be very surprised if Berdych beats Murray on Ashe. Assuming Berdych even makes it that far. On his day he's capable of beating him but that day isn't often enough and Murray is normally tuned into GAME MODE by the Quarters of a slam.*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Are all the quarter finals played on the same day like in Wimbledon or in two days like the AO?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Berdych has looked very ordinary against very lowly ranked guys so far. I'll be very surprised if Berdych beats Murray on Ashe. Assuming Berdych even makes it that far. On his day he's capable of beating him but that day isn't often enough and Murray is normally tuned into GAME MODE by the Quarters of a slam.*


On his day? He's 6-4 against Murray, so that day has come more often than not against Murray. He's also gotten through in straight sets in every match so far, whilst Murray dropped a set to Leo Mayer.

I'm failing to understand why you think it's a formality that Murray will beat Berdych. Berdych won their most recent meeting, always causes Murray problems & has beaten him more often than not. 

I'm not saying Berdych would beat Murray, but it isn't a formality like your making it out to be. & anyway, if Berdych is the only one that can stop another Murray-Djokovic match, then i really hope he does.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Berdych will be tough for Murray, no doubt. It's not a given at all but Murray would be my favourite, not a confident one though.

Can't believe Del Po went out, but that's why I never take him seriously as a slam contender now. Great win for Hewitt though. Major props.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Being favourtie isn't the same as a formality. *


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Hewitt :mark:

That was incredible to watch, vintage form he was showing today. He forced Del Potro into playing bad.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Being favourtie isn't the same as a formality. *


'Pretty much guarantees a Murray-Djokvic semi' sounds like it's pretty much a formality in your view

Murray is the favourite for the match, but Berdych will be a huge test if that match comes about.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nadal wins again in straights


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I think if it comes to it Murray will beat Berdych in the quarter finals, but it'll be very close. I think that on his day, Berdych can obviously beat Murray, but Murray is the better big match player and has started to really bring his A game when it comes to slams now. So I would see him coming through that match.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Huge choke from Dan Evans hitting 2 UE's on set points in the 4th. We should be into the 5th right now but he's just went and lost the 4th 7-5.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fed is cruising


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

How did this bum make it to the 3rd round? Fed not even trying.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Wozniacki woating yet again, but Giorgi (sp.) was playing some esquisite shots and looks to have a lot of power in that small frame of hers. How Caroline was ever #1 in the world is a true indication as to how woeful the ranking system is, or how easily it can be exploited to gain advantage.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fed gonna cruise his next match and set up Nadal QF


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Easy win for Fed. He is looking good but seriously I wish Federer got a tougher opponent so that he can be more prepared against Rafa.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Well he isn't going to be tested by Robredo lol,


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bullseye said:


> Wozniacki woating yet again, but Giorgi (sp.) was playing some esquisite shots and looks to have a lot of power in that small frame of hers. *How Caroline was ever #1 in the world is a true indication as to how woeful the ranking system is, or how easily it can be exploited to gain advantage.*


She was playing a lot better and winning a lot more before then she is now. It's not hard to discover, sXe.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Caught some of the Evans match last night, good learning experience for him which displays his potential and he can take heart from that and build on it and aim to make a greater impression instead of being yet another one slam wonder. He was consistently pitching above his weight but he didn't disgrace himself and who knows what might have happened had he secured the fourth set and taken it to a decider.

Berdych will no doubt be a challenge for Murray, but I think at this point Murray really has grown in confidence and is more assured that he can start slow or not play perfectly throughout a match but still grind out big points and win matches as the pressure grows. Winning two slams will no doubt play a big part in this and it remains to be seen how Berdych handles the pressure of being in control in a big slam match and then having brief lapses in concentration and form. It's by no means a formality but Murray's mature and assured mental state makes me think he'll handle the expectations that come with a Grand Slam QF better and the longer the match goes the more it favours him.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

WOOLCOCK said:


> Berdych will no doubt be a challenge for Murray, but I think at this point Murray really has grown in confidence and is more assured that he can start slow or not play perfectly throughout a match but still grind out big points and win matches as the pressure grows. Winning two slams will no doubt play a big part in this and it remains to be seen how Berdych handles the pressure of being in control in a big slam match and then having brief lapses in concentration and form. It's by no means a formality but Murray's mature and assured mental state makes me think he'll handle the expectations that come with a Grand Slam QF better and the longer the match goes the more it favours him.


Berdych did experience something quite similar last year...against Murray. I believe he was a set and a break up (did he serve for a two set lead?) and let it slip away quite meekly. Andy Murray is the better big match player, periods of the match which don't go his way don't seem to bother him as much which is important as he's always in a position to turn it around.

Just look at the Wimbledon final. A break down in the second set - broke back and won it. A break up in the third set, lost his break of serve, got broken - won the match in three. Coming back from disappointment is something he's learned to do incredibly well. So the loss of a set or a break won't affect him as badly now, something I don't think Berdych has quite yet. To me, he doesn't have a plan B. If things aren't working out, there isn't much he does to change anything.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Agreed, Berdych's game is very dominating and when he's firing on all cylinders he's certainly capable of dismantling the very best players conclusively in a set. The nature of longer matches however means the odds of his crushing blows continually evading Murray's racket aren't favourable and that's where Murray's dogged defensive ability, mixture of slices, punishing strikes and well placed shot selections to drag Berdych out of position can prove the difference. Murray's return and second serve will no doubt be crucial as well but you feel if Berdych can't consistently dictate the points and keep them short then he'll have to play to an amazing standard over the course of the match to overcome Murray.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Stan da man into round 4.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Anybody else watching the U.S. Open coverage on DirectTV? Just wondering cause I can't be the only one who find the twitter scrolling shit at the bottom of the screen a huge annoyance ... hell even on a 50 inch it still bothers me. Not to mention it's Sunday & they were still showing tweets from the middle of the week. Anyways, lol


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Hewitt :cheer


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Good ol Hewitt still got it


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Stan/Berdych going to be good... I hope. Struggling to find much else to get excited about.

Pity Sloane had to play Serena already.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Kohlschreiber/Nadal should be a decent match. Kohlschreiber has always taken a set off Nadal in each of their meetings on a hard court and I think he will also do it tonight but lose in 4 sets.



Tyler Durden said:


> Well he isn't going to be tested by Robredo lol,


Yeah that's why I kinda wish Evans won instead, not saying Evans would have been a tough opponent for Fed but I think he would have been better than Robredo.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Joel said:


> She was playing a lot better and winning a lot more before then she is now. It's not hard to discover, sXe.


Winning a lot of smaller tournaments not frequented by the bigger names, and gets hammered in grand slams (except the 2009 US Open).

Speaking of small tournament dominators turned grand slam flops, that Radwanska. Unbelievable how she always flops at the big events.

------------------

Hewitt vs Youzhny, that's winding the clock way back. Would be nice if Hewitt won to get a shot at Novak.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Looking forward to Berdych/Wawrinka. Wawrinka has a winning record against him I think. Should be a really good match.

Great to see Hewitt back in the last 16 too.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Rain delay, there goes my excellent Labor Day plans. :clap

Might have to actually be around my family now, bleh


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Very good video on S&V here. I recommend you to give it a watch


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Federer down a set!


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

2 sets to 0 down 5-3 down :hmm:


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Damn, Fed fpalm

Kohlschreiber(sp?) takes the first set against Rafa :mark:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Retire, Federer. Retire.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Nadal is beasting and feasting


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

So much for the Fedal semi. Federer losing to a guy he normally owns is a shock, even if he's past it


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Joel said:


> Retire, Federer. Retire.


As much as I love Fed, you are correct.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

That was embarrasing from Fed. fpalm

Never seen Federer play that bad on the big points like that, I knew his break point conversion is normally bad but 2/16, omfg thats terrible. Have to credit to Robredo though, he was solid in the big points and played well. 

I never expected Fed to lose to someone like fucking Robredo in this USO, a guy who hes been owning for the past 10 years or so. Sucks to see him lose to these guys, hope he can bounce back.


Joel said:


> Retire, Federer. Retire.


So just because of a a few bad loses he had recently, he should retire??? He had a terrible season for his standards with some very disappointing loses but despite that hes still 6th in the ranking and 7th in the race to london. Thats not so bad tbh. If you compare his slams results this year with Del Potro/Tsonga/Berdych, they are not much different. He still capable of playing very good tennis as hes shown in that match against Rafa in Cincy. He can still bounce back. Fed is still in the top 10 and will probably stay there for a quite a while unless he plays much worse than he is now. Sampras was #20 when he played his last match.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

That was a complete self destruction.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Samoon said:


> So just because of a a few bad loses he had recently, he should retire??? He had a terrible season for his standards with some very disappointing loses but despite that hes still 6th in the ranking and 7th in the race to london. Thats not so bad tbh. If you compare his slams results this year with Del Potro/Tsonga/Berdych, they are not much different. He still capable of playing very good tennis as hes shown in that match against Rafa in Cincy. He can still bounce back. Fed is still in the top 10 and will probably stay there for a quite a while unless he plays much worse than he is now. Sampras was #20 when he played his last match.


Compare Federer's results with Del Potro's, Tsonga's and Berdych's? Who the hell are they in comparison to the greatest tennis player of all time? Federer isn't even making quarter finals now and he's losing to jobbers or players who he used to be able to deal with comfortably. Sampras retiring at #20 was not good. When you're the greatest of all time, you go out when you are on top. You don't hang around and taint some of your legacy. Federer is a winner, but he isn't going to win a slam anymore. He may not even get to another quarter final. He needs to retire now.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Joel said:


> Compare Federer's results with Del Potro's, Tsonga's and Berdych's? Who the hell are they in comparison to the greatest tennis player of all time? Federer isn't even making quarter finals now and he's losing to jobbers or players who he used to be able to deal with comfortably. Sampras retiring at #20 was not good. When you're the greatest of all time, you go out when you are on top. You don't hang around and taint some of your legacy. Federer is a winner, but he isn't going to win a slam anymore. He may not even get to another quarter final. He needs to retire now.


Sampras won the US Open in his last professional match. He was seeded 17. I'd hardly call that tarnishing his legacy. His form leading up to the tournament was pretty much the same as Federer's past season. 

(I have no opinion as to Federer's retirement, btw)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

God™ said:


> Sampras won the US Open in his last professional match. He was seeded 17. I'd hardly call that tarnishing his legacy. His form leading up to the tournament was pretty much the same as Federer's past season.
> 
> (I have no opinion as to Federer's retirement, btw)


Fair enough. Need to get my facts straight obviously.

Can't say much on Sampras, because I wasn't watching back then, so I have no idea how he was playing. But I do know that back then there weren't players of the quality of the top 3 right now. A top 3 that Federer isn't even getting a chance to play because he just keeps going out early. I just hate seeing him losing in this fashion.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Sampras went out on top after winning the US Open. I doubt he cared about his #20 ranking after he solidified himself as the GOAT at that point in time. So in no way did Sampras go out in a bad way at all. He went out in the best way.

I feel Federer is looking to do the same. I think if Federer wins another grand slam he'll do a Sampras & retire. I doubt he cares too much about his ranking. He's looking to win one last slam. Whether or not he'll do it is a different question


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Federer should retire IMO. I don't think he will win a slam as long as Nadal, Djokovic & Murray are around. The decline's been going on long enough. Sampras winning the US Open to go out on a high was great, but he didn't have three of the best ever to compete with at the time.

Maybe Federer should take some time out now and come back strong for one last push next year to see how he goes. I think he'll stay top 10-15 but I don't want to see him carry on like he is now.

Also, GASQUET!!!!!!!!!! Please beat Ferrer you sexy French bastard you!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It's not even about ranking. It's more to do with losing against players who you shouldn't be losing against. So Sampras was good enough/lucky to win one more Grand Slam at the perfect time possible to, doesn't mean Federer will be. Sampras didn't have Djokovic, Nadal and Murray to contend with.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

As long as Federer continues to enjoy playing tennis, then he should keep going. He still feels like he can improve and win another slam, so why not carry on. I personally don't think he will, with the likes of Nadal/Djokovic/Murray around but you never know. He shouldn't be losing the matches he's losing in, and for me it is pretty sad to see but it's what he loves to do obviously.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Federer should retire IMO. I don't think he will win a slam as long as Nadal, Djokovic & Murray are around. The decline's been going on long enough. Sampras winning the US Open to go out on a high was great, but he didn't have *three of the best ever to compete with at the time.*


Sorry, but Murray is nowhere near being one of the best of all time. & Pistol had Agassi to deal with who is greater than Djokovic

Apart from Nadal, none of them are even top 5 greatest of all time.

Federer,Sampras,Borg,Laver,Lendl,Agassi,Connors to name a few are greater than Djokovic

& Don't even get me started on Murray.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

How would dropping out of the top 10, 20 or even 100 ever tarnish Federer's legacy. He's won 17 slams in 9 years...

Nothing can tarnish Federer's legacy, I don't see why people always think people have to finish on top or else they embarrassed themselves in some way


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sad that Hewitt couldn't get through today. He was serving for the match and just couldn't get it done


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Sorry, but Murray is nowhere near being one of the best of all time. & Pistol had Agassi to deal with who is greater than Djokovic
> 
> Apart from Nadal, none of them are even top 5 greatest of all time.
> 
> ...


Well that's your opinion. It doesn't mean it's right, same with mine.

Murray maybe an overstatement from my POV. Novak will go down as one of the greatest. He's still got years to go with Nadal & Murray. Had Murray been in any other era, not stuck with Nadal, Federer & Djokovic he'd have won many more slams, and he still might. Your blatant hate for Murray clearly gets in the way of how you perceive him. That's been blindingly obvious for a long time.



chr1st0 said:


> How would dropping out of the top 10, 20 or even 100 ever tarnish Federer's legacy. He's won 17 slams in 9 years...
> 
> Nothing can tarnish Federer's legacy, I don't see why people always think people have to finish on top or else they embarrassed themselves in some way


True, but no one would think any less of him retiring now. I don't think anyone gets any pleasure from seeing his decline this year, losing comfortably to some of the players he is.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

chr1st0 said:


> How would dropping out of the top 10, 20 or even 100 ever tarnish Federer's legacy. He's won 17 slams in 9 years...
> 
> Nothing can tarnish Federer's legacy, I don't see why people always think people have to finish on top or else they embarrassed themselves in some way


He's getting his ass whopped by jobbers. You don't have to go out winning, but fuck, go out as competative. Again, he is getting his ass whopped by jobbers.

In what day should Federer be losing to Robredo? You can't even use age as an excuse, they're about the same. Hell, he didn't even lose. Dude got beat in straight sets. This is the greatest of all time we're talking about here. Losing to a guy who hasn't done anything in tennis and is the same age as Federer.

He won't lose his status over this. But Jesus, this isn't good.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Serena just double baggled Samir Nasri

Some quarter final that


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow Djokovic raped the other guy.

I just don't see Murray getting to this final this time


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Well that's your opinion. It doesn't mean it's right, same with mine.
> 
> Murray maybe an overstatement from my POV. Novak will go down as one of the greatest. He's still got years to go with Nadal & Murray. Had Murray been in any other era, not stuck with Nadal, Federer & Djokovic he'd have won many more slams, and he still might. Your blatant hate for Murray clearly gets in the way of how you perceive him. That's been blindingly obvious for a long time.


I can't be assed with quoting every line, so i'll just do it this way 

1. Yeah it is my opinion, but i've got much more to back mine up than you have

2. Novak i can agree on. But he's not quite there yet

3. Murray winning more slams in another era is pure speculation of course. Other era's had different rackets, surfaces etc... I think if you stick him in the 90's for example, he'd struggle to do any better because of Sampras' domination of fast courts, and Murray's struggles on clay. Stick him in the early 2000's transitional era then he probs would have had more success. But there is no way to tell

4. My hate for Murray may get in the way at times, but it isn't here. Murray has no right to be among the greatest of all time (as of now). Winning 2 slams is a great achievement,but it doesn't put you up there with the best. He's on Rafter & Hewitt levels atm. Obviously there is still plenty of time for that to change

Anyway

Stan . Great result for him, and i sure hope he can beat Murray in the Quarter Finals. It's been a good year for Stan, & a WTF final spot could be there for him if Tsonga's injury issues continue


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I had a feeling Wawrinka was going to beat Berdych, he's playing some great tennis. And while he's an incredibly tough opponent, this is probably the better thing for Murray as he can find playing Berdych a really tough task.

So far, Djokovic and Nadal are the standout performers so far in this tournament. Based on play so far, Djokovic should beat Murray (if they both get that far) in the semi final, and it should be a Djokovic/Nadal final. The only one who can upset that is Murray, who isn't playing the best tennis so far. But who knows, he could suddenly up his game and reach the final again. Going to be interesting to see what happens.

On the women's side...a 6-0, 6-0 quarter final? My god.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Joel said:


> Compare Federer's results with Del Potro's, Tsonga's and Berdych's? Who the hell are they in comparison to the greatest tennis player of all time? Federer isn't even making quarter finals now and he's losing to jobbers or players who he used to be able to deal with comfortably. Sampras retiring at #20 was not good. When you're the greatest of all time, you go out when you are on top. You don't hang around and taint some of your legacy. Federer is a winner, but he isn't going to win a slam anymore. He may not even get to another quarter final. He needs to retire now.


Taint his legacy??? How are these losses going to taint Federer's legacy? Do you honestly think people will remember this bad losses when he was way past his prime? Do people remember Sampras for not winning a title in 2 years or for losing to mugs in 2001-2002. No, they remember him as one of the greatest players of all time, who was #1 for 286 week and won 14 slams. Same with Fed, this loses that he's having will in no way taint his legacy, they will remember Fed as the greatest player of all time, who won 17 slams and was #1 for 302 weeks.

Federer thinks he still has something left in him, he thinks he can he can bounce back from this losses, he still has the passion to play tennis, so why should he retire? he loves playing tennis. And btw do you think Federer wants to retire now, like this, after losing to these mugs, no he would want to end his career on a high note, by high note it doesn't necessarily mean winning a slam, it could be reaching the final in a slam losing a epic match or something like that.



Joel said:


> He's getting his ass whopped by jobbers. You don't have to go out winning, but fuck, go out as competative. Again, he is getting his ass whopped by jobbers.
> 
> In what day should Federer be losing to Robredo? You can't even use age as an excuse, they're about the same. Hell, he didn't even lose. Dude got beat in straight sets. This is the greatest of all time we're talking about here. Losing to a guy who hasn't done anything in tennis and is the same age as Federer.
> 
> He won't lose his status over this. But Jesus, this isn't good.


Of course this isn't good, I also hate seeing him lose to these mugs, but he can still bounce back. As I've stated before, he can still play high level of tennis. Its just that he isn't consistent. He obviously has to work on this, he even said that.



Nige™;23488553 said:


> Maybe Federer should take some time out now and come back strong for one last push next year to see how he goes. I think he'll stay top 10-15 but I don't want to see him carry on like he is now.


I agree with this, I also think he should take the rest of the year off and come back strong for one last push to a slam next year. In this break he can reassess his game, go gym, gain some muscle, get himself fit and in better shape. And he can also test his new racket and get used to it(if he plans to use it). 



Tyler Durden said:


> Wow Djokovic raped the other guy.
> 
> I just don't see Murray getting to this final this time


Djokovic raping these mugs doesn't mean anything. I wouldn't look too much into that. The opponents hes been playing are not very good, thats why Djokovic is winning that easily. His quarter final match is going to be easy too(Youznhny isn't bad but hes just played a long match against Hewitt and doesn't do much against the top players) so he won't be tested before his match against Murray, on the other hand, Murray has been playing much tougher opponents, he had a tougher draw and he is going to play Wawrinka in the QF, so he will more prepared for his match against Djokovic(if they are to meet each other of course).


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Interesting that the mens QF's all pit 2 handed BH's vs 1 handed BH's

Nadal vs Robredo
Ferrer vs Gasquet
Murray vs Wawrinka
Djokovic vs Youzhny






^ Repeat of that please


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Will be a tough one for Andy, Stan's a match for anyone on his day, but i think Berdych would have been a bigger worry for him. He'll have to up his game though.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Bloody hell Serena! Fortunately my favourite tennis player will likely turn up on Friday and give her a closer game than she faced there... I'm all down for the upset but Serena is too good atm, it's crazy.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Gasquet is making me wet. Just phenomenal. Stunning shot after another.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Dat drop volley:datass


----------



## Saviorxx (Jul 19, 2013)

RICHARD!!!! :mark:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Absolutely fucking epic!

Dicky G goes though and knocks out that twat Ferrer in the process. He might get whooped by Rafa but at least we don't have to endure another Ferrer battering, and dem ranking points!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

^ Why do you dislike Ferrer so much? :lol

Your well within your right to. I'm just curious as to why


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Happy that Gasquet got through, he'll probably get owned by Nadal in the semi final but still. It's nice to see him finally pull off a good big win. Ferrer in a semi final is just so boring, you KNOW he's not going to come anywhere close to winning a slam match against the top three.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Only chance Ferrer had got at beating a top 3 member in a slam is Murray at RG. But it's nice to see someone else make the semis here, although Nadal will probs beat him in straights


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> ^ Why do you dislike Ferrer so much? :lol
> 
> Your well within your right to. I'm just curious as to why


He's an easy beat for the big guns. His H2H against the top guys is ridiculous and takes the piss out of semi finals & finals. He made a mockery of the French Open final and I'm sick of seeing him in the back end of tournaments getting whooped when it comes to the big matches. Plus his style of play is boring too. Gasquet will get beat by Rafa too but at least it's something different.

Watching Gasquet the first two sets was like watching a masterclass. That backhand was just exceptional. The angles he was pushing Ferrer out wide before then smashing a perfect backhand winner down the line were just exceptional. My ovaries were quivering!


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank god Ferrzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzer is out. G'wan Richard lad, no doubt he'll be demolished in 3 sets by Rafa but oh well.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Nadal just won the first set 6-0 in 20 minutes:|

time for bed i think.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Beasting and feasting


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Thank god Ferrer didn't win, Gasguet first semi in 7 years!!!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nadal is a beast.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Murray in 5 I think


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

:mark: Would love to see Pennetta go all the way now

So much for Berdych troubling Murray :side:


----------



## Saviorxx (Jul 19, 2013)

STAN.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

BREAK.

Could be early curtains for Murray.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I think Murray's going out here. Stan is playing very well, and Murray playing absolutely terrible. Those unforced errors...at such terrible times too.

EDIT: Dear me. Murray doesn't have any kind of belief in his shot making, no conviction behind anything to be honest. Looking forward to another Wawrinka/Djokovic re-match though.


----------



## Saviorxx (Jul 19, 2013)

Hahahahahaha Murray.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Cya Andy 

Brilliant match from Stan.

Likely a Novak/Rafa final :mark:


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Didn't catch the match but sounds like Wawrinka played out of his skin. Top effort to make his first GS semi final at the 35th attempt. Goes to show the depth in quality in the mens' game currently and how the best players can no longer meander against supposed lesser opposition.

I'd back Djokovic to see Wawrinka off tbh given his defensive ability and mental composure. Nadal/Djokovic would be an exceptional final as Nadal/Murray would have been given Rafa's form since returning from injury and Novak/Murray's exploits in the absense of Nadal and decline of Federer.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

So pleased for Stan. Not happy about Murray going out but I wanted a Stan win. Him & Gasquet in the semis is like a wet dream for me. It's just a pity Nalbandian's not in there.

Superb from Wawrinka. Take a bow you sexy Swiss bastard! A repeat of the five set epic in Australia between Stan & Novak will be amazing!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

YES STAN!!!!!

What a great result for tennis. A potential epic with Stan & Djoker in the semi like the AO rd 4 epic :mark:

Only problem with Stan making the final is that we'll get another NID final if Nadal makes it (which he most likely will)


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

A Novak Rafa final is the best final you can get in terms of quality and either can win on the day. Would you want another one-sided final like the French? Unless Murray, Rafa or Novak are there, that's what you're going to get.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

nazzac said:


> What a great result for tennis.


Yawn.

Disappointing from Murray's perspective, but he was never going to win the tournament playing like he had the last few weeks anyway. Hope Stan can at least make the final as i've always been a fan of him but i highly doubt it.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Would love to see Stan making the final, but in terms of the final not being one sided and pure quality. Djokovic/Nadal is the final I want. Very pleased for Wawrinka, he's an incredibly talented player who deserves to have a great slam run.

I think Murray needs to find the focus he had at the first part of the year and around Wimbledon time. He doesn't seem to have that drive, focus, or conviction to play at his top level. That sure as hell wasn't it. One of the best returners in the game not making one break point...Murray clearly not at his best. But Wawrinka deserves a lot of credit, he didn't fold, didn't get nervous and has played very well these past two weeks.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

SJFC said:


> Yawn.


It's nazzac. Anything he says on Murray holds no credibility.

Don't want Stan to make the final. Nothing against him (awesome player), but I want to see a superstar clash in the final. Actually, if Gasquet somehow finds a way to beat Nadal, then I want Stan to get to the final as well. But I don't want Gasquet/Djokovic or Nadal/Wawrinka.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> It's nazzac. Anything he says on Murray holds no credibility.
> 
> Don't want Stan to make the final. Nothing against him (awesome player), but I want to see a superstar clash in the final. Actually, if Gasquet somehow finds a way to beat Nadal, then I want Stan to get to the final as well. But I don't want Gasquet/Djokovic or Nadal/Wawrinka.


haha, so even if i say that Murray is a great player it will hold no credibility 

This result is just great. A talented underachiever like Wawrinka making a semi of a grand slam & stopping another Djokovic-Murray match.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

nazzac said:


> haha, so even if i say that Murray is a great player it will hold no credibility
> 
> This result is just great. A talented underachiever like Wawrinka making a semi of a grand slam & stopping another Djokovic-Murray match.


It's a great result, but saying "it's a great result for tennis" is pushing it a bit much. You're not a fan of the Murray/Djokovic clashes, that's fair enough, but a lot of others are. You're not the voice of tenns


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> It's a great result, but saying "it's a great result for tennis" is pushing it a bit much. You're not a fan of the Murray/Djokovic clashes, that's fair enough, but a lot of others are. You're not the voice of tenns


Maybe it was a bit of an over-reaction. I was just excited about the result being a fan of Wawrinka


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow STAN unbelievable, not only did he won, he destroyed Murray :mark:

Now as much I would love Wawrinka to beat Djokovic and reach his first slam final, I wouldn't want a one sided final between him and Nadal, so I think I would rather see Djokovic win and and he is the only that I can see beating Nadal. Plus a Nadal/Djokovic final would be great.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

STAN THE MAN WHO CAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I know it is highly unlikely to have a Gasquet/Wawrinka final but seriously it would be fantastic if we got it imo. Not only it we would have something different, it would be an epic match, both players play beautiful tennis(imo) and their R4 match at RG was epic.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

One hand backhand resurgence


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Gasquet annoys me because he could be a lot more aggressive but decides to stand 10 feet behind the baseline

Also, maybe it's time for a title change because this British takeover has stopped :lol. Nice jinx


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol yes, change the title please


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I predicted that we wouldn't see a Djokovic-Murray semi 

How about this title: THE RISE OF THE 1 HANDED BH'S


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Barty and Dellaqua flying the Aussie flag in the women's doubles. 3 finals from 4 grand slams this year, and they only just started teaming for a bit of fun. Potential showdown against the Williams sisters would be an amazing opportunity.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Samoon said:


> I know it is highly unlikely to have a Gasquet/Wawrinka final but seriously it would be fantastic if we got it imo. Not only it we would have something different, it would be an epic match, both players play beautiful tennis(imo) and their R4 match at RG was epic.


Sure was, showcases exactly why I love them both and are my favourite players with Nalbandian; for their technique. I still have it recorded and watch that incredible 8th game in the fourth set when they just hit amazing winners one after another under pressure. It was the best quality I've seen from a winners point of view.



nazzac said:


> Gasquet annoys me because he could be a lot more aggressive but decides to stand 10 feet behind the baseline


So you can't admire his phenomenal backhand, pushing them out wide and hitting the most amazing backhands down the line to win the point? The risks he takes with those backhands down the line is aggressive and not rare at all.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™;23593849 said:


> So you can't admire his phenomenal backhand, pushing them out wide and hitting the most amazing backhands down the line to win the point? The risks he takes with those backhands down the line is aggressive and not rare at all.


Yeah, i really like his BH, but his FH is a bit meh. 

His BH is one of the best on tour, up there with Paire,Murray,Djokovic & Stan.

My favourite BH on tour must be Paire's though. It's not as pretty as some others, but it's a rocket.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I agree he needs to let loose on his FH a lot more.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Djokovic in 5
Nadal in 4


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

That was some great and competitive semifinals lol

Well at least the final should be good, I hope Azarenka wins and she definitely can. 


For today matches:

Djokovic in 4
Nadal in 3


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Djokovic in 5. I expect something similar to their Australian Open meeting.

Nadal in 3. Too good atm, and Nadal vs 1 handed BH's normally equals win for Rafa


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Based on form for the women. Serena should win the title, but Azarenka has beaten her before so you never know. Can't believe at one point, Serena had won over 20 games in a row from has last three matches. A 6-0 set in a semi final is pretty impressive.

As for the men, I fully expect Nadal and Djokovic to come through. I think Nadal in 3, and Djokovic in 4.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Azarenka bottled it last year when she was serving for the match. It was there for the taking with Serena playing badly. Serena can play a slam final poorly and win, would be surprised if she lost this one.

Nadal will obliterate Gasquet sadly but Stan & Novak will be close. I wouldn't be surprised if Stan won tbh seeing I have money on a Novak/Rafa final from last week @ 3/1.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Anything to keep Nadal from catching Fed's record I'mm be supporting


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Bit petty. If Nadal deserves to win slams and get close to the record it's because he deserves it. Records are there to be broken like when Federer took it off Sampras.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

If Federer doesn't do the right thing, I will be totally backing Rafa to win 6 more Grand Slams.

So usually I'd say I don't mind who wins out of Novak/Rafa (except at Roland Garros, cause I want Nole to complete the Career Grand Slam), but I gotta back Rafa to win this US Open now, I'm afraid.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Rafa will probably win the next 3-4 RG titles, so he most likely only needs 2 or 3 more non clay slams to overtake Fed. Seems inevitable to me.

Edit: What an awful first set from Novak. Stan didn't even play that well.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I still fancy Djokovic to win this truthfully, I just think he's too well rounded and notorious for being able to outlast his opponents and pick up his form when the time requires it most. Wawrinka is certainly capable of winning in this form, but you have to believe a victory for him rests on playing close to his best consistently without a significant lapse in concentration. Djokovic can win whether he's brilliant or not playing to his best but outlasting his opponent and playing the bigger points better, Wawrinka in comparison won't beat Djokovic unless he plays to his absolute best.

This set could be crucial however. If Wawrinka wins it, it'll come down to whether he has the mental resolve to see the match out as well as Djokovic adapting and playing a more open but focused game and looking to force the pressure at every opportunity.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Wawrinka is destroying Djokovic atm. I like Wawrinka but Djokovic needs to win lol, he is the only who can stop Nadal from winning this US Open.



Nige™;23628089 said:


> Bit petty. If Nadal deserves to win slams and get close to the record it's because he deserves it. Records are there to be broken like when Federer took it off Sampras.


Well I don't think any Federer fan would want Fed's biggest rival(i.e obviously Nadal) to be the one to overtake Fed's slam count.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I personally can't see why people would be bothered about who if anyone was to overtake Federer's GS tally. Feels too bitter and petty for Tennis, which to me has always been about admiring a number of athletes without really becoming attached to one individual or intensely disliking/rooting against someone in particular.

If Nadal does overtake Federer's record, it's just going to be seen as a tremendous achivement on his part and lay claim to how immensely talented he is and document the resurgance in talent this era has possessed since Nadal's gradual development beyond a clay court dominator. 

The idea people would continually root against him in GS finals in the hopes of preserving Federer's record (or just because they don't want Nadal to the the one to eclipse it) just feels like a total polar opposite of the mindset I'd expect from a Tennis fan. It's like Golf, you have individuals you're personally a fan of but generally you're not attached to them in a way that makes you angry if someone else wins the tournament. Murray is my favourite current player but the idea of Djokovic beating him in a GS final doesn't anger me, so long as the match is great and Djokovic earns his victory I can't/won't complain.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Good to see Stan finally step it up hopefully Gasquet can later as well


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Wawrinka was just too good in that third set. Played the big points assuredly and kept his bottle in capitalising on any opportunity he encountered.

Big game here as Djokovic has 3 break points to secure the early break and go on the offensive in the fourth set. Wawrinka has done well to win the next two points, but going a break down so soon would be something he'd hope to avoid.

Ah, double fault to concede the break to Djokovic. Have to think Djokovic will be relentless on serve now to protect his lead.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Stan would have won this by now if he could hit his first serve in once in a while.

17 mins into this game now! If Djoker breaks it's all over i think.

Holy fuck 20 + Mins THIS TIME STAN, PLEASE

YES!


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Djokovic was just too good and able to consistently win the big points and grow as the match progressed. Wawrinka played superbly but throughout the final set it became apparent he was floundering a bit and not having the consistency in his strokeplay, which proved the difference maker.

Nice ovation for Wawrinka from the crowd post match as well. Played excellently over the course of the tournament.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Well I don't think any Federer fan would want Fed's biggest rival(i.e obviously Nadal) to be the one to overtake Fed's slam count.





WOOLCOCK said:


> I personally can't see why people would be bothered about who if anyone was to overtake Federer's GS tally. Feels too bitter and petty for Tennis, which to me has always been about admiring a number of athletes without really becoming attached to one individual or intensely disliking/rooting against someone in particular.
> 
> If Nadal does overtake Federer's record, it's just going to be seen as a tremendous achivement on his part and lay claim to how immensely talented he is and document the resurgance in talent this era has possessed since Nadal's gradual development beyond a clay court dominator.
> 
> The idea people would continually root against him in GS finals in the hopes of preserving Federer's record (or just because they don't want Nadal to the the one to eclipse it) just feels like a total polar opposite of the mindset I'd expect from a Tennis fan. It's like Golf, you have individuals you're personally a fan of but generally you're not attached to them in a way that makes you angry if someone else wins the tournament. Murray is my favourite current player but the idea of Djokovic beating him in a GS final doesn't anger me, so long as the match is great and Djokovic earns his victory I can't/won't complain.


Superbly answered. Better than I could've!

Also, gutted for Stan, an amazing effort!

*Edit:* Dicky G making a real fight of this in the second set. If only he converted one of those two break points for back-to-back breaks.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Rafa-Djoko final promises to be an epic. :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> Bit petty. If Nadal deserves to win slams and get close to the record it's because he deserves it. Records are there to be broken like when Federer took it off Sampras.


Lol na, I'm just a huge Fed fan. If Nadal breaks it then so be it, obivously I wouldn't want that. 

Come on DJokovic


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

That Stan/Nole match was great, too bad Stan lost cause I was really pulling for him. I always root for the 1HBH or the 2HBH players, these Swiss guys play some beautiful tennis. I guess once he won that long as game in the 5th he got drained cause he never really looked on point after pulling that off, Novak stepped up too.

Nole/Rafa should be good, I just wanted something a little less obvious. Stan/Rich would have been awesome for me, not sure the ATP wanted that though. :lol


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

WOOLCOCK said:


> I personally can't see why people would be bothered about who if anyone was to overtake Federer's GS tally. Feels too bitter and petty for Tennis, which to me has always been about admiring a number of athletes without really becoming attached to one individual or intensely disliking/rooting against someone in particular.
> 
> If Nadal does overtake Federer's record, it's just going to be seen as a tremendous achivement on his part and lay claim to how immensely talented he is and document the resurgance in talent this era has possessed since Nadal's gradual development beyond a clay court dominator.
> 
> The idea people would continually root against him in GS finals in the hopes of preserving Federer's record (or just because they don't want Nadal to the the one to eclipse it) just feels like a total polar opposite of the mindset I'd expect from a Tennis fan. It's like Golf, you have individuals you're personally a fan of but generally you're not attached to them in a way that makes you angry if someone else wins the tournament. Murray is my favourite current player but the idea of Djokovic beating him in a GS final doesn't anger me, so long as the match is great and Djokovic earns his victory I can't/won't complain.


I'm a huge Fed fan & I agree with the sentiment, but that majority of tennis fans (at least the ones that post online) seem to do exactly that. A lot of forums *cough Tennis Warehouse* are full of non-stop pettiness & feuding over this whole Rafa or Fed, who's better thing. Personally I'll always feel Fed was the better all around talent, I'll never use the age excuse but I do believe that it's kind of hard to go by head2head when one guy was exiting his prime as the other was entering it.

But on the other hand I still believe Rafa just gives Fed a hard time, all sports have that team or opposing player that gives somebody an extremely hard time, also given the fact that Rafa is the best clay court player in the history of the sport more then likely, a lot of Fed fans have this eternal grudge against Rafa for not allowing Fed to rack up the slams at the French. I love Fed as much as the next Fed fan but a lot of tennis fans live bi-curiously through their favorite players & use them as a measure of their own self-worth ... much likes the marks on this forum when it comes to wrestlers. :dance


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

You guys make good points, if that day ever omes then Nadal deserves it 100%.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

WOOLCOCK said:


> I personally can't see why people would be bothered about who if anyone was to overtake Federer's GS tally. Feels too bitter and petty for Tennis, which to me has always been about admiring a number of athletes without really becoming attached to one individual or intensely disliking/rooting against someone in particular.
> 
> If Nadal does overtake Federer's record, it's just going to be seen as a tremendous achivement on his part and lay claim to how immensely talented he is and document the resurgance in talent this era has possessed since Nadal's gradual development beyond a clay court dominator.
> 
> The idea people would continually root against him in GS finals in the hopes of preserving Federer's record (or just because they don't want Nadal to the the one to eclipse it) just feels like a total polar opposite of the mindset I'd expect from a Tennis fan. It's like Golf, you have individuals you're personally a fan of but generally you're not attached to them in a way that makes you angry if someone else wins the tournament. Murray is my favourite current player but the idea of Djokovic beating him in a GS final doesn't anger me, so long as the match is great and Djokovic earns his victory I can't/won't complain.


I see where you are coming from but some people look tennis in a different way. Look I know these are two completely different sports but just an example, lets say that you are a huge Liverpool fan and lets say Liverpool are not so good anymore so they don't have a chance to win and Man United(biggest rival obviously) just need to one more EPL title to overtake Liverpool no. of EPL titles, wouldn't you want Man United to win that EPL title? If they win they deserve it for sure, but would you want them to win the EPL title? They are your biggest rival so you wouldn't want them to win, you would prefer to see another team to win that title instead of them right?
Its the same case here, this is how some people see tennis. I'm big Federer fan and I wouldn't want to see Nadal be the one to overtake Fed GS record, if he wins, he deserves it for sure but I just don't want to happen.

Look I don't really dislike Nadal, he is a great player, one of the best of all time and I respect his achievements but he is Fed's biggest rival so I don't want him to overtake Fed's GS tally. 



SJFC said:


> Rafa will probably win the next 3-4 RG titles, so he most likely only needs 2 or 3 more non clay slams to overtake Fed. Seems inevitable to me.
> 
> Edit: What an awful first set from Novak. Stan didn't even play that well.


I don't think so, Djokovic was very close to beating Rafa this year at RG, hes getting closer and Rafa is already 27. He will eventually decline. And he hasn't won a slam off clay since 2010. If Rafa is to overtake Fed, he will need to win tommorow in the final. Or else it will seem more unlikely.

Good effort from Stan, he had a great tournament and I hope to see him in the YEC.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Serena in 3


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Azarenka in 3.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Samoon said:


> I see where you are coming from but some people look tennis in a different way. Look I know these are two completely different sports but just an example, lets say that you are a huge Liverpool fan and lets say Liverpool are not so good anymore so they don't have a chance to win and Man United(biggest rival obviously) just need to one more EPL title to overtake Liverpool no. of EPL titles, wouldn't you want Man United to win that EPL title? If they win they deserve it for sure, but would you want them to win the EPL title? They are your biggest rival so you wouldn't want them to win, you would prefer to see another team to win that title instead of them right?
> Its the same case here, this is how some people see tennis. I'm big Federer fan and I wouldn't want to see Nadal be the one to overtake Fed GS record, if he wins, he deserves it for sure but I just don't want to happen.
> 
> Look I don't really dislike Nadal, he is a great player, one of the best of all time and I respect his achievements but he is Fed's biggest rival so I don't want him to overtake Fed's GS tally.


Eh, I think that's a misguided comparison. 

Football is predicated on supporting one team primarily and employing a 'us vs the world' mentality where you won't accept anything but your team winning. Tennis typically doesn't follow that mindset: you have your popular and standout players but very rarely do you encounter someone who only likes Federer for example and therefore dislikes everyone he plays. Tennis is closer to Golf in that there exist a number of star players who are popular around the world, but at the end of the day there doesn't exist a mentality where as a fan/specactor you habitually support just one player: you might want your favourite to win but their failure is never as soul destroying as losing a big football game might be, because your mindset as a fan isn't as emotional and obsessed.

I just think employing this mentality of deliberately rooting against Nadal to preserve Federer's record for someone else is something far more applicable to Football than it is Tennis. Tennis for me has always been about the greater good of the game, whereby whoever wins a tournament it will ultimately be the game and the spectactors who benefit from it. You don't have to immensely dislike Murray's competitors just because he might be your favourite player (I like Nadal, Djokovic and the bulk of the top ten for their ability and talent).

Just my two cents really.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Okay, I'm just going to try and keep it simple, in tennis you have a favourite player and also some other players you like and want to do well. And you can also have a players that you dislike for some reason(style of play, attitude, etc) and some players you feel neutral about. Would you want the player that you dislike to be the one to break the record of your favourite player? well I wouldn't want that. Well that's what I feel really.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

So disrespectful the way England are trying to take credit for this with the British Tyranny it's a a Scottish triumph not a English one. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm with Woolcock on this. I just don't get the attitude of supporting someone that much in tennis that you would be so against someone breaking records. I just don't.

I have my favourite players and players I dislike but to me records are records. It's nothing like football level where you ferociously support your own team and revel in rival's defeats & failures. For me tennis isn't like that. You're not brought up supporting a team. You watch tennis for the entertainment they provide on court. Yes you develop favourites but nothing to that level. My dislike for Ferrer is well known but if he broke records, good on him. I wouldn't want him not to win something because of that. If he can, brilliant. I'd love Ferrer to be more competitive than he has been against the top guys. It'd make it more entertaining, and that for me is what tennis is all about. It's entertainment. It's not something ingrained in you like football is from an early age. Tennis is transitional, players come & go. Football, the players change but the team's the same. I love tennis, love it. I watch it and play it each week but I could never get that emotional attachment I do with football.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Bullseye said:


> Winning a lot of smaller tournaments not frequented by the bigger names, and gets hammered in grand slams (except the 2009 US Open).
> 
> Speaking of small tournament dominators turned grand slam flops, that Radwanska. Unbelievable how she always flops at the big events.
> 
> ...


*Was reading through the last few pages I missed and couldn't resist a chance to bring this up seeing as nobody else for some odd reason. Semis and Final of the last 2 Wimbledons and nothing worse than the 4th Round of the last 6 slams. Only 24 too so not like she's been around at the top for yonks. You're right about Wozniacki at least. The rise of GIORGI :mark:

Watched bits while I was away. Eurosport in foreign languages :moyes1

Murray was shocking vs Wawrinka. So poor. Great to see Waw go far though. Looks like he's got the mental aspect tied down now. I remember last year he was playing Novak and looked like he wanted to be anywhere else but playing Tennis after going a set down. Missed the 4th set but that Novak/Stan match was excellent. 3rd game of the 5th set :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1

Rafa's winning the Final. He's untouchable right now. Will be in 4 or 5 though. Hard to see Serena losing although my Paypal balance would love to see it. Azarenka's been struggling against the likes of Ivanovic and Penetta and hasn't faced a top player yet. Serena's been Serena and hasn't beat herself yet. Just hoping it's tight but depends on how well Azarenka serves. *


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Was reading through the last few pages I missed and couldn't resist a chance to bring this up seeing as nobody else for some odd reason. Semis and Final of the last 2 Wimbledons and nothing worse than the 4th Round of the last 6 slams. Only 24 too so not like she's been around at the top for yonks. You're right about Wozniacki at least. The rise of GIORGI :mark:*


He said that about Radwanska?:lmao

He really doesn't watch tennis regularly does he with some of the stuff he's said?! He's on my ignore list now, a great creation I've never used until now. Maybe others have him on it too and that's why they didn't pick up on it.

At least you're back for the main event tomorrow night.

Also, had fun doing my Azarenka 'drunk donkey' on court this morning. It amused people on the courts either side of us! They knew exactly who it was meant to be.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I can't be assed quoting, but tennis can be soul destroying. Tsonga losing RG QF against Djokovic after having those MP's had me down for days.

I'm with Samoon on this argument. You get players you support & like in tennis, and players you dislike (for whatever reason). You obviously want to see your favorite players do well, and when players you dislike (or main rivals with your favorite) end up beating one of your faves, it doesn't leave you very happy at all :lol. Whenever your faves lose, it's pretty bad, but it's worse when they lose to a player you don't like


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

McEnroe on commentary is biased as shit lol 
When Serena is playing bad, it's the wind hurting her. When Azarenka is playing good, it's the wind helping her.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Pretty decent first set. Azarenka's done okay but she needed that first set.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

fpalm It's like a break when someone wins their service game in women's tennis.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Can't believe Serena bottled that set.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Azarenka :mark:


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

VIKA!!!! What a fighter!!!!


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

What a set that was.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

This sucks! Vika made a real comeback in the 2nd set...









Congrats, Serena!


.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

what a shame, Serena upped her level in the 3rd set and Vika run out of steam. Good fight from Vika though, especially in that 2nd set.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Actually Vika had a good chance to take her there. Don't think Serena was that great in the third (or throughout the whole match). But Vika just made too many mistakes herself and failed to capitalise on a good opportunity.

But oh well. Yeah Serena!


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Well I kinda expected that 3rd set, at least it went to 3 anyway


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Serena beast, fuck I've been spot on in my predictions lately


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Was reading through the last few pages I missed and couldn't resist a chance to bring this up seeing as nobody else for some odd reason. Semis and Final of the last 2 Wimbledons and nothing worse than the 4th Round of the last 6 slams. Only 24 too so not like she's been around at the top for yonks. You're right about Wozniacki at least. The rise of GIORGI :mark:*


Sure she's made the 4th round of the last 6 slams, but she has never threatened the top players when it comes down to the crunch of it all, and for her to still be seeded 3rd (ranked 4th iirc) is just another blight on the ranking system, or other players not contesting enough 'smaller' tournaments to gain points.



> He said that about Radwanska?
> 
> He really doesn't watch tennis regularly does he with some of the stuff he's said?! He's on my ignore list now, a great creation I've never used until now. Maybe others have him on it too and that's why they didn't pick up on it.


:lmao wow.

I watch the Grand Slams, I can't be arsed staying up to all hours of the night watching the Challenger events and such. I judge players based on their Slam performances, because that's where they matter most, with the spotlight shining on them. Wozniacki is an embarrassment to the #1 ranking, and Radwanska has never threatened for any major as yet in her career.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:kobe She threatened Serena in the 2012 final.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Bullseye said:


> Sure she's made the 4th round of the last 6 slams, but she has never threatened the top players when it comes down to the crunch of it all, and for her to still be seeded 3rd (ranked 4th iirc) is just another blight on the ranking system, or other players not contesting enough 'smaller' tournaments to gain points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Jesus Christ Mav. If you actually do pay attention to the Slams then you'd remember how she took SERENA to a 3rd set at WIMBLEDON. In the same period when Serena DESTROYED Azarenka and Sharapova on the same court. And she got to the Semis this year too. It's hardly her fault if there's very little competition outside the top 3 and she's the best of the rest. By your logic everyone other than the top 3 is an embarassment to the game just because they're aren't at a world class standard and the level and quantity of competition at the top is low.

Match was amazing last night anyway. Thought Azarenka played superb and deserved at least a set out of it. If the Final tonight is as entertaining as that then it'll be super.*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Then where the fuck should she be ranked then sXe? #5, #6, #7, #8? Are you trying to say that players like Li Na, Kerber, Errani etc, should be ranked above her? Is that what you are trying to say? Look Radwanska has done enough, she had decent results she and has been consistent. Just because she hasn't been so threatening to the top players in the majors apart from Wimbledon last year doesn't mean she doesn't deserve to be where she is. She has done enough in the majors(her results have been quite decent) and in the other tournaments to be ranked where she is now. There is nothing wrong with the ranking system.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Djokovic in 5 COME ON!!!!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Joel said:


> :kobe She threatened Serena in the 2012 final.





Seabs said:


> *Jesus Christ Mav. If you actually do pay attention to the Slams then you'd remember how she took SERENA to a 3rd set at WIMBLEDON. In the same period when Serena DESTROYED Azarenka and Sharapova on the same court. And she got to the Semis this year too. It's hardly her fault if there's very little competition outside the top 3 and she's the best of the rest. By your logic everyone other than the top 3 is an embarassment to the game just because they're aren't at a world class standard and the level and quantity of competition at the top is low.
> 
> Match was amazing last night anyway. Thought Azarenka played superb and deserved at least a set out of it. If the Final tonight is as entertaining as that then it'll be super.*


A lot of protected species it seems in this thread.

I view her as the female Ferrer - talented and able to defeat those below her, but when it comes down to the crunch, she gets outlasted by those above her who are in an almost complete class above. It's just personal preference that I'd like to see a #3 seed and #4 ranked player actually challenge the top 3, like we saw with Andy lifting his game to start overcoming Rafa, Fed and Novak. The hype that surrounds her suggests she's capable of more than she's delivering on court, but hype means shit when it comes to getting on court, as we saw when Robredo beat Federer.



> Then where the fuck should she be ranked then sXe? #5, #6, #7, #8? Are you trying to say that players like Li Na, Kerber, Errani etc, should be ranked above her? Is that what you are trying to say? Look Radwanska has done enough, she had decent results she and has been consistent. Just because she hasn't been so threatening to the top players in the majors apart from Wimbledon last year doesn't mean she doesn't deserve to be where she is. She has done enough in the majors(her results have been quite decent) and in the other tournaments to be ranked where she is now. There is nothing wrong with the ranking system.


Not at all, and there is no need to get hostile.

There is a problem with the ranking system when Caroline Wozniacki can climb to #1 in the world. There is a problem with the system when Azarenka defends her AO crown and loses the #1 ranking after the tournament. There is no use pissing and moaning about it, because it won't ever change to a system that everyone is happy with, but I maintain that a player ranked #4 in the world should be capable of much, much more than she has shown so far in her career when it comes to the slams.

I've said the same about Murray in the past, and he has taken 2 slams in 2 years now. Given enough focus on her game, and the retirement of Serena, and she may yet get that Grand Slam crown.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*She has beaten Azarenka and Sharapova though. I've never seen any media hype her up as being a serious contender for Slams or on the same level as the 3 above her. Ever. This isn't a Ferrer case where he struggles to even be competitive with the elite players on the tour. 7-6 & 6-4 vs Serena the other month in Toronto and 3 sets in the Wimbledon Final. That's competitive and it's againts SERENA WILLIAMS. Last 3 matches with Sharapova - Lost 5-7, 7-5 7-5, Won 7-5, 6-4 and Lost 7-6, 7-5. That dates back to 2011 when she first really started rising up to the top. Azarenka seems to have her number right now but that doesn't discredit the previous facts. It's not her fault that the level of competition below the 3 elite players on the tour is low. She's the best of the rest. Maybe her and Li (who got fucking mauled by Serena and lost to Radwanska at Wimbledon). By your logic every player on the womens tour other than 3 are an embarassment. Plus there's the really big size and power difference between the big 3 and players like Radwanska and Errani. Of course you'd expect beasts like Serena and even Sharapova/Aazarenka to just power through them because of the size of their shots. It's just a simple fact that they can't return the ball with the same pelt that they return it at yet they still remian competitive and go deep into slams. 

The Mens game isn't a whole lot different. How often do the elite players lose to anyone, even the top 10 players? Look at Tsonga and Berdych's H2H against the top players like Rafa and Novak. It's similar if not worse to Radwanska's H2H with the elite players on the WTA tour. Are Tsonga and Berdych an embarassment to their ranking too? They're often out by the 4th Round of Slams as much as Radwasnka is right now.*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Bullseye said:


> There is a problem with the ranking system when Caroline Wozniacki can climb to #1 in the world. There is a problem with the system when Azarenka defends her AO crown and loses the #1 ranking after the tournament. There is no use pissing and moaning about it, because it won't ever change to a system that everyone is happy with.


Seabs pretty much summed up everything about Radwanska so I'm just going to adress this point. I remember you talking about this Azarenka thing around 7 months and it was already explained why she lost her ranking at that time:



nazzac said:


> Bit of both. Federer didn't play well, but Julian was good enough to take advantage.
> 
> 
> About the womens rankings. Over the past 12 months, Serena Williams has won 2 Grand Slams, the Olympics, and the WTA tour Championships. Plus she's won other tournaments along the way.
> ...





Samoon said:


> It's not surprising at all really. With the amount of tournaments Serena won last year since Wimbledon, it was only a matter of time that she would get the No.1 ranking tbh. In the Australian Open, last year Serena went out in the 4th round. Even though she lost in the quarters this year she still gained points while Azarenka didn't gain a single point because she was the defending champion.
> 
> In the Qatar Open, last year Serena didn't play in that tournament while Azarenka did and she won the tournament. So by winning each match, Serena gained points while Azarenka didn't because she was the defending champion. By making into the semis, Serena gained enough points to be able to overtake Azarenka in the rankings.
> 
> And if you look at the rankings, the difference between the top 3 right now(in points) is quite small.


Now as for Wozniacki getting to No.1 was because she was playing much better than she is now and was doing very well in the other tournaments. Maybe she wasn't really performing in the majors(she wasn't doing so bad in 2010-2011 though) but slams are not the only tournaments in a year, they are other tournaments which are important to the rankings and in where Wozniacki was doing very well. And at that time there was no one who was dominating women tennis like Serena is now, there was no consistency during the time she was No.1(one of the reason why there were 4 slam winners 2011) so its not hard to understand why Caroline was No.1.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

You just have to ignore Bullseye, sXe or whatever stupid name he's calling himself. Last year when Serena won Wimbeldon, her first slam in ages he was moaning about how she was second to Azarenka despite Azarenka winning the Australian and several other tournaments, thinking Serena should be number one just because she won Wimbledon regardless of all the tournaments Aza had in that amazing winning streak before the clay season which Sharapova won. One slam from Serena apparently should've trumped Aza's slam and all other hard court WTA's she won.

That's not to mention the ridiculousness of him describing Rafa as 'brilliant' in the first week of the French when he was anything but, unless being average and doing what you have to in a first week of a slam is 'brilliant'. Add that to calling Lisicki a leading contender for the US Open with the big guns, now this on Radwanska.

He just comes across as a casual who likes to act like he's watching when he's not to just to seem like he knows it. Calling Ricciardo 'Ricciardello' was another belter too!


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Should be a good Men's final, got my grilled cheese & tomato soup. It's go time! :mark: :lol


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nadla grabs an early break


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Nadal's slice is a thing of beauty. One of the most underrated hits of his


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Vamos, Rafa! :yes


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Double break for Nadal who is in God mode atm


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

:mark: Rafa

Think he'll win in 4, with Novak grinding out the 3rd set.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Set Nadal. 6-2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

54 SHOT RALLY :mark:


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

HOLY FUCK


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Great rally, especially on a BP. Novak back in this now with a break


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Break back Nadal!!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Break Djokovic, who has to serve the set out


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

What a fucking great 2nd set that was. Fantastic stuff!

EDIT: Djokovic breaks in the first game of the 3rd set. Great way to start the set!!


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Fvck, looks like it's gonna be another 5 setter between the two. 
And here I thought I'll have the time to check out Monday night Raw lol


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Tides have completely turned, this is the best i've seen Novak play since his amazing run in 2011.

Went to get something to eat at 4-4 0-40 on Nadal's serve, come back and he's won the set.:draper2


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

fpalm that was your fucking set Djokkovic, 3 break points, oh god...


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Look out Sampras, Nadal is chomping at your heels now.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Nadal :cheer


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Nadal, what a player.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Ever since Djkovic lost in RG, hes not been the same, hes been choking in important moments in matches like this. Obviously though Nadal played great tonight but I think that if Djokovic took his chances in that third set, we could have a different outcome.

Its been an unbelievable season for Nadal. I think its pretty safe to say that this season is the best season in Nadal's career and it can still get even better if he wins Shanghai and WTF.

Djokovic record in slam finals is 6-6 and in the US Open finals it is 1-4.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Joker can be number 1 all he wants in those official 'fruity pebbles' ATP ratings, but we all know who TRULLY is the best player on the planet!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nadal was just a beast this whole tournament, incredible.

Hard luck Djokovic,


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I think it's fair to say that Nadal is the best player in the world atm. Incredible since his come back. Undefeated on hard courts this season.

Nole hasn't been the same since RG like Samoon said. I think he needs to re-evaluate himself to come back stronger in 2014.

Rafa though, what a player!!!

We need the thread title to reflect on his US Open win imo. The British takeover stopped like a week a go :lol


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Nadal has been too strong this whole tournament, after wimby the amount of people that wrote him off, like the old saying goes, form is temporary class is permanent.

He thoroughly deserved this victory, and I truly believe if he can stay fit he will surpass Fed's GS record, in my mind he IS the greatest tennis player.
The guy has a better head to head record vs his direct opponents too, people like to dismiss him as nothing more than a clay court specialist, jealousy!!!!

I've never been a fan of Djoker, this victory was even sweeter for it!!!!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *She has beaten Azarenka and Sharapova though. I've never seen any media hype her up as being a serious contender for Slams or on the same level as the 3 above her. Ever. This isn't a Ferrer case where he struggles to even be competitive with the elite players on the tour. 7-6 & 6-4 vs Serena the other month in Toronto and 3 sets in the Wimbledon Final. That's competitive and it's againts SERENA WILLIAMS. Last 3 matches with Sharapova - Lost 5-7, 7-5 7-5, Won 7-5, 6-4 and Lost 7-6, 7-5. That dates back to 2011 when she first really started rising up to the top. Azarenka seems to have her number right now but that doesn't discredit the previous facts. It's not her fault that the level of competition below the 3 elite players on the tour is low. She's the best of the rest. Maybe her and Li (who got fucking mauled by Serena and lost to Radwanska at Wimbledon). By your logic every player on the womens tour other than 3 are an embarassment. Plus there's the really big size and power difference between the big 3 and players like Radwanska and Errani. Of course you'd expect beasts like Serena and even Sharapova/Aazarenka to just power through them because of the size of their shots. It's just a simple fact that they can't return the ball with the same pelt that they return it at yet they still remian competitive and go deep into slams.
> 
> The Mens game isn't a whole lot different. How often do the elite players lose to anyone, even the top 10 players? Look at Tsonga and Berdych's H2H against the top players like Rafa and Novak. It's similar if not worse to Radwanska's H2H with the elite players on the WTA tour. Are Tsonga and Berdych an embarassment to their ranking too? They're often out by the 4th Round of Slams as much as Radwasnka is right now.*


The point of my statement seems to sail right over your head as you just attempt to have another dig. My sentiment is that she should be playing better in the slams to accommodate her ranking. Being ranked #4 in the world suggests she should be reaching the semi finals, or quarters at least. For someone ranked that high, and to not yet break through, is a concern that I hold for the system.

Well the men's game is different in that it's Novak, Rafa and Andy, and then daylight, followed by a mixed bag of Ferrer, Del Potro, Tsonga and Berdych whose shot at challenging them changes with the wind.



Nige™ said:


> You just have to ignore Bullseye, sXe or whatever stupid name he's calling himself. Last year when Serena won Wimbeldon, her first slam in ages he was moaning about how she was second to Azarenka despite Azarenka winning the Australian and several other tournaments, thinking Serena should be number one just because she won Wimbledon regardless of all the tournaments Aza had in that amazing winning streak before the clay season which Sharapova won. One slam from Serena apparently should've trumped Aza's slam and all other hard court WTA's she won.
> 
> That's not to mention the ridiculousness of him describing Rafa as 'brilliant' in the first week of the French when he was anything but, unless being average and doing what you have to in a first week of a slam is 'brilliant'. Add that to calling Lisicki a leading contender for the US Open with the big guns, now this on Radwanska.
> 
> He just comes across as a casual who likes to act like he's watching when he's not to just to seem like he knows it. Calling Ricciardo 'Ricciardello' was another belter too!


:lmao alright I'm done for baiting and he posts this. Takes shots then hides behind the ignore function 8*D

You really shouldn't comment on things you don't understand. She won Wimbledon, then won the US Open, and by rights, she should have been challenging for the #1 ranking based on those results which should have been scaled higher than small WTA events that mean little in the grand scheme of things.

Okay, so coming back from a prolonged period of injury and being rustier than an old iron gate, then handling opposition at a grand slam by 'doing what you have to do' is brilliant by my assessment. Following that up with a tremendous hardcourt season and subsequent US Open victory validates that sentiment. He ended up winning the French too, right? Even though he was just 'doing what he needed to do?'

Yes, Lisicki, a Wimbledon runner up, would be considered a leading contender to take out the US Open given the form they're in that could carry through to the hardcourts.

I've openly stated that I only watch the Grand Slams, as well as the end of year showdown series or w/e it's called these days, because I can't be fucked staying up all hours of the night watching the smaller tournaments full of lesser knowns. To quote Lleyton Hewitt, they are "hard to get up for." I've been watching tennis for 21 years and know more than enough, just because my opinion differs from yours doesn't make it wrong or open to verbal abuse.

----------------------------------------------------

End of year challenger series (the finals w/e they're called) should be very interesting this season. Nadal in sublime form, Djokovic looking to exact a piece of revenge, Murray looking to make amends for a poor showing, the old dog Federer still looking to show he can cut it with the best, as well as the likes of Ferrer, Del Potro, Wawrinka, and Tsonga (injury permitting) adding into the mix.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Seabs said:


> *She has beaten Azarenka and Sharapova though. I've never seen any media hype her up as being a serious contender for Slams or on the same level as the 3 above her. Ever. This isn't a Ferrer case where he struggles to even be competitive with the elite players on the tour. 7-6 & 6-4 vs Serena the other month in Toronto and 3 sets in the Wimbledon Final. That's competitive and it's againts SERENA WILLIAMS. Last 3 matches with Sharapova - Lost 5-7, 7-5 7-5, Won 7-5, 6-4 and Lost 7-6, 7-5. That dates back to 2011 when she first really started rising up to the top. Azarenka seems to have her number right now but that doesn't discredit the previous facts. It's not her fault that the level of competition below the 3 elite players on the tour is low. She's the best of the rest. Maybe her and Li (who got fucking mauled by Serena and lost to Radwanska at Wimbledon). By your logic every player on the womens tour other than 3 are an embarassment. Plus there's the really big size and power difference between the big 3 and players like Radwanska and Errani. Of course you'd expect beasts like Serena and even Sharapova/Aazarenka to just power through them because of the size of their shots. It's just a simple fact that they can't return the ball with the same pelt that they return it at yet they still remian competitive and go deep into slams.
> 
> The Mens game isn't a whole lot different. How often do the elite players lose to anyone, even the top 10 players? Look at Tsonga and Berdych's H2H against the top players like Rafa and Novak. It's similar if not worse to Radwanska's H2H with the elite players on the WTA tour. Are Tsonga and Berdych an embarassment to their ranking too? They're often out by the 4th Round of Slams as much as Radwasnka is right now.*


:dance:dance



Nige™ said:


> You just have to ignore Bullseye, sXe or whatever stupid name he's calling himself. Last year when Serena won Wimbeldon, her first slam in ages he was moaning about how she was second to Azarenka despite Azarenka winning the Australian and several other tournaments, thinking Serena should be number one just because she won Wimbledon regardless of all the tournaments Aza had in that amazing winning streak before the clay season which Sharapova won. One slam from Serena apparently should've trumped Aza's slam and all other hard court WTA's she won.
> 
> That's not to mention the ridiculousness of him describing Rafa as 'brilliant' in the first week of the French when he was anything but, unless being average and doing what you have to in a first week of a slam is 'brilliant'. Add that to calling Lisicki a leading contender for the US Open with the big guns, now this on Radwanska.
> 
> He just comes across as a casual who likes to act like he's watching when he's not to just to seem like he knows it. Calling Ricciardo 'Ricciardello' was another belter too!


Boss :cheer:dance:cheer


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

So who has qualified for WTF?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'd imagine Rafa, Novak, Andy, Ferrer, Berdych, DelPo and Fed would be 'safe' barring boilovers in the minor events, but the last few spots aren't certainties.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agnieszka_Radwańska

Mav, actually read her slam record over the last 2 years. One Final, One Semi, 3 Quarters, 2 4th and 1 3rd. That's not an embarassment when she isn't an elite player on the tour. Quarters or better in 5 of the last 8 slams. Fucking embarassing indeed. Look at who beat her too. Us Open she underachieved but even Serena has fallen at that stage of a Slam this year. Wimbledon she lost 9-7 in the 3rd to Lisicki who even beat Serena that week. Quarters of the French lost to Errani who has made the Semis and Final in the last 2 RG's and is one of the best clay court players on the tour right now. Australian lost to Li Na who went onto the Final. 4th seed lost to the 6th seed. That's fine. She beat Li at Wimbledon too. Us Open last year lost to Vinci. Ok that was poor but it seems the US isn't her strongest slam. Wimbledon Final loses to Serena in 3 sets. The same year that Serena annihilated her 2 other strongest contenders on the same court. So faired better than Azarenka and Sharapova in the same situation. French lost to Kuznetsova in the 3rd. Fair enough. Not like Kuznetsova is a bad player though and a former French Open Winner and Runner Up. Aussie 2011 lost to Azarenka in 3 who went on to beat Sharapova losing just 3 games in the Final. So US Open aside she's going to the Quarters in Slams bar 1 and only getting beat by very strong players both in general and on that court. She's also going deep into these tour events that you label as not mattering despite them being the same tournaments that Williams and Azarenka have been winning all year. So tell me again how she's an embarassment to her ranking? Should we compare this to the records of the 5th and 6th seeds for relative comparisons? Errani's only reached the 3rd Round of one slam this year. Li didn't make it past the 4th of any slam last year and is Final/2nd/Quarter/Semi for this year. So better slam records than Errani and Li. So tell me again how she's an embarassment to her ranking?

Rafa's unbeatable right now. Absolute monster. He's definitely surpassing Federer's Slam record at this point. 5 more to beat Federer. Let's even say 6 and give Federer the benefit of the doubt that he wins another. He doesn't btw. He's 27 now. Let's say another 3 years at the top. I'd say 3 years minimum. Probably more permitting injuries. French is his every year. That's 3 out of 6. So another 3 from 9. Very doable. *


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

He'd surely be up in contention for the Australian Open crown next year. I know it's a risky thing to mention, but if fit, I truly believe Rafa is capable of pulling off the calendar grand slam. It would be quite an amazing sight to see.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I think its still to early to say about Nadal overtaking Fed imo. He still needs 5 more slams. You really can't predict what's going to happen, you never know. I mean for all we know next year Murray may start to play much better and dominate the tour, or Djokovic could regain his 2011 form or Federer could bounce back or Nadal could drop his level, you never know. I mean in 2010 Nadal was dominating and then it was expected for him to dominate 2011 since no one was good enough to challenge him as Fed was declining and Murray/Djokovic not being good enough and then Djokovic started to play unbelievable tennis and dominated. After AO 2010, Fed was expected to dominate and win more slams as Nadal was suffering from injuries and the rest of the tour not being good enough to challenge him but then Federer declined, was playing much worse and Nadal got over his injuries and started to play much better and dominated. My point is that you never know what's going to happen.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

On the tour finals

Rafa is there, Djokovic is there & i think Murray is there now. JMDP,Berdych, Ferrer should be safe enough. Federer should be fine to make it unless he plays like crap. That leaves Stan,Tsonga & Gasquet to battle it out for 8. Big question mark over Tsonga's fitness too, so i'd say that Wawrinka is the favorite to make the final spot


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Stan deserves it most out of them 3. Doesn't Federer have a fair amount of points to defend though? The thing with Wawrinka and Gasquet is that it's easier for them to defend theirs and gain than it is for Federer but I don't really have a clue who has what to defend. I'm not even really sure why if you win a title twice you don't really gain anything other than defending points but idc that much.*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *Stan deserves it most out of them 3. Doesn't Federer have a fair amount of points to defend though? The thing with Wawrinka and Gasquet is that it's easier for them to defend theirs and gain than it is for Federer but I don't really have a clue who has what to defend. I'm not even really sure why if you win a title twice you don't really gain anything other than defending points but idc that much.*


To qualify for the WTF they go by the race to london(the amount of points you earned in a year) not by the ATP rankings.

This is how the race to london looks like atm: http://www.atpworldtour.com/rankings/ytd-singles.aspx


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Oh yeah I recall that now. Braincramp. Point still kinda remians regarding the rankings though. *


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Samoon said:


> I think its still to early to say about Nadal overtaking Fed imo. He still needs 5 more slams. You really can't predict what's going to happen, you never know. I mean for all we know next year Murray may start to play much better and dominate the tour, or Djokovic could regain his 2011 form or Federer could bounce back or Nadal could drop his level, you never know. I mean in 2010 Nadal was dominating and then it was expected for him to dominate 2011 since no one was good enough to challenge him as Fed was declining and Murray/Djokovic not being good enough and then Djokovic started to play unbelievable tennis and dominated. After AO 2010, Fed was expected to dominate and win more slams as Nadal was suffering from injuries and the rest of the tour not being good enough to challenge him but then Federer declined, was playing much worse and Nadal got over his injuries and started to play much better and dominated. My point is that you never know what's going to happen.


Precisely right. Nadal could get another big injury quite easily. Five slams is a lot more than it sounds. If he stays fit I fancy him to do it, but exactly right Samoon, you just don't know what's around the corner.

The final itself was immense, 2nd & 3rd were unreal. Why people don't want to see them in a final when they produce a quality like that and no one else can consistently is ridiculous. Rafa's 95% win rate for the year too is just incredible too. He's never topped hit 90 before, and after the injuries too it makes it even more fantastic. Unbeaten on hard courts too. What a year! Take a bow Rafa. Very profitable couple of days too.(Y)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Only injury can stop him. Every year he more or less starts off with one Slam automatically in his bag. Nothing is a guarantee, but I'd say the next 3 Roland Garros' are his. So he just needs two more Slams and he's fantastic on hard courts. I do think Wimbledon will be a problem, as I think the short space of time from French Open to _ENGLISH OPEN_ (8*D) is not good for his knees at all.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nadal with no injury is pretty much guaranteed another 2 RG titles


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

5 more Slam for a career when based on age and matches played his skills should be diminishing in a year or two and he has never won more then 2 slams in a calender year. 

I will take the under


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Berdych, Nadal, Del Potro, Wawrinka, Gasquet, Raonic are all going to play Basel...

lmao and I thought Federer had a good chance to win this, I guess Halle will be his only title this year, oh well.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Let's see if Fed is still the man at indoors


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer is back at #5


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Serbia vs Czech in Davis Cup


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsonga back in action this week


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

leggo Fabio Fognini


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/te...=rss&ns_campaign=socialnet-twitter-mailtennis

Murray may miss the rest of the season because he's having surgery on his back. This is big news if you are Wawrinka/Gasquet/Tsonga as it increases their chances of making the tour finals if Murray doesn't make it


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Shame he won't be playing in the Asian swing or the WTF, but if it's better for his career in the long run then i'm all for it.

Speaking of Andy, here's his now annual roasting on Mock the Week.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow, that's a big move, I really want Stan to qualify


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsonga & Stan qualifying would be great


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Thought Tsonga is injuired


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Tsonga's coming back. It'll be close. There's not a lot between the chasing pack. I like all three of Tsonga, Stan & Dicky G. Would love to see them all and Ferrer & Berdych pull out tbh.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer is not safe either tbh, he is only ahead of Stan by 100 points and 290 points of Gasquet, and he is only playing 3 tournaments while Gasquet, Wawrinka and Tsonga are all playing 5-6 tournaments before WTF. He need to do really well in Shanghai and Basel to qualify. I think he should have played in Toyko honestly, he has not played many matches this year plus he needs more points for the WTF.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsonga is back. He's playing in the Metz final tomorrow against Simon


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Tsonga in 3 in the final


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Remember at the end of last year, when i asked for people to post a list of their top 10 favorite players, and in the end seeing who are the more popular players on here? 

Well i thought maybe we can do it again 

In case you forgot, he is the point distribution

#1 = 10
#2 = 9
#3 = 8
#4 = 7
#5 = 6
#6 = 5
#7= 4
#8= 3
#9 = 2
#10= 1

You can include players from both tours if you want, and retired players can count too. You must have AT LEAST 5


Okay, so i'll start 

1. Tsonga- Still my favorite, and it'll likely remain that way. Just so entertaining to watch & a great guy too

2. Del Potro- Remains my 2nd favorite. Awesome FH & a genuine great guy

3. Brands- I am a true Brandwagoner now. I began liking him last year after his match with Del Po last year, but after watching him more this year i have become a big fan.

4. Paire- He's an idiot & a clown, but i can't help but like him. He's always entertaining

5. Sampras- One of the best. Many people thought he was boring, but i loved his brilliance

6. Nishikori- Down a bit from last year, but i still have high hopes for him.

7. Wawrinka- Made me a fan at the AO this year, and has since been awesome. His Bh is an amazing shot

8. Lisicki- I've always liked her, but she won me over big time at Wimbledon. Great to watch when she's playing well, awesome smile, & a lovable person

9. Shvedova- Still remains one of the best players to watch on the WTA tour, but she's just been so useless this year and it's annoying to see her wasting talent like that

10. Llodra- One of the last S&Vers on tour and has one of the most pleasing games to watch


Post your top 10 favorite tennis players atm, and we can compile a list


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

1. Laura Robson
2. David Nalbandian
3. Stan Wawrinka
4. Richard Gasquet
5. Jo-Wilfred Tsonga
6. Juan-Martin Del Potro
7. Andy Murray
8. Sabine Lisicki
9. Heather Watson
10. Gael Monfils


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Heather Watson, Nige? :wilkins


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Stan, Jo & Sabine. I approve of that 

Post yours Joel. I'm quite interested to see which players you like as you don't show much of it in your posts


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Federer is not safe either tbh, he is only ahead of Stan by 100 points and 290 points of Gasquet, and he is only playing 3 tournaments while Gasquet, Wawrinka and Tsonga are all playing 5-6 tournaments before WTF. He need to do really well in Shanghai and Basel to qualify. I think he should have played in Toyko honestly, he has not played many matches this year plus he needs more points for the WTF.


Ferrer will be the next to qualify


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

1. Federer
2. Del Potro
3. Hewitt
4. Roddick
5. Sharapova
6. Wawrinka
7. Tsonga
8. Safin
9. Dimitrov
10. Radwanska


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Stan, Jo & Sabine. I approve of that
> 
> Post yours Joel. I'm quite interested to see which players you like as you don't show much of it in your posts


It's going to be hard to rank them, but I'll try:

1) Tsonga
2) Monfils
3) Serena
4) Federer
5) Robson
6) Murray
7) Djokovic
8) Del Potro
9) Stephens
10) Wawrinka


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Top 5 atm

1. Tsonga: 30
2. Del Potro: 26
3. Wawrinka: 18
4. Federer: 17
5. Robson: 16

The top 3 are the only players to feature on everyone's list so far


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Joel said:


> Heather Watson, Nige? :wilkins


Oh yeah. British and a nice girl, decent player too.

I wanted to add Sloane Stephens too. She's an honourable 11th!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

1. Federer
2. Hewitt
3. Nadal
4. Azarenka
5. Sharapova
6. Sampras
7. Agassi
8. Hingis
9. Rafter
10. Molik


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Forgot about Dan Evans too! I can find room for him. British and destroyed the Aussie number one thundercunt TOMIC at Flushing Meadows!


----------



## Batko10 (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm no expert on tennis and never played the game. However, based on what I know *VIKTORIA FYODOROVNA AZARENKO/ВИКТОРИЯ ФЕДРОРОВНА АЗАРЕНКО*is best among the women.

Besides, how many tennis players are on a postage stamp issued that commemorates them! :ex: - Mike

2013 Souvenier Sheet and individual postage stamps dedicated to Viktoria Azarenko and Maxim Mirny, Byelorussian tennis players.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Batko10 said:


> I'm no expert on tennis and never played the game. However, based on what I know *VIKTORIA FYODOROVNA AZARENKO/ВИКТОРИЯ ФЕДРОРОВНА АЗАРЕНКО*is best among the women.
> 
> Besides, how many tennis players are on a postage stamp issued that commemorates them! :ex: - Mike
> 
> 2013 Souvenier Sheet and individual postage stamps dedicated to Viktoria Azarenko and Maxim Mirny, Byelorussian tennis players.


I do enjoy an unbiased opinion.

As good as Azarenka is she's second only to Serena. The only problem with that is that many people are still to be convinced that Serena is eligible to play in the women's game. Dude's huge.


----------



## Batko10 (Sep 10, 2013)

Nige™ said:


> *I do enjoy an unbiased opinion.
> *
> As good as Azarenka is she's second only to Serena. The only problem with that is that many people are still to be convinced that Serena is eligible to play in the women's game. Dude's huge.


Well, to be quite frank, my opinion is not as unbiased as you think - I'm American born of Byelorussian descent! :faint:

Be that as it may, you bring up a good question. Is Serena really a woman? Has she undergone genetic testing?? Is tennis fixed???:| 

The above paragraph is totally facitious and meant as a joke, not to start an argument. I haven't had my coffee yet. Until then I will be somewhat delusional.

- Mike


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Azarenka is the best indeed... at grunting


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Sharapova gives her run for her money :torres


Ferrer got routined by Jao Sousa in straight sets. Wow

Stan should easily take the title, but he's 1-1 with Tursunov atm


----------



## Batko10 (Sep 10, 2013)

nazzac said:


> *Sharapova gives her run for her money* :torres
> 
> 
> Ferrer got routined by Jao Sousa in straight sets. Wow
> ...


*At grunting???
*
- Mike


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Batko10 said:


> *At grunting???
> *
> - Mike


Yep

Stan managed to make it through in 3 set


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> Ferrer got routined by Jao Sousa in straight sets. Wow


That's really sad to see, ever since Wimbledon, hes been really awful. So many bad losses, Tursunov, Bogomolov, Sousa. He wasn't even good in the US Open, losing sets against some mugs. Hes declining and if he continues playing at this rate he may be out of the top 8 at by the end of next year.


Anyway, this seems Nadal best chance to finally win the YEC, hes in incredible form and having arguably the best season in his career. Nadal seems to have the mental edge over Djokovic lately(6 wins out of the last 7 matches they played) plus Djokovic has the Davis cup to think about. Murray will probably withdraw. Although Nadal has never beaten Fed here, Fed is having his worst season since 2002. Del Potro depends on how healthy he is. Tsonga just come back from injury, still not in shape and I don't think the rest have a chance.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Batko10 said:


> Well, to be quite frank, my opinion is not as unbiased as you think - I'm American born of Byelorussian descent! :faint:


Sarcasm is lost on some I see!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> That's really sad to see, ever since Wimbledon, hes been really awful. So many bad losses, Tursunov, Bogomolov, Sousa. He wasn't even good in the US Open, losing sets against some mugs. Hes declining and if he continues playing at this rate he may be out of the top 8 at by the end of next year.
> 
> 
> Anyway, this seems Nadal best chance to finally win the YEC, hes in incredible form and having arguably the best season in his career. Nadal seems to have the mental edge over Djokovic lately(6 wins out of the last 7 matches they played) plus Djokovic has the Davis cup to think about. Murray will probably withdraw. Although Nadal has never beaten Fed here, Fed is having his worst season since 2002. Del Potro depends on how healthy he is. Tsonga just come back from injury, still not in shape and I don't think the rest have a chance.


Maybe all those tournaments arde catching up


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Maybe all those tournaments arde catching up


Yeah could be. I think he should stop playing so many small tournaments next year if he wants to keep himself fit.


Hewitt/Haas face off in the 1st round of Beijing, first meeting between these two since 2004.


----------



## Batko10 (Sep 10, 2013)

Samoon said:


> Azarenka is the best indeed... at grunting


:faint:


_"...Azarenka's grunt is something to behold. The first time you hear it, you're amazed. It screeches and flutters and carries. It sounds as if someone has accidentally stepped on a bird." _- WOMEN IN SPORTS, LINDY WEST


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Never mind Haas vs Hewitt. TSONGA-MONFILS in Tokyo


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Haas in 3


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Djokovic and Wawrinka are playing doubles together in Beijing :lol


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Sousa beats Benneteau & wins the title. Where has this come from?

Benny now 0-9 in finals.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsonga beat Monfils in straight sets. 

Del Po struggled past Baghdatis

Stan da Man beat Seppi in 3

But even better is that Sabine Lisicki destroyed in form Venus 6-1,6-2


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Del Potro's been struggling so much lately, I'm not saying this just because of this match but his form recently. Out of the last 10 matches hes played, he lost at least a set in all their matches except for one. When was the last time he won comfortably? Not looking good. Apart from good showings in Indian wells and Wimbledon, this has been quite a disappointing season to be honest. I really hope he can have good end of the season like last year.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Del Potro's been struggling so much lately, I'm not saying this just because of this match but his form recently. Out of the last 10 matches hes played, he lost at least a set in all their matches except for one. When was the last time he won comfortably? Not looking good. Apart from good showings in Indian wells and Wimbledon, this has been quite a disappointing season to be honest. I really hope he can have good end of the season like last year.


You're spot on. In GS especially, Del Po has had a poor year. Only Wimbledon has he done anything of note, with early losses in Australia & New York. IW run was great too, but he couldn't quite finish the job against Nadal.

I had high expectations for this season, but he hasn't delivered really. Hopefully he can have a good indoor season & potentially grab a masters or the Tour final trophy


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

No one new has qualified yet?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I can't see him winning the tour final, thats probably's for Djokovic or Nadal but I think he can win Paris if he takes it seriously. There is no week off this year too so the top players won't play or put 100% there so this could be a good chance for him to win his first master's title in his career. If I was him I would put 100% in Paris.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Even though Nadal has been great this year, he tends to struggle indoors, so i'm unsure about that. Obviously a lot depends on his form & health but i think Del Po has got a good shot at winning the tour finals. I would put him 3rd favorite behind the top 2


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I know but Nadal also doesn't do well on fast hard courts like Cincy and but he won it this year. Hes not that bad on indoors, he reached the final there before and would have won if it wasn't for Federer playing so well in the final. Its not also about him being great, its also about the competition. Djokovic has not been the same since RG and also has the Davis Cup in mind. Murray is injured. Del Po depends on his health and Federer is having a terrible season.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, i'm not saying he sucks. I'm just pointing out that indoors is his weakest surface. I think Del Po has got a good shot at winning the WTF if he's healthy, but thats a big if.

Anyway, who would you like to see qualify?

Murray is a big doubt so i'm going to factor him out of it

I want, Djokovic,Nadal,Ferrer,Del Po,Berdych,Fed,Stan & Tsonga to make it


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

The WTF's are largely disappointing I can't get excited about them now. I always have but after last year when they turned up injured and/or tired I just can't. There's not the intensity there that makes it great viewing. It's becoming more of an end of year event than a serious competition unfortunately where some turn up with a half arsed approach.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Twitter says that Nalbandian has announced his retirement


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

That stinks, he never lived up to his ptoential


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

It came up on my Twitter timeline going to Rovers, gutted. My favourite player gone. No surprise. His career's been ruined because of injuries. Such a fine player with superb technique. It's a sad day.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Sad news. He was a big underachiever, its shame that he never lived up to his potential, we all know what he was capable of doing he was on. The final in the TMC in 2005, the amazing run he had in Madrid and Paris. Especially that Madrid run.

This are the opponents he beat in Madrid:
R64 -- Clement (#40) -- 5-7 6-2 6-4 
R32 -- Berdych (#11) -- 4-6 6-4 7-6(2) 
R16 -- Del Potro (#53) -- 6-2 6-4 
QF -- Nadal (#2) -- 6-1 6-2 
SF -- Djokovic (#3) -- 6-4 7-6(4)
F -- Federer (#1) -- 1-6 6-3 6-3 

That's unbelievable.


Some of his best matches: 




















nazzac said:


> Yeah, i'm not saying he sucks. I'm just pointing out that indoors is his weakest surface. I think Del Po has got a good shot at winning the WTF if he's healthy, but thats a big if.
> 
> Anyway, who would you like to see qualify?
> 
> ...


Pretty much that, although I would prefer to see Gasquet make it instead of Berdych. Highly unlikely though.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

THat match against Federer in 2005 was one of the greatest ever


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

The WTF final should be 5 sets imo


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Idk why the just decided to change it after 2007. It's the last match of the year who cares about fatigue.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Who will be the Swiss number 1 by the end of the year?

In the race rankings it currently looks like...
.
7. Federer 3055
8. Wawrinka 2970

& Stan is currently playing a tournament & could pass Federer in the race rankings this week


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*5 sets over 5 matches vs top 8 players at the end of a gruelling season is a bit much. Over one week too. Not even the Slams are that intense. You'll play that level of competition 3 times if you make the Final, 4 if you're unlucky with the draw. Maybe just the Final could be 5 but the whole tournament should be the same. Tour Finals are nowhere near the level of Slams so there's no need to put them on the same level with 5 sets.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *5 sets over 5 matches vs top 8 players at the end of a gruelling season is a bit much. Over one week too. Not even the Slams are that intense. You'll play that level of competition 3 times if you make the Final, 4 if you're unlucky with the draw. Maybe just the Final could be 5 but the whole tournament should be the same. Tour Finals are nowhere near the level of Slams so there's no need to put them on the same level with 5 sets.*


I meant 5 sets in the final, not throughout the tournament :lol

You point out the reasons why 5 sets throughout the tournament would be a bad idea, but 5 sets for the final i think would be good.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I don't think changing the format for the Final is the greatest idea ever. Maybe if the tournament meant anything besides bragging rights. It wouldn't happen without the top players going for it and I doubt any of them would want a 4+ hour 5 setter at the end of the season to deal with.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

But it always use to be best of 5 sets?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Shanghai draw is out

Djokovic [1] vs Bye
Granollers vs Tipsarevic
Qualifier vs Fognini
Montanes vs Robredo [16]

Gasquet [9] vs Pospisil
Qualifier vs Monfils
Hewitt [WC] vs Seppi
Bye vs Federer [5]

Ferrer [3] vs Bye
Benneteau vs Rosol
Wu [WC] vs Mayer
Paire vs Simon [13]

Nishikori [12] vs Dimitrov
Melzer vs Dodig
Youzhny vs Andujar
Bye vs Tsonga [7]


Del Potro [6] vs Bye
Kohlschreiber vs Gong [WC]
Qualifier vs Brands
Querrey vs Haas [11]

Almagro [15] vs Qualifier
Chardy vs Tomic
Lopez vs Nieminen
Bye vs Berdych [4]

Wawrinka [8] vs Bye
Hanescu vs Anderson
Zhang [WC] vs Verdasco
Qualifier vs Raonic [10]

Isner [14] vs Qualifier
Tursunov vs Berlocq
Dolgopolov vs Qualifier
Bye vs Nadal [2]

At least Federer is not in Nadal's quarter this time


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nadal is back to world number 1 today.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Some good matches there in the early rounds.

Djokovic/Gasquet now.:mark Hope Dicky G can pull out another performance like yesterday. I hear it was more aggressive but he's not going to beat beat Novak. At least it's another step towards seeing him in London by getting this far. His Shanghai draw though doesn't look great. Pospisil R1, Monfils R2 and Federer next.

Congrats Rafa too. Barring injury, certain to be the new record slam winner in a couple of years and go down as the best ever. With the injuries he's recovered from and the era in which he's won his slams it's just incredible. Federer pretty much had 03-06 to himself without the French. When you look at who Rafa's beaten to win slams it's unbelievable.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Del Potro is #5 now after reaching the final, highest ranking since his injury in 2010. Hope he can win the title against Raonic tommorow.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Del Potro beats Raonic and wins Toyko, his 3rd title this season


Edit: Djokovic beats Nadal 6-3, 6-4 in Beijing. Kinda expected that, Nadal not been on form this week and got what he wanted in this event anyway(the #1 ranking).


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Race to London's getting real. No Murray (probably) opens it up to 9th.

*7* Federer, Roger *3,055*

*8* Wawrinka, Stanislas *2,970*

*9* Gasquet, Richard *2,950*

*10* Raonic, Milos *2,680*

*11* Tsonga, Jo-Wilfried *2,650*

I'd settle for that top 9 atm.

These guys fighting to get the last couple of spots will be the ones who'll bust a nut in London too, unlike those going through the motions in the early stages at least with one eye at least on Melbourne.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Allez Jo & Stan. Seen as though i'm going down to watch, i want at least one of them to make it. Both of them would be brilliant along with Del Po.

Would rather it not be Raonic & Gasquet. 1 of them + Stan or Jo i can take, but not both of them


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Dicky G's been more aggressive as of late and is backhand dialled up is insane right now. How anyone can't want to watch that I'll never know.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Dicky G's been more aggressive as of late and is backhand dialled up is insane right now. How anyone can't want to watch that I'll never know.


He doesn't really pose enough of a threat to the top players. Watching him against Del Po, or Federer would be good but against Djokovic or Nadal he'll be crushed, even indoors.

Tsonga would pose a bigger threat to both of them than Gasquet & is a better player to watch in general anyway.

Jo is my favorite player so i will obviously want him to qualify ahead of Gasquet. If i had the choice between Gasquet or Raonic, i'd choose Gasquet. If i had the choice between Stan & Gasquet i'd choose Stan. 

But i'd choose Tsonga over any player on tour to watch live because he's my favorite player


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Gasquet dumped out of Shanghai by Pospisil. Thats a big result if you are Tsonga, Wawrinka & Raonic


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Devastating. His part of the draw was tough too, and he went a long way in Beijing which wouldn't have made it easier. Pospisil's a tough opponent but one he should be beating tbh.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Raonic wins, so closes the gap on Gasquet.

Wawrinka has a pretty tough match against Anderson tomorrow, and doesn't seem in great shape. 

Tsonga shouldn't have too many problems with Andujar tomorrow. Allez!!!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsonga wins in straight sets, so closes the gap to Gasquet


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer wins in straight sets, was pretty average in the first set but did much better in the 2nd set. Still too many unforced errors though. Monfils next


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Should go a long way to sealing a WTF spot.

Win for Wawrinka too, after Anderson choked the final set TB


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tickets for the ATP tour finals came in the post today


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Fed wins 2nd set tie break :mark:


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Big win for Jo tdoay. Mayer next, and he should win that & make the semi finals. This is a good chance to pick up some big points


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

OHHH FEDERER.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Expected. Now with singles out of the way, Federer can concentrate on what is truly important, doubles.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol Federer is 8 now...


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Del Potro/Nadal semis :mark: 

Del Potro in 3, cmon!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I love Fridays now I get 3/4 of the day off or do my paperwork at home, gives me chance to watch matches like the last two today. Pity Stan couldn't take his chances at 6-5 in the first set and in the tiebreak when he had set point. Still to take a set off Rafa but exciting matches tomorrow.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsonga & Stan increase their chances with good results here


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nadal looking unstoppable.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Nadal looking unstoppable.


Na not really. That first set was there for the taking at the end for Stan but he blew it and let losing those set points get to him mentally in the second set.

When we're told sport is most played in the head, it's so true. #belief


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

^ Yet Nadal persevered and exploited Stan's weakness. That's been Rafa's strength in his career (along with his freakish talent). Unless Novak can step up and stop him in his tracks, well, he's just going to get more titles.

I'm considering buying tickets to the AO next year because I have a strange feeling it may be Fed's last slam down under, and I'd love to see the GOAT in person before he does. I'd love to synchronise the ticket with my birthday, but I doubt Fed can get to the semis


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Djokovic def. Tsonga 6-2,7-5

Del Potro def. Nadal 6-2,6-4


Del Po vs Nole final on a fast court (By today's standards) :mark:


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

That was a beautiful thing to see, absolutely delicious. Del Potro at his very best. Man, that was too gooooooodd, phenomenal tennis from Del Po, 2009 like. Remind me a lot of that match against Nadal at the US Open 4 years ago.

Well now he is going to face Djokovic, it will harder for him. he is capable of beating Djokovic of course but he will need to play like he did today and I think he will. Going with Del Po in 3 and to win his first Masters title in his career.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Great from Del Po. Hopefully he plays like that tomorrow against Novak. He'll need to. Still ridiculous he's never won a Masters 1000 title. Make that change JMDP!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del Po aiming for top 4 finish now with Ferrer struggling & Murray out


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Del Potro's year to win another slam next year I think.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

We all know what he is capable of doing when he is on, I just hope can stay fit and healthy next year and not get injured like this year. If he does, I think he will win a slam or maybe reach a final next year.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

If he can get to number 4 he's got a great chance of getting to a final. Beating Nadal & Novak to win a slam back-to-back though will take one hell of an effort for anyone, not just Del Po. He might be able to run it close in a Masters event, but over five sets against those two? I'd love to think so.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Was it Wimbledon this year he and Novak had that amazing match?

I want to download it now.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Mr. Lawls said:


> Was it Wimbledon this year he and Novak had that amazing match?
> 
> I want to download it now.


Yep, rematch too tomorrow! Think it was Indian Wells when he beat Novak but lost to Rafa next day in the final despite going a set up.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

The race for London continues next week with Gasquet & Tsonga in action. Tsonga got the tougher draw in Vienna than Gasquet has in Moscow


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Well done Potro!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/tennis/24510061

Roger splits with Paul Annacone. Didn't expect this, and I'm not sure how is this going to help but well I guess Roger knows what hes doing.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Well i guess this shows that he's committed to remaining one of the best. He knows that there's something wrong with his level of play, and wants to maybe try a new approach


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah I guess. I just hope this will benefit Fed in some way.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Djokovic has started strong. 3-0


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

It's lucky that Murray pulled out in terms of helping Fed qualify


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

wow, great mental strength shown by Del Po in that set. Battered in the first 6-1, comes back strong in the 2nd, saves 0-40 at 4-2 and closes out the set 6-3.

Vamos!!


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Its been a good game :mark:


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

fuckkkkkk


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Djokovic wins 6-1,3-6,7-6

Great final set. Del Po was on the backfoot after Nole saved the BP early in the set. Just seemed to run out of gas. Djokovic seemed to outlast him in the end


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Only caught the final set but that was super.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Only caught the final set but that was super.*


Indeed. Great power hitting from Del Po, and defense from Novak, but also great attack from Novak. His BH DTL worked better than it has for a long time.

These two always produce great matches.

Also, the more you post the better because of DAT RACHEL RILEY SIG :mark:

I love Rachel Riley


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Missed the first set and first couple of the second but that final set was superb. For someone so strong mentally most of the time in Novak, he sure loses his head too often in a big way like the start of the second. He upped it though in the final set and in the tiebreak. DelPo just couldn't match him physically but to save all those break points was a tremendous effort. Going back-to-back against Rafa & Novak will be tough for anyone like I said after his win yesterday. He ran it close though!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

The first set was pretty bad, that has to be said. 2nd was better but still not of great quality. the 3rd was fantastic though.

Btw, I found Djokovic's attitude towards the crowd in the middle of the 3rd set to be bad tbh, I know that a player can get angry sometimes and its normal but that was really too much. I mean most of the crowd where Djokovic fans and were cheering for him in the match and but there were obviously some Del Potro fans, and it obviously normal for them to celebrate/be happy when their player won a very important point in the match, and in one part Djokovic was angry about that. I mean I don't get that, do you want the whole crowd to be on your side or something? whats wrong with Del Po fans celebrating after he won such an important point? I didn't like that at all. Can't say I'm surprised by this though since earlier this year, he told the Madrid crowd to suck his dick.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Djokovic is a major twat on the court during matches. He's ight once the match is over though so I guess it's kay.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing the updated Race To London points/placings tomorrow. Gasquet shot himself in the foot by going out R1 this week, and then for Tsonga & Stan to go deep too didn't help. It'd be incredible in a bad way if Federer missed out. Saying that, he could get embarrassed in London.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *Djokovic is a major twat on the court during matches. He's ight once the match is over though so I guess it's kay.*


I understand if you get pissed at yourself because you make some stupid shots, unforced error, some bad calls, etc but its different when you are angry at the crowd, telling them to suck their dick because they are cheering for the other player because they like him more/want the match to last longer, I mean that's ridiculous really


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Federer's a dick on court too and he's supposed to be "the nice guy". The commentators were calling it as Novak trying to get the crowd to cheer more too :hayden3

I'd piss myself if Federer doesn't make London. Guessing he'll make it as #9 with Murray out. "Federer could easily win another slam this year" :hayden3*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Yes I know that but has he ever gotten angry at the crowd because they were cheering for the other player? I understand if you get angry in some situations and all but I don't get why would you get angry at the crowd for cheering for the other player, its not like the crowd was insulting or booing Djokovic in this case.

I think Fed will make it to London, cause of Murray's withdrawal I think he will be fine, Gasquet blew his chances by losing in the first round in Shanghai and I don't think Raonic will be able win enough points to qualify.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Is he playing Basel? If he bombs then there then it'll be interesting.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

He is. DelPo's going to Basel to defend the title too. Stan should be there as well. These 500 events now will be more interesting than usual.:mark:


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Raonic needs to do really well to qualify. Gasquet has still got a big shot as he is playing every week. federer will need a good run in Paris or Basel to qualify. Stan should be fine if he doesnt bomb out early. Tsonga has got a tough draw next week, so he may need a Valencia WC.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I'd expect Raonic to win Stockholm this next week.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Raonic needs to fuck off. I want to see him in London as much as I do another million fucking illegals. Equally irritating, despite not actually being anywhere near London. Still I know I want, or don't in this case.

Sadly I agree with Seabs.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> He is. DelPo's going to Basel to defend the title too. Stan should be there as well. These 500 events now will be more interesting than usual.:mark:


Basel is going to be damn exciting. Nadal, Berdych, Stan, Fed, Raonic, Gasquet and Del Potro are all playing there.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Geez how many tournaments is Nadal playing? Unnecessary imo


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

bama


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Brands' one hander is better




















































































:troll:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Brands' one hander is better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't be copycatting that immature & proud idiot. You're better than that.fpalm


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™;25196073 said:


> Don't be copycatting that immature & proud idiot. You're better than that.fpalm


lol, i wasn't directly copying him. I was just trolling 

Anyway, Brands vs Tsonga tomorrow. I'm looking forward to this one


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Basel is going to be damn exciting. Nadal, Berdych, Stan, Fed, Raonic, Gasquet and Del Potro are all playing there.


Has Draw come out?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Draw will likely be out this weekend


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

who is Nige referring to?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> who is Nige referring to?


Egame


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^LOL


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsonga beat Brands in 3 sets 7-5,1-6,6-3. And i missed it because of work


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Come on Fed!!!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Basel draw is out:

[1] J. M. Del Potro vs WC Henri Laaksonen 
Qualifier vs. Marcos Baghdatis 
Qualifier vs Qualifier
Michael Llodra vs [5] Richard Gasquet

[4] Stanislas Wawrinka vs Edouard Roger-Vasselin 
Victor Hanescu vs Qualifier
Daniel Gimeno-Traver vs Lukasz Kubot 
Daniel Brands vs [7] Andreas Seppi 

[8] Grigor Dimitrov vs Radek Stepanek 
WC Alexandr Dolgopolov vs Kenny De Schepper 
Denis Istomin vs Horacio Zeballos 
Adrian Mannarino vs [3] Roger Federer 

[6] Kei Nishikori vs WC Marco Chiudinelli 
Carlos Berlocq vs Ivan Dodig 
Vasek Pospisil vs Robin Haase 
Ivo Karlovic vs [2] Tomas Berdych

And for those who don't know, Nadal is not there cause he withdrew from the tournament


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

What a horrible draw for Gasquet. Federer's got a peach. Dimitrov highest seed in his quarter. Berdych only higher in his half. Gasquet with Llodra in R1, potential QF with Del Potro. Fucking joke!

Looks like Del Po/Stan & Federer/Berydch semi finals. As much as I love Del Po, an all Swiss final would be superb to watch in Basel too.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I wouldn't be that sure Nige, Fed is in horrible form, he may get eliminated before that.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

He shouldn't really be beaten by anyone before the semis. It would take a really poor performance to see him eliminated by anyone in his path before Berdych.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> He shouldn't really be beaten by anyone before the semis. It would take a really poor performance to see him eliminated by anyone in his path before Berdych.


I don't know seriously, I mean this year, he has lost so many matches he shouldn't have. Like against Robredo, Monfils, Del Bonis, Benneteau, etc. So I wouldn't be surprised to see him lose before the semis.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsonga will need a good Paris run now. He completely mugged up against Robin Haase


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> I wouldn't be that sure Nige, Fed is in horrible form, he may get eliminated before that.


I hope he raises his game now.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Dimitrov will face Ferrer in the final, and since Ferrer's been shit lately, I think Dimitrov will win his first title


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Paire should have won his first title here really, but screwed up against Dimitrov


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Samoon said:


> I don't know seriously, I mean this year, he has lost so many matches he shouldn't have. Like against Robredo, Monfils, Del Bonis, Benneteau, etc. So I wouldn't be surprised to see him lose before the semis.


You're right. You've followed Federer's progress more than I have and I forgot about those last two losses. Looking at it on paper there's only Dimitrov who you would think would have the slightest chance of beating him, and he's in a final today. That could take a lot out of him going into Basel to help Federer.

It's definitely going to be an interesting week. 500 series will never be more interesting!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Is Ferrer crazy? How many tournaments is he going to play? After the USO, hes played Kuala Lumpur, Beijing, Shanghai, Stockholm and in his schedule, he is still going to play Valencia, Paris and WTF. Like seriously, he is 30 now and hes not been in good form lately, he should stop playing so many tournaments


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Well he is about to win a tournament so I guess his bad run has ended. In fairness to him he wouldn't be as highly ranked as he is if he took on the schedule of a Djokovic or a Federer. He's got the fitness levels to do it and it's bumping his ranking up higher than it really should be so why should he cut back?*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Gasquet wins Moscow, overtakes Tsonga.:cheer


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dimitrov just won his first title.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^About time with all his hype


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

That's great but Ferrer was quite bad on the last two sets tbh, way to many unforced errors and didn't take his chances and did a double fault to give the break to Dimitrov in the deciding set. Still though, good for Dimitrov, hope more to see more titles wins from him.



Seabs said:


> *Well he is about to win a tournament so I guess his bad run has ended. In fairness to him he wouldn't be as highly ranked as he is if he took on the schedule of a Djokovic or a Federer. He's got the fitness levels to do it and it's bumping his ranking up higher than it really should be so why should he cut back?*


Reaching the final in Stockholm doesn't mean shit, and he lost a set in all the matches he played before the final. I saw his match against Gulbis and he played bad, he would have lost if it wasn't for Gulbis choking in the 2nd set and then playing like shit after that(think Gulbis made around 50 unforced erros). Playing many tournaments has been affecting him lately, compare how is he playing now and in RG this year its a big difference. he is already 30, he is not young anymore, its clear that he cannot play so many tournaments any more. I'm not saying he should schedule like Djokovic or Federer but he shouldn't be playing so many tournaments like he is doing now.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Wawrinka out of Basel to ERV 

However, Brands won and Falla is battering Simon :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Berdych lost to Karlovic lol


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Karlovic is dangerous indoors because of that huge serve

What was funnier is Simon losing 6-1,6-0 to Falla


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Falla must have been GOATing it. Or Simon was WOAT


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Simon :lmao :lmao



nazzac said:


> Wawrinka out of Basel to ERV


He played badly, his first serve percentage was only 35, that's awful. Shame seriously, this could affect his WTF chances, just hope Gasquet loses today and does badly in Paris because I want Tsonga, Fed and Stan to qualify.

Berydych losing isn't that surprising since he always does badly in Basel and Karlovic can be dangerous opponent.

Hope Dimitrov and Fed can win tonight, really would like to see a Federer/Dimitrov match


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

We got our wish Samoon . Llodra beats Gasquet 6-4,6-2,so the race is still very much on.

Hopefully Federer can secure a place this week (pretty much), and Stan + Jo can qualify next week


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Tsonga needs to lose!! Paris will be competitive now.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Yay, Federer makes it to the QF even though he played like shit in both matches. Dimitrov won yesterday too, that's great, now he only needs to win against Dolgopolov(shouldn't be that tough for him) so we can get that match.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Stay consistent Fed!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dolgopolov can produce great tennis when his head is screwed on, so it won't be easy for Dimitrov.

Just seen that in the top half of the Basel draw, the highest ranked player after Del Potro is #57 Daniel Brands


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Dimitrov beats Dolgopolov with ease, and will face Federer in the QF :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

FIrst time ever?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

If Brands wins today he'll be top 50 next week for the first time


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

And he lost it. Brands seemed in control in the 3rd, but had a poor service game, and ERV had enough about him to close out the match


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer taking his chances and wins first set 6-3. 2/2 in break points


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer wins 6-3, 7-6. He saved 3 set points in the 2nd set.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Paris Draw....












Potential WTF showdown in Rd3 between Tsonga & Gasquet. It could end up being 'The winner makes it, the loser doesn't' scenario. Of course, it might depend on what Wawrinka does too


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Okay so Federer is pretty much guaranteed to be in the WTF


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Yep, all comes down to Gasquet/Tsonga in Paris. They should just end the tournament after that tbh if Stan avoids an upset early. An all French battle in Paris will be lovely. It better be on at a work friendly convenient time of 4pm onwards.

Those already all set for Paris will be taking it easy this week. It's ridiculous London comes straight after.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

What a frustrating match I've just seen, that was horrible. At least he won.

Same final like last year, Del Potro should win it, I just hope Federer can at least make it competitive.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

They moved them back to back because they were complaining of the season being too long.

IMO, they should have it like....

Basel
Paris
Vienna
WTF

or just have a week between Paris & the WTF


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

You would think a young up and coming Frechman would get that WC in Paris instead of Mahut. I wonder how much money that marathon match with Isner at Wimbledon a few years back has pocketed him.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Wawrinka only needs to win 1 match to guarantee WTF qualification. Tsonga needs to better Gasquet's result to qualify, and Gasquet will qualify if Wawrinka loses early and he gets to round 3 i think


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Good fight from Fed, that performance was good to see, just a shame he couldn't win it in the end but still it was good to see him play like that.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

and with that, Del Po becomes the first player to win 4 500 titles in a season


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> and with that, Del Po becomes the first player to win 4 500 titles in a season


It's a shame he can't put them together so he has just one 1000 win under his belt. Seriously though it's great to see him hitting some good form. Tokyo & Basel victories, runner up in Shanghai. Overtake Murray & Ferrer now lad!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> and with that, Del Po becomes the first player to win 4 500 titles in a season


Didn't Boris Becker and Stefan Edberg already achieved this in 1990 and 1991 respectively?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, you're right. I always thought they won 3 for some reason :lol:

Either way, i think Del Po has got a good chance at winning the Tour finals this year


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

That was a heart warming moment. Very nice to see



nazzac said:


> Yeah, you're right. I always thought they won 3 for some reason :lol:
> 
> Either way, i think Del Po has got a good chance at winning the Tour finals this year


I agree, but it will be very hard for him to get past Djokovic tbh


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Either way, i think Del Po has got a good chance at winning the Tour finals this year


Same here. I think he needs to win his group to do it though. We've had some strange results in the group stages in the WTF so he could end up winning his group but playing Rafa or Novak in the semis. If he can top his group and play Ferrer say in the semis I think he can do it. If he has to beat Rafa & Novak back-to-back, it'll be very difficult.

I've got my fingers crossed for him. He's the one I want to see take it as Stan & Gasquet (if he gets there) won't be able to win it. Stan maybe an outside shot. It would be touching to see Federer win it though. Anyone but Big Berd or Ferret tbh.



Samoon said:


> That was a heart warming moment. Very nice to see


:clap

The guy should have the freedom of Switzerland but still a lot of nations wouldn't show that appreciation or class that they did in Basel. It helps that Federer's a class act too. He deserves that more than anyone, genuinely moving.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I'd favor Del Po in a match against Nadal indoors. Nadal's top spin doesn't trouble Del Po as much as it does other players.

I think they key potential match is Djokovic


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> I'd favor Del Po in a match against Nadal indoors. Nadal's top spin doesn't trouble Del Po as much as it does other players.
> 
> I think they key potential match is Djokovic


Yeah agreed. Del Po did Nadal in Shanghai looking solid before Novak in the final. It was the reverse at Indian Wells outdoors. Bring on the group draws now!!! Get this Paris shit out of the way.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nishikori beats Tsonga, so Gasquet & Wawrinka make the tour finals unless Raonic pulls a miracle.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Double fault on match point both for and against Tsonga :banderas *


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Willy won't be going to London but Dicky G will! It's a shame that one of Gasquet, Tsonga or Wawrinka had to miss out. I'm still hoping Berdych withdraws.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Rather Ferrer would withdraw tbh


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

You are going to the WTF this year, aren't you nazzac? Must suck not see your favourite player make it. Shame


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, i am going on the first Monday. I am honestly gutted that Jo won't be there  I'm just hoping Stan makes it now, so i can have at least 2 of my supported players there.

Here's to hoping that Ferrer or Gasquet pull out so Jo can make it as an alternate


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer wins and seals his place in the WTF


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Expected. Just hopes Stan confirms his place now


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer wins easily and is going to play Del Po in the QF, Federer is looking good so far but tbf his opponents been shit while Del Po doesn't seems to be playing that good but I expect Del Po to raise his game tomorrow. Should be interesting


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Raonic out. The 8 is set.

Rafael Nadal
Novak Djokovic
David Ferrer
Juan-Martin Del Potro
Tomas Berdych
Roger Federer
Stanislas Wawrinka
Richard Gasquet

If Rafa wins tonight against the giant Polish prick, those will also be the last 8 in the Paris Masters as we speak. That has to be so so rare!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I hope Del Po & Stan play during the day i'm there


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> I hope Del Po & Stan play during the day i'm there


Watch you get Ferrer, Berdych & Gasquet!

Do you get one singles match and one doubles match, or are you going for the whole day?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Watch you get Ferrer, Berdych & Gasquet!
> 
> Do you get one singles match and one doubles match, or are you going for the whole day?


Whole day, so 2 singles and 2 doubles.

I hope my group is Djokovic,Del Po, Federer & Stan

Any combination of them 4 will produce a good match

But it'll probs be Nadal,Ferrer,Berdych and Gasquet which means Nadal will win every match easily.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Nice to see Wawrinka make it, two swiss in the WTF.



Nige™;25836713 said:


> Raonic out. The 8 is set.
> 
> Rafael Nadal
> Novak Djokovic
> ...


Lmao and I thought they weren't going to take Paris seriously since the WTF is immediately after that.



nazzac said:


> Whole day, so 2 singles and 2 doubles.
> 
> I hope my group is Djokovic,Del Po, Federer & Stan
> 
> ...


I'm sure Nadal wouldn't want such an easy group cause it will be harder for him to win since he would probably have to face two of Djokovic/Fed/Del Po in the semis and finals respectively.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I hope Stan can win today. Stan winning Paris would be great


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

FEDERER beats Del Potro, yeahhhhhhhh!!!! First top 10 win since AO!

Going to face Novak tmr, first meeting this year


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Lmao and I thought they weren't going to take Paris seriously since the WTF is immediately after that.


Crazy from the top group but the others have had something to fight for. The top guys haven't exactly had big challenges yet. It's good to see though. I just hope it doesn't effect the standard next week.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Glad Del Po lost so he can be rested for London


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Nige™;25865649 said:


> Crazy from the top group but the others have had something to fight for. The top guys haven't exactly had big challenges yet. It's good to see though. I just hope it doesn't effect the standard next week.


Coming to think about it, now I understand why the top players are taking Paris seriously. Djokovic is trying to fight for the Year End 1(I think its still possible) and he is Djokovic, playing two tournaments back to back isn't tough for him. Nadal aiming for the 6th Masters in a year, no one has even done that and that would be an amazing achievement for Rafa. And Ferrer, well he is Ferrer, it was expected.


Nadal had a very easy draw for the final, he is going to face Ferrer in the semis , while all of Del Po, Fed and Djokovic were all in the other side of the draw. I like Ferrer but him being ranked so high really messes up the draw, its give a huge advantage to the players that are drawn in his side. Hope Murray comes back soon and Del Po overtakes Ferrer soon, the draw would more balanced.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, thats the trouble with Ferrer. He's got no weapons to hurt the top players except Murray on clay (because Murray is poor on clay). So him being #3 seed makes the draw really unbalanced, because 1 top player (which is Nadal or Djokovic right now) has pretty much got a walking bye in the semi finals. They own him


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Djokovic wins in it 3 as I pretty much expected. Its been a good week for Federer regardless, I hope he keeps it up

Groups for the WTF: 

Group A: Nadal, Ferrer, Berdych, Wawrinka
Group B: Djokovic, Del Potro, Federer, Gasquet


Nadal and Ferrer to make it to the semis in group A and Fed and Djokovic to make it in group B. Would love it if it was Fed and Del Po though.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

You just knew Ferrer would get that group. Hopefully Stan can beat him & Berdych. The flip side is Group B will have some great matches.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Will be Djok and Del Po, I'm afraid, Samoon.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Have you seen Fed play this week Joel? He has beaten Del Po and took a set off Djokovic. I wouldn't be surprised if Djokovic and Del Po made it of course but you can't rule out Federer. He will have his chances.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Federer normally turns it up indoord and especially at the 02. Del Potro is the better player so it depends on how well he plays really but Federer can take advantage if he's off form. *


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Holy shit! Ferrer just straight setted Nadal :shocked: 

I guess I shouldn't have underestimated him


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I think Stan could get out of his group. He can beat Berdych and Ferrer, like he already has done this year. He'll lose to Nadal because he owns him, but i am optimistic about Stan's chances here to make the semis


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

BTW, day 1 is Wawrinka vs Berdych, and Del Po vs Gasquet. I get to see Del Po & Stan


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Back from london today. Was really impressed with wawrinka. He was the highlight of the day for me


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

This Ferrer/Nadal match was one of the worst matches I've seen this year. So bad...


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Glad i wasn't around to watch that one live


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I feel sad for the people who paid to watch this garbage


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

What were yesterdays matches like from watching behind a screen?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> What were yesterdays matches like from watching behind a screen?


Stan's was good. Glad he won for you with you there. I didn't see much of the Del Po/Gasquet match though. I would've loved Dicky G to win and thought he might after taking the first. I was sure he was going to be beaten comfortably in two but he made a real fight of it by all accounts. No one including me gave him chance of winning just match, even a set perhaps in that group. Clearly he's gone with the attitude of just enjoying his tennis and being in the year end finals. It might be his only chance.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll give you my takeaways from watching my first live tennis event

- Stan is amazing to watch live. You realize how aggressive he is, and how good his shotmaking is. His serve is also a lot better than it seems on tv (to me anyway)

- Berdych was very bland. he had an off day, i know, but nothing stands out with him at all from watching him live

- Gasquet is a lot better to watch live than he is on tv. He played a good match against Del Po

- It was a shame that Del Po didn't really crack his FH like he can. Shame i caught him on a pretty poor day

- Doubles was far better than i expected it to be

- Verdasco's FH really is big

- Sitting down for four hours on end numbs your ass and legs :lol

- The O2 is a great arena

- You get a good view of the action from the top tier. Seats turned out to be really good


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Doubles are normally great to watch. Shame they don't get the coverage they deserve.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Can't stand doubles at all, even when Laura's playing them. It's pinball tennis. I just can't get into it. It's the same with playing. I enjoy running round like an idiot hitting all kinds of shots from all parts of the court. I'll probably enjoy doubles, playing it when I'm about 60 and can't handle the demands of playing singles.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Well at least Fed got a set so not too disappointed with this result, now I hope he wins against Gasquet in straights


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Unlucky stan. Good fight but not good enough on big points


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah great effort by Stan. To come back from 4-1 and a set down against Rafa to take it to a tie break was impressive when most players would fold in that position.

It's all on the Ferrer match now. That's if Ferrer can beat Big Berd tonight.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Ferrer is out. Lost straight sets to Berdych 6-4,6-4.

I really hope Rafa beats Berdych and Stan beats Ferrer, so Stan can make the semis


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Ferrer looked very tired in those matches but then again its his fault for playing so many tournaments post Us Open.

I hope Fed wins against Gasquet in straights, and I think he should be able to do it if he plays well as he has been doing recently


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer beats Gasquet in straights :hb

now all depends on that Del Potro match. Will be really looking forward to that match, hope Federer raises his level though cause if he plays like he did today, he will lose


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Hopefully Del Po takes a set at least against Nole


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Halle and Queens upgraded to 500 events :yes

http://www.atpworldtour.com/News/Tennis/2013/11/45/Prize-Money-Increases-ATP-500.aspx


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

just need a grass masters


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Ferrer takes 15 minutes to break Wawrinka before dropping his serve to love in like a minute the next game :ti

Edit: Ferrer wins the first set tie break. :rose2


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Glad that Queens has been upgraded to a 500, it should have been years ago. As nazzac said, they just need a grass masters event now, if they could find room or take something else out, they could have one at the O2 once the contract for the Tour Finals comes to an end (if they don't renew for longer)

Happy Wawrinka came through against Ferrer. As long as Nadal beats Berdych, Wawrinka should make the semi finals. And is he now Swiss number one?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Stan the man!!! Great fight from him. Just need nadal tp win


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Stan makes the semis!!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Must win for Fed against Del Potro. I think he can do it.

Congrats to Stan the Man!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer wins against Del Po 4-6 7-6 7-5, and qualifies for the semis , wow what a match, sadly though I don't think he will have enough in the tank against Rafa, hes played a lot of tennis lately, if he is to win, it will have to be in 2 cause if it goes into a deciding set, I don't think Fed would win.



Joel said:


> Will be Djok and Del Po, I'm afraid, Samoon.


This is what happens when you write off Fed, you shouldn't do that


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

What a match between Del Potro and Federer. High quality. Really happy that Federer's through (and so were the crowd!), although I don't see him having much left in the tank for Nadal tomorrow. Either way, great confidence booster for him to get through. I'm sensing the Nadal/Djokovic final most people predicted.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Del po was a break up in the second. Unlike him to let it slip.

congrats to federer. Hopefully an all swiss final


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> Del po was a break up in the second. Unlike him to let it slip.
> 
> congrats to federer. Hopefully an all swiss final


What are the chances of that? :lol


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I thought Roger's gonna end up with 0-3, but daaayum, he made it to the semis, now everything is possible. :mark:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Samoon said:


> This is what happens when you write off Fed, you shouldn't do that


:lmao Knew that was coming. Well done Fed. Didn't see the game, was too busy watching my football team WOAT.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

YEA FED!!!!!! 

If it was any other tournament Nadal would be clear favourite but Fed is undefeated against Nadal here at the Finals.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Nadal will wipe the floor with Fed based on current form.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nadal in 3, but don't count Fed out, this is his best surface


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Hopefully stan turns up against nole. Will br another great match if he did


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Should be some really good rallies.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

This is really the best chance Nadal has to win the WTF, I don't think he will have a better chance than this. Djokovic's hasn't been looking very good so far so Nadal has a really good chance to win.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Novak's been doing enough to win and keeping it in the tank for the last two matches. Beating Del Po & Federer not at his best isn't bad is it? He's on a 20 game unbeaten run and I'd be amazed if he doesn't win the whole thing.

Saying that I'm really torn. I really want Stan to win because it's Stan but it HAS to be a Rafa/Novak final. The best two in the game right now, numbers 1 & 2 in the world. Bring it on!

Loved what Andrew Castle said too during the Rafa match about the tribal fans arguing about Rafa & Federer, who's the best of all time. "I don't understand it. Just shut up and enjoy the tennis." Quite right.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

The only time castle has said something good. Normally he fawns over his hero andy Murray during matches.


anyway, allez stan!!!!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

What a shit first set, Stan hitting UE all over the place, and Nole winning the set with just 2 winners(both of which were in the final game)


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Stan failed to take his chance. Same story against Rafa


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

So we have the predicted Nadal/Djokovic final. I think so far, Djokovic has looked pretty unbeatable so I do expect him to win in the final tomorrow. In fact I expect Djokovic to regain the number one ranking later on next year. Once Nadal has points to defend I think it'll be pretty difficult for him to keep all the points he's won since his return this year. This time next year, Djokovic will be number one in the world again.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I do agree that Nole will end up as #1 next year, but i think you forget that rafa hasn't played a full season this year. he has zero to defend in Australia

Anyway, Stan wasn't at his best today. Too many UE's, but Djokovic was a wall so it would have been a Djokovic win even if Stan played well.

Either way i am pleased with Stan's performances in the WTF's. Showed good mental strength against Ferrer & Berdych to recover, showed that he can trouble Nadal (Could have easily gone either way) and made the semis on his first appearance. Hope to see him at the O2 again next year, with Jo hopefully joining him this time


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

It's going to be a great final. I'm rooting for DJokovic on that once.

Djokovic in 3


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Djokovic was in beast mode tonight in terms of letting barely anything get past him. Playing against a wall like that is beyond frustrating. Tomorrow promises to be fantastic. It's the only two it should be in the final but I'd still be amazed if Novak doesn't win.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Not sure but is this the first time they've played at this tournament?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

nazzac said:


> I do agree that Nole will end up as #1 next year, but i think you forget that rafa hasn't played a full season this year. he has zero to defend in Australia


Very true, but he then does have an absolutely huge amount to defend afterwards. He's almost reached all the finals since his return, and won the majority of them, including two grand slams.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

When is murray back?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

He'll be back when his back says it's ready!

He's not confirmed he'll be in Australia but said he won't rush if he's not 100%. Very wise like Rafa.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

His return would make next year interesting


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

He's said he'll only play in Australia if he think's his back ready, and thinks he can win which is very sensible. I hope he's ready to play, but if not, his return and the rest of his year will be very interesting.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Final prediction for me Djokovic 

7-5,3-6,7-5.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Plonked a few bets on.

Novak first set 7-5 priceboost @ 16/1 - £3.50.
Novak to win 2-1 @ 3/1 - £10.
Novak 7/5 6-4 @ 130/1 - £1.50.

Basically means Rafa wins!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Apologies for the double post but Novak was a boss tonight. Losing the number one spot was the best thing that could happen to him. 21 games unbeaten since. It's woken him up. You can see how much it meant to him & his team after. Going to be a fun year 2014!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

FUCKING BOSS!!! Novak wow!!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Djokovic too good today. Good way to see the season end with the 2 best players in the world (by quite a margin atm) going at it.

Hopefully 2014 delivers. 

Hopefully Paire breaks through haha


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

What has Shvedova been up to


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Very similar season with 2012 this has been for Novak, started off strong in Australia and did fine after that, then there was the clay season which he did well but Nadal dominated it, got beaten by Nadal at RG which destroyed him mentally and then ended the season strongly. Think he will win Australian next year. He is damn good there.

Anyway since the season ended...

Best player this year
Most improved player
Most disappointing player
Comeback player of the year
Best match this season
Best slam this year

Feel free to add more if you want to.

For me:

Best player this year- Rafael Nadal for me, amazing season.

Most improved player- Stanislas Wawrinka

Most disappointing player- This one I think its pretty obvious, Roger Federer

Comeback player of the year- Nadal or maybe Robredo???

Best match this season- Djokovic/Stan AO 
Honorouble mentions:
Nadal/Djokovic RG
Fed/Tsonga AO

Best slam this year- AO

I'm only doing for the men's tennis because I really haven't followed much of Women tennis this year.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Solid idea

Best player this year - *Rafael Nadal*
Most improved player - *Milos Raonic*
Most disappointing player - *Roger Federer*
Comeback player of the year - *Rafael Nadal*
Best match this season - *Wawrinka/Murray @ the US Open*
Best slam this year - *Australian*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Adrien Mercier said:


> What has Shvedova been up to


Playing like shit.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

So nothing new


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Adrien Mercier said:


> So nothing new


Yeah there is something new.

She is playing even shitter than before :lmao

Best player this year- Nadal
Most improved player- Stan Wawrinka
Most disappointing player- Kei Nishikori or Federer
Comeback player of the year- Nadal or Robredo
Best match this season- Wawrinka-Djokovic AO
Best slam this year- Australian Open by default. None of the slams were great this year


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Best player this year:* Rafael Nadal.
*Most improved player:* Stanislas Wawrinka - only option. Who else?!
*Most disappointing player:* Janko Tipsarevic.
*Comeback player of the year:* Rafael Nadal.
*Best match this season:* Djokovic v Wawrinka - Australian Open.
*Best slam this year:* For quality, the Australian Open. For pure entertainment and the shock factor, Wimbledon.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

What's been everyone's favorite tennis moments of 2013?


Paire playing in a hoodie- It was such a WTF moment. Made even better by Paire winning the match

Brands smashing Nadal off the court for up until 2-0 in the TB in the 2nd at RG- Brands crunching his serve and FH was amazing. Who knows what would have happened if he made that BH in the TB

Brands beating Federer- Biggest win of Brands' career

Wawrinka destroying Murray at the US Open- Stunning tennis from Stan. He made the semis as a result

Tsonga's mini comeback against Nadal- It was such a shame he couldn't win the set afterwards, but it was fun whilst it lasted

Del Po beating Murray & Nole back to back- Big wins for Del Po in IW. Nadal was a step too far unfortunately 

Lisicki beating Serena at Wimbledon- So awesome. Shame she broke down in the final


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Best player this year: Rafael Nadal.
Most improved player: Stanislas Wawrinka 
Most disappointing player: Federer
Comeback player of the year: Rafael Nadal.
Best match this season: Djokovic v Wawrinka - Australian Open.
Best slam this year: Wimbledon


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Favourite moments:


Fed winning Halle
Del Po crushing Nadal in Shanghai 
Del Po winning Murray and Novak back to back
Stan crushing Murray US Open
Lisicki beating Serena
Federer beating Del Po to qualify in WTF
Dimitrov winning his first title


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Favourite Moments*

Like The X Factor these, in no particular order:
Laura Robson beating Kvitova at the Australian Open.
Andy Murray winning Wimbledon.
The Wawrinka/Djokovic epic in Melbourne.
Wacky Wednesday at Wimbledon with shock after shock all day.
Del Potro beating Djokovic in Indian Wells.
Robson beating Kirilenko in the 'Battle of The Beauties' at Wimbledon and then getting to the second week.
The amazing Wawrinka v Gasquet deuce game at Roland Garros with winner after winner going on for ages.
Wawrinka in beast mode at the US Open.
Lisicki beating Serena at Wimbledon and the outpouring of love for her from the crowd.
The reaction to Azarenka in Australia during the final against Li Na.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Incredible


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Don't know. That take's some beating. 54 shots!

The lob on Monday from Djokovic was ridiculous tbh.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> Don't know. That take's some beating. 54 shots!
> 
> The lob on Monday from Djokovic was ridiculous tbh.


Warriors


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Forgot about other favourite moments. Dan Evans destroying Nishikori and then "dat cunt TOMIC" in New York. Great to see another British male player come on the scene, and battering a near top 10 player in Nishikori, then Tomic.

Also, another shout for most improved player. Everyone went for Big Stan including myself but seeing the rankings today, I forgot how far Fognini's jumped, up 29 places on last year! Great year for him.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Great for Evans but that was a shocking loss for Kei. He didn't quite get going this year. He won memphis, but his season never really kick started. He failed to really get a good run of form anywhere.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Good thing I'm British and couldn't give two shits about Nishikori then!8*D

I hope Evans can push on next year, Laura too. Robson needs to sort her shit out. She's had too many ridiculous first round defeats but has also knocked off top players like Clijsters, Li Na, Kvitova & Kirilenko.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™;26368121 said:


> Good thing I'm British and couldn't give two shits about Nishikori then!8*D
> 
> I hope Evans can push on next year, Laura too. Robson needs to sort her shit out. She's had too many ridiculous first round defeats but has also knocked off top players like Clijsters, Li Na, Kvitova & Kirilenko.


I'm British and i support Kei haha  

I have never really felt the need to support any player because they are British. It doesn't matter to me where the players come from as long as i enjoy watching them play tennis. But some people i know have a go at me for not supporting Murray because i am British and Murray is British too.

I don't mind Evans. Wish him the best in his career. It will be interesting to see if he can make a breakthrough at all next year.

As for Robson, it's the nature of her game. She is a high risk ballbasher (like a lot of players in WTA), so on her day she is great but she can also have plenty of off days too where she loses to random players. She will be some what like that throughout her career i reckon. Thing is, it could result in a great 2 weeks and maybe a slam some day.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I don't feel the need to support them. Not a big fan of Murray, just nice to see someone like Evans doing that in a slam from nowhere.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Australian crowd booing Azarenka in the final was pretty great


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Australian crowd booing Azarenka in the final was pretty great


Cheating bitch deserved it too. That was despicable what she did against precious Sloane.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> I don't feel the need to support them. Not a big fan of Murray, just nice to see someone like Evans doing that in a slam from nowhere.


Yeah, i wasn't referring to you i was just making a general point really. 

And i agree it was pretty nice to see a lower ranked player do well, and also showed that it's not only Murray


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Yeah, i wasn't referring to you i was just making a general point really.
> 
> And i agree it was pretty nice to see a lower ranked player do well, and also showed that it's not only Murray


I know you didn't, was just weighing in. I was never a fan of Henman and hated Murray for a while. I think the Olympics was the turning point.

Great for us to have Evans to make the Davis Cup interesting.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

What makes it worse for me in regards to Murray is Castle's fawning over him, even when Murray isn't playing. I literally had a bet with my dad during the final, on how many games it would take for Castle to mention Murray. i said 4, and my dad said 8. It took him 3 so i won


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah it is annoying. I do feel for Murray because it gets ridiculous at Wimbledon. The guy's so uncomfortable with the media side too. I'm amazed he can put up with it.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

nazzac said:


> I have never really felt the need to support any player because they are British. It doesn't matter to me where the players come from as long as i enjoy watching them play tennis. But some people i know have a go at me for not supporting Murray because i am British and Murray is British too.


My thought process exactly, just change British to Australian. I love watching Lleyton Hewitt, the guy is an absolute legend for us. On the other hand, I absolutely despise that cunt Bernard Tomic and laugh when he gets knocked out and fails to live up to his self-imposed high levels of expectation. His attitude is cuntish, and his demeanour is something lacking.

When I look at players to 'support' first and foremost is the way they carry themselves on court - are they a consumate professional or are they a stuck up cunt? Then it's the skills they possess, and then just a personal thought of preference. I've always liked Federer, but it's taken a few years to warm to Rafa and Nole. I loathe Murray.

--------------------------

:mark: got tickets to the men's semi-final at the AO today. Would be amazing to see Rafa vs Fed or Fed/Novak or something to that quality, especially as it'll be my first visit to Melbourne Park and on my birthday


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm gonna try get tickets to some US tournaments next year


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Some of the masters & Grand slams or some smaller events?


I am going to try go to the tour finals again, and maybe Wimbledon. Problem is that in the UK, all the events are down south and being a northerner it makes it more difficult for me to go, and fit it around work & education


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Whichever I can, most likely US Open


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Roger schedule for 2014 

These are the tournaments being mentioned in Roger's calendar:

Brisbane
Australian Open

Dubai

Indian Wells
Miami

Madrid
Rome
Paris

Halle
Wimbledon

Toronto
Cincinnatti
US Open

Shanghai
Paris 

WTF

Not the confirmed schedule, I'm sure he will play Basel. I think he could play Davis cup since he isn't playing Rotterdam(this is one is confirmed). I just hope 2014 would better than 2013, 2013 was awful. Maybe wins a master or something.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Roger schedule for 2014
> 
> These are the tournaments being mentioned in Roger's calendar:
> 
> ...


Good thing people in here will know that means!! Just looked funny!

I think given the improvement at the end of the year since splitting from Paul Annacone, there's reason to be confident. As much as I don't think he'll challenge for a major, I wouldn't expect to see him struggling against the calibre of player he was this year. He seemed to be playing with more freedom without a coach, which he was for a long time in his most successful days. Maybe it's what he needs right now.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

So I said fuck it, just buy the tickets anyway. And yup, I'll be at Rod Laver Arena for both semi finals and the final for the men, and the final for the women :mark:

Would be amazing if I got to see Fed/Rafa live :homer


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Fedal matches this year has been so awful this year apart from Cincy, not because Rafa won all of them, but because of how won them. The one in Cincinnati was pretty good but still Fed wasn't able to beat him despite being the better player in the first two sets.




Nige™ said:


> Good thing people in here will know that means!! Just looked funny!
> 
> I think given the improvement at the end of the year since splitting from Paul Annacone, there's reason to be confident. As much as I don't think he'll challenge for a major, I wouldn't expect to see him struggling against the calibre of player he was this year. He seemed to be playing with more freedom without a coach, which he was for a long time in his most successful days. Maybe it's what he needs right now.


Yeah hes been playing much better since spitlting with Paul, next year I don't expect losses against the likes of Brands, Del Bonis, Stakvosky, Robredo, etc...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I miss the times where Roche was in his corner


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Oh dear!:lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


Wow!!! :lmao


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Is Murray playing Brisbane? I hope he does so that Federer can kick his ass


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Thought Murray was gonna miss AO


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

One of the event's Murray was scheduled to play was cancelled but no confirmation yet I'm 99% sure. He just needs to look at Rafa for inspiration. For long term benefit, don't came back before you're ready. Rafa reaped the benefits of not rushing back and was strong come year end. Take note Andy.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Definately, dude is like stil the youngest out of the big 3


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Except Murray isn't in Nadal's class. Nadal is just a freak of an athlete.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Since this thread has been so inactive recently

Rank the top 10 by looks for both ATP and WTA:

WTA:

1. Sharapova
2. Wozniacki
3. Jankovic
4. Radwanska
5. Azarenka
6. Kerber
7. Errani
8. Kvitova
9. Li Na
10. Serena

ATP:

1. Djokovic
2. Ferrer
3. Nadal
4. Federer
5. Berdych
6. Del Potro
7. Tsonga
8. Wawrinka
9. Gasquet
10. Murray


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol ATP aswel?? :kobe4


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

lol just because we are guys doesn't mean we can't judge on how a guy looks


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I know, but I really couldn't make a top 10 list if I tried, except I do agree with Murray being last. :kobe7


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Is there is something you want to tell us, Samoon? Don't be shy. We're all friends here and WF doesn't tolerate any form of discrimination


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Joel said:


> Is there is something you want to tell us, Samoon? Don't be shy. We're all friends here and WF doesn't tolerate any form of discrimination


I'm bi


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Shit just got really awkward.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Samoon said:


> I'm bi


Wasn't expecting that, but good for you (Y)

You see, haribo. You don't have to hide it anymore. Just follow BRAVE Samoon's lead and admit that you are a full blown homosexual. It's time, son.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> I'm bi


Oh wow, that was a surprise, but good on you mate.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I hope Samoon starts posting in another language now and has his own giggle at the rest of this thread.*


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Don't know how i'd rank them in terms of hawtness, but i definitely could have shagged Andy Murray last July.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

What's your prediction for 2014 year end top 10?

1. Djokovic
2. Nadal
3. Murray
4. Del Potro
5. Federer
6. Tsonga
7. Wawrinka
8. Ferrer
9. Berdych
10. Paire (Gonna be bold!!!)


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

1) Djokovic
2) Nadal
3) Murray
4) DelPo
5) Ferrer
6) Berdych
7) Wawrinka
8) Federer
9) Gasquet
10)Raonic

Oh and Del Po >>> in terms of hotness for me, I don't know what it is about him, just love him a lot, always had odder taste in men. Novak does nothing for me.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

1. Djokovic
2. Nadal(too many points to defend from the clay season till USO, so can't expect him to have the No.1 ranking)
3. Del Potro(better slam results than this year)
4. Murray(if he does very well after his surgery then 3rd)
5. Federer(I believe his 2014 season will be better than 2013)
6. Wawrinka(expect big things from him in 2014)
7. Berdych
8. Raonic
9. Tsonga
10. Ferrer(he's showing sign of decline already, don't expect anything but down for him, would be nice if he proves me wrong though)



nazzac said:


> What's your prediction for 2014 year end top 10?
> 
> 1. Djokovic
> 2. Nadal
> ...


More chances of Ferrer winning the CYGS next year than that clown being in the top 10 next year.

Btw I've just seen something interesting.

In 2007, when Novak won Miami and Canada, he was the youngest active player to have masters titles, right now the youngest active player to have master titles is still... Djokovic

These youngsters fpalm


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Well Djokovic was like 21, it's not like it's a easy record to beat


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Did you even read my post properly? Right now, the youngest *ACTIVE* player to still have a master title is STILL Djokovic, and he is 26. He is 26 years old and he is the youngest *ACTIVE* player to have a masters.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> More chances of Ferrer winning the CYGS next year than that clown being in the top 10 next year.


Lets not go too far :lol

It's obviously a really bold prediction, but he's got the talent to do it for sure. A more serious guess would be Raonic, but i don't want to be boring


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Did you even read my post properly? Right now, the youngest *ACTIVE* player to still have a master title is STILL Djokovic, and he is 26. He is 26 years old and he is the youngest *ACTIVE* player to have a masters.


Lol ok, thought you meant youngest player to win,


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Do we expect that to change in 2014?

I reckon Del Po might


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> Lets not go too far :lol
> 
> It's obviously a really bold prediction, but he's got the talent to do it for sure. A more serious guess would be Raonic, but i don't want to be boring


true but you should be a little bit realistic as well lol, if you said someone like Janowicz or even Nishikori then I would understand.



nazzac said:


> Do we expect that to change in 2014?
> 
> I reckon Del Po might


He better


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Do we expect that to change in 2014?
> 
> I reckon Del Po might


That's who I thought aswell


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Now we know why Federer wasn't up to par in 2013


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


>


Another child? Boy girl?? 

CONGRATS FED


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Great news, so happy for them. I bet Mirka was beaming as always!!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Just watched Exo between Murray and Tsonga.

Tsonga played pretty good, and if he can carry that form into the new season, then he will have a decent season.

Murray looked okay in glimpses considering it's his first match back for a while. Obviously still rusty in parts though


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

It's an exo dude, I wouldn't take anything away from that. But I'm surprised murray is playing already


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I know it was an exho, but it's still interesting to see how certain players look before the season begins proper. Especially in Murray's case as he's been injured and just had surgery


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Seems too early for me, especially since it's a exo and does;'t mean anything.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Federer hires Edberg as coach

http://ftw.usatoday.com/2013/12/roger-federer-hires-stefan-edberg-to-join-coaching-team/

So Murray has Lendl, Djokovic has Becker and Fed has Edberg, crazy.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsonga should hire Sampras


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Federer hires Edberg as coach
> 
> http://ftw.usatoday.com/2013/12/roger-federer-hires-stefan-edberg-to-join-coaching-team/
> 
> So Murray has Lendl, Djokovic has Becker and Fed has Edberg, crazy.


I think this is a great move!!!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Berdych out after losing in straights to Ivo Karlovic


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Fed wins 6-4 6-2, hes using the new racket, hes looking decent and it looks like hes getting used to the new racket which is great but it he played against Nieminen so I can't take much from this match really. 

Murray lost in 3 sets to Mayer, he looked very unfit which was to be expected after a long come back from surgery but this is not looking good for the AO.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah, no surprise for Andy. Will take him a while. I just hope his injury's healed fully. No expectation for Melbourne, just get as far as he can.


----------

